#ubuntu-ops 2007-10-15
<jdong> #ubuntuforums done.
<jdong> Pricey: I see an avatar in my head.... some sort of anime thing... man that's from like 2 years ago
<Pricey> *head desks* at the new "4 more days" thread on the devel-discuss ML
<Pricey> Hello Snuxoll?
<Snuxoll> Hi Pricey
<Pricey> How can I help?
<Snuxoll> not really
<Pici> Hes just mad because I banned him because he suggested that sysrq-b was an easter egg.
<PriceChild> yeah he mentioned you'd banned him
<Pici> Oh. He pm'ed you?
<LjL> and a nice easter egg at that
<Pici> Two people did it.  
<LjL> Pici: only because only two people could find the SysRq key
<PriceChild> He did indeedy.
<Pici> LjL: he said alt-printscreen-b to be exact ;)
<LjL> uhm well, that explains why someone did it at all
<LjL> with the compiz craze, some people now know where printscreen is ;)
<PriceChild> LjL, I'm watching and poised.
* nalioth unties PriceChilds shoelaces
<LjL> PriceChild: poised?
<LjL> inviting holycow here.
<LjL> check bantracker.
<holycow> alright
<holycow> someone unban me please for #kubuntu
<holycow> i was banned without just cause i believe
<LjL> holycow, perhaps the folks here would like to see our private query to follow the events better, mind if i post it?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pici]  by ChanServ
<holycow> sure i don't mind at all
<LjL> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40665/
<holycow> i really wouldn't mind if you banned me for the bad word that fine
<holycow> it would still be unjust as others don't get banned for a slipup here or there
<LjL> holycow: i really did. but, instead, i decided to just kick you and give you a chance to show you understood why you were so much wrong
<holycow> but you banned me because i refuse to cow tow 
<LjL> so basically, if i had banned you right away, you'd be ok with that... but instead i gave you a chance, you dissed it, and *that* is not ok.
<holycow> i accepted the kick, i didn't say a word
<LjL> that's the clue of what you're saying
<holycow> no
<LjL> yeah but being kicked doesn't mean it's up
<holycow> its a clue that you guys just use the channels for personal gratification ...not all but its common
<LjL> it can mean i want to discuss the behavior and make sure you understand you were wrong
<LjL> you clearly didn't, so there's the ban
<holycow> no, i refused to let yo ulecture me on my typing skills
* LjL makes a mental note: next time, ban people right away without even bothering to try a warning kick
<holycow> this isn't kindergaden, and the channels aren't you rpersonal playground
<holycow> you don't get the opportunity to twist every conversation where one must show respect to you as an op
<holycow> its immoral
<LjL> holycow: the !enter factoid is there in the bot, and part of our common policies. see !etiquette. if you don't like it because you feel it's "kindergarten", that's fine
<LjL> go somewhere else
<LjL> !etiquette
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<holycow> no why? just kick them like you normally do.  when they come back if they misbehave then ban them
<holycow> it's always been that way
<holycow> your just picking on someone that doesn't play your game
<LjL> holycow: or perhaps it's you who expect to be able to behave any way you want and then to just get away with a kick that doesn't really mean anything
<LjL> perhaps it's *your* reality that's skewed.
<holycow> hardly
<holycow> i swore accidentally i got kicked like everyone
<holycow> fair enough
<LjL> accidentally? wow.
<LjL> someone gave you a useful factoid, and you insulted.
<LjL> accidentally? wow.
<holycow> it wasn't usefull
<holycow> it was arrogant
<LjL> no - you were.
<LjL> very.
<holycow> he saw the first part of my post and assumed i was a noob
<holycow> no its not usefull
<holycow> its arrogant
<holycow> he didn't let me finish my question
<LjL> using the bot (on people who pose simple questions like yours) isn't being arrogant.
<holycow> i do the same thing my self on occasion as well, just like he did
<holycow> it is being arrogant
<LjL> if it is in your eyes, then find a channel where people don't find it such.
<LjL> hello kerry
<kerry> wat the heck
<LjL> holycow: and you expect people to start cursing when you do? i hope not.
<holycow> naw, it was accidental
<LjL> kerry: anything we may do to you?
<holycow> i've tried to curb it
<kerry> how i get here
<LjL> kerry: i think you are here
<holycow> anyway, unban me, if you check  your logs, you know i haven't really particapated at all except asked a question or two and answered a few over the last few month
<kerry> how i get here i jus restart my pc n conect to konversation i see it went hee
<LjL> anyway holycow, i stand on my position. i think we should just let the other folks here give their opinion if they have one and they're awake.
<holycow> i'm not really particapating in ubuntu help any more
<LjL> kerry, "how do i get here" is not a reasonable question, because, quite obviously, you *are* here
<holycow> however you cannot really expect me to like arrogance, or to play puppy dog to ops.  i'm honest and straight forward and fair
<holycow> and you know it
<LjL> holycow: and *you* cannot expect me to accept arrogance.
<kerry> well if there's no reson im leaving
<holycow> clearly, OTHERS arrogance is okay
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<jrib> kerry: one sec
<holycow> what you really object to is me not playing puppy dog to you - thus you add it to your list
<kerry> why?
<jrib> kerry: so we can find out why you were forwarded here
<kerry> q_p
<LjL> holycow: look, i don't think i was arrogant, though i think you were. so we're running in circles here now, let's see what others have to say.
<tsukasa> can i get tested
<LjL> tsukasa: sure
<kerry> _
<kerry> ....
<LjL> tsukasa: you seem ok, remember to always connect to port 8001 unless you can fix your firmware. one second and i'll let you join
<kerry> i got other things to do
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, ping
<tsukasa> tyt
<kerry> wat the
<holycow> kerry: check the channels under file/serverlist
<LjL> kerry, it's simple, you're banned.
<LjL> now go away.
<kerry> holycow: where do i go to check that?
<LjL> ... under file/serverlist, he just said
<holycow> file / server list
<kerry> LjL: and im not banned i didnt do nothing
<LjL> kerry: and i'm the king of madagascar
<kerry> file/serverlist
<jdong> LjL: Malagasy Republic.
<LjL> jdong: i'm the king in exile.
<jdong> LjL: ah, then we've spoken via e-mail last week. Anyway, hope my social security number and credit card information arrived safelty
<kerry> i dont understand
<jdong> kerry: I think you do understand.
<LjL> jdong: you'll get that villa in no time
<LjL> kerry: yet you understand how to change idents very well.
<LjL> seriously, go away
<LjL> you aren't fooling anybody
* jdong recalls some "a wolf in sheep's clothing" expression...
<LjL> jdong: wolves have better grammar though i'm sure. sheep too
<LjL> ok, cheap shot
<kerry> LjL: if your talking about adenicio his not there i'm kerry he just install linux on my pc and im looking how to install drivers for my ati card
<LjL> y.....es.
<LjL> look, i can tell IP addresses and idents.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
<jdong> aww I wanted to hear his complete evil-twin excuse!
<jrib> how do we know it is him?
<jdong> jrib: IP and behavior
<LjL> jrib: perhaps based on the fact that it's the same IP (not hostmask, *exact* IP) he had one minute ago
<jdong> jrib: his mannerisms appear IDENTICAL to wii
<jdong> randomly flooding with weird emoticons, etc
<LjL> and yeah, his mixture of bad french with bad english also gives it away
<jdong> claiming he has some sort of question when he seeks to be unbanned
<jrib> ah I see the earlier join now
<jdong> if he wants to take on a new identity that's not a troll, I honestly don't care.... but he's a pretty bad actor this time around
<jdong> " if your talking about adenicio..."
<jdong> interesting, now we have a name?
<LjL> *shrug*
<holycow> so any comments on my request for an unban?
<LjL> honestly i'm not sure any op who was in #kubuntu is awake, but if anyone else wants to check the logs...
<Seeker`> I'm not a #kubuntu op, but I feel that the kick was justified, and everything after that was just arguing
<jdong> LjL: you were there, right? I just looked over that interchange with you and found the attitude displayed by holycow to be incompliant with our guidelines
<holycow> lol
<holycow> attitude?
<holycow> you guys aren't there to police attitude
<holycow> you guys are there to police language
<holycow> you cannot seriously insist that you have the RIGHT to police what is in anyones head?
<jdong> ok, then your language use was appalling
<holycow> one word was appaling
<holycow> i got kicked
<holycow> i realized my mistake and didn't make a fus
<holycow> fuss even
<jdong> holycow: we insist that we have the RIGHT to police the attitude you display in an official channel
<holycow> c'mon, look at the end of the day its irc and it doesn't matter but it matters to me on this level
<holycow> you guys cannot possibly insist that you have the moral righ to police attitude?
<PriceChild> <holycow> you guys aren't there to police attitude - Yes we are.
<Seeker`> holycow: attitude isn't "what is going on in your head", it is how you act in the channel
<holycow> that is so contrary to to freedom that i ... well i have levels of feeling on this
<PriceChild> <holycow> you cannot seriously insist that you have the RIGHT to police what is in anyones head? - No. But We have the right to police what you convey in our channels.
<holycow> what?
<holycow> what insane thinking is this?
<jdong> holycow: you do not have absolute freedom to do whatever you want in an official Ubuntu channel... that is true.
<PriceChild> holycow, You are free to do whatever you want as long as it abides by the guidelines.
<holycow> how does this forward freedom?
<holycow> it abides by the rules
<holycow> i swore one word
<holycow> thats it
<PriceChild> holycow, Should I be free to ban anyone?
<holycow> i refused to however play puppy to ljl
<PriceChild> holycow, no... and we have guidelines for operators which they must abide by also.
<LjL> holycow: we are *definitely* here to check your attitude
<LjL> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<holycow> absolutely but not because you hate the person
<holycow> wow
<holycow> this is seriously not good guys
<holycow> i would honestly, and you know me well enough to know why i'm saying this, modify that approach
<PriceChild> holycow, have you read the link that ubotu just gave you?
<holycow> this isn't 1942 nazi germany
<jdong> holycow: refusing to comply with channel operators is not helping your cause
<PriceChild> *head desks*
<holycow> PriceChild: only for like the 40 times you guys post stuff like that at me
<LjL> PriceChild: i think he has something against bots
<holycow> jdong: noooo, there is a slight difference here
<holycow> i swore
<holycow> i got kicked
<jdong> holycow: and I don't see what enforcing a basic level of respect in a channel can be compared to Nazi germany.
<holycow> thats fair
<holycow> i stopped
<holycow> thats fair
<jdong> holycow: it is not because you swore
<holycow> RIGHT!
<holycow> jdong: exactly
<jdong> holycow: it is because of the way you responded to LjL's warning
<PriceChild> *invokes godwin's law*
<holycow> ljl insisted on talking to me about some nonsense
<LjL> it's because you did not understand that the whole attitude was way off.
<LjL> some nonsense - exactly
<PriceChild> holycow, read the link ubotu gave you. Discussing it further at this time will not help you.
<jdong> holycow: had you said "I'm sorry, it was inappropriate, I won't do it again", we wouldn't be here
<holycow> i have no responsibility to acknowledge or like what he says just because he is an op
<PriceChild> holycow, come back to me when you've read it.
<LjL> i insisted on trying to make you understand why you were kicked (and going to be banned) in the first place
<holycow> and i have a right to ask for him to stop
<holycow> i said stop right now
<LjL> you finding that "nonsense" *is* the problem
<holycow> then i said you have no right to lecture me on my typing skills
<LjL> no holycow you don't have a right to stop me from saying things
<holycow> within STRICT rules that passes, but i simply showed the lack of willingness to roll over and play dead
<holycow> no not at all
<holycow> i have the right to ask
<jdong> holycow: if you don't like the styles of Ubuntu's IRC channels, nothing dictates you must continue to come here.
<holycow> you have the right to speak to me absolutely
<PriceChild> holycow, read the link ubotu gave you. Discussing it further at this time will not help you.
<PriceChild> holycow, come back to me when you've read it.
<holycow> jdong: well freedom dictates that i should have a chance to try
<holycow> and freedom is really what this is all about
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b %*!*@S01060016b6b53675.vf.shawcable.net]  by PriceChild
<PriceChild> see above
<PriceChild> I will be happy to remove the mute as soon as you have read the guidelines we ask all users to abide by.
<LjL> [02:39:16]  <holycow> lol
<LjL> [02:39:22]  <holycow> you guys trully are idiots
<LjL> [02:39:27]  <holycow> serve the permaban morons
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b %*!*@S01060016b6b53675.vf.shawcable.net]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<LjL> i think we should abide
<LjL> note that he joined #ubuntu as soon as i kicked him from #kubuntu :)
<PriceChild> I think that . was a test to see if he could talk.
<LjL> which he can, it's just that what he says is marked with a violet highlight :)
<LjL> ehm, how come https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades has instructions in *chinese*?
<Seeker`> LjL: what client do you use?
<LjL> Seeker`: konversation
<Pici> LjL: odd
<LjL> #ubuntu-fr:
<LjL> [02:51:42]  <Mii> LjL: u block the other pc from going on the ch.i only install linux for him to lurn how to use it ect he's using my conection.i told him to ask the ch how to install the drivers for his ati becaus i dont know how
<LjL> [02:51:56]  <Mii> LjL: but i guess u dont care
<LjL> [02:52:05]  <LjL> ?!
<LjL> [02:52:25]  --> ptitgui has joined this channel (n=ptitgui@bro29-2-88-164-249-78.fbx.proxad.net).
<LjL> [02:52:53]  <LjL> mii: crois tu que ce canal a quelque chose a voir avec ce que passe en #ubuntu?
<LjL> [02:52:55]  <Mii> LjL: u block mii so i take his name i'm wii
<LjL> [02:52:59]  *** ChanServ sets mode: +o McPeter
<LjL> [02:53:00]  *** McPeter sets mode: +b %Mii!*@*
<Mii>  u block the other pc from going on the ch.i only install linux for him to lurn how to use it ect he's using my conection.i told him to ask the ch how to install the drivers for his ati becaus i dont know how
<Mii> LjL: 
<Mii> i'm wii u block kerry
<LjL> Mii: tell kerry to blame you, then.
<LjL> you should think before behaving in a way that makes other people on the same connection as you end up banned.
<rob> I was thinking the same thing nalioth
<LjL> heh
<nalioth> enough is enough
<rob> I noticed he was ban-forwarded here though, so was waiting to see how it panned out
<nalioth> ah, and now more fun in #freenode 
<LjL> rob: he was forwarded because we've put a blanket ban on half of his ISP ;)
<LjL> didn't feel like making that a *ban*
<rob> yeah, that's what I noticed :)
<stdin> wow, I step away for like an hour and miss world war 3! :p
<LjL> stdin: nah, just much ado for nothing.
<stdin> I do so love it when they complain that we only ban them for personal gratification, if that was the case I'd have banned holycow ages ago
<Seeker`> i think that by that point, they are just trying to have fun by winding people up
<LjL> heh indeed, irritating guy since the very first time i saw him
<stdin> I've had to /ignore him in #kde a few times, just because of the seer number/frequency of the bad language highlights
<stdin> my computer was beeping so much it sounded like a bomb waiting to go *BOOM*!!
* jdong looks into #kubuntu and wonders if Minataku is a troll...
<jdong> nothing too suspicious so far, other than going on a random rant about PC's being crap
<LjL> jdong: he's someone i don't like, and i think he's trolled in the past
<jdong> hmm
<Pici> arg.  I need to fix this.  'suspicious' keeps highlighting me.
<LjL> Pici: terrible client :)
<jdong> goatse mono novell pigsex wii mii kerry
<jdong> any of those work?
<Pici> LjL: nah, its a hilight I set myself.
<LjL> Pici: you set "suspicious" as a highlight? i mean, really? i thought i was among the guys with the most gratuitous highlights, but you beat me by a distance
<LjL> jdong: wha?
<LjL> are those all aliases of wii?
<Pici> LjL: no.  I set pici as a a hilight.  I just didnt use the right syntax and it keeps hilighting when its in the middle of a word.
<LjL> Novell is online, but
<jdong> LjL: lol no, I suspect they may be magic highlight-words of the ops :)
* jdong braces for barrage of angry pinged staff
<LjL> Pici: ah, uh, but clients usually have one's own nickname highlighted by default...?
<LjL> jdong: uhm i have none of those to be honest :P
<LjL> although, i don't even *really* know what i have on highlight
<Seeker`> Pici: what client?
<jdong> LjL: then I'm a bad guess :)
<Pici> LjL: I've found its only for when the message is directed towards me, I like to know if someone is talking about me.
<LjL> there should be a searchbox for highlights
<Pici> Seeker`: irssi
<LjL> Pici: weird, konversation just highlights me regardless of where "ljl" is said, as long as it's a single word
<Seeker`> Pici: what is the hilight set as?
<Pici> Seeker`: Pici
<LjL> Pici: i don't know about irssi, but if you can use regular expressions, just make it [^[:alnum:] ] Pici[^[:alnum:] ] 
<Seeker`> Pici: Did you use any of the mask/regex/full options?
<Pici> Seeker`: none
<jdong> Pici: should be /hilight -regexp
<jdong> wrt. Ljl's expresion
<Pici> Thanks everyone
<jdong> auspiciously suspicious.
<jdong> ha.
<jdong> [jdong@blackbook:~] $ grep pici /usr/share/dict/words | wc -l      (10-14 21:34)
<jdong> 16
<jdong> :)
<Pici> jdong: thanks for the tests, seems to have worked
<LjL> my three letters nicknames is a full zero :P
* Seeker` has 3
<jdong> wake me up when jdong is a word.
<Seeker`> seeker, seeker's and seekers
<jdong> well except when hobbsee randomly unleashes her factoids on me :D
<Seeker`> gah, where did the evening go - I have to get up for lectures tomorrow :(
<Pici> I have work tomorrow
* Seeker` will be woken up in 5.5 hours
<jdong> was holycow only banned in #kubuntu?
<LjL> jdong: yes
<jdong> ok
<LjL> i have him on highlight though, if he says something bad in #ubuntu, he's gone at once
<LjL> not kicking and nice words this time for sure
<LjL> good night now
<jdong> night
<jrib> night
<mrguser> i've talked a little with the -fr ops anyway
<mrguser> they've known wii for some time too
<mrguser> and now i understand why he claims that english is his language
<mrguser> Margot is some island where they speak english
<mrguser> at least if i've understood the french guys right
<mrguser> though they confirm that is french is as horrible as s english
<mrguser> Err, "his" and "his"
<LjL> Sigh... Two more meters bluetooth range, just two!
<jdong> haha
<jdong> how the hell, I just spent 2hrs+ randomyl answering questions in #*buntu
<rob> easy done, time flies when you are having, umm, fun :)
<jdong> ha. :)
<jdong> wow, my roommate just had MS Office 2k3 deactivate itself on him when trying to print an 11-page paper due tomorrow
<jdong> took me about 2 seconds to finally sell him on OpenOffice
<jdong> next, I'll have to burst his bubble and tell him Vista has identical timebombs built in :)
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
<draik> rob: Thank you for the clarification.
<rob> draik, np
<draik> I will complete the "manual" and get back to you about it.
<rob> dam
<rob> I was just about to reply..
<rob> oh well
<Tm_T> moin
<Tm_T> wow
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jussi01]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> nickrud called the ops in #ubuntu
<rob> got it
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v GazzaK]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* Gary pokes someone to approve his status on the https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc page :p
<Tm_T> hmmmh
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MenZa said: !seamless is <reply> Seamless virtualiasation is a method to bring applications for Windows directly to your Ubuntu box! See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SeamlessVirtualization for more information.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v GazzaK]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> soundray called the ops in #ubuntu
<rob> looks like a troll
<rob> oh looky, ban avoidance
<Tm_T> I'm not!
<Amaranth> rob: He wasn't banned
<rob> he wasn't? oops, oh well ;)
<rob> serves him right for trolling!
<Tm_T> :p
<Mez> I just removed him, seemed to keep him quiet
<Tm_T> who where?
<Mez> martin_ in #ubuntu
<Tm_T> I see
<Tm_T> I noticed he was bit ass
<ubotu> In ubotu, arcticblue said: That is true, but is it not a release candidate?
<Tm_T> =)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seeker`]  by ChanServ
<MenZa> Apparent troll in #ubuntu-offtopic; just a head-sup
<rob> <winchesterPAT> im investing in vista
<rob> that one?
<Amaranth> Him and pommer seem...off
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v GazzaK]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> Troll city
* rob blasts one of the trolls with his superior logic in pm
<rob> but yes, there are several trolls, he (winchesterPAT) is trying to troll me in pm and failing
<rob> he is now hitting ##windows too btw, so I can confirm at least one is a troll
<rob> or, maybe he is just young/naive, I dunno
<rob> hopefully school starts in whatever country just work up soon
<rob> err woke
<Tm_T> rob: mind to show what this winchester friend tries?
<rob> paste alert
<rob> winchesterPAT> i dont know anything about developing softwaree
<rob> <rob> that's okay, you can get involved and learn, just being helpful on channels like #ubuntu is a good start
<rob> <winchesterPAT> i dont trust linus
<rob> <winchesterPAT> he hacks pepoles lifes
<rob> <rob> ok, if you say so. People are free to do what they want.
<rob> <winchesterPAT> no theyr not
<rob> <rob> sure they are, within reason usually defined by social norms and laws.
<rob> <winchesterPAT> they are free to hack people ?
<rob> <winchesterPAT> go hack micros**t
<rob> <rob> why? Not only is that illegal, but I have nothing to gain by doing so.
<rob> note that I sanitised that
<Amaranth> martin_: This is where the ops are, what do you need?
<ikonia> how interesting
<ubotu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic
<rob> apparently someone should whack me now, as in end my life..
<Tm_T> rob: *hug*
<martin_> Amaranth I dont need anything ,, I just wouldnt know how to better or develop linux distributions 
<Amaranth> martin_: Then this is the wrong place
<ikonia> martin_: there are tons of channels and projects to work that through on, what point are you at 
<martin_> Amaranth .. But how do I post bugs or improvement ideas to ubuntu? launchapad is confusing
<Amaranth> martin_: Launchpad is the way
<ikonia> martin_: there is a guide on launchpad itsself on using launchpad
<martin_> k, I go read then
<Tm_T> ok Holycow in #ubuntu
<MenZa> rob: Yes, him, but that wasn't it :P
<rob> now, for some reason he is talking about kiddy porn..
<MenZa> I was thinking more of [2007-15-10 10:44:01 CEST]  < winchesterPAT> kiss my ass
<MenZa> (Immediately after joining)
<Tm_T> =)
<rob> if this conversation degrades anymore, I'm going to terminate his connection
<MenZa> Also, I was wondering if I could have the ops 'grace', if you will, to stay here? I've read the IrcCouncil mailing list lately, and I don't want to risk banning.
<Tm_T> ?
<Tm_T> grace?
<Tm_T> aaaa
<MenZa> Yes. Permission, if you will.
<Tm_T> now I realised
<Tm_T> well I have nothing against it
<MenZa> Good, good
<MenZa> I assume you read Hobbsee's e-mail to the mailing list?
<Amaranth> MenZa: You're allowed if we know who you are
<MenZa> Yes.
<Tm_T> known and known to be "tolerated" =)
<MenZa> Exactly. :)
<Tm_T> MenZa: are you? really?!
* Tm_T hides
* MenZa ph34rs.
<Tm_T> <3<3<3 Yes - And You And I <3<3<3
<MenZa> :D
* Tm_T is singing so hard that windows are shaking
<Tm_T> martin_: got snow already?
<MenZa> I wish we had snow.
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> its not fun when it covers everything with 1 meter thick wall
<MenZa> lies
<MenZa> no school \o/
<Tm_T> er
<Tm_T> school?
<Tm_T> oh right, that kids stuff ;-P
<Tm_T> we almost have snow here
<Tm_T> it's freezing by night but just few degrees over zero by days
<jussi01> Tm_T: we had snow up here in oulu on friday
<Tm_T> jussi01: heh, we had it too slightly, but its gone now
<MenZa> Tm_T: Where do you live?
<Tm_T> Eastern Finland
<jussi01> Tm_T: yeah... I hope it holds off for a while..
<MenZa> Ah
<MenZa> Denmark here.
<MenZa> No snow till late November :(
<MenZa> If we're lucky.
<Tm_T> MenZa: "Siberia of Finland" =)
<MenZa> lol
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-motu, pkern said: ubotu: LP is Launchpad (http://launchpad.net)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-motu, Fujitsu said: !launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Amaranth> I already handled lp
<Tm_T> muh
<Amaranth> !launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<ubotu> But launchpad already means something else!
<Amaranth> !no, launchpad is <reply> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<ubotu> I'll remember that Amaranth
<Amaranth> !lp
<ubotu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Tm_T> Amaranth: like to handle me too? ;)
<Fujitsu> Thanks Amaranth.
<Tm_T> Fujitsu: youre welcome
<MenZa> :)
<ubotu> soundray called the ops in #ubuntu
<Tm_T> aww
<Tm_T> !away | Mez 
<ubotu> Mez: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<Tm_T> ;--P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seeker`]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez|Away]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> dgjones called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seeker`]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> mooh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
<Gary> sorry for the join/parts, client broke
<Tm_T> haha
<Gary> it's a pony windows client, meh
<Pici> @pony?
<Gary> I cannot get silverex's xchat client running with python right
* Gary kicks xchat
<MenZa> Windows. :<
<Gary> well I am at work
<Pici> I just ssh into my home computer using putty, ssh/screen/irssi  :D
<Gary> I might start doing that
<Gary> but I do like Sevea's chanserv.py script
<Myrtti> I wanna pony
<Gary> me too, then I can have yummy steaks for at least a week
<Tm_T> Myrtti: can I be your pony?
<Myrtti> you're too far away
<Tm_T> hmh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seeker`]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> not on saturday
<Pici> Mister will you please help my pony.
<Myrtti> besides these days applicants are crowding my irssi with their queries
<Myrtti> I wonder why
<Myrtti> >-)
<Tm_T> haha
<Myrtti> Apparently I'm even more invisible pink unicorn than before
<Gary> woo Seeker` you have voice :p
<Myrtti> not only am I a female with some linux knowhow
<Seeker`> Gary: yup :) Tis much better than being banned :P
<Pici> Myrtti: applicants?
<Myrtti> I'm SINGLE! which, I suppose, is totally unexceptable
* Tm_T is old pink pony hermit
<Myrtti> Pici: to be my pony
<Pici> Myrtti: Ooh. :D
<Myrtti> ;-)
<Tm_T> haha
<Myrtti> I what kind of colts would a pink invisible unicorn and an icelandic pony have
<Tm_T> mooh
<Myrtti> camocapabilities would without a doubt be marvelous
<pleia2> so cute ones
<Tm_T> wait, pony doesnt say mooh?
<pleia2> I'd rather have a llama though
<Myrtti> or an alpaca
<Myrtti> the wool... :-P~~~~~
<Pici> pushmepullyou?
<pleia2> alpacas are smaller, so would make more sense for my smallish property
<Tm_T> moooh
* Tm_T is bored and lone
<Myrtti> Tm_T: don't be, join Facebo... ;-)
<Myrtti> *krrhrhhr*
<Tm_T> hah
<Tm_T> Myrtti: how that would help?
<Myrtti> I could pet your panda :->
<Myrtti> oh wait, I haven't done that yet today for my own either
<Pici> ohmy
<Tm_T> Myrtti: er, you lost me
<Myrtti> they've got this application that you can take care of a pet of your choice :-D
<Pici> Oh.  I thought it was a euphemism. <.<
* Pici coughs
<Myrtti> when you feed them, they get faster and get better results in races (and you can gamble on the results)
<Tm_T> er?!
<Myrtti> Pici: you sick animal you
<Myrtti> Tm_T: a tamagotchi, if you will
<Tm_T> Myrtti: ok, not my piece of cake or so
* jussi01 wonders where pricey is... 
<Pici> He was here earlier.
* jussi01 also wonders if now he has a voice, does he need to be helping with testing users with the router exploit? and if so, how does one go about that.
<Pici> jussi01: do you have ops in #ubuntu ?
<jussi01> Pici: no
<LjL> jussi01: don't bother then, you can't make them rejoin anyway
<Pici> jussi01: Then there really isnt a point, is there?
<jussi01> OK. :) I didnt realise ops for #ubuntu was needed :)
<LjL> jussi01: well, for #ubuntu or whatever channel they were redirected from
<Pici> jussi01: well, you test them, and if they pass, you unban them from #ubuntu
* jussi01 blushes and hides in corner...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seeker`]  by ChanServ
<BugMaN> hi Seveas, could you please tell freenode to add my ubuntu/member cloak? my LP profile is https://launchpad.net/~bugman
<Tm_T> hih
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> *wonders where his cheque book is*
<jdong> *giggles at british spelling*
<Tm_T> PriceChild: !!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seeker`]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: pong
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jussi01]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, was someone caught by the ban a very long time ago :P
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, was wii in disguise though it turned out
<PriceChild> Tm_T, hmm?
<PriceChild> jdong, shh
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> is the ban that we set working?
<PriceChild> I assume so
<Pici> I removed the duplicate matching mask out of offtopic, since we've been running out of banlist space lately.
<PriceChild> Pici, time to clean a few more bans?
<Pici> PriceChild: Is it okay to go through stuff that I didnt set?  
<nalioth> Pici: if you are "running out of banspace", pruning the list is not verboten
<Pici> Then a-pruning I shall go
<gnomefreak> it seems to have grabbed him on 3 nicks wii mii and kerry ;)
<PriceChild> I'd leave all the stuff set before the netsplit :/
<PriceChild> jul 12 on my screen
<nalioth> gnomefreak: PriceChild: others: if you see wii/mii/whoever, please poke the staff (he's been doing this long enough and is now evading klines)
<PriceChild> k
<gnomefreak> nalioth: will do
* gnomefreak would like to get rid of him but i think we finally set a ban that works :)
<nalioth> well, if the ban works, don't bother us  :P
<gnomefreak> nalioth: so far but we have it forwarded here
<gnomefreak> just incase it catches someone other than him
<gnomefreak> but i doubt it will
<Pici> If it does, can we tell that person to knock some sense into Wii?
<gnomefreak> lol
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: What did you set for the ban?
<gnomefreak> would love a kline for what we set :)
<Amaranth> All of wanadoo?
<gnomefreak> sort of
<gnomefreak> ill get it
<jdong> haha
<gnomefreak> [+b *!*@AMarigot-102-1*!#ubuntu-ops] 
<jdong> that's not bad...
<gnomefreak> it has caught only him and 3 times it seems
<Tm_T> PriceChild: hi
<PriceChild> Meed anything?
<PriceChild> *Need
<gnomefreak> yeah a big strong drink (jim and coke will do)
<jussi01> PriceChild: yeah... the list is endles... :P
<nalioth> anyone want to field a gutsy question? (same one i asked last week)
<mc44> eat more roughage
<mc44> not that kind of guts?
<Pici> noobuntu: Can we help you?
<Seeker`> nalioth: what was the question?
<noobuntu> Pici, with what
<Pici> noobuntu: Well, you appear to be in #ubuntu-ops, most people don't come here unless they have an issue.
<nalioth> every time i start my gutsy laptop. udevd is at the top of the cpu usage meter
<nalioth> i kill it and restart it, it behaves normally
<mc44> have you updated recently? I thought that bug was fixed
<Tm_T> nalioth: I have seen that issue, just cant remember what it is
<nalioth> mc44: i update daily
<noobuntu> Pici, no issue
<nalioth> noobuntu: is there something we can help you with?
<philip> Hello there....I want to be tested
<noobuntu> nalioth, i dont know. is there?
<mc44> nalioth: do you use evms?
<jussi01> nalioth: are you using one of the main mirrors? some mirrors are 1 week behind...
<nalioth> noobuntu: if you don't have a reason to be here, we can help you out
<nalioth> jussi01: am using archive.ubuntu.blah
<nalioth> mc44: have no clue
<noobuntu> nalioth, interesting. you can help me without a reason
<gnomefreak> noobuntu: read the topic
<nalioth> noobuntu: we discourage random idlers
* Pici scratches his chin as he reads the tracker
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<philip> guys can you 'poke' me, I "need" to be tested.....
<nalioth> philip: buckle your seat belt
<mc44> nalioth: apt-cache policy evms --> does it show it's installed?
<noobuntu> nalioth, gnomefreak okay, i have a question for you since you want to help me with something
<nalioth> mc44: it's not running atm
<philip> I'm ready..........
<gnomefreak> nalioth: :( 
<Amaranth> guys, i'm sad
<Amaranth> my roommate at UDS is an automatix guy
<noobuntu> what is the purpose of these instructions? how do they improve sound in gnome? ubuntuforums.org
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: oh crap :(
<Amaranth> I think they did it on purpose
<Tm_T> Amaranth: ouch!
<Amaranth> And he is in Omaha, NE same as me
<mc44> nalioth: it might be bug 115616
<nalioth> philip: you're good, you an join #ubuntu now and thanks for your patience  :)
<noobuntu> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_configure_sound_to_work_properly_in_GNOME
<Amaranth> if I kill him now I won't have to mess up my hotel room
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115616 in update-manager "Device-mapper errors: dm-linear, lookup failed" [Critical,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115616
<noobuntu> i pasted the wrong url the first time
<nalioth> noobuntu: supprt is in #ubuntu 
<nalioth> noobuntu: or #ubuntuforums
<Pici> #ubuntuforums isn't a support channel, they'll push him to #ubuntu
<noobuntu> nalioth, okay, but you asked me if i need any help
<philip> thanx
<mc44> nalioth: in which case remove evms
<nalioth> noobuntu: this is an administration channel
<Tm_T> =)
<Pici> nalioth: check the tracker, that mask is in there quite a few times fyi.
<noobuntu> nalioth, what's the purpose of telling me of a channel that you know im banned from?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b %*!*@208-117-26-76.block5.gvtc.com]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<nalioth> what is evms, anyway?
<Amaranth> !info evms
<ubotu> evms: Enterprise Volume Management System (core). In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.5-18ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 85 kB, installed size 320 kB
<Amaranth> nalioth: it says enterprise, that's all you need to know :P
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> Amaranth: how it can be enterprise when its not java?
<Pici> Amaranth: Or XML
<nalioth> ah
<jdong> it's the LVM/fancy-partition-management overlord of doom :)
* nalioth wonders how evms got on his gutsy box in the first place
<Amaranth> Seriously though, this is going to _suck_
<Amaranth> I'm just not going to be in my room unless I'm sleeping
<Amaranth> and I'll sleep with one eye open
<nalioth> Amaranth: well, you no longer have to preach EU superiority, but instead ask him why he's affiliated with "the extra coat of paint" 
<Amaranth> nalioth: I was never happy with EU anyway :P
<Amaranth> nalioth: I was only doing stuff there because I didn't want it to suck
<gnomefreak> what happened with EU?
<gnomefreak> i havent heard about it in a while
<Amaranth> It was completely replaced with gnome-app-install and automatic codec installation
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<Amaranth> Well, basically for feisty it would have been an 'install flash' button
<mc44> Amaranth: you could smother him with a pillow. No one will ever know!
<nalioth> gnomefreak: it is no longer needed.
<Amaranth> mc44: I was thinking a push out the window
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b %*!*@208-117-26-76.block5.gvtc.com]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<jdong> !-ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs aliases: windowsdrives, nfts - added by apokryphos on 2006-06-18 00:07:26
<jdong> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<jdong> that factoid is a bit confusing in the globbing of Mac partitions
<jdong> neither ntfs-3g nor fuse helps for writing to journaled HFS+ filesystems
<jdong> "For NTFS write access" would be clearer
<nalioth> so clear it
<jdong> how do I do that? re-submit the factoid?
<jussi01> jdong: !no, ntfs-3g is <reply> blah IIRC
<nalioth> if you like, or poke someone with ubotu write access (no ntfs-3g required)
<jussi01> hehe
<jdong> !no, ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, jdong said: !no, ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<jdong> grr
<jdong> stupid paste
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> hold on is that what you want it to say?
<jdong> !no, ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, jdong said: !no, ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<jdong> that
<gnomefreak> ok give me a sec
<jdong> just to clarify what "write access" we're referring to
<gnomefreak> !no, ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ubotu> I'll remember that gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<jdong> thanks gnomefreak :)
<gnomefreak> anytime
<nalioth> EEEK! BOTSPAM
<gnomefreak> jdong: once i remember how to add editors if you want ill add you
<jdong> sorry nalioth, I'm an idiot
<jdong> gnomefreak: meh I don't mind either way :)
<gnomefreak> could have done it in pm but than i wouldnt get pm from other bot telling me his not smart (thats the fun of it)
<jdong> in retrospect that would've been smarter
<nalioth> gnomefreak: the other bots in here have nice cups of STFU
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> brb reboot
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> #ubuntu's getting a bit large...
<Pici> Yep, its already swelling.
<jdong> insert another innuendo here
<mc44> jdong: wait for it's size on release!
<mc44> *its
<mc44> :P
<jdong> mc44: tehn it'll return to its normal size
<jdong> mc44: and cannot release again for a decent period of time
<jussi01> hmmm, this is a good question : [21:22]  <Moniker42> any idea what the largest number of users in #ubuntu has been? 
<jussi01> anyone?
<jussi01> Im curious also...
<mc44> it was on feisty release day
<mc44> can't remember how many exactly, maybe 1600
<jussi01> is there somewhere wit the stats?
<tonyyarusso> mc44: I think it was more like 1300
<nalioth> jdong: there'll be at least 1500 folks there
<mc44> tonyyarusso: nah, higher than that
<nalioth> the crowd swells with each release
<jussi01> there is ~1300 now...
<mc44> tonyyarusso: it went past 1337 quite early iirc :)
<tonyyarusso> haha
<Pici> hm.  My irc stats program doesnt grab number of users.
<nalioth> Pici: usercount.pl
<Seeker`> I'm pretty sure it was around 1600 for feisty
<Seeker`> 1297 atm in #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> it was ~1600 for feisty release
<Seeker`> just hit 1300 in ubuntu
<Mez> w00t
<Mez> we need 37 more
<Seeker`> just get a load of bots
<jussi01> LOL
<jdong> for i in range(37): system("irssi &") ?
<Mez> <Mez> we need 37 more people in #ubuntu to make it 1337 users ;0
<Mez> <Dave2> hehe
<Mez> <Dave2> I have a screenshot of it at 1337!
<Dave2> indeed
<Mez> ah didnt see you in here
<Dave2> I have no idea where the screenshot is. But it's somewhere.
<jdong> PriceChild: I have to relocate to another classroom right now, but can you loo kin teh bantracker for NoelCower/Noel/Cower's ban in #ubuntuforums for suggesting a rm -rf?
<jdong> totally forgot to lift it.
<jdong> PriceChild: got it, nvm
<PriceChild> sorry was away
<jdong> no worries
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jdong]  by ChanServ
<jdong> bleh
<jdong> stupid irssi hanging
<jayt> PriceChild, there is a pm there for you .. 
<Seveas> !ping
<Mez> !pong
<Seveas> neh, ubotu has a proble
<Seveas> m
<Seveas> @quit
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jussi01]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL-Temp]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> @btlogin
<ubotu> An error has occurred and has been logged.
<gnomefreak> !btlogin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about btlogin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jdong> haha
<gnomefreak> grrrrrrr
<gnomefreak> Seveas: your bot is down?
<Seveas> not anymore
<Seveas> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<gnomefreak> @btlogin
<ubotu> An error has occurred and has been logged.
<gnomefreak> still
<gnomefreak> %whoami
<ubotu> gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> did the command change?
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> no, it's just broken
<gnomefreak> ah ok does someone have the link i so i can comment
<Seveas> try again
<Seveas> you need to login :)
<gnomefreak> @btlogin
<ubotu> An error has occurred and has been logged.
<gnomefreak> yeah well i tried that ;)
<ompaul> Python 2.4.3: /usr/bin/python
<ompaul> Mon Oct 15 22:52:07 2007
<ompaul> more errorz
<gnomefreak> ill wait he may make it in here anyway
<Seveas> grmbl
<ompaul> OperationalError: database is locked
<Seveas> @reload Bantracker
<ompaul>       args = ('database is locked',)
<ompaul> Seveas, that may point in the right direction
<Seveas> I know
<Seveas> already seen the error
<gnomefreak> i never get good output from bot
<gnomefreak> :(
<ompaul> keweo
<Seveas> gnomefreak, ompaul grabbed it from the bantracker
<Seveas> I saw it in the debug log
<Seveas> so we are both cheating
<gnomefreak> ah
<Seveas> try now, bantracker works
<gnomefreak> @btlogin
<gnomefreak> ha
<gnomefreak> ty
<ompaul> Seveas, it does
<ompaul> but it is missing the last couple of hours
<ompaul> the but can be dropped()
<Seveas> too bad
<ompaul> yeap :)
<Seveas> had to delete the journal
<ompaul> ahh 
<Seveas> server got a hard reboot
<ompaul> nasty
<Seeker`> thats bad
<Pici> Is the tracker still running on a sqlite database?
<Pici> s/still//
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<gnomefreak> i guess it was down when i banned him
<ompaul> gnomefreak, your own logs
<gnomefreak> i have my own logs but commenting on my logs is a bit harder
<ompaul> there is that ;-)
<gnomefreak> i wish he would find something better to do than pm me
<Pici> gnomefreak: unban and reban him, then comment
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> good idea
<gnomefreak> Pici: thanks that did it
* ikonia nods respectfully to the channel
<ompaul> ikonia, how you doin?
<ikonia> hey ompaul doing ok. Exausted but fine
<ikonia> been a long old day
<ikonia> then I've come home to reasonable ammount of house work 
<ompaul> ahh
<ikonia> how about you
<ikonia> still full of beans
<ompaul> good 
<ompaul> na its late
<ompaul> that is the only reason
<ompaul> I got out of bed at 7am 
<ikonia> ok, so still got some drive
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seeker`]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> jump on a flight if you want/can, I'm having a birthday part on Wednesday, and a geek version on Thursday 
<ompaul> heh, I got my whole week booked up already :)
<ikonia> its a last minute thing, 
<ompaul> and can't other than that - not enough notice to work and got 3 desktops and one server to work on for fun
<ikonia> I suspected as much
<ikonia> but it never hurts to ask 
<ikonia> normally better planning, but last minute thing this year
<ompaul> hehe
<gnomefreak> @btlogin
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmm seems slow
<gnomefreak> mc44: are you only op in -offtopic?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<mc44> gnomefreak: not anywhere :)
<gnomefreak> oh thought you were op in -offtopic :(
<nalioth> if you are not an op, why are you here ?  0_o
<gnomefreak> btw ban tracker thinks you are as well
<gnomefreak> atleast i thought you were the banner/kicker
<gnomefreak> @btlogin
<mc44> gnomefreak: occasionally people are silly and get chanserv to op people
<mc44> nalioth: because it's useful if you're helping out in #ubuntu etc?
<gnomefreak> oh ompaul kicked you
<gnomefreak> 2 times
<gnomefreak> 3 times
<gnomefreak> holy crap what were you doing
<Seeker`> gnomefreak: How many times has Gary / Gazzak been kicked?
<gnomefreak> dont know dont see him on this first page
<Seeker`> gnomefreak: I would be surprised if it were still in 2 figures
<Pici> mc44 has been kicked at least 10 times
<Pici> hes a bad boy.
<mc44> Pici: more like 100
<nalioth> mc44: your logic is faulty. 
<mc44> nalioth: which logic?
<gnomefreak> coreymon77: is there something we can do for you?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mneptok suspocts coreymon has -ops on auto-join
<mneptok> *suspects
<Pici> murgi can probably be removed, hes an 83.230 that was looking for -es.
<nalioth> mc44: there are dozens of other active helpful folks in #ubuntu and #kubuntu etc who do not feel it necessary to idle in here   << logic
<mc44> nalioth: I happen to have a different opinion
<mc44> It wasn't logic, it was a statement of why I was in here
<Pici> My opinion is that we should leave it as it is right now and bring up the issue at the next IRC Council meeting, when all the Council members are present.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> mc44: hes having fun in pm
<mc44> gnomefreak: because we're racist? :)
<gnomefreak> mc44: yeah 
<gnomefreak> hes telling me hes gonna dodge the ban
<gnomefreak> lol
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, where's this frm?
<gnomefreak> +1 now in pm
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: he was using slang for black people iirc than called us rasist
<gnomefreak> now hes telling me hes gonna dodge
<gnomefreak> 18:54 <nzero> new ip and no problems getting in
<gnomefreak> thers more :)
<PriceChild> what channel?
<gnomefreak> its in pm right now
<PriceChild> what channel did this start?
<gnomefreak> he was banned from +1
<Pici> Can someone check the links in -offtopic, I'm only on a shell
<PriceChild> wierd... :/
<PriceChild> they forwarded to google for me anyway it seemed
<gnomefreak> the usage links?
<Pici> ty Seveas.
<PriceChild> still.... nasty person
<Seveas> all google, but calling it goatse makes me itchy
<Pici> Okay.
<PriceChild> indeed
<PriceChild> he was asking about goatse and tubgirl earlier
<Seveas> good riddance
<nalioth> Pici: screen is your friend
<Seveas> is now complaining in #freenode
<nalioth> Pici: irssi in one screen, links2 in another, etc
<gnomefreak> please tell me the one you just banned
<Seveas> Soskel
* gnomefreak tired of mine already
<gnomefreak> ok cool
<PriceChild> incoming
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: ;)
<Soskel> Seveas banned me for linking to google 
<Soskel> http://000-137.info/              http://0513.info/              http://0757fs.com/ 
<gnomefreak> Soskel: and?
<Seveas> no, I banned you for announcing links to goatse
<Soskel> abusing powers
<Seveas> standard troll excuse :)
<Soskel> Seveas: they weren't links to goatse 
* gnomefreak goes back to tracking my troll
<Seveas> have fun gnomefreak 
<gnomefreak> Seeker`: ty :)
<Seveas> mine is right here, makes it easy
<gnomefreak> Seveas: ty
<gnomefreak> mine wont join
<Seveas> invite?
<PriceChild> Soskel, you were intentionally trying to stir the channel up. I am very sure you are aware that goatse and tubgirl are not accepted discussion topics.
<Soskel> PriceChild: I know..... but I didn't post links to either 
<PriceChild> Soskel, that is irrelevant.
<Soskel> I am also shocked to see oprs acting so immaturely 
<nzero> me too
<PriceChild> Soskel, I think that's enough discussion then. The ban will not be lifted at this time.
<PriceChild> nzero, can I help you?
<mc44> PriceChild: thats gnomefreak's :)
<gnomefreak> nzero: welcome
<PriceChild> mc44, I know :)
<gnomefreak> nzero: did you bring the logs?
<nzero> ?
<nzero> what logs
<Pici> mc44: he likes asking that question
<gnomefreak> nzero: i told you in p, bring the log if you think this ban was unfaur
<Seveas> nzero, if you want to protest against something an op dit, you must bring logs
<gnomefreak> unfair. if you like i can post it here
<Seveas> <Soskel> are you able to have a civilized conversation in PM?
<Seveas> <Soskel> hmmmm
<Seveas> <Soskel> http://www.kaarsemaker.net/contact/
<Seveas> <Soskel> nice site
<Seveas> funny thing, google
<Soskel> please use a pastebin next time
<Seveas> Soskel, use /dev/null for trolling
<gnomefreak> 18:59 <nzero> you didn't answer the question of how you plan to ban a changing ip address
<gnomefreak> 19:01 <gnomefreak> nzero doesnt matter how i do it its alredy been done. now i suggest you go find somewhere else to get help if you need it that bad. if you thin this ban was wrong join #ubuntu-ops with logs 
<gnomefreak> 19:01 <gnomefreak> if you cant do that than im done.
<gnomefreak> nzero: that is what i said about logs
<gnomefreak> did i miss a line'
<gnomefreak> no i did
<nzero> but you didn't ban me, you have banned me under different names over 5 times now gnomefreak and its always been about some joke that your humorless self got all tight about. and i have gotten past all those bans and i'll do it again
<Seveas> nzero, if you come in here just to rant, please leave
<gnomefreak> nzero: did i? nalioth is him admitting it enough for a kline?
<Seveas> if you have a serious complaint, back it up with logs
<Soskel> gnomefreak: you may not be aware, but you can't ban a specific dynamic IP
<gnomefreak> Soskel: you stick with your person
<Seveas> Soskel, please leave if you have nothing useful to say
<Soskel> Seveas: please stfu
<nzero> yes but if you ban the IP i am on at a higher level you risk have everyone else on that number not be able to use ubuntu support
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@unaffiliated/soskel]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> stupid little man
<gnomefreak> nzero: than go for it. if you think you want to dodge it feel free
<nzero> oh and then there always the various WiFi spots around me as well, all i am saying is stop being dick and be a little human
<PriceChild> nzero, we're cleverer than that :)
<gnomefreak> nzero: but warning you now admitting it in a channel full of ops and freenode staff not really smartest thing to do
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> what does nzero do? (besides evade bans)
<Seveas> evade k-lines?
<nalioth> nzero, why were you banned in the 1st place?
<nzero> oh
<gnomefreak> nalioth: it started because of his use of language and fighting mc and i over it and than saying we are reacists
<gnomefreak> racists
<nzero> cause somebody came in and said hey everybody
<nalioth> gnomefreak: ah
<nzero> and me being the funny guy i am, said in quot "yo yo my nigga"
<Seveas> that's nowhere near funny
<nalioth> unfortunately, that is not funny for everyone
<nzero> now i could have said nigger, now that is offensive (in certain situtions) but nigga is not even technically a word
<nzero> its slanguage
<PriceChild> slanguage?
<PriceChild> that's not even a word either?
<nzero> true
<Seveas> PriceChild, that translates to "thin excuses for trolling"
<PriceChild> nzero, please do not try to be clever with us. Please do not think you can bend the rules and make it "technically ok" for you to do whatever it is you want to do.
<Daviey> How long does it take a kline to get activated? :)
#ubuntu-ops 2007-10-16
<LjL> gnomefreak Amaranth nalioth, around?
<nalioth> square
<Pici> hehe
<Seeker`> triangle?
<LjL> nalioth: well the others will see later, hopefully. amaranth has a valid point i think: will the traffic created by redirecting upgrade questions to #ubuntu+1 overwhelm the traffic that is saved by it? i'm not sure i can answer, and this is a concern.
<LjL> the other point is, the users will be confused and not know where to go. is it that much more confusing than, say, effects in -effects? "if it's something that happened while trying to upgrade, or if you just want to know how to upgrade, it's #ubuntu+1"
<nalioth> for every upgrader, they'll have to be told where to go, and possible helped there 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v fdoving]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> er, possibly helped in #ubuntu to get to #ubuntu+1 
<nalioth> we are not dealing with internet (or computer) savvy people
<Seeker`> is there a limit to the number of peope in a channel?
<nalioth> we need to keep the 'new stuff' to a minimum
<LjL> nalioth: yes, that is true, but it's one message ("join #ubuntu+1 please") compared to, in many cases, a long exchange
<nalioth> they auto join #ubuntu and expect help there, not to be told to do something they may have never heard of
<Seeker`> and would it be sensible to have a #ubuntu-upgrading instead
<nalioth> LjL: but what if they don't know how to /j #ubuntu+1 ?
<LjL> Seeker`: that's exactly what i'm proposing to use #ubuntu+1 for
<LjL> nalioth: you tell them: type /join #ubuntu+1. as we already do with a good 50% of them
<Seeker`> LjL: I was thiking that the rename may make it simpler
<PriceChild> I'd assume people that have been using feisty and want to upgrade to gutsy are relatively computer savvy.
<LjL> Seeker`: i doubt that's really the issue
<Seeker`> what is the issue then?
<LjL> PriceChild: you assume a lot. they have a point here. but... i still think it would lighten the traffic in #ubuntu by a perceivable amount. and it's just a matter of telling users where to go - maybe they don't know, but once you tell them, it's not rocket sience
<LjL> Seeker`: the issue is fear that a split would confuse the users, and that we'd waste more characters in telling them to join the right channel rather than just helping them in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> If people have problems upgrading... its 9 times out of 10 going to require more than a one line solution.
<PriceChild> I'm pretty sure they'd relish the chance of a quieter channel
<LjL> nalioth: anyway the problem is this. do you remember last release? i assume so. face it, the channel was unusable for everyone for a while. unusable. so, maybe my idea isn't the best possible, but what else?
<Seeker`> LjL: The reason I suggested a rename is because it is relatively obvious what -upgrading would be for, whereas +1 is less so
<LjL> Seeker`, people wouldn't *look* for the right channel anyway, you'd always have to *tell* them. so what difference does the name make?
<LjL> Seeker`: "type /join ubuntu+1 for help with upgrading". "type /join #ubuntu-upgrading for help with upgrading".
<Seeker`> LjL: fair enough
<LjL> Seeker`: the issue here is whether to make the split or not make it, the channel name doesn't really much matter. we already have #ubuntu+1, people using gutsy are already there, so it's handy
<LjL> Seeker`: and it also solves the problem of everyone in +1 moaning that the channel gets closed (they always do)
<Seeker`> LjL: in that case, I reckon a split is a good idea
<LjL> i'm not proposing to make it longer than say a week
<LjL> but somehow we need to keep #ubuntu manageable. or we may as well set +i and avoid giving users the *illusion* that they may get some support
<Seeker`> !modes
<ubotu> There are many different channel and user modes on Freenode (see !freenode). Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<LjL> now, maybe nobody will care about Gutsy like they did about Feisty, and the channel won't have a spike at all :)
<LjL> but i'm assuming it will.
<Seeker`> Its better to plan and it not explode, than have a huge spike and be unprepared
* Seeker` wonders if someone will be able to answer his suspend problem after launch
<LjL> that's what i'm trying to do, and while i do realize that splitting and using +1 for upgrades isn't optimal, i just can't think of another sane way to handle it
<Seeker`> I ask periodically in +1, but never get a response
<LjL> Seeker`: you'll never get suspend to ram working, get on with life.
<Seeker`> LjL: well, it works to an extent, but when it resumes it logs me off
<LjL> Seeker`: then consider yourself lucky.
<Seeker`> LjL: Unless there is something I dont know about IRC channels, splitting is the only sensible way of keeping the number of users manageable
<LjL> Seeker`: it does also have serious drawbacks
<nalioth> if we're gonna split it, don't split it into #ubuntu+1
<LjL> when a permanent split of #ubuntu was proposed, i opposed it completely.
<LjL> nalioth: then what?
<Seeker`> but do the drawbacks outweigh > 1600 people trying to ask questions at the same time?
<nalioth> #ubuntu-upgrading or w/e
<LjL> Seeker`: that's what i'm thinking. for the next couple of weeks, i think not
* Seeker` agrees
<nalioth>  #ubuntu+1 needs to stay for 'the next version'
<LjL> nalioth: uh again, but what difference does it make? i mean, since it doesn't make any difference, it's ok with me but...
<nalioth> i'd prefer to just use #ubuntu 
<nalioth> you guys are the one talking of splitting and such
<LjL> nalioth: we don't *have* to split. i've proposed it. there have been at least three negative reactions to that, on the ML.
<LjL> nalioth: taking those into account, i'd retract my proposal. but i'm still concerned about the non-manageability of #ubuntu... so i'd like to either convince you that splitting is a good idea, or find a better idea
<LjL> if i fail to do both, then #ubuntu it is
<LjL> but for heaven's sake i don't want to even hear anyone saying "#ubuntu is too much of a mess, we need to create many separate channels! #ubuntu-networking! #ubuntu-video! load balance, #ubuntu1 #ubuntu2 #ubuntu3!"
<bbrazil> don't forget DR instances on other networks to be safe :)
<LjL> i.e. if if people start pushing for a *permanent* splitting in order to avoid a *temporary* one, then i'll strangle them.
<nalioth> LjL: no, any splits would be temporary.  Closing #ubuntu-upgrading at the same time #ubuntu+1 reopened perhaps
<LjL> nalioth: ok i still don't see why just using #ubuntu+1 wouldn't cut it... there's already people in there who are already using gutsy and who always dislike having to leave the channel... i think using #ubuntu+1 rather than something else would solve *one more* problem
<LjL> but who cares, if you prefer to have #ubuntu-upgrading, then fine, but the issue is that you don't prefer either thing
<LjL> (neither do gnomefreak and amaranth so if i have to take that as a sample, i'd have to say nobody likes the idea)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<rob> I haven't read everything above, but I think we should forward #ubuntu+1 to #ubuntu on release day and deal with it
<rob> no need for a permanent split imo :)
<Seeker`> rob: I think everyone is against a permanent split
<nalioth> you see, if you start sending folks to +1 for upgrading, they'll continue to go there after it switches over to hardy beta talk
<rob> we will get a lot of questions obviously which will mean we will have to keep on our toes. +m may need to be used occasionally and if we have too we could have a temp overflow to #ubuntu+1
<Seeker`> hmm, maybe there should be an irc entrance exam - that way people will read topics etc, and this would be much less of a problem :P
<rob> or a new channel, like #ubuntu-2 :) whatever..
<rob> how long have we got to go until the release?
<mc44> day and a bit
<nalioth> rob: 18th is the day
<rob> so ~ 30 hrs
<rob> roughly
* Madpilot prepares a large rock to hide under in 28hrs
<mc44> more like 36 ish :)
<Seeker`> rob: I'd say more like 36
<mc44> usually about midday utc
<Seeker`> mc44: have there been enough releases for a "usually"?
<PriceChild> <seciboi4u> in #ubuntu-offtopic is about to earn a ban I think...
<rob> that means about 8pm my time tomorrow
<rob> I will be here :)
<Seeker`> rob: East coast USA?
<rob> Seeker`, no, Australia
<LjL> rob, read the mailing list rather than reading everything above
<rob> I'm +10, so midday utc = 8pm my time
<PriceChild> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3546058#post3546058
<Seeker`> erm
<Seeker`> 12 + 10 != 20
<rob> hmm I didn't get a mailing list
<rob> err mail on the mailing list, actually I don't think I am subscribed yet
<Vorian> woah PriceChild! 
<LjL> rob: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2007-October/thread.html
<Vorian> that's crazy
<rob> Seeker`, 10am my time is midnight utc. +10 hours on that makes it 8pm
<mc44> PriceChild: wait Carmony resigned?
<mc44> Clearly I don't read enough /,
<Seeker`> PriceChild: Looks like that topic may require a bit of moderation
<PriceChild> only read the first post
* rob reads
<Seeker`> rob: midnight utc + 10 hours = 10am utc
<rob> 8pm my time.
* Seeker` gives up
<rob> = 10am utc
<mneptok> rob: i thought you were in the US?
<rob> mneptok, nope, Aussie born and bred
<rob> Seeker`, trust me, I convert timezones for a job :)
<Seeker`> rob: its this comment that got me: rob+: I'm +10, so midday utc = 8pm my time
* Seeker` thinks he broke the room
<rob> utc 0001 = 10am my time. Midday utc (10am + 12hours) = 10pm my time. I was wrong by two hours, but yes, close enough :)
* Seeker` just wanted to know he wasn't going insane :)
<mneptok> +12 hours?
<rob> 12 hours from midnight is midday
<Seeker`> mneptok: midnight + 12 hours is midday, so 10am + 12 hours is 10pm
<mneptok> he is +10
* LjL is starting to feel a headache
<rob> my timezone is +10, so midnight + 10 hours is when utc midnight falls my time
<mneptok> if it's 12 noon UTC, it's 10pm in eastern .au
<Seeker`> mneptok: thats what we just worked out :)
<rob> ypu
<rob> err yup
<mneptok> +10. just add ten hours. this isn't rocket science. :)
<rob> heh
<Seeker`> mneptok: you'd think so, wouldn't you :P However, it being 1:30am, and me having had 2 bottles of cider, it gets quite a bit more difficult
<Seeker`> for me anyway
<mneptok> this is where rob tells us he's in Perth and we kill him
<rob> dam it I want to play ETQW but after going though synaptic I have an hour of downloading to go..
<rob> mneptok, heck no, Brisbane :)
<rob> I went down to Surfers the other day, bloody mayhem and the racing hasn't even started. Got to look at some sweet indy cars close up though.
<mneptok> damned right. you stay in that +10 Syd/Melb/Bris/Canb tz
<Seeker`> how many ops are from GB?
<PriceChild> seciboi4u pm'd me earlier, asking asl and everything
<Seeker`> PriceChild: oooh, someone likes you ;)
<PriceChild> Seeker`, me, davi, me.z, pop.ey, i think
<rob> wow, a little bit of overkill maybe LjL for release..
<PriceChild> he's in -offtopic
<Seeker`> PriceChild: how many that aren't just -uk ops?
<LjL> rob, do you not remember the days after feisty or edgy release?
<PriceChild> Seeker`, me and me.z i assume
<Seeker`> PriceChild: cool
<rob> LjL, did you see what happen on I think efnet during 911? That was mayhem :)
<PriceChild> Seeker`, probably missing one or two... st.din i think
<LjL> rob: this is not efnet... and #ubuntu is a support channel. i'd like to be able to keep giving real support
<LjL> rob: and i was on ircnet during 911 :)
<LjL> i remember that the server i was connected to went down, since it was right in the wtc, but i could connect from another server, although i had more than 5 minutes of lags
* Seeker` was standing at a bus stop when the towers went down
<LjL> rob: and aside from the +1 split, there's nothing i think particularly huge that i say in that mail. we've had +J during "normal" times before, kick-as-warning is something we've often encouraged...
<LjL> sure, splitting is big, but then again having 2000 users of which 500 speaking in a channel is "big" too
<rob> LjL, just saying.. My take on it is that a second channel should be set up and once it gets to hectic we should forward people to it, splitting the channel up some but only temporarily until it dies down a bit. The channel should not be #ubuntu+1 or any existing channel, just a channel we can easily set up and forward once the release is over back to #ubuntu. In addition to that join throttling will be needed and I will personally be running a script to
<rob>  watch out for common things like dcc sends and taking action against them pretty quickly (I will be personally monitoring it the whole time), Yes +J is needed just like it is needed at all times.
<Seeker`> rob: sounds sensible
<PriceChild> rob, we tried +J a while ago but it fails badly in server deaths iirc
<rob> the #ubuntu+1 channel should be forwarded back to #ubuntu until hardy has people using it
<LjL> rob, i fear that "until it dies down a bit" means without interruption for a week at least. but ok, the concept is sound.
<PriceChild> which is why we didn't use it much after
<rob> my suggestion about +J and also flooding, maybe consider running debian's bot, it handles both pretty well
<Seeker`> are we actually at risk of hitting a server limit, or is it just making the channel unusable due to the sheer number of msgs?
<PriceChild> Seeker`, the latter
<LjL> rob: nalioth said that to me too. i don't know, i'm not familiar with it, honestly i thought +J, being a freenode-wide solution, would tend to be a better solution. but as long as it works
<rob> not going to hit a server limit, the latter
<rob> LjL, the Debian bot dynamically sets +J as needed
<LjL> rob: define "as needed"
<LjL> doesn't it set +l?
<rob> also, something to kick/remove pasters would be nice too
<LjL> (or whatever it is that limits the total number of users)
<LjL> rob, heh, that's an old one :)
<rob> LjL, +J to iirc
<LjL> we never did that for one reason or another
<rob> I think last time I was manually messing with +J a bit
<LjL> rob: i'm not sure how it would know when to set +J... i mean, how can you know until the bots come?
<rob> LjL, it is hard to second guess bots, don't rely on +J alone
<PriceChild> I always thought we never liked the idea of "bots with ops"?
<nalioth> rob: the debian bot doesn't do +J, it does +L
<rob> nalioth, ah ok
<nalioth> er, whatever 'channel user limit" is
<LjL> PriceChild: that's one point. the other point is that stuff like that needs to be tested. sure, it's tested in #debian, but do we have the time to take it and deploy it in a safe manner?
<nalioth> rob: it keeps it 10 or 20 above the current user base
<Seeker`> i thought +J was meant to be there to stop floods happening - isn't setting +J reactively is effectively just closing the channel when it hits the limit (ie doing +J semi-manually)
<rob> however +J and +L are unlikely to give you proper decent protection against most botnets anyway
<LjL> rob, +J worked nicely when we used it... except for the server death problem
<nalioth> +L will stop a 10+ clone swarm join attack
<LjL> rob: having 5 bots join is something *very* different from having 50 bots join
<LjL> for starters, 5 bots can't cause people to excess flood
<LjL> 50 can
<LjL> and do
<rob> well, personally if I were running a bot net I'd have them join a few at a time anyway then launch the attack :)
<LjL> rob: they did that once, yes
<rob> I even wrote a script that would do it like that in a moment of boredom
<LjL> or twice
* Seeker` suggests that the other ops keep an eye on rob :P
<LjL>  /kb rob
<rob> heh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Vorian]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> rob: but neither +J or +L will stop the slow join attacks
<Seeker`> you're giving them ideas now
<rob> nalioth, my point exactly
<Seeker`> nalioth: will anything stop slow join attacks?
<nalioth> Seeker`: not much
<LjL> rob: but - although i've never been attentive enough to spot it myself - other ops *have* been able to see that there were "too many users" and set +R in advance
<rob> thus +JL does not give you all that great of protection, you might just slow them down
<nalioth> the point of +J or +L is to stop the kiddies who use the mass-clone-swarm-join attack
<rob> yup
<Seeker`> hmm - do bot nets generally send the same message at the same time?
<LjL> often.
<rob> so just set +J manually as needed, it shouldn't have to be altered all that often
* Daviey suggests monitoring multiple joins from 1 IP... I expect few malicious flooders will bother using multiple boxes
<Seeker`> hmm, you could implement a script to watch for multiple users saying the same thing within x seconds, if the number of users is > x, kick them
<rob> as for +L, it could be used on a temporary basis if a sustained attack happens
<LjL> Seeker`: we could implement many things, but 1) we don't have time 2) there are countless arguments against doing that sort of thing
<LjL> we've gone over and over such arguments many times, it's pointless to bring them up now - we just don't have the time either way
<rob> Seeker`, its called a flood protection script, I had an idea that would expand on that which would do if ANY user repeats the same text more then x times in x seconds, kick everyone who says the same line of text thereafter
<rob> because, often botnets flood the same line over and over again :)
<Seeker`> rob: I thought that most scripts only caught user a repeating line b, not multiple users and the smae line
<Pici> Theres some flood detection stuff built into irssi, but nothing hooks into the events by default.
<LjL> Daviey, botnets usually come from several IPs. but yes, that's a clone detection script.
<rob> Seeker`, exactly, my script is better :)
<LjL> but really now... talking about "smart" scripts is pointless, they have their merits, but we just can't implement any for release time, not to mention *agreeing* on using them
<rob> Seeker`, oh and for a slightly different purpose
<Seeker`> i'll probably get shot down for suggesting this, as its obvious, but would some sort of planning session further in advance of hardy be a good idea?
<rob> LjL, of cause, but that doesn't mean one can't discuss them at all
<rob> Seeker`, I think that's what people are trying to do but it is hard to get everyone together when we are all over the world
<Seeker`> rob: agreed-  I meant more than 24 hours in advance of launch though
<rob> oh, LjL, and I already have some of these scripts that I mention
<Daviey> rob: and thats why regular irc council meetings and ML discussions should be conducted :D
<LjL> rob: no, i'd just like that everyone kept in mind that we have to deal with an immediate spike of users in #ubuntu, though, rather than devising new/old ways to detect clones and bots
<LjL> rob, using them won't get approved. i could approve it, i don't know, i'd have to know what they do exactly and how, but i assure you that, aside from me, they wouldn't get approved in time. perhaps after a(nother) *long* discussion about it.
<rob> LjL, sure, but +J and +L are not going to prevent attacks, only potentially take some steam out of the dumber ones
<Seeker`> rob: but you cant prevent attacks, only react
<rob> yup
<Seeker`> and whatever system is implemented will have holes
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Dave2]  by ChanServ
<LjL> rob, +J has been *very* effective, seriously. it just has problems. sure, bots could join slowly, but most of them don't -- and if they do, you have a chance of spotting them before they start flooding, anyway
<rob> my thought is +J is going to have to be set slightly higher then normal just due to the normal traffic we are going to have to contend with anyway, so +J starts getting less useful when you do that
<Seeker`> J controls join rate, not total?
<LjL> rob, as long as you can keep the number of bots that can join at a time below 10, i think it's still quite useful. how many CTCP VERSIONs does it take to flood out the average xchat user?
<LjL> Seeker`: the former.
<Seeker`> so what is the highest number of users you would want to join in, say, 10 seconds?
<Seeker`> or am I looking at it too simplistically?
<nalioth> For tips and information on channel and user modes and management, see http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml Seeker` 
<Seeker`> nalioth: Just read that, but I didn't know if there was a reason why someone couldn't just say roughly x users in y seconds
<nalioth> Seeker`: that is how +J works
<nalioth>   /mode #channel +J 2,10
<nalioth> or whatever
<Seeker`> nalioth: yeah, but why hasn't someone suggested a figure like that?
<nalioth> Seeker`: it has been used before and is being discussed now
<LjL> Seeker`: because it depends on the channel.
<LjL> i have suggested 2,5
<LjL> but i don't really know
<LjL> it worked well last time, but last time wasn't release time
<Seeker`> i cant imagine you will get a huge rush of people joining, even if it is release
<Seeker`> last release seemed to be a fairly gradual curve up to 1600
<LjL> Seeker`: i'm sorry i can't dig up the stats of the feisty release for you, as my logs are a mess, but i do beg to differ
<LjL> fairly gradual like in 6 hours, yeah
<LjL> and then it kept steady for quite a while
<rob> guys, take a look at http://stoffers.id.au/dancer/
<rob> mainly the channel mode section :)
<Seeker`> yeah, but what I mean is that is wasn't like at midday, 300 people joined
<Seeker`> so something like ~5 users in 10 seconds sounds reasonably justified
<LjL> Seeker`: i think we all agree. possibly even less.
<LjL> Seeker`: but keep in mind that 1600 people doesn't mean the *same* 1600 people all the time... a lot of people join, and a lot of people part
<LjL> but a reasonable +J setting doesn't stop being reasonable, no
<rob> depends :) Just come up with something you think as reasonable and adjust it as needed on the fly.
<Seeker`> how does this sound: set it to something like 2,5, redirect overflow to a channl with a topic explaining that the channel is overcrowded and to try again soon. If the channel starts getting huge, alter the limit
<LjL> Seeker`: join #ubuntu-unregged.
<LjL> it's exactly what we used to do.
<Seeker`> was there a problem with that method?
<LjL> and -unregged never got huge, for the record - quite the contrary
<LjL> Seeker`: yes. on server deaths, +J causes terrible problems.
<LjL> it's a rare event, but when it happens it's apparently a nightmare
<LjL> that's the only real problem
<Seeker`> beecause everyone tries to rejoin?
<rob> hopefully server deaths won't happen :)
<LjL> rob: that's what i say, but pessimism reigns :)
<Seeker`> a) what is the likely hood that all ops will be on the same server
<Seeker`> b) how quickly can someone -J?
<rob> LjL, a netsplit is an example of a time where you might want to alter or remove +J completely for a bit
<LjL> Seeker`: a) zero, but does it matter? b) not quick enough
<LjL> rob, it seemed that netsplits were handled well actually, it was only netsplits caused by servers going down that were a problem...
<Jucato> %login
<ubotu> OK
<Seeker`> if a server dies properly, surely you are talking up to a min before people start rejoinig?
<LjL> Seeker`, honestly, i've never experienced that.
<LjL> i'd have kept +J if it had been for me
<LjL> but it was removed because of that issue.
<Seeker`> because it wont go "ooh, netsplit, lets try again", the client will just have no more connection, so it has to time out before it will retry
<LjL> Seeker`: if the server gives a FIN, then clients will immediately try to reconnect to another server
<LjL> but really i don't know about the details. i'm just telling you that +J was voted down at some stage, because that was felt to be a problem.
* Seeker` nods, "I'm no expert"
<LjL> all i'm saying is: what is the likelyhood of a bad server crash during the week after release? murphy's law would say "high", but rationality says "low enough".
<LjL> so, *temporarily*, +J should be fine. permanently, that's another matter, but not one i'm concerned about right now
* Seeker` agrees, "the chances of a mass-join bot attack are much higer than the risk of a bad crash"
<LjL> exactly.
<mneptok> i just had a mass-join bot attack ...
<mneptok> ... in my pants.
<Seeker`> mneptok: you fail :P
<LjL> and a good bot attack can cause probably somewhere around 200 clients to disconnect (taking the increased number of users into account), which is bad enough
<Seeker`> do the attacks usually rely on making the clients send so much data that the server kicks them?
<LjL> Seeker`: they do.
<Daviey> disconnect... then immedietly reconnect - circle continues
<Seeker`> someone should write a server to stop that :P
<Seeker`> any volunteers?
<LjL> Seeker`: not very feasible... it should be the *client's* task to avoid flooding out
<rob> Seeker`, the problem is it starts to impact on freedom of speech and privacy when the ircd starts trying to filter things
<LjL> but most clients aren't, uhm, very good at that
<Seeker`> that was more of a joke than a real suggestion
<rob> Seeker`, trust me Freenode has discussed it at great length :)
<LjL> rob: although the suggestion to have some mode, let's call it +C, to stop people from CTCP'ing the channel sounds reasonable to me. we have a similar mode for users.
<rob> LjL, problem with that is /me is a CTCP.
<LjL> rob: surely one that can be told apart by the server
<Seeker`> rob: It may be in the standard to allow CTCP to many users frequently, but in reality, the chances of it being used on a big server like freenode for a "legitimate" purpose is pretty low
<rob> again, filtering, it also would put a lot of stress on the servers.
<LjL> rob: true.
<LjL> rob: really, if only irc clients wouldn't be so dumb, it would be a non-issue
<rob> LjL, yep.
<LjL> rob: xchat just happily replies to the CTCPs, and excess floods
* Seeker` wonders what irssi does by default
<rob> LjL, one way to protect yourself from it is to disable automatic replying to ctcp, its what I have done
<LjL> rob: my konversation manages to avoid the excess flood, but still it doesn't give *my own* messages priority over the CTCP replies, so i'm blocked from doing anything
<LjL> rob: yes, i've been thinking of doing that
<LjL> Seeker`: floods.
<Seeker`> any nice ways to stop it?
<LjL> Seeker`: most likely... irssi can be scripted in about every thinkable way
<rob> in xchat, blank out all the automatic replies in the CTCP dialog and set irc_hide_version to 1
<LjL> rob, i'm afraid there's nothing to disable CTCP replies in konversation (i could perhaps /ignore them, but then i wouldn't see them coming anymore). there's the freenode umode, though
<rob> in xchat there is also flood_ctcp_num and flood_ctcp_time you can fiddle with
<LjL> and anyway, i'm running on a proxy now. it's a terrible proxy, and i should get some better one, so i should be able to bypass konversation's weaknesses
<LjL> at least some of them
<LjL> i just need to bother doing it
<rob> I'm yet to find a decent irc proxy that works with xchat well enough for continued use, muh comes close
<LjL> rob: muh comes close...?! then i'm hopeless
<rob> there is a fork of muh that is even better
<LjL> muh is what i'm using, and what i'm finding terrible
<rob> LjL, try the fork
<LjL> in the repos?
<rob> I doubt it
<LjL> i might be better off just writing a script i think
<Daviey> why not just use irssi on a remote box?
<rob> LjL, miau
<LjL> rob: muh doesn't even auto set /away on detach, heck... not to mention its log format, ugh
<rob> http://miau.sourceforge.net/
<LjL> Daviey: because i want to use a darn gui client.
<Daviey> heh
<rob> One of Miau's features is: Can set user away when client quits and can also use user's quit-message as away-message.
<Daviey> X-Chat + SOCKS proxy?
* Seeker` thinks irssi has some protection from CTCP
<LjL> Daviey, eh? what good would that do?
<Seeker`> but i dont know how to test it
<rob> also note that the ugly logs are probably because of freenode's ircd and not the bouncer, but I think miau can fix that too
<Daviey> LjL: why are you running a proxy?
<LjL> rob, it shows times without dates. i doubt that's freenode's fault :)
<rob> oh? I don't remember miau having that problem
<LjL> Daviey: 1) because it takes an age to join channels like #ubuntu, given the /names list  2) because i'd like to have full logs  3) because i might connect from other machines  4) because, although i can't do that yet, it may help overcoming konv's limitations
<LjL> rob: they have .deb packages of miau for etch anyway it seems, so i could try it
<rob> nice
<Daviey> Oh.. i assumed it was just because you couldn't connect to IRC - ie restrictive firewall
<rob> last time I used it I had to compile it myself
<LjL> rob: oh another terrible thing in muh's logs: when users quit the server or change their nickname, it's shown in *every* log file, including ones for channels those people were not in.
<LjL> when i grep my logs, i always have to | grep -v "has quit" | grep -v "is now known as"
<LjL> talk about elegant :)
<LjL> Daviey: nope, my firewall is restrictive but it's fine for irc :)
<rob> LjL, I'm pretty sure miau was forked from muh because the author hated certain things like that in muh and wanted to fix them
<LjL> rob: you know what i'd love? a gui irc client that can go back in time. you know, like those new GUI file managers that support versioning filesystems
<LjL> move a slider, and see every channel exactly as you had it at the given date
<rob> LjL, the latest xchat has backlogs inbuilt
<LjL> rob, konversation has something too, i can right-click on the channel and open the log in a konversation tab... but that's not the same thing as actually seeing the stuff happen
<rob> no, its backlog replay.
<LjL> rob: actually, i'd be able to completely *replay* things that happened, in real time (or accelerated time)
<LjL> reading logs, even if you're careful to look at the timestamps, is a totally different thing from *being there*
<rob> when you join a channel you were in previously, it replays the log files
<LjL> rob: konversation does that too... it shows the last N lines of last time you joined
<LjL> that's useful but in a limited way
<rob> yes, but if you had the whole entire log there it would be even less useful, you are better off grepping them from the command line if you want to find something
<Seeker`> Daviey: does irssi log by default?
<nalioth> Seeker`: it does not
<Seeker`> good
<LjL> rob, you're right, if i had the whole entire log, i'd understand nothing and grep would be better.  but imagine not having the entire log, but rather: i set a date and time (or search for a phrase), and my irc clients shows *exactly* what it showed at that time
<LjL> and if i click "play", it replays the stuff in real time
<LjL> it shows it *for all channels*.
<rob> why? Most of what goes on is boring :)
<Seeker`> LjL: that probably would'nt be /too/ hard to program
<Daviey> Seeker`: logs are useful..
<LjL> rob: because 1) reading logs doesn't give you the information about *time*, which is vital, much more so than one would think  2) there's no easy way to cross-check logs, i.e. if i want to see what was happening in #ubuntu-ops while we had, say, a bot attack in #ubuntu, it's hard to do with just grep
<LjL> if i could just tell me client "ok, now give me the situation exactly as it was on 14 october at 20:00, and start playing it at 2x" - that'd give me an idea of what was *actually* going on
<LjL> Seeker`: well it involves GUI programming, something i'm totally unfamiliar with
<rob> actually you could probably just write a script that could do it for an existing client, but to be honest I don't see too much value in it
<LjL> rob: a script wouldn't really work because you couldn't *quickly* jump back and forth, you'd have to restart the client every time
<Seeker`> LjL: but if you made the bit behind it, you could probably get someone to do the front end
<LjL> rob: have you never noticed how the *delays* between messages can be much more meaningful than the messages themselves?
<LjL> Seeker`: i kind of doubt it :)
<rob> not true. Just have a command that accepts start and end times then just replays in whatever window/s you want
<Seeker`> LjL: and why does it have to be in your clinet? why not a seperate app
<LjL> Seeker`: yes, it could be a separate app
<Daviey> I agree with Seeker`, it really would be a few hours programming.. but I can't find the time as i see little usefulness
<rob> LjL, you can judge that pretty easily from timestamps
<Seeker`> Daviey: I feel that my spare programming time should go towards mootbot atm
<LjL> rob: and how do i say "stop", and "now go back by 30 seconds", and "switch to the #kubuntu tab", and "now highlight the regexp xyz"
<LjL> rob, timestamps are very easily missed. you have to check each one of them.
<rob> LjL, build on the script :)
<Seeker`> LjL: a script can be interactive
<LjL> rob, how can a script erase what was previously in the window?
<rob> why bother erasing it?
<rob> and /clear will do it :)
<Seeker`> LjL: apt-get update countdown timer in the right hand corner?
<Daviey> pyGTK supports tabs v. easily...
<LjL> Seeker`: if it's interactive to the point where it has to use ncurses, it's hardly a "script" in the form i usually think of a script
<LjL> rob, think looking at a film - i mean actually looking at the strip of plastic - versus actually playing the movie in it.
<rob> LjL, whats what you have a scrollbar for :)
<Seeker`> LjL: but the UI doesn't have to be tied to the back end - write something that outputs the text you want, and then code the UI to deal with deleting stuff etc.
<LjL> rob: but the movie isn't *one* channel, it's *all* the channels i'm in, since they may (and often are) correlated. and a scrollbar rarely works for a log that comprises 2 years of stuff
<LjL> Seeker`: yes sure that would be perfectly feasible. but eventually the gui would have to be written
<rob> yeah, that's what grep is for
* rob fades out
<LjL> rob: then what's the grep command to tell me what was happening #ubuntu-ops when someone said "duck!" in #kubuntu?
<LjL> s/happening #/happening in #/
<Seeker`> LjL: couldn't you just link two windows, and do some clever maths with timestamps to work out how much eahc window needs to scroll by
<rob> cat logfile.log | grep duck!
<Daviey> grep + awk the timestamp + grep the other log :D
<Seeker`> so if you move the #ubuntu window by 30 secs, it will recalculate what to display on each of the other windows
* rob goes to get lunch
<LjL> rob: erm, logfiles usually comprise *one* channel
<rob> LjL, use sed
<rob> LjL, its the same silly logic they recently applied to everything under /etc/atp/sources.d from sources.list
<LjL> Daviey: and you call that quick and easy? i hope not. what i call quick and easy is: i come to IRC, i see there has been a mess, i want to understand what happened... i don't type 150 grep awk and sed commands, i just replay the parts that matter
<LjL> rob: are you saying one should keep every channel in the same logfile?
<Daviey> LjL: unless you want to develop a GUI for this - i think a shell/perl script is the best way to achieve what you want
* Seeker` goes to find bed
<Seeker`> I'm at home tomorrow, so i can help spot trolls etc.
<LjL> Daviey: i'm precisely saying that i would like a GUI for this. and the others are saying it's pointless. i'm simply saying that i think it's not -- and it's not like i started grepping logfiles yesterday, i've done it for a while, and i know i sometimes find it cumbersome =)
<Daviey> LjL: don't get me wrong.. I see why it can be useful.
<LjL> i don't even think it'd be very hard to write, it's just that i've never done any GUI programming. sometime i really should start, it's limiting.
<Daviey> LjL: pyGTK will make it pretty damn easy IMO
<LjL> Daviey: i'm on KDE, but i suppose there's something similar. but then i don't know python :)
<LjL> of course it's not hard to learn python
<LjL> and for that matter i suppose it's not hard to learn basic gui programming with a sane toolkit
<LjL> it's just a matter of actually getting at it
<LjL> really, all i was arguing was that such a program *can* be useful. when i feel less lazy (which doesn't happen often), i'd probably learn the stuff needed to write it
<Daviey> Qt _can_ be easier to script + GUI
<Daviey> but i _hate_ Qt
<stdin> but Qt loves you, can't you love it back :)
<Daviey> Qt can go to /dev/hell
<Daviey> anyway.. time for bed.. nn
<LjL> Daviey: i don't know really, i know there's kommander if one just wants to kludge something together, but when i tried it it didn't look as easy as the VB-style interface leads one to believe... so perhaps one is better off just programming without the fancy GUI widgeter
<LjL> Daviey: well, to each one his own, seeker is right in that i should write a backend, then i can write a kde frontend and you write a gtk one :)
<LjL> night
<Daviey> LjL: I have little experience with kommander.. one app i did poke at the src was http://www.luckies.nl/remotekommander/
<Daviey> and that is pretty simple.. 
<Daviey> but really - going to bed /now/
<nzero> hey its been 24 hours uban me so i don't have to unplug my dsl modem
<nzero> unban*
<nzero> ubotu:ping
<ubotu> pong
<nzero> !hi | gnomefreak
<ubotu> gnomefreak: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-ops!
<nzero> !Life
<ubotu> life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<nzero> whatever i will restart my modem tommorow  on be on ruining your lives
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Vorian]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> posingaspopular called the ops in #ubuntu-chicago
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* jdong glares at chaky joining in #uf...... so far he hasn't started speaking talagog or whatever that was
<nalioth> jdong: you don't speak tagalog ?
<jdong> nalioth: unfortunately I don't. It's on my list of things to learn
<rob> nalioth, they are not back again are they? They got several warnings yesterday and one was even kicked out over it.
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu
<jdong> 00:25 -!-  channels : #ubuntu @#cisco-hr #ubuntuforums #ubuntu-hr #deluge 
<jdong> whee.
<nalioth> rob: no tagalog speakers sighted by me
<nalioth> er, typers
<ubotu> jdong called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot_]  by ChanServ
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jussi01]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ca, rouben said: ubotu: that is brilliant! :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Myrtti> FYI irssi users: http://www.pthree.org/2007/07/11/irssi-chanserv-and-nickserv-helper-aliases/#comment-72937
<Myrtti> I thought that might be nice in addition to the earlier aliases published in that blog post
<Myrtti> in re: recent discussions on the mailing list
<rob> /remove is a server function, yes
<Myrtti> though I'm not sure if all the irc ops using irssi are aware of that post at all
<rob> it forces the other user to /part :)
<Myrtti> yeah
<rob> I've seen other ircds with lots of wicked things like that, very evil
<Myrtti> /me ponders whether the link to the original blog entry should be mailed on the mailing list
<Myrtti> rob: I noticed an email on the mailing list that suggested the usage of /remove over /kick on #ubuntu-domain channels
<rob> Myrtti, typically ubuntu ops use /remove rather then /kick as it does not trigger the clients auto-join ability
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> so there you have it
<rob> sometimes they just use it an not /ban as well
<Myrtti> if you're using irssi
* tonyyarusso prefers auto_bleh
* rob prefers his own custom stuff
<Myrtti> /me has used auto_bleh and was unhappy with it
#ubuntu-ops 2007-10-17
<LjL> stdin: i'd sneak in "Using the ext3 filesystem, which is default in Ubuntu, is generally recommended".
<stdin> yeah, I agree with that
<elkbuntu> agree
<elkbuntu> reiser breaks way too often to have random users encouraged to use it
<stdin> something like "reiserfs is a journalling file system, in benchmarks it outperforms many others on I/O operations, but they take notoriously long to mount. You can read reiserfs from Windows via http://p-nand-q.com/download/rfstool.html | Using !ext3, which is the default on Ubuntu, is recommended." ?
<Pici> I'm of the 'if you have to ask' you shouldnt be using it philosophy.
<stdin> or "...is highly recommended"
<elkbuntu> Pici, yep. unfortunately idiots and people who think too much of themselves don't conform to said philosophy
<elkbuntu> anyway, im overdue for bed. so g'nite
<Flameviper> huh?
<jdong> it's hard to believe that a client malfunction can cause you to notice the whole channel with garbage
<Flameviper> oh, no, no
<Flameviper> why did you ban me?
<Flameviper> you could have just said stop and i owould have been all like ok and then we would have happy hug time
<LjL> Flameviper: you said "you could have told me to stop", that means that you know WHAT you should have stopped.
 * LjL hugs Flameviper
<Flameviper> well, i had done one thing
 * Flameviper hugs LjL
<Pici> er. okay.
<Amaranth> !no compiz is <reply> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<ubotu> I'll remember that Amaranth
<LjL> Flameviper, anything else we can do to you?
<Flameviper> un-b& me from #ubuntu
<Flameviper> plz
<LjL> i'm afraid that isn't possible
<Flameviper> whyyyy
<stdin> besides, "un-b&" is not a word
<Pici> w@?
<LjL> Flameviper: because i don't believe you didn't know you were disrupting the channel.
<Flameviper> un-banishment
<jdong> Pici: what's a wasperand?
<Flameviper> :(
<Pici> jdong: thats not an apersand.
<Pici> nor an ampersand.
<Flameviper> ampersand
<Flameviper> &
<jdong> Pici: ah, but it is an asperand. :)
<Flameviper> I was bampersanded
<Flameviper> ASPERAND AMPERSAND WTFUX
 * LjL wonders how long will a certain database stay locked this time
 * Pici wonders as well
<LjL> Pici: ah, it's your fault then :P
 * Seeker` is confuddled
<Pici> LjL: wfm.
<LjL> yeah it opened now
<Flameviper> WTF
<Flameviper> WHabj145u
<Pici> elfs are hawt? interesting.
<LjL> now what did i want to say
<LjL> i don't know many elfs
<LjL> but if he says so, i'll believe him, he sounds like such a serious guy
<LjL> ah yes
<LjL> !troll is <reply> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny. Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> like it?
<Pici> Sort of.  Except that people are going to use it for people who are 'just trolling' and it wont make much sense.
<jdong> can we have an ASCII-Art please don't feed the trolls sign?
 * jdong ducks
<LjL> !no troll is <reply> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny. The culprit isn't in the channel anymore now. Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> Pici: would that make them understand that it shouldn't be used that way?
<jdong> and for that matter of silly feature requests,  how about ubotu replies with eliza AI whenever it can't understand a command?
<Pici> LjL: you know how people are, they just guess at factoids.
<LjL> jdong: if you want megahal on irc, i'll be glad to give it to you, but not on #ubuntu :)
<jdong> haha :)
<LjL> Pici: you know how operators are, they think they know irc commands, but then they just type /kb by mistake
<jdong>  /j #ubotu-nightline :)
<LjL> Pici: make the factoid name more obscure?
<ubotu> In ubotu, jdong said: jdong is trapped in here!! how do I get out?? help!!
<Pici> LjL: That was my thought.
<jdong> ha, that construct never gets old
<stdin> as soon as people see it used they'll know it anyway
<Pici> It never does.  
<LjL> !feeding the troll is <reply> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> !forget troll
<ubotu> I'll forget that, LjL
<LjL> !b | jdong
<ubotu> jdong: b is an IRC mode that you don't want on your hostname.
<ubotu> WaltzingAlong called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> jdong called the ops in #ubuntu
<jdong> LjL: haha :)
<LjL> who reverted !ops? was the warning about only using it in emergencies such a bad idea?
<PriceChild> ubotu's not joining very quickly...
<Pici> Its only in offtopic :/ And I told them not to abuse it.
<PriceChild> ubotwo seems to be ok in #ubuntu... I daren't add it to many more... and yeah I think ubotu's stuck.
<Pici> Are we just letting people stay in #ubuntu with Gutsy questions now?
<PriceChild> I don't have the strength to ask them to move... it seems petty now.
<Seveas> crummy bot
<Seveas> always decides to play up when a release is imminent
<PriceChild> hehe :)
<Seveas> host is back, bot will be
<PriceChild> ubotwo seems to have been ok in #ubuntu... will remove when ubotu reappears :)
<Seveas> it's connecting
<PriceChild> sprinkle in #u makes me uneasy
<Pici> me too
<Pici> I dont know what hes talking about either
<PriceChild> been sitting there a while waiting for ubotu to join... look away for a few seconds and it sneaks in like a fish
<gnomefreak> .win 25
<gnomefreak> anyone know npmccallum?
<Pici> PriceChild: you have ops in c-f?
<PriceChild> Pici, yes.
<Pici> PriceChild: take a look please, someone is parting and rejoining
<Pici> Set off my !ops hilight ;)
<ubotu> Seeker` called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> atlfalcons866 called the ops in #kubuntu
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, Seveas said: !pronounce =~ s/^/<reply> To learn how to pronounce Ubuntu,
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, recon said: !no, syn is ACK
<LjL> +J 2,5 set in #ubuntu
 * Seeker` wonders how far the numbers will drop overnight
<Seeker`> wb
<LjL> eh? so we *have* forwarded #ubuntu-effects to #compiz-fusion?
<LjL> wasn't everybody on the ML saying it was a bad idea?
<LjL> !no torrents is <reply> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs)
<LjL> !no download is <reply> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use BitTorrent to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<rob> it would be more then 5 hours until the fun, more like 15 or so right?
<LjL> i don't really know
 * rob is just trying to organise his day :)
<nalioth> rob: depends on where in the world one is
<nalioth> 3 hours GMT away
<rob> only 3? I thought it was midday utc?
<Seveas> rob, that's my experience as well
<Seeker`> its thursday in 2 hours if you are in the UK
<rob> which hasn't kicked into the new day yet
<Seeker`> feisty was about 3pm in the UK if i remember rightly
<Pici> But that doesnt mean that its released in 2 hours in the UK and 7 hours in the US.
<nalioth> i've not gotten any updates in 2 or 3 days, so does that mean it's all good?  :D
<tonyyarusso> The releases are usually early morning here (UCT-5/6), like 6 AM ish
<rob> I'll plan to be here at midday utc, but I'll be in and out between now and then
<Seveas> nalioth, yes
<PriceChild> Seeker`, hehe i've heard basically every o'clock this past few days...
<Seeker`> PriceChild: probably :P
<tonyyarusso> but then, I have the whole day off :)
<Seveas> nalioth, as usual, the iso's are already downloadable so expect a growing "but it's already there!!" crowd
<Seeker`> I was just saying its release day in 2 hours, and i think feisty was about 3pm
 * rob still has another 10 days off
<rob> I noticed #ubuntu has jumped up by 300 people already
 * tonyyarusso thinks they should disable Indexing in apache until it's announced
<ompaul> I would guess 12 hours less 15 mins would be the time
<rob> are we still going to forward #ubuntu+1 back to #ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> yeah
<LjL> rob: probably #ubuntu-release-party, but yeah
<rob> righto
<Seeker`> heh, 1337 people in #ubuntu
<rob> 1336, quick someone join!
<rob> 1338, nooo lets kick someone! :)
<tonyyarusso> haha
<rob> lets set +L 1337 :)
<LjL> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<LjL> @now
<tonyyarusso> /remove Sorry, you aren't 1337 enough
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: October 17 2007, 21:16:13 - Next meeting: MOTU Mentoring in 1 day
<mneptok> BAM! screenshot.
<rob> what are they mentoring on release day?
<rob> I thought they'd be all too drunk ;)
<PriceChild> I think its probably one of those monthly pre-scheduled things
<rob> ah
<mneptok> like menstruation
<rob> that can be stopped with an injection.
<PriceChild> -release-party have found out where the files go on mirrors before they're released
<Seeker`> idiots
<Seeker`> someone was posting the link in -uk
<LjL> where do they go? :P
<Seeker`> -22:29:25- :ApocZA : http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/.pool/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso - WTF IS THIS??
<Seeker`> from -party
<rob> heh, good job.
<Amaranth> wow envy is pretty non-sucky now
<Amaranth> looks like mvo helped him with it
<PriceChild> yay :)
<LjL> if that link is given out
<LjL> reply that it's just the old release candidate
<rob> yeah, but it obviously isn't.
<LjL> rob: then lie without hope of being believed.
<rob> heh
<rob> Ubuntu is so 1337. We just seem to be hovering around that number, for obvious reasons ;)
<LjL> see wido in -party
<Amaranth> jeez it's not even release day yet and it's gone up 200
 * Seeker` has been in -party since it had 5 people
<PriceChild> Seeker`, I'm even more hardcore than you.
<PriceChild> although haven't stayed solidly 8-)
 * Seeker` doesn't understand why people are being like they are
<Seeker`> I'm 99% sure i'm running gutsy final now, and if i'm not, it'll only be a short update until I am
<PriceChild> Seeker`, see first paragraph or so of jono's post to planet
<Seeker`> his link is wrong
<Seeker`> to release-party
<LjL> ok, enough
<LjL> starting to kick link posters
<PriceChild> needed to be done
<rob> err do you guys read /. much?
<Seeker`> rob: sorta
<rob> http://slashdot.org/firehose.pl?op=view&id=335401
<LjL> hardly
<nalioth> rob: are we nerds?
<rob> you might want to read that then
<PriceChild> someone said they were posting it there... i hope they haven't
<Seeker`> LjL: What about possible torrent links?
<LjL> PriceChild: they have.
<LjL> PriceChild: who?
<PriceChild> Seeker`, they'll be released when its released :)
<Seeker`> PriceChild: I mean people are posting them in -party
<PriceChild> LjL, rbs-tito
<mneptok> Seeker`: torrents are 100% dependent upon final images
<mneptok> ugh. i still have to get our torrent host ready.
<Seeker`> i want to know who posted that to slashdot
<Seeker`> and i am extremely annoyed that someone claimed that -uk started it
<rob> it was anonymous
<Seeker`> rob: yeah, which is why i want to know :P
<Seeker`> if it wasn't anonymous, i would know who posted it
<rob> yup
<mneptok> no matter where you go, there you are.
<PriceChild> Hmmm its not a crime to stay +o.... maybe they'll listen a little more.
<PriceChild> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<PriceChild> Amaranth, what do you think of that ^ now then?
<Amaranth> Well, it won't break gutsy->hardy upgrades
<Amaranth> It has a way to call it to completely remove what it did
<Amaranth> So update-manager will call that if envy is installed
<Amaranth> rob: That always happens
<Amaranth> some moron notices the mirroring has started and tells everyone it's a leak
 * Seeker` may actually have to leave -release-party in a minute
<Amaranth> then that mirror gets completely shut down by everyone trying to use it
<PriceChild> Amaranth, see he slashdot link?
<PriceChild> doesn't seem to have been noticed.
<Amaranth> yeah
<Amaranth> marked it 'stupid'
<PriceChild> I don't have an account unfortunately :P
 * Seeker` marked it as stupid
<PriceChild> *grins at them not knowing who cjwatson is*
<Amaranth> PriceChild: Obviously just some random Ubuntu-UK guy
<PriceChild> gah.... when isn't it
<Seeker`> PriceChild: grins at who?
<PriceChild> Seeker`, just in general
<Daviey> @login
<ubotu> OK
<PriceChild> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr <kahrytan>
<PriceChild> Several of the devs are jumping into -party
<Amaranth> #ubuntu-release-party is good training for remembering how to deal with hundreds of hysterical people at once
<mc44> party!
<Seeker`> Amaranth: tear gas?
<mneptok> ugh. with that stupid /. URL it should be #ubuntu-release-partly
 * mc44 blames mneptok for all insanity in the next 24 hours
<mneptok> at least i'm off the hook for the previous 24
<PriceChild> yeah we nailed that ubuntu-uk lot for that.
<Seeker`> PriceChild: You being one of the -uk lot
#ubuntu-ops 2007-10-18
<mneptok> "uk" being an acronym for "unprincipled kleptomaniacs"
<mc44> shame it's not possible to send ritalin over irc. or horse tranquilisers
<mneptok> or methylisocyanate
<Seeker`> mc44: or just a punch in the face
<PriceChild> <cjwatson> Gate: which is why we're quite tough on people leaking links, since it makes the process take even longer
<PriceChild> *feels less bad about removes he's done woo*
<Seeker`> PriceChild: you feel bad?
<LjL> #ubuntu-meta is open for business. If you want to join, please read the guidelines at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MetaChannel - whether you're an operator or not. Any questions about it in #metabot please, not #ubuntu-meta
<mneptok>  /join #ubuntu-release-panties
<Seeker`> heh
<Seeker`> "My friend is having this problem..."
<LjL> Seeker`: questions that were asked in other channels first. and i can spot an IP address. :)
<Seeker`> LjL: was a joke
<mc44> mneptok: is it out yet?
<mneptok> mc44: my zipper's stuck
<mc44> PriceChild: slangasek is an RM ;)
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: woohoo, I think I'm up to 20 people who have left the desktop-effects team since you gave it to me
<Amaranth> Makes it that much less painful when it goes away next week
<PriceChild> mc44, if that's the worst mistake I make, I'll be happy.
<rob> what is the story with #ubuntu-meta, since when did that exist?
<LjL> rob: since a relatively long time, six months or so i think. it's my pet. it's time to make it official now i think, the topic said "EXPERIMENTAL" until a moment ago, and the guidelines weren't on the wiki... but the feedback on the ML was positive.
<nalioth> which mailing list?
<PriceChild> a couple of ircatwork.com's just joined -party..
<rob> LjL, okay, sounds like an interesting experiment for this release ;) I assume you got the okay for it?
<LjL> rob: it was in yesterday's ML, which all of the irc council replied to
<LjL> nalioth: ubuntu-irc?
<rob> LjL, what mailing list is this, I thought I was subscribed but haven't got an email from it in a while..
<LjL> rob https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-irc
<rob> thanks, I'll just resubscribe I think
<rob> how do you figure out what your @ubuntu.com redirect email address is again?
<LjL> uuuuuh
<LjL> i think i've no idea
<mc44> should be your launchpad ID I think
<Daviey> it is
<rob> so whatever ~name is, without the ~?
<Daviey> Your LP email address... takes a few days to update
<Daviey> rob: yup
<rob> mine has been active for like a year or two now, just haven't used it in a while
<rob> how can I take over the username of some inactive person?
<Daviey> I "borrowed" someones wiki about me page, and redirected it to mine
<rob> in launchpad?
<Daviey> FirstLastname directs to my one firstlastname
<Daviey> no, just wiki
<Daviey> no idea about LP.. might be worth asking in #launchpad tho
 * rob got shafted username wise when launchpad was integrated with the wiki
<Amaranth> What happened to jp?
<Amaranth> !jp
<ubotu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Amaranth> Maybe my fonts are just messed up, is anyone seeing any japanese there?
<Seeker`> is ubotu lagging
<Seeker`> Amaranth: works for me
<PriceChild> Amaranth, i am
<Amaranth> Ok, my fonts are broken apparently
<Amaranth> Are you using gutsy? :)
<Seeker`> yup
<Amaranth> hrm
<PriceChild> LjL, <w00tzilla> is known to us isn't he/
<Amaranth> Yes
<LjL> afraid so
<Amaranth> ban on site :P
<nalioth> PriceChild: where is he?
<Seeker`> Amaranth: s/site/sight?
<Seeker`> -release-party
<LjL> nalioth: did you make sure it is the known troll?
<nalioth> LjL: i never got a positive ID
<Amaranth> Seeker`: I've been awake about 22 hours now :P
<nalioth> but it is a troll, n'er'theless
<Seeker`> Amaranth: ouch, why not go to bed?
<Amaranth> trying to finish something
<Amaranth> Probably would finish faster getting 6 hours of sleep and going at it again...
<Seeker`> Amaranth: yeah
<w00tzilla> I think I was confused with someone else.  Did not spam the bot.  Asked a legitimate question for the bot and got banned
<Amaranth> Oh wait, wrong guy
<Amaranth> PriceChild: My bad
<Amaranth> There is a different guy with a similar nick that is ban on sight
<Amaranth> w00tzilla: Don't use the bot in the channel unless you're telling someone something though, alright?
<Amaranth> The bot is getting very lagged from all the activity so try not to use it at all
<PriceChild> w00tzilla, didn't you see the abuse above, the repeated warnings, the +o's, the removes?
<w00tzilla> oh.  I wanted to know what the official response was about it
<w00tzilla> did not see it.
<PriceChild> Amaranth, he's on the bantracker.
<Amaranth> PriceChild: The one from -offtopic the other day
<w00tzilla> wanted to know what the standing was with it
<Amaranth> PriceChild: Dunno if you were here for that
<Amaranth> I should probably remove that one now...
<Amaranth> @btlogin
<Amaranth> Oh someone else already unbanned him from offtopic
<Amaranth> PriceChild: Alright to unban w00tzilla?
<LjL> BarryDegeling: you won't be unbanned. you were kicked once as a warning, then you did it again. that's all there is to say.
<PriceChild> Amaranth, if you're happy he'll behave :)
<Amaranth> PriceChild: Other than being a bit 'passionate' about security he seems alright :)
<Amaranth> But we won't get into that one ;)
<Amaranth> w00tzilla: Free to enter #ubuntu-release-party (#ubuntu-offtopic too)
<w00tzilla> I still want an applet but I will not talk about that here.  Worn out with that topic right now.  :)
<w00tzilla> thx
<BarryDegeling> I didn't 'do it again', the bot message said to type !Bot to get to know how the bot works, so I did, and then I get banned for following the bot?'
<Amaranth> w00tzilla: It's on my TODO list (on the end but still)
<w00tzilla> thx for unban
<w00tzilla> leaving here if all is good?
<Amaranth> Yep, was just going to ask you to do that :)
<LjL> BarryDegeling: where did it say to type !bot?
<PriceChild> w00tzilla, sounds good.
<w00tzilla> unless you can tell me how to undo a possible accidental format on an external drive so I can get my files back
<w00tzilla> =p
<w00tzilla> leavin
<Amaranth> w00tzilla: Act of $DEITY :P
<Amaranth> d'oh
<BarryDegeling> the bot said that, and later it told me to go to a webpage where I could 'look inside it's brains' , which showed me a page with keywords and reactiosn of the bot'
<BarryDegeling> *reactions
<BarryDegeling> http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> BarryDegeling: it certainly did tell you to use it in a *private message*
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<BarryDegeling> that one
<Amaranth> Why does the #ubuntu topic tell you to ask "when is it out?" in #ubuntu-release-party when we yell at people for that?
<LjL> BarryDegeling: which part isn't clear about "investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots"?
<PriceChild> BarryDegeling, what does the first sentence say?
<BarryDegeling> (see also !Bot)
<PriceChild> BarryDegeling, before that.
<LjL> Amaranth: you can yell at them, i just don't want that question in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> Amaranth, so we don't have to yell as much in #ubuntu? Change it I guess? :)
<BarryDegeling> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot) is the first sentence :P
<PriceChild> BarryDegeling, so what does that first line mean....?
<LjL> BarryDegeling: yes - see !bot *in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots*
<BarryDegeling> no, see >also< !Bot
<LjL> jesus christ
<BarryDegeling> BarryDegeling will suffice :)
<LjL> !no botabuse is <reply> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<Amaranth> Obvious troll...
<Amaranth> He got what he wanted, you got frustrated
<LjL> oh, i was frustrated enough before, he didn't add much.
<LjL> but anyway - ircatwork.... hmmmmm
<nixternal> PriceChild: hahahaha, shhhh!
<PriceChild> k
<nixternal> I do it every release :)
<nixternal> nobody is falling for it this time though
<Jucato> nixternal has a death wish :)
<nixternal> gahahahaha
<nixternal> like that, we are waiting for a fix from Gentoo
<Seeker`> you should give out a (fake) domain name for a "seed server", and tell people that they can ping it to check whether the seeding servers are back up
<mneptok> better yet? DON'T DISCUSS OUR RELEASE PROCEDURES
<nixternal> jeesh, I could be a great troll
<mc44> zomg release prodcedures are secretz
<nixternal> hehe
<Seeker`> is it canonical or community people that do the last few hours of work for the release?
<LjL> nixternal: and what about the MS IIS server problems?
<nixternal> LjL: classic!
<mneptok> Seeker`: Canonical
<Seeker`> mneptok: I'm guessing that as most of Canonical is based in the UK, they wont actually start doing still till 9am tomororw?
<mneptok> Seeker`: feel free to guess whatever you please :)
<Seeker`> s/still/stuff
<mc44> thanks to the magic of the interwebs they could release at any point I suspect, however I think they'll want elmo to be awake ;)
<Seeker`> elmo?
<mc44> the muppet
<Seeker`> ?
<mc44> exactly
<Seeker`> I give up
<Seeker`> time for bed, have fun wit hthe overexcited people
<Seeker`> night
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> g'nite Seeker` 
<nixternal> ahh, nothing like someone using teh`pensi for a nick...read between the lines and get um!
<LjL> oh come on and release the damn thing, these people are irritating :P
<nixternal> hahahahahahaha
<nixternal> if only we could exploit a server, upload a bogus .iso, and tell everyone it is out
<nixternal> hahahahaha
<nixternal> we would bomb that server
<nixternal> haha, I get it..I remember with Feisty they got a hold of the torrents and what not...I remember telling people those were broken and they were wasting their time...made a lot of people mad because they actually quit downloading it :)
<LjL> nixternal: look now
<nixternal> gahahaha
<nixternal> or a river!!!
<nixternal> omg, I wonder how many "monkeys" will look
<LjL> here's one
<LjL> i was highlighted by "damn you", so i guess it's one :P
<nixternal> my god I am such a troll
<nixternal> hahahaha
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-release-party, Cryoniq said: !Microsoft is evil?
<nixternal> ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/linux/ubuntu-releases/7.10
<nixternal> booyah!
<nixternal> I wouldn't do that to Ken though, he would get mad at me if I had a bunch of people hit his server at once
<LjL> nixternal: i'll do another innocent one 
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> you know we are bored as hell when the ops start trolling
<LjL> nah, i always troll.
<nixternal> hahah, hit um with the drake
<mc44> Set a good example! Honestly... :P
<LjL> yes. i should behave like an op.
<nixternal> hahahaha
<nixternal> ooh, autorejoin script...that calls for a ban doesn't it :)
 * nixternal wonders how many people went to #kubuntu-release-party
<LjL> nixternal: no, because i've disabled my bot's auto-insulter, so i can't forward people to it anymore :(
 * LjL didn't know it was there
<LjL> ah, i see.
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-release-party, moony said: !foo is bar
<Seeker`> meh, cant get to sleep
<nalioth> why is ubotu in #ubuntu-release-party ?
<Seeker`> i'm obviously overexcited about gutsy -_-
<ubotu> In ubotu, moony said: !learn foo is bar
<Madpilot> wow, -release-party is already busy, and #u is already over 1200. You'd think a new version was coming out, or something. :)
<nalioth> Madpilot: it's been over 1200 in #ubuntu for a few weeks now
<Seeker`> Madpilot: Was up to 1337 in #u earlier
<Madpilot> shows how long it's been since I spent serious time in #u, I guess
<Madpilot> 1337 is a good number
<Madpilot> we should add bots and/or kick to keep the population at 1337 :)
<LjL> already proposed.
<Madpilot> then I'll second the proposal 
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> I will third the proposal
<nixternal> isn't that a majority?
<LjL> nixternal: dunno, ask the other 1334
<Vorian> unclesam can do it
<mneptok> i have a screenshot you can stare at if you need to see 1337
<Vorian> wait
 * mneptok goes to get that on peopel.u.c
<mneptok> http://people.ubuntu.com/~mneptok/1337.png
<Seeker`> woo! irssi!
<LjL> mneptok: but you should take it at 13:37.
<LjL> what's funny is that #ubuntu is incredibly silent
<Seeker`> everyone is in -party
<Seeker`> LjL: you still kicking for "potential" links?
<LjL> Seeker`: i'm getting a bit tired of it... anyway he said "the final release will be the same", which is true
<LjL> won't stop them from stating that the final release will be the same as the latest daily - i really couldn't deny it's true with a straight face
<jdong> LjL: NO! it's.... not...... the release has.... .surprises....
<jdong> so cancel all your downloads!
<jdong> (boy this sounds familiar)
<LjL> sooooo
<LjL> telling people to sudo rm -rf / might sound like fun
<LjL> but it isnät
<mneptok> uhhh ...
<mneptok> today's daily is not definitively the release
<jdong> mneptok: the .pool/ ones are definite.... are they different from today's daily?
<Seeker`> mneptok: odds are that it either will be, or that there will only be a few minor changes
<mneptok> jdong: no, they are not
<jdong> mneptok: did something happen within the past 4 hours?
<nalioth> mneptok: something just happend DARN too fast, it was
<mneptok> 18:16 < slangasek> something could still turn up broken in the next 14h and demand a reroll of one or more images.
<nalioth> i don't see any differences in rerolled images.  i've not had any updates on my gutsy box in 2 days
<mneptok> *sigh*
<jdong> the chances of that seem extremely slim though....
<mneptok> < sabdfl> cjwatson: the daily build has broken my ALSA capabilities with this new Intel series audio chipset. can we get a re-rolled kernel without delaying release? if it means a delay, so be it. this is a popular chipset in Santa Rosa machines.
<jdong> oh crap
<jdong> mark has b roken hardware!
<Pici> Well, he is the sabdfl
<mneptok> now, i happened to completely invent that (how do YOU like being trolled?). but is my point clear?
<jdong> mneptok: nice :)
<LjL> mneptok: it's not like we didn't know you see
<Pici> mneptok: blarg
 * Pici didnt know :(
<Pici> I just got here.
<LjL> Pici, didn't know *he was trolling us*.
<PriceChild> wait.... so that was a joke?
<mneptok> one last time. nothing is official until announced.
<jdong> mneptok: that's as mean as my tricks :)
<Pici> LjL: Well, not any more than usual
<jdong> "Hey! Nvidia just open sourced theri driver!"
<mneptok> Pici++ :)
<LjL> ok, who can come up with another fake "gutsy is out" announcement? i'm out of ideas.,
<jdong> LjL: can you redir releases.ubuntu.com to goatse?
<LjL> afraid not
<mneptok> if you want Gutsy final ASAP, get the -current nad then rsync against it after release
<mneptok> *and
<LjL> let's restrict the field to servers i have control on
<Pici> LjL: how many is that?
<LjL> Pici: one, but with NAT. zero, visible on the internet.
<Pici> You arent making this very easy.
<LjL> heck even ljl.byethost14.com is down
 * Seeker` has a virtual server somewhere in the US
<LjL> mneptok: who said we do? *i* would just like all those people to stop being boring.
<mneptok> i have root access to the GNOME infrastructure. how about a "GNOME Denies Future Use In Ubuntu Due To Abuse Of Commit Privileges?"
<mneptok> and then we blame Hobbsee 
<PriceChild> rofl
<LjL> mneptok: i somehow doubt that hobbsee also has root access to the GNOME infrastructure, whatever that is
<Seeker`> "Netcraft confirms that Gutsy Gibbon has been delayed by a week"
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: Do I really still own -r-p?  :P
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, yup
<tonyyarusso> (silly you, thinking you're periods in the middle of nicks would thwart my hilights)
<LjL> tonyyarusso: then mlock +m for goodness sake :P
<tonyyarusso> LjL: haha
<Seeker`> LjL: What was that for?
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: It looks like I pretty much aggregated the access lists for #ubuntu, #kubuntu, and #xubuntu - let me know if it needs to be changed at all
<LjL> Seeker`: for the same reason as this
<tonyyarusso> (plus a few choice Canonical/dev folks)
<ubotu> MasterShrek called the ops in #ubuntu
<nalioth> you guys DO realize ubotu is major lagged right?
<LjL> ... yeah, and we can do what about it?
<Pici> Only becuase stupid people in #ubuntu are abusing it
<Pici> Seeker`: How was your trip?
<Seeker`> Pici: meh
<Seeker`> I was only in #windows for long enough for the name list to appear
<nzero> hey, unban me
<PriceChild> They're saying its out.
<PriceChild> nzero, please?
<Madpilot> from where, and why did you get banned?
<PriceChild> (ubuntu.com just changed people ;) )
<nzero> ?
<PriceChild> (download pages didn't though)
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: Who's they?
<Madpilot> nzero, why are you banned, and from which channel?
<nzero> umm lots
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, party
<Vorian> holy cow
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: ah, of course - they'll do that for another 10 hours :)
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download still has 7.04 of course
<Vorian> that was like a shark frenzy
<tonyyarusso> Vorian: it gets worse
<Vorian> lol
<nzero> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Vorian> tonyyarusso, did you hear about your interview?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell nzero about message the bot
<Seeker`> You'd think there was a £1,000,000 prize for the first person to install gutsy
<nzero> ?
<tonyyarusso> Vorian: Guy ran out of time for the day :(  At least I know who to contact next time, and can do so more than one day in advance.
<nalioth> nzero: check your PMs, please
<nalioth> this is not a support channel
<Madpilot> Seeker`, you mean there ISN'T?
<Vorian> tonyyarusso, maybe next time
<tonyyarusso> yeah
<Vorian> still very cool though
<Seeker`> shall I tell party there is? :P
<nzero> he doesn't know about himself
<nzero> wtf naolisth
<LjL> PriceChild: we know it changed, but tonyyarusso said it doesn't matter. he also said that if ISO appear, they don't matter. i suspect that we'll never really know if it's released :P
<rob> what is up with ubuntu.com?
<LjL> rob: oh they just put some flash gifs on
<PriceChild> LjL, I think it being released, is when it comes through the ML
<PriceChild> even if everything else happens first.
<rob> oh, the main page is saying it is released now
<Seeker`> schrodinger's ISO, you dont know whether its gutsy or not until you install 
<tonyyarusso> LjL: (Hobbsee will likely come in and tell us, I'd imagine, or someone else like that)
<tonyyarusso> Last time it was Mithrandir
<rob> have a look :)
<tonyyarusso> rob: That doesn't say it's released - it just says what it's called ;)
<Pici> rob: Some of the other pages, like the download and release notes pages are either unfinished or not working properly 
<rob> ouch
<nzero> unban so i can go to a support
<rob> well the front page is saying that at least
<nalioth> nzero: you've been in here constantly demanding to be unbanned
<Seeker`> nzero: I suspect that "please" would hlep
<PriceChild> nzero, should have thought about that before you got yoruself banned everywhere. The bans will not be lifted at this tiem.
<nalioth> nzero: the ban will come off in their appropriate times
<nzero> the ban will come off when a new IP sets in
<nzero> still
<LjL> nzero: look up, a bird!
<nalioth> nzero: well, why don't you run along and plot what you'll do when that happens
<Seeker`> the front page pic keeps on failing to load for me
<Seeker`> i guess the server is taking a bit of a beating
<rob> refresh
<LjL> rob: exactly.
<Seeker`> rob: thats the problem - everyone sits there hammering F5 to see if it has been released
<tonyyarusso> There should be some sort of throttle control (fail2ban?) that prevents that and punishes over-eager refreshers :)
<Seeker`> there should be a spring loaded boxing glove built in to computer monitors
<LjL> tonyyarusso: erm, my IP address is shared with some hundred other people. i wouldn't particularly appreciate that :)
<tonyyarusso> LjL: Work?
<LjL> tonyyarusso: braindead ISP
<jdong> Seeker`: meh AJAX does it every 0.1s anyway ;-)
<tonyyarusso> what?
 * tonyyarusso is confused
<LjL> tonyyarusso: NAT
<Seeker`> my ISP cant work out whether a domain is on a list or not
<LjL> tonyyarusso: i'm in my ISP's so-called metropolitan area network.
<Seeker`> they blacklisted my domain because it was on some companies list. Their "Senior engineers" had a look, and managed to work out that it wasn't on the list.
<jdong> haha. LjL's in his ISP's man.
<jdong> haha.
<Seeker`> I'm in ur ISPs?
<LjL> jdong: the IP that my network card has actually belongs to the US army.
<LjL> or something, anyway.
<jdong> interesting
<LjL> inet addr:1.55.222.84
<rob> sorry, got pulled away on a phone call then. The web site is saying that it is out, but the download page is waiting for an update when I last checked.
<rob> I'm sure though if you know of a mirror it might already be there I guess.
<LjL> well, i'm not gutsy, but i'm out
<LjL> night
<Seeker`> rob: They are probably rolling out the changes to the front end while they still have some bandwidth
<Pici> Yes. the 7.10 release notes page is up, but no live link to it currently: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710
<tonyyarusso> LjL: good call.  Turning on the kick-on-links switch.
<LjL> nah, i just wanted to kick someone before going to bed
<tonyyarusso> rofl
<Seeker`> right, time for sleep, as i have to be up in 4 hours
<tonyyarusso> %login
<ubotu> OK
<Pici> OK
<tonyyarusso> !f5 is <reply> Remember that every time you hit refresh, Canonical is wasting money, bandwidth, and CPU time serving your request instead of doing useful things like uploading the image or paying for ShipIt disks.  Please do so sparingly.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> !links
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about links - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tonyyarusso> !links is <reply> Do NOT post links to Gutsy ISO files before an official release announcement is made.  These files are not the final release and will cause confusion.  Do so will get your removed from the channel.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, tonyyarusso
<Pici> !links =~ s/your/you
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, Pici said: !links =~ s/your/you
<Pici> blah
<Pici> %login
<ubotu> OK
<tonyyarusso> nice catch
<Pici> fixed
<tonyyarusso> ty
<Vorian> nice 
<jdong> s/your/your linux-leaking ass/
<Pici> eww
<jdong> Pici: it has open source.
<tonyyarusso> !refresh is <alias> f5
<ubotu> I'll remember that, tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> !website is <reply> Yes, the www.ubuntu.com web site will be changing throughout the day as the webmasters prepare it for Gutsy release.  This is NOT in any way an indication that the release has happened.  See also !f5
<ubotu> I'll remember that, tonyyarusso
<PriceChild> !links =~ s/Do so/Doing so/
<Pici> another good catch
<PriceChild> that not work? :/
<PriceChild> !login
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, PriceChild said: !links =~ s/Do so/Doing so/
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about login - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> @login
<ubotu> OK
<PriceChild> !links =~ s/Do so/Doing so/
<ubotu> I'll remember that PriceChild
<rob> actually, speaking of getting ready for launch (sorry, another phone call), isn't it about time #ubuntu+1 is forwarded now that utc is into the release day?
<nalioth> mmmmm botspam
<nalioth> rob: we can forward it at the end of the day
 * rob curses the people with inactive launchpad accounts who are using his username :(
<Pici> Who could be named rob?
<rob> nalioth, then it will be half over :)
<nalioth> ok, #ubuntu+1 is now +i'd 
<rob> at least one only registered his account back in 05 to submit one bug and hasn't really used it since
<rob> nalioth, righto, but that will just reject them
<rob> oh it was already +f, my bad
<jdong> rob: tried poking #launchpad to deactivate the account?
<rob> jdong, yes, the guy from canonical said both had confirmed their email addresses so I have to talk to them to ask if they will give me one of their account, and we all know how unlikely that will be
 * rob just wants his @ubuntu.com email address to match everything else :(
<jdong> aww :(
<Madpilot> whinge@ubuntu.com? :P
<rob> BOOHOO!
<jdong> well you have the one and only rob on freenode, so shouldn't you be counting your lucky stars already? :)
<rob> I have it on oftc too :)
<rob> in fact I have it everywhere where I want it, except that dam forwarder :(
<rob> bah even roberto is gone :(
 * rob chucks a sad, picks up his ball and goes home
<Pici> where is +1 forwarding to? u-r-p?
<rob> #ubuntu
<Pici> hrm.
<nalioth> Pici: standard procedure until the repos for hardy open
<Pici> Well, I dont think anyone in #ubuntu knows that, because they are still telling people to go +1 for support.
<nalioth> so start supporting them  :)
<rob> yeah!
<rob> heh infinite loop
<nalioth> gutsy is here
 * rob claims robii on launchpad
<nalioth> iiiiiiii
<Flannel> Anyone know why #ubuntu+1 forwards to #ubuntu? (where the topic says to go to #ubuntu+1)?
<jdong> hah , just done :)
<nalioth> Flannel: gutsy is here
<nalioth> Flannel: welcome it
<Pici> nalioth: where is it out?
<nalioth> topic in #ubuntu has been fixed
<jdong> Pici: just because it's UTC...
<jdong> not actually "out" per se
<Pici> ...
<nalioth> Pici: as i keep repeating myself, i've not had any updates in 48 hours 
<jdong> Pici: sabdfl's sound card is broken, remember? :D
<jdong> ROFL
<nalioth> so, for all intents and purposes, it's out.
<Pici> :p
<nalioth> iso images may not be available yet
<Flannel> nalioth: That's not really out then, now is it?
<nalioth> Flannel: isos exist on some servers
<Pici> !links
<ubotu> Do NOT post links to Gutsy ISO files before an official release announcement is made.  These files are not the final release and will cause confusion.  Doing so will get you removed from the channel.
<rob> yes, but if you look at the front page of ubuntu.com it says it is out, so that's really good enough to download it from the mirrors I think
<mneptok> rob: where does it say that?
 * jdong also tries to find that
<Pici> hm
<jdong> off-by-one :)
<rob> I am looking at it right now
<Pici> They just changed it
<jdong> hardlinked to http://www.ubuntu.com/files/countdown/optimized/710countdown_1days.png
<jdong> the code layout has changed
<tonyyarusso> ah, nice
<Pici> It looked different a few minutes ago
<jdong> looks like they caught the bug
 * Pici goes to sleep
<Pici> u-r-p is getting a bit rowdy fyi :)
<rob> ubuntu.com reverted, but if you are utc + it says 00 days to go :)
<rob> I think if that channel goes too nuts, as it is just a discussion channel, +m it and voice people eventually
 * jdong sets date to Dec 31 2099 to see Ubuntu versioning Y2k bug :D
<Madpilot> edging back up to 1337 in #u
<rob> mind you I'd rather people be going nuts in #ubuntu-release-party then in #ubuntu
<Vorian> 1337 users in #ubuntu
<Madpilot> screenshotted
<Madpilot> just because
<tonyyarusso> I wish irssi displayed a live user count in the status bar
<tonyyarusso> I'm sure there's a script to that effect
<Vorian> :)
<jdong> we hit 1337 in ubuntu again
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, use a real irc client. x isn't new scary tech anymore, you know. </troll>
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: The very thought of Xchat with 50 tabs terrifies me
<jdong> how would you access xchat remotely? :D
<Vorian> that's why you use the tree
<jdong> Vorian: look al gore, go win yourself a nobel prize :P
<rob> bah, XCHAT DOES NOT USE TABS BY DEFAULT ANY MORE!!
 * Vorian flies jdong around in his personal jet
 * rob kicks everyone who says that from now on in the shins
<Vorian> *victory laps*
<jdong> xchat uses Aero and WGA by default.
 * jdong ducks
<Vorian> haha
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mneptok/1337.png
<jdong> random odd question of the day:
<Madpilot> rob, xchat, or xchat-gnome? -gnome is the abortion terrible version, xchat is still pretty sane
<mneptok> ^^ Madpilot ^^
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: name of the script?
<jdong> how do klines show up to the client? Does it just look like you disconnected from the network?
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: lemme check
<rob> Madpilot, xchat, -gnome is like the gnome-ifed version of anything, dumbed down until it is completely useless
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: http://irssi.org/scripts/scripts/usercount.pl
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: ty
<Madpilot> rob, only true of a few Gnome apps, IMO. screensaver and xchat-gnome being the worst offenders... 
<rob> Madpilot, I find myself having to dig into gconf2 a lot
<rob> gedit becomes much more useful for example if you turn some things on in gconf
<mneptok> here's the URL to give to the impatient:
<mneptok> http://mirrors.ccs.neu.edu/releases.ubuntu.com/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/
<rob> huh?
<mneptok> exactly :)
<rob> yep, I see
<rob> heh
<jdong> can't we just give them download.opensuse.org?
<mneptok> jdong: most people don't want Windows
<mneptok> *rimshot*
<jdong> nice :)
<mneptok> 22:06 <@mneptok> i come off as a gruff, inconsiderate asshole. but really i'm just an asshole. :)
<rob> err mneptok, the gutsy folder only contains release candidates
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: err, how do I run it now?
<mneptok> can't remember
<tonyyarusso> hrm
<tonyyarusso> (the directions in the file don't work)
<mneptok>  /load usercount.pl ?
<mneptok> sec
<HugLeo> Hello,
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: add this line to your config for the statusbar
<mneptok> usercount = { };
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: does it matter where?
<mneptok> only for the layout
<mneptok> e.g. for the config you see in my client:
<mneptok> <snip>
<mneptok>         user = { };
<mneptok>         window = { };
<mneptok>         usercount = { };
<mneptok>         window_empty = { };
<mneptok> <snip>
<HugLeo> please, anybody join in the #ubuntu-release-party channel and moderate
<mneptok> ok, heading home
<mneptok> back in 30 or so
<rob> we are almost at 1337 again in #ubuntu
<rob> :)
<HugLeo> :)
<Vorian> can someone kick <Renan_Gutsy> from -party
<Vorian> :)
<nalioth> i'm gonna add all ubuntu members to the access list of #u-r-p
<tonyyarusso> seems sane
<nalioth> Vorian: now you can do your own moderating
<rob> actually #ubuntu is starting to go nuts, lots of people joining
<Vorian> ty nalioth 
<rob> nalioth, are you wanting to go to bed? I will be on irc until and a bit after release (apart from 15 when I pick up my kids from daycare)
<Hobbsee> it's released when the mail hits ubuntu-announce.
<nalioth> rob: i think we're already in release-mode-frenzy
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Okay, I'll watch that.  ty
<Hobbsee> mneptok: don't say crack, please.
<rob> yes, I realise I will be on irc for quite a while :)
<jdong> wow #ubuntu is frenzy
<Hobbsee> mneptok: uh, where was that?  (@sabdfl)
 * Hobbsee doubts he's telling the truth
<Hobbsee> bah.
 * Hobbsee thwacks mneptok 
<Madpilot> the long pointy stick isn't in here - what're you hitting him with?
<jdong> Hobbsee: rofl late for the joke :)
<jdong> Hobbsee: did you hear that Nvidia just GPL3'ed all their drivers?
<Hobbsee> :P
<rob> o_o
 * Hobbsee read backscroll
<jdong> haha
<cdm10> Did my edit request get forwarded?
<rob> for ubotu?
<cdm10> yup
<rob> what was it? (I haven't seen it yet)
<cdm10> eh, hold on a sec
<Madpilot> doesn't seem to have been forwarded - bot's been lagged, though
<cdm10> !gutsyrelease is <REPLY> Gutsy will be released in the next 24 hours, but we don't know exactly when. However, this channel is still a support channel, so please direct all release-related messages to #ubuntu-release-party and other stuff to #ubuntu-offtopic
<rob> do we have something like that already?
<jdong> it's in /topic
<rob> yeah, I added that for that reason
<jdong> which is instantly flooded on join anyway at the current message rate :D
<cdm10> Yeah, but we can't get people to do /topic
<cdm10> so it would be nice to be able to send them the relevant info with ubotu
<rob> lets smash them some more eh? ;)
<cdm10> rather than just saying "look at the damn topic"
<jdong>  /trigger add -regexp "when.*gutsy.*release" ..... ;-)
<cdm10> I'd just like to see anyone not asking support questions to get 1 chance, and then a kick.
 * Hobbsee ponders why irssi doesnt suck quite so much on gnome.
<cdm10> Hobbsee: what does the DE have to do with it?
<jdong> Hobbsee: why does irssi's suckiness depend on DE?
<jdong> hotkeys?
<rob> Hobbsee, irssi always sucks, the amounts might differ but it still sucks.
<Hobbsee> i dont know.  i think it's because i've changed this to be a light shade of grey on black.
<Hobbsee> rob: yeah, well.  there arent many better alternatives - they all suck in som eway.
<rob> Hobbsee, if you learn to use xchat properly, it is much better.
<cdm10> so, is #ubuntu+1 shut down, or is it just inaccessible?
<rob> for one thing, it at least has python scripting support
<Hobbsee> rob: true.  i'm very used to konversation
<rob> cdm10, forwarded to 
<rob> #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> oh, that's what i was going to install, too
<jdong> cdm10: nalioth believes gutsy is out, so it's forwarded back to #ubuntu
<rob> sorry, dam lappy keyboard
<cdm10> jdong: eh, a bit early, but no real problem.
<Hobbsee> nalioth: it's not out.
<rob> Hobbsee, turn on treeview and don't use the -gnome version
<jdong> cdm10: whatever, close enough
<cdm10> One thing about the topic is that most people probably use Gaim or Pidgin, which doesn't properly display the full topic... so the gutsy notice should be moved to the beginning.
<Hobbsee> not until the mail hits u-d-a
<Hobbsee> sorry, u-a
<cdm10> u-a?
<Hobbsee> rob: ahh, it has treeview now
<Hobbsee> ubuntu-announce mailing list
<cdm10> ah
<rob> Hobbsee, yep, its sexy
<cdm10> Is that when it hits HTTP, or does bittorrent come before the announcement? (it did last year)
<cdm10> and by last year i mean last release
 * jdong opens xchat to see what ye talkin about
<rob> Hobbsee, I also have some evil scripts, which allow me to do things like right click on a nick or hostname and kline it
<Hobbsee> rob: nice... :)
<Hobbsee> wouldnt want to miss
 * cdm10 is running gutsy, so I'm hopefully not an annoying fanboyish "when is gutsy out"-er
<rob> I also have /klinechannel, very very very evil ;)
<jdonginator> so... err... what is this tree view thing?
 * rob wonders where he can buy a jdonginator 
<Madpilot> are jdonginators legal in Arkansas?
<Vorian> jdonginator, join 50 or so channels
<jdonginator> lol
 * jdonginator tries
<rob> jdonginator, settings -> preferences -> Channel swicher
<rob> though it should be tree view by default
<rob> the ircd won't let you join 50 channels :)
<ajmitch> hm?
<rob> well, it will, if I like you :)
 * ajmitch should *probably* leave a few :)
<jdonginator> err, it looks like not much different than a tab
<jdonginator> so it's a list instead of buttons?
<rob> yup, you can hide it too
<jdonginator> mmm, fascinating
<rob> just click on the little 4 line thingy in the middle, and move it
<jdonginator> meh it's not a bad client
<jdonginator> my own objection is that I don't see a clear solution for remote access...
<jdonginator> which is my #1 usecase for IRC
<cdm10> Could an op go into #u and just start shouting at everyone to stfu?
<cdm10> I'd love that.
<cdm10> And it would make it actually usable as a support channel.
<rob> the clincher for me is treeview + being able to easily add things like right click-> kline + python scripting support
<rob> cdm10, ?
<jdonginator> rob, aww kline doesn't show up in my right-click
<ajmitch> cdm10: #ubuntu is relatively quiet
<jdonginator> are klines matched by hostname or nickname?
<cdm10> ajmitch: maybe it's relatively quiet, but the signal/noise ratio is way down.
<jdonginator> or is it similar to a ban mask?
<rob> jdonginator, yep, and it sees though cloaks too :)
<ajmitch> #ubuntu-release-party is where the insanity is at
<jdonginator> cool
<cdm10> People are asking for help, but they're being drowned out by the gutsy crowd.
<rob> jdonginator, always hostname *@host
<cdm10> ajmitch: but that's okay... it's not okay when the support channel is useless.
<jdonginator> rob, ah, so it's anchored to the IP that you're on
<rob> jdonginator, yep, that's how klines work, we could set nick/username ones, but they are less useful, better to just jupe a nickname we don't want used
 * ajmitch scrolls up in #ubuntu & sees pretty much solely ubuntu discussion for a change
<jdonginator> cool
<rob> #ubuntu is sane because of #ubuntu-release-party I think
<cdm10> rob: but, it could be more sane...
<rob> cdm10, this is sane for release day
<cdm10> I just want to see it being used as an actual support channel.
<cdm10> rob: but, I'm just saying, there are ways it could be saner.
<cdm10> Why is the website still linking to the beta?
<rob> cdm10, its fine
<jdong> haha, that's still in there....
<jdong> oops
<cdm10> They could at least link to the rc...
 * rob takes advantage of the slight calm down to grab some lunch
 * jdong assimilates his botnet
<nalioth> warms my cockles to see all the permbanned trolls in #u-r-c
 * jdong searched up cockles on urbandictionary
<cdm10> Would it be okay if I'm an asshole to people who just come in asking stupid questions about gutsy in #ubuntu? Just for today?
 * tonyyarusso wonders if Digg has any fake stories yet
<cdm10> can you kick hakawhatever?
<cdm10> sorry for asking
<cdm10> my god the "omg 7.10 LINKKKKK" messages kill me.
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, cdm10 said: !topic is useful
<cdm10> shit
<cdm10> i didn't mean to do that
<cdm10> sorry
<cdm10> Did someone pull a DCC exploit? I didn't notice.
<ubotu> cdm10 called the ops in #ubuntu-release-party
<imtiaz> any chance that i can be tested?
<rob> are you sure, I didn't catch it
<tonyyarusso> cdm10, rob: yes, they did - I handled it.
<tonyyarusso> about 8 down
<rob> hmm, which format? I must have forgotten a regex in my script or they would have been autoklined
<tonyyarusso> rob: straight-up text send in the channel
<rob> dcc send somegobilygook?
<rob> with no "
<rob> ?
<tonyyarusso> yep
 * rob adds a regex for no "" too
<rob> oh, and don't worry, I have this channel in the whitelist
<cdm10> so, how many #u ops are also network ops?
<rob> umm, two or three?
<tonyyarusso> timestamp was :08 after the hour
<tonyyarusso> more
<tonyyarusso> Four or five now I think
<rob> two of us are more long term (I guess you could say senior) staff, but there are a couple more as well
<tonyyarusso> you, nal*, jen_da, ompaul, ...
<rob> oh, ompaul quit
 * Hobbsee muhahahahaha
<Hobbsee> can we start playing practical jokes on u-r-p yet?
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: I've considered it.  I told matt he should make the counter say 2 days
<Jordan_U> I feel sorry for you guys near releases
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: which matt?
<cdm10> tonyyarusso: would you happen to know why it links to the beta?
<cdm10> (by it i mean the site)
<rob> ow pie hot
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: #ubuntu-matt (newz)
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: ahhh
 * Hobbsee puts it in, watches for flying fur
<rob> -ChanServ- The channel [#ubuntu-matt] is not registered
<tonyyarusso> cdm10: b/c they've been working on lots of things.  They are aware of that and trying to fix it though, just a low priority I imagine.
<Hobbsee> !release
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: hahaha
<tonyyarusso> you're mean :)
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-devel, Hobbsee said: !hungover is <reply> The Release Managers are currently hungover, and wont be releasing gutsy today
<Hobbsee> why doesnt it like me?
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: I will laugh like none other if there's a blurb on the BBC quoting a release manager saying that.
<rob> Ubuntu releases a new version every 5 years. Each version is supported for 6 months to 18 months. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<ajmitch> I hope so
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: haha.  i'm not the rm.
<Madpilot> Hobbsee, !hungover is evil and awesome.
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: well, release team, or whatever it's called
<Madpilot> you are a very cruel individual. I entirely approve.
<cdm10> Hobbsee: take out the evil laughter at the end, and people might actually believe you.
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> i know
<rob> err, cdm10, we appreciate your help, but we largely have things under control. Quux by the way is one of the freenode staff probably investigating a complaint..
<cdm10> rob: yeah, he pm'd me
<rob> cool.
 * cdm10 feels stupid :)
<rob> lets give out the link to an .iso which contains nothing but the text "itisreadywhenitisready" over and over again for 650mb labeled ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso. That will be fun, won't it?
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-release-party, djretief said: !jesus is the king of the jews
<tonyyarusso> rob: Brilliant!  Do you know how to do that?
<tonyyarusso> rob: Or possibly funnier, a Warty ISO.
<rob> or even better, a gentoo minimal cd .iso. It will boot into a cli and people won't know what to think..
<rob> or even better.. lastmeasure :P
<tonyyarusso> haha
<cdm10> dban?
<rob> its actually what lastmeasure was designed for, to be handed out labeled as Linux cds
<rob> evil jerks.
<Madpilot> wtf is lastmeasure?
<rob> Madpilot, google it, but do not click on a link too it
<rob> err to it. It is very not work safe.
<cdm10> oh, i've been sent there before
<cdm10> ouch
<jrib> +1 topic contradicts !gutsy, no?
<rob> probably, but !gutsy is probably the incorrect one
<tonyyarusso> jrib: +1 is +i anyway, so don't worry about it too much
<rob> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<rob> yep, needs to be changed
<Madpilot> not at work, but all I needed to see was 'GNAA' associated... not going there
<rob> I forgot my login to the bot.
<rob> Madpilot, heh yup. One part of it is an evil web site, the other part of it is a bootable .iso.
<Madpilot> that runs the evil shock site?
<jrib> ubotu: no, gutsy is <reply> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due some time October 18th, 2007) | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, jrib said: ubotu: no, gutsy is <reply> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due some time October 18th, 2007) | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<jrib> ugh
<rob> kinda, you boot from it and it displays yucky images and you can't kill it unless you shut off your pc, I'm not sure if it tries to do anything else to your system
<jrib> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due some time October 18th, 2007) | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<rob> that sounds good
<cdm10> hmm, lastresort or whatever sounds like somethnig MS people would sneak into linux installfest.
<cdm10> someone just dcc sended
<ubotu> cdm10 called the ops in #ubuntu-release-party
<cdm10> I'm !ops-happy, sorry
<cdm10> ubotu: sorry
<ubotu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<cdm10> wow
<cdm10> that's awesome
<Madpilot> never knew the bot did that.
<Jordan_U> Easter Egg :)
<Madpilot> not only is ubotu the sanest thing in any Ubuntu channel, it's got the best manners on IRC.
<rob> are we wearing ops in #ubuntu-release-party?
<tonyyarusso> rob: if you want.  I think some people are doing so because they're just helping for the day and don't have nifty op scripts.
<rob> heh :) righto thanks tonyyarusso 
<tonyyarusso> note that doing so may draw unwanted attention ;)
<rob> yup
<nalioth> y'all keep in mind that all cloaked ubuntu members have ops in #u-r-p
<cdm10> nalioth: even if they're not normally IRC ops?
 * rob wonders if we need to do an idler cleanout
<nalioth> cdm10: it's not an unknown condition, there are a few channels that all ubuntu members are ops in
<cdm10> nalioth: that would be nice, if I were an Ubuntu member.
<cdm10> I helped someone install Ubuntu a while back... it turns out he goes to my high school. He's a serious activist, and just got Ubuntu membership.
<cdm10> And i'm still his tech support guy :)
<cdm10> DPic, if anyone here knows him.
<Madpilot> you don't need to be super technical to get Membership
<Madpilot> it's not a developers-only club
<cdm10> Madpilot: Yeah, I know. It's more activism I guess.
<cdm10> Madpilot: I used to be pretty active on IRC, helping people. I've changed nicks, though, so cdm10 doesn't have the linecount my old nick had.
<cdm10> Madpilot: I'm going on IRC more and more often, now.
<cdm10> Madpilot: What do you need to become a member?
<Madpilot> involvement, basically
<Madpilot> I got mine for docteam and irc, pretty much
<cdm10> Madpilot: so... I do IRC, and I'm a member of a LoCo... I go to installfests and stuff.
<tonyyarusso> I got mine primarily for IRC, with smatterings of other stuff
<rob> nice.
<cdm10> So, what do you have to do on IRC to do enough to become a member?
<rob> I got mine for documentation, and irc on the side :)
<Madpilot> cdm10, a couple months of IRC activity and other stuff, and you can put your name in for membership
<tonyyarusso> cdm10: lots of #ubuntu help, pretty much.  I had also been added to the ops team like two weeks prior to the CC meeting.
<ajmitch> a sustained & significant contribution to the ubuntu community
<cdm10> tonyyarusso: so, you can be an op without being an ubuntu member?
<rob> text book.
<Madpilot> yah, ajmitch ^^^ has the actual definition
 * ajmitch just got in early :)
<cdm10> Yeah, but I want to know the real-world definition, which is why I'm asking :)
<tonyyarusso> cdm10: Technically, yes, although it's preferred not to maintain that situation.  In my case it was a matter of when the next CC meeting was, and being pretty confident I'd be approved.
<rob> if you were going to rely on irc alone, it would have to be more then just a couple of months surely..
<ajmitch> it varies depending on what things you're involved in
<cdm10> tonyyarusso: Ah.
<cdm10> rob: Yes, definitely... the problem is that I changed nicks to get away from some people who were harassing me on IRC. My old nick has all the activity.
 * ajmitch has been involved in the development side of things for a little while - membership comes with being a MOTU or core developer
<Madpilot> cdm10, what was the old nick? 
<rob> cdm10, that's okay, just keep everyone informed and use that when you go for membership
<cdm10> Madpilot: cables
<cdm10> Madpilot: It's 20th on Macd's rankings of irc linecounts or something
<Madpilot> ah, OK. you've been around #u a lot, ya
 * rob is hoping to be a motu-wannabe for the next release, if he gets time
<cdm10> I'd like to learn how to package software.
<cdm10> I just really don't have the programming skills to make everything work.
<Madpilot> I spent about five months or so with docteam (wrote about half of what shipped as Dapper Desktop Guide) and increasing amounts of IRC help, also a bit of loco work (Ubuntu Canada) to get membership
<cdm10> Madpilot: so, how do I look when it comes to IRC participation?
<cdm10> Madpilot: where in Canada?
<Madpilot> these days a few evenings of IRC a week and some loco stuff
<Madpilot> Victoria - west coast
<cdm10> Madpilot: Ah, I'm from Montreal, sorta.
<cdm10> Madpilot: I moved away when I was 4, but I go to canada many times a year to visit family.
<Madpilot> cool.
<Madpilot> join #ubuntu-ca if you want a virtual visit :)
<cdm10> Madpilot: and I like a good Tim Horton's iced cap as much as anyone
<cdm10> Madpilot: and I'd kill for some smoked meat and/or montreal bagels.
<cdm10> Madpilot: has my new nick been very active in #u?
<Madpilot> not sure - don't keep logs or scan them much.
<cdm10> Ah.
<cdm10> Madpilot: how'd you get the info for cables
<cdm10> there should be a ? at the end of that.
<Madpilot> random neurons fired
<cdm10> Madpilot: so, just memory?
<Madpilot> yes
<rob> hey whatchaknow, my script got that ECC ENDer from #ubuntu-release-party before and I didn't even realise it. And he was from an oddly familiar .nz hostname too..
<Madpilot> what is it with kiki trolls? seem to be rather more .nz bans than you'd expect from such a small country...
<rob> well, as an Aussie, I won't comment. Maybe they are running out of sheep.
<rob> oops, slipped ;)
<Madpilot>  s/kiki/kiwi
<cdm10> I don't even know why I'm still up, waiting... it's not like I haven't been running Gutsy for a month or so.
<cdm10> I guess I just want to see how crazy #u-r-p gets when the topic is changed to "it's released"
<Madpilot>  #ubuntu will go insane too
<cdm10> Madpilot: but less so
<cdm10> or not
<cdm10> actually, not.
<cdm10> How sad that I'll be in school when it happens. Ah well, I'll just keep the client logging.
<Myrtti> there's a small discrepancy with !ops
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: oh?
<Myrtti> it's the same on #ubuntu-offtopic, #ubuntu and #ubuntu-release-party
<Myrtti> yet I'm an op only on #ubuntu
<Myrtti> (blech, there's no milk for my coffee at the office fridge)
<rob> oh, the ubuntu/member cloak has ops on #ubuntu-release-party 
<tonyyarusso> hmmm
<tonyyarusso> not sure what to do for offtopic, other than say "poke someone and get added there to make our factoid lives simpler"
<rob> Myrtti, fixed #ubuntu-release-party for you
<Madpilot> Myrtti, anyone with #ubuntu ops has -offtopic automatically, far as i konw
<Madpilot> know
<Madpilot> used to be set up like that, anyway
<Myrtti> rob: but I don't have that cloak (working for The Finnish Centre for Open Source Solutions which has Novell and Red Hat as sponsoring members I decided not to rub anyone's back in the wrong way and took wikipedia cloak instead)
 * rob is thinking it is because of his cloak Madpilot 
<Myrtti> rob: thanks
<Myrtti> Madpilot: not according to access list?
<rob> there is no cloak wildcard for ubuntu/member on -offtopic
<Madpilot> no wildcard, but at one point anyone with #u ops got -offtopic whether they wanted it or not
<rob> they probably should yeah
<rob> loo break :)
<Myrtti> I don't mind helping with the channels though
<Myrtti> just as long as I don't get hilights in vain ;-)
<rob> heh
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  lol
<tonyyarusso> hey SC
<tonyyarusso> welcome to madness
<rob> I think I won the pissing contest
<rob> w00t for me.
 * effie_jayx misses elkbuntu
<effie_jayx> she loves fighting with the eager trolls
<rob> troll, where? :)
<Madpilot> hopefully she'll get out of dialup hell soon enough
<rob> Hobbsee_, you have something on your chin..
<rob> oh, its just an underscore.
<tonyyarusso> btw everyone, I am now running a script that will mark the maximum number of users in #ubuntu, just out of curiosity, so you can ask me later what it was.
<Hobbsee_> rob, yeah, 2 nicks
<rob> tonyyarusso, nice :)
<Hobbsee_> why does this insist on sorting my nicks alphabetically?
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: usercount.pl ?
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: chanpeak
<jcastro> hi, who do I talk to about an ubuntu cloak thinger thing?
<LongPointyStick> jcastro, ubuntu council.
<LongPointyStick> are you an ubuntu member still?
<jcastro> yep
<rob> talk to nalioth, I think the irc council is the group contact now..
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: (https://edge.launchpad.net/~jorge seems to be the relevant link)
<jcastro> yeah, that's my launchpad page
<cdm10> !pronunciation is <REPLY> Ubuntu is pronounced like "oo-boon-too"
<Jordan_U> cdm10, Not quite, maybe I'm just too picky but it's not "oo" like loon
<cdm10> Jordan_U: Isn't it? ~/Examples/whatever.ogg
<Jordan_U> cdm10, I know, and I don't think that the way Mandela or anyone else says it is quite that "oo", again, I'm just too picky :)
<cdm10> Jordan_U: heh, well it's better than "yu-buhn-tu"
<Jordan_U> True :)
<Jordan_U> It's more like a german "u"
<cdm10> Maybe it should just link to a vorbis recording
<Jordan_U> According to wikipedia "Ubuntu (official IPA pronunciation /ùbúntú/ (oo-BOON-too[5]))"
<cdm10> I have no idea how to read those pronounciation codes
<Jordan_U> Well it basically says that I am wrong, since the two "u"s are pronounced the same way, I just don't hear it that way
<tonyyarusso> #ubuntu hit 1400 :)
<cdm10> Jordan_U: neither do I, you're right
<cdm10> tonyyarusso: is that an all-time high?
<tonyyarusso> cdm10: no
<tonyyarusso> not sure what that number is exactly
<cdm10> ok
<tonyyarusso> will likely be broken today
<Myrtti> facebook <3
<Myrtti> my friend wheel is getting more and more scary
<Seeker`> morning
<Greenery> port test pls
<Hobbsee> damned ardichoile.
<Hobbsee> LjL-Temp: he's reverted again
 * rob just thought of something evil: ask when Ubuntu is going to be released in #debian
 * rob ducks
<rob> omg someone just did..
<tonyyarusso> haha
<tonyyarusso> did they get slapped?
<rob> yeah for about 5 minutes
<Amaranth> man 1400 people....
<Amaranth> this is supposed to be the quiet time
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<tonyyarusso> "diabolix> 8.04 will be the release that is run on a shuttleworth funded moon rover, and it will be called lunar lemar" [sic]
<Amaranth> err
<Amaranth> that'd be 10.04
<Amaranth> !gutsy-#ubuntu-release-party is <reply> Every time you ask the release is delayed.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Amaranth
<Myrtti> hehehe
<Madpilot> very nice
<mneptok> for the love of Mercifuck get the bots out of #u-r-p
<mneptok> Python is built for this. it's too ... sweaty.
<mneptok> *isn't
<mneptok> gah.
<mneptok> my eyes...
<Madpilot> Dog, urp is going quite entirely berzerk
<tonyyarusso> urp?
<Madpilot> ubuntu-releaseparty
<Madpilot> urp
<tonyyarusso> ah, nice
<tonyyarusso> Somebody intelligent write a factoid for !tickless
<Madpilot> also the noise you make when you realize just how /.-like that channel is currently
<Seveas> I'm k/b'ing bot abusers now 
<tonyyarusso> 'k
<Seveas> zero-tolerance
<tonyyarusso> What's the load on the bot looking like btw?
<Seveas> zero on the host, but don't know what lag is doing to him
<Mez> 0 days to go
<Mez> roll on midday
<Madpilot> morning Seveas 
<Seveas> he could use an excess flood bypass
<Madpilot> never seen as many people op'd in an Ubuntu channel as #urp right now....
<Mez> #urp ?
<Mez> :(
 * Mez wants in
<Madpilot>  #ubuntu-releaseparty
<Madpilot> urp
<Mez> invite onlyt
<Mez> * Cannot join #ubuntu-releaseparty (Channel is invite only).
<Mez> -ChanServ- An access level of [5] is required for [INVITE] on #ubuntu-releaseparty
<Madpilot> sorry, #ubuntu-release-party
<Madpilot> dropped a hyphen there
<Mez> why is -releaseparty invite only ?
<Madpilot> was probably locked to prevent capture by trolls, at a guess?
<Seveas> +if -release-party
<Mez> ah, I'm +Q
<Seveas> only +Q people get caught by it :p
<Mez> ;)
<Mez> you do know when it's going to be released though right ?
<Mez> all releases thus far have been at 12:00 UTC?BST
<Madpilot> "when it doesn't break sabdfl's laptop audio", from reports :)
<Mez> lol
<ubotu> In ubotu, Jordan_U said: !rofl is If you are really rofl then how did you type rofl?
 * Mez has his shipit CDs ordered to goto work
<jussi01> wow... #urp is crazy...
<Madpilot> utterly bat-gauno frothing mad, yes
<Madpilot> that is such a beautifully evil !gutsy factiod in urp
<tonyyarusso> what's +Q?
 * tonyyarusso races the channel to the FN web site
<mneptok> no forwarding
<mneptok> user mode
<tonyyarusso> why would you do that?
<mneptok> because i want to decide what channels my client joins
<Jordan_U> Madpilot, What is it?
<Madpilot> Jordan_U, "every time you ask, the release is delayed another hour"
<Jordan_U> lol, that's what I have been telling people in #ubuntu :)
<Jordan_U> Actually "it will be released one hour after the last person who asks" but the ubotu factoid is better :)
<philip__> someone please test me against the DCC disconnect hack
<Amaranth> !no gutsy-#ubuntu-release-party is <reply> Every time you ask the release is delayed five minutes.
<ubotu> I'll remember that Amaranth
<Amaranth> That was weird
<Amaranth> <jeevan_ullas> Amaranth: you are a big asshole man.
<Amaranth> Then he left
<Amaranth> I have never seen that guy before and haven't said anything in #ubuntu in like 10 hours
<Seveas> been banned from a few channels already
<Seveas> btw, skarecrow is also one for the permaban list
<Seveas> <SkareCrow> i aint fucking trolling you dumb fuck
<Seveas> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Seveas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41034/
<thoreauputic> Seveas: that SkareCrow quote is something of a classic - maybe we should frame it or something
<thoreauputic> Ah, bash.org?
<Seveas> bash.org?
<Seveas> no, this is straight from my pm :)
<thoreauputic> ah, so i see :)
<thoreauputic> Seveas: he has many clients apparently - I wonder if he uses the same vocabulary to all 35,000 of them ')
<tonyyarusso> over 1450 now
<elkbuntu> hellooooo adsl :D :D :D
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: *hug*
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu's here!
<elkbuntu> someone gimme a speed checker applet!
<tonyyarusso> Now we can watch her play with the silly folk in urp!
<thoreauputic> elkbuntu: greetings!
<mneptok> %btlogin
<Seeker`> lo elkbuntu 
<mneptok> !secret download
<ubotu> super secret downloads! - http://mirrors.ccs.neu.edu/releases.ubuntu.com/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/
<Seveas> hah
<Madpilot> elkbuntu, welcome back.still stuck in dialup hell?
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, as of this afternoon, no
<Seveas> brb
<elkbuntu> adsl2+ babeh
<Seeker`> elkbuntu: how fast?
<Madpilot> nice. welcome back to the 21st century.
<elkbuntu> http://www.speedtest.net/result/193798932.png
<thoreauputic> elkbuntu: woohoo - welcome to the 31st century!
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: great minds...
 * tonyyarusso reels thoreauputic back a few years
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: and slow typist :)
<Seeker`> elkbuntu: Nice :D
<thoreauputic> tonyyarusso: ah a nice typo...
<thoreauputic> tonyyarusso: 31st century and adsl2+ seem an unlikely pairing :)
<tonyyarusso> ya
<thoreauputic> tonyyarusso: it feels like that when you go from dialup to adsl2+ though ;p
<tonyyarusso> thoreauputic: true - we went dialup-->cable this spring
<Madpilot> my folks live far enough outside of town they can't get cable or adsl. they lasted two weeks with dialup before springing for satellite 'net
<thoreauputic> tonyyarusso: I went dialup -> adsl2+ last year: I kept downloading stuff just to watch the speed go over 1MB/sec - couldn't believe it :)
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: how fast is satellite ?
<Seveas> thoreauputic, speed can be decent, but the latency sucks
<Madpilot> slightly faster than standard domestic wireless
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: ah OK - that's pretty usable
<Madpilot> latency too high for voip, though
<thoreauputic> right
<Madpilot> I think it tops out around 70Mbps
<Madpilot> vice, what, 54 for basic wireless?
<tonyyarusso> 54 is g
<mneptok> and with a satellite, you can get the Internet from other planets.
<tonyyarusso> riiiiiiiiiiiiigh
<tonyyarusso> t
<thoreauputic> mneptok: Is that where all that spam is coming from? 
<Seveas> how's internet on planet mneptok?
<mneptok> although the .uranus domain is mostly porn
<tonyyarusso> because that's how geosynchronous stuff works
<Madpilot> Venusian spam - even worse than Nigerian
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: I thought that's where goatse was?
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: that's a black hole
<Madpilot> "GREETINGS. My name is QSsfbsrAFD..."
<tonyyarusso> ah
<mneptok> well, mulatto.
<mneptok> or something.
<Seveas> Madpilot, that troll was here last week :p
<Madpilot> heh
<thoreauputic> Slartibartfast uses XaoS for his plant designs, I heard...
<thoreauputic> aargh planet designs
 * thoreauputic watches that on fall flat on its face
 * Madpilot hands thoreauputic a towel.
<elkbuntu> thoreauputic,so true --> I went dialup -> adsl2+ last year: I kept downloading stuff just to watch the speed go over 1MB/sec - couldn't believe it :)
<Seveas> thoreauputic, I like magrathea
<Myrtti> could someone kill and dry me a new mattress?
<thoreauputic> elkbuntu: You become jaded after a while, and get upset when you only get 800KB/sec
<Seveas> Myrtti, voon
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: where would one go to kill you a new mattress?
 * Seeker` now gets 1.5MB/s at home
<elkbuntu> thoreauputic, anything above 160kb/s is godly to me
 * Xinax slaps Seveas
<Seveas> hm?
<Xinax> hi
<Seveas> what can we do for you?
<thoreauputic> elkbuntu: indeed - I used to be pleased when I installed gnome overnight on dialup :) Wow, 80 MB in less than a sleep!
<Xinax> no shit
 * Seeker` loves the time period "A sleep"
<Seveas> (see #ubuntu)
<Madpilot> whiskey tango foxtrot?
<Xinax> wtf?
<elkbuntu> Xinax, this isnt a chat channel
<Xinax> he banned me from #ubuntu with no reason too
<thoreauputic> Seeker`: officially defined by the ISO ;p
<Seeker`> thoreauputic: :P
<Seveas> Xinax, we have a zero-trollerance policy today
<Madpilot> Xinax, three lines of flood is enough reason
<Myrtti> Xinax: no reason?
<Myrtti> hah
<mneptok> wait ...
<mneptok> is it released?
<mneptok> hom about now?
<Seveas> I'll release a can of worms on you
<mneptok> does that mean Gutsy is out?
<mneptok> wait ...
<Seeker`> did they rename gutsy gibbon to wriggly worm?
<Madpilot> no, but the next release is "Horny Heifer"
<Myrtti> haha
<mneptok> good luck with q, mark. GOOD LUCK WITH Q!
<mneptok> quixotic quetzlcoatl?
<Myrtti> quivering ... quiet
<thoreauputic> mneptok: querulous quoll
<Madpilot> Quaking Quail
<thoreauputic> mneptok: now try X ;p
<Seveas> Xusty Xibbon
<thoreauputic> Seveas: hah
<Myrtti> Xenophopic ... ;-)
<thoreauputic> xenophobic xanthus
<Madpilot> Xenophibic Xenomorph
<thoreauputic> or xue-bao ( snow leopard IIRC)
<thoreauputic> yes, google confirms :)
<Seeker`> thoreauputic: You mean netcraft confirms?
<thoreauputic> Seeker`: nah, that's only for BSD ;p
<Seeker`> I know someone that worked for netcraft on their placement year
<Seeker`> I only live a 15 min walk from their office
<Seeker`> which is, apparently, a converted townhouse
<Seveas> yeez
<Seveas> people found isos
<Seveas> #urp is going maddder
<Madpilot> at least it isn't #u going insane
<stdin> give it a min
<stdin> see
 * tonyyarusso wishes a ban in urp automatically became one in #ubuntu too
<Madpilot> tempting, no?
<tonyyarusso> yeah
<rob> whoa 1500
<Mez> was it released yet ? ? :P
<tonyyarusso> yep to rob, no to Mez 
<Mez> lol
<Mez> thought not
<rob> ooh, web site now says "coming soon"
<Mez> 1:40 to release I reckon
<Mez> or 40 if they use UTC
<Madpilot> ybotk, need a hand?
<ybotk> Just made a silly little joke is all. Seeking forgiveness.
<ybotk> It won't happen again.
<superkirbyartist> I request an un-ban on #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic because of false claims.
<superkirbyartist> !!ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<ubotu> superkirbyartist called the ops in #ubuntu-ops
<rob> please don't abuse that
<thoreauputic> superkirbyartist: that was a really bad move...
<rob> I was just about to do the same thing :)
<Seveas> there went his last chance
<Grymnyr> I request an unban of tucuna. He only asked about the new ubuntu release and typed an url, and then he was banned
<Amaranth> He spammed #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic then did that here?
<Amaranth> Grymnyr: No, you post links you lose out on the fun
<Amaranth> Grymnyr: The channel will be gone soon anyway
<thoreauputic> Grymnyr: zero tolerance during release feeding frenzies, sorry
<ybotk> Seveas, Can I be unbanned, or do I have to sit out awhile?
<Madpilot> I kb'd superkirbyidiot from -offtopic, wasn't aware he'd been bounced from #u too
<Seveas> ybotk, zero-trollerance mode, you're out of luck
<ybotk> Okay, thank you for your time. Again, I apologize.
<tonyyarusso> Grymnyr: Granted in PM, thanks.
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth: It seems tucuna meant to say something more like "do the things post at <URL> mean it's out?  I'm confused", but it came out "it seems to be out - <URL>"
<tonyyarusso> Clarified the problem and such now.
<Grymnyr> Amaranth, what do you mean, the channel will be gone?
<Grymnyr> ok
<Amaranth> Grymnyr: #ubuntu-release-party won't be there even 24 hours from now
<rob> superkirbyidoit is currently harassing me pm..
<tonyyarusso> urp is approaching the numbers of what #ubuntu had when I first entered it
<rob> are we kicking url givers?
<Madpilot> rob, he tried with me, evidently has moved on to staff
<Amaranth> rob: yes
<rob> <superkirbyartist> Will I be unbanned soon?
<rob> <rob> nope
<Seveas> try a k-line ;)
<rob> well I'm just waiting for him to try something else, then sure
<rob> he has already harassed several chans I see, and several of you
<Seveas> yup
<rob> ubuntu/members are opped in #ubuntu-release-party right? I thought nalioth set a wildcard access list item?
<Madpilot> when someone joins -offtopic and their very first line is "If anyone wants free <redacted> stuff say 12321." that reeks of spam
<tonyyarusso> rob: yes
<Seveas> it does
<rob> Madpilot, yup
 * rob just saw a ubuntu member join and not get opped.. I guess he didn't turn autoop on too
<ybotk> So will ubuntu 7.10 suck as bad as 7.04?
<Myrtti> oh wow, I DO have ops at #urp
<rob> hehehe
<Seveas> rob, eh?
<rob> it was like snipers :)
<Seveas> you kicked the wrong one
<Seveas> and ybotk is looking for a k-line
<Seveas> <ybotk> Seveas, how about in here to hitler?
<rob> heh oops :)
<Seveas> (#ubuntu)
<Madpilot> Seveas, and then he invokes Godwin. Classic.
<rob> sorry myrtti when you come back!
<Seveas> <ybotk> Seveas? You pinko commie fag.
<Seveas> #ubuntu-offtopic
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: I win
<Seveas> k-line would be appreciated
<Seveas> he's now in artwork
<rob> Seveas, done
<Seveas> thanks
<Seveas> <ybotk> Seveas, Lest not forget?
<Seveas> <ybotk> Douchebag.
<Seveas> <ybotk> :)
<Seveas> <-- ybotk has quit (K-lined)
<Seveas> so much for his 'apologies'
<rob> yeah
<rob> you guys probably should know that the .isos are pretty much mirroring everywhere, a few of my local mirrors have them already, maybe we should stop kicking people who give the url out?
<tonyyarusso> rob: nah - we'll stay with policy until the release guys tell us 
<tonyyarusso> Until the announcement is made, they can still make changes if necessary.
<rob> tonyyarusso, it just seems like a bit of an over-reaction is all.
<tonyyarusso> rob: perhaps.  How would we draw a line for when to change though?
<rob> tonyyarusso, it must be soon I'm guessing, considering everyone I know who is interested in them are already downloading them we should let up soon
<tonyyarusso> rob: very - I'm keeping in touch with the button-pushers
<rob> most people are wondering why they are getting kicked as far as I can tell
<tonyyarusso> true
<Myrtti> could !links be enabled on #ubuntu too
<rob> here is one now I think :)
<diabolix> why did i get banned from release party?
<tonyyarusso> rob: I'm told that since rsync does incremental changes, they started publishing ISOs to mirrors yesterday, and are going around doing small changes now.
<tonyyarusso> rob: So, anything that's linked might not even work.
<tonyyarusso> Which would make #ubuntu support fun tomorrow.
<rob> so the current .isos are not up to date, even though they are marked as such?
<tonyyarusso> Correct.
<rob> ouch..
<mc44> well, depending on the mirror
<rob> okay, fair enough, keep discouraging it I guess
<diabolix> can the op who banned me accept my humble apology and let me back in to the release party?
<tonyyarusso> diabolix: do you understand the problem?
<diabolix> yes.
<tonyyarusso> Okay, explain it back to us.
<SkareCrow> I wanna know why I keep getting kicked/banned from #ubuntu and #ubuntu-release-party
<diabolix> if i post a link now, people will download an prerelease version of gusty, and assume its the real thing. not only that, they will be needlessly hammering mirrors before the real release.
<tonyyarusso> righto
<Seveas> SkareCrow, i think '<SkareCrow> i aint fucking trolling you dumb fuck' summarizes it nicely
<SkareCrow> I made 1 joke and was kicked for it, then Seveas decides to take my words wrong and ban me from #ubuntu-release-party and #ubuntu
<SkareCrow> Cause you were pissing me off
<tonyyarusso> diabolix: okay, try to behave now
<SkareCrow> I said 1 thing and you insisted I kept on doing it
<diabolix> tonyyarusso, thanks.
<SkareCrow> When I explained it to you
<Myrtti> I'm looking over #ubuntu
<Myrtti> every time I remove for posting that link, I do !links > nick
<Seveas> the ops read the full log SkareCrow, I suggest you don't lie
<SkareCrow> What did I lie about?
<SkareCrow> Go ahead and show the logs. I have the logs too. I have not lied.
<SkareCrow> Pizza hut showed up with my pizza and I said "it is here, i am going to go get it"
<SkareCrow> and you ban me for it
<SkareCrow> then you ban me on #ubuntu for having a legit convo
<SkareCrow> You want to call Pizza Hut and ask them what time they showed up at my house and compare it to what time I said the message?
<ChaosParser> < Got banned from Ubuntu-Release-Party without explaination? 
<GionnyBoss> I am an #ubuntu-it operator. Everybody on the italian support channel is downloading Gutsy now, some from the torrent, some others from the website. Is it safe to download now, or should I say them to wait?
<rob> tonyyarusso, I'm thinking you should mention what you said to me before about the .isos in #ubuntu-release-party so people know what is going on
<tonyyarusso> rob: Sure.
<rob> tonyyarusso, thanks :)
<tonyyarusso> rob: meanwhile, explain it to GionnyBoss for me
<rob> oaky
<rob> err okay
<rob> GionnyBoss, since rsync does incremental changes, they started publishing ISOs to mirrors yesterday, and are going around doing small changes now. Therefore, don't give out the url to the .iso files because they are not up to date.
<rob> you were banned because we are enforcing this
<ChaosParser> Okay.  How do we get un-banned?  
<Madpilot> ChaosParser, ^^^ that's why we're removing ppl from -party
<rob> it creates many support headaches for us :)
<ChaosParser> IRC Chat in Opera cuts off the Topic. 
<ChaosParser> I couldn't *see* that. 
<GionnyBoss> rob: are the torrents safe to download?
<rob> GionnyBoss, no, nothing is until it is released properly
<rob> everything is still syncing
<GionnyBoss> rob: ok, so I guess I should change the topic on #ubuntu-it and say everybody to stop downloading it and wait
<rob> GionnyBoss, we are taking care of that now
<SkareCrow> This is fucked up
<GionnyBoss> rob: ok thank you
<rob> GionnyBoss, just please don't give out the urls yet, and I will unban you :)
<rob> GionnyBoss, done
<SkareCrow> Can you unban me too?
<ChaosParser> Me three? 
<rob> ChaosParser, do you understand what I said to GionnyBoss?
<GionnyBoss> rob: yes, I understand. Did you ban me?
<ChaosParser> Don't post links to the release that are accessible from ubuntu.com that everyone that already uses ubuntu knows about anyways?  Sure.  I got that. 
<rob> GionnyBoss, yep
<GionnyBoss> rob: I am an #ubuntu-it operator. Why did you ban me?
<Madpilot> ChaosParser, try -party, I think your ban is gone
<rob> ChaosParser, we are discouraging it
<tonyyarusso> rob: did that make sense in there?
<ChaosParser> Thank you. 
<rob> GionnyBoss, I didn't ban you, just helping you :)
<GionnyBoss> rob: oh ok... sorry, it's just that you said <rob> GionnyBoss, just please don't give out the urls yet, and I will unban you :)
<rob> oh, well yes I have removed the ban GionnyBoss
<Madpilot> GionnyBoss, overlapping conversations
<GionnyBoss> rob: thanks, I'm warning all the italian channel about this and I will take care of that
<Myrtti> the channels are too busy for me to keep up :-/
<rob> GionnyBoss, awesome, cheers
<rob> tonyyarusso, looking now
<no0tic> what's the problem?
<SkareCrow> This is fucked, talk about a pizza at my front door and get banned. How fucked up is this world?
<rob> tonyyarusso, I guess I just hope people got it :)
<rob> heh
 * Madpilot waits for the profanity-laced PM
<Madpilot> ah, there it is
<Madpilot> how predictable
<Myrtti> :-P
<tonyyarusso> heh
<GionnyBoss> rob: what am I supposed to tell to the people in the support channel that says that they have already finished to dowload the .iso?
<mc44> Madpilot: poor guy just wants to eat his pizza :)
<rob> GionnyBoss, that they may not have the final release one :)
<mc44> GionnyBoss: make sure they check the md5 sum
<GionnyBoss> ok
<mc44> with the official release md5sum
<tonyyarusso> getting close to ready now, apparently - we may get some sleep yet
<Madpilot> mc44, well, now he's banned he can eat his pizza in peace. No nasty IRC channels to distract him
<mneptok> GionnyBoss: tell them to use BitTorrent
<mneptok> http://montreal.canonical.com/torrents  (the main download sites are very slow)
<GionnyBoss> mneptok: yes, I already tell them all to use torrents. But the torrent is not safe yet, I guess.
<rob> what the heck is going on in #ubuntu-release-party ?
<stdin> that's all jono's fault
<stdin> [11:05]  <jono> everyone, say the town and country you are in now, it will be like a mexican wave
<Madpilot> awesome flood
<tonyyarusso> rob: blame jono
<rob> oh must have missed that
 * rob reminds himself never to give jono the floor again :)
<Madpilot> <Fujitsu> Ah, an officially sanctioned flood. Never thought I'd see the day.
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<Myrtti> put the m back and let him finish
<GionnyBoss> on the italian website there is a link to the .iso. Should I tell the webmaster to drop that link from the italian ubuntu home page?
<stdin> at least it stops people asking when it's out
<Myrtti> people might be getting connection errors
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth: ......wth?
<Myrtti> Amaranth: shame on you
<stdin> I'm getting about 1.2KB inbound, just on IRC
<rob> heh careful with the kicking, let them have some fun.. :)
<Seveas> lol
<rob> jono caused the hype after all! :)
<Fujitsu> Wow. Just... wow.
<thoreauputic> The wave was a great way to stop the constant URL postings actually... not to mention fun
<no0tic> are torrents updated?
<GionnyBoss> I'm sorry to repeat, but I think this is important: on the italian website there is a link to the .iso. Should I tell the webmaster to drop that link from the italian ubuntu home page?
<thoreauputic> no0tic: wait for the official announcement
<no0tic> thoreauputic, where
<stdin> GionnyBoss: seeing as it's not the actual release, yes
<GionnyBoss> ok
<rob> oh god.
<mc44> haha
<thoreauputic> no0tic: join #ubuntu-release-party and wait for the topic change
<GionnyBoss> I already handled the problem of people downloading the .iso on the italian support channel
<Myrtti> ok, I'm so tired
<Myrtti> can someone else take over at #ubuntu
<rob> yeah its all good
<GionnyBoss> unfortunately, the ubuntu italian website made a mess. At the italian midnight (12 hours ago) came out that link, everybody thought that Gutsy was officially out, we had a mess in the italian support channel
<GionnyBoss> I will talk to the responsable of the italian website
<rob> heh, yeah not out yet, get them to check the md5sum with the released one when it is available
<Amaranth> I think ~2000 might have been too conservative
<elkbuntu> holy moly... #ubuntu is at 1550 already
<Amaranth> At this rate #ubuntu will get to 2500 or so at least
<Myrtti> I said 2100 +-15
<rob> yeah nice
<mc44> nah, I'd say 2000
<mc44> sweepstakes! :)
<tonyyarusso> over 1550 in #ubuntu now
<tonyyarusso> bah, elkbuntu beat me to it
<elkbuntu> based on previous trends, it' will probably hit 2200
<Seveas> 1700/1800
<Myrtti> GODDAMMIT
<Seveas> 'sup Myrtti ?
<Myrtti> I've slept so badly with my still very aching sciatic ass, and I'm trying to keep the fires down on #ubuntu AND trying to proof read some EU documents and answering our office's helpdesk questions
<Myrtti> thank you
<Myrtti> tonyyarusso, Amaranth <3
<elkbuntu> oh lookie arenlor wants a kline
<Madpilot> he just got a kb from -party
<Myrtti> pardon my french
<Myrtti> s/ass/hiney/
<rob> what happen?
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: definitely starting to see bot lag now
<rob> hmm
<rob> Seveas, what is holding up the bot, is it just code to stop it flooding off?
<Amaranth> Most likely
<no0tic> write down something on releases.ubuntu.com..
<Myrtti> could someone please explain rsyncking the mirrors at #ubuntu
<Myrtti> thank you
<Myrtti> because if I try to explain it, it gets all muggled up
<Myrtti> tonyyarusso?
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: sure
<Seveas> f*ing isp
<Seveas> cuts my connection on release day :)
<Myrtti> tonyyarusso: thank you, you're a lifesaver
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: shh, you're ruining it
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, have we EVER muted the whole of #u before?
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: np
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: I think so, for similar reasons.
<Seveas> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Myrtti> k-line?
<mc44> bah tonyyarusso mistimed his +m :)
<tonyyarusso> mc44: apparently :S
<Myrtti> /me backs out from #ubuntu
 * rob jumps in head first
<penguincentral> hi, i would like to know who blocked me from ubuntu-release-party and why?
<akrill> i too have been banned, for posting a link to the gutsy release. i was told not to do this only AFTER the ban, and would like to be unbanned. i was unaware of any no-linking rule
 * rob considers switching to his 22" screen from this laptop
<Vorian> akrill, it was in all caps in the topic
<akrill> as i just told tonyyarusso, my client doesnt show topics by default
<akrill> i have to click a button to see it
<penguincentral> well, can anyone help me out here?
<Madpilot> time to switch to a better client?
<akrill> Madpilot: show me a better one for mac os x :-p
<penguincentral> I wasn't even alerted once inside the channel
<tonyyarusso> penguincentral: did you post a URL to pre-release disk images?
<penguincentral> no
<Madpilot> blargh... need sleep, starting to see two screens :)
<Madpilot> night all. have fun with the loons, trolls and fanboiz
<rob> holy crap, there is over 700 just in #urp
<akrill> haha wow i thought there was actually a channel called #urp for a second
<akrill> i even joined it.
 * akrill shakes his head
<rob> heh
 * ajmitch should go to bed & let you lot sort out the misfits
<Madpilot> am going to crash. urp will still be a madhouse when i surface again, but the gibbon might actually have been released...
<penguincentral> tonyyarusso: no warning whatsoever, i didn't post pre-release links, what am i supposed to do
<tonyyarusso> penguincentral: do you know what you did right before it, or a timestamp?
<penguincentral> tonyyarusso: well, I did use capital letters in my last couple of statements
<wii> sorry
<wii> how do i update to gusty by konsole?
<mc44> this is not a support channel
<rob> wii, use the gui tool, and ask in #ubuntu
<mc44> rob: he's banned from pretty much everywhere
<penguincentral> tonyyarusso: jono was trying to keep everyone occupied by telling everyone to type in their location like a mexican wave.
<rob> mc44, I know
<tonyyarusso> penguincentral: Hmm, not sure.  Anyway, consider it lifted and make sure the read the topic.
<penguincentral> and then after a while i tried to bring everyone back to earth, then they banned me *without* warning
<penguincentral> thanks tonyyarusso 
<akrill> heh. ya. lots of banning going on tonight
<akrill> kind of sucks, especially since recently i've been an active member of #ubuntu. 
<tonyyarusso> akrill: Things are a bit different today - back to normal shortly hopefully :)
<wii> akrill: never saw u
<akrill> wii: im usually on more during the day (its 4AM here)
<akrill> tonyyarusso: i hope so :-p
<rob> what is up with #ubuntu-party?
 * ajmitch shrugs
<wii> rob: u trick me there's nothing there
<Myrtti> arcad3 is spamming the channels with that url
<rob> yes, because you shouldn't be here..
<rob> Myrtti, which one?
<Myrtti> r.u.c/g whatever
<Myrtti> nevermind me
<ajmitch> the usual release URL
<Myrtti> yeah
<rob> oh
<no0tic> repositories are ok?
<no0tic> should we tell user to upgrade from feisty with repository?
<penguincentral> Siropel posted a mirror for gutsy
<penguincentral> in party
<akrill> mmmmmmmm upgrades
<penguincentral> http://azionline.com/ubuntu
<Cenarius> i got a problem about ¨stdin¨ , he kicked me out
<penguincentral> out of my own curiosity, what are voices?
<Cenarius> becouse i was speaking about windows ...
<Cenarius> that its not a reason ...
<penguincentral> Cenarius: in what context?
<Cenarius> i said that ubuntu desktop edition remindes me about windows vista
<Cenarius> cuz itś almost the same emviorement 
<penguincentral> Cenarius: analogies in my opinion are fine to me
<penguincentral> guys, what do you think?
<stdin> 1st I asked Cenarius to stay one topic, then he said i'm a "bad op", then:
<stdin> <Cenarius> this ubuntu enviorement remindes me of Windows Vista
<stdin>  oh god
<stdin>  D:
<stdin> so Cenarius was removed
<Cenarius> i said just that remindes
<Cenarius> what i´ve said bad?
<penguincentral> Cenarius: what channel?
<Cenarius> kubuntu
<ubotu> Skeesh called the ops in #ubuntu-release-party
<rob> hmm web site is now saying it is out, but download site is not updated yet
<ajmitch> it's great :)
<Fujitsu> rob: The website has been reverted now.
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: it didn't appear to be reverted when I refreshed
<rob> Fujitsu, again :)
<Fujitsu> I guess the load balancing could be doing that, with only some servers changed.
<akrill> wow, the us releases server gets SLAMMED when its released
<akrill> insane.
<Cenarius> penguincentral: and ? now what ? :-s ... can i join kubuntu again ?
<penguincentral> penguincentral: i can't help you there, but I suggest that he is allowed back into kubuntu
<penguincentral> Cenarius: you see i don't have a + before my nick, I am just a peace-maker
<stdin> Cenarius: you could from the start, you were never banned
<akrill> lol
<Cenarius> still , you kicked me without any good reason ..
<penguincentral> stdin: he IMO has done nothing wrong
<stdin> penguincentral: being off topic is a reason top kick
<penguincentral> stdin: look, he was just making a comment.  He wasn't asking for help on windows
<Cenarius> thanks penguincentral
<rob> err ?
<stdin> penguincentral: he was warned and ignored it, he was removed then started /msg'ing me, I stand by my decision
<effie_jayx> elkbuntu,  I missed you :D
<akrill> heh
<ajmitch> Seveas: thanks :)
<penguincentral> stdin: he wasn't asking for help, he was only making an analogy about KDE, which I agree with his statement.  KDE has it's similarities to the windows interface.
<rob> Seveas, what is the plan?
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: just don't leave it too long or they'll expect you to make an announcement ;)
<rob> heh
<Seveas> :)
<penguincentral> yeah
<penguincentral> here we go...
<akrill> penguincentral: kde looks nothing like vista though. at all. haha. now shush about it, ehheh
<stdin> penguincentral: I don't care, he was warned to stay on topic and ignored it
<stdin> he got removed, and that's that
<penguincentral> ok
<penguincentral> i give up, sorry Cenarius.
<Cenarius> and thanks penguincentral for helping me out 
<penguincentral> it's just like saying bomb at an airport, but not talking about terrorism
<Cenarius> no problem 
<penguincentral> Cenarius: any time
<penguincentral> :)
<Mez> I loev the fac tI'm already running gutsy ;)
<Mez> lol
<penguincentral> yep
 * Mez waits for lsb-release to be updated
<mc44> Mez: updated to what?
<rob> hmm the downloads page has updated
<Mez> not say "development branch"
<mc44> er, it doesn't 
<Fujitsu> Mez: That was done a while ago.
<Mez> oh yeah, and /etc/issue/
<rob> in fact both the main page and download pages are updated again..
<penguincentral> rob: what's changed?
<Fujitsu> rob: I suspect only some of the servers have been updated.
<Myrtti> ok, I'm now definitely leaving the removing of the link spreaders and all that jazz for someone else at #ubuntu
<rob> Fujitsu, yeah I know
<rob> Fujitsu, it certainly is upping the hype
<Fujitsu> Yeah.
<Fujitsu> The same thing happened last time.
<Seveas> yeah
<Seveas> release is imminent
<Seveas> and they have no big switch, so things are dripping in
<rob> yeah.
<penguincentral> so
<penguincentral> is it official?
<tonyyarusso> no
<Seveas> I removed ubotu from the party channel
<Seveas> going insane :)
<tonyyarusso> ok
<rob> Seveas, I'm thinking +F would allow ubotu to keep up, but then it is open to abuse..
<Seveas> +F?
<rob> no flooding off the network
<Seveas> ah
<rob> immune to flood protection basically
<Seveas> it may be necessary at some point, he's in almost 60 channels now
<Fujitsu> Ouch.
<rob> but then it would allow people to spam the crap out of it and nothing would kick in to stop ubotu replying
<penguincentral> well, ubotu serves an important purpose, to save us from ourselves
<Fujitsu> Oh, now they've blanked ubuntu.com
<rob> heh
<rob> good!
<rob> :P
<Fujitsu> Yep.
<penguincentral> let's get ready to RUMBLE!
<ajmitch> so, something probably fell over again
<Fujitsu> Wow.
<Fujitsu> Big difference now.
<rob> just getting annoying.
<ajmitch> given that drupal was complaining of too many connections to the database earlier
<Fujitsu> Up down up down.
<ajmitch> rob: remove them all?
<mc44> aw well at least they don't need an emergency text page like last time
<Fujitsu> mc44: Yet.
<mc44> :)
<rob> ajmitch, whoever you want
<Seeker`> 7.10 links now here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<ajmitch> I'm off to bed, really :)
<Pici> ooh, limited edition merchandise 
<Seeker`> looks like the site is all linked up
<ajmitch> past midnight, work in the morning, etc
<ajmitch> have fun with the mad crowd
<penguincentral> this will get interesting
<Fujitsu> Night ajmitch.
<rob> idlers..
<GionnyBoss> I am an #ubuntu-it op. The release is imminent. I would like to insert a topic when Gutsy will be out for #ubuntu-it to suggest the users to use the torrents. Do you think that this link is good: http://montreal.canonical.com/torrents/ ? Or can you suggest me another one
<mc44> torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<akrill> woot, 7.10 released!
<akrill> so um. do i get to go back into #ubuntu and #ubuntu-release-party?
<Pici> no?
<Fujitsu> Hah.
 * Pici wonders what all these people are doing in -ops
<rob> dunno, but is is annoying. The signal to noise ratio is bad enough in the other chan without them coming in here..
<rob> so :)
<GionnyBoss> mc44: ok thank you
<GionnyBoss> isn't there a link to torrents in the official download web page?
<Mez> so released now ?
<Mez> rob, why was akrill banned ?
<rob> dunno, I'll keep an eye out
<Mez> * rob sets ban on *!*@24.143.85.194
<Mez> * rob has kicked akrill from #ubuntu-ops (rob)
<rob> and he isn't now
<mc44> bingo
<Myrtti> it's out?
<Fujitsu> We're done.
<Myrtti> the mailing list says so
<mc44> yep
<Fujitsu> Yay.
<Myrtti> it's done?
<Myrtti> \o/
<Pici> yay
 * Pici had good timing
<Seeker`> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Seeker`> wooops
<rob> we announcing it then?
<Myrtti> THANK YOU GAIA
<Seeker`> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2007-October/000105.html
<Fujitsu> rob: It has been done, yes.
<rob> okay.
<Seveas> I'm going to ignore the party for a while :)
<rob> might be a good idea, yeah
<effie_jayx> hurts the eyes a bit
 * Seeker` cant read that quickly
<Myrtti> /me wants alternative torrent link
<Myrtti> Finnish mirror link doesn't work
<stdin> I can feel the servers straining already
<Seeker`> stdin: a disturbance in the force?
<stdin> exactly
<stdin> it's like a thousand RAID controllers crying out to me
<Seeker`> heh
<Seeker`> I wonder how much bandwidth will be used in the next 24 hours
<rob> a lot
<mc44> Myrtti: http://montreal.canonical.com/torrents/ubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Myrtti> thanks, found them
<tonyyarusso> Anyone want to put some MD5s in the topic of urp?
<Fujitsu> That might be a good idea.
<mc44> d2334dbba7313e9abc8c7c072d2af09c *ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<rob> mc44, the xubuntu alternate torrent is not on there, is it out yet?
<mc44> rob: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/7.10/release/xubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<rob> thanks mc44 :D
<PriceChild> hmmm torrent says the tracker is timing out :/
<rob> ouch..
<PriceChild> Not good :)
<mc44> DDoS ;)
<PriceChild> must be those bloody ubuntu-uk guys again
<Seeker`> PriceChild: Yeah, I blame you!
<PriceChild> Yay I just got on... and I'm the only seed with 44 peers so far :/
<PriceChild> 125.... :/
<PriceChild> Is there a reason I can't see anyone else seeding this thing?
<stdin> factoids need updating, like !upgrade and !upgrade-#kubuntu
<PriceChild> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - Please join #ubuntu+1 for questions about upgrading to Gutsy, and use #ubuntu for "normal" support only
<PriceChild> !upgrade
<PriceChild> bah
<PriceChild> !-upgrade
<ubotu> upgrade aliases: upgrading, update, upgrades, dist-upgrade - added by Amaranth on 2006-06-23 08:11:05
<PriceChild> !no upgrade is <reply> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ubotu> I'll remember that PriceChild
<PriceChild> !upgrade-#kubuntu
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<PriceChild> why do we have that seperate factoid? :/
<PriceChild> Think its ok to alias that to !upgrade?
<rob> Seveas, if you had of asked, I could have removed them all in one hit, I have +F :)
<Seveas> :)
<PriceChild> When was it released btw? half an hour ago?
<mc44> PriceChild: Thu Oct 18 12:15:03 BST 2007
<PriceChild> coolios
<stdin> it was a different factoid when we had to edit our sources.list to upgrade
<stdin> it should probably just be removed so #k used the normal !upgrade factoid now
<PriceChild> !-upgrade-#kubuntu
<ubotu> upgrade-#kubuntu has no aliases - added by LjL on 2006-10-27 23:53:19
<PriceChild> !forget upgrade-#kubuntu
<ubotu> I'll forget that, PriceChild
<Pici> morning jrib 
<jrib> hey Pici 
<ubotu> In ubotu, flick2 said: !gutsy is Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy) has been released! Download it from http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/
<ubotu> In ubotu, flick2 said: !gutsy is Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). Download it here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/
<PriceChild> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due some time October 18th, 2007) | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<PriceChild> !feisty
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the 6th release of Ubuntu.  Upgrade to Fesity: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: !info needs to be changed to default to gutsy
<Seveas> aight
<Seveas> @config list plugins.encyclopedia
<ubotu> #database, #prefixchar, #searchorder, alert, aptdir, datadir, notfoundmsg, packagelookup, public, and relaychannel
<Seveas> @config plugins.encyclopedia.searchorder
<ubotu> feisty feisty-seveas
<Seveas> @config plugins.encyclopedia.searchorder gutsy
<ubotu> OK
<mc44> PriceChild: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download probably the best link to use
<Pici> PriceChild: I'm updating those factoids now.
<tonyyarusso> ty
<Pici> !gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !torrents
<PriceChild> I was thinking: no gutsy is <reply> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the 7th release of Ubuntu.  Upgrade to Gutsy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Pici> Well, the feisty factoid used to say latest, not 6th
<PriceChild> Maybe change yours to "Please use bittorrent if possible, see !torrents"
<PriceChild> ahhh k :)
<Pici> PriceChild: go ahead and change it if you want :)
<thoreauputic> amazing... all the Aus mirrors are unreachable from here it seems - I can't even get a torrent file!
 * thoreauputic scratches his head
<Fujitsu> thoreauputic: Yeah, au.r.u.c was down within minutes.
<thoreauputic> Fujitsu: it's really incredible - I've tried five and all of them either time out or don't have it
<Fujitsu> Yeah, they're rather more popular than I expected.
<thoreauputic> well, I suppose that's good...
<thoreauputic> I just didn't realise that even Ubuntu was that popular
<Pici> We've been getting a lot of PR
<thoreauputic> yeah
<PriceChild> thoreauputic, want me to email you a .torrent or have you got one now?
<thoreauputic> Got one from Ireland :)
<thoreauputic> Thanks
<jdong> aww it's only seeding at 6.50MB/s
 * jdong increases upload slots to 50
<thoreauputic> hmm tracker is down apparently...
<thoreauputic> ah OK now
<Fujitsu> It's doing much better than last time, fortunately :)
<jdong> I'm on Azureus and Ktorrent(uTorrent/libTorrent) DHT too....
<jdong> tracker being down should not be an issue for most modern clients
<thoreauputic> jdong: true - tried deluge without success - trying azureus now
<Myrtti> bittornado <3
<jdong> tracker's even up for me....
<PriceChild> jdong, haven't broken a forums record yet
<jdong> PriceChild: too early
<PriceChild> hehe :P
<thoreauputic> getting dht connections only so far
<PriceChild> And I assume no problems in #ubuntu yet?
<PriceChild> thoreauputic, it'll sort itself out soon, mine did.
<thoreauputic> PriceChild: yes, at least it is starting :)
<jdong> ah, that's much better; 9.50MB
<jdong> thoreauputic: DHT will suffice
<jdong> thoreauputic: the instant you connect to another azureus peer, you'll get his entire list of pers
<thoreauputic> jdong: tracker is now OK
<thoreauputic> jdong: yes, I know - that started it off, now it's accelerating
<jdong> 18.55MB/s agregate up on my link....
 * jdong trunked 3 ethernet ports in his room together :D
<jdong> I'm gonna get so much hate mail from the sysadmins...
<jdong> wow I've uploaded over 10GB since I woke up
<jdong> grr why isn't this on demonoid ;-)
<PriceChild> jdong, put it on ;)
<jdong> PriceChild: that's what she said?
<PriceChild> jdong, or does it need that file in the torrent still despite it being external?
<jdong> I don't know
<PriceChild> jdong, they're all already on ;)
<jdong> haha
<stdin> ooh, sabdfl in -party 
<jdong> damn you're right
<jdong> err pm.
 * rob yawns
<jdong> lol that was not directed at mark :D
<rob> no!
 * rob has been here for 18 hours now
<jdong> I meant me :)
<rob> oh :)
<Myrtti> -release-party or -party
<Pici> rob: you never left since last night?
<stdin> -release-party
<rob> Pici, no, only for loo breaks pretty much
<rob> irc-overload at the moment
<poningru_> can someone tell newz2000 or someone that there is no link to the dvd download on the front page?
<poningru_> err from the download page
<Pici> poningru_: why does this need to come from an op?
<poningru_> cause I cant find him
<poningru_> and I assumed one of you guys would know where he is
<poningru_> in the intarwebs
<Pici> poningru_: /whois newz2000
<poningru_> I pinged him dude...
<Amaranth> US should be waking up now...
<Amaranth> Brace for impact :P
<Pici> !ping
<rob> ?
<rob> oh
<rob> :)
<Amaranth> wha? 3 updates to gutsy
<rob> ripped off :P
<Amaranth> oh, kde crap :P
<rob> oh, goodo.
<Pici> Who do we need to ping to get a new bot?
<rob> Pici, what do you mean?
<Pici> !test
<rob> ah, considering the abuse it has suffered tonight, it deserves a rest
<Pici> PriceChild, Seveas, someone, ubotu is dying
<jrib> LjL-Temp:
<Pici> him too
<Pici> nalioth too
<rob> all asleep I think, except maybe seveas
<LjL-Temp> how is the nick count?
<jrib> ~1550
<ubot3> Factoid 1550 not found
<Pici> 1551
<LjL-Temp> pici is it being abused in party?
<Pici> Peak for #ubuntu@freenode: 1605 (Thu Oct 18 07:34:17 2007)
<Pici> LjL-Temp: Its not even there, someone removed it
<Seveas> !ping
<Seveas> not again
<Seveas> @whoami
<Seveas> bugreporter was hanging
<ubotu> pong
<Pici> here it goes
<Pici> yeah...
<ubotu> Failed.
<ubotu> Seveas
<Seveas> going to have to disable taht
<Seveas> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Pici> everyone says thanks Seveas 
<Seveas> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<rob> night guys, have fun :D 18 hours is enough irc for one release
<jdong> nifht rob 
<Pici> rob: thanks, goodnight
<rob> there are other freenode staff around if you need them, if they are not on /stats p ask in #freenode
<rob> nn
<Seveas> @admin ignore add arcil
<ubotu> OK
<Pici> Seveas: if I may be so curious, what was that about?
<Seveas> small log excerpt:
<Seveas> INFO 2007-10-18T15:27:20 help called by "arcil!n=arcil@unaffiliated/arcil".
<Seveas> INFO 2007-10-18T15:27:24 help called by "arcil!n=arcil@unaffiliated/arcil".
<Seveas> INFO 2007-10-18T15:27:27 help called by "arcil!n=arcil@unaffiliated/arcil".
<Seveas> INFO 2007-10-18T15:27:41 help called by "arcil!n=arcil@unaffiliated/arcil".
<Seveas> INFO 2007-10-18T15:27:43 Flushers flushed and garbage collected.
<Seveas> INFO 2007-10-18T15:27:57 join called by "arcil!n=arcil@unaffiliated/arcil".
<Seveas> INFO 2007-10-18T15:27:57 Preventing arcil!n=arcil@unaffiliated/arcil from
<Seveas>      calling admin.join because of -admin.
<Seveas> WARNING 2007-10-18T15:27:57 Denying arcil!n=arcil@unaffiliated/arcil for
<Seveas>         lacking "admin" capability.
<Seveas> INFO 2007-10-18T15:27:57 Checking for new bugs
<Pici> tsk tsk
<LjL> Seveas: how often have you seen me calling "channels"? :)
<Seveas> :)
<LjL> except i'm just trying to call the *factoid*, but of course it doesn't like it without the !
<Seveas> channels
<Seveas> @channels
<Pici> Would you normally have even caught that? Or were you only looking at the log because the bot is a little wonky today?
<LjL> so we haven't reached 1600, seems my bet is going to be wrong
<LjL> Pici: he catches everything.
<jrib> LjL: what did you bet?
<rob> because of #ubuntu-release-party no doubt
<Pici> LjL: Peak for #ubuntu@freenode: 1605 (Thu Oct 18 07:34:17 2007)
<LjL> jrib: between 1600 and 1700. someone asked for bets :)
<rob> been good though, controlled mayhem
<LjL> Pici: ah, then i win.
 * rob really goes to bed this time
<Pici> thats 2 hours ago :)
<LjL> night rob
<LjL> Pici: well it counts
<jrib> well it's still too early in the US
<rob> yep
<jrib> I'll say ~1800
<LjL> jrib: then i'd lose again
<Pici> I said ~1950 yesterday, but I think I'm going for 1750 now
<LjL> !no torrents is <reply> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://fr.releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs) - Please download using the torrents if you can!
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<Pici> Not many people in france using linux?
<LjL> Pici: i picked one at random. i put se.* on the -party topic
<LjL> they're certainly all less loaded than the main mirror
<Pici> Indeed, indeed.
<Seveas> nl. and se. are good
<Seveas> fr. is less good
<LjL> !no downloads is <reply> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<ubotu> I know nothing about downloads yet, LjL
<Pici> I thought is was something particularly special or not special about the french
<LjL> Seveas: as long as it's just for getting the torrent
<LjL> at least it *loads*
<LjL> Pici, yeah, i want to see their darn frog eating mirror go DOWN
<LjL> priorra spammed -party, i banned, and he/she immediately joined #ubuntu then (and PMd me saying nonsense)
<LjL> what does one do in such cases? i'm tempted to ban from #ubuntu too before they get a chance to replicate the spamming
<PriceChild> I'm back for :)
<jdong> LjL: IMO a ban for general misbehavior in one channel is implicitly global across *buntu*
<PriceChild> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<LjL> jdong: we mostly tended to apply the opposite rule in the past
<nalioth> LjL: #ubuntu-release-party is a lot looser than #ubuntu 
<LjL> nalioth: doesn't mean one should be allowed to flood with several lines of exclamation marks
<jdong> LjL: what's the rationale for the other way? If I spam channel A and get banned, what is the reason why I woudln't do the same to channel B?
<LjL> jdong: i don't know, but we just never banned globally unless we *got* misbehavior in more than one channel. and it does happen that trolls stay quiet in *another* channel (although it might well be that they're just waiting a little)
<LjL> and in any case, i think i'll unban priorra even from -party... i'm too easily convinced by pms.
<nalioth> LjL: you said "spam" (i assumed spam to be "Hey, join #mychannel" or "hey, buy viagra at www.cheapviagra.com"
<LjL> nalioth: uhm, "spam" originally meant saying
<LjL> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
<LjL> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
<LjL> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
<LjL> if i'm not very much mistaken :)
<jdong> flood :)
 * jdong /runs figlet.pl
<LjL> jdong: yeah, on irc we tend to call that particular kind of spam flooding, but it's still spam
<jdong> true
<LjL> just a term stemming from technical irc limitations
<Seeker`> has it calmed down yet?
<Pici> not really
<Seeker`> dont these people ahve homes to go to ?
<Pici> Seeker`: Well everyone is installing now and asking questions
<PriceChild> *disappears for a little*
<jdong> *sigh* for the record, can we make it policy that unless otherwise instructed, you should only be suggesting upgrade methods listed in http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<jdong> update-manager-* keeps excellent logs, pulls the right metapackages, etc
<mc44> that's already the case, no?
<Jucato> hm.. how do you teach ubotu new factoids again?
<Pici> jdong: Thats all I've been suggesting.  And trying to correct people who suggest changing sources etc.
<mc44> jdong: we only support supported upgrade methods :)
<jdong> I am going to start removing people in #uf who insist on unsupported upgrade methodology
<Pici> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jdong> should we change that to the ubuntu.com one?
<mc44> jdong: it links to the same info
<Jucato> Pici: excuse me, how do you teach ubotu a new factoid again?
 * Jucato forgot...
<nalioth> Jucato: !foo is bar
<Jucato> nalioth: in a PM?
<Pici> Jucato: !foo is <reply> The Foo is something
<stdin> anywhere ubotu is
<Pici> or just !foo is bar if you dont care that it starts with foo is
<Jucato> hm.. doesn't work in a PM... oh well, pardon the comercial
<jdong> mc44: ok, good enough
<Jucato> !dolphin is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueroryour default file manager again, go to Konqueror -> Settings menu -> Configure Konqueror -> File Associations and change the association for inode/directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<Jucato> <ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stdin> I think the '>' character is confusing it
<jdong> Jucato: <reply>?
<stdin> try <reply>
<Pici> jdong: you dont need the reply.
<Jucato> I'll remove the >
<stdin> Jucato: use → :)
<Jucato> stdin: you were right about the >. all's fine now
<Jucato> sorry for the interruption jdong :)
<jdong> haha, no problem
<stdin> I remember something similar happening with '|'
<Jucato> stdin: dolphin and d3lphin factoids now up
<Jucato> nalioth, Pici: thanks :)
<stdin> I'm guessing we'll be using them a lot :p
<nalioth> d3lphin ?
<Jucato> yeah. it's actually the version of dolphin we're using in Kubuntu. (dolphin for KDE 3)
<Jucato> stdin: I'm anticipating it... saw someone in the forums asking how... and he was answered with "uninstall dolphin" :)
<stdin> and the several threads on kubuntu-users@ 
<stdin> like the "Kill the dolphin" one :p
<Jucato> hehe :)
<Jucato> (probably my favorite :P)
<Pici> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Amaranth> !dolphin
<ubotu> dolphin is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueroryour default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<Amaranth> weird
<Pici> why?
<stdin> "Konqueroryour" should be Konqueror
<stdin> * Konqueror you *
<stdin> damn, that's still not right :p
<Amaranth> It's too calm
<Pici> !dolphin =~ s/Konqueroryour/Konqueror your/
<ubotu> I'll remember that Pici
<ubotu> In ubotu, stdin said: !no dolphin is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, in Konqueror, Settings menu → Configure Konqueror → File Associations and change the association for inode/directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin
<Amaranth> When was the last time someone called for us?
<stdin> is more like it
<Amaranth> !dolphin =~ s/-/→/
<ubotu> I'll remember that Amaranth
<mc44> Amaranth: all the trolls are too busy installing :)
<Amaranth> !dolphin
<ubotu> dolphin is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror → Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<Amaranth> oh, i suck at sed
<Pici> me too
<Amaranth> need /g, right?
<Amaranth> !dolphin =~ s/-/→/g
<ubotu> Missing end delimiter
<Amaranth> no, that's not right
<Pici> I tried that with something else and it didnt work
<Amaranth> maybe ubotu is broken? i thought that'd work
<Pici> !dolphin =~ sg/-/→/
 * Pici shrugs
<stdin> ok, along with !dolphin, can you fix !purekde for me too? ;) 
<stdin> !purekde
<ubotu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<stdin> needs a <reply>
<stdin> !ping
<jdong> is there a !puregnome for !kdepurgatory too?
<stdin> well, I didn't make the wiki page for them, so no :)
<stdin> bot seems dead tho
 * jdong edits KDEPurgatory
<jdong> :D
 * stdin poke at ubotu to see if it flinches
<stdin> Seveas, nalioth, LjL: any of you around? ubotu seems dead
<jdong> ubotu: duck soup is delicious
<jdong> yep he's dead
<Seveas> hmm
<ubotu> pong
<stdin> or seriously lagged
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, jdong said: ubotu: duck soup is delicious
<Amaranth> seriously lagged
<Seveas> the latter
<jdong> err, he's alive
<Seveas> one of the plugins is blocking him
<Amaranth> I can understand, a single screen in #ubuntu is less than a minute
<Seveas> neh, that's not it
<Amaranth> uh oh
<Amaranth> guys
<Amaranth> ban list is full
<Amaranth> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<ubotu> Amaranth called the ops in #ubuntu-ops
<Amaranth> My client sucks for clearing bans :P
<Myrtti> I don't do bans
<Amaranth> And it's going to flood the hell out of the channel...
<Seveas> I'll clean
<Amaranth> After you do ban windowsrefu
<Amaranth> foss zealot/troll
<Seveas> <windowsrefu> shove it up your ass you little fuck
<jdong> Seveas: is your fanclub list full too? :)
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> Amaranth, that should give you some banning room :)
<Pici> Seveas: Has the default release name for !info been changed from feisty to gutsy?
<Seveas> yup
<Pici> Okay ;)
<Amaranth> This is a let down
<Amaranth> Not even as many people as feisty release day
<mc44> was about the same number earlier
<mc44> #ubuntu is getting more hectic though :)
<Amaranth> feisty had 1700 iirc
<Pici> Maybe because less people are having problems?
<mc44> hahaha
<mc44> optimism
<Seeker`> "I laugh in the face of optimism"
<pleia2> Pici: I think you're right
<pleia2> edgy to feisty was a rough upgrade for a lot of folks, I haven't heard many complaints about gutsy
<pleia2> \o/
<Pici> Seems a lot of people are asking about features and applications, not upgrade woes.
 * pleia2 nods
<Amaranth> I don't wanna say "I told you so" but... :P
<ubotu> Seeker` called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> MasterShrek called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, siriusnova said: ubotu what is the meaning of life?
<ubotu> In ubotu, zylche said: ubotu zylche is test
<Pici> ...
<zylche> Sorry there. Testing syntax.
<Pici> understood
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, DaSkreech said: !kompiz is Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<DaSkreech> HI
<DaSkreech> just added a factiod
<DaSkreech>  can I get the resolution passed?
<stdin> how about having that as !compiz-#kubuntu ?
<DaSkreech> Sure
<DaSkreech> I just wnated something quick
<Myrtti> sounds like a good idea
<DaSkreech>  I foresee that question being asked all day
<DaSkreech> Might want to append #ubuntu-effects to that as well then
<Seveas> !compiz-#kubuntu is <reply> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<Seveas> DaSkreech, #ubuntu-effects is dead
<DaSkreech> Oh?
<DaSkreech> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<DaSkreech> \o/
<DaSkreech> But now we have to deal with compiz issues Drat
<stdin> send them all to #compiz-fusion :p
<Pici> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Amaranth> Lunch time
<Amaranth> Someone else take over :)
<mc44> #
<mc44> # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<mc44> #
<mc44> #deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted
<mc44> oops
<mc44> er, wrong channel. But anyone seen that before?
<Pici> No...
<stdin> global answer: Try another mirror
<mc44> yes, just an odd cause of people not being able to install from main after a fresh install
<Myrtti> hmmmm
<Myrtti> now that the worst is hopefully over, I'd like to mention one little thing that annoyed me today
<Myrtti> or actually, I'll wait with it for a moment
<Myrtti> ahem
<Myrtti> I noticed something today on #ubuntu-release-party that didn't make me a happy camper
<Myrtti> I was too busy trying to keep #ubuntu from falling apart, so I didn't raise the issue then
<Myrtti> but I really, really disliked Amaranths request for everyone from Australia to yell "boobies" there right after jono's mexican wave
<pleia2> Myrtti: +1
<Myrtti> REALLY *disliked* it.
<pleia2> I really don't think this is appropriate behavior for an Ubuntu Member, and certainly not for a channel op
<Amaranth> Hello, joke.
<pleia2> Amaranth: Hello, not funny.
<Myrtti> a     joke
<Amaranth> Too bad, I thought it was.
<Amaranth> I'm not even going to go through this one again.
 * Amaranth goes to do _productive_ things
<Myrtti> uhhhhkkay.
<Myrtti> So mind if I raise the issue on the mailing list?
<PriceChild> Myrtti, hey there.
<Amaranth> Whatever you think you need to do
<Myrtti> hello Pricey
<PriceChild> Myrtti, I'd rather everyone tried to discuss this here for the time being... ML gets ugly fast.
<Amaranth> I'm not going to be shackled by a group who thinks everything needs to be politically correct
<Amaranth> It's a joke. You don't like it, I guess you didn't get the joke.
<Seveas> Amaranth, there's a huge difference between being politically correct and staying pg13
<Amaranth> This is the stupidest thing I've ever heard
<Amaranth> Seveas: Boobies are pg13 :P
<Seveas> any other person would have been banned for it
<Seveas> sure..
<Amaranth> Seveas: And that is not their complaint
<Seveas> anyway, don't do it again. it was not needed and very much inappropriate
<Amaranth> That's bullshit
<Myrtti> on the Ubuntu release channel, for crying out loud
<Myrtti> _the_ channel on freenode today
<Seveas> it's not bullshit. People need to behave, especially ubuntu members and especially if they are ops
<Seveas> you need to set an example of what is and what is not good behaviour
<Amaranth> Seveas: And that is not their complaint
<Seveas> shouting 'BOOBIES' like a 12 year old doofus isn't
<Seveas> Amaranth, that is *my* complaint. You behaved in a very unprofessional and inappropriate way.
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<Amaranth> #ubuntu-women is ruining humor
<Myrtti> ...
<Myrtti> this leaves me dumbfounded and sad
 * pleia2 too
 * Pici three
<Seveas> my complaint has nothing to do with #ubuntu-women, just like your shouting has nothing to do with humour
<Seveas> seriosly, who on earth thinks that having a few people yell 'BOOBIES' is a joke?
<mc44> preteens?
<Seveas> meh, he left
<Myrtti> head --> keyboard
<Seveas> mc44, I want to make a rather rude comment now. Can I pm you and trust that it'll stay between us? :)
<pleia2> I am not sure what he thought our complaint was, I completely agree with Seveas :)
<PriceChild> Seveas, lol :)
<Myrtti> I must've warped to another dimenzhon
<PriceChild> pleia2, I think he was of the opinion that your complaint on the basis of sexist was not justified... and therefore whether or not it is wrong for any other reason is irrelevant.
<Seveas> pleia2, some women from #ubuntu-women tend to overreact on these things
<pleia2> PriceChild: heh, gotcha
<pleia2> Seveas: I agree
<Seveas> amaranth on his turn overreacts on women from #ubuntu-women
<pleia2> unfortunate
<Myrtti> /me ponders her own behaviour
<Pici> The way I see it. If someone had joined right when he said it, would they be completely turned off to Ubuntu?  Its the stance I use for anything said in the channels.
<Seveas> I hate the typical feminist linux-women women (not accusing anyone here of being one!)
<Myrtti> /me is...
<Myrtti> /me runs
<Seveas> sadly, those women seem to yell a lot in the -women groups 
<Pici> Seveas: Its the same for any group of people that has fanatics, women or not.
<Seveas> Myrtti, :)
<pleia2> Seveas: I've had a few discussions with Jono about it, us moderates need to be louder to drown out the zealots ;)
<Seveas> true
<Seveas> pleia2, good!
<Myrtti> I'm too tired to yell, and too complacent with my current situation as a female member of our community
 * pleia2 hugs Myrtti 
<Myrtti> we in Finland are having it good
<PriceChild> I'm talking to amaranth atm.
 * Pici is kind of embarrassed
<Seveas> Pici, you looked in the mirror?
<Myrtti> I would've let it pass if it were any other channel, any other day, any other (non-op) person
<Pici> Seveas: Nah, just that the even happened at all, it doesnt make us look good.
<Myrtti> but the combination is horrible
<Pici> Maybe embarrassed is the wrong word.
<Myrtti> I'm getting heartburn
 * tonyyarusso just woke up
<tonyyarusso> Pici: what's going on now?
<Pici> tonyyarusso: Amaranth told everyone in the US to shout boobies in u-r-p
<tonyyarusso> Aaaah, that
<tonyyarusso> yes, saw that
<Pici> And didn't take well to the criticism
<Myrtti> Pici: AU
<Myrtti> ;-)
<tonyyarusso> Still kinda hoping someone will just tell me his friend walked in and took over the keyboard while he got a snack, but....
<Pici> tonyyarusso: I know the feeling
<Myrtti> I personally hope I was just transported to anutha dimenzhun then
<Amaranth> PriceChild: I'll just talk to them directly, I'm a little calmer now
 * Amaranth waits for signon lag to go away
<PriceChild> Thanks Amaranth.
<Amaranth> Ok then, how much did PriceChild relay to you? :P
<PriceChild> Just mentioned I was talking to you.
<Amaranth> Ok
<Amaranth> Well, I'm better at responding to people than starting so if no one brings it up...
<pleia2> Amaranth: I don't really have anything to add beyond what Seveas said
<Myrtti> I just said that if it were another day, another channel and non-op saying it, I wouldn't have raised an issue. And I didn't expect such a reaction from you, I just wanted to discuss/mention it.
<Myrtti> just to point out that I didn't really like it, nothing more than that.
<Amaranth> Honestly at the time I was just going with the rush
<Amaranth> ack
<Amaranth> Ok, someone just scanned me
<Amaranth> My router sucks and crashes when you hit it with nmap
<Amaranth> It just crashed...
<Pici> Amaranth: we still see you
<Seveas> Amaranth, get a better router ;)
<Amaranth> Yeah, because I jumped up, ran across the house, and unplugged it real quick
<jdong> Amaranth: your router dies with nmap??
<Amaranth> So for you I just stopped responding, for me I got 70 seconds lag
<Amaranth> jdong: Sadly
<jdong> haha
<Amaranth> That's why I randomly drop
<Amaranth> I've got another one, just not here
<Amaranth> Anyhow..
<Amaranth> I said what I wanted to say, you said what you wanted to say, seems no one wants to argue over either point so I guess that's over
<Myrtti> I just wish (and being a busy person beyond belief) I wouldn't have to witness such a thing in the future
<Amaranth> Myrtti: No promises
<Myrtti> and that didn't make sense and I'm too tired to care
<Myrtti> about it not making sens
<Myrtti> e
<Seveas> Amaranth, I hope you at least see why we think it was inappropriate. Prefeably you'd also agree but we can't win'em all
<Amaranth> Seveas: I see why, I don't agree based on the atmosphere of the channel
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, watch your invites :)
<Amaranth> I mean, just before that jono was telling someone he was the greatest person on earth or something :p
<Amaranth> And I know that's actually true but still, crazy stuff going on.
<tonyyarusso> Well, that's not in o4o territory though.
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: He was being a bit of a prick about it :)
<ubotu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu
<ompaul> Pici, :P
<Pici> ompaul: hi!
<ompaul> Pici, np
<ompaul> gone away for food
<ubotu> In ubotu, stdin said: !no kde4 is <reply> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<stdin> beta3 is out ^
<Myrtti> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<Myrtti> oh... yes.
<Myrtti> sorry, my bad.
<Myrtti> ssssllleepytime
<Myrtti> -->
<stdin> who want's to update it then ;)
<Seveas> !kde4 =~ s/2/3/
<ubotu> I'll remember that Seveas
<Seveas> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<Seveas> !kde4 =~ s/2/3/
<stdin> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<LjL> Seveas: support /g.
<stdin> that did it :)
<Seveas> LjL, yeah
<Seveas> I thought it did tha
<jussi01> dammit, i hate release day...
<Amaranth> This is a _very_ quiet release
<Amaranth> This is quieter than feisty
<mc44> Because Gutsy Has No Bugs. :)
<cdm10> My friend DPic just came by to ask for his Ubuntu mask.
<cdm10> He was too shy to speak up.
<LjL> DPic, hello
<DPic> Hi
<LjL> DPic: what is your launchpad page?
<DPic> danny.piccirillo
<DPic> http://www.launchpad.net/~danny.piccirillo
<LjL> DPic: ok. please make sure that you have two linked nicknames set (your main one and an alternate one), and an email listed for your nickname. ( /msg nickserv info dpic   if you aren't sure)
<LjL> the email can be set to be hidden ( /msg nickserv help)
<cdm10> DPic: /msg nickserv register DPic_ PASSWORD
<cdm10> Alright, I helped him get over his stage fright, I'm out now :)
<DPic> lol
<LjL> and then /msg nickserv link dpic_ PASSWORD
<LjL> DPic: remember that when you have your ubuntu/member cloak on, you should always keep the CoC in mind.
<DPic> LjL, always :)
<nalioth> DPic: and as soon as you link an alt nick, you can be cloaked in a fresh sunshiny Ubuntu cloak
<DPic> sorry what's the command to register? it keeps giving me a syntax error
<mc44> /msg nickserv register password
<LjL> register NICKNAME password
<LjL> DPic: assuming you want, say, DPic_ as your secondary nickname:
<LjL> 1) /msg nickserv register DPic_ some-password
<LjL> 2) /msg nickserv link DPic_ the-same-password
<nalioth> DPic: but you need to /nick DPic_ first
<DPic> alright all set
<DPic> thanks for the help
<nalioth> DPic: /msg nickserv set master DPic    Please
<DPic> alrighty
<DPic> Thanks! 
<ubotu> In ubotu, espire said: what is the alternate dvd?
<runemaste644> For some reason i am unable to join #ubuntu+1
<runemaste644> i was wondering if someone can check to see if i am banned from that channel
<jrib> runemaste644: it forwards to #ubuntu
<nalioth> runemaste644: nobody can join it
<runemaste644> Then why are there 174 people there?
<LjL> runemaste644: because they never left
<LjL> gradual closedown.
<runemaste644> okay
<runemaste644> Just checking
<ubotu> Amaranth called the ops in #ubuntuforums
<PriceChild> *wonders if Assid will ever shut up about his amazing uploads for people* I mean yeah its absolutely great to mirror for Ubuntu, but does he really need to shout on the rooftops?
<rob> sure, why not? :P
<jdong> PriceChild: HEY CHECK OUT THE MIT MIRROR oh wait it's down thanks to 20,000+ connections
<PriceChild> jdong, lol really?
<jdong> PriceChild: yeah, hit an IO bottleneck
<PriceChild> Its not like he's doing this for Ubuntu, he's doing it for himself. :/
<PriceChild> jdong, lovely. Fix it.
<LjL> jdong, that's an interestingly fancy way to say "it's down".
<jdong> PriceChild: they're throwing more money at it as we speak
<mc44> http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/
<PriceChild> its not actually down, just currently inaccessible.
<mc44> bandwidth chart is funny ;)
<PriceChild> mc44, that's great :D
<jdong> LjL: isn't using euphemisms for downtime a requirement on here?
<PriceChild> it peaks before the announcement?
<jdong> LjL: like for example, "file it on launchpad" or "write it up in the wiki" so that you can buy yourself 30min to eat lunch
<jdong> ;-)
<LjL> mc44: we don't have stats for the single mirrors?
<LjL> jdong: well yes, but it's generally "they're just a bit slower than usual"
<mc44> LjL: dunno
<jdong> :)
<jdong> well yeah, it is slower than usual....
<LjL> jdong: 0kb/s *is* slower than usual.
<jdong> like 30-second connect time compared to the 11.5MB/s I usually get from it
<LjL> anyway i still think we should have a rotation server.
<LjL> just telling people to "please download from the mirror closest to you"... come on.
<ompaul> LjL, well it would be hard to beat the connectivity of ftp.ie.ubuntu.com - but the hardware needs more love
<Mez> man, once you find the good stuff on magnatune - it rocks :D
<gnomefreak> omg Cyorxamp  is in ##windows being nice. if you dont know hes the troll that ran through each ubuntu related channel trolling
<gnomefreak> dont ask why im there its a trojan issue a friend is having
<LjL> yeah i noticed he came up on my watchlist
<LjL> gnomefreak: how was the saying... unasked for apologizes mean guilt?
<gnomefreak> ubuntu in your hostmask doesnt help trying to get help in ##windows
<LjL> apologies even
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> trojan found in panda dir (talk about ironic)
<LjL> gnomefreak: then unidentify, duh :P
<LjL> panda being an antispiware something?
<Mez> you cant unidentify
<gnomefreak> ohhhhhhhh new nick would help
<gnomefreak> LjL: antivirus
<LjL> Mez: you can change your nickname, that works, or reconnect
 * gnomefreak has xchat i can use for windows
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: I've frequently gotten very good help in ##windows actually
<LjL> hm i've never tried ghosting my connected client
<LjL> good, it doesn't work.
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: the troll is being helped
 * Mez shrugs
 * Mez goes and downloads more music from magnatune
<LjL> sigh... talking about windows, i just got a mail from AOL about active virus shield updates being discontinued
<LjL> now again i don't know what to put on my stupid family's computers
<jrib> ubuntu!
<Seeker`> LjL: AVG?
<LjL> jrib: if only. the one family member i did it on has been a nightmare so far. with my sister, i just cannot, they teach her about specific programs at university (stupid? probably, but not much i can do)
<LjL> Seeker`: don't know... there are so many, and so many of them are terrible
<jrib> my sister was reluctant at first but after she got some windows virus and tried vista she asked me for ubuntu
<Seeker`> AVG is free and seems to keep my brothers PC relatively virus free
<LjL> jrib: ok but when you're just told to use freehand and photoshop and solidedge and whatnot, you just can't choose
<Seeker`> and he seems to be very good at getting viruses
<jrib> LjL: true,
<LjL> Seeker`: what about how resource intensive it is?
<Seeker`> LjL: not sure really
<Seeker`> LjL: Not used it on anything low spec in a while
<Seeker`> LjL: 1.6. Minimum hardware requirements
<Seeker`> Minimum hardware requirements for AVG 7.5 Internet Security Edition are as
<Seeker`> follows: Intel Pentium CPU 300 MHz 70 MB of free hard drive space (for installation purposes) 64 MB of RAM memory
<LjL> i'll give it a try
<Seeker`> http://www4.grisoft.com/doc/231/us/crp/2?prd=ish
<PriceChild> server load.. 10.25 10.50 12.46 | 10,654 Users Online (1,404 members and 9,250 guests)
<LjL> uhm, on the ##windows guidelines they have "No answer is better than a bad answer"
<LjL> that's kind of ambiguous :)
<PriceChild> !test
<PriceChild> has ubotu gone again? :/
<gnomefreak> they are frigging morons
<LjL> no, no strong feeelings i see :)
<PriceChild> ?
<LjL> s/no/oh/
<PriceChild> So have we had no real attacks yet? :/ *touches wood*
<LjL> PriceChild: yeah, it's weird.
<LjL> i joined ubotwo and muted ubotu in #u
<PriceChild> Seveas, ubotu is down :/
#ubuntu-ops 2007-10-19
<gnomefreak> LjL: can you have ubotwo join #u-r-p
<LjL> did it already
<gnomefreak> ty
<PriceChild> ouch
<PriceChild> It should sort itself out now at least.
<gnomefreak> LjL: when /msg ubotwo mirrors why does it give me mirrors is not a command?
<gnomefreak> than outputs the mirrors fact
<LjL> gnomefreak: little bug, but it only happens in pm so i'm not bothering to look at it
<gnomefreak> ok cool didnt know if you knew
<LjL> (besides, one of these days we're going to have synced ubotus, so i'm not bothering to look at anything at all)
<LjL> i don't like "excess flood"
<gnomefreak> when are we closing u-r-p
<gnomefreak> LjL: lol
<LjL> gnomefreak: leave it open for a while still... at least some more 12 hours
<PriceChild> Hey winbond, how can I help?
 * gnomefreak wonders if he is asleep how did he reboot bot
<gnomefreak> ;)
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, He doesn't... its on a cron that checks if its running, and if not, restarts it.
<winbond> can someone unban me from ubuntu now?
<gnomefreak> ah
<PriceChild> winbond, one moment please.
<PriceChild> @btlogin
<gnomefreak> its lagging but fixed
<PriceChild> winbond, could you tell me what the channel #ubuntu is for?
<winbond> ubuntu support?
<PriceChild> correct.
<PriceChild> It is not for random questions about freenode :)
<PriceChild> winbond, please see /msg ubotu guidelines, and you may rejoin #ubuntu
<winbond> PriceChild, ok , thank you,  i was aking for servers because the irc is lagging for me really badly
<LjL> winbond: type !etiquette, !guidelines and !coc in a private query with ubotu. please make very sure that you respect all of that. attitudes like that one you showed in here, a couple of weeks ago, aren't acceptable no matter how upset you are. keep that in mind.
<winbond> !etiquette
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<LjL> in a *private query with ubotu*
<LjL> type /query ubotu
<LjL> sigh bot's lagging again
<LjL> i suspect someone's playing with it, excess flood isn't too normal
<winbond> so is there any other way to access the channels, because i get too much lag when connected to freenode
<LjL> !test
<LjL> winbond: no, the channels *are* on freenode.
<LjL> gnomefreak: ^
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<gnomefreak> !mirrots
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<winbond> ok thanks
<gnomefreak> thats odd
<mneptok> !secret download
<LjL> winbond: you don't seem lagged now though.
<gnomefreak> he did die again
<LjL> told you so :)
<gnomefreak> damn bot
<gnomefreak> ;
<gnomefreak> )
<gnomefreak> worked for me for a minute
<mneptok> gnomefreak: your face seems to be coming apart
<gnomefreak> :)
<LjL> please clean your bans in #ubuntu-offtopic - banlist full
<LjL> and cchance joined right after i said that.
<LjL> so interesting.
<LjL> winbond: anything else we can help you with?
<winbond> no thats it,  right now seems ok , but most of the time i get like 30 second lags and then i disconnect
<LjL> winbond: take note of the server you're using now (type /whois winbond ) - perhaps it works better than others for you.
<PriceChild> think its ok to remove the *!*@*.desm.qwest.net ban.... set since august... and its quite a big one? :/
<LjL> yikes.
<LjL> yes.
<winbond> ok , thanks 
<LjL> PriceChild: april actually not august... (in -offtopic)
<LjL> seems like some troll who could change very many addresses
<PriceChild> wow :/
<Madpilot> just nuked a bunch of old bans, some mine, some other peoples, in -offtopic
<LjL> but that blanket ban is a bit...
<LjL> Madpilot, it was your ban, remember what it was about?
<Madpilot> no
<Madpilot> some persistant troll, I guess
<LjL> Madpilot: i suppose so, i think we can just keep that mask as a highlight
<Madpilot> should be good
<Madpilot> back later. need food
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: now that gutsy portion of forums closed the threads where will they end up if it happens still
 * gnomefreak hasnt been there but im hearing about them atm and asac wanted to know
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, what do you mean? what happens still?
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: from my understanding gutsy part of forums all threads were closed
<PriceChild> yes
<PriceChild> the subform was archived: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=237
<gnomefreak> will they be reopened moved re wrote 
<gnomefreak> if problem still is there
<PriceChild> If you want a thread recovered, please click the "REPORT" button top right of the first post in the thread and request it be moved.
<PriceChild> That... or pm me quick before I go to bed :)
<gnomefreak> it wont happen  tonight but ill let them know about report
<jdong> we generally blanket-close development forums by the time the final version comes out, and users who have read the stickies should probably be aware of that.... if a discussion needs to continue users are welcome to PM or report or contact the staff via any other medium they choose
<mneptok> feel free to share this with friends/family that want .torrents - http://montreal.canonical.com/torrents
<LjL> mneptok: what, are the main servers so full one can't even reach a torrent file?
<mneptok> LjL: yup
<LjL> mneptok: but surely some of the country mirrors will work, hopefully most of them?!
<mneptok> LjL: good luck. a lot of them are absolutely hammered.
<jdong> torrents are already on demonoid, isohunt, and most of those torrent search engines
<jdong> if those are ever hammered then the internet is screwed
<LjL> mneptok: uhm, the se.* mirror that i put in the -release-party topic works for me
<mneptok> jdong: being on Demonoid doesn't help Canadians
<PriceChild> mneptok, there's a canadian viewer isn't there?
<jdong> mneptok: oh yeah, that's right!
 * jdong points and laughs at mneptok , then ducks
<PriceChild> I guess I misunderstood "http://www.demonoid.cc/"
 * mneptok points and laughs at the CRIA, gestures at the decades old concept of a "proxy server," and returns to his IP theft.
<LjL> ubot3: bug 1
<ubot3> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Jucato> LjL: excuse me, is #ubuntu-effects is still open? what has been the decision? where should I redirect #kubuntu users? am I asking too many questions? :)
<LjL> Jucato: it's closed, redirects to #compiz-fusion, sorry for the confusion, i don't know, yes :)
<Jucato> oh ok thanks... :)
<LjL> redirect them where you prefer
<LjL> well, that is, to #compiz-fusion
<Jucato> well I redirect them to -effects, thinking it wasn't closed based on the last e-mail...
<LjL> or just reply in #kubuntu
<LjL> Jucato: yeah well not too much harm done, they got forwarded to #compiz-fusion
<Jucato> are the #compiz-fusion ok with helping support Kubuntu Gutsy users?
<LjL> Jucato: pricechild is an operator there
 * Jucato inserts "people" before "ok"
<Jucato> yeah he just quit though :P
<LjL> Jucato: well, that means the answer is "yes" ;)
<LjL> at least i hope
<Jucato> I hope so too. well.. good luck to them! :D
<Jucato> welcome back our beloved ubotu! :)
<LjL> Jucato: i don't think so...
<Jucato> it ain't back yet? :(
<LjL> yay, seveas too
<LjL> Jucato: i think it'll just excess flood again
<LjL> already done it twice
<Jucato> rawr!
<LjL> i'm keeping it muted for the time being
<Jucato> we probably need to address that for the next releases. if there's something we could do  in the first place :)
<LjL> Jucato: well, we're waiting for seveas to put the automatic bot backup mechanism in place
<LjL> which will also result in making ubotwo work with all commands, unlike now
<LjL> hm, ubotu *seems* to be kind of working this time... let's hope so... i'll unmute in a minute when he's finished joining everywhere
<LjL> Jucato: i thought i had put ubotwo in #kubuntu, sorry
<Jucato> no prob :)
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums-beginners, overdrank said: ubotu what is up
<mneptok> http://news.digitaltrends.com/news/story/14519/facebook_to_roll_out_more_member_protection
<mneptok> i always roll out some member protection before being intimate
<Madpilot> yomakb
<Madpilot> bastard
<mneptok> yomakb?
<Pici> yo ma kb
<mneptok> what about your keyboard?
<jdong> probably how an IRC staffer's consersations with parents go
<jdong>  /j; yo ma!; /kb :)
<Madpilot> you owe me a keyboard
<Madpilot> ie, I had a mouthful of drink when I read that
<jdong> lol :)
<Madpilot> 15min until the 7.10 alt torrent is done. shiny
<LjL> ubotu seems unresponsive again, i've joined ubotwo but i'll have to go to bed in a short while
<Jucato> both bots replied in #kubuntu :)
<jdong> Jucato: yep :)
<crdlb> Could someone delete or fix !ubuntu-effects if ubotu is feeling better now?
<jdong> !ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> For help with 3d desktop effects applications or drivers please join #ubuntu-effects, someone there will be glad to help you. You can read http://forum.beryl-project.org/ for most common problems or questions.
<Pici> !-effects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about effects - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crdlb> as it no longer exists :)
<jdong> crdlb: where do you suggest we send people to?
<Pici> jdong: we're sending them to #compiz-fusion
<crdlb> it should mention #ubuntu and #compiz-fusion
<jdong> mmkay
<crdlb> yeah it forwards to #compiz-fusion now
<jdong> then work, ye minions :)
 * jdong ducks
<crdlb> also there are a bunch of channel-specific factoids that are a bit useless now
<ubotu> kitche called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> Pelo called the ops in #ubuntu
<Pici> Madpilot: hm. I need to fix my kickban alias
<crdlb> honest nick...
<Madpilot> you kicked, but the ban didn't take effect - I got that. Odd.
 * Jucato still doesn't fully agree with the whole redirect thing unless #compiz-fusion people have signified that they're willing to support *buntu-specific questions...
<Pici> Ah, I got a channel sync error
<crdlb> Jucato, well we already do
<crdlb> not sure it's a great idea though
<crdlb> seems like +m'ing the channel and putting something descriptive in the topic would work just as well
<Jucato> crdlb: yeah I know that it redirects now. already sent my thoughts to our mailing list before
<crdlb> Jucato, I mean we already take 99% ubuntu questions :)
<Jucato> aaah ok :)
<Jucato> thank you for that :)
<Jucato> but you might get more *kubuntu* questions the next few days
<Jucato> or weeks... or until we sort things out
<Pici> ubotu: forget ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> I'll forget that, Pici
<Pici> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Madpilot> is -release-party still open?
<Pici> Yep
<crdlb> the party is just getting started :o
<tonyyarusso> anyone know why the Xubuntu alternate is so much bigger than the desktop?
<Tm_T> Amaranth: I agree with Myrtti in what she said about your 'joke', FYI
<ubotu> Atalanta called the ops in #ubuntu
<Madpilot> Atalanta, we had a long discussion pre-release about new groups, temp. channels, etc
<Madpilot> decided that #ubuntu worked OK, basically
 * tonyyarusso wonders why people factoid immediately after you !factoid | people them.....
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, because people do not pay attention.
<Pici> I don't think we'll ever know.
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: I guess....
<crdlb> tonyyarusso, people also try to run them ;)
<tonyyarusso> crdlb: that is entertaining
<crdlb> bash: !ubuntu: event not found
<crdlb> help help help
<Madpilot> heh
<jdong> tritium: you wanna set a ban on unagi's nick altogether?
<tritium> jdong: perhaps I should
<tritium> Let's see if he acts up
<jdong> yeah
<jdong> he seems to think somehow that just because his IP changes it's not ban evading :)
<jdong> boy I love troll logic :)
<tritium> lol
<Madpilot> trolls do logic?
<tritium> Crazy trolls.
<cdm10> Is unagi somehow changing IPs?
<jdong> yes...
<tritium> yes
<jdong> he apparently has some sort of GPRS or PPP internet that changes IP's at every reconnect
<tritium> could ban by nick, or that portion of his IP address which doesn't appear to be changing....
<cdm10> yeah... but that might ban the entire isp
<jdong> tritium: how many other unagis would be around?
<jdong> I think a nickban is the most sane for now
<Burgundavia> mneptok: !!!
<Burgundavia> you around?
<tritium> jdong: but he just mentioned changing nicks...
<jdong> tritium: he can change his nick but he can't change his personality :)
<jdong> tritium: and if he does the latter, well then we don't have a problem anymore :)
<tritium> :)
<crdlb> use lart :P
<tritium> I don't ban often enough to be very quick on my feet.
<tritium> I rely too much on auto-bleh, also
<jdong> ok, unagi is starting to troll...
<jdong> and he has a partner too
<tritium> go for it, jdong 
<Madpilot> done
<tritium> or Madpilot ;)
<jdong> tritium: you mean, "or someone with real access (tm)" :)
<tritium> I have real access, silly :)
<jdong> I don't :)
<tritium> Oh, heh
<tritium> Sorry, I figured you were one of the new ops I've not met :)
<jdong> I only do opping in #ubuntuforums; I serve on the forum council too
<tritium> Excellent
<jdong> it's quite a hellish domain you IRC ops have to handle here :)
<jdong> stuff moves way too fast for my liking
<jdong> jesus unagi_
<tritium> No kidding!
<jdong>  /who shows two unagis on h*.area7.spcsdns.net
<jdong> that might be a safe banmask
<Madpilot> time to remember how to do a nickban
 * crdlb suggests unagi*!*@*
<Madpilot> ah, and the outraged PMs have started
<wii_> there's a nother person name wii in the same ch as i how is that?
 * jdong suggests *!*@h46*.area7.specdns.net
<jdong> wii_: that seems to be you.
<jdong> with different IP
<Madpilot> ah, and every 2nd word in the troll's PMs was "f*ck". Thanks for justifying the ban, dude.
<tritium> good teamwork :)
<wii_> jdong: thats not me 
 * tritium bets he'll be back with a new IP and a new nick
<jdong> wii_: same channel list, same realname, same username?
<jdong> that's a difficult to believe coincidence, no?
<jdong> the user, however, seems inactive
<wii_> jdong: that wa i saw i swear it's not me
<Madpilot> tritium, yes, but same old attitude, so we'll just keep going 'round and 'round
<jdong> have you recently been disconnected from IRC?
<tritium> Madpilot: we'll keep an eye out
<wii_> i was surfin on mega with zoom someone rote me in amsn then i saw konversation blinking then they say something about name allready taken
<jdong> wii_: ok, then most likely you just suffered a temporary network outage to freendoe
<wii_> jdong: i dont know i was only looking at videos
<jdong> wii_: the other one is a ghost of you
<wii_> 0.o
<jdong> it will disconnect by itself in roughly 120 seconds, or you may ghost it via NickServ
<tritium> wii_: /msg nickserv ghost wii <passwwd>
<wii_> 0.o
<tritium> Then, /nick wii
<wii_> allready in use
<nalioth> wii_: are you evading a k-line ?
<Madpilot> wii_, do '/msg nickserv help ghost' to get a better explanation of the problem
<wii_> '/msg nickserv help ghost
<Madpilot> no quote mares
<Madpilot> marks
<tritium> so far so good on unagi
<tritium> my syntax should be correct, isn't it?
<wii_> nalioth: whats a k-line
<Madpilot> tritium, looked fine
<tritium> thanks, Madpilot 
<wii_> ok
<Madpilot> there
<wii> tanks
<wii> bye
<jdong> now, you better resolve the kline issue with nalioth ...
<wii> what is that?
<jdong> apparently you have been served a network-wide ban?
<wii> oh that no need to solve it it's good how it is
<nalioth> hmmm.
<jdong> ROFL
<jdong> ROFL ROFL ROFL :D
<crdlb> hahaha
<tritium> haha
<jdong> that was GREAT
<tritium> That's one worth remembering
<Madpilot> what the heck?
<jdong> are /whois requests handled by the freenode server, or client-to-client?
<crdlb> server
<jdong> so (well I guess staff aside), users cannot be alerted if you do a /whois on them?
<nalioth> so should we continue the 'whack-a-troll' game with wii? he's evading a k-line
<crdlb> jdong, right
<jdong> nalioth: well I do want to see the fireworks :)
<nalioth> i'm tired.
<nalioth> is he being a prat?
<jdong> I wouldn't know.....
 * jdong joins -desktop/effects
<jdong> wait that's right, effects doesn't exist
<jdong> meh not that I see
<jdong> I guess deal with it the next time he manages to act up
<tritium> Madpilot: still no Mr. Unagi :)
<Madpilot> good riddance
<jdong> ok, quick test of ops in #uf, ignore false alarm please
<ubotu> jdong called the ops in #ubuntuforums
<jdong> ok done
<jdong> can someone say called the ops?
<crdlb> called the ops
<jdong> grr
<jdong> try again?
<crdlb> called the ops
<jdong> ok, I give up.
<Madpilot> jdong, if you're trying to set a trigger, use <bang>ops
<Madpilot> that is, ! then ops
<Madpilot> most of us trigger on that
<jdong> Madpilot: ah, ok. I was trying to go overboard and match ubotu's statement by regex and parse the channel to join :D
<crdlb> lol
 * jdong works on that....
 * jdong finds a test channel first :D
<Madpilot> which irc client, jdong? most have some sort of built-in 'alert on <phrase>' from what I've seen
<Madpilot> even gaim/pidgin can, and it's pretty useless at irc
<jdong> irssi :)
<jdong> cool, the trigger works :D
<jdong> wait.... wait.... security problem
 * jdong comes up with better regex for channels so he can't be lured into an auto-kline
<jdong> perfect
<jdong> there's no deathpits match .*bunt.*, are there? :D
<tonyy> Hold me - I'm IRCing from Pidgin
<jdong> ok, I think I got it correctly triggering now, just to ubotu's mask too :D
<jdong> ok, that's enough overachieving for one night
<jdong> 00:29 Trigger 4 added: -publics -channels '#ubuntu-ops' -masks  '*!*@ubuntu/bot/*' -regexp 'called the ops in (#.*bunt.*)' -command  'join $1' 
<tonyy> jdong: you're setting your client to join anywhere that gets an ops call?
<jdong> tonyy: yeah :)
<Madpilot> jdong, Ubuntu/Canonical/Freenode keep an eye on what #ubuntu-* channels are being formed, if that's what you mean by 'deathpits'
<tonyy> weirdo
<Madpilot> tonyy, is not pidgin horrible as an irc client?
<jdong> Madpilot: I just wanted to make sure bot-abuse can't lure me into an auto-kliner channel
<Madpilot> doubt it. 
<Madpilot> ask our resident staffers, though
<tonyy> Madpilot: absolutely wretched
<jdong> with my scripting skills, I doubt it
<jdong> aren't there more than one of those magical channels of DOOM?
<tonyy> I thought Gutsy was going to have FF 3?
<crdlb> is that even out yet?
<jdong> tonyy: it does in universe
<tonyy> good lord, so many bugs
<jdong> !info firefox-granparadiso gutsy
<ubotu> firefox-granparadiso: dummy upgrade package for firefox-granparadiso -> firefox-3.0. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0~alpha8+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 58 kB, installed size 128 kB
<tonyy> jdong: erm, Help > Release Notes links to the ones for Breezy :S
<jdong> tonyy: eep?
<tonyy> jdong: I'll have to confirm that elsewhere though - this is an upgrade, no a clean install, and it had some issues
<jdong> tonyy: mine link to Edgy
<tonyy> jdong: bah, that's what I meant.  Something in October that isn't right.
<jdong> tonyy: congrats on finding a bug, I guess :D
 * tonyy will file later
<tonyy> !cfblacklist
<ubotu> The following cards are blacklisted in Compiz due to stability & compatibility issues: Intel 965. ATI: Rs480, Rv350. ATI Mobility: x300, x600, x700. More info: http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist/
<jdong> Intel 965 should really be called GMA 3100 too....
<jdong> oh well
<jrib> !test
<jdong> oh boy :)
<jdong> botdeath!
<jrib> LjL-Temp, nalioth, Seveas  if you are up
<nalioth> jrib: ?
<jdong> nalioth: ubotu is down, so I guess we need ubotwo in the channels?
<nalioth> ubotu: test
<nalioth> ok, ubot3 is in #ubuntu and #kubuntu 
<jrib> thanks
<jdong> what's the difference between 2 and 3?
<nalioth> silence when ubotu returns to us, please
<nalioth> l j l owns and operates ubotwo  and i own and operate ubot3 
<tritium> ?
<jdong> ah, ok :)
 * jdong pokes 2 into #uf
<nalioth> jdong: is 3 good 'nuff ?
<jdong> nalioth: yeah, lemme pull 2 out then :D
<nalioth> i was not aware you had control of ubotwo 
<jdong> I'm gonna go sleep anyway :)
<jdong> nalioth: I just got access a few hours ago :)
<jdong> nalioth: it's like a shiny new toy
<nalioth> ah, well, let ubot3 stay 
<tonyy> Somebody please tell me how to get my account-differentiating icons back in the pidgin buddy list....
 * nalioth points tonyy to #pidgin
<tritium> Good night, jdong 
<jdong> night, tritium 
<mneptok> Burgundavia: oy.
<ubotu> Failed.
<Burgundavia> mneptok: you led a drinking session in Montreal, no?
<jrib> erm is ubot3 dead too?
<Madpilot> ubuntusucks, nice nick. need a hand?
<ubuntusucks> i want get in #ubuntu :)
<ubuntusucks> plz
<crdlb> !proxy
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<ubuntusucks> i china not allow
<crdlb> you could get an unaffiliated cloak I think?
<ubuntusucks> plz
<ubuntusucks> i did find google
<ubuntusucks> plz
<mneptok> Burgundavia: nope, Fab and Etienne. i manned the fort.
<Burgundavia> mneptok: right, well, I got an angry email
<Burgundavia> apparently there was too much drinking and not enough presentations
<tonyy> oh dear
<ubuntusucks> sor not mean i make angry
<Burgundavia> I replied saying that this was an informal gathering
<ubuntusucks> email
<elkbuntu> ubuntulog, it would be easier to take you seriously if you did not have a nick that insults what we do
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: you talkin to machines again? :)
<ubuntusucks> i person
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, what machine?
<crdlb> "<elkbuntu> ubuntulog"...
<elkbuntu> bah
<elkbuntu> i've been awake since 5am, im allowed to be braindead
<elkbuntu> ubuntusucks, are you aware that it would be easier to take you seriously if you did not have a nick that insults what we do
<ubuntusucks> insults what is insults i find google you use lots
<ubuntusucks> i want be like you
<ubuntusucks> plz
<elkbuntu> ubuntusucks, your nickname says that ubuntu is bad, were you aware of that?
<ubuntusucks> i nickname like you to :)
<Burgundavia> umm, you are also using tor
<Burgundavia> and on about 20 different ubuntu channels
<Burgundavia> I am having a hard time believing your story, ubuntusucks
<ubuntusucks> i find friends tor necessay so i dont trouble with police
<Burgundavia> where in China do you live?
<ubuntusucks> i friend has in trouble past
<Burgundavia> if you are truly Chinese, why not try #ubuntu-zh ?
<ubuntusucks> taiwan
<Burgundavia> then you don't need Tor
<Burgundavia> which is a nice little hole in your story
<mneptok> Burgundavia: seriously?
<ubuntusucks> yes irc tor
<Burgundavia> mneptok: assuming you are talking about my email, yes
<Burgundavia> yep, #ubuntu-tw exists
<Burgundavia> and your english is likely to get you into trouble in #ubuntu
<ubuntusucks> i connect #ubuntu-tw but no allow
<ubuntusucks> i connect #ubuntu-zh but no people
<ubuntusucks> ???
<ubuntusucks> i #ubuntu plz :)
<Burgundavia> I suggest you change your nick and then wait in #ubuntu-zh
<mneptok> not with that nick. and that's probbaly your problem with #ubuntu-tw. and stop using TOR.
<ubuntusucks> i connect #ubuntu-zh NO people
<Burgundavia> anyway, mneptok, your boys in Montreal did make this person powerful angry
<Myrtti> moin
<tonyy> hey Myrtti
<Madpilot> hi Myrtti 
<ubuntusucks> no reply #ubuntu-tw 
<ubuntusucks> i #ubuntu plz
<ubuntusucks> :)
<ubuntusucks> i #ubuntu plz :)
<Myrtti> this conversation isn't very productive, I see
<ubuntusucks> i #ubuntu plz :)
<Madpilot> ubuntusucks, we never let Tor users into #ubuntu. Ever. And with that nick, we're not likely to be helpful.
<Myrtti> ubuntusucks: stop repeating, you're not getting anywhere with that attitude
<Myrtti> /me suspects the words are too complicated
<ubuntusucks> #ubuntu plz i stop :) sor
<ubuntusucks> i sor :) #ubuntu?
<Madpilot> ubuntusucks, No. Your nickname is bad. And we do not let Tor users into #ubuntu.
<Madpilot> Back in a few - with luck, restarting in Gutsy.
<Myrtti> ubuntusucks: change your nick
<Myrtti> ubuntusucks: don't use Tor
<Myrtti> ubuntusucks: maybe then
<ubuntusucks> new ubuntu broked how fix i see 
<ubuntusucks> Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel.
<ubuntusucks> Kernel panic: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<ubuntusucks> how fix
<Myrtti> ubuntusucks: this is not the support channel, please stop it
<tonyy> This is not a support channel.
<Myrtti> /me considers using remove
 * crdlb wonders what's wrong with Myrtti's /me
<ubuntusucks> plz i just want help i computer not work :(
<Myrtti> /me has disabled it
<crdlb> heh
<Myrtti> ubuntusucks: change your nick and don't use tor
<Myrtti> ubuntusucks: how many times more do we have to tell you?
<elkbuntu> wtf?
<elkkubuntu> i connect #ubuntu plz now :)
<Myrtti> elkkubuntu: change your nick and donät use tor
<Myrtti> elkkubuntu: try to be more imaginative with your nick please
<elkkubuntu> i change nick i connect #ubuntu i must tor
<elkkubuntu> i just need help computer not work you broke it
<Myrtti> elkkubuntu: change your nick to something different, people are getting confused with your nick and elkbuntus
<Myrtti> elkkubuntu: and, you CAN NOT USE TOR on #ubuntu
<Myrtti> ok, this is hilarious
<myrttiubuntu> now in #ubuntu plz :)
<elkbuntu> trolling will get you nowhere
<Myrtti> may I, my finger is itching with /remove
<elkbuntu> you may
<tonyy> enough of that....
<crdlb> tonyy, *!?=jo@gateway/tor/* 
<tonyy> crdlb: Sounds right - I always mess up that option
<Myrtti> he even pm'd me
 * crdlb is now known as BanMaskBot
 * tonyy misses his pretty scripts
<crdlb> it isn't complicated at all, it just looks like it is :)
<tonyy> pidgin + irc = bad idea
<Madpilot> back, kind of in Gutsy
<crdlb> ubotu is spamming
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is spamming - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tonyy> Madpilot: kind of?
<Madpilot> got a couple of bugs in gnome
<Madpilot> and trackerd is eating my cpu
<Madpilot> Myrtti, did our tor-using person change their nick to "myrttiubuntu"?
<Myrtti> Madpilot: indeed
<Madpilot> charming
<tonyy> What would be good thing to use for caching internet traffic to save bandwidth for dialup users?  Squid?
<Hobbsee> LjL-Temp: we should request a wikilock on that page, btw
<tonyy> Hobbsee: which page is this?
<Hobbsee> !staff 
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<Hobbsee> we have a bad user operating under a tor cloak.  please nuke.
<Myrtti> again?
<Burgundavia> same guy
<Hobbsee> likely
<Hobbsee> done -devel adn -meeting
<tonyy> Hobbsee: If you don't mind me asking, how would a normal user such as myself (who won't be at UDS) go about getting people of importance to look at specs they write and consider making them happen?
<Hobbsee> tonyy: good question.  find someone interesting in implementing it, pretty much.
<Hobbsee> UDS is a red herring - the problem is finding those interested in doing it
<tonyy> hmmm
<tonyy> I have no idea how I'd do that
<tonyy> Planet Ubuntu with crossed fingers?
<Hobbsee> yeah, or seek people on the forusm
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure where one finds like-minded devs
<Hobbsee> depends what it is, too
<tonyy> Well, one of them involves telepathy, so I'll start with dholbach and gang on that.
<Hobbsee> ...
<Hobbsee> welcome
<ubuntuisshit> how fix shit ubuntu and shit ops?
<ubuntuisshit> how fix shit ubuntu and shit ops?
<ubuntuisshit> how fix shit ubuntu and shit ops?
<ubuntuisshit> how fix shit ubuntu and shit ops?
<ubuntuisshit> how fix shit ubuntu and shit ops?
<ubuntuisshit> how fix shit ubuntu and shit ops?
<ubuntuisshit> how fix shit ubuntu and shit ops?
<ubuntuisshit> how fix shit ubuntu and shit ops?
<ubuntuisshit> how fix shit ubuntu and shit ops?
<ubuntuisshit> how fix shit ubuntu and shit ops?
<ubuntuisshit> how fix shit ubuntu and shit ops?
<Hobbsee> bloody non-konversation.
<Madpilot> Hobbsee, been causing trouble for a bit now
<Hobbsee> i need nalioths' banscript.
<tonyy> Hobbsee: better than pidgin :P
<Hobbsee> tonyy: true that
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: so i've noticed.
 * Hobbsee plays whack-a-troll, channeling nalioth
<Hobbsee> chuga chuga chuga chuga choo choo!!!
 * Hobbsee pokes the guy on /stats p
<Jucato> ubuntuisshit is on the rampage
<Madpilot> which channel now?
<Jucato> [14:37] [Whois] ubuntuisshit is a user on channels: #edubuntu #ubuntu-bugs #ubuntu-desktop #ubuntu-doc #ubuntu-kernel #ubuntu-laptop #ubuntu-locoteams #ubuntu-mirrors #ubuntu-mobile #ubuntu-release-party #ubuntuforums #ubuntustudio
<Jucato> dunno if he's still there.. he's tor'ing
<Madpilot> Jucato, still on #ubuntu-doc; I don't have ops there though
 * Jucato only has powers in #kubuntu
<Madpilot> got lots of powers, but not there. thought i did.
<JanC> hm, there is someone in #ubuntu-kernel playing childish dirty-word-nick-changing-games...
 * Hobbsee doesnt
<Hobbsee> JanC: we know
<ubuntuisshit> how fix shit ubuntu and shit ops?
<ubuntuisshit> how fix shit ubuntu and shit ops?how fix shit ubuntu and shit ops?
<ubuntuisshit> how fix shit ubuntu and shit ops?
<ubuntuisshit> how fix shit ubuntu and shit ops?
<ubuntuisshit> how fix shit ubuntu and shit ops?how fix shit ubuntu and shit ops?
<ubuntuisshit> how fix shit ubuntu and shit ops?
<ubuntuisshit> how fix shit ubuntu and shit ops?how fix shit ubuntu and shit ops?
<ubuntuisshit> how fix shit ubuntu and shit ops?
<ubuntuisshit> how fix shit ubuntu and shit ops?how fix shit ubuntu and shit ops?
<ubuntuisshit> how fix shit ubuntu and shit ops?
<ubuntuisshit> how fix shit ubuntu and shit ops?
<JanC> I see :P
<Hobbsee> got him.
<Myrtti> the staff would be lovely
<crdlb> out of curiosity why don't you guys just add *!*@ubuntu/member/* to the access lists?
 * Hobbsee wonders keep oping her
<Hobbsee> crdlb: because not all ubuntu members should be trusted with ops.
<crdlb> heh really?
<Myrtti> /me rolls her eyes
<Madpilot> lots of people get membership for reasons that have nothing to do with IRC
<Madpilot> and haven't a clue what to do with oply pwrs
<Myrtti> or how to behave...
<JanC> not everybody can ask someone politely to behave first  ;)
 * crdlb finds that very ... disturbing
<crdlb> goodbye ops
<Madpilot> I think we scared him. 
<Madpilot> :)
<Myrtti> ahem
<Myrtti> #urp
<Madpilot> not in there, is it being savaged?
 * Jucato wonders what's so scary about that... :P
<Myrtti> [09:50] ��� ubuntuisshit [i=boodf@gateway/tor/x-6f788becd4133971] has left  #ubuntu-release-party [requested by Myrtti]
<Jucato> :)
<Myrtti> [09:51] ��� mode/#ubuntu-release-party [+b *!*@gateway/tor/*] by Myrtti
<Madpilot> Myrtti, good
<ubotu> dholbach called the ops in #ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> dholbach called the ops in #ubuntu-bugs
<Madpilot> we should shut that channel down in half a day or so anywya
<ubotu> magnetron called the ops in #ubuntu-release-party
<ubotu> scguy318 called the ops in #ubuntu-release-party
<Jucato> I guess he's still there...
<Myrtti> we need some sort of a kline ...
<Jucato> we need staffers..
<Madpilot> some of that might have been bot lag
<Jucato> oh yeah... the bot lagged :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: they'r etrying
<Hobbsee> already speaking to one, but he doesnt want to call at 4am local
 * Jucato waves at Hobbsee
<Jucato> :D
<Hobbsee> hiya Jucato!
<Myrtti> should I release the ban?
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: which?
<Madpilot> Myrtti, here, or in #urp?
<Myrtti> urp
<Hobbsee> pft
<Hobbsee> why do we still have that open?
<Myrtti> I have no idea
<Hobbsee> for people to celebrate gutsy, i guess
<Myrtti> yeah, well, there's some IRL release parties this weekend
<Myrtti> /me looks at her backpack
<tonyy> I'll close urp over the weekend, but might as well let them have their fun today
<Hobbsee> tonyy: fair enough
<Jucato> he/it is getting annoying
<Hobbsee> yup
<Madpilot> there
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: i've forwarded all of tor to here on a couple of channels.  if he wants to come and play, he can do it with a real IP.
<Madpilot> good
<Jucato> hahaha
<Madpilot> better
<Hobbsee> but i've only done that in a couple
<Jucato> Hobbsee: is #kubuntu protected w/ that now?
<Hobbsee> nope
<Hobbsee> feel free to protect i
<Jucato> Hobbsee: um... you'll have to do that for me. I'm about to go down with something, that's why I asked :(
 * Jucato waves goodbye (for now)
<Hobbsee> ahh
<BugMaN> hi all! Please someone could add my ubuntu/member cloak? my LP profile is https://launchpad.net/~bugman and my mail address is bugman@ubuntu.com
<Myrtti> intresting
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Hobbsee> ah yes, where are they from?
<Madpilot> must be our latest tor troll again
<Madpilot> fun
<Hobbsee> meeting or devel, i wonder
<Madpilot> so tempting to just ban *!*@gateway/tor/*
<BugMaN> hi all! Please someone could add my ubuntu/member cloak? my LP profile is https://launchpad.net/~bugman and my mail address is bugman@ubuntu.com my secondary nick is "bugmandue"
<Myrtti> no, didn't someone put all the tor-users banforwarded here
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: only for some of them.
<Hobbsee> er, some of the channels
<Myrtti> a lot of traffic, I see
<Madpilot> someone is in desperate need of a life...
<Madpilot> jkimball4, can we help  you?
<jkimball4> Madpilot: I'm interested in the operation of Ubuntu channels. 
<jkimball4> Although, it appears I could be kicked for watching channel babble.
<Madpilot> this isn't exactly a public channel, jkimball4 - but you're welcome to watch our current trolling idiot bounce in and out of here for a bit if you like
<jkimball4> I'll let this channel be.  I can always read the logs on irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> Naflol12: had enough soon?
<Madpilot> Myrtti, you've let staff know about our visitor, right?
<Myrtti> nope, I'm totally unfamiliar with the whole issue, and kinda busy too
<PriceChild> wth is going on....
<Madpilot> PriceChild, we offended a Tor-abusing troll. 
<PriceChild> ahhh
<PriceChild> Naflol12, please stop join/parting
<PriceChild> You too Gun_de_gray16 
<PriceChild> Can I help either of you or are you just leaving?
<PriceChild> gah not that
<Madpilot> theres one banned
<Madpilot> for the moment
<Madpilot> Naflol12, bored of this stupid game yet?
<Madpilot> hmm... I think that'll hold
<Madpilot> PriceChild, I'm about to crash. want to ping staff if idiot Tor-abuser comes back?
<PriceChild> gah sorry I disappeared for a second,
<PriceChild> Erm I don't really think join/parting a channel crosses freenode guidelines :/
<PriceChild> Unless we count it as spam.
<Madpilot> I would
<Myrtti> I'm ready to count *that* as spam
<PriceChild> hmmm no nalioth....
<PriceChild> *ping* rob ^
<Myrtti> what's up with ubotu
<PriceChild> is ubotu gone as well?
<PriceChild> ubotu, ping
<Madpilot> this particular troll arrived begging for access to #ubuntu while Tor-cloaked. When we wouldn't do that, it began attacking, basically
<Myrtti> !ping
<Madpilot> need sleep. talk to you all soon.
<Madpilot> have fun with the trolls.
<ubotu> pong
<Myrtti> He's SLLLLOW
<Myrtti> omg
<Jucato> !ping
<Jucato> hm...
<PriceChild> Seveas, ubotu's being annoyin again
<Jucato> even ubotwo's unresponsive in main channels...
<PriceChild> Jucato, muted
<PriceChild> I've put him back into #ubuntu
<PriceChild> I did remove earlier as ubotu did catch up
<Jucato> I've put him in #kubuntu
<Jucato> he's just lagging I guess?
<Jucato> he replied now
<PriceChild> Jucato, bots take a fwe seconds to sync before they'll respond
<ubotu> pong
<Jucato> he's back! hehe
<Myrtti> hehe
<Jucato> and he's gone hahah
<Myrtti> but ubotwo took over at #ubuntu
<Jucato> yeah I'm keeping ubotwo in #kubuntu for now
<PriceChild> I guess ubotu's sorting himself out now
<Seeker`> is the madness sorting itself out now?
<PriceChild> give him a few minutes, he joins slowly
<ubotu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> did anyone take note of the peak for #ubuntu and the party channel?
<elkbuntu> s/peak/peaks/
<Myrtti> someone had the script running
<Myrtti> in irssi that logs the peak
<PriceChild> !test
<PriceChild> gah ubotu's gone again... :/
<Pici> Peak for #ubuntu@freenode: 1617 (Thu Oct 18 15:16:23 2007)
<Pici> Peak for #ubuntu-release-party@freenode: 784 (Thu Oct 18 07:33:08 2007)
<Pici> Times are EST
<elkbuntu> wow, it didnt really go any higher than last release...
<Myrtti> was there #urp the last time?
<PriceChild> yes
<PriceChild> got about 650
<Pici> !test
<Myrtti> damn
<Pici> ubuntu-nl.org looks to be up at least.
<ubotu> Failed.
<Myrtti> that's sad
<ubotu> Failed.
<Hobbsee> ah, cool
<Hobbsee> (thanks Pici)
<Pici> (you're welcome Hobbsee) (I think)
<Pici> !test
<Myrtti> poor ubotu
<ubotu> Failed.
<Pici> You can say that again.
<Jucato> lol
<Myrtti> TLC for ubotu? <3
<jrib> !test
<BugMaN> hi all! Please someone could add my ubuntu/member cloak? my LP profile is https://launchpad.net/~bugman and my mail address is bugman@ubuntu.com my secondary nick is "bugmandue"
<jpatrick> poor ubotu
<Jucato> hehe yeah
<Jucato> overworked, underpaid (unpaid?)
<Jucato> but it can't say unloved :)
<LjL> ouch, ubotu is still coming and going?
<jrib> yes
<LjL> does seveas know yet?
<jussi01> Jucato: you didnt give it enough !botsnacks ! :P
<Jucato> haha :)
<Pici> jussi01: it knew!
<Pici> talking about food made it come back
<Pici> So what should we do with ubotu today? leave him muted and use ubot3 until he becomes stable?
<Pici> or just keep up with the muting and unmuting of ubot3?
<LjL> leave ubotu muted
<LjL> it's done this since 12 hours
<LjL> i don't see why it would stop
<LjL> ubot3 is fine
<ubot3> Factoid is fine not found
<LjL> except for being an idiot like all bots
<Pici> ubot3 needs a factoid refresh, its pulling ooold stuff
<ubot3> Pici: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> quiet you
<Mez> ubot3, be silent
<ubot3> Factoid be silent not found
<LjL> Pici: it is? how old?
<LjL> !gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<Mez> ubot3, gutsy
<ubot3> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<LjL> hmm
<LjL> ubotwo is more updated
<Pici> ubot3: ccsm
<ubot3> Factoid ccsm not found
<LjL> but ubotwo doesn't know a lot of syntax that ubot3 knows
<LjL> including !x > y see the private message
<Pici> Well, we need that
<LjL> yeah, many people use it me included
<LjL> i mean, !x > y works
<LjL> it's just adding something after y that doesn't work
<Pici> even parenthesis?
<LjL> Pici: yeah. the only thing that works (i think) is adding a |, which is how it was in ubotu some time ago
<LjL> !test > ljl    (ljl, see the private message from Ubotu) | test
<LjL> !mp3 > ljl    (ljl, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> ubotwo: join #ubuntu-bots
<LjL> Pici: yes, things like "!msg the bot > ljl | ljl, see the message from the bot" work
<LjL> but only if you use the |
<Pici> hm
<LjL> (i used "msg the bot" because if i use a single-word factoid, my client auto-replaces it automatically =)
<LjL> problem is, a lot of people now are using scripts that *don't* include the |
<LjL> i'll see if i can just hack into the code
<Pici> nal1oth owns ubot3 right?
<LjL> yes
<Pici> nalioth: ping, can we get ubot3's factoids updated/synced with ubotu's?
<LjL> crap
<Pici> crap?
<LjL> i just overwrote the wrong directory
<Pici> crap
<LjL> ubotwo: test
 * jussi01 hugs LjL... there there
<LjL> not all is lost... I HAVE A BACKUP BOT!
<LjL> for the backup bot
<Pici> you are insane
<LjL> yeah that's not the issue though
<Pici> Not this time
<LjL> !gutsy
<LjL> yeah well it works
<LjL> err
<LjL> was #ubuntu-effects reopened on purpose
<LjL> or is it just that there is no chanserv and whoever was in there parted?
<Pici> er... not to my knowledge
<LjL> that's not good
<Pici> No.
<LjL> it was confusing enough
<Pici> Can you set the forward?
<LjL> Pici: i can, but i cannot make chanserv join. someone will have to stay in there (a bot or two should do)
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<Amaranth> DBO, Seveas: /cs set #ubuntu-effects guard on
<LjL> poor nalioth
<LjL> Amaranth: sorry for the getting the bot in #compiz-fusion
<djennewe> can someone help me get back into #ubuntu?
<LjL> ouch no not ubot3_
<LjL> djennewe: sure, are you ready for a test?
<djennewe> yes
<LjL> djennewe: thank you, you can join
<djennewe> thanks, LjL !
<LjL> ubot3_, change your darn nickname
<ubot3_> LjL: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LjL> i never thought that for a moment
<LjL> nalioth: you alive?
<ubotu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntuforums
<nalioth> i hate the phone companies
<LjL> ah you're alive
<LjL> nalioth: ubotu is still gone mad, ubot3's factoid database is outdated for some reason, and if you can set chanserv guard on -effects, please do
<nalioth> LjL: patience, my lovely internet provider went down last night with no notice
<nalioth> "scheduled maintenance"
<Pici> And we'd like some food too.
<LjL> "scheduled" doesn't have to mean "notified" :)
<nalioth> where is ubot3 needed?
<LjL> nalioth: in the main channel, ubotwo is working ok now
<LjL> channels
<LjL> nalioth: it doesn't have bugtracker though
<LjL> so perhaps ubot3 is needed in -motu -devel or something
<nalioth> sorry, i just woke up.  is Ubotwo sufficient for #ubuntu and others, or is ubot3 needed there and ubotwo is fine sitting in the corner?
<LjL> nalioth: ubotwo does seem to be taking the load with no problems right now. it's in #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #ubuntu-release-party and #ubuntuforums
<nalioth> ok
<LjL> but nowhere else (i don't even really know what channels ubotu is normally in)
<Seeker`> whats wrong with ubotu?
<nalioth> we usually wait for folks to come in here and poke us
<LjL> Seeker`: it keeps excess flooding
<LjL> since last night
<nalioth> Seeker`: he's amazingly lagged
<Seeker`> so its just that he cant send enough responses without flooding?
<LjL> Seeker`: no, not quite... it starts lagging a lot (for some reason, probably server load)
<LjL> then it tries to spurt out everything at once, and excess floods
<Seeker`> ah, thats bad
<Seeker`> what server is it acutally on?
<LjL> some of seveas' machines
<nalioth> thats one of the problems, it's not on a oc12 somewhere
<Seeker`> what speed connection is it on then?
<LjL> the connection speed should be ok really
<LjL> it's the server that seems to get overloaded sometimes
<LjL> and supybot is VERY sensitive to load
<LjL> don't ask me why... but i've never seen another bot that quits when you run a long cp -a
<Seeker`> :S
<Seeker`> thats bad
<PriceChild> nalioth, what's up with ubot3? :/
<nalioth> PriceChild: what's up with it, indeed?
<Seeker`> sounds like there needs to be a server farm of ubotus
<PriceChild> nalioth, oh you don't know then? :/
<PriceChild> dholbach just poked me for our team report at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports/October2007 Seen as we haven't had a meeting, I'm going to put down stuff that we decided during discussion here and ML, things like +1 and -effects.
<PriceChild> Seveas, nalioth elkbuntu LjL ^
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, fair enough
<PriceChild> Anything else to put on the report that you can think of?
<Seeker`> could you not convince Canonical to host ubotu? and put it on a fast server / connectino?
<nalioth> Seeker`: this subject is constantly under discussion
<nalioth> various methods of keeping an infobot active at all times
<Seeker`> I think I read something about the somewhere
<Seeker`> yeah, ont he irc mailing list
<LjL> PriceChild: ok
<LjL> ubotu seems to work now though?
<LjL> hasn't quit for a while, and seems responsive
<LjL> i'll give it a go
<nalioth> ubotu: test
<ubotu> Failed.
<nalioth> i've pulled ubotu out of all the channels it was in
<LjL> nalioth: pulled as in kicked?
<nalioth> no, i asked it to part
<Seeker`> nalioth: ubotu is in -uk at the moment
<LjL> i'll keep ubotwo in -release-party just to lighten ubotu's load a little
<nalioth> i don't know why we didn't send a backup bot in there in the first place
<LjL> i did
<LjL> ah
<LjL> well i initially put ubotwo there
<LjL> then seveas put ubotu
<LjL> i suppose he didn't expect it to fail like this
<LjL> but i don't think it's really -release-party's fault either
<Seeker`> what does ubotu do apart from factiods?
<LjL> Seeker`: bug #23
<LjL> perhaps not in this channel
<LjL> !test
<LjL> oh no
<Seeker`> bug tracking stuff then
<nalioth> this is pretty rad.  i've not had a gusty update in 4 days
<Seeker`> nalioth: I've not had one either
<LjL> ok, i spoke too soon. ubotu is gone again :)
<Pici> I miss my updates :(
<PriceChild> *wonders how the forums haven't died  yet*
<PriceChild> Server Load Averages  	11.90  13.03  14.71 | 11,005 Users Online (1,425 members and 9,580 guests)
<nalioth> #ubuntu hit 1617 users yesterday about 20 hours ago.  seems the max for release day so far
<LjL> nalioth: yeah i won the bet
<LjL> i bet between 1600 and 1700 :)
<PriceChild> *awards ljl a medal*
<LjL> people are tired of our releases :)
<LjL> even the botnets won't bother anymore
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 23 in baz "baz redo should use merge3 for conflicts like most other commands do." [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/23
<ubotu> Failed.
<Pici> whoa
<Pici> Alas poor ubotu, I knew him well.
 * nalioth runs some errands
<nalioth> bbl
<Seeker`> wow, 24 min lag
<no0tic> many italian users are complaining about slow dns resolving only under gutsy, is there any issue?
<Pici> no0tic: This isnt a support channel, I think you want #ubuntu :)
<LjL> Pici: he's an op
<no0tic> I'm an ubuntu-it op, I believed that this channel could be useful to share infos between us
<LjL> no0tic: can't it be the good old ipv6 issue?
<LjL> !ipv6
<LjL> yeah whatever
<no0tic> LjL, yes, I know that "issue", I'll try to explain
<LjL> no0tic: or it could be the stupid avahi/resolvconf/whatever
<LjL> well i shouldn't call them stupid but they are
<no0tic> yes, you shouldn't :) I wonder why they are installed by default
<Pici> LjL: oh
<Pici> no0tic: Sorry about that :)
<no0tic> Pici, :)
<LjL> gah, i try to grep "dns" in the logs...
<LjL> and of course there is someone with a dns_56 nickname.
<Pici> grep -v dns_56
<LjL> yeah i did :P
<LjL> anyway i can't find anything special about dns problems
<LjL> no0tic: in my logs i can't find anything special about dns
<jdong> LjL: I haven't  heard much relating to dns either
<Seeker`> I haven't seen any resolution issues
<jdong> ;; Query time: 3 msec
<LjL> Seeker`: are you saying there's something wrong with the matrix? :)
 * Seeker` doesn't get it
<LjL> Seeker`: nevermind :P
 * Seeker` goes to find stuff from shops
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<jdong> ha, poor bot
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-motu, persia said: !back is Hurray, I've rejoined the channel.  Too many bugs :)
<jdong> haha
<jdong> is it time to get all the factoids we want in, before the bot dies again?
<LjL> jdong: if you want it to die again :P
<Pici> I dont think it syncs that often
<jdong> :D
<LjL> it should stay now anyway
<Pici> does it?
<LjL> Pici: yes
<jdong> !-twss-#ubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> if a factoid is added, it stays
<Pici> LjL: I mean the backup bots
<LjL> Pici: ah, mine syncs just every night
 * jdong shakes ubotu a bit
<ubotu> twss is <alias> twss-#ubuntuforums - added by PriceChild on 2007-09-16 18:52:21
<jdong> !-twss-#ubuntuforums
<ubotu> twss-#ubuntuforums aliases: twss-#ubuntu-offtopic - added by Hobbsee on 2007-04-26 03:45:18
<jdong> wtf? recursive?
<jdong> !-twss-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubotu> twss is <alias> twss-#ubuntuforums - added by PriceChild on 2007-09-16 18:52:21
<LjL> jdong: no not recursive
 * jdong looks in confusion...
<LjL> jdong: the main factoid is twss-#ubuntuforums
<LjL> the others are aliases
<jdong> OH
<jdong> I see it
<ubotu> In ubotu, persia said: ubotu is back !
<jdong> !twhs-#ubuntuforums is <reply> That's what he said!
 * Pici wonders if recursive <alias> es work
<jdong> mmm?
<LjL> Pici: they used to break the bot completely :)
<LjL> that's been fixed now though
<persia> Please ignore my edit request.  I was trying to understand the parsing routine in a /msg
<Pici> persia: we will ;)
<LjL> persia: we suspected we should ignore it :P
<persia> Pici: Thanks :)
<jdong> !twhs-#ubuntuforums is <reply>That's what he said!
<jdong> grr isn't that the syntax?
<LjL> jdong: yeah
<LjL> !twhs-#ubuntuforums
<Seeker`> woo for botlag
<LjL> !twhs-#ubuntuforums is <reply> That's what he said!
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> jdong: *shrug*
<jrib> make a normal one without <reply> first
<jdong> LjL: how the???
<jdong> oh
<LjL> jdong: he hates you.
<jdong> I tend to have that effect :D
<jrib> !twhs-#ubuntuforums is foo
<LjL> jrib, it works now
<Pici> but twhs already means something
<LjL> jdong: are you logged in?
<Seeker`> !twhs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twhs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !twhs-#ubuntuforums
<ubotu> That's what he said!
<jdong> LjL: logged in to what?
<Pici> jdong: ze bot
<LjL> jdong: to ubotu. not that one normally needs to, but try @login or %login
 * jdong no got bot access
<jdong> %login
<jdong> ha
<jdong> pwned
<LjL> jdong: ah that explains it then :P
<PriceChild> man we've still got a ridiculous number on uf.org
<jdong> "You press start and up comes the toolbar... that's what she said"
<jdong> oh crap why's there a + by my name
 * jdong quietly /win 4's....
<BugMaN> PriceChild: hi, could you set an ubuntu cloak, my LP profile is bugman, my secondary nick is bugmandue
<PriceChild> Hey BugMaN.
<PriceChild> bugman have you linked your secondary nick and set an email?
<BugMaN> PriceChild: hi
<BugMaN> yes
<PriceChild> (you can paste the output of "/msg nickserv info bugman" to me if unsure)
<PriceChild> nalioth, cloak please for BugMaN (I've added to launchpad)
<PriceChild> BugMaN, nalioth is /away so you may have to wait a short while sorry :)
<BugMaN> PriceChild: ok i'm waiting :)
<Pici> PriceChild: are the ! ops rules in #compiz-fusion the same as in our channels? It set off my hilight but I'm not sure if they use it in emergencies only as we do.
<ubotu> Martinp23 called the ops in #ubuntu
<Pici> arg... I keep getting desynced from #ubuntu and cant ban
<PriceChild> 8VJdgol
<Pici> I'll ignore tat
<PriceChild> oh dear :)
<Pici> s/tat/that
<PriceChild> *disables ssh*
<PriceChild> *wonders why the screen didn't lock*
<PriceChild> And pici I can't type properly so that wasn't all of it :P
<Pici> PriceChild: I've (properly) typed two of my passwords somewhere on irc, so I know the feeling
<Seeker`> ouch
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<Seeker`> whats wronf?
<Amaranth> stupid people are joining #ubuntu-effects and asking #ubuntu-type questions
<Amaranth> One problem: #ubuntu-effects is #compiz-fusion
<Seeker`> there isn't really anything you can do to stop that thouhg, is there?
<Amaranth> nope
<Amaranth> But the ops in #compiz-fusion are complaining
<nalioth> it will take some time for the new changes to become known
<nalioth> the #compiz-fustion guys should have realized this
<Amaranth> Well we did tell them it was only a few people
<Amaranth> Seems people are more interested in the channel thanks to gutsy
<Amaranth> But better for them to get to #compiz-fusion than #ubuntu-effects and talk to a wall
<Amaranth> PriceChild: compiz? :)
<Amaranth> PriceChild: fix coming in gutsy-updates, gnome-screensaver is stupid
<PriceChild> Amaranth, nope no compiz
<Amaranth> oh
<PriceChild> Amaranth, Why on earth are people asking desktop-effectsy questions in what they think is -effects? :/
<Amaranth> err
<PriceChild> non-desktop-effectsy
<Amaranth> PriceChild: The same reason they think #ubuntu-desktop and #ubuntu-devel will give them help
<Amaranth> PEBKAC
<LjL> PriceChild, Amaranth: we could perhaps arrange for a +m of #ubuntu-effects with the topic pointing to #compiz-fusion, rather than a plain banforward
<LjL> err, forward
<LjL> without ban
<Seeker`> LjL: getting to used to banning people these days?
<LjL> heh
<LjL> well no i use forward/banforward/redirect a bit interchangeably
<LjL> but a channel forward is a bit different from a banforward
<Seeker`> yeah
<LjL> although the former can be implemented using the latter, if wanted =)
<Seeker`> :)
<Seeker`> LjL: are you forwarding all joins to -party of -offtopic now?
<LjL> Seeker`: you. lovely, aren't i.
<LjL> s/you/yup/
<Seeker`> yup
<mneptok> nalioth: orp.
<nalioth> mneptok: gurg?
<mneptok> nalioth: mind adding me to #gobuntu?
<nalioth> type /j #gobuntu 
<nalioth> add yourself
<LjL> i suspect he meant the access list
<LjL> (don't thank me)
<mneptok> 17:07 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You have been added to the access list for #gobuntu with level [-100000000000000000000000000]
<mneptok> thanks :(
<LjL> mwaha
<PriceChild> lol how rude :D
<nalioth> mneptok: i suspect your copy didn't go far enough
<Madpilot> nalioth, did that Tor-abusing troll about 10-12hrs ago get a kline finally?
<nalioth> Madpilot: which one? i unfortunately experience 3 or 4 per day
<Madpilot> nalioth, the one that was join/part spamming in here with two or three accounts
<nalioth> didn't see it, Madpilot 
<Madpilot> guess he gave up. I wound up setting nickbans to keep him out of here.
<mneptok> Madpilot: that "ubuntusucks" guy, allegedly from Taiwan?
<Madpilot> mneptok, that one
<Madpilot> was using a couple of unpleasant nicks - see the banlist here - then just join/part spamming
<PriceChild> AHEM yipe in #ubuntu
<LjL> shouldn't be too harmful in #ubuntu
<Madpilot> thought he was perma-banned?
<Madpilot> or is that from -offtopic?
<LjL> from offtopic
<Madpilot> k
<PriceChild> <hatta> 1419 nicks and no ops
<PriceChild> <hatta> hah
<Madpilot> in #ubuntu?
<LjL> yes
<Madpilot> he
<Madpilot> heh
<LjL> (where else are there 1419 nicks? :P)
<Madpilot> we lurk, it's more fun that way
<PriceChild> Hmm I think he was just amused.
<Madpilot> ya, doesn't seem to be causing trouble despite that entry line
<PriceChild> !md5sum
<ubotu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<PriceChild> !md5sums
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about md5sums - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> !no md5sums is <reply> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, PriceChild said: !no md5sums is <reply> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<PriceChild> bah... and what's that "no" about
<PriceChild> @login
<ubotu> OK
<LjL> uhm
<LjL> !verify
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<LjL> PriceChild: those three wiki pages should be kind of pulled together i think
<tritium> Madpilot: Mr. Unagi is back
<Madpilot> which channel?
<tritium> #ubuntu
<PriceChild> howtomd5sum and verifyisohowto yeah
<Madpilot> tritium, nuke instantly for ban-evasion, or leave him?
<tritium> Madpilot: and I don't get it.  I set a proper ban on his nick, I thought
<tritium> Madpilot: he's okay, I think.  Today is a new day.
<Madpilot> ok, we'll see
<ubotu> gordonjcp called the ops in #ubuntu
<tritium> Our LoCo is having its release party today (I know, a day late...)
<tritium> hmm, /set bell_beeps ON, and /set beep_msg_level HILIGHT still doesn't seem to have enabled audible nick highlighting for me (irssi)
<mneptok> tritium: is it a remote host?
<tritium> mneptok: yes, I'm sshed into my server
<tritium> I have irssi running in a screen session
<mneptok> if so, there are some very annoyed people at your colo
<mneptok> you just turned on audible beeping on that remote machine.
<tritium> mneptok: oh, no, my server is also my mythtv box in my living room :)
<Seeker`> whoever is watching tv is annoyed then :P
<mneptok> what sound architecture does irssi use?
<Seeker`> mneptok: its just the system beep afaik#
<tritium> yeah, system beep
<tritium> Okay, that explains it :)
<wii> when i went to  #ubuntu-effects i was fowarded to #compiz-fusion then banned :D ubuntu effects dont exist anymore?
<LjL> no, it doesn't.
<wii> ok
<LjL> wii: other questions?
<wii> no
<LjL> he got that subtle invite, at least
 * Seeker` hates the phrase "it doesnt work"
<LjL> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Seeker`> is ubotu better now
<LjL> yeah
<Seeker`> yay :)
<Amaranth> !-doesn't work
<ubotu> doesn't work aliases: work, doesntwork, doesnt work - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 16:49:40
<Amaranth> aww come on
<Amaranth> I added that one, stole it from ##php
<Amaranth> Oh, maybe 2006-06-18 is when cafeugo's ubotu went offline and Seveas' came
<LjL> Amaranth: he implemented that fake "added by" feature only to get all the merit
<LjL> i found that out long ago
<Amaranth> I added that before he was even around, I think :)
<Seveas> Amaranth, I've been around since september '04 :)
<Seveas> way before ubotu v1 was there
<Amaranth> Seveas: I don't remember you back then :)
<Amaranth> Were you an op?
<Seveas> not before june '05
<Amaranth> Ah, that'd be it then
<Seveas> or maybe earlier
<Amaranth> I think I was as of jan '05
<Seveas> could be, you were op before me :)
<Seeker`> wow, Amaranth has been aroudn a while then :P
<ompaul> Seeker`, so have a few people
 * Seeker` only started using linux in october 04, and ubuntu in about may 06
<Seveas> noob :p
<ompaul> Seveas, na that is uber noob
<ompaul> :)
<Seveas> hehe
<mc44> I've been on freenode since 1934
<Seeker`> I've been using irc since about 2001 though
<mc44> ompaul: using the 24 hour time, obviously
<Amaranth> Seeker`: I only started using linux (all the time) since Oct '04 :)
<ompaul> cos I can
<ompaul> :P
<ompaul> loriel
<Amaranth> IRC was about 2001
<ompaul> irc helping people since 94 :)
 * Seeker` was spending around 300 hours a month on irc in 2002
<ompaul> mind you 
<ompaul> we used to call the channel #no-help after 2.3 freebsd
<LjL> ompaul: and cos 1) he doesn't use 24-hour time 2) he was around since before 1934 according to my logs
<ompaul> and made it official at 2.4 time
<ompaul> LjL, +3.142
<ompaul> have some pie
<Madpilot> 3.142/6 - a slice of pi
<ompaul> Madpilot, pi over two to you too 
<Seeker`> hmm, I'm trying to work out when I first joined freenode
<ompaul> Madpilot, a sine of the times
<Amaranth> I had a stupid nick when I first joined freenode
<Madpilot> ompaul, we give out pi cos we care, right?
<Amaranth> Got dragged here from mircx by someone wanting my PHP knowledge to prove some guy wrong in #phpfreaks
<LjL> ompaul: 2.71828   6.626068 × 10-34 m2 kg / s  ?!??!
<Amaranth> Ended up agreeing with the guy and sticking around
<ompaul> LjL, you're making light of the subject now
<Amaranth> We ended up making Apple look stupid twice in 24 hours ;)
<Amaranth> Funny how all that works
<Seeker`> Amaranth: cool
<LjL> when i first joined freenode, i was k-lined
<Seeker`> I reckon I was first in #ubuntu-uk in november last year
<Seeker`> LjL: how did you manage that?
<LjL> Seeker`: secret.
<ompaul> LjL, and now look at you
<Amaranth> If some random guy hadn't wanted to prove his point I wouldn't be on freenode and wouldn't have made online music stores, PHP->C++ compilers, iTMS clients, etc
<LjL> ompaul: yeah, unfortunately the stupid staffer removed the k-line after a while...
<ompaul> heh
<ompaul> okay I now go to bed
<ompaul> night all
<Seeker`> night
<LjL> night
<Seeker`> LjL: how did you get involved with the op stuff? Just the right place at the right time?
<databuddy> eh
<databuddy> could someone sajoin me to ubuntu+1?
 * databuddy will sign on from server or something....
<Amaranth> no, it's gone
<databuddy> Amaranth its not gone
<Amaranth> you're not baned, the channel is gone
<Amaranth> banned*
<databuddy> its forwarded and several hundred ppl are still in it
<Amaranth> They should leave
<databuddy> 340ish when my computer locked up
<databuddy> http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Live_CD_distributions#Create_your_own_Debian_Live_CD  <<--- btw awesome tut on livecd truely custom stuff- should be added to main wiki
<Amaranth> databuddy: The idea is to get people _out_ of #ubuntu+1
<Amaranth> databuddy: So you won't be let back in
<databuddy> bah
<Seeker`> databuddy: I believe it will be unlocked when work starts on Hardy
<databuddy> plenty of us put in the time...... should still be limited open
<databuddy> Seeker` they said a few weeks or so
<databuddy> which is annoying...
<Seeker`> databuddy: Yeah, after UDS I think
<Amaranth> If you want to 'put in the time' gutsy issues go to #ubuntu now :)
<databuddy> i take it youve not /whois 'd me 
<Amaranth> All good then
<Amaranth> You don't get a private playground :P
<databuddy> ha
<databuddy> its hardly private with a couple hundred other ppl playing in the sandbox ~_^
<Amaranth> Not anymore :)
<LjL> databuddy, last time we kicked everyone out, and everyone whined. so we're letting it die a natural death this time.
<LjL> but there's no purpose keeping it open
<LjL> gutsy is out
<Amaranth> I just made it +m
<databuddy> LjL its not a gutsy chan..... 
<Amaranth> So perhaps they'll clear out quicker
<Amaranth> databuddy: No, it's for hardy which does not exist yet
<LjL> databuddy: it's the chan for ubuntu+1. there is currently no ubuntu+1.
<Amaranth> So the channel does not 'exist' yet
<databuddy> so lets get to work XD
<databuddy> can we start with kernel updates plz?
<Seeker`> databuddy: UDS needs to happen first
<databuddy> ?
<Seeker`> databuddy: Ubuntu Developer Summit, so they know what they are going to include in Hardy
<Amaranth> We have to finalize what to put in it before we start putting stuff in it :)
<databuddy> we should discuss that in chan first
<Amaranth> No one important would be there
<Amaranth> The discussion is among the developers
<databuddy> <<<--- very important
<Amaranth> Please do not do this.
<Amaranth> Just wait.
<databuddy> sigh
<databuddy> your really not gonna give are u
<LjL> databuddy: yes
<Amaranth> databuddy: Go play in #ubuntu-offtopic or something :P
<Amaranth> LjL: Wow you're mean
<LjL> Amaranth: very.
<Amaranth> You let him in a +m channel
<Amaranth> He'll be back soon :P
#ubuntu-ops 2007-10-20
<Seeker`> there should be more people around at night
<mneptok> whose night?
<Seeker`> my night
<Seeker`> its 0002 now
<Madpilot> it's not night yet
<Seeker`> Madpilot: It is here
<Pici> hm.  Do we have a document somewhere on doing the d cc testing? I checked the mailing list, but didnt see anything
<LjL> nope
<LjL> just /ctcp and /notice the person involved
<Pici> With the offending string?
<LjL> yes
<Pici> Seems easy enough.
<LjL> make it long.
<LjL> the string.
<Pici> Yeah, I know that
<Pici> er, I mean I know the string needs to be long to activate the exploit.
<Seeker`> how long?
<LjL> more than 14 iirc
<LjL> i just make it long
<Seeker`> quite a few of the questions in #ubuntu seem to be "why doesn't compiz work"
<mneptok> it's a feature
<mneptok> it's working so fast the human eye cannot perceive it
<Seeker`> welcom back
<mneptok> fankee
<ubotu> In ubotu, World said: This is the only info I have so fa "Note: You need to have the PLF repositories to get the sun-j2re1.5 package"
<LjL> oh, i thought something more like "World said: I'm dying!"
<nalioth> somebody fed him some OLD info
<jdong> nalioth: hah, no kidding
<nalioth> i note he has no response to my question.
<PriceChild> Hey nzero, how can I help?
<adriyel> that's cool, I can harangue you here too.
<nzero> i don't think that i am updated to final from beta and i can't get into ubuntu to find out
<PriceChild> nzero, you can't get in because you were banned?
<nzero> yes
<Gadfly> Hi. I'm banned from the ubuntu channel, but I've never even been in it? so, anyone know why?
<nzero> that you know
<PriceChild> adriyel, You had been warned about his repeated language. He abused the bot, another violation of ubuntu irc guidelines, as well as calling names.
<PriceChild> Gadfly, will deal with you in two seconds, thanks for your patience.
<adriyel> PriceChild: *scowls* what's your old name?
<Gadfly> PriceChild: sure, np
<adriyel> I've never met you before, so I can't see how you'd know me.
<PriceChild> s/his/your/ s/he/you/
<PriceChild> nzero, Well then you should have thought about the possibility of wanting our help before doing what you did to become banned.
<adriyel> ...your old name, on ubuntu, what is it?
<PriceChild> adriyel, I'm not sure this is relevant.
<adriyel> I'm sure it is, because if you're going to recall past actions I'd like to know who the hell you are
<adriyel> if you won't grant that equity I suggest you shut the hell up about whatever it is you think I've done previously.
<PriceChild> adriyel, I'm takling about the last 5 minutes of scrollback in that channel.
<PriceChild> Gadfly, just checking your ban up on the bantracker now.
<Gadfly> ok cool
<nzero> listen, i can get in if i want to circumvent your ban but i really don't need to that , i just need to know if the repos provided in the beta are the ones the provide the final updates.
<PriceChild> nzero, you've threatenned us with that before and you haven't done it... :/
<adriyel> why waste the proxy on ego?
<PriceChild> Please nzero, enough with the empty threats.
<adriyel> then you'll just ruin a proxy
<adriyel> he'd be stupid to do that.
<adriyel> *swats PriceChild with 3 kilos of salmon*
<nzero> to do that i have to disconnect my DSL, which in turn would disconnect the various servers i have going, not that there are critical systems i just am to lazy to go to by basment and do that.
<adriyel> dynamically reassigned IP upon modem disco?
<adriyel> convenient.
<PriceChild> Gadfly, go by any other names on irc?
<LjL> nzero, please circumvent whatever you feel like, and leave us alone.
<adriyel> PriceChild: I could ask you the same.
<adriyel> *raises eyebrow* why didn't you just answer his question?
<Gadfly> Gadfly-AFK if that counts
<jdong> adriyel: not a support channel
<adriyel> and furthermore, why ban him from ops, christ. banning is the whole reason why he was here.
<adriyel> that's like banning someone from court after they've been charged with something.
<adriyel> redundant, see redundant.
<PriceChild> Gadfly, not quite. Give me a couple more minutes please :)
<Gadfly> PriceChild: I'm assuming that its my hostmask thats banned then?
<jdong> adriyel: ops bans do not last for long, they are just to temporarily avoid rejoin spam
<adriyel> also, this whole bureaucracy exists to help ubuntu users, or have you forgotten that because you keep masturbating to your ban sticks?
<adriyel> so, despite this not being an official support channel, why didn'
<adriyel> didn't you just answer the goddamn question?
<LjL> adriyel, why don't you mind your own ban?
<LjL> adriyel, you're going to be muted very shortly.
<adriyel> why don't you remember why you're here?
<adriyel> he wanted help.
<PriceChild> adriyel, ok lets stop, breathe, and remember what's going on here.
<adriyel> I'm sorry, was I talking to you?
<LjL> he didn't want help adriyel. he's trolled for a months. we know him.
<PriceChild> adriyel, This is #ubuntu-ops. It is for people's operator/abuse questions.
<LjL> i don't know
<PriceChild> adriyel, I suggest you /msg ubotu guidelines and read them fully.
<PriceChild> adriyel, once you are done there, please pm me and I will lift the mute here so that we can discuss this calmly and civilised.
<Gadfly> PriceChild: don't worry about the ban,google finally answered my question
<PriceChild> I may have been wrong in my actions in -offtopic, but with the attitude you have displayed so far in #ubuntu and this channel, you're not going to get anywhere.
<PriceChild> Gadfly, ok, well I've poked the op who made a ban and we'll see what they say. congrats on the googling
<nalioth> adriyel: are you familiar with what goes on in here?
<nalioth> oh, woops
<nzer1> have i made my point yet
<nzer1> i will tell everyone who to do this
<nzer1> stop being hatefull dictators
<nzer1> otherwise i will have to take more measures
<rob> sounds like fun.
<Seeker`> "take more measures"?
<Seeker`> what, like change his nick again?
<PriceChild> Seeker`, He was ban evoiding just then.
<LjL> Seeker`: probably wants to home-build a weather station or something
<rob> I wonder what ubuntu* nick he uses today
<nalioth> Seeker`: no, he went all out.
<Seeker`> nalioth: he changed his IP too?
<nalioth> Seeker`: you can see the same info i can see
<adriyel> why huh-woh.
<adriyel> well PriceChild?
<PriceChild> Ok adriyel, do you understand why you were remove/banned?
<adriyel> with the implication of agreement? no. Am I cognizant? Yes. Will I step more carefully? Why not, since you're perched like a hawk waiting for an excuse.
<PriceChild> adriyel, do you understand why you were remove/banned?
<adriyel> this could turn into a really bad turing test.
<LjL> haha
<LjL> erm sorry
<adriyel> *pokes you* Atari 2600, are you there?
<Madpilot> only if you want it to
<jdong> Madpilot: why do you feel that only if you want it to?
<adriyel> PriceChild, Oui, puisque je ne semblent pas avoir un autre choix.
<PriceChild> !en > adriyel (see the pm from ubotu)
<PriceChild> adriyel, I'm not really in the mood for playing games :/
<Madpilot> jdong, be glad @lart doesn't work anymore :)
<LjL> PriceChild: yes, because i don't seem to have another choice
<adriyel> oh come on, I wanted to see how many rules/regs I could evoke before you unbanned me :D
<thedefender> ok this is how it is, if people don't start respecting users on this server on stop being drunk with the little bit of power you have I am going to have to go above heads
<thedefender> something along the lines of getting operator status revoked
<adriyel> thedefender: bad start.
<PriceChild> LjL, My french isn't that bad ;)
<nalioth> thedefender: is there something we can help you with?
<adriyel> I'd suggest disco'ing, coming back, and trying again.
<PriceChild> adriyel, do you understand why you were remove/banned?
<adriyel> no one can really go over their heads, it's their channel.
<LjL> PriceChild: how could i know.
<thedefender> no i am tired of seeing this
<thedefender> this people are terrible ops
<adriyel> PriceChild, Ja, meine Liebe.
<PriceChild> thedefender, Could you give us an example of where an operator has acted inappropriately and we could sort thigns out?
<adriyel> thedefender: you can do nothing, you're wasting keyboard lifetime.
<adriyel> PriceChild: that's like asking for some wheat in a farmer's field. Don't ask questions like that, it makes baby satan cry.
<PriceChild> adriyel, I'm trying to help you, but you are ignoring my questions and just not helping yourself
<adriyel> I responded!
<thedefender> no, forget it
<adriyel> yes!
<adriyel> yes I understand!
<adriyel> gah.
<PriceChild> thedefender, then I'm afraid there is nothing that we can do :/
<thedefender> i am just going to mail a friend who mark trust and get him to take care i
<thedefender> it
<PriceChild> thedefender, either you call us out, and tell us "I think you did that wrong", and we can discuss it... or things stay as they are.
<nalioth> thedefender: what is "it" of which you speak?
<PriceChild> thedefender, We are all open to criticism, as long as you don't just join a channel, tell us we're rubbish, be completely unconstructive then say it doesn't matter.
<thedefender> the fact the you are banning people in a support channel if your tired of seeing what someone says then people do have the option of ingnoring them
<LjL> no sorry
<LjL> seriously
<thedefender> seriously
<LjL> "i think i'm going to mail a friend of mark" no i won't stand this
<LjL> mail him
<nalioth> adriyel: let us be civil here, please
<adriyel> Context sensitive mute I see.
<adriyel> I said yes four times to his question.
<adriyel> or was it three?
<adriyel> *shrugs*
<PriceChild> adriyel, I would be totally happy with removing your ban in -offtopic in the next 10 minutes if I could just see a change in attitude.
<adriyel> I said yes.
<PriceChild> adriyel, We have guidelines for a reason in #*buntu* channels, and request that all users follow them, or do not take part.
<adriyel> *ponders of times of yore*
<adriyel> so what about #adriyubuntu-el?
<adriyel>  :D
<adriyel> but in all seriousness.
<adriyel> yes, I'll not cross the line 'gain.
<adriyel> especially if it's going to involve this much time again.
<jdong> adriyel: humor us and pretend to be respectful when in Ubuntu channels, so we can all get on to better things. This is the 4th time you've said something that'll get you unbanned, then immediately follow up with a wise crack that makes us second-guess your motives
<adriyel> it's like a pogo stick.
<PriceChild> adriyel, You do have a history, you've been banned from -offtopic before.
<adriyel> really?
<adriyel> I'll play nice with the other children, ok?
<PriceChild> adriyel, You would probably be surprised at what we know.
<PriceChild> adriyel, That's just not enoguh....
<adriyel> I know exactly where you keep all your records, I'm not ignorant.
<PriceChild> you can't just call people douches
<adriyel> which falls under the ken of playing nice.
<PriceChild> The users of the Ubuntu channels are not "other children".
<adriyel> funny. that's not the impression I get from this environment
<adriyel> at least as far as you guys consider the matter.
<PriceChild> We're also not all guys :)
<adriyel> I'm also aware of that
<adriyel> plenty of female finns in the vicinity, thanks.
<adriyel> amongst others.
<Madpilot> we expect people to generally act like adults. Or at least convincingly fake it. You're not convincing, currently.
<jdong> adriyel: do you want to resolve this, or just sit here and flame everyone to your satisfaction?
<adriyel> resolution is good, and I'm not flaming.
<adriyel> flaming would be cursing your mothers.
<jdong> adriyel: your current behavior is not helping
<adriyel> I'm being truthfully poignant, my apologies.
<adriyel> Better here than -offtopic or otherwise.
<adriyel> I'd rather raise my points here than in an open arena, and I'm sure you'd prefer the same.
<adriyel> it's not like you need a curmudgeon uprising.
<nalioth> but you're not raising points, you're throwing barbs
<adriyel> sometimes truth can hurt.
<adriyel> again, I'm not insulting any of your intelligence, nor your attractiveness, nor your mothers. I'm raising (sharp) points.
<jdong> adriyel: I make points by writing wiki pages and e-mails expressing my disagreements and proposing solutions.... funny how we all have our ways of voicing disagreement.
<adriyel> ah yes. writing emails.
<adriyel> Yes, that's changed a lot...or not. Honestly it's rather endemic to almost all the hierarchy
<adriyel> I'm aware that my efforts are largely...
<adriyel> futile.
<adriyel> but if I at least raise the points, I can say I did that much.
<PriceChild> Anyway adriyel.
<adriyel> yes?
<PriceChild> adriyel, I hope you truly understand the reason for your ban. It will be lifted in 48 hours.
<adriyel> hmm. running on a 1200 baud modem?
<adriyel> I remember you quoting 10 minutes earlier. That must be because rush hour hit your area or something
<adriyel> might want to swab out the tubes sometime.
<LjL> i'd like to know what is being blabbered about.
<adriyel> lag.
<jdong> ok seriously, we've all got better ways to spend our time
<adriyel> yes, well, I'm banned until two days from now, so I'm afraid I have no better way to spend my time than to talk with you folks.
<adriyel> anyone here play drunk jenga? XD
<PriceChild> adriyel, this channel is for operator/abuse questions only.
<adriyel> ohhh...yeah...there is an offtopic conversation channel isn't there?
<adriyel> buuuuut, I'm banned.
<adriyel> fancy that.
<adriyel> well I can't talk in #ubuntu.
<PriceChild> Should have thought about that before you got banned.
<adriyel> at your discretion, not my own.
<LjL> adriyel: please be back in 48 hours. no need to say anything further.
<PriceChild> adriyel, If you have no further business here, then see you in 48 hours.
<adriyel> anything further.
<jdong> guys?
<LjL> when i say something, i mean it.
<jdong> there we go
<jdong> should've been done 10 minutes ago IMO
<jdong> it was pretty apparent he had no intentions of cooperating
<PriceChild> meh :/
<PriceChild> "you never know"
<PriceChild> I always hate it when people have to be banned from here.
<PriceChild> Talking about that... should probably remove some old ones.
<Madpilot> he was begging for it
<jdong> ok I removed Airforce55555 [n=stephen@68-188-118-34.static.stls.mo.charter.com] in #uf because his client was rapidly joining/parting... I'm sure it's a network problem and he doesn't mean for it....
<jdong> so if he comes and complains please remove it if I'm not around
<Madpilot> did you ban-forward him here?
<PriceChild> wow so many bans in here in the past few days..
<PriceChild> *leaves them alone for now*
<tonyyarusso> effie_jayx: ping?
<jdong> Madpilot: no, I didn't... should I have?
<jdong> Madpilot: I'd rather not have him joining and parting in here every 20 seconds
<PriceChild> nah
<Madpilot> jdong, good point
<Madpilot> leave it, I guess
<PriceChild> Madpilot, shall we try removing your bans too?
<PriceChild> that tor user must have gone :P
<Madpilot> go ahead
<Madpilot> pull the one by tonyy too
<tonyyarusso> hrm?
<tonyyarusso> oh, that - suer
<tonyyarusso> *sure
<LjL> -> bed
<PriceChild> will leave sev's ones incase he bites :P
<LjL> err, sure about afterdeath?
<PriceChild> jcastro, zylche, can I help?
<PriceChild> and woooo I think I've beaten thedefender
<LjL> beaten?
<PriceChild> erm, convinced
<LjL> oh, i hoped you'd beaten him.
<Madpilot> with a large object
<LjL> ok, as i was saying
<PriceChild> hobbsee's LPS
<LjL> -> bed
<PriceChild> sleep well
<PriceChild> Gah I should be off soon too.
<Vorian> yeah Pricey, what time is it for you/
<Vorian> ?*
<PriceChild> erm late
<nalioth> Vorian: /ctcp PriceChild time
<PriceChild> or early depending on how you look at it.
<Vorian> nalioth, thanks for the tip :)
<jdong> cool
<jdong> didn't know that
 * jdong annoyingly does it some more
<jdong> lol is it possible to ctcp a whole channel and annoy the piss outta everyone?
<PriceChild> Yes... but don't if you value your presence :P
<Vorian> kewl
<jdong> PriceChild: lol... is that a "feature" of irc?
<jdong> Vorian: erm, I'm in the same timezone as you :D
<Vorian> I know
<Vorian> !
<nalioth> jdong: _any_ channel CTCPs are likely to get an unexpected response
 * jdong runs with laptop while timing Vorian and PriceChild , to confirm special relativity
 * Vorian trips jdong 
<jdong> nooooooooo
<jdong> I lost my u_0 reference point!
<jdong> nalioth: what is an unexpected response?
<nalioth> jdong: google "what is unexpected"
<nalioth> and don't be dense  :|
<jdong> nalioth: you mean a billion people will be pissed on me and I'll likely not be connected to irc.freenode.org much longer, or the client misbehaves and reports weird data?
<jdong> sorry, not trying to be dense... just tired and not thinking
<nalioth> that all falls under "unexpected"
<thedefender> so then see i am dealing with some cowards, who sit behind there little box and believe they have some influence on the world. A little tip, turn the box, go out to a park or a bar and start talking to people, be a little social face to face. Then maybe, you might understand why some people get banned unjustly and how it adversely affects this community. Learn about humans, otherwise go work on mainframes in some windowl
<thedefender> i leave you with that punks
<Vorian> huh?
<jdong> he didn't even finish his rant
<Vorian> I don't work on mainframes :(
<jdong> I wish I worked on mainframes
<Vorian> just silly lawnmowers and stoves
<jdong> Vorian: that beats chemistry and math homework
<Vorian> true
<Vorian> you win jdong 
<Madpilot> erm, is thedefender supposed to be in #ubuntu?
<Vorian> seems that thedefender was just upset people were getting kicked from this channel
<Madpilot> ah, OK. been so may trolls thru here lately I can't keep track. Aren't releases fun?
<Vorian> I just scrolled up :P
<Vorian> he doesn't like drunk people either
<Madpilot> I saw the episode here, but missed whatever had brought him here.
 * rob finally gets on the mailing list
<nalioth> anybody take care of G0dl1k3 and his onjoin spamming?
<nalioth> anyone getting onjoin spam in #ubuntu ?  i am not getting anything
 * nalioth took care of it
<effie_jayx> tonyyarusso, pong?
<tonyyarusso> effie_jayx: wondering how you managed to pull off getting free food
<effie_jayx> tonyyarusso,  we sent 5 letters
<effie_jayx> in those letters you specify what the event if intended for
<tonyyarusso> Are these letters in Spanish or English?
<effie_jayx> These are in spanish
<tonyyarusso> (wondering how you went about asking successfully, so I could emulate it sometime)
<tonyyarusso> boo
 * tonyyarusso is unilingual
<effie_jayx> The way this works is simple
<effie_jayx> tonyyarusso,  I could translate them for you no problem
<effie_jayx> but there are cultural aspects we might have to discuss
<tonyyarusso> effie_jayx: That would be appreciated.
<effie_jayx> tonyyarusso,  let me get this event over... and I will gladly show you how to taste fully ask for it
<tonyyarusso> effie_jayx: sure
<effie_jayx> tonyyarusso,  I am still running around with the registration system developed at the university to controll the registration
<effie_jayx> there are over 20 people ready to go
<effie_jayx> 250
<effie_jayx> sorry
<effie_jayx> and I am a bit unsure about how to address the crowd
<effie_jayx> there are people that do not know squad about ubuntu
<effie_jayx> and there are ubuntu users
<tonyyarusso> yeah
<tonyyarusso> Ours will probably be like that too
<tonyyarusso> but like 1/10 the size
<ubotu> scguy318 called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> In ubotu, Jordan_U said: /home is To move your /home to a separate partition follow http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<jussi01> !home | Jordan_U: 
<ubotu> Jordan_U:: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For mounting your home folder on a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<jussi01> ;)
<jussi01> Jordan_U: anything else we can help with?
<Jordan_U> jussi01, Get update-manager to let me upgrade to Gutsy ;)
<jussi01> Jordan_U: thats not an OP problem. sorry. Please join #ubuntu / #kubuntu for support
<Jordan_U> jussi01, I was joking 
<Jordan_U> :)
<jussi01> hehe... :)
<ubotu> In Ubotu, arashOio said: !kiba-dock is Kiba Dock is a dock, a way to access programs and windows in an interactive manner. Probably the most common example today is the dock in Mac OS X. Kiba Dock is specifically made for Linux operating systems, running under either the GNOME and KDE destkop environments. However, unlike the other systems available, it uses the Akamaru physics engine to render complex interactions.
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, poke
<ch40s> I need to be tested
<rob> been tested yet?
<rob> you know you can avoid the problem by just connecting on freenode on port 8001 instead of 6667
<ch40s> i thought i did
<ch40s> i changed it in GAIM
<rob> looks good to me
<ch40s> i really just want to get nvidia drivers on gutsy, this is crazy
<ch40s> :-/
<rob> okay you are free to enter
<ch40s> ty
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Seeker`> anyone about?
<Tm_T> ?
<Seeker`> Tm_T: I was wondering if someone wanted to do somethig about the joins/parts
<Tm_T> I cant, sorry
<Seeker`> LjL-Temp: you there?
<Amaranth> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<ubotu> Amaranth called the ops in #ubuntu-ops
 * Seeker` wasn't sure if it was worth a !ops or not
<Amaranth> They're not regulars and they're intentionally spamming with the hopping
<Amaranth> Seveas: can't ban tor, don't we allow tor in #ubuntu now?
<Seveas> we don't
<Amaranth> ok then, ban away :)
<Seveas> and the ban is only temporary
<Seveas> until those a*holes die or something ;)
<Amaranth> until they give up
<Amaranth> Wow, you know we've had a release when I have an uptime longer than 24 hours
<Amaranth>  06:31:15 up 3 days,  3:29,  2 users,  load average: 0.23, 0.14, 0.10
<Seeker`> Amaranth: ?
<Seeker`> why is that?
<Amaranth> Seeker`: I'm not restarting daily to test new stuff
<Seeker`> Amaranth: ah, ok :)
<Seeker`> Amaranth: How soon will you start testing hardy?
<stdin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule :)
<Amaranth> I think my last longest uptime was from feisty final freeze to the toolchain upload to hardy
<Amaranth> Seeker`: When it opens
<Amaranth> s/hardy/gutsy/
<Amaranth> Dunno if you guys noticed but winchesterPAT was probing in #ubuntu-devel
<ompaul> %btlogin
<ompaul> Seveas, are you about?
<Tm_T> hummtidumm
<ompaul> Seveas, when you do see this (scrollback ftw) have a look at the bugbot it ain't in the best of health 
<ompaul> ban tracker threw such a large exception the sun was blocked out for a moment :)
<ompaul> it happy again
<ompaul> Seveas, IGNORE
<Amaranth> Gary: http://dev.realistanew.com/xchat
<Gary> yay
<Gary> thanks
<gnomefreak> in Sevea_s' cs script is /k == remove or kick?
<stdin> remove
<gnomefreak> so /kb is remove and ban?
<stdin> yeah
<gnomefreak> cool ty
<gnomefreak> once they fix tab completion this could be a nice client
<Amaranth> xchat-gnome? :)
<gnomefreak> xchat
<Amaranth> what's wrong with tab completion?
<Amaranth> you don't like that you have to have enough to match only one nick before it'll do anything?
<gnomefreak> yeah it takes alot more of the name needed to match it would be nicer to do it like irssi where it puts nick in and you can scroll through them with tab
<Amaranth> yeah, that'd be neat
<Amaranth> not usually needed unless you have LjL and LjL-Temp or something like that
<gnomefreak> but its more of what im used to i guess i can gert used to this as well or hack it a bit and see
<LjL> Amaranth: a sane client gives you LjL by default without much further ado
<gnomefreak> Amaranth, im having a hell of a time in #ubuntu with nick completion ;)
<Amaranth> LjL: A sane client also has a GUI
<LjL> yup
<Amaranth> So I guess no sane client exists
<LjL> hm
<stdin> I like the way konversation does it, it makes a drop-down list sorted by who last spoke
<Amaranth> A sane client also isn't Qt :P
<gnomefreak> sane and gui in same sentence :(
<LjL> stdin: konversation mostly has a sane interface, no matter what they say
<LjL> it's just the rest that isn't sane
<LjL> oooh updates
<Amaranth> tzdata
<Amaranth> worthless
<LjL> bah
 * LjL kills -9 apt-get
<gnomefreak> my biggest issue with gui clients is you HAVE to use the damn mouse
<Amaranth> automatix, is that you?
<LjL> gnomefreak: uhm, an instance of that?
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: you can do everything in xchat-gnome without the mouse
<LjL> Amaranth: no, i'm his brother
<gnomefreak> changing windows
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: If you couldn't it wouldn't be very accessible
<Daviey> geez.. I hate to agree with Amaranth - but Qt does suck rocks
<gnomefreak> ctrl+alt+n and +p dont work /win isnt a command
<LjL> gnomefreak: i hit alt+left/right
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: alt-up/down in xchat-gnome
<gnomefreak> ljLin xchat it moves the windows to a different spot
<LjL> gnomefreak: that's what *shift*+alt+left/right does here
<Amaranth> xchat sucks, we all know this
<gnomefreak> ddoesnt work in xchat
<gnomefreak> yes you are not kidding
<Amaranth> xchat-gnome ftw
<LjL> of course though, every shortcut in kde is configurable, so i couldn't even say i'm using the default shortcuts i guess :)
<gnomefreak> does xchat-gnome use the cs script as well?
<Amaranth> yeah
<Amaranth> the only part that doesn't work is automatically unmuting yourself
<Amaranth> but you can just /cs u
 * gnomefreak still hasnt a clue what ftw meanss :(
<Amaranth> ftw = for the win
<LjL> gnomefreak: nobody does
<gnomefreak> ah
<LjL> or teh
<gnomefreak> ljL;)
<gnomefreak> see grrrrrrrrr
<LjL> ok, ok
<gnomefreak> i had nick completion brb gonna see if i can reamedy this.
<LjL> he'll be back though :P
<gnomefreak> Amaranth, what are my chances of getting xchat-gnome on windows?
<gnomefreak> :(
<Amaranth> zero
<gnomefreak> thought so
<gnomefreak> i wonder if i caan get perl support or irssi for win.
<gnomefreak> so i can use my scripts
<LjL> irssi you should be able to get i assume
 * gnomefreak goes off to google
<LjL> why are you on windows for starters?
<LjL> :P
<gnomefreak> LjL, fixing someone elses windows pc and using mine for reffernces
<LjL> gnomefreak: http://joshdick.net/programming/irssi-win32-0.8.12.exe
<gnomefreak> sweet ty\
<Amaranth> ljLgrr
<Amaranth> l: test
<Amaranth> hrm
<LjL> LjL: hey, how come i can talk to you just by typing "lj: hey, how come i can talk to you just by typing "lj: hey, how
<Amaranth_> LjL, crap it works in xchat but not xchat-gnome
<Amaranth_> xchat works exactly like irssi
<gnomefreak> i wish
<Amaranth_> typing 'l' then tab goes through LjL, LjL-Temp, and LongPointyStick
<gnomefreak> lits lists them in window here
<gnomefreak> and clumped together so its hard to readd
<Amaranth_> gnomefreak, /set completion_amount 0
<LjL> Amaranth_: same here, but here if i type "lj" i get only LjL and LjL-Temp, with "ljl" pre-typed in... then i can just hit another key to make the list go away
<gnomefreak> still no luck
<Amaranth_> actually that seems to have no affect
<Amaranth_> so it just doesn't work on windows
<gnomefreak> right
<LjL> to get to ljl by just typing "l", i have to type "l" then tab twice
<gnomefreak> bgut its changilbe i hope
<gnomefreak> ut oh
<gnomefreak> brb lost something
<Amaranth_> LjL, so konversation doesn't even do it as well
 * Amaranth_ is going to fix xchat-gnome
<LjL> Amaranth_: depends what you want. i doubt i'd ever actually use the *list*
<LjL> i only use the list as an indicator of "too few characters typed", and type some more
<LjL> just like the beep in bash you know
<Amaranth> so that's the same as xchat-gnome
<Amaranth> except you can probably select something from the list while it just shows it
<LjL> Amaranth: xchat's "auto-complete-without-requesting" feature is totally annoying
<LjL> if there's, say, someone whose nick starts with "so", and you start a sentence with "so"... bah
<Amaranth> that's where you type 'l: foo' and it fills in the nick no matter what
<Amaranth> that is annoying and not enabled by default
<LjL> good that it isn't.
<Amaranth> or not enabled here anyway and i don't remember changing it
<Amaranth> then again i've had the same /home for like 18 months now
<Amaranth> 		/* more than one match - print a list of options
<Amaranth> 		 * to the window and update the prefix
<Amaranth> 		 */
<Amaranth> *stab*
<LjL> Amaranth: look don't whine. the client i have on my *phone*, meaning i only have a keypad with t9, not only doesn't have tab completion, but it doesn't even add the nicknames to the t9 list.
<Amaranth> ouch
<PriceChild> Aww i love this internet connection :)
<LjL> ok i'll have to write my own irc proxy
<LjL> i can't check out 5 of them just to find out that each one sucks
<thunderstruck> ok now to seee if i can get scripts to work
<ubotu> bsund called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic
<PriceChild> * picard_pwns_kirk (n=n00b@d149-67-116-206.try.wideopenwest.com) has joined #ubuntu
<ubotu> In ubotu, saloxin said: !hug is aww how nice
<jrib> !thanks > saloxin
<Seveas> hehe
<Seveas> !thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Gary> * picard_pwns_kirk (n=n00b@d149-67-116-206.try.wideopenwest.com) has left #ubuntu ("They killed init! You bastards!")
<Gary> nice part message
<LjL> only nice thing he's got i bet
<PriceChild> hm
<picard_pwns_kirk> I would like to make an appeal
<PriceChild> picard_pwns_kirk, Hey :)
<picard_pwns_kirk> I was recently banned from #ubuntu-offtopic and would like to apologize for my actions
<PriceChild> What would you like to appeal picard_pwns_kirk... the ban in -offtopic 25 minutes ago?
<picard_pwns_kirk> yes
<PriceChild> picard_pwns_kirk, Why did you do what you did?
<picard_pwns_kirk> well, someone yelled "FLOOD" and I thought it was to flood the channel
<picard_pwns_kirk> after rereading the code of conduct, I realize what I did was wrong
<picard_pwns_kirk> and it will not happen again
<picard_pwns_kirk> you have my promise.
<PriceChild> one moment
<picard_pwns_kirk> thank you
<PriceChild> Sorry I'm back.
<PriceChild> picard_pwns_kirk, after public discussion that there appeared to be no ops in the channel, you decided to flood.
<PriceChild> To me that is malicious... and when is it _ever_ acceptable to flood?
<picard_pwns_kirk> I had no malicious intent
<PriceChild> The ban stands.
<PriceChild> Come back in a week.
<picard_pwns_kirk> thank you, anyway
<gnomefreak> can someone pastebin auto_sev(sp) for irssi
<LjL> apt-get install vseveas
<gnomefreak> i cant find it 
<Tm_T> muh muh
<Amaranth_> I've gotten xchat-gnome to the point where it always picks the first match
<Amaranth_> but you can't keep tabbing to cycle through yet
<Amaranth_> YAY
<Amaranth_> hrm, it always puts in a comma
<gnomefre1k> hmmmmm
<gnomefre1k> about time
<Amaranth_> sorry guys, this keeps crashing
<Amaranth_> except when i run it under gdb
<Amaranth_> LjL: haha your clone can't trip me up anymore :)
<Amaranth_> brb with my main nick
<Amaranth> wtf why doesn't it work now?
<Amaranth> no way
<Amaranth_> weird
 * Amaranth_ stabs
<Amaranth_> what the hell
<ompaul> hmmm 
<ompaul> hmmm 
<ompaul> \o/ 
<Amaranth> ok i'm about to revert this mess
<Amaranth> it crashes when installed but not when run from the build dir
<Seveas> Amaranth, in short: you suck :p
<Amaranth> oh well, it mostly works :P
<Amaranth> I'll just run it from the build dir until i feel like screwing with it
<Seveas> communism mostly works as well :p
<Seeker`> Seveas: no, its just works in theory
<Seveas> I'm pretty sure Amaranth's patches also work in theory :)
<Amaranth> Wakeups-from-idle per second : 17.0
<Amaranth> yay
<Seveas> Wakeups-from-idle per second : 311.2    interval: 5.0s
<Amaranth> haha :P
<Amaranth> and i'm even running compiz
<Seveas> i915 30%
<Seveas> usb 25%
<Amaranth> you're running compiz too
<Seveas> yup
<Amaranth> and have bluetooth enabled?
<Seveas> yup
<Amaranth> there you go
<Amaranth> i have bluetooth disabled and nvidia does dynamic vblank
<Seveas> xchat is doing 15 timeouts/sec
<Amaranth> Seveas: yeah, xchat is a bitch :p
<Amaranth> did you know about http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ ?
<jdong> Amaranth: those numbers would be with wifi off, right?
<jdong> Amaranth: or is intel wifi that good?
<ompaul> Seveas, I have changed WEP to include other info
<ompaul> !WEP
<ubotu> wep is WEP is totally insecure, don't use it, the full Wireless Documentation for Ubuntu can be found at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ompaul> wqoops
<ompaul> !WEP
<ompaul> doh!
<ompaul> the 30 second rule
<ompaul> !WEP
<ubotu> WEP is totally insecure, don't use it, the full Wireless Documentation for Ubuntu can be found at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Seeker`> hmm, I had 450 wfi / second, i shut firefox and amarok, and it dropped to 127
<jdong> Atheros, on idle, is around like 50/sec
<jdong> I suspect it's the beacon interval
<jdong> and pfft WEP is still good as a basic deterrent
 * jdong hugs his PPTP MPPE VPN setup :D
<ompaul> jdong, it is not - it gives people the idea that they are actually secure - a total lie
<ompaul> jdong, give me 60 seconds near you and I read your traffic
<jdong> ompaul: I acknowledge that WEP can be broken with the proper tools in about 30 seconds or less
<Seeker`> ompaul: If you have a WEP secured network, and an unsecured one, people iwll choose to use the unsecured one to steal internets
<jdong> ompaul: but as far as stopping the average guy driving around looking for an open AP to surf on, it works fine
<ompaul> Seeker`, so suggest something stronger ;-) -- is that not the logical step?
<jdong> ompaul: of course if your AP and clients support WPA, there's little reason why not to use it :)
<ompaul> hehe
<jdong> My old setup while I still had a cheap 802.11g non-WPA router was to use the router in cleartext.... because WEP actually halved bandwidth
<jdong> then I set up a MPPE PPTP VPN server on a Ubuntu box on the wired segment
<jdong> and gave everyone in my house instructions on how to authenticate to a PPTP VPN
<jdong> worked beautifully on all OS'es, and reasonably secure.... (the wifi segment was not routed anywhere else)
<jdong> extremely overkill, but what can I say? I'm cheap and don't like buying new hardware!
<ompaul> perhaps I should put that in the factoid
<Amaranth> jdong: that's with wifi on
<Amaranth> jdong: iwl3945
<jdong> Amaranth: wow, souinds like Intel actually cares about the whole wakeups thing :)
<Amaranth> ompaul: You need a massive amount of packets to crack modern WEP implementations
<jdong> Amaranth: no you don't.... you need an injectable wifi driver and about 30 seconds with aircrack-ng
<Seveas> Amaranth, that is pure bullshit :)
<jdong> at least the last time I tried, that tactic still worked
<jdong> Amaranth: only if you can't inject authentication frames, do you need a bazillion packets
<Seveas> there is no such thing as a 'modern web implementation'
<Seveas> s/web/wep/
<jdong> 25 seconds of which being copy-pasting the correct BSSID/SSID
<Amaranth> Seveas: Something about less weak IVs
<ompaul> Amaranth, have a look at the dd-wrt pages for a "takedown" on wep - they don't provide wep as that would imply it is secure which it is not :)
<Seveas> ompaul, heh
<Amaranth> Although I know that no matter what it's just a matter of time
<Amaranth> Luckily you'd have to sit right next to my house and look suspicious to get good enough signal strength here :)
<Amaranth> Well, not here, my uncle's in Sioux City
<Amaranth> Here I use WPA
<Amaranth> But the walls of his house are plaster with a wire mesh so the signal barely carries 10 ft outside the back door
<jdong> Amaranth: you shouldn't base security off your perception of signal travel.... some of the directional antennas and signal boosters I've seen are astounding
<Amaranth> jdong: They'd have to be 100ft away to have a chance of doing it without someone seeing them in about 10 minutes
<jdong> Amaranth: the parked-next-to-the-house suspiciousness is a huge turnoff for wardrivers :)
<ompaul> Amaranth, you assume technical clue on the part of the person who has a pringles can pointed at them
<jdong> Amaranth: hmm if Linux on average is consuming 2W more power than OS X... what do you think might be the culprit?
<ompaul> Amaranth, have alook of this: http://www.networkworld.com/research/2002/0909wepprimer.html  and a badly configured wep install will be seen for up to 400/500 feet
<Amaranth> jdong: dunno
 * ompaul gets off his one horse story and heads for the saloon
<zylche> Which directories should I backup before I upgrade? :P
<zylche> I have /home, what else?
<zylche> whoops
<PriceChild> no0tic, hey, how can I help?
<no0tic> PriceChild, uhm.. nothing :) Can I lurk?
<Seveas> no0tic, we'd prefer if you didn't
<Seveas> see the /topic 
<no0tic> also if I'm an #ubuntu-it op?
<no0tic> well, if you prefer I'll leave anyway
<Seveas> then it makes a bit more sense to be here
<Seveas> I trust the -it guys enough, you probably won't be a troll :)
<no0tic> you can chack via access list on the italian channel ;)
<Seveas> I did :)
<jdong> where'd I put my keys?
<PriceChild> jdong, where you left them
<Seveas> but not al locoteams are equally trusted
<jdong> found them.
<no0tic> Seveas, thanks for your trust :)
<Tm_T> Seveas: referring to me?
<Seveas> Tm_T, no
<Tm_T> hmh
<Seveas> Tm_T, I meant that I trust the .it team, but not any locoteam with no specific team in mind there
<Tm_T> I see
<Seveas> the .es team gets less trust for instance
<Seveas> but .fr/.de/.uk are trusted
<Seveas> etc...
<Tm_T> dont trust -fi ever ;---P
<Seveas> I don't
<Seveas> they suck :p
<Tm_T> we do
<PriceChild> We trust -uk after they went and leaked the iso's before release? ;)
<PriceChild> *ducks and runs8
<Tm_T> haha
<no0tic> what does "We" stand for?
<PriceChild> no0tic, the Ubuntu-IRC Council, or the ubuntu-irc team in general
<Tm_T> no0tic: ?
<Tm_T> ah, yes
<no0tic> PriceChild, I see
 * Daviey slaps PriceChild 
<Tm_T> oh, righty
<Daviey> I think it was "Pricey" that "leaked".  BTW, how they heck can you 'leak' FOSS? :/
<Daviey> I mean, it was "leaked" when the repo's first opened :S
<Tm_T> :p
 * Seveas leaks PriceChild 
 * Tm_T leaks 'oil'
 * Daviey leaks _on_ Seveas 
<Seveas> /cs k Daviey /me leaks a Daviey 
<Daviey> that leaked on my fire..
 * Seveas takes a leak on Daviey's fire
<ompaul> Daviey, they do not understand :)
<Daviey> ompaul: \o/
<ompaul> my poor lappy is not having a good day with gutsy
<Seeker`> ompaul: whats wrong with it
<ompaul> the lack of a successful install would seem to be the main issue, I'll sort that soon one way or another
<ubotu> scguy318 called the ops in #ubuntu
<LjL> done
<ubotu> In ubotu, samson_ said: my butt is cool
<jdong> no it isn't.
<jdong> mine is.
<PriceChild> jdong, are you the judge of that?
<jdong> PriceChild: there might be others here more qualified to do so :)
 * jdong strokes his moderator badge on ratemybutt.com
<PriceChild> jdong, you mean there are admins of ratemybutt.com here?
<jdong> PriceChild: I'm not sure. does ratemybutt even exist?
 * jdong braces and alt-tabs to firefox
<jdong> PriceChild: sorry, it's ratemy*arse*.co.uk
 * jdong ducks
<PriceChild> jdong, sadly it does.
<Seveas> PriceChild, even ratemyarse.co.uk exists :)
<jdong> lol
<PriceChild> WAHEY!!!! :D
<PriceChild> Seveas, I think that was a little too curious in finding that site.
<PriceChild> You crossed the line.
 * jdong wonders if PriceChild is gonna submit a picture :)
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> it's just a domain parker 
<PriceChild> hehe
<ubotu> In ubotu, hyper_ch said: lnw is Linux is not Windows! Read here: http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<jdong> 14:33 DCC received CTCP SEND with invalid parameters from valerie
<jdong> 14:33 DCC received CTCP SEND with invalid parameters from danya
<jdong> what are these?
<jdong> I just got like 50 of them
<PriceChild> crap
<PriceChild> attack in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> staff have got it jdong
<jdong> is that a DCC SEND exploit?
<PriceChild> jdong, partly
<nalioth> jdong: good grief.
<PriceChild> jdong, there was also a ctcp flood as well
<jdong> wow
<jdong> you guys have all the fun ;-)
<ubotu> gaurish called the ops in #ubuntu
<Seveas> dammit
<Amaranth> Seveas: Help me out, I need to think of a way to kill someone without getting caught :)
<nalioth> it really irritates me to see clueless channel ops
<PriceChild> I'll make a list of the people with 104 errors which we need to do sort out -read-topic bans on
<Amaranth> My roommate at UDS is an automatix guy
<Seveas> Amaranth, MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<Amaranth> Seveas: He is in the same city as me too
<Seveas> Amaranth, MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<Amaranth> Seveas: So probably on the same flight there and everything
<Seveas> Amaranth, MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
<Seveas> Amaranth, Osama has some tips for you then
<PriceChild> Ok I have 21 nicks needing banforwards.
<Amaranth> For a CTCP flood?
<Amaranth> That's a crappy client, not a router problem
<jdong> Amaranth: antifreeze.... we call it "blue-green gatorade"
<PriceChild> Amaranth, nope... there were both floods and exploits
<Amaranth> Actually it's just a bandwidth problem
<Amaranth> I got seriously lagged
<Amaranth> oh i'm setting +E instead of +C
<Amaranth> That solves that
<nalioth> jdong: you mean to tell me you've _never_ received CTCP SEND with invalid parameters from [anyone] ?
<jdong> nalioth: this would be my first time
<PriceChild> Somone doesn't idle in #ubuntu regularly :)
<jdong> PriceChild: guilty as charged :)
<jrib> PriceChild: +bbbb ban1 ban2 ban3 ban4    might be better no?
<PriceChild> does that work with forwards?
<PriceChild> I'll just finish these now then investigate.
<PriceChild> Last set.
<Pacane> Hi, the topic of #Ubuntu told me to come here and ask to be tested, I'm ready :)
<jrib> right
<Colro> wth
<PriceChild> silly pacane
<jrib> Colro: hi, do you need help with something?
<bo2> errm
<jdong> did he do anything before asking to be tested?
<PriceChild> jdong, nope ;)
<Seveas> Colro, bo2: how may we help?
<Colro> I just got banned from #ubuntu apparently, not sure why, I've had xchat minimized for 20 minutes
<bo2> i need to be tested
<jrib> well he read the topic
<PriceChild> Colro, and bo2 are both frmo -read-topic
<Colro> --- PriceChild sets ban on *!*@72.252.214.43!#ubuntu-read-topic
<ompaul> Colro, and the name of the channel is]
<PriceChild> bo2, did you fix what was "?broken"
<jdong> jrib: :) that's a start
<ompaul> ?
<bo2> yes
<PriceChild> No you didn't.
<ompaul> no you did not
<Colro> #ubuntu or #ubuntu-read-topic ? 
<jdong> heh
<jrib> Colro: have you read the wiki page with instructions to fix the bug in your router?
<ompaul> Colro, #ubuntu-read-topic
<ompaul> Colro, breaking it out a little in read topic << you need to do what the topic in there says
<Pacane> Did I pass the test?
<ompaul> Pacane, NO
<Pacane> I got disconnected :/
<PriceChild> exactly
<ompaul> Pacane, read the topic in that channel
<Pacane> in #Ubuntu ?
<ompaul>  #ubuntu-read-topic
<Pacane> Well, If im using Pidgin, am I following instructions of Gaim? Since I don't see "Pidgin"
<ompaul> it is called that for a reason
 * ompaul head desks
<Colro> k, fixed
<ompaul> Pacane, that is the general idea you change the way the client works with irc to progress
<ompaul> Colro no it ain't ... 
<Pacane> Well I did change the port
<Pacane> and It didn't work.
<jrib> Colro: did you connect to port 8001?
<Colro> bleh, 1 minute
<Colro> it's not liking the port
<ompaul> and sing off
<ompaul> sign off and back
<Pacane> I did,
<ompaul> it has to be 8001
<ompaul> hmm
<Pacane> It is.
<ompaul> change port leave come back and now test
<Colro> k, try now
<Pacane> Ok..
<jrib> Colro: great, one sec while I remove the ban
<ompaul> can one of the ops you check instructions I am doing an install and it is going slowly then I am going to watch rugby
<Pacane> Done.
<jrib> Colro: you may rejoin #ubuntu, thank you for your patience
<Pacane> What about me?
<jrib> ready for a test Pacane ?
<Pacane> Yes.
<Pacane> So..?
<jrib> Pacane: you may rejoin #ubuntu, thank you for your patience
<Pacane> Thank you too.
<Powerking89670> I had to fix this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit how do I get back into the #ubuntu room?
<jrib> Powerking89670: ready for a test?
<Powerking89670> yupp
<Powerking89670> and what do you want me to do, deny it?
<J-_> When is the next community council meeting(25th?), and what channel?
<nalioth> J-_: all Ubuntu CC meetings are in #ubuntu-meeting (where they'va always been)
<J-_> nalioth: Cool, thanks.
<jrib> Powerking89670: you may rejoin #ubuntu, thank you for your patience.  You can just deny and close the window with the stuff I sent
<Powerking89670> jrib: thanks, lets hope the script kiddies stop eh?
<MenZa> nalioth: And... do you know what time?
<nalioth> MenZa: isn't it on the CC meeting wiki page?
<MenZa> It doesn't look like it
<nalioth> then how would i know?  :)
 * MenZa shrugs. :)
<MenZa> Ah
<MenZa> "The next meeting will be announced shortly."
 * MenZa bookmarks.
 * gaurish is away: I am Busy
<stdin> using away messages, in -ops :0
<Amaranth> Did he get banned from #ubuntu recently?
<Seeker`> i think he got banned from here
<LjL> Amaranth: yes i banned him
<stdin> yep, for using ! ops, and I think -offtopic a while ago
<LjL> he called "!op" earlier
<LjL> sure, there had been an attack
<LjL> but he did it ages after the attack
<LjL> and he had just been a complete arse on -offtopic
<LjL> so, bye
<Amaranth> After the attack was over even
<Amaranth> Although he could have been lagged
<Amaranth> I know I was
<LjL> Amaranth: well, it could well be that he got lagged
<LjL> yes
<Amaranth> no more, fixed my stuff
<LjL> anyway look at the way he behaved in -offtopic... he's malicious period
<Amaranth> was doing +E instead of +C, i always mix those up
<LjL> gaurish: anything we can do to you?
<spore> I had the DCC Exploit thing, connecting on 8001 now, will patch router later.. can i get back in?
<LjL> spore: you don't mind if i test you first?
<spore> no prob
<spore> i'd like to be sure myself
<Jacob> whenever available, can someone give me a DCC test?
<spore> thanks!
<LjL> spore: seems fine
<LjL> Jacob: sure
<LjL> jacob: failed
<Jacob> mmkay... yeah.
<Jacob> 8001 didn't seem to fix that, I'm just going to switch to standard xchat.
<LjL> Jacob, 8001 should definitely work.
<LjL> are you sure you have disconnected and then reconnected?
<PriceChild> Jacob, did you restart xchat after changing to 8001?
<Jacob> did a server reconnect, though I'll try leaving the client
<Jacob> xchat-gnome might be a part of that though :-x
<nalioth> the whole client must be resterted, Jacob 
<nalioth> and xchat-gnome sucks.
<ompaul> xchat2 is your only xchat:)
<PriceChild> it was most probably reconnecting the old connection, instead of checking for new settings
<Jacob> okay, try now
 * ompaul now declares gutsy installed on lappy
<Jacob> ompaul: not the -gnome variant
<ompaul> Jacob, yeap
<LjL> Jacob: seems ok now
<Jacob> cool, thanks :)
<ompaul> Jacob, the gnome variant is, to put it nicely, not in the same league, not even in the same sport
<Jacob> ompaul: i know, honestly, i have no clue why I use it
<Jacob> I'm just too lazy to switch! :P
<Jacob> anywho, thanks for the check
<ompaul> sudo apt-get install xchat2
<ompaul> gqaaa
<ompaul> arrrrr 
<ompaul> f2 should work when I think about it
<LjL> ompaul: yesterday i was *almost* doing
<LjL> ljl
<LjL> *****
<LjL> sudo halt
<LjL> *****
<LjL> on irc :)
<LjL> (screen off ;)
<ompaul> woops
<no0tic> ompaul, lol :)
<ompaul> LjL, do this - sudo apt-get install axe and pass it to me I want to beat this box up it does not want gutsy
<ompaul> jhmm
<LjL> ompaul: i think you should probably try to solve your issues with a *console* text editor rather than an X one, if the problems are so severe
<LjL> besides, i'm not impressed at something being a significant improvement over xedit
 * Amaranth hugs his nick completion
<jussi01> evening all
<jdong> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jdong> ^^ any reason we don't poitn to Medibuntu for that?
<jdong> it's a more comprehensive repo in terms of restricted media stuff
<jdong> unlocked ffmpeg, k3b, w32codecs and so on
<LjL> jdong: not sure. besides, some of seveas' mirrors don't actually have libdvdcss. seveas?
<PriceChild> Bastards that was a try!
<LjL> ... sorry?
<nalioth> jdong: we trust seveas more than we trust medibuntu?   3d party repos have been known to totally screwZ0r Ubuntu 
<PriceChild> Gah wrong channel sorry but it was a try :/
<LjL> nalioth: medibuntu shouldn't be that bad, though
<jdong> nalioth: medibuntu is maintained by MOTU's.... and the packaging is directly derived from Ubuntu packages withi minimal changes and sane versioning
<Seeker`> PriceChild: score?
<Seveas> medibuntu is ok
<Seveas> and I don't even have gutsy yet :)
<nalioth> jdong: do the users get the end result using seveas' repos?
<LjL> Seveas: yeah indeed
<Seveas> nalioth, not if users use gutsy
<jdong> nalioth: the packages they need for restricted media without upgrade breakages? I'd say so
<nalioth> jdong: or "why not have them google libdvdcss2, and install it with gdebi" ?  libdvdcss2 has not changed in the years since it was packaged
<LjL> !no dvd is <reply> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<jdong> nalioth: because he who installs libdvdcss will probably be looking for w32codecs in 10 minutes :)
<Seveas> jdong, :)
<jdong> and some stuff like unlocked k3b and ffmpeg is difficult to find "out there" :)
<Seveas> oh no
<nalioth> jdong: and you can google w32codecs and do the same thing with gdebi
<Seveas> MenZa is going for ubuntu membership!
<jdong> nalioth: perhaps you love the google-and-click technique better than me :D
<nalioth> jdong: no, i'm just questioning 'why mess with a factoid if it works?'
<LjL> nalioth: because it doesn't
<Seeker`> who is MenZa?
<jdong> nalioth: because IMO there's a clear advantage to using Medibuntu vs going out and randomly googling for debs, or using a repository that's not really maintained for Gutsy or designed for multimedia purposes
<LjL> anyway - medibuntu is trusted by us, as much as a third-party repository can be trusted. people can get the GPG key for it. it's *much* better than googling random packages
<LjL> (and ending up installing Debian ones, for instance)
<jdong> LjL: I'm not as worried about that as I am them googling and finding horribly wrong instructions :)
<nalioth> jdong: for libdvdcss2 and w32codecs, those packages have not changed _ever_ as far as their content
<jdong> LjL: I've seen at least once in #ubuntu someone recommend aliening a Mandrive 2007 PLF RPM
<LjL> ...
<nalioth> jdong: a debian w32codecs deb will work the same for Ubuntu as a specifically packaged Ubuntu one
<nalioth> same with libdvdcss2
<jdong> nalioth: the same cannot be said when users want other multimedia packages, and if they enable medibuntu now they will not run into this problem in the future
<LjL> Depends: libc6 (>= 2.6-1)
<nalioth> jdong: you initially said "libdvdcss2" and that is what i'm discussing (along with w32codecs).  if you wish to carry on iwth 'but what about this', i'll be quiet
<jdong> I don't see the hurt in recommending Medibuntu -- I acknowledge there's other ways of doing it that !worksforme
<jdong> nalioth: I said libdvdcss2 because that's what the factoid says specifically.... sorry for the misunderstanding
<MenZa> Seveas: Yes, yes I am.
<MenZa> :=
<Seveas> scary
<MenZa> :)*
<MenZa> Yes, I thought you'd say so, ;D
<MenZa> I have a few references lined up, so let's see how it goes.
<nalioth> jdong: my point is: libdvdcss2 and w32codecs are the same for all debian based OS'.  it aint gonna hurt a user to find it wherever.  nothing depends on them, nothing is gonna break from using them (from a non-ubuntu source)
<jdong> nalioth: you are 100% correct on that, and I don't disagree with you there...
<jdong> I'm just a big fan of killing lots of birds with one apt entry :)
<nalioth> but libdvdcss2 != multimedia 
<gaurish> hi ops, you angry with me?
<LjL> gaurish: yup
<jdong> gaurish: you didn't send me $500 via paypal today.
 * gaurish send 5k$ to jdong 
<gaurish> its ok now jdong 
<gaurish> LjL, on serious note what i did?
<LjL> gaurish: flooded and then repeatedly evaded bans in -offtopic?
<gaurish> LjL, i did type some "happy birthday ubuntu" couple of times but does it qualify as a flood?
<gaurish> i am celebrating for ubuntu's 3rd birthday :)
<LjL> gaurish: look i'm not in the mood
<gaurish> celebrations needed some relaxing the rules, however i didn't post more than 3 linux in one as per rule
<LjL> you knew what you were doing, you knew you'd be banned
<LjL> end of story, bye
<gaurish> :(
<LjL> 3 linux in one?
<gaurish> LjL, no point of argue with you
<LjL> indeed
<LjL> come back in a month or so
<gaurish> LjL, can i come back with a other nick?
<LjL> gaurish: no
<gaurish> LjL, how would you know its me?
<gaurish> my ip is dynamic?
<LjL> gaurish: we have our tricks.
<jdong> gaurish: most people who come back under a different nick say "oh look I evaded your ban, ha you ops are morons"
<gaurish> LjL, like *!*@hostname??
<LjL> which is about what he did, incidentally
<LjL> thrice
<gaurish> lol
<LjL> gaurish, come on.
<jdong> gaurish: if you do a good job of being a good little boy under a different nick, I don't think any of us would care to hunt you down by DNA :)
<LjL> jdong: i beg to differ
<jdong> gaurish: ok, so maybe you managed to tick off everyone more than I realize :)
<gaurish> hmmm....
<gaurish> now i belong to problematic users list :-(
<LjL> jdong: 1) noted that no ops were around 2) proposed to flood the channel to wake them up 3) did so (with the help of another) 4) was banned 5) rejoined without his cloak 6) was banned 7) rejoined with another ip 8) was banned 9) rejoined with another nickname
<gaurish> LjL, you got a nice memory :P
<LjL> gaurish: thank you
<LjL> now, anything else we can do to you?
<gaurish> so now kick me
<gaurish> lol
<LjL> sure
<jussi01> sigh... really, some people.
<jdong> LjL: wow.... just... wow. Didn't realize he did all of that.
<jussi01> Hmmm, nw I have a question. Im using konversation. Im trying to set up a command alias that makes me op in the channel Im in. anyone know how to do this? 
<jdong> jussi01: can't you alias someting to /msg chanserv op #channel?
<jussi01> jdong: yeah, i can. but i want it just to op me where ever I am - without specifying the channel.
<jussi01> so the channel im focused on i get op in when i give the command
<LjL> jussi01: /MSG ChanServ OP %c
<jussi01> LjL: thanks :)
<jdong> I'm thinking about spending an hour tonight cloning chanserv.py in irssi
<jdong> identical behavior and UI
<jdong> am I being crazy?
<LjL> yes
<jussi01> jdong: you are crazy. even before you said that :P
<nalioth> jussi01: you'd need to find the help page for konversation (and how it sees things)
<LjL> nalioth: it doesn't say anything, you need to find the variable names out by trial and error...
<jussi01> nalioth: thanks. LjL's selection worked :)
<nalioth> LjL: one reason i like my irssi  :)
<LjL> nalioth: but undocumented is fun
<nalioth> no, fun is making humongous /aliases that reference other humongous aliases that are full of $S and +C and %E and stuff like that
<Seveas> nalioth, mIRC!
<LjL> ok, that sounds also fun
<Pici> jdong: I'd use it
<jdong> f is for friends who do stuff together, u is for you and me.....
<jdong> if anyone catches that reference, please DIAF.
<jussi01> !u | jdong
<ubotu> jdong: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<Seveas> c is for christ, who wakes over you, k is for kde which we should set on fire
<Seveas> and now I'm outtahere :)
<jdong> Seveas: ROFL
<jussi01> LMAO
<jdong> Not exactly where I was going, but even better :)
 * Seveas glues jussi01's ass back to his body
 * jussi01 hugs Seveas. thanks. :P
<jdong> with his special glue....
<LjL> oookay
<jussi01> and also Seveas: Blasphemy!!!!
<jussi01> :P
<Seveas> jdong, that's a little too suggestive :p
<jdong> Seveas: pfft only if you take it in such a manner ;-)
<Seveas> that is again suggestive, or my mind is too warped
<jdong> O_O
 * jussi01 goes to spend time with his ball and chain (wife)
<jdong> Seveas: take a breather
<LjL> ok stop being !o4o and tell me how the heck "hd" formats work
<jdong> LjL: what do you mean, "hd" formats?
<LjL> hexdump
<Seveas> LjL, mkfs -t reiserfs /dev/hda
<LjL> no, not that
<Pici> hidef or harddrives?
<LjL> EXAMPLES    Display the input in perusal format: "%06.6_ao "  12/1 "%3_u "  "\t\t" "%_p "  "\n"
<LjL> as much as that might sound useful and easily understandable - it's not
<LjL> and it's perusing my patience
<jdong> LjL: what do you need hexdump to show?
<Pici> oh.. hexdump
<LjL> jdong: 4 32-bit integers in decimal
<LjL> 5, actually
<jdong> LjL: is that hd -d, or wrong size?
<jdong> pfft 2*8 isn't 32...
<jdong> never mind
<LjL> jdong: hd -d spits out something that i don't completely understand
<LjL> i'd just like 5 tidy numbers to be spat out
<Seveas> LjL, you spit out lots of things I don't understand ')
 * LjL kills Mez
<jdong> rofl
 * Seveas burns Mez|Away' dead body
<PriceChild> Gah :'(
<LjL> Seveas: i suspect that's a common motif with us folks.
<jdong> LjL: how's od -t u2
<LjL> i mean spitting out things we don't understand to each other
<LjL> but also burning dead bodies, though i didn't originally mean that
<Daviey> Guys... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1109/
<Daviey> ^ arre you aware?
<PriceChild> Daviey, hey there....
<Pici> I assumed so.
<Daviey> PriceChild: o/
<PriceChild> Daviey, We dealt with it some time ago ;)
<LjL> jdong: uh, od? i'll look. i've been so foolish to believe there was only one tool for the job.
<PriceChild> About when you got them.
<jdong> LjL: od's parameters are so much easier than hd
<Daviey> PriceChild: /me is slow at the back
<PriceChild> !away | MenZa 
<ubotu> MenZa: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<PriceChild> gah
<Pici> Thats not menza
<LjL> !tab | PriceChild
<ubotu> PriceChild: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<MenZa> PriceChild: Ow :p
<MenZa> PriceChild: I use my /away :)
 * MenZa is a good boy.
<PriceChild> LjL, I think we need a new factoid... !tab-PriceChild is Check your tab before pressing enter you crazy fool!
<Daviey> PriceChild: He gets moaned at on two IRC networks that i know of
<MenZa> lmao
<Seveaz> KILL
 * LjL steps back
<Seveaz> remind me, how do I change colorscheme in irssi?
<jdong> vi the themes file?
<LjL> Seveaz: cat /dev/urandom >/dev/tty1 for the "rainbow" scheme
<Seveaz> :p
<jdong> LjL: isn't that the #ubuntu scheme?
 * jdong ducks
<LjL> jdong: no, that's /dev/brown
<Pici>  /set theme 
<Seveaz> hah, colorless is better than white-on-white :)
<Seveaz> anyway
<PriceChild> Was that just a ridiculously tiny netsplit?
<Pici> I didnt see one
<jdong> Seveaz: that was quite suggestive :)
<jdong> PriceChild: as was that
<PriceChild> Nah I saw 3 guys split in #ubuntu
<jdong> PriceChild: down boy....
<Pici> Actually, I lied. 
<LjL> PriceChild: oh yes, calvino left
<LjL> poor calvino
<LjL> although... wasn't i connected to it?
<LjL> uhm yes i am
<PriceChild> LjL, in the quit message, it says the server you are on yourself.
<Pici> Mine says it was anthony
<PriceChild> Pici, ^
<LjL> PriceChild: ah.
<jdong> 16:50 -!- Netsplit clarke.freenode.net <-> irc.freenode.net quits: Ralfm, [GuS], elements
<jdong> that one?
<PriceChild> jdong, yup
<Pici> Netsplit anthony.freenode.net <-> irc.freenode.net quits: azeem, Spads, Trewas
<LjL>  /links
<LjL> so we can't really know which server left unless we knew which servers there were?
<jdong> aww the /netsplit command doesn't make netsplits? :(
<jdong> LjL: if we have one person on each server report their quit messages, we can do a netsplit-DB :D
<jdong> LjL: it could be the useless AJAX app of the month!
<LjL> jdong: if the stupid ircd just posted the actual server name, we wouldn't need that :P
<jdong> LjL: but but... then we woudlnt' get to use AJAX....
<jdong> and better if we connect it to Google Maps and plot out the netsplit :D\
<LjL> jdong: you could always use ajax to implement chanserv.py
<LjL> i mean, somehow.
<jdong> LjL: system("xchat < /cs $*")? :D
<LjL>  /kick jdong www.openstreetmap.org, you blasphemer
<jdong> LjL: but Google API Key restrictions add value for customers!
<jdong> rofl
<jdong> lol
<ompaul> right - gutsy won't install on this lappy I think it is time for some hardware fun :)
<mc44> ompaul broke gutsy :(
<ompaul> ruff
<ompaul> 7.04 xubuntu installing nicely I hope
<Seveas> port of chanserv.py to chanserv.pl for irssi has started :)
<nalioth> Seveas: oh? 
<Seveas> it can do /cs op and /cs deop :)
<Seveas> I still hate perl though, so the rest has to wait a bit
<jrib> irssi-python
<TheSheep> emacs-irssi ;)
<jrib> i've only found one bug in it
<Seveas> is irssi-python a reality already?
<jrib> Seveas: it is from last year's soc.  There doesn't seem to be any recent activity but I've been using it for about a year now
<Seeker`> Seveas: can I see what you have done so far?
<Seveas> packaged?
<Seveas> Seeker`, no
<nalioth> Seveas: packaged? perl script?
<nalioth> wha?
<Seeker`> :(
<Seveas> nalioth, no packaged irssi-python :)
<nalioth> Seveas: oh, that.
<jrib> Seveas: no package...  build system is actually a bit broken.  I think I still have the autogen.sh I wrote for it somewhere if you want it
<Seveas> neh, I'll do the perl thing
<jrib> brave man
<jrib> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Seeker`> what is !test meant to do?
<jrib> tests the bot
<Pici> Seeker`: its just like !ping
<nalioth> Seeker`: it tests the bots presence
<Seeker`> k
<jrib> so... what to make of this pastebin... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41438/
<jrib> notice "oslo" becomes "oala"
<Pici> Unless they're typing it in manually, I'd say its a versy suspicious
<nalioth> jrib: the pastebin you posted has one line in it
<Pici> No... theres two
<nalioth> technicalities
<nalioth> sorry, jrib but i can't make "oslo" out of "firefox"
<nalioth> and am totally lost
<jrib> says he is on another computer.  I guess it is ok, but weird that firefox closes with no output
<jrib> nalioth: the hostname 
<wii> when can i pass the test to reinter kubuntu?i need to find a way for my pc to spot giving me the error 21 grub
<wii> it's anoying
<Pici> I believe that the ban is indefinite at this time.
<jdong> wii: do you not understand the terms of your ban?
<wii> jdong: my term for the ban it's up yet?
<stdin> no, it's not
<jdong> wii: your ban, the way it stands now, is forever. You have repeatedly acted in a way in violation with Ubuntu IRC guidelines. Please go somewhere else for support.
<jdong> wii: coming in here twice every week to beg will not help your case
<wii> i'm not begins was just asking
<jdong> I place $10 that he will be back by the end of the week
<Pici> What does "i'm not begins was just asking" mean?
<jdong> Pici: meant "begging"
<jdong> I honestly don't see the difference ;-)
<Pici> jdong: oooh... then it makes some sense.
<jdong> isn't he still "technically" klined?
<Tm_T> wii <3
<Tm_T> jdong: yes, very
<jdong> wii: no.
<Tm_T> rob is free to redo it I believe
<Tm_T> 0147 <+Tm_T> wii <3
<wii> jdong: lol.what about compiz?
<wii> that was another story apart from the ubuntus family
<stdin> then go join the compiz channel
<jdong> wii: if it's not a ubuntu channel we have no business to manage you
<nalioth> wii: this is not a support channel
<wii> #compiz-fusion  i'm ban
<stdin> shame for you
<jdong> wii: that's not our problem.
<wii> it's been a week now
<jdong> not hard to believe though
<wii> it's the op for compiz does be here?
<wii> isnt*
<stdin> no, this is ubuntu-ops, not compiz-ops
<wii> :/
<jdong> wii: whether or not he is in here, this is not the place to discuss it. it's not related to a ubuntu channel.
<wii> so how do i get unban?
<jdong> wii: we don't know. go work it out with the compiz staff
<wii> where do i go?
<stdin> you have to work that out by yourself
<Tm_T> i have better idea
<jdong> wii: by the way, you are still supposed to be banned from the freenode network. There's several freenode staff in here. do the math.
<Tm_T> wii: stay away fom irc until you learn to behave, best idea ever
<wii> what a freenode network?and do what math?
<wii> Tm_T: i lurn to behave already
<stdin> freenode is the network you're on, "do the math" is "work it out"
<jdong> wii: you are banned from this entire IRC network. There are several people in this channel who have the capability to disconnect and reban you from the entire network. Give me one reason why you should not be in this channel right now.
<ubotu> Ashfire908 called the ops in #ubuntu
<Tm_T> wii: no you havent
<jdong> wii: you were banned from here 2-4 weeks ago, and you got banned in compiz a week ago.... that's not terribly convincing.
<wii> Tm_T: oh from the time i was ban if u look at the history u can see i wasnt caussing any trouble,nore in kubuntu-fr,kde,winehq,debian,windows,...
<Tm_T> ...
<ubotu> cdm10 called the ops in #ubuntu
<wii> if i'm ban from to ubuntu's forever i wont die but at least let me reinter compiz who ever is in charge there
<jdong> wii: I don't know how to phrase this any clearer. We do not manage the compiz channel. We cannot help you.
<stdin> wii, go ask them somewhere else, this is not the place
#ubuntu-ops 2007-10-21
<wii> and u dont have the slytiss idea where do i have to go?
<jrib> Pici: genetics was a bot?
<stdin> jrib: google search bot
<Pici> jrib: it responded when someone did !google phrase
<jdong> wii: no. we do not. no. no. negative. no clue.
<stdin> jrib: someone did !google ...., and it replied
<jrib> ah
<wii> ok
<wii> tanks anyway
<jdong> wii: if you do not need anything more from us, it's in your best interest to part this channel
<jrib> had to be a kde user
<Pici> Well, it was $10 if he came back in a week, how much for only 10 minutes?
<stdin> jrib: oi :p
<jdong> anyone else get the feeling sometime that they're talking to bots with a reiserfs backend?
<jdong> Pici: I'd be bankrupt :)
 * jdong sets /trigger add -all -masks "wii*!*@AMari*.fr" -command 'say $N: no'
<arinomi> jrib, could you test me?
<stdin> "<SmoothOp> http://justtohavesexwithothermen.ytmnd.com/" in #ubuntu
<Pici> failed.
<Pici> stdin: I saw
<jrib> ops 4, users 0 today
<stdin> Pici: yes, but i didn't see that you saw :p
<jdong> stdin: do I dare click on that?
<stdin> jdong: click what you want ;)
 * jdong braces
<jdong> curiousity gets the best of me
<jdong> stdin: well that was a huge letdown.
<stdin> what's there?
<jdong> stdin: larry craig CNN story screencap
<jdong> stdin: with the news ticker at the bottom forming an innuendo with the main story's caption
<Tm_T> stdin: #k is yours, me and my pda off ->
<jdong> I was expecting some sort of homoerotica.
<stdin> Tm_T: noo, it's getting late and I don't have the patience 
<mc44> jdong: sadly disappointed
<stdin> Tm_T: i was tempted to kick that john117 guy for being unable to read... (only tempted)
<jdong> mc44: meh I've had worse letdowns ;-)
<jdong> ' open terminal, type "sudo nautilus" '
<jdong> I'm melting.... make it stop.....
<jdong> ubuntu_: no
<ubuntu_> sorry i; try to get to co;piw give ;e a link i cant find the right touch
<jdong> staff? please?
<ubuntu_> isnt it compiz-fussion
<jdong> we don't know. we have no idea.
<nalioth> ubuntu_: join #ubuntu-effects
<stdin> this channel has nothing to do with compiz or compiz-fusion in any way shape or form
<ubuntu_> i know i just try to get to co;piw on live cd to talk to the op the live cd bring ;e here
<stdin> then type "/part"
 * Pici is watching in #compiz-fusion
 * jdong hops in, too
<Pici> jdong: you missed that some other guy just ! opsed when wii asked for ops.
<jdong> Pici: haha
<jdong> 19:18 < crdlb> ubuntu_, you're not getting unbanned
<jdong> he must be using my trigger script too ;-)
<stdin> your trigger script was too slow then
<jdong> grr didn't match by his hostname. one sec :)
<jdong> there.
<Amaranth> @btlogin
<Pici> hehe, nice quit message
<jdong> Amaranth: don't tell me you're searchign up ubuntu_ in the bantracker?
<Amaranth> jdong: Can't remember him
<jdong> Amaranth: wii
<Pici> Amaranth: = wii
<Amaranth> I thought so
<Amaranth> Then I thought it might have been that winchester guy
<stdin> *!*@AMarigot*.wanado.fr = wii
<jdong> stdin: no
<jdong> wii: no
<Amaranth> wii: Go away.
<stdin> jdong: 99.9%
<nalioth> wii: can we help you?
<wii> Amaranth: just give me a reson why i cant re-enter compiz?
<Amaranth> nalioth: Ooh we can send people there?
<jdong> is it just an empty channel?
<Pici> or is it one of those special channels?
<jdong> Pici: lol I'm scared to join channels with those kind of names :D
<Pici> jdong: me too
<Pici> the topic looks benign though
<jdong> "trolls: come in here for free candy!"
<trollboy> Hi, test me please
<LjL> trollboy: you can join, thank you
<trollboy> Danke
<Seeker`> Is ubotu lagging again?
<stdin> !lag
<ubotu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<stdin> seems ok
<Seeker`> it took 4 seconds to answer LjL's !language in #ubuntu
<LjL> 4 seconds is quite normal if someone else was using it too
<LjL> keep in mind it also churns out bug reports to the dev channels
 * Seeker` wonders if he should go back to lurking a bit, so that he doesn't ask quite so many "silly" questions
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> DaSkreech called the ops in #kubuntu
<LjL> stdin: or rather, he was, since i pissed him off it seems and he claims he won't rejoin
<stdin> LjL: oh? well if he's in a mood I'll leave him to it
<LjL> stdin: yeah. i've been an asshole to daskreech to be honest
<LjL> but intellikey was just spamming
<LjL> AT0M1CB0MB3R smells like trouble to me
<stdin> yeah, it may have been a bug in his client (as has happened before), but if he can't be grown-up about it...
<LjL> stdin: eh? it was intelikey having the auto-repeat bug?
<stdin> something like that, but Agent_Bob is normally his GUI user, so I'm just guessing
<stdin> but I'm not going to delve in to it for now
<LjL> uhm well i am though
<stdin> didn't say you couldn't ;) I'm just sitting here with my hot coco
<LjL> [03:13:10] <Agent_bob> no big deal.   don't worry about it.
<LjL> [03:14:24] <Agent_bob> i'm dropping my two nicks as we speak.   it's been nice.  but i need to move on.    shalom.
<stdin> hmm
<LjL> well i'm sorry but really, his problem, he spammed, and spamming to prove a point to another spammer is arguably the wrost form of spamming
<LjL> so my kick was warranted. if he's had a bad day, i'm sorry but.
<stdin> yeah, I'm not trying to defend him. that's why I didn't want to get involved
<stdin> it's a shame he decided to be like that, was a good guy
<LjL> besides, my kick to daskreech was admittedly *not* warranted, and yet he didn't react like that
<stdin> but it's his problem in the end, so be it
<jdong> 22:27 -!- Delvien [n=dm@cpe-24-160-182-28.columbus.res.rr.com] has joined  #ubuntuforums
<jdong> why does this hostmask ring a bell from yesterday?
<jdong> nvm, that was adriyel [n=adriyel@cpe-24-210-80-52.columbus.res.rr.com] 
<`eric-> can you test 'me'
<`eric-> :P
<`eric-> please?
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, levmatta said: ubotu: their is no  /etc/X11/gdm/Init/Defaul in Gusty
<`eric-> can an op please allow me back in #ubuntu i've changed my port
<`eric-> anyone?
<`eric-> :(
<`eric-> por favor?
<`eric-> can an op please allow me back in #ubuntu i've changed my port
<`eric-> ..?
<nzk> What day was I banned from -offtopic by Seveas?
<`eric-> pls test my connection so i can join #ubuntu
<jdong> trollboy: hi, anything futher you need from us? I understand you've already been tested and passed
<jdong> (this channel has a no-idlers policy)
<`eric-> pls test my connection so i can join #ubuntu
<nzk> "Please"
<nzk> "I"
<nzk> Add a period as well.
<nalioth> nzk: can we help you?
<nzk> What day was I banned from -offtopic?
<nalioth> i have no idea.
<nalioth> `eric-: have you followed the URL in #ubuntu-read-topic ?
<nzk> But you're an op...
<`eric-> nalioth: yes. I've changed my port and eveyrthing.
<`eric-> I'm connected via 8001 now.
<nalioth> `eric-: you are free to return to #ubuntu now, and thanks for your patience  :)
<`eric-> nalioth: Thank You Sir :)
<`eric-> It's still sending me to #ubuntu-read-topic when I type /join #ubuntu ..?
<nalioth> hmm, i hate multiple bans
<`eric-> Did it ban me every time I tried to join? Cause if so, it's a lot. :(
<nzk> `eric-: You think you have a lot of bans?
<ubotu> scguy318 called the ops in #ubuntu
<Madpilot> dcc attempt in #u - already k-lined
<r0b-> why cant i join #ubuntu
<`eric-> =P
<nalioth> nzk: is there something we can help you with?
<`eric-> join the club.
<r0b-> is it cuz i have all my ports open?
<r0b-> test my IP :p
<nzk> nalioth: I just told you...
<nzk> Can I be unbanned?
<Madpilot> r0b-, `eric- - you both have router troubles - have you read the topic in #ubuntu-read-topic and fixed your irc clients?
<`eric-> Madpilot: I've changed my port.
<nalioth> Madpilot: `eric- is good to go, but there are other problems now with his ban
<nalioth> it seems someone issues a malformed hostmask for his ban, and it's not coming off
<nalioth> i'm trying to get it fixed now
<`eric-> Thanks.
<Madpilot> `eric-, try #ubuntu now
<`eric-> It's working! Thanks guys.
<r0b-> i fixed my ports
<nalioth> Madpilot: got PM ?
<rob> got milk?
<Madpilot> nalioth, do now. need to get xchat to beep at me when I get pm
<Madpilot> nalioth, want to test r0b- or shall I?
<jdong> Lesson #40: Never try to pluralize PM.
<rob> Madpilot, Settings - Preferences - Chatting > Alerts
<rob> Madpilot, if you install libnotify, it will also do a popup balloon for various events too
<`eric-> Thanks again for the help. Good night.
<r0b-> did i fail?
<Madpilot> r0b-, join #madpilot, please - can't test d c c here
<nalioth> r0b-: you can join #ubuntu now and thanks for your patience
<r0b-> thanks :)
<Dyus> can someone help me, i was sent to the read topic chan wile i was afk, i follwed the instructions on the page and now im here
<jdong> I think we need to do a bit of idler-prodding in here....
<Dyus> anyone?
<jdong> Dyus: please wait patiently, ops drift in and out and read the scrollback
<nalioth> Dyus: you can join #ubuntu now, and thanks for your patience
<Dyus> cool, thanks
<jdong> haha, ow.
<nalioth> anyone i miss, please speak up
 * jdong points to Vorian and then ducks
<jdong> :)
<nalioth> jdong: did you say something?
<jdong> no sir.
<nalioth> i'm not a sir, i work for a living
<jdong> but don't we all?
<bo2> can i be tested?
<nalioth> bo2: have you followed the instructions in the URL ?
<bo2> yes
<bo2> i changed my connctng port to 8001
<nalioth> ok, buckle up  :)
<bo2> errm?
<bo2> buckle up for what
<nalioth> bo2: the test  :)
<jdong> bo2: hmm try.wow.com... you're from my neck of the woods
<nalioth> you passed and can rejoin #ubuntu now.  Thanks for you patience  :)
<bo2> thanks 
<bo2> =]
<bo2> errm
<nalioth>    /ctcp bo2 123 BLAH THISISNOTACARNIVALRIDE
<jdong> is that what routers jump all over??
<nalioth> nope
<nalioth> i've obfuscated it
<jdong> ah
<nalioth> why would i want to DDOS folks ?
<ubotu> KevinO called the ops in #ubuntu
<jdong> lots of fireworks today, huh :-/
 * rob adds malformed DCCs to the checker
<DShepherd>  does anyone else thing it would be helpful to add a factoid to ubotu about the new appearance menu and whats located there? There seems to be a number of questions just related to find that appearance option much less the stuff under it
<Mez> any irc ocuncil ehre?
<Seveas> Mez, yes
<Mez> regarddfing new channel naming - special channels to be passed through IRC council - you happy to approve -tribalwars if it hasnt been already? 
<Seveas> sure, why not :)
<Seveas> and pricechild is in the access list, so I assume he agrees ;)
<Mez> is pricechild council?
<elkbuntu> tribalwars?
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, shooood said: ubotu plz all i want is some one how tell me how to install any program that i have its source
<shooood> hi all
<Mez> elkbuntu, yeah, tis a game
<ThunderStruck> anyone else using xchat and see a red line across window?
<Vorian> yes
<ThunderStruck> so its nomral
<ThunderStruck> yay :(
<Vorian> ThunderStruck, it marks the last point where you were on a channel
<ThunderStruck> ah ok
<Vorian> although now that I'm looking through some channels, I have no redline ...
<ThunderStruck> i didnt get one in here until after i said ah ok
<Seeker`> ThunderStruck: the red lines are after you!
<Vorian> ctrl+m resets the marker line
<ThunderStruck> yes
<ThunderStruck> maybe time between comments has something to do with it?
<Vorian> \o/
<Vorian> red line is back
<Vorian> ;)
 * ThunderStruck would be much happier if i can figure out scripting on irssi+win-xp
<Seeker`> ThunderStruck: what sort of scripting?
<ThunderStruck> ah next time bring laptop with me
<ThunderStruck> Seeker`, the irssi scripts dont like to work in irssi in windows even from the scripts dir
<Seeker`> :S
<Seeker`> thats bad
<ThunderStruck> there is no how to either outside of linux irssi
<ThunderStruck> cant be missing perl support or it wouldnt run
 * ThunderStruck really neglected that site :( lastest news is edgy is released :(
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, LjL-Temp said: !adeptcrash is <alias> adept crash fix
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, LjL-Temp said: !apt-fix is <alias> adept crash fix
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, LjL-Temp said: !adeptfix is <alias> adept crash fix
<ThunderStruck> lol
<LjL-Temp> sorry =)
<Jucato> !adeptfix is <alias> adept crash fix
<ubotu> But adeptfix already means something else!
<ompaul> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ThunderStruck> try other way
<Jucato> !apt-fix is <alias> adept crash fix
<ubotu> But apt-fix already means something else!
<LjL-Temp> !-adept crash fix
<ubotu> adept crash fix aliases: adeptcrashfix, adeptfix, adept fix, adept fix crash, dpkg fix crash, dpkg crash fix, adept unlock, aptfix, fix adept, fixadept, adeptcrash, apt-fix - added by uniq on 2006-06-23 19:48:04
<Jucato> hehe :)
<LjL-Temp> see, this factoid needs a lot of love
<ThunderStruck> its already there
<LjL-Temp> no matter how many aliases you give it, people get it wrong :P
<Jucato> I think we've exhausted all possible combinations :)
<ompaul> call it one thing and advertise that
<ompaul> adeptfix
 * ompaul wonders why this is not obvious
<ThunderStruck> personally i would make it more general since it works for dpkg not just adept
<LjL-Temp> ompaul: because the original name was adept crash fix, so some people got used to it, but it's certainly a non-optimal way for a factoid that gets called often.
<LjL-Temp> besides, it should really be changed, it's not adept-only
<ThunderStruck> its not adept at all
<ompaul> well what condition does it sort out@
<ThunderStruck> ompaul, lock on dpkg
<LjL-Temp> !aptlock is <reply> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, LjL-Temp said: !aptlock is <reply> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ompaul> so then dpkglock
<LjL-Temp> pf
<Jucato> but on Kubuntu, it's usually caused by Adept crashing :)
<LjL-Temp> @login
<Jucato> LjL-Temp: isn't it %login ?
<Jucato> or both work?
<LjL-Temp> Jucato: both should work
<ompaul>  @    btlogin
<ompaul> works 
<ThunderStruck> Jucato, yes thats due to bad UI design though ;) it happens on synaptic as well
<Jucato> more on adept I bet. :)
<LjL> aliasing everything to aptlock - try using that one
<ThunderStruck> Jucato, ofcourse
<ThunderStruck> @whoami
<ubotu> I don't recognize you.
<ThunderStruck> ah it does work
<ThunderStruck> im wearing my cloak and you still dont know me
<ThunderStruck> doesnt ubotu use cloak for editors?
<LjL> ThunderStruck: yes and no, you still need to login from time to time
<LjL> !-aptlock
<ubotu> aptlock aliases: adept crash fix, adeptcrashfix, adeptfix, adept fix, adept fix crash, dpkg fix crash, dpkg crash fix, adept unlock, aptfix, fix adept, fixadept, adeptcrash, apt-fix - added by LjL on 2007-10-21 15:31:48
<Tm_T> aaaah, real keyboard <3
<Tm_T> LjL: hum, I cant speak in #ubuntu+1 ;(
<LjL> Tm_T: it's +m, you need to get yourself opped
<Tm_T> or voiced, I know
<LjL> Tm_T: need that voice?
<Tm_T> not really currently
<LjL> i would like to set +s so that people stop asking "why is there 100 people in there and i can't join", but it's mlocked
<Tm_T> ya
<Seveas> LjL, you can un-mlock it
<LjL> Seveas: by logging in as ubuntuirccouncil? i tried that before but i must be missing something... even though it's the channel contact, chanserv still refuses to treat it as an user with high access level
<Seveas> as that user: /cs identify #ubuntu+1
<LjL> oh
 * Tm_T hides
<LjL> Seveas: i'm also joining chanserv into -effects then
<LjL> ah no dbo is the contact there
<Seveas> (guard doesn't help against channel emptiness)
<Seveas> you need a staffer to set +Pif #compiz-fusion (+P is staff-only)
<LjL> Seveas: uhm, i think you're wrong... i have ##metabot forwarded to #metabot, and it stays forwarded even if empty, with chanserv guard on
<Seveas> then that changed since I last tried :)
<tomaw> chanserv won't rejoin empty channels
<tomaw> so if services are restarted then the forward won't function for the first joiner.
<LjL> Seveas: it works
<LjL> tomaw: i see
<Seveas> -ChanServ- Toggled ChanGuard for channel #ubuntu-effects [ON]
<Seveas> -ChanServ- Now enforcing modes [+sntcif #compiz-fusion] for #ubuntu-effects
<LjL> Seveas: yes i saw, i was in there
<Seveas> ok :)
<LjL> i'll leave ubotwo in anyway to try to get around the first-joiner thing
<wolferine> is there no #ubuntu-effects channel anymore ?
<Pici> wolferine: no, we've joined up with the #compiz-fusion people, you can join there for support
<wolferine> they feel my question is out of their range
<wolferine> is that correct Amaranth ?
<Amaranth> wolferine: Yes but it's not compiz
<Amaranth> Your question wouldn't be valid for the old #ubuntu-effects either
<Amaranth> It was only compiz/beryl stuff
<wolferine> everyone else is asking xorg.conf related questions in the channel
<Pici> wolferine: Your question is perfectly on-topic for #ubuntu
<Amaranth> wolferine: Your question is about an Ubuntu-specific program
<wolferine> I dont see you 'explaining' the channel to them, nor kicking them ?
<Amaranth> The other guy's question is related to getting  compiz working
<wolferine> my question is not about a 'Ubuntu-specific program'
<Amaranth> Yes it is
<Amaranth> displayconfig-gtk is only in ubuntu
<wolferine> no, its about seeting up the display correctly
<wolferine> ie. xorg
<Amaranth> "I love the new interface for setting up the display"
<Amaranth> Either way
<Amaranth> This is in no way related to Ubuntu so this isn't the right channel for such a dispute either
<Amaranth> #compiz-fusion is not an Ubuntu run channel
<wolferine> I complemented on the new interface, but the question is not specific to that, "but can I do this with it, or I have a bug in using it, etc.."
<wolferine> fine, where do you want to discuss it?
<Amaranth> No where
<Amaranth> I don't know the answer to your question anyway :p
<wolferine> then why waste both our time?
<Amaranth> Use nvidia-settings
<Amaranth> If you're not using nvidia you can't use compiz with that screen resolution anyway so it's definitely not a compiz question
<Amaranth> wolferine: Because the ops there are complaining about everyone asking for help with Ubuntu
<wolferine> why are you 'attempting' to 'help' me ?
<Amaranth> So we're rather strict
<wolferine> well, someone set the forward from #ubuntu-effects to your channel
<wolferine> I have nothing to do with that
<wolferine> maybe you should let them know your getting 'offtopic' traffic
<Amaranth> It does mean you need to follow the rules of the channel
<Amaranth> And they know
<wolferine> well, if #ubuntu-effects is redirected there, then why would I not ask a question I would ask in #ubuntu-effects ?
<Amaranth> Your question wouldn't be valid for the old #ubuntu-effects either, that was only for compiz and beryl help
<Amaranth> Well, and awn, kiba dock, etc but those are alright in #compiz-fusion too
<wolferine> your obviously having a hard time with understand this whole situation
<wolferine> and not willing to help
<Amaranth> I don't think I am
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<ompaul> omg noooooeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssss it is PriceChild 
<ompaul> dum dee dum
<PriceChild> Woooo back from Climbing... didn't have to go to A&E this time :D
<PriceChild> la la la
<ompaul> hahah
 * ompaul uses a lart on PriceChild's head causing a visit to A&E - habit forming that is
<Seeker`> PriceChild: did you have to last time?
<PriceChild> Seeker`, mhmmm :D Someone dropped me as I attempted a dyno 8-)
<PriceChild> Seeker`, The soc president didn't like after that so I just didn't go anymore that year.
<PriceChild> s/like/like me/
<ompaul> is the word "crap" currently acceptable in #ubuntu?
<PriceChild> warn the user i'd say
<ompaul> lost it been used 3 tjimes in the last few mins
<Gary> wooo I'm in the suite at the hotel
<Gary> it's nice
<ompaul> Gary, that's what you say
<Gary> t'is true, it has a bubble bath :p
<ompaul> Gary,                                          r i g h t
<ompaul> Gary, l e f t
<ompaul> Gary,                      gap
<Gary> spammer :p
<ompaul> Gary, hmm
<Seveas> ompaul, crazy...
<ompaul> that's more like it
<Gary> <(o.o)>
<ompaul> okay my two hour prepared multi meal is just about to be declared cooked I better set the table (it will feed me for several days
<Gary> my dinner is on the way up, nice haddock starter, steak and veg, cheesecake desert :-)
<Gary> the fillet steaks are huge here too :-)
 * jussi01 drools
<Tm_T> my dinner, humm, is still in crocery
<Gary> still where?
<jussi01> grocery store...
<Pici> or crockery?
<ompaul> very very nice
 * ompaul votes for grocery
<ubotu> magnetron called the ops in #ubuntu
<jussi01> hmmm, anyone know when ubuntu+1 opens again?
<jdong> heh I guess we'll get an influx of #ubuntu-read-topics soon
<mc44> jussi01: when hardy opens :)
<jussi01> mc44: and when is that?
<jdong> when the flood gates open for the hardy heron
<jdong> god this release is gonna have such awful innuendos :)
<mc44> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule jussi01
 * jussi01 hugs jdong and thanks him for the oh so useful info
<jdong> jussi01: you know I never miss the opportunity for a tasteless joke :)
<jussi01> jdong: :P
<jussi01> mc44: great. 4 days :)
<mc44> well toolchain doesn't neccessarily mean it's open
<Pici> I suspect after UDS
<ubotu> [[Charlie]] called the ops in #ubuntu
<ompaul> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<mc44> ompaul: I'm not sure it is trademarked
<Seveas> it's not
<ompaul> ahh oikay 
<ompaul> but .. 
<ompaul> they could lay claim to it at this stage :)
<ompaul> even if someone else reged
<Pici> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MenZa said: !ubuntuforums is <alias> forums
<Seveas> boo
<MenZa> I feel so violated.
<Seveas> !ubuntuforums is <alias> forums
<ubotu> But ubuntuforums already means something else!
<Seveas> !-ubuntuforums
<ubotu> ubuntuforums is <alias> forums - added by PriceChild on 2007-10-21 21:55:15
<Seveas> heh
<ompaul> in soviet russia users remove ops
<PriceChild> *cheers*
<MenZa> nalioth, are you around?
<Seveas> in soviet ubuntu, human beings are for linux
<PriceChild> There's a lot of joins... and Seveas I removed that Vista|... guy
<PriceChild> "do you know what gh3y means"
<nalioth> MenZa: usually
<ompaul> in soviet linux humans are ubuntu
 * ompaul coughs
<ompaul> in soviet russia never mention Seveas 
 * ompaul runs
<PriceChild> Hey the openweek starts tomorrow doesn't it.
<PriceChild> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: October 21 2007, 20:27:17 - Next meeting: Server Team in 1 day
<PriceChild> Hey kamesh, how can I help?
<kamesh> HI all.. I am banned from #ubuntu.. I have pasted just 3 lines of data..please un ban me
<PriceChild> Seveas, *ping*
<Seveas> pang
<PriceChild> *looks up*
<Seveas> unbanned, please don't do it again
<kamesh> I have learnt my lesson.. Please unban meeeee
<kamesh> its was just 3 lines,..
<kamesh> :-)(
<LjL> that almost begs for reinstating the ban :)
<kamesh> any way thanks
<nalioth> joejaxx: hi
<Pici> kamesh: you're unbanned.
<kamesh> thankks
<stdin> please use pastebin from now on
<ompaul> kamesh, 2 lines max or bye bye
<ompaul> kamesh, have you any other business here?
<Seveas> ompaul, in your case it's bye bye anyway ;)
<kamesh> can i ask any question in ehere
<ompaul> kamesh, not a support one
<PriceChild> kamesh, /topic
<kamesh> thanks..pricechild..
 * ompaul pours a nice hot cup of tea for seveas
<Seveas> cold glass of beer
<ompaul> peppermint tea?
<Pici> glass?
 * ompaul creates a guinness for Seveas 
<Seveas> guiness
<Seveas> guinness!!!
<Seveas> guinness!!!!!
<nalioth> peppermint guiness?
 * nalioth runs
<Seveas> blasphemy
<Seveas> I'm gonna get me a beer though
<LjL> i'd rather have the tea, beer with 6C... no thanks
<PriceChild> Strawberry Milkshake for me :P
<LjL> ugh
<Pici> yuck
 * LjL 's stomach suddenly stopped working after hearing that
<PriceChild> :'(
<Seveas> proper strawberry smoothie
<Seveas> strawberries, yoghurt, mint
<PriceChild> good too
<Seveas> blender
<ompaul> I just was handed a "I-dog wold penguin" 
<LjL> Seveas: and beer?
<ompaul> s/wold/world
<Seveas> LjL, neh
<Seveas> beer is for now, smoothies for when thinking healthy
<LjL> beer's not healthy=
<PriceChild> but smoothies are sooo good
<Seveas> indeed
<Seveas> and indeed
<Seveas> but it's beertime now
<Seveas> and cheese with mustard
<LjL> ugh now *that* sounds... dutch
<Seveas> heh
<Seveas> it's tasty though
 * Seveas ♥ cheese
<ompaul> LjL, a hard cheese ham mustard brown bread
<ompaul> if I could I would
<Seveas> sounds delicios
<Seveas> even if I don't spell right :)
<ompaul> Seveas, with an alt beer yepa
<LjL> well lately i'm enjoying some swedish cheese i get from IKEA, so i shouldn't criticize others i guess.
<Seveas> heh
<Seveas> swedish meatballs!
<LjL> oh no not those
<ompaul> LjL, eat the wholes they are the best bits
<Seveas> I always eat those when I'm at ikea
<LjL> i always eat those after my parents go to ikea
<Pici> lax?
<LjL> but that doesn't mean i like them
<Seveas> the take-away ones are horrible
<Seveas> the ones they serve in their 'restaurant' are good
<LjL> hm suppose i've tried the restaurant too long ago to remember
<jussi01> finnish meatballs ftw!!
<LjL> blääh
<Pici> bork bork bork
<Seveas> chocolate moose
<jussi01> with that, im going to bed. night all.
<Seveas> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IYd_02tfLA
<PriceChild> sleep well
<ompaul>   http://www.redsave.com/products/iDog-World-Penguin,,35 heheh I have one here funny thing
<PriceChild> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: October 21 2007, 21:18:13 - Next meeting: Server Team in 1 day
<PriceChild> cpt complains his intel card doesn't work
<PriceChild> I tell him it should be fine out of the box
<PriceChild> he clarifies that it broke when he changed the default settings.
<PriceChild> I head desk
<PriceChild> (missed a step where he denied it working ootb)
<ompaul> PriceChild, this works for values of annoying
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, AmyRose said: !no, konqueror is the default browser on Kubuntu
<Pici> !konqueror
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konqueror - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, Pici said: !automatix =~ s/creditable/credible/
<Pici> %login
<ubotu> OK
<Pici> !automatix =~ s/creditable/credible/
<ubotu> I'll remember that Pici
<LjL> what's wrong with creditable?
<jdong> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A credible analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<jdong> "Automatix2 is a block of code "
<jdong> nice :)
<jdong> block of code
<popey> s/block of code/product 
<PriceChild> jdong, maybe we should change it to package manager?
<PriceChild> oh wait...
<Pici> LjL: maybe creditable is better... hrm.
<jdong> but seriously, we should change it from block of code
 * popey disagrees with Pici 
<jdong> Pici / LjL : I like "an objective analysis"
<LjL> +1
<jdong> or a "technical analysis"
<Pici> jdong: ooh, thats good.
<PriceChild> jdong, I can't remember what it was before... but I think the current is better than it was
<LjL> s/block of code/stuff/
<PriceChild> the block of code bit
<popey> the block of code bit is a touch rude
<Pici> !automatix =~ s/credible/technical/
<ubotu> I'll remember that Pici
<PriceChild> I think it was "$adjective script"
<popey> somewhat disparaging
<jdong> PriceChild: I don't think it's good practice, no matter how much we might all hate it, to be implying an insult at a product....
<popey> +1
<LjL> popey: well the intent *is* to disparge though :)
<jdong> in the context of the factoid it's simply not necessary
<popey> the intent should be to enlighten
<jdong> can we just change it to "is a third party application"
<PriceChild> *is appalling with wording*
<jdong> which is much more neutral and straightforward
<Pici> jdong: +1
<LjL> !automatix =~ s/a block of code/third-party software/
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> aw, there is already software
<popey> s/software/product
<LjL> !automatix =~ s/software/product/
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<jdong> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is third-party product which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A technical analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<jdong> that sounds a lot better
<LjL> i don't particularly like "some software" either though
<Pici> me either.
<popey> s/some/additional
<Pici> package(s).
<popey> s/attempts to/attempts to easily
<LjL> Pici: no, since it doesn't always install *packages*
<Pici> Hm.
<popey> that is what it attempts to do, whether it does or not is not ubotus call :)
<Pici> !automatix =~ s/some/additional/
<ubotu> I'll remember that Pici
<popey> makes it sound like a trojan
<LjL> while we're there
<LjL> !automatix =~ s/is here -/can be found at/
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<popey> "is a third-party product which aims to simplify some software installations.
 * popey shrugs
<nalioth> it's worse than a trojan
<stdin> don't make it sound too good ;)
<nalioth> trojans sneak onto your system.  you place some sort of trust in crap-o-matix
<popey> trojans don't sneak, you run them
<popey> viruses sneak
<LjL> s/attempts to install additional software/attempts to automate installation of some additional software/
<krux0> test me
<jdong> please?
<popey> +1 LjL 
<LjL> krux0: you're good
<krux0> Thanks
<LjL> !automatix =~ s/attempts to install additional software/attempts to automate installation of some additional software/
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<Pici> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is third-party product which attempts to automate installation of some additional software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A technical analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer can be found at http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<LjL> and there it became three lines on my screen
<Mez> !tribalwars is <reply> Tribal Wars is a web based browser game. For more information and to learn how to yjoin the other ubunteros playing it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TribalWars
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Mez
<stdin> s/yjoin/join/
<LjL> !tribalwars =~ s/yjoin/join/
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
#ubuntu-ops 2008-10-13
<Myrtti> errrr
<Myrtti> what just happened there?
<Seeker`> ompaul sploaded
<Myrtti> nini kids, don't take his ops away yet :-D
 * nalioth doesn't have any plans to
<Myrtti> good
<Myrtti> I think it needs to be discussed again in a few days
<Myrtti> örrröörörör
<Gary> pretty
<Flannel> is that what finnish dogs say?
<Gary> are you calling Myrtti a finnish dog?
<Flannel> of course not
 * Gary giggles
<Myrtti> no, it's what a finnish person with a sore throat might say
<jpds> Pici: Thanks for replying to mdz and the others on ubuntu-devel.
<jpds> I would have done it myself but I no longer have a net connection. :(
<elkbuntu> jpds, eh? what happened?
<jussi01> mrgh, who invented mornings...
<elkbuntu> the same killjoy who invented work.
<jussi01> yeah...
 * Myrtti gives jussi01 a big huggle
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> BTW, everyone please read my mail on the list...
<ikonia> which list
<stdin> ikonia: ubuntu-irc@l.u.c
<ikonia> okey dokey
<ikonia> jussi01: do you want feedback on the list ?
<jussi01> ikonia: err, dont see why not, unless you really want it to remain private.
<ikonia> not at all
<ikonia> happy to do that
<ikonia> just checking
<Myrtti> ♥ everyone
<ikonia> I think your nick is a bit off LjjjL 
<LjjjL> ikonia: heh, i'm just on the eee
<ikonia> oooh you have an eee
<LjjjL> ikonia: yes, i've surrendered to the temptation
<ikonia> be interested in your views on it after hearing elkbuntu 
<LjjjL> but my number one use case fails to work :( that is, staying connected while on the balcony smoking
<ikonia> elkbuntu's views I mean
<Myrtti> I have to share this little piece of hilarity with you
<LjjjL> ikonia: elky has one too? meh, i didn't know that, everyone's got one...
<LjjjL> Myrtti: MWAHAHA that's real funny
<Myrtti> someone is having his doctoral dissertation here in Tampere
<ikonia> LjjjL except me
<LjjjL> ikonia: what are her views anyway?
<elkbuntu> hmm?
<ikonia> LjjjL ooh, she's here
<Myrtti> on the political science
<LjjjL> elkbuntu: what are your views anyway?
<Myrtti> on the topic of...
<elkbuntu> on what?
<Myrtti> Power, Leadership, Doom and Hope in J. R. R. Tolkien's work The Lord of  the Rings or "Management by Sauron"
<LjjjL> elkbuntu: the eee, which i didn't know you had
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/56997/
<elkbuntu> LjjjL, it's ok, does what i need. 3G coverage is pretty decent in sydney
<LjjjL> Myrtti: you have to understand that people just don't know what the heck to say on a thesis anymore
<LjjjL> elkbuntu: you got one with built-in 3g, or the usb box?
<elkbuntu> LjjjL, a huawei e220, the usb soap-on-a-rope
<LjjjL> elkbuntu: right, they sell those here but they were never very appealing to me, they costed, like, more than buying an eeepc *and* such a dongle separately
<elkbuntu> yeah. i got my eeepc as clearance stock
<elkbuntu> and 701
<elkbuntu> so no internal card
<LjjjL> ikonia: anyway i've got a 901, what i can say so far is that the keyboard sucks (i'm thinking about sending it back under warranty, as once in a whhile i get false double-keypresses and that's annoying), and the fact you have two SSD drives, the fast/system one being only 4Gb, can probably be a bit restricting
<LjjjL> also, the default Xandros is really, really bad. aside from that though, it's nice.
<ikonia> not the best review I've heard
<LjjjL> elkbuntu: you don't happen to have the same issue with keys being registered twice? i know is it a "somewhat" widespread issue (as in, theere are forum postings about it)
<LjjjL> ikonia: well, on the other hand, few people care about the default Xandros, judgingg from the amount of the alternative distributions there are. as for the 2 drives, well you know that when you buy it
<LjjjL> although i thought there would be a *little* more free space bby default on the 4Gb
<elkbuntu> LjjjL, i've never noticed it, or it's been disguised as train 'noise'
<elkbuntu> LjjjL, i wiped it and put ubuntu on it within an hour of getting it home
<elkbuntu> the xandros was just too ... um... retarded
<LjjjL> elkbuntu: well then try to pay attention to it please, i do have this feeling it's a widespread issue but people just either think it's "normal" or assume it's them typing badly... while it's something that would deserve complaints
<LjjjL> elkbuntu: you can see from a few of my very messages above thhat the issue is pretty much constant for me
<LjjjL> including the one just above
<elkbuntu> k, i'll try use it off the train some time when i clear space on this table
<LjjjL> ikonia: also honestly i'm starting to get the feeling (although this is a subjective/personal issue for sure) that the eee is a bit neither here nor there. they give it with a bag with no straps or anything, so you have to put it into another (most likely normal-laptop-sized) one, and it surely doesn't fit in your pocket. it's small, but not small enough you can stand on a subway train and use it
<LjjjL> i was used to the Psion 5 and thought of this as a not-quite-the-same-thing-but-close replacement, but i don't thinnk it is one
<ikonia> yes, the best of neither worlds, 
<ikonia> I thought that a bit
<LjjjL> ikonia: i do believe they have a well-deserved real market though, as (relatively) cheap full-blown computers that almost anyone can buy and use without taking up space. should be fine for my mother for instance, who is indeed thinking of getting one (although probably one of the 10" models, not necessarily an eee, since "small" is nice but there's no point for her in "tiny")
<ikonia> LjjjL agree on that
<LjjjL> i've been wondering for years why nobody would make a cheap, small "computer for human beings", with old hardware that does its job, so i can't blame the ones who actually did try
<jrib> games
<LjjjL> jrib: what aout games?
<Pici> You sank my battleship!
<LjjjL> Pici: your battleship was crap to begin with
<LjjjL> it would have sunk itself anyway
<Pici> LjjjL: I know :(
<jrib> and people that don't know enough about what hardware they need will always just buy whatever is the most powerful thing they can afford
<jrib> and that's most people
<LjjjL> jrib, i don't believe that's most people, our vision is distorted by the fact we mostly see people who are alraedy on the internet to begin with
<ziroday> Hey, GM-Cosmo_PW is doing strange things in #ubuntu
<LjjjL> jrib: i'm pretty much convinced there's a lot of people who'd just like a better typewriter, an expedient way to play solitaire, and a huge encyclopedia always on their hands
<ziroday> however not very often
<LjjjL> ziroday: i will check
<jrib> LjjjL: and youtube
<ziroday> yay! thanks LjjjL, he gives someone something every half hour or so
<LjjjL> ziroday: might be a bot then. i only have the logs of the last thing he said, but i can access the rest, moment
<ziroday> yes, it does look like a bot
<Pici> I may not be around later, want me to forward here or just remove?
<ziroday> thanks Myrtti 
<Pici> i.e: I won't be around to deal with it
<jrib> has anyone tried to talk to GM-Cosmo_PW in pm?
<LjjjL> ziroday: yeah, that's most certtainly a bot
<Myrtti> it is a bot
<LjjjL> jrib: i haven't, but look at the pattern
<ziroday> have a great day!
<Myrtti> or an automated response
<Myrtti> either way, it's muted now
<LjjjL> (14:55:08) LjjjL: hello
<LjjjL> (14:55:09) GM-Cosmo_PW: Auto-Reply: Hello LjjjL. Please leave your message (Don't just say "You there?" and expect a reply)
<Hobbsee> Banana Hammock IRC V.1.0 right then...
<Myrtti> [15:55] <Myrtti> hello
<Myrtti> [15:55] <GM-Cosmo_PW> Auto-Reply: Hello Myrtti. Please leave your message (Don't just  say "You there?" and expect a reply)
<Pici> Weird.
<Myrtti> yup
<jrib> yep
<Myrtti> it's muted, and we'll see if we get a response
<Myrtti> though
<Myrtti> might as well remove it now too
<jrib> I told him to come here if he wasn't a bot
<LjjjL> he's in a few other channels, i'll join them
<jrib> LjjjL: tried something like an ipod touch for mobile computing?
<LjjjL> jrib: i bought an s60 phone some time ago, although that was mostly to replace my broken mp3 player and phone... i did use it for irc and some browsing, but it doesn't have wifi so you only do so much without paying
<LjjjL> jrib: but the real issue is that "mobile computing" for me means "typing" as the top priority
<LjjjL> you don't type on any of those things
<jrib> I'm trying to get the dvorak layout on mine :)  but yeah you're right that you don't want to type anything more than a couple of sentences on it
<LjjjL> jrib: the Psion 5, aside from its being dated and therefore not having wifi or anything modern, was close to the perfect form factor. i could live with soemthing *slightly* bigger but with a more responsive keyboard (although the psion's is wonderful given its size!), but the eeepc is already on the too-big side
<LjjjL> something that fits in a bigger pocket is right
<ikonia> LjjjL doesn't HP have a slightly bigger the psion 5 hand held out /
<LjjjL> hi gary ;)
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> where is gary
<jrib> LjjjL: someone needs to create foldable LCD screens, then we can have computers that we unfold like a map
<Gary> hey L lots of j's L
<Gary> LjjjL: what was that bot doing in the channel?
<LjjjL> ikonia: i don't know. it used to, but that was about back in the psion's time (although that HP was quite wonderful in specs, color display with 2D acceleration, builtin modem...)
<LjjjL> ikonia: gary knows why i said that
<ikonia> oh
<ikonia> LjjjL: let me check HP, I'm sure they still had one
<LjjjL> Gary: using ACTION randomly with the pattern "/me gives ...", possibly in response to things people said
 * Gary stalky stalky
<LjjjL> Gary: i'd try perhaps mentioning its nickname in its presence
<ikonia> LjjjL: not so long ago we where being pushed to use them, so they must still be around
<LjjjL> ikonia: well, what model is that
<ikonia> don't know, looking at the website trynig to find it
<ikonia> looks like a "flip" ipaq
<ikonia> it was rubbish
<ikonia> but thats only because I didn't like it
<ikonia> http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/us/en/sm/WF04a/215348-215348-64929-314903-3329748.html?jumpid=re_R295_prodexp/busproducts/computing-handheld/digitalmedia-GPS-PDA&psn=handhelds_and_calculators/handheld_pcs looks like this replaced it
<Myrtti> excuse me while I wail a bit, but I hate my piriformis bum.
<Myrtti> kthxbai
<LjjjL> ikonia: but this one has no keyboard...
<ikonia> LjjjL no, the old did, it had like a flip down/pull out one
<LjjjL> ikonia: flip down pull out... that must not be the one i had in mind. the one i had ini mind was a plain clamshell design, laptop-like
<ikonia> LjjjL nah, not what I was talking about
<ikonia> I know the psion you mean
<LjjjL> ikonia: well the psion has an even more complicated (and very prone to breakage, unfortunately) clamshell design
<ikonia> LjjjL I used ot have one
<LjjjL> also, the psion software can't be beaten. the HP i had in mind, of course, had Windows Bleah CE
<LjjjL> ikonia: you weren't the one who sold me the last one on ebay were you ;P
<LjjjL> (just kidding, i bought it from italy)
<ikonia> ;)
<ikonia> mine is still at my parents house
<LjjjL> ikonia: i have three. well, one is in pieces
<LjjjL> ikonia: the first one was given to me by a friend. i already knew about it from (very good) reviews on IT magazines, so i drooled
<LjjjL> ikonia: it was fun, besides... in theory it was his dad's psion, given by his office. at one point, he wanted it back, so my friend asked it back, and told his dad "so, if you can turn it on, you keep it, otherwise i give it back to lorenzo"
<LjjjL> i had it back
<ikonia> ha ha
<LjjjL> ikonia: then it broke, and i got another (an ericsson 218mc, which is just like a psion 5mx) for €250, in a store, just before they all went out of production. when that one broke, i got one for €45 on ebay
<LjjjL> now i'm not sure how much i'll still use it since i have the eee... but i'm starting to suspect i will
<ikonia> I recently tried moving to a blackberry, but sent it back as the email service on it was very poor
 * Myrtti weeps at http://www.darkroastedblend.com/2008/10/strange-knits-and-yarn-monsters.html
<LjjjL> shit
<LjjjL> i put an alkaline in the charger yesterday night
<ikonia> jrib: careful with amanu he's miss-leading about what he tells you he's done/doing
<jrib> he has a pretty broken install at this point: http://paste.ubuntu.com/57025/
<ikonia> I don't mean "careful" as in warning
<ikonia> more a case of make sure it's fact or you'll end up wasting time down the wrong path
<ikonia> jrib: he's trying to copy his wubi install to a partition
<ikonia> I'm also %70 certain he's got 3rd party repo's in there but doesn't want to say he has
<jrib> I assumed he didn't have internet on the ubuntu partition, but looking back that may not be true
<ikonia> jrib no, he's got it
<jrib> hrmm
<ikonia> and he's download 700+ meg of "application" that just don't add up
<ikonia> and he didn't have ubuntu installed (apart from wubi) now he does but he's done it without a CD as he sent it to his friend
<ikonia> there are a few thigs that don't add up
<ikonia> when I first spoke to him he didn't have ubuntu installed and couldn't install it, hence why he wanted to copy wubi across, now he has a wubi install and an ubuntu install, but no ubuntu cd ??? but won't say how he installed it
 * ikonia offers jrib a medal
<ikonia> most patient help I've seen in #ubuntu for ages, kudos
<jrib> :)
 * Myrtti gives ikonia a huggle
<Myrtti> you're my hero
<ikonia> huh ?
<ikonia> thats sweet of you
<ikonia> what have I done
<ikonia> jrib: is the hero 
<Tm_T> jussi01: son, you're there?
<Myrtti> Tm_T: please smack Nafallo?
<Nafallo> Myrtti: see my followup.
<Tm_T> Myrtti: hm?
<Tm_T> what, where
<Myrtti> *snif*
<Myrtti> [18:18] < Myrtti> you couln't hack them anyway
<Myrtti> [18:18] < Nafallo> hacking guinea pigs?
<Myrtti> [18:18] < Nafallo> butcher's knife should do it.
<Nafallo> meeh. off-topic in here.
 * Tm_T slaps Nafallo 
<Tm_T> Nafallo: never EVER make Myrtti sad again, or you will meet my wrath
<Myrtti> see!
<Myrtti> *sniffles*
<Myrtti> but he said he was sorry though
<Tm_T> doesn't help
<Nafallo> yea. was a joke and I rather use the butcher's knife to protect them in all seriousness.
<ikonia> FYI: I've just muted bunny while I talk to him he's walked the line for a few days now
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<Liv3dNas> I'm not sure why, but I am banned from #ubuntu. How come?
<Myrtti> meh
<Liv3dNas> how well
<Liv3dNas> got to do a restart
<Myrtti> *!?=GOD@* 
<Myrtti> @bansearch #ubuntu *!?=GOD@* 
<ubottu> (bansearch <nick|hostmask> [<channel>] [<sendlink>]) -- Search bans database for a ban on <nick|hostmask>, if <channel> is not given search all channel bans. If <sendlink> is given, and true, send a link to the bantracker log to you in a /msg.
<Myrtti> @bansearch *!?=GOD@* #ubuntu
<ubottu> Match: *!?=GOD@* by ompaul in #ubuntu on Jul 18 2008 07:04:09 (ID: 2710)
<nalioth> did someone bring a litterbox in here?
<pleia2> nalioth! can you change some settings on #ubuntu-training for us?
<nalioth> pleia2: sure, why?
<pleia2> we need it +t-s
<Myrtti> ikonia: bunnyto?
<nalioth> ikonia: did you not look at the access list there?
<nalioth> er, sorry ikonia 
<nalioth> pleia2: you are on the access list there
<pleia2> I was trying to change the mode lock through chanserv
<nalioth> well, it's done now
<pleia2> thanks :)
 * Myrtti huggles nalioth 
<ubottu> In ubottu, anavarro said: the problem is that I am having a problem when I try to remove mysql
<ubottu> In ubottu, anavarro said: this is the terminal lines
<nalioth> ubottu: tell anavarro about yourself
<LjL> nalioth: that doesn't work anymore
<LjL> you need to use the > syntax
<Myrtti> OH DEAR GOD
<Myrtti> FOR GODS SAKE
<Myrtti> I've Given that person link to the fricking PASTEBIN THREE TIMES NOW
<Myrtti> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAERRRRGGGHH
<Myrtti> !prayer
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language or leisure op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<nalioth> LjL: :(
<LjL> anavarro: the pastebin is a site where you can paste commands' output and other stuff that people need to see, to solve your problems. you paste into it, and then you give the resulting URL in the channel to the person who requested it.
<LjL> anavarro: that's what myrtti was trying to tell you
<LjL> by means of our bot.
<LjL> our bot works like this
<LjL> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LjL> you give it a command prefixed with !, and it gives you some text about what you asked.
<LjL> specifically,
<LjL> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<anavarro> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<anavarro> ok
<anavarro> I will paste the terminal output there
<anavarro> <LjL>ok?
<LjL> yes, please
 * Myrtti makes a cowardly run towards the emergency exit
<anavarro> LjL: I appreciate your help, so I need it to work, really thx !!
<ubottu> In ubottu, anavarro said: this is my pastebin
<Myrtti> anavarro: it's a bot
<anavarro> this is the URL you ask me http://paste.ubuntu.com/57097/
<anavarro> I'm desperado
<anavarro> I need my mysql working to continuing working 
<anavarro> sorry
<anavarro> :(
<jussi01> !idle | anavarro
<ubottu> anavarro: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<jussi01> anavarro: are there any other operator issues we can help you with? (support is in #ubuntu)
<anavarro> I dont know
<anavarro> ubottu ask me the pastebin url
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<anavarro> ok
<Myrtti> anavarro: ubottu is a bot, a piece of program that we use to help the daily irc tasks
<anavarro> yes
<anavarro> I got it
<anavarro> sorry
<jussi01> anavarro: thats for your mysql query, this channel is for if you have a question for the operators.
<anavarro> I just need help
<anavarro> ok
<anavarro> thx
<jussi01> anavarro: please leave this channel and ask in #ubuntu
<jussi01> :)
<anavarro> sorry
 * jussi01 hugs Myrtti
<Myrtti> I'm *NOT* going to say a word.
<Myrtti> surely the people watching and reading the logs would love to see me bash my head on the virtual wall
<Myrtti> but dear god. If I were given an euro everytime I want to strangle someone over IP...
<Myrtti> oops
<Myrtti> I guess I said it
<nalioth> Myrtti: that's a nice thought, isn't it?  we'd all be able to retire while we're young  :P
 * jussi01 giggles at the name on this truck... http://lifematta.com/jussi01/event/14161/ (taken tonight in helsinki)
<nalioth> http://images.google.com/images?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=kline%20container&um=1&sa=N&tab=wi   jussi01 
<nalioth> jussi01: if you look around, there's a pic with a kline container that fell and smashed someones vehicle ( talk about a real kline )
<jussi01> hehe
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, age1172 said: ubottu:  it is installed but only 2 partitions are mounted the others no
<Myrtti> ooooooooo
<Myrtti> z_ == ASUS-tek
<Myrtti> NOW I UNDERSTAND!
<Nafallo> ?
<Tm_T> awww
<Pici> NOU?
<Pici> Also...  alt-4 does not work in mibbit :(
<Myrtti> nou?
<_Zeus_> what the hell?
<_Zeus_> !asl
<ubottu> Most of us don't speak American Sign Language, please try english instead. ✌
<nalioth> _Zeus_: can we help you?
<_Zeus_> ^^^
<_Zeus_> what is that?
<nalioth> _Zeus_: looks like a factoid to me
<_Zeus_> how can i submit a removal?
<_Zeus_> asl is not?
<nalioth> why? we're not here to provide a hookup service
<_Zeus_> huh?
<Myrtti> _Zeus_: um
<_Zeus_> i'm telling you guys that this is a useless factoid
<_Zeus_> !scope
<Myrtti> is there something wrong with that factoid
<ubottu> We don't need factoids for *everything* ;)
<LjL> removal request rejected
<_Zeus_> ok...
<LjL> look up in the urban dictionary or something what ASL can mean on chats
<_Zeus_> yeah?
<_Zeus_> i think this factoid is referring to sign language?
<Myrtti> it is
<Myrtti> for an excellent reason
<LjL> unless you read it in a slightly subtler way
<Myrtti> to shrug off idiots that come to ask a/s/l
<_Zeus_> OH
<_Zeus_> now it makes sense
<_Zeus_> ty :P
<Myrtti> quite common
<nalioth> unfortunately
<Myrtti> was also referred in lifehacker the other day
<_Zeus_> i've heard of, i just didn't make the conenction
<Myrtti> or was it simple dollar
<Myrtti> either or
<LjL> FTR, and IMVHO, IME, mrhf vf na vqvbg jub v unir ba uvtuyvtug sbe orvat na vqvbg
<Myrtti> http://lifehacker.com/5059124/how-to-deal-with-a-racist-joke-at-work
<jussi01> LjL: whatever...
<Sergiu> hi
<jussi01> hi Sergiu
<Sergiu> the ubuntu 8.10 is not yet supported , yeaP?
<nalioth> Sergiu: #ubuntu+1 
<jussi01> Sergiu: you can find support in #ubuntu+1
<Sergiu> there i have ban
<Sergiu> ..
<nalioth> Sergiu: then i guess you are out of luck  :(
<Sergiu> yeah, then i am going to install back hardy or gutsy .
<Myrtti> http://pastebin.com/f672733c2
<jussi01> lovely...
<nalioth> Myrtti: that's a 404 for me
<Myrtti> whatever
<Myrtti> I don't really care
<Myrtti> he says he's building that site
<Myrtti> giving me that on unsolicited pm
<Myrtti> as to pppoe_dude too
<Myrtti> and there's been complaints of him before
<Myrtti> nalioth: if it's 404 for you, it gives me a nice pink porn site
<Myrtti> Sexual Content Warning:
<Myrtti> Warning: Adult Content
<Myrtti> and so forth
<Myrtti> oy
<Myrtti> that was the funnies
<Myrtti> hhhho
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, oh, him again?
<Myrtti> him.
<Myrtti> http://ircwall.appspot.com/quote/1604/
<Myrtti> the awesome.
<elkbuntu> topyli rocks
<elkbuntu> anyway, really off to work now
<jussi01> heheheh
<LjL> topyli rocks, but wastrel is the one who actually holds it all together
<LjL> oh gawd that zeus is the son of a pgsql dev
#ubuntu-ops 2008-10-14
<LjL> it's a zoo. seriously.
<LjL> jrib, the man who can think "mind your own darn business" and type "thanks".
<jrib> heh
<Hobbsee> mmm....zoos...
<LjL> who's this pesky lj4 that keeps quitting and rejoining
<jrib> ban his subnet
<LjL> i'd say kline just for good measure
<jrib> let's just kline *.it to be safe
<LjL> jrib: don't say that aloud, there are networks that could actually do that. easily.
<jrib> LjL: you know japanese?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MenZa said: !icon255 is <reply> Instructions on how to use the Orange Icon 255 Wireless Internet Adapter (and others) can be found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Icon255HowTo
<LjL> jrib: no, i used babelfish
<LjL> jrib: i had it already open in order to see what he was saying to me, so i just thought i'd respond to the "thank you" which he was so kind to give in two languages
<jrib> LjL: I see, well now instead of being impressed by your mastery of japanese, I'm impressed by babelfish :)
<LjL> jrib: why, you do know japanese?
<jrib> LjL: no, but it's something I want to learn
<LjL> i could have told him to sod off, for all i know
<LjL> actually, when i checked by translating back into english, the translation was "how doing"
<LjL> (i gave "you're welcome")
<jrib> heh
<LjL> google translate is usually better, but fails in konqueror and firefox takes time to start
<LjL> although google translate is sometimes... quite... puzzling. it's probably because of the user-submitted translations, sometimes it really does some quite liberal renderings
<LjL> jrib: i had indeed tried to learn some japanese anyway, but didn't put very much effort in it, there's basically only one hiragana character i can read =) i can say watashiwa itaria jin eru, though. maybe it's even right.
<LjL> jrib: i should give you my PDA if you want to learn japanese, that's what got me started on it... a friend of mine had found it in the street, it's a cute Sharp Zaurus Something from 1994, with a built-in english<->japanese dictionary, and an IR interface not compatible with anything
<LjL> jrib: the fun thing is that to get the dictionary to work, you have to draw the japanese characters in the right stroke order -- but not only that, you also have to draw *latin* latters in what it considers the "right" order
<LjL> it never liked my E for one thing
<jrib> that sounds... challenging
<LjL> jrib: yes, quite. but it made for a lot of fun time while not listening to high school classes
<LjL> jrib: also, i had my schoolmates learn a lot of impromptu created japanese insults and blasphemy.
<jrib> ha, of course.  One of the best parts about learning a foreign language
<LjL> jrib: but it was interesting really... to use the pda itself to try and understand what all the writings on the pda software even said
<jrib> LjL: adi's in a root prompt running sudo and getting "adi is not in sudoers"?
<LjL> jrib: err... i've missed something, i admit
<LjL> i hate that "sorry just 1 sek"
<LjL> are you in the darn recovery mode or not, and if so, how the hell are you on irc
<LjL> jrib: ok, he's in a root shell because he's decided to go to one, and he's getting that message probably because he still has his broken sudoers, where (for some reason of his own) he changed "root" into "adi"
<jrib> LjL: EDITOR=gedit sudo -E visudo     seems to work :)
<LjL> jrib: how the hell did you figure that one out
<jrib> LjL: helping another user doing something similar a while ago of course
<LjL> jrib: i was convinced that just wasn't possible, because the "visudo" manpage says that respecting $EDITOR is a security hole, so it's only done if a compile-time option is used (which i assumed wasn't used)
<jrib> LjL: man sudoers  says something about -E allowing commands with the SETENV tag.  Now I don't know how to determine if something has the SETENV tag, but visudo must be one
<jrib> man sudo  I mean
<LjL> yes, of course i'm viewing man sudo right now... i just could never have found that option or related it to visudo myself.
<LjL> "man visudo" doesn't mention setenv anywhere, fwiw
<jrib> maybe it's a bug
<LjL> jrib: well, don't report it please, so at least i know how to make people edit sudoers without learning that (/"¤&#¤ vim
<LjL> i know two things about vi
<LjL> one is how to exit from it
<LjL> the other is how not to start it
<jrib> heh
<jrib> I fell in love with vim after a couple of days to be honest
<jrib> half the fun is watching people watch you edit in it
<LjL> jrib: i don't know, i just don't think editing text files should be something that takes days to learn (if you're smart, otherwise months). maybe i'm missing a whole exciting world, but i feel nano does its job after all
<LjL> i don't quite remember when i changed the floodbots so they would mute after 6 messages, but doesn't that look like a bit too much?
<jrib> ah, "If the command matched is ALL, the SETENV tag is implied for that command"
<LjL> which is to say, it discards all your environment variables when you use sudo by default?
<jrib> Right.  And you can use -E to override that only on commands that have the SETENV tag.  But the above implies the default sudoers lets -E work with all commands a default ubuntu
<jrib> s/a/on a/
<jrib> --with-human-interpretation-mode
<LjL> jrib: they should make manpages-simpleenglish, you know, like wikipedia has a simple english version.
<LjL> or, even just manpages-english would do
<jrib> well, someone needs to make writing documentation for endusers cool again
<LjL> was it ever?
<jrib> I'm waiting for the day the kernel documentation is a youtube video
<LjL> jrib: hey, they should make a youtube video about installing flash, so i can finally... uuuh, nevermind.
<jrib> ha
<jrib> well you could boot windows, watch the video, then go to ubuntu and install
<LjL> why are you assuming i have a windows partition
<jrib> LjL: do you?
<LjL> yes :P
<jrib> LjL: windows mohave?
<LjL> jrib: sorry, i missed that (even after opening the wp article)
<jrib> Wouldn't you think the bright people at microsoft would make their ads accessible to users of operating systems other than windows: http://www.mojaveexperiment.com 
<jrib> LjL: just some microsoft commercial about vista where they claim they told users to test "windows mohave" and it was really windows vista
<jrib> oh they have the html version, oops
<jrib> that doesn't work.
<LjL> jrib: yeah, was about to say that
<LjL> yeah, was about to say that too
<LjL> jrib: it loaded now for me... give it a couple of tries. as is often the case with ms software.
<LjL> anyway, what a silly idea.
<LjL> and anyway no, i have windows 2000
<LjL> *bed*
<Flannel> Anyone awake with -ot?
<Flannel> Apparently z_ is ban evading (I haven't verified personally)
<Flannel> Oh, and now I can.
<Flannel> So, someone with ops in -ot, re-enforce that ban
<Flannel> Myrtti?
<Flannel> Mmm, that was six hours ago.  You're probably asleep.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, aubade said: !mind is <reply> Are you out of your Vulcan mind?
<snuxoll> someone mind getting rid of z_ in -ot?
<snuxoll> he's ban evading
<jrib> snuxoll: did you call !ops there?
<Pici> Looks like he left to me. (z_ that is)
<snuxoll> jrib: I'm not going to call ops
<snuxoll> Pici: ahh, it does seem that he did
<jrib> snuxoll: why?  that's the whole point of !ops
<Flannel> jrib: !ops is for emergencies
<jrib> !ops is when you need an op
<ubottu> But ops already means something else!
<snuxoll> jrib: no, ops is for emergencies
<snuxoll> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> snuxoll called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<Pici> ...
<Flannel> jrib: No, it's for emergencies.  You come here and discuss when its not an amergency
<Hobbsee> oy!
<jrib> ...
<snuxoll> see, channel emergency
 * Pici sighs
<Flannel> snuxoll: Did z_ come back?>
 * Hobbsee beats snuxoll with a rubber chicken
<snuxoll> Flannel: he did, but he doesn't seem to be in there any more
<snuxoll> Flannel: even though I don't see a /part or /quit in my scrollback ;(
<Pici> 22:08:40 <?z_> snuxoll: "ban evading isn't suggested" - don't know what do you mean
<Pici> 22:10:31 >>>> z_ (n=asus@217.118.79.39) has left #ubuntu-offtopic []
<snuxoll> Pici: hrm, I don't have that in my log
<snuxoll> Pici: strange
<snuxoll> anyways, will /part here in a moment since he seems to have left
<snuxoll> but it would probably be a good idea to keep an eye open
<Pici> I revised the ban, I'm not sure if its too broad though.
<Pici> *!?=asus@217.*
<Flannel> could probably go down one more class and still be safe.  he only moved from 41 to 39
<PriceChild> i wouldn't say that was too broad
<Pici> I put comments in both bans regarding the revised masks.
<Flannel> sigh
<PriceChild> whats up?
<Flannel> People refuse to believe that packages are packages, insist on troubleshooting the fact that they're "installed incorrectly" and now we get to listen to it for probably another 30 minutes or so in #u
<Flannel> Installed 3rd party OOo packages, and now that they're installed in /opt/ and have no menu entries, something is *obviously* wrong
<Flannel> just frustrating
<Flannel> because as much as I'd love to ask them to take it elsewhere, that's not a decent thing to do.
<Hobbsee> well, isn't it?  They're massively in the wrong, and they're disrupting the channel.
<Hobbsee> if they won't listen to hwat they're being told, then why are they there?
<Flannel> If it gets to be too troublesome, I'll bring it up again.  I won't feel right forcing them out, since Im already involved in it
<PriceChild> and the day is over woohoo
<Flannel> glowfish: How can we help you?
<glowfish> i'd like some help getting my nick back
<glowfish> i haven't used it in such a long time, i have no recollection of the password
<Flannel> glowfish: I believe #freenode is the place to go for those sorts of things
<glowfish> flannel: ok, thank you!
 * jussi01 wakes up groggily
<elkbuntu> we have a potential 4chan invasion in process in #u
<elkbuntu> eatshrooms behaviour earlier, and snails behaviour more recently
<elkbuntu> someone wanna volunteer to head one of them off in PM while I take the other?
<elkbuntu> jussi01?
<jussi01> sorry elkbuntu, was on the phone and then lunch. 
<ikonia> fdoving: do you need anything ?
<elkbuntu> ikonia, i believe he's part of the furniture. cant say i've ever see him speak though :Þ
<ikonia> I've never seen him before
<ikonia> only the netsplit highlighted him so I thought he may have been waiting for something and people missed him
<jussi01> yeah, fdoving is furniture :P
 * ikonia eats off fdoving
<elkbuntu> pleia2, around?
<ikonia> @bansearch Controversial
<ubottu> No matches found for controversial!n=min@cpe-124-185-11-216.qld.bigpond.net.au in #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> @bansearch Controversial #ubuntu
<ubottu> Match: *!*@CPE-124-185-11-216.qld.bigpond.net.au by ikonia in #ubuntu on Oct 14 2008 09:57:56 (ID: 5525)
<Hobbsee> oh, him?
<Hobbsee> is he back?
<Hobbsee> ikonia: was he flooding in #ubuntu too?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> just an opening line of "hey shit bags"
<ikonia> I've seen him before so muted him
<Hobbsee> from his displays in -devel, id' say that's a wise idea.
<ikonia> then got abuse in PM
<Hobbsee> heh
<ikonia> just updating BT
<ikonia> Hobbsee: have you banned him before
<Hobbsee> ikonia: yeah, i dealt with him in -devel a few days ago
<ikonia>  mode/#ubuntu [+b Controversial!*@*] by ikonia
<ikonia> that should get him on a nick basis 
<ikonia> right
<ikonia> already have his ip covered, but he's dhcp 
<Hobbsee> that's true
<ikonia> I get the impression he likes to be caught, so will use the same nick
<Hobbsee> will see if he tries to visit devel again
<ikonia> should I leave it at +b Controversial!*@* or +b Controversial%!*@*
<nalioth> ikonia: what is the IP?
<ikonia> CPE-124-185-11-216.qld.bigpond.net.au
<Hobbsee> [21:07] [Whois] Controversial is n=min@CPE-124-185-11-216.qld.bigpond.net.au (pee)
<ikonia> ah dhcp
<jussi01> damn aussies :P
<nalioth> ikonia: you may safely ban CPE-124-185-*.qld.bigpond.net.au if you need to
<Myrtti> jussi01: you're fun
<jussi01> hehe
<ikonia> oh, ok, nalioth I was trying to avoid the ip range, but cool, thanks
<ikonia> I think the nick will catch him as he seems to like to be baught
<ikonia> caught
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<jussi01> ikonia: whats his realname like? maybe a +d is in order?
<ikonia> pee
<Hobbsee> ppp-70-247-119-16.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net  was his last address.
<ikonia> not used +d before, let me have a quick goose at it
<jussi01> !modes
<ubottu> There are many different channel and user modes on !freenode. Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<nalioth> ikonia: i ran a check.  he's the only one on that node on the whole network ( i don't think you'll block any legitimate users, iow )
<Hobbsee> i don't think your wide bans will really catch him
<Hobbsee> he's a known mibbit user too
<ikonia> nalioth ahh handy, thank you
<nalioth> oh, a proxy troll.
<Hobbsee> (not that he ever connected with the previous address, but that was the address listed as the real address, from mibbit.
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ikonia> who's got ops in -offtopic please. 
<ikonia> jussi01: you there
<ikonia> jpds: 
<jussi01> I dont
<ikonia> ahh just doing an access list now
<ikonia> Hobbsee: nalioth yu there
<ikonia> (they where awake earlier
<ikonia> ok getting out of hand now
<ikonia> PriceChild: Hobbsee Mez nalioth nude please
 * Hobbsee looks
<Hobbsee> do what now?
<ikonia> please remove neil
<ikonia> troll
<Hobbsee> ah
<ikonia> thanks
<ikonia> be prepared for pm abuse
<Hobbsee> weird bloke, too.
<Hobbsee> ikonia: are you aware he seems to be in ubuntu too?
<Myrtti> whut
<Myrtti> ikonia: you can always poke me
<Myrtti> I'm always awake, remember
<Myrtti> well almost always
 * Hobbsee zaps him there too
<Hobbsee> hmmm.   does putting in a ban also stop htem being heard from +o people, if +z is set?
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<ikonia> Myrtti: sorry - missed you
<Hobbsee> ah, and now the gem's in PM.
<ikonia> I got them earlier
<ikonia> enjoy :)
<ikonia> Myrtti didn't see you in the access list, my mistake/sorrry
<ikonia> wasn't missing you on purpose
<Hobbsee> ikonia: ?
<ikonia> Hobbsee: I didn't want him in there following any conversation
<Hobbsee> ikonia: ah, right.
<ikonia> he picks up on it once the mutes lifted
<Hobbsee> ikonia: who says i was going to lift the mute?  :)
<ikonia> true
<Hobbsee> i didn't in -offtopic
<ikonia> no no, sorry, wasn't stepping on toes
<Hobbsee> no problem, was just curious
<ikonia> he's been a pain for the last few hours, and I stepped aawy tog et a bite to eat and he started up again
<Hobbsee> ahhhh
<Hobbsee> (I hadn't seen the context, so regarded the +q as relatively safe)
<ikonia> he looked like a lost new user at one point
<Hobbsee> oh, here we go.
<ikonia> then started /whoi'sing me
<Hobbsee> now he's just acting as an abusive user.
<ikonia> so not quite "that new"
<Hobbsee> is knoppix drunk, or?
<ikonia> I think it's alanguage thing
<ikonia> he seems to just want to talk 
 * Hobbsee tries telling the guy that he needs to grow up before he can reenter.
<ikonia> ooh he's pming me too
<Hobbsee> i'm not even sure why he's  here - school has gone back by now.
<ikonia> "how do I get unabnned"
<ikonia> I've given him the coc and guideline links, but it won't matter in my view
<Hobbsee> ah yes, i got that a copule of times
<Hobbsee> hah!  apparently the guy is 80
<ikonia> 12:34 <neil> let me back in man
<Myrtti> knoppix is going for a ride soon, if he continues
<ikonia> Myrtti: he was ok before, I think he has some language barriers that don't come across well
<Hobbsee> yeha, i've been watching him.
<ikonia> he's changed his tone a lot
<ikonia> and seems to be speaking english quite well now
<Myrtti> oh dear god, now knoppix is on my pm
<Myrtti> this has to be fun
<Hobbsee> i'd like to s/always/often/ in !o4o, btw.  Any objections?
<Tm_T> !o4o
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops. Controversial topics, which always turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<stdin> "often" is probably a good change
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: +1
<ikonia> ah, I didn't relise the channel name was a varible and got picked up from current channel
<neil> wat
<Hobbsee> ikonia: hmmm.  That's a point.  How do I do an edit and keep that?
<Hobbsee> neil: yes?
<stdin> ikonia: try it in /msg, it's fun :p
<ikonia> stdin: cool
<neil> i need help
<jussi01> Hobbsee: $channel iirc
<stdin> $chan actually
<neil> i need to be unbanned
<jussi01> well almost
<neil> please
<ikonia> neil: it's not going to happen
<stdin> Hobbsee: or just use !o4o ~= /always/often/
<Hobbsee> !o4o ~= /always/often/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Hobbsee
<ikonia> neil: please stop asking everyone. 
<Hobbsee> neil: the answer is no.
<neil> why
<Hobbsee> because.
<neil> i want be dumb again
 * Hobbsee has a feeling of deja vu here...
<neil> wat am i meant to say to convince
<neil> u
<ikonia> neil: too many chances have passed, you've been banned too many times today
<ikonia> walk way for a while as I suggested to you
<ikonia> walk away 
<neil> i been banned once
<ikonia> no you've not
<neil> well i didnt know that
<Hobbsee> twice, actually.
<ikonia> Hobbsee: 3 2 in ubuntu, in offtopic
<ikonia> neil: you did, as you where rude to me in a prive message when I explained it to you
<Hobbsee> ikonia: oh, even better.
<ikonia> don't lie
<neil> ok sorry
<Tm_T> when you lie, myrtti makes a mitten
<Tm_T> I mean, errr
 * Tm_T hides
<ikonia> this is going to go nowhere after having the same conversation in PM from about 30 minutes, so lets not waste any more time
<Hobbsee> ikonia: ++
<ikonia> Tm_T: making mittens should be encouraged
<Tm_T> ikonia: true, but it was so fitting
<Tm_T> neil: just take a break, learn your mistakes and come back later, way later
<christel> i tend to find its a good thing when the mittens fit
<neil> but il be banned still
<Hobbsee> !u | neil 
<ubottu> neil: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<ikonia> christel I tried to hold back from that gag
<christel> ikonia: :P
<neil> man im always on msn sorry
<Tm_T> no excuses
<neil> ok
<neil> if you unban me then i will leave for a long time and if u see me again you can bann me for life
<neil> you* sorry
<ikonia> don't need to unban you for you to leave
 * Hobbsee wonders what the point of that would be...
<ikonia> you can leaev now while your banned
<Tm_T> neil: no, you wont negotiate this
<christel> neil: from backlog in #ubuntu, it strikes me that you appear to be after somewhere to "chat" -- have you considered an irc network that actually, well, caters to "chatters" as opposed to one which brings together FOSS developers and users? 
<neil> no im new
<Tm_T> neil: now shush, go son, I'm too old and tired for this all
<christel> well, my suggestion would be to peruse the list over at http://netsplit.de and find a less topical network
<Hobbsee> still, telling people "fuck you" when they don't do what you want probably isn't appropriate on those networks either...
<neil> well i dont want to be on those because i need help with my ubuntu
<Myrtti> Hobbsee: are you still having ops at -ot for some purpose?
<christel> i'd have to agree with Hobbsee there
<neil> and i would like to get back on ubuntu channels
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: er, not apart from being unsure if this knoppix guy is going to get the boot soon.
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: (in truth, i'd forgotten.  Thanks :) )
<ikonia> Hobbsee: don't ruin the mystique
<christel> neil: ok, i fail to see why you would join #ubuntu and ask if it was a "chatting channel" if you were actually looking for help, more so, i fail to see how the foggiest you at any point thought the best approach to get help from other ubuntu users and ubuntus volunteers was by telling them to "fuck off"
<Myrtti> Hobbsee: I'll smack him if need be
<Hobbsee> christel: ++
<ikonia> as I said earlier, having had this converation in pm for the last 30 minutes, it will go no-where
<neil> just let me back in please
<ikonia> neil: waslk away - it's not going to happen today
<ikonia> walk away 
<Hobbsee> neil: oh, for context purposes, christel is the head of the network.
<Hobbsee> so...
<neil> wat is context
<Myrtti> for your information
<Myrtti> so you know who you are talking with
<Hobbsee> christel: you couldn't do us a favour, could you?  :)
<Hobbsee> christel: something about tickets and trains?
<neil> ur funny
<Hobbsee> this is clearly going nowhere.
<Myrtti> Hobbsee: shhhh. :-D
<Myrtti> neil: so, do you have any other questions?
<neil> yes
<Myrtti> or requests?
<neil> let me on
<Myrtti> I think we've addressed most of them
<Myrtti> sorry, no
<Myrtti> anything else?
<neil> yes
<neil> let me on
<Myrtti> see! didn't need k-train
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: he will come back, though.
<Myrtti> sure, then I'll ban
<Myrtti> just for a few hours though
<christel> lets hope he hasnt worked out how to run proxies
<christel> ive given him a weeks holiday, with some luck he'll find the time to familiarise himself with our policies and your code of conduct 
<Hobbsee> sweet, thanks christel 
<christel> np :)
<ikonia> how many nicks does ljl need !
<Hobbsee> ikonia: 42.
<elkbuntu> duh
<Myrtti> oo
<Myrtti> http://irc-galleria.net/view.php?nick=hydRane&image_id=62622975
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Tm_T> indeedio
<ikonia> jpds: that guys amanu is back again after all the time spent with him yesterday trying to fix his broken wubi to partition install
<jussi01> anyone around on intrepid?
<Myrtti> sorry
<Myrtti> just shutdown my laptop
<ikonia> jussi01: I can be
<jussi01> ikonia: just need a quick test if something is borked...
<ikonia> go on
<jussi01> ikonia: open this page in firefox - you need flash - http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/tv_and_radio/sports_personality_of_the_year/7668185.stm
<jussi01> does it work or does it offer to download the flash plugin...
<ikonia> loading
<ikonia> I suspect it works
<ikonia> I use bbc flash pages all the time
<ikonia> yeah, works
<jussi01> damn, means my pc is borked...
<jussi01> wonder what i did...
<jussi01> *scratches head*
<Myrtti> ooh
<ikonia> jussi01: I can try it on another install too if you want
<Myrtti> it works even with swfdec
<jussi01> weird, other flash works... (you tube)
<ikonia> odd odd odd
<jussi01> ikonia: which browser you use?
<ikonia> firefox
<jussi01> same...
<ubottu> In #ubuntu+1, urban_ryoga said: ubottu is a bot right? that is kinda creepy
<Pici> poor ubottu
<ikonia> buillied
<ikonia> bullied
<Pici> I'm on mibbit currently, so no quick access to my irssi aliases :(
<ikonia> boot Pici quick, he's a mibbet troll
<Pici> I'm a training class, and they seem to block ssh out.
<ikonia> ooh
<ikonia> interesting course ?#
<Pici> ikonia: Its on Interface Administration, mostly regarding HL7
<ikonia> HL7 ?
<Pici> ikonia: Its a standard for communicating healthcare information.  Here are some example messages: http://www.dt7.com/cdc/sampmsgs.html
<ikonia> you have shown me that before, sorry
<Pici> I don't mind. 
 * Pici might disappear at times
<Myrtti> *pinch*
<Pici> The instructor randomly takes control of our computers to show things.
<Myrtti> BORING
<LjL> [18:39:57] *** FloodBot2 sets mode: +e fserve!i=c881a311@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-4ef0ea310718f9ac <- don't like this nickname...
<jussi01> !+1 is foo
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jussi01
<jussi01> !no, +1 is <alias>intrepid
<ubottu> I know nothing about +1 yet, jussi01
<jussi01> !+1 is <alias>intrepid
<ubottu> But 1 already means something else!
<LjL> argh jussi don't do that
<jussi01> LjL: why not?
<jussi01> !forget +1
<ubottu> I know nothing about +1 yet, jussi01
<Myrtti> !-intrepid
<ubottu> intrepid aliases: ubuntu+1, ibex, 8.10, interpid - added by Pici on 2008-02-21 01:19:06 - last edited by Pici on 2008-10-08 14:03:49
<LjL> jussi01: non-alphanumeric characters at the start of factoids is not something it ever liked
<jussi01> oh me
<LjL> !1
<ubottu> 1 is foo
<jussi01> oh... evil thing
<jussi01> whoops
<Pici> !#####intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<jussi01> !forget 1
<ubottu> I'll forget that, jussi01
<LjL> jussi01: you could do it anyway and then just use !+1 in practice, but i think it can also break aliases and some nasty stuff
<nalioth> how about "plus1" ?
<Myrtti> !next
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about next
<Myrtti> ^
<Myrtti> ARG ARGH ARGGGGHHHHH
<Myrtti> Tm_T: ping?
<Pici> rawr
<LjL> Pici: WOOF
<jussi01> *meep*
<ubottu> bastid_raZor called the ops in #ubuntu (darklust)
<ompaul> care to remove my ops as per mail(S)?
<LjL> pfff
<darklust> -.-
<Tm_T> Myrtti: yes, little one?
<Myrtti> darklust: hello
<Tm_T> darklust: how may we help you?
<Myrtti> darklust: welcome to the humour corner
<LjL> Tm_T: was redirected here
<darklust> You may help me.
<Tm_T> LjL: I know, still asking (:)
<Myrtti> darklust: care to explain the roadshow you you just pulled at #ubuntu=
<darklust> It was just a line of bash code >.>
<Myrtti> just a line of bash code, AAWWWWWW how cute
<LjL> well, now you've seen a little line of IRC protocol too
<Tm_T> Myrtti: privaas mitä oli (;)
<darklust> Like whathisname said, most people wouldn't run it as root anyways.
<darklust> I couldn't have nailed that many people.
<Tm_T> darklust: bad is bad, no matter how shiny wrapper it has
<LjL> i don't see anybody saying that, anyway it would still remove /home wouldn't it
<darklust> Tm_T: Interesting anology.
<darklust> No, the root directory (/)
<Tm_T> darklust: and true
<LjL> and recursively the stuff that's in it. anyway.
<Myrtti> darklust: which part of rm -rf leaves /home intact?
<darklust> Which part of my code told you only the /home directory would be removed?
<LjL> which part of what we said told you that we thought only the /home directory would be removed?
<LjL> anyway, this game is not very much fun
<darklust> <LjL> i don't see anybody saying that, anyway it would still remove /home wouldn't it
<LjL> darklust: is there the word "only" in that sentence?
<darklust> In response to it being run by a normal user, no.
 * ompaul sits back will talk when your finished 
 * Myrtti huggles ompaul and gives a ginger snap
<LjL> ompaul: oh, i'm not talking to chanserv today anyway
<darklust> And what's this crap about nelson mandela on my desktop, if you guys don't believe in giving people second chances?
<darklust> Isn't ubuntu a lifestyle?
<ompaul> LjL, hmmm k
<darklust> Or have I misunderstood.
<LjL> darklust, enough crap already
<LjL> we give second chances to people who deserve them
<LjL> you're acting like a troll even right now
<Tm_T> darklust: problem is, you don't use it as an excuse
<LjL> so, no second chance for you today
<darklust> Indeed.
<darklust> Well there's not much I can do here now is there?
<LjL> he got at least this part.
<Tm_T> how droll
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops darklust
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ompaul> well, I was serious, that has been coming a while, I feel no point in being an op, the idea that I was incoherent was strange for me
<ompaul> as far as I know the removes / mutes made had justification, however I was really annoyed by the continual "why" or "that was a tad harsh" type comments
<LjL> ompaul, i suggest that you stop wit this bold "i'm leaving forever", "remove my ops" and crap, and just stay away from irc for a while, and see if in a while you feel like coming back
<Tm_T> (:)
<Myrtti> LjL+1
<ompaul> ok
<Myrtti> after you left the channel I said that I take it as a personal insult if someone takes your ops away
<Tm_T> ompaul: honestly, I would like to you to be around here, but not against your own will, so take a break and come hug us with fresh feels (:)
<Myrtti> well, not with those words
<ompaul> I asked
<Myrtti> but anyway
<Tm_T> ompaul: even if you asked
<LjL> ompaul: and yes, i also personally believe some of your mutes and bans were a tad harsh. i suspect you, perhaps inconsciously, used them to make a point to other ops - i've done that too. think about it, but don't think about it right now, or you'll just convince yourself "it's all being done wrong"
<ompaul> LjL, you know my opinion on that atm
<LjL> ompaul: "atm" is the key.
<ompaul> I don't think it will change see your comment 
<ompaul> I have always thought that Bob Geldof said it best when he said
<ompaul> in a TV interview
<Myrtti> ompaul: just take a lil break, that's all
<Myrtti> we don't want to miss you forever!
<ompaul> I am right and I reserve the right as a human being to change my mind
<LjL> ompaul: that's perfectly reasonable
<ompaul> enjoy yerselvs
 * Myrtti huggles ompaul 
<ompaul> this time no grand gesture, just a 
<ompaul> cheers
 * Tm_T huggles ompaul tightly
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> too late for this life
 * Myrtti loves you all
 * Tm_T huggles Myrtti with love and tender
<MTecknology> I found a spelling error on http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/mirror
<MTecknology> Where can I mention that?
<Myrtti> launchpad
<Pici> MTecknology: log a bug to the ubuntu-website project on launchpad.
<MTecknology> oh - coulda stayed in -offtopic - hu?
<LjL> when people shouldn't be in this channel, they are, when they should be, they think they shouldn't
<Tm_T> LjL: Roger Moore?
 * Tm_T hides
<LjL> i never get any people references, anyway
 * Myrtti feels jittery
<LjL> !staff | CGI324 in #ubuntu, previously ToBePriest in #freenode
<ubottu> CGI324 in #ubuntu, previously ToBePriest in #freenode: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<jussi01> what is it with people today...
<Myrtti> hello GM-Cosmo_PW
<Myrtti> gimme a sec
 * GM-Cosmo_PW gives Myrtti a 10mbit network card
<Myrtti> yup yup
<Myrtti> GM-Cosmo_PW: mind turning that off?
<LjL> Myrtti, the fellow is a bot
<GM-Cosmo_PW> sorry not sure why it is doing that
<LjL> ah wait, you know already
<LjL> or you wouldn't have said "gimme"
 * GM-Cosmo_PW gives LjL a spoon
<GM-Cosmo_PW> didnt realize it was doing that
<Myrtti> no, we don't
<LjL> GM-Cosmo_PW: well, if you don't manage to turn it off, you'll probably get a network-wide ban, so you better find out how to turn it off
<Myrtti> LjL: yup
<GM-Cosmo_PW> trying to turn it off now
<LjL> gimme a kick, gimme a ban
<LjL> gimme a sec
<GM-Cosmo_PW> really sorry about that
<LjL> GM-Cosmo_PW: i think you should be able to rejoin #ubuntu and speak now
<GM-Cosmo_PW> sorry about that usually only look at the ubuntu channel if I'm having problems so didn t even notice it was doing that
<ubottu> In ubottu, epifanio said: ohh .. is not possible to remove gnome and instalkl a minimal xfce ?
<LjL> GM-Cosmo_PW, you weren't doing that only in #ubuntu...
<LjL> epifanio, ubottu is a bot
<LjL> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<epifanio> ohh .. is not possible to remove gnome and install a minimal xfce ?
<LjL> epifanio, ask in #ubuntu, this is not the right channel
<epifanio> the installation process is really long time consuming
<epifanio> hooops  sorry !
<ikonia> evening
<Myrtti> the answer would have been !purexfce
<Myrtti> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<LjL> too late for that
<Myrtti> LjL: as I said, would have been
<Myrtti> luvly
<Myrtti> PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND                     6431 myrtti    20   0  228m  46m  17m S  153  1.2  55:34.25 skype
<nalioth> wow
<LjL> killall -9 skype; find / -iname '*skype*' -delete
<LjL> wait a moment, not only you're helping emma, but you're helping her with *debian*?
<Pici> Eh?
<ikonia> I thought she wanted ubuntu ?
<Pici> I thought it was an Ubuntu question
<Pici> .
<ikonia> yes, me too
<LjL> ah, maybe maybe. she mentioned wanting or not wanting Lenny
<ikonia> no problem helping her with any ubuntu issues
<ikonia> just wont engage with social interaction
<LjL> good luck with avoiding that :P
<ikonia> Hmmm maybe a quick ps3 factoid required, explaining its a PPC and the link to linux/ubuntu on ps3
<LjL> *** You have kicked yourself from the channel (You know why!).
<LjL> that was wonderful.
<ikonia> ?
<LjL> ikonia: -ot
<ikonia> genius
<LjL> (#ubuntu) [00:29:31] --> BigBear has joined this channel (n=John_Nel@c-98-216-40-179.hsd1.ma.comcast.net).
<Pici> That mask sounds familiar.
<LjL> uh oh, joined -offtopic too
<LjL> Pici: quite familiar yes
<ikonia> I'm interested in administrator becoming techsupport he's known 
<LjL> say again?
<Pici> What?
<ikonia> the user "administrator" who just became the user "techsupport" in #ubuntu
<LjL> oh
<Pici> Oh
<LjL> hmpf, john_nel already started trolling -offtopic
<LjL> ikonia: well it's hard to say from the hostname
<ikonia> the nick administraot becoming techsupport is familier
<LjL> well, not to the bantracker... there's one "administrator" ban in #kubuntu but that's all
<Pici> Feisty support ends soon... we should clean up some of those factoids in a few days
<LjL> i'll fire up my random nickname generator to decide who does it
<LjL> ⚄
<LjL> ⚃
<LjL> ⚂
<Pici> !roll
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about roll
<LjL> Pici
<LjL> !aubade
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aubade
<ikonia> !dice
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dice
<LjL> !aubade-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Roll!
<Pici> LjL
<LjL> ikonia: my (connected) logs have him joining as "techsupport" since start of September
<ikonia> LjL: Hmmm, maybe someone else then
<LjL> ikonia: he changed from Administrator_ to techsupport yesterday, as well as today
<ikonia> he's behaving fine, no problem, just rings a bell
<Pici> The user administrator is a common windows username, I don't put much faith in seeing that in an ident as a unique identifier.
<LjL> yeah
<LjL> a common windows username that shouldn't be used, but anyway
<PriceChild> Has snuxoll always been an -ot regular?
<LjL> for quite some time PriceChild
<Pici> Indeed.
<LjL> although a moderately troublesome one for some time too
<Pici> A few months at least.
<LjL> more, more
<Pici> 'at least'
<LjL> [Tue Sep 25 2007] [16:27:16] Join       Snuxoll has joined this channel (n=stefan@71-34-222-236.spkn.qwest.net).
<LjL> [Tue Sep 25 2007] [16:27:37] <Snuxoll>  Hey all (I'm FIRESIDE91....now you no longer need to shout my name :p)
<LjL> [Tue Sep 25 2007] [16:28:11] <Pici>     SNUXOLL
<Pici> really?
<LjL> so it seems
<Myrtti> since ages
<LjL> [00:46:45] *** BigBear is now known as Fartfurnace.
<LjL> alright, can i ask him to change nicks? can i?
<Myrtti> are you having problems with snuxoll? he's nowadays probably one of the most levelheaded ones
<LjL> [ as for snuxoll, he wasn't fireside for very long, according to my logs. although i thought he was SNuxoll for a while)
<Myrtti> for a loooooong time
<LjL> Myrtti, so so. he's ok nowadays but i still have bad memories.
<Pici> I didn't realize he was there for that long.
<Myrtti> I've taught him well
<LjL> and i wouldn't say "one of the most levelheaded ones"
<LjL> he's one of the regulars
<LjL> you can't be a regular if you aren't levelheaded *at all*
<Myrtti> LjL: well in comparison to many
<LjL> Pici well it's a year, not a decade
<Hobbsee> LjL: actually, i don't know about that.  He's had some pretty interesting ideas, sometimes.
<Pici> LjL: ...
<Pici> Hobbsee: Interesting good, or interesting bad?
<Hobbsee> Pici: interesting good, mostly.
<Hobbsee> Pici: i was slightly disappointed to see that some of them didn't get implemented.
<Hobbsee> he also did pretty well against the unmentionable one.
 * nalioth also has bad memories of snuxoll
<Hobbsee> whether he's been bad in the past though, i'm not one to comment
<Pici> I remember some good things, some bad things.
<LjL> [Thu Nov 15 2007] [23:50:21] <Tm_T>     even snuxoll were abusing the bot
<LjL> [Thu Nov 15 2007] [23:50:59] <Seveas>   OldPink, snuxoll is on our radar as well
<LjL> [Tue Nov 20 2007] [04:14:09] <mneptok>  22:06 < Snuxoll> mneptok: Bug off, people can do what they damn well please
<LjL> [Tue Nov 20 2007] [04:14:09] <mneptok>  22:06 < Snuxoll> mneptok: You don't have to be an ass either
<LjL> (then he was banned)
<Pici> That was #ubuntu iirc.
<LjL> dunno
<LjL> that is from -ops
<Pici> I know, but I think was regarding a situation in #u
<Pici> PriceChild was this question regarding anything, or just to satisfy your curiousity?
<ikonia> Fartfurnace in ubuntu....is that acceptable ?
<ikonia> I saw ljl ask but didnt see the answer
<LjL> ikonia: i suppose i could pretend i didn't see that, but considering *which* user that one is.
<ikonia> is that snuxoll (I wasn't paying attention, sorry)
<LjL> he's already asked about filesystems allocating inodes dynamically before, by the way. don't remember if that was an attempt at trolling though
<LjL> ikonia, no, he's a fellow who was banned seeeeveral times (but not from #Ubuntu - yet)
<LjL> ikonia: search for john_nel in the bt
<LjL> always changes nicknames
<ikonia> ok, I'll ask him to change it then
<Pici> good luck
<PriceChild> Pici: unrelated curiosity
<ikonia> that was easy
<LjL> pity, i'd rather have banned him
<LjL> anyway mind, snuxoll is ok right now, i didn't mean to say he should still be "on the radar"
#ubuntu-ops 2008-10-15
<ikonia> ladies, gents, bed time
<LjL> night
<Pici> byas
<ikonia> night
<PriceChild> Trumpets!
<Pici> toot!
<Myrtti> ♥ ♥ ♥ I LOVE YOU ALL ♥ ♥ ♥ 
<PriceChild> my unicode fail?
<Flannel> PriceChild: works for me
<PriceChild> yep, my unicode fail then
 * Hobbsee covers PriceChild in treesap.
<PriceChild> :O how rude
 * PriceChild covers Hobbsee in fail
<Hobbsee> mmm, fail..
<PriceChild> Hi bunnyto, can we help?
<bunnyto> is this ubuntu?
<PriceChild> bunnyto: nope, this is 
<PriceChild> bah silly keyboard
<PriceChild> This is #ubuntu-ops
<bunnyto> oh i see, may i become op?
<PriceChild> bunnyto: why would you like to be an op?
<bunnyto> to abuse of people on the irc
<PriceChild> Ah yes that is always fun.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: i didn't think you were supposed to admit to that?
<PriceChild> oh.... yeah... erm :/
<PriceChild> bunnyto: So you're banned from 
<PriceChild> #ubuntu, let me find out why.
<PriceChild> and grrrr at stupid placement of return and # on this keyboard
<PriceChild> bunnyto: what do you use #ubuntu for?
<bunnyto> i've meet there a couple of girls
<Hobbsee> bunnyto: do you know the user "emma"?
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: excuse me?
<Hobbsee> i've seen the nick somewhere before, i'm trying to figur eout where.
<PriceChild> hmm ok
<elky_work> Hobbsee, you're thinking of bunnyrevolution?
<Hobbsee> elky_work: possibly, but i thought there were two bunnies in that sphere.
<tritium> Good evening.
<bunnyto> Hi
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<PriceChild> bunnyto: Unfortunately I don't think we can make you an op. You see there are limits to the number of ops that can abuse users before publicity levels remove the joy from all of us.
<PriceChild> bunnyto: as for your ban in 
<PriceChild> #ubuntu, i'm afraid that's going to stay and you'll have to find these girls elsewhere.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: have you seen the bantracker yet?
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: I took a cursory glance.
<Hobbsee> oh good :)
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: anything in particular I may have missed?
<bunnyto> oh dammit.. ok i guess i need to switch to #redhat
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: not really.  Just that he doesn't appear to learn, from his last ban.
<Hobbsee> bunnyto: i doubt they support windows either...
<bunnyto> do you know Mark Shutlelfork?
<nalioth> bunnyto: is there anything else we can help you with?
<bunnyto> whats his name
<bunnyto> no thanks ,i think ill Idle here for the next year... 
 * Hobbsee has spoken to mark shuttleworth.
<PriceChild> And I've spoken to you... which means... I've spoken to Mark Shuttleworth!
<Hobbsee> hehe
<mneptok> Mark Shuttleworth has called me "Uncle Kurt"
<PriceChild> nalioth: is that your new standard remove message?
<mneptok> i wonder what that means
<Hobbsee> means you'll be eaten by a grue.
<tritium> mneptok: better than "Mistah Kurtz"
<nalioth> PriceChild: no.
<nalioth> i am in an exceptionally foul mood today, so must make up for it by being externally very nice
<Pici> Flannel: Did I miss something in -ot? My connection here is a bit flaky...
<Flannel> Pici: Not that I can see, no.  I just got here though, what/who/whatever do you think's doing stuff?
<Pici> Flannel: dunno, Mteck was asking wastrel not to swear (he said damn).  which I don't concider swearing so I didnt do anything.  Then I reconnected and he asked me to kick him.
<Flannel> Ah, I'll scroll up and take a gander
<Pici> I figured something happened when I lagged out
<Flannel> Not that I can see, no.
<maco> Flannel: he was swearing before and pasting very long texts into the channel
<Flannel> maco: Who?
<maco> Flannel: dryanta, i mean
<Flannel> I'm seeing the issue right now, but I'll check my logs, thanks.
<maco> yeah i saw you starting to try to get him behave, and so i figured id point out what was going on about 20 minutes ago
<Flannel> aye, thanks.
<danroj> hola
<danroj> operadores de ubuntu-es en el canal esta un bot que incomoda mucho con su inteligencia artificial
<elky_work> nalioth, look, your bestest buddy
 * Tm_T hugggles Myrtti 
 * Myrtti huggles Tm_T 
<Myrtti> oh dear sweet jebus the pictures of me at the conference
 * Myrtti wants brain bleach
<ikonia> pictures ?
<ikonia> do share
<Myrtti> hell no
<ikonia> go on, be a sport
<ikonia> it's nice to put faces to people
<Myrtti> oh you can see lots of pictures of me in flickr
<ikonia> oh ?
<Myrtti> my awful lardy tummy doesn't show in them
<ikonia> I think I've seen a picture of some of your pink stuff
<ikonia> and a hamster
<elkbuntu> of her what?
 * elkbuntu torments ikonia
<ikonia> items she owns that are pink
<ikonia> (to clarify)
<elkbuntu> hehe
<Myrtti> http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=%22Miia+Ranta%22&s=rec
<ikonia> ahhh 
<ikonia> so now I've seen pricechild, ompaul, and you
<ikonia> and gnomefreak I think
<gnomefreak> huh?
<ikonia> think I've seen a photo of you at a conference
<gnomefreak> nope
<ikonia> maybe not then
<gnomefreak> i would hope not
<gnomefreak> ;)
<ikonia> there is another guy I've seen 
<ikonia> at a USA get together
<ikonia> pici maybe ?
<Myrtti> I need brainbleach to get the picture of mneptok from my brain
 * ikonia trys to think of usa guys
<elkbuntu> haha
<elkbuntu> mneptok is a yankadian
<Myrtti> you've probably seen Mez too
<ikonia> ahhh yes, he had purple hair at one point
<ikonia> or wild hair of some sort
<ikonia> I remember a photo 
<Myrtti> http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/2683571734/ <-- ewwww, smoking
<ikonia> not how I remembered the picture of mez
<bazhang> darklust, how may we assist you
<bazhang> !idle | darklust 
<ubottu> darklust: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Hobbsee> iirc that's a forward
<bazhang> aha
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> @btlogin
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<ubot3`> In ubot3`, knocternal said: what is irc
<ubot3`> In ubot3`, knocternal said: what is a bot?
<Myrtti> oh god, I want a Bounty bar
<ikonia> I want a kitkat
<ikonia> or a mint aero
<ikonia> or a chocoloate orange
 * Dave2 wantrs bkreakfast
<Dave2> ...wants, breakfast.
<Tm_T> Dave2: you can do it, son, you can!
<elkbuntu> jaffas turned me off chocolate orange stuff
<ikonia> elkbuntu: wrong answer
<ikonia> chocolate orange is one of the greatest gifts that can be given
 * ikonia prays to terry's for bigger versions
<elkbuntu> ikonia, jaffas are cheap and nasty tasting. kind of ruins the concept
<ubottu> In ubottu, ikonia said: ! howtoask is To ask a question state clearly the problem description, the ubuntu version you are running and any details you feel may aid the resolution of the problem
<ikonia> elkbuntu: are they "official" mcvitties jaffas or a diffent brand
<elkbuntu> are you not an editor?
<ikonia> I think so 
<ikonia> I was 
<ikonia> got my ubottu notes somewhere
<elkbuntu> ikonia, i've got no clue what brand i ate 20 years ago
<ikonia> wow, that long
<ikonia> if it wasn't mcvities, I can understand how it could put you off
<ikonia> there is only one jaffa
<Myrtti> there's only one jaffa
<Myrtti> and it's made in Finland.
<ikonia> Myrtti: I'm sorry but you are wrong
<Myrtti> *snif*
<ikonia> I apologise if this may change the way you look on things, but mcvities are the jaffa makers
<ikonia> http://www.unitedbiscuits.com/80256C1A0047922E/vWeb/pcTSTT5EPGEB
<ikonia> so you may educate yourself in the way of biscuit confectionary
<Myrtti> a nasty webpage that fails to load decently
 * Myrtti doesn't bother
<ikonia> oh, worked ok here, how dissapointing
<ikonia> elkbuntu: as an aussie, are you aware of a famous majigian called "Ravine" (real name Peter Ravine)
<elkbuntu> the name is vaguely familiar
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> ta
<Myrtti> FLIP FLOP SAYS THE NET
<Tm_T> something exploded
<Myrtti> so it seems
<Myrtti> 1000€ come to mama!
<Tm_T> wut?
<Tm_T> payday?
<Myrtti> no...
<Myrtti> I think I just recruited mord to work for Nomovok :-D
<Tm_T> awww
<ikonia> Myrtti mord, isn't he the big quiet guy of startrek deep sapce 9?
<Tm_T> ikonia: mordicus
<ikonia> oh
<Tm_T> Myrtti: 1532.35 <@Tm_T> mord: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<ikonia> so not mord
<Myrtti> Tm_T: sshhhh
<Tm_T> ikonia: could be that too
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I didn't say more!
<ikonia> http://img19.photobucket.com/albums/v56/ottoautopilot/mornsmall.jpg
<ikonia> it's morn, not mord
<ikonia> doh
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, magnetron said: ubottu, godwin is a law that says something funny about poor Nazi references on the internet
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, magnetron said: ubottu, godwin is a law that says something funny about poor Nazi references on the Usenet
<Tm_T> I'll get that one
<elkbuntu> i was already dealing with it
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: ah then please do
<Tm_T> U97418: hi how can we help you?
<elkbuntu> he's going around various channels saying something chinese, then giving up and leaving
<Tm_T> ok
<ikonia> thats not like magnetron
<Tm_T> ikonia: we were talking about this U23424563452452 fellow
<ikonia> ooh
<ikonia> I meant magnetron and teh natzi stuff
<Tm_T> ikonia: ah
<Tm_T> nice to have "nazi" in hilight
<elkbuntu> yeah
<ikonia> magnetron is normally rally solid though, 
<ikonia> odd odd odd
<elkbuntu> everyone slips up occasionally
<Tm_T> except me, but hey, I'm semigod
<ikonia> of course
<Tm_T> ikonia: good that you agree with me
<ikonia> how could I not
<Myrtti> nalioth: pingpong
<nalioth> Myrtti: hi
<Myrtti> we seem to be missing ubot5 from -fi
<nalioth> sounds like you need to poke the bots owner  :)  ( did you want ubot3 in the mean time ? )
<Myrtti> oh
<Myrtti> which one of them was yours again?
<Myrtti> :-D
<Myrtti> sorry, confused
<nalioth> i operate ubot3
<Myrtti> well, we need ubot^n+1
<nalioth> all these splits have played bloody hell with the bots, it seems
<Tm_T> indeedio
<ikonia> make the splits stop
<Tm_T> nalioth: also ubot3 is having some outdated factoids
<nalioth> Tm_T: it updates hourly from the main db :(
<Tm_T> nalioth: but...
<Tm_T> ubot3: kde4
<ubot3> KDE 4.1.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Tm_T> ubottu: kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.2 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Tm_T> see?
<Myrtti> !-kde4
<ubottu> kde4 aliases: kde 4, kde4help, kde4support - added by apokryphos on 2006-06-18 20:48:00 - last edited by Tm_T on 2008-10-06 05:23:55
<Myrtti> ubot3: !-kde4
<ubot3> kde4 aliases: kde 4, kde4help, kde4support - added by apokryphos on 2006-06-18 20:48:00
<Myrtti> :-/
<Myrtti> funky
<Myrtti> it even comes from Finland ;-)
<elkbuntu> backup might be needed in -ot soon
<nalioth> Tm_T: i'll look into ubot3s guts in a minute
<Tm_T> nalioth: np
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: me cannot
<nalioth> i don't understand why the factoids aren't up to date (unless the kde4 one has been updated in the past hour)
<Tm_T> nalioth: it hasn't
<Tm_T> nalioth: it's weeks old
<nalioth> Tm_T: what time is there?
<Tm_T> 1619.47
<nalioth> the timestamp on the ubuntu.db is 15:56 on this day
<Tm_T> cannot be
<elkbuntu> ikonia, for added lols, the (non-magnetron) moron who tried to be funny by recycling seinfeld went on to attack me for defending that he did not invoke godwin
<ikonia> moron
<Tm_T> nalioth: 1609.49 < ubottu> kde4 aliases: kde 4, kde4help, kde4support - added by apokryphos on 2006-06-18 20:48:00 - last edited by Tm_T on 2008-10-06 05:23:55
<Tm_T> nalioth: so something isn't right here
<nalioth> yeah, i'm fixing to attempt a fix
<nalioth> it wasn't identified, either
<Tm_T> aww
<nalioth> Tm_T: give it a few minutes to sync and then give it a poke
<Tm_T> nalioth: will do, thanks
<nalioth> i don't think these supybots have the same uptime expectations as a linux server  :|
<Tm_T> nalioth: sync
<nalioth> sync?
<ikonia> sync; sync
<Tm_T> nalioth: means, it's in sync, uptodate
<Tm_T> nalioth: danke sehr
<jussi01> someone hilight me? please...
<Tm_T> jussi01: hilight
<jussi01> perfect. thanks
<Tm_T> oh, sorry
<Myrtti> facebook just made me lol
<Myrtti> anyway
<Tm_T> *jussi01*
<Myrtti> hilight jussi01 
<Tm_T> there you go, son
 * jussi01 has a new quad core :D
<Myrtti> jussi01: OH SHUTUP
<ikonia> jussi01: very nice
<Myrtti> jussi01: oh
<Myrtti> right
<Myrtti> then you can use...
<Tm_T> jussi01: yeah, wanna see how I try to build your jaiku plasmoid?
 * Myrtti calculates
<ikonia> ZarroBoogs: ?????????
<Tm_T> zerobugs
<Myrtti> jussi01: then you can use 300% of your CPU to using skype
<Tm_T> Myrtti: =)
<Myrtti> like I used 150% using skype yesterday
<Myrtti> :-D
 * Pici waves
<Tm_T> well...
<ikonia> I use two quad core boxes to do my video encoding, it's amazing how much the step up to 4 cores makes compared fo dual core for encoding, 
<ikonia> much more than I'd hoped for
<Tm_T> I can spend hald od my ram just for one compilation process
<Tm_T> s/hald/half/
<Pici> ikonia: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=noooooooo
<ikonia> ah
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jussi01> Hey everyone, genii is going to be an op in #kubuntu :) He is a konversation user, so all you konvi users plase give him your tips and tricks ... ie. aliases/scripts etc. 
<genii> Hello all
<bazhang> hi!
<Pici> Hi!
<Seeker`> best tip for a konvi user is to use irssi
<Seeker`> hi genii :)
<Pici> Seeker`: +1
 * bazhang gives genii a big mug  of coffee
 * Myrtti prods genii to #freenode to ask for an unaffiliated cloak
<genii> Yay, coffee!
<Pici> genii: I believe LjL uses konversation, maybe he can help you with some aliases/plugins.
<genii> Pici: OK thanks for the tip, I'll bug him when next I see him
<Myrtti> if not, then I think the ones that we use with irssi might be applicable, though I don't know
<jussi01> Myrtti: already on it :D
<genii> Hmm. If I have two names which have valid logins currently but one is a master name, is this the cloaking thing?
<jussi01> nope
<Pici> genii: A cloak is the thing that hides your hostname
<nalioth> genii: best 'tip and trick' to give you is "use irssi"
<genii> Ah just alternate nick then 
<Pici> genii: See the hostname difference between my whois and yours. An unaffiliated hostname would be unaffiliated/genii
<Seeker`> a cloak changes user@208.124... to user@ubuntu/member/genii if you are a member or user@unaffiliated/genii
<genii> Darn now I'll have to learn irssi
<Pici> genii: Its something provided by Freenode, not client dependent.
<Seeker`> genii: The two are unrelated, it just happens to be the case that irssi is the best client evar! :P
<jussi01> meh!
<Pici> mwah!
<jussi01> quassel ftw!!
<jussi01> :D
<genii> Hmm
<genii> Sorry for lag, work keeps needing me here so running back and forth from the computer....
<Pici> genii: You can ask for a cloak in #freenode :)
<Seeker`> genii: not a problem
<genii> They apparently set my cloak now. [11:36] [Notice] -leguin.freenode.net- NickServ set your hostname to "unaffiliated/genii"
<Myrtti> genii: I think most (all?) of us have been there
<Myrtti> genii: and so you have
<genii> So whenever I login now cloak takes auto effect, or do I have to do some nickserv/chanserv commands?
<Myrtti> when you login
<Pici> Nope, just as long as you identify.
<genii> OK
<jussi01> autoidentifying is a "good idea" TM
<Pici> On freenode, you can put your account password in the server password field so you don't need to issue commands after you connect.
<stdin> genii: have you joined the ubuntu-irc team on launchpad yet?
<jussi01> stdin: dont think he can yet, can he? 
<Myrtti> sure he can
<stdin> jussi01: he can attempt to, then be approved by an admin (IRCC member)
<genii> stdin: I'm apparently not belonging to any groups there
<stdin> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc/+join
<stdin> assuming you have a LP account, which you should have ;)
<genii> Yes I do
<genii> OK, pending approval there now
<stdin> aww, no IRC nicks on your user page. now I have to remember how to add someone to the bot
<jussi01> or genii could just add some there...
<genii> stdin: Sorry to make you work there....
<stdin> I need to look at the IRCLogin plugin again, not sure which one ubottu is running now
<jussi01> genii: good idea to have your IRC nicks on your LP page ;)
<jussi01> earlier today... http://lifematta.com/jussi01/event/14193/ 
<jussi01> :D
<stdin> show off
<jussi01> :D
<stdin> you can't be that excited, it's not on your blog :p
<jussi01> stdin: not had time yet...
<jussi01> been too busy playing... D:
<stdin> apparently there is no way to register someone else with the bot :|
<genii> stdin: Added genii to my irc names
 * stdin sometimes feels like he should rewrite supybot and release better-than-supybot into the world
<stdin> @updateusers
<ubottu> Running...
<genii> Does he say when finished? Just curious
<stdin> yeah, but you're not approved yet apparently :p oh well, at least I'll know it doesn't explode
<ubottu> updateusers run complete
<stdin> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<stdin> good, I didn't break it again
<jussi01> hehe
<stdin> now, where's a council member when you need them?
<pleia2> welcome genii :)
<genii> pleia2: Hello
<genii> stdin: Council member I presume? ;)
<pleia2> nah
<genii> Ah.
<stdin> genii: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc-council/+members :)
 * genii puts on a pot of coffee for the channel
<jussi01> stdin: any idea who james vergal is?
<stdin> jussi01: never heard of them, why?
<jussi01> stdin: look at your email... I decined though.. 
<stdin> jussi01: that's the second person to do that
<jussi01> stdin: yeah, I modeled my answer on yours :d
<jussi01> anyway, Im about to leave on a trip, so wont be in for a while. See you! (and look after genii ) :D
<genii> jussi01: Safe travels!
<stdin> see you later \o
<jussi01> bye!
<PriceChild> stdin: what do you need?
<stdin> PriceChild: genii is a new kubuntu op, can you approve membership to ubuntu-irc?
<stdin> LP username: mystic-scientist
<Mez> hmm, thought channel-specific ops weret in that?
<stdin> Mez: LoCo ops aren't, core-channel ops are
<LjL> stdin, well not necessarily, we've had many ops there were only added to the team after a while
<PriceChild> stdin: I don't think he meets requirements for that group yet, will ask others on the council.
<PriceChild> stdin: is acceptance to that group required for bantracker etc. ? I've forgotten since it was last explained to me :$
<LjL> i think it's not now...
<stdin> PriceChild: it's not absolutely required, but it does make my life easier ;)
 * genii sips his coffee and contemplates requirements
<stdin> fwiw, I was a member of ubuntu-irc when I became a #k op and before I became a k/ubuntu member
<Tm_T> heh
<LjL> stdin: yeah that's absolutely possible
<LjL> i'm going for dinner. for what i'm concerned i'd wait a little before adding new ops to the team, but if it makes your life much easier with the BT, then no big deal doing i suppose
<stdin> the way I see it is, he's now an op in #k, he's signed the CoC and is known and trusted in many ubuntu channels. but if the council decided to wait a while before approving then I have no problem :)
<stdin> and it may not be a bad idea to make it policy to wait a while now that I'm thinking about it more
<genii> Usually prerequisite to be a member ?
<stdin> I don't think so, no
<Myrtti> bazhang isn't
<Myrtti> I wasn't
<Myrtti> Pici wasn't
<stdin> Seeker` still isn't ;)
 * Myrtti nods
<PriceChild> i wasn't either
<Pici> I did not have access to the bantracker until I was an op for a while.
<Myrtti> Pici: that was only because of delay
<Myrtti> if you're an op, you need to comment and check your bans.
<PriceChild> mmhm
<Myrtti> there's no sane way of doing that without the bt
<genii> Whats the usual practice on ban checking?
<Mez> @bancheck genii
<Mez> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Mez> @bancheck genii
<Myrtti> tsk.
<genii> Hmm
<Mez> @lart Mez
<Myrtti> @bansearch Fujisan #ubuntu
<ubottu> No matches found for fujisan!*@* in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> @bansearch *!*@unaffiliated/exteris #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Match: *!*@unaffiliated/exteris by ompaul in #ubuntu-offtopic on Aug 16 2008 23:53:43 (ID: 3581)
<genii> Ah. 
<Myrtti> or just simply login to the bot with @login and login to the bantracker with @btlogin
<Myrtti> to latter the bot replies with tossing you a url in PM
<Myrtti> which I still prefer
<genii> So ompaul had no comment when did that one?
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<Myrtti> no
<Myrtti> then again
<Myrtti> @bansearch slamFIST
<ubottu> No matches found for slamfist!n=xmaster@76.10.173.2 in #ubuntu-ops
<Myrtti> he has comments
<PriceChild> stdin: could you get genii bantracker access please.
 * Pici thinks that bansearch when done in a channel should search all channels.
<Myrtti> I think it shouldn't be used at all
<Myrtti> as this channel is logged
<Myrtti> or something
<Myrtti> I don't know
<PriceChild> does this function display comments?
<stdin> Myrtti: what more information can it give than someone who does /mode =b #ubuntu ?
<Myrtti> I HAZ A HEADACHE
<PriceChild> bans are logged in channel logs anyway
<Myrtti> nönönönönöönönönönö
<Myrtti> headache
<Myrtti> shhhh
<Myrtti> sssssshhh
<stdin> PriceChild: @comment can show/set comments
 * genii hands Myrtti some Advil
<stdin> @config supybot.defaultIgnore False
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<stdin> genii: please "/msg ubottu register genii <some password>" any password will do as we use @login
<genii> "The operation succeeded"
<stdin> @config supybot.defaultIgnore True
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> @whoami
<ubottu> myrtti
<genii> @whoami
<ubottu> genii
<stdin> @Admin capability add genii bantracker
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<stdin> genii: try @btlogin
<stdin> and meet the Bantracker :)
<genii> @btlogin
<genii> We are supposed to clean out our bans every week/month/other ?
<Myrtti> good point, I've got crud on #ubuntu
<LjL> genii, you're supposed to use your good judgement
<genii> LjL: OK. I guess much depends on how much banning you do
<Pici> genii: Don't hesitate to ask if you aren't sure about something :)
<LjL> genii: i do tend to remove bans that are more than a month old, unless i remember it was something real bad. using the bantracker wisely imho is more important than that though, comment on bans if it isn't all painfully clear from the logs
<LjL> it saves a lot of time when later checking out whether someone was the one who did this or that, etc
<nalioth> genii: you should check your bans no more than every 24h
<nalioth> genii: some shouldn't last that long
<genii> OK
<genii> When /remove is used they can come back right away, yes?
<LjL> yeah
<genii> OK
<Pici>  /remove is like /kick, only it usually doesn't trigger auto-rejoin scripts. Plus its less distracting to other users since it looks like a quit message.
<LjL> a part message
<genii> I'm just studying https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/OperatorGuidelines
<nalioth> you would usually /remove someone and talk to them im PM
<LjL> yeah those don't tell you much about the actual technicalities though
<genii> Luckily I have this channel to come and bug about the technicalities ;)
<LjL> so we can argue about them for an hour while you're gone doing something else
 * Seeker` will get round to being a member eventually
<LjL> !dvorak
<ubottu> dvorak is a keyboard layout that aims to be more comfortable and efficient alternative to the standard "QWERTY" pattern. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dvorak_Simplified_Keyboard
<LjL> i find this gratuitous without an ubuntu guide linked, which i can find, so i'd rather just alias it to !layout
<Myrtti> !idle | Darklust 
<ubottu> Darklust: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
 * Myrtti shrugs
<Darklust> Umm.
<nalioth> Darklust: can we help you?
<Darklust> I thought I was in #ubuntu O.o
<Darklust> Guess not.
<Darklust> My ban lasts more then a day?
<nalioth> if there is nothing we can do for you, please see the /topic
<Myrtti> Darklust: so
<Myrtti> no, you're not on #ubuntu
<Myrtti> no, the ban hasn't yet been lifted
<Myrtti> no, it will not be lifted unless you can convince me that you will not repeat doing that again
<Myrtti> no, it will not be lifted unless you show some kind of understanding why it's not a good idea to suggest recursive removal magic
<Myrtti> Darklust: so, do you have anything to say?
#ubuntu-ops 2008-10-16
 * Myrtti sods off to bed
<genii> Ah. One of those.
<genii> eg: rm <fill in blank here>
<Myrtti> with a funky random script to add to confusion
<Myrtti> which to my knowledge really acted like a russian roulette
<Myrtti> LjL: thanks
<Myrtti> I was just going to say that feel free to kick him out
<Myrtti> anyway
<Myrtti> *really* *yawn* going to bed now.
<Myrtti> I love you all
<Myrtti> you're speshul.
<Myrtti> even mneptok 
<Myrtti> he's super speshul.
<jrib> truer words have never been spoken
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
 * genii blinks
<PriceChild> genii: not seen that before?
<PriceChild> Pavlz: looks a little odd in #ubuntu
<genii> PriceChild: No, it's not like I hang here much normally :)
<genii> At any rate work #2 is done, I'll see you all shortly from home
<genii> Is it @bt or @btlogin to ubottu ?
<genii> nvm got it
<PriceChild> genii: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<PriceChild> genii: if people are affected, they are removed from #ubuntu and given instructions on how to patch themselves up before being allowed back in.
<genii> PriceChild: For the earlier alert which I saw?
<PriceChild> Yes
<genii> Ah, is this the port 6667 vs 8001 thing?
<Pici> Yes.
<genii> OK
<Pici> Theres actually a good discussion about it on the ubuntu-irc mailing list recently.
 * genii wonders where you sign up for that
<Pici> !lists
<ubottu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<genii> OK found the one just mentioned
<genii> PriceChild: I noticed it's your baby
<PriceChild> genii: pardon?
<genii> PriceChild: "Ubuntu-irc list run by pricechild at ubuntu.com"
<Pici> PriceChild: You're the father of his baby?
<Pici> oh.. that.
<PriceChild> When the irc council was created/when seveas left, he rolled some dice and gave each bit to someone random. I got the lists.
<genii> hehe
<genii> Ah. Mailman is nice, I like it. Easy to maintain, etc
 * mneptok belches erotically
<genii> I wonder if that WeeChat is any good
 * PriceChild whispers irssi
<genii> PriceChild: I've installed it now (irssi) but it will take some getting used to. For the time being I'm mainly Konversation
<PriceChild> eventually you'll want a permenant shell
<genii> The unconnected /help list alone in irssi seems a bit daunting
<PriceChild> well, that's if you make it that long
<genii> True
<genii> So most use screen/irssi here then?
<PriceChild> probably not
<PriceChild> I used to swear by xchat.
<PriceChild> There's a load of people eating crack on konversation though.
<genii> PriceChild: stdin is nudging me in the xchat direction
 * mneptok is a CLI IRC guy
<mneptok> but ... i'm old.
<genii> mneptok: So an irssi user?
<mneptok> yessah
<genii> I'm taking sort of an informal poll 
<mneptok> well, i'm not really the typical IRC user.
<mneptok> i'm over 30. college educated. and employed.
 * mneptok grins evilly
<genii> Hmm
<genii> I find it somehow disturbing that I'm in the same demographic group
<nalioth> genii: irssi allows you much more freedom than any gui can ever hope to 
<genii> nalioth: I guess I'll just grin and bear the  learning curve
<nalioth> for instance, this irssi is running on a server in London
<nalioth> but i'm sitting in front of my computer in Houston
<genii> nalioth: So screen/irssi combo? or ssh'd in or so
<nalioth> screen/irssi with ssh access, yes
<genii> OK. That would have seemed to me the most elegant way
<nalioth> i used to run irssi/screen on the box locally and log in from my laptop when i was working 18 hour days / 7 days a week
<genii-2> On by irssi now.
<nalioth> genii: genii-2: you'll be happy to know that irssi.org has got to have the BEST documents of any piece of software i've ever used
<genii-2> Well thats at least good to know!
<PriceChild> even if the author gave up with it half way through 8-)
<genii-2> Hmm
<genii-2> nalioth: You mean by way of it's manpage or so?
<nalioth> genii-2: no, 'how-to' 'sekrit coadz' and all kinds of neat stuff
<genii> OK
<nalioth> you know we all write our own scripts, right?
<genii-2> I do now apparently
<nalioth> and all new ops have to write a good one for the rest of us  :D
<PriceChild> You have 12 hours.
<genii> My wifi adapter conked out. On my backup now.
<genii> So I'm supposed to make some nice script for irssi for you guys?
 * genii gets out his Black Book of Perl and crams
<genii> Interesting. alt <arrows> for channel switches
<PriceChild> never knew about that before
<mneptok> Host 'snowwhite', running Linux 2.6.20-17-server - Cpu0: Intel 2660 MHz Cpu1: Intel 2660 MHz Cpu2: Intel 2660 MHz Cpu3: Intel 2660 MHz; Up: 75d+6:10; Users: 5; Load: 0.52; Free: [Mem: 12042/16241 Mio] [Swap: 1906/1906 Mio] [: / Mio] [/boot: 153/236 Mio] [: / Mio]; Vpenis: 688.4 cm;
<mneptok> praise irssi!
 * genii tries to figure out how to make different names appear in colours other than white for the sake of his sanity
<Flannel> genii: Among other things.
<Flannel> genii: (the channel switching)
<Flannel> there's at least five ways
<genii> Flannel: Google told me ^x but that didn't actually seem to work. At least not in this one I'm running under Konsole
<Flannel> x?
<genii> To switch between channels
<genii> ctrl-x I believe
<mneptok> alt-#
<genii> mneptok: Nice, goes directly :)
<mneptok> yes'm
<mneptok> continue through QWERTY for >10
<Flannel> alt-number, 1-0 and then q-o for 11+
<Flannel> or ctrl-n and ctrl-p,
<Flannel> (alt-n and alt-p are page up/down)
<genii> Hmm. maybe doesn't work yet for me since no page is off top of screen
<Flannel> you can also use /window #
<genii> Flannel: Before I knew what shortcuts I was just using /j #name
<Flannel> and then alt-a gets you to the "next current" window
<genii> "next current" is next in which someone is speaking to you?
<Flannel> Or channel with activity, or whatnot
<genii> OK
<genii> Thats actually pretty useful
<Flannel> or if you want to get rid of all of your activity logs, just hold alt and hold a
<Flannel> and you'll spam through them all
<genii> Bah. Learning irssi and some smartass now in #kubuntu   
<mneptok> sorry. was smoking.
<genii> Heh
<genii> mneptok: At least it's not crazy in there right now. 
<mneptok> yeah, TOO quiet.
<mneptok> dun dun DUNNNNH
<genii> At least there's no shortage of comic relief around here
<mneptok> for certain definitions of "relief"
<genii> Weird. /whois name      doesn't seem to produce any result
<genii> Wait appeared in another channel
<PriceChild> genii: /win 1
<genii> PriceChild: /whois name /win 1                 ?
<PriceChild> not quite
<genii> Hmm
<PriceChild> if you do a whois, by default it will appear in a query window for that user, and if that doesn't exist, the status window, which can by found by alt+1, or /win 1.
<PriceChild> (i think its by default anyway)
<genii> OK
<genii> Bleh. 1:25am here. I'll have to continue this transition tomorrow
<genii> See you all ~ 7.5 hours from now
 * jussi01 wakes up... to this... http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2008/10/irc-bot-for-manpagesubuntucom.html :(
<Flannel> so.... stupid
<jussi01> soo... seems genii is getting along ok. :)
<Myrtti> plllääääähhh
<Flannel> what animal makes that noise?
<jussi01> hehe
<Myrtti> a Finnish bed worm
<Flannel> I see
 * jussi01 is in Oulu today :)
<Myrtti> *yawn*
 * Mez shoves a sock in Myrtti's mouth
 * jussi01 hands Myrtti a nice cup of morning tea
<jussi01> Mez: !!
<Mez> yes?
 * Myrtti spits the sock out
<jussi01> Mez: be nice!
<Myrtti> PLLLLLÄÄÄHHH
<Mez> jussi01, running joke ;)
<Myrtti> lint plähplähplähhh
<Myrtti> Mez: I see you've bought new socks
<Mez> yup :)
<Mez> cause you stoled all my others
<Myrtti> ehhh... http://www.hs.fi/kuvat/iso_webkuva/1135240287108.jpeg
<nickrud> rflmao, I was just looking at that
<nickrud> too bad politics is qed off-topic
<Flannel> ooh, lets all call Myrtti!
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, magnetron said: !pony is <reply> Sorry, I'm all out of ponies at the moment. I have some iceweasels, if that's ok.
<elkbuntu> that would defeat the whole purpose of that factoid...
<jussi01> heh
<ikonia> the man page bot plugin looks annoying
<ikonia> and a bit pointless unless I'm missing something
<jpds> elkbuntu: Happened where?
<elkbuntu> eh?
<jpds> "09:40:18 #ubuntu-ops: <+elkbuntu> jpds, eh? what happened?"
<elkbuntu> jpds, see the line above it where you say you dont have a net connection anymore? that.
<jpds> elkbuntu: It was the thing about the irssi upload I made to change the default port to 8001 (it's on the mailing list).
 * elkbuntu tries again... jpds, what happened to your net connection.
<jpds> Ahh, we're a bit low on funds and our laptops harddisks died, so... I can only come on when I'm at school.
<elkbuntu> aww
<elkbuntu> so you have a net connection, just nothing to connect?
<jpds> No, one computer left, no net.
 * jpds disappears again 'til next week, later.
<Hobbsee> Have you guys seen http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2008/10/irc-bot-for-manpagesubuntucom.html ?
<Hobbsee> perhaps they've finally reformed.
<ikonia> I read that and found no use for it
<ikonia> plus I think it would be really annoying / wasteful in a channel such as ubuntu
<ikonia> while I admire the intention, I think the practicality would be lost
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, given the behaviour exhibited by some of them the past weeks, i strongly doubt it.
<Hobbsee> the question then is - will the bot be allowed in ubuntu channels?
<elkbuntu> no way.
 * Hobbsee also notes planet seemsto be degrading - there was that post, and a one-word post from jono today.
<elkbuntu> we accept patches to *our* bot, but we dont accept bots we cannot control.
 * Hobbsee notes that other bot?
<Hobbsee> or does "control" include "email the people who own it, telling them you no longer wish to be involved in their project"?
<Hobbsee> (because i'm sure that will eventually be brought up as an objection)
<elkbuntu> that does count, yes. we cannot control those whose existance is based purely on a challenge of ours.
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> presumably control means "ask them to leave, orbehave in certain ways, without having to result to force" or something similar.
<elkbuntu> yes
<elkbuntu> precisely
<elkbuntu> sorry, watching the proverbial hit the fan in #wikipedia
<Hobbsee> no staffers around?
<elkbuntu> there's 3 ops. there's many more morons.
<Hobbsee> ah, right.
<Hobbsee> +m ftw!
<Hobbsee> +v the odd clueful ones
<Hobbsee> actually, looking at that, probably better to let them run amok.
<elkbuntu> not really. they'd eventually figure how to spam other ways
<elkbuntu> just let them vent, ban the really really obnoxious ones
<elkbuntu> just like we do for -r-p
<Hobbsee> oh, therewas spamming?  I just saw a whole lot of people screaming 
<Hobbsee> yeah.  ugh.
 * Hobbsee dun wanna think about that...
<elkbuntu> well, s/spamming/flooding/
<elkbuntu> i consider /b/tard idiocy to be spam.
<Hobbsee> that's true
<Hobbsee> ah
<ikonia> has anyone got an image parser, I've got an image filled with binary 0's and 1's and I'm trying to copy and paste it but I keep making mistakes
<elkbuntu> it's sure as heck not stuff i subscribe to
<Hobbsee> hmm, 2 weeks to get prepared.
<ikonia> sorted, never mind
<ubottu> In ubottu, ziroday said: !ndiswrapper is ndiswrapper allows you to use windows drivers for your wireless card. Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Pici> Was z_ unbanned in -offtopic?
<ikonia> @bansearch z_ #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> No matches found for z_n=nice@217.118.79.45 in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ikonia> you did it 
<ikonia> removed by pici
<ikonia> october 14th
<Pici> Check the comment
<ikonia> ooh yes
<ikonia> there is no other ban showing, just a kick
<ikonia> looks like your ban is not picked up
<Pici> No, looks like he changed his ident.
<ikonia> even so there is no ban for z_ showing up in bt under any ident
<ikonia> is z_ asustech guys ?
<ikonia> asuestek or what ever his name was
<Pici> I'm not sure, I only revised Myrtti's original ban because I saw him evade once before.
<ikonia> I can't see her ban just kicks
<ikonia> or am I being dumb and missing something obvious
<jussi01> ikonia: myrtti said something like that, though I cant confirm...
<ikonia> curious as to why I can't see picis ban
<ikonia> I see pici removing myrtii's ban and he said he replaced it with one of his own, but i can't see his
<ikonia> 3:53 -!- 57 - #ubuntu-offtopic: ban *!?=asus@217.* [by Pici, 210251 secs ago]
<ikonia> shows up in /ban
<Pici> 08:53:45 [freenode] >>>> 2 - #ubuntu-offtopic: ban *!?=asus@217.* [by Pici!n=Pici@ubuntu/member/pici, 210260 secs ago]
<ikonia> ubottu must have missed it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> No, I see it on the BT
<Pici> @banlink *!?=asus@217.*
<ubottu> Error: '*!?=asus@217.*' is not a valid id.
<Pici> bah
<ikonia> ahh it came up under asus
<ikonia> not z
<ikonia> z_
<ikonia> he's on a slightly differnt ip so ban dodging
<ikonia> .41 and .45
<ikonia> changed ident as you said pici
<ikonia> I now see what you where syaing,
<ikonia> can't he just be removed for ban dodgin /
<ikonia> dodging even
<ikonia> I guess he can :)
 * ikonia envy's pici's memory for ban format
<elkbuntu> ikonia, he is forever to be removed at the slightest infringement of anything. he was given months to learn to play well with others, and failed.
<ikonia> elkbuntu ahh thank you for the info
<ikonia> he's still in offtopic unless pici's chatting with him
<ikonia> oh no he's gone
<Pici> He is forwarded here.
<elkbuntu> he gets quite creepy with his questions, and refuses to understand why
<Pici> This is still about the porn site thing that myrtti banned him about, as he is evading that ban.
<elkbuntu> it was not just the porn site. it was his questions which in all honesty stopped only a whisker short of 'what colour panties are you wearing?'
<ikonia> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: i'm sure there are only two correct answers to that.
<Pici> elkbuntu: Shall I remove the forward then and just make it a ban?
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, and neither are to come from mneptok.
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: and the latter one is "you shouldn't be wondering what colour they are,but about how soon it will be before the cluebat comes out, and smacks you over the head"
<elkbuntu> Pici, possibly, unless you want myrtti upset
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: definetly
<Pici> elkbuntu: I'd rather no one was uspet... so: fixed.
<ikonia> thats the aim of the game
<elkbuntu> well, z_ might be slightly upset, but, well, he had his chances.
<Pici> Indeed, indeed.
<ikonia> he doesn't seem a nice chap from what you saying
<elkbuntu> it's not that he's not nice. just... has little to no regard for others
<ikonia> thats not nice
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Oric said: !ubottu this is a test
<elkbuntu> ikonia, well, it's not that he's like it intentionally, i meant
<ikonia> "what colour are your panties"......by accident ?
<ikonia> ( I understand what your leaning towards though )
<elkbuntu> ikonia, no, he didnt actually ask that
<ikonia> ahhh
<elkbuntu> " his questions which in all honesty stopped only a whisker short of 'what"
<ikonia> ahh
<Hobbsee> hence, they were "are you"?
<ikonia> LjL: what did that mean ?
<LjL> ikonia: pissing myself laughing
<ikonia> he's messing me around, I hate being lied to
<ikonia> he's still not asked his question in git
<LjL> quite rightly so
<ikonia> ?
<LjL> quite rightly you hate being lied to
<ikonia> ah
<genii> The @login and @btlogin when issued to ubottu in PM seem not to be having any effect
<ikonia> genii: I sometimes get that in pm only, 
<ikonia> do a public @login then try it
<ikonia> don't know why
<genii> OK
<genii> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<ikonia> ahh ha
<genii> He doesn't like me today :)
<ikonia> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<genii> Where's stdin when you need him
<Pici> genii: Are you identified?
<ikonia> not according to my whois
<genii> Pici: freenode accepted my login password for genii if thats what you mean. Perhaps because I connect from many different locations it's having identd issues or so
<Pici> genii: Well, you're missing your cloak which you had yesterday.
<genii> I noticed
<genii> Would it matter if my master name is different than the one I normally use?
<genii> eg: genii-around is the master name and genii is a subsidiary
<Pici> Uh.  It may.
<Pici> Actually... it shouldnt.
<genii> Hmm
<Pici> genii: Needless to say, you still aren't identified.
<Pici>  /msg nickserv help identify
<genii> Weird, thought I was already identified but guess not.
<genii> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<genii> Yay!
<genii> Guess I'll need to tinker with the ~/.irssi/startup 
<Pici> genii: If you're using irssi now, you may find some of these aliases handy: http://nullcortex.com/2008/06/23/irssi-aliases-scripts/
<genii> Pici: Awesome, thanks
<nickrud> genii, welcome to the condition of whipping boy ;)
 * genii contemplates what script to work on for irssi
<nalioth> genii: you don't want colored nicks. no no no no.  you want this:
 * nalioth looks for his failed alias  :(
<nalioth> Want to see if someone is identified to services at a glance?  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#spoofing
<nalioth> ah, there it is.
<nalioth> red for unidentified users and green for identified ones
<ikonia> now that is handy
<Mez> hehe, and you can do similar in xchat i believe
<Mez> /set irc_id_ntext %C4
<Dave2> you also need to put $4 in your channel message stuffs.
<Mez> should be there by default though
<Mez> is for me
<ikonia> still cool to know
<genii> Hm
<Mez> %C18%H<%H$4$1%H>%H%O$t$2
<Mez> though, noone unidentifed that It's shown yet
<Mez> ook, so..... it isnt working ... o_O
<Dave2> It's not in there by default
<Mez> %C18%H<%H$4$1%H>%H%O$t$2 <-- whats in there by default for me
<Dave2> by default, or not by default but you put it in so long ago you forgot?
<Mez> I've never known what $4 did till now and i havent touched those
<Mez> or I'd have worked out to get rid of the %H's
<Mez> hehe
<Dave2> perhaps it's new then
<Mez> which is why it wsnt working
<Mez> yeah, its the default in newer versions
<Mez> though, to be fair Dave2, I've no idea how to get xchat to work with ti
<Dave2> Should just work.
<Pici> I have my irssi setup to put questionmarks in front of un-ided people.
<Mez> Dave2, I'd guess that xchat needs to send a message to say "ok, send me the identify msg stuff"?
<Dave2> it does that by default and has done for ever.
<Mez> yeah, but, if you're using a proxy....
<Dave2> that doesn't change anything.
<Dave2> It's one of the most common questions I've seen about irssi-proxy, people wondering "I've connected XChat to my irssi-proxy, now my irssi has +s and -s everywhere"
<Mez> oh, it seems that my proxy doesnt take into account that capability thoguh
<Mez> (not irssi-proxy)
<Dave2> then it doesn't pass on CAPAB commands
<Mez> Dave2, how does xchat tell the server to send the stuff?
<Mez> (speaking to coder of my proxy)
<Dave2> CAPAB IDENTIFY-MSG
<Mez> oh, ok
<Pici> Feisty EOL on the 19th.
 * genii mourns 6.10
<jussi01> 6.10 was edgy...
<genii> Ah right 7.04
<genii> I won't miss either much actually
<jussi01> Feisty was a good release
<ikonia> I'm not impressed with the 6 month release cycle as a whole and think it detracts from teh releases
<ikonia> releases only appear valid for 6 months and then die (despite the official line)
<genii> The intermediate releases between LTS I usually don't bother with much
<genii> Still using 6.06 on a couple boxes in fact
 * jussi01 is somewhat tipsy...
<jdong> jussi01: now everyone in the club gettin tipsy....
<jdong> (sorry, bad bad song reference)
<jussi01> jdong: *thwack*
<jdong> come on :)
<jussi01> jdong: do you have a hilight in "tipsy" ?
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<genii> Looks like a bunch of compromised boxes coordinating an attack
<genii> Actually only a few
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<jussi01> damn, thats a show and a half...
<genii> Yup
<jussi01> [20:24:14] <oirft> All members of asianbookie chat/forums need go on http://probetting.blog.com http://probetting.blog.com The service is recommand from BA big europe forum.For every info our service guaranted for winning.
<jussi01> !staff | ^^^
<ubottu> ^^^: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<jussi01> in #ubuntu-meeting
<jussi01> [20:24:14] <oirft> All members of asianbookie chat/forums need go on http://probetting.blog.com http://probetting.blog.com The service is recommand from BA big europe forum.For every info our service guaranted for winning.
<jussi01> oops
<jussi01> [20:24:18] <-- oirft (n=oirft@77.222.8.106) has quit (Client Quit)
<christel> thanks for heads up
<christel> theyre klined, tho, he quit before it was set
<jussi01> christel: np's
<jussi01> ok :)
 * nalioth just bought 12kg of rice
<Mez> hmm... many irssi users in here?
<Tm_T> always
<Mez> how do you get that bar with the window list above your status?
<Tm_T> er, what you mean?
<Mez> one sec
<Mez> There is a way (I Don't know how) that you can get (above your input box and above your status bar) a list of your windows... so you can see the numbers for each one or something
<Mez> I know Myrtti and popey have it...
<Mez> but neither of them are responding (damn them)
<Tm_T> Mez: I have stuff in default way, and am happy with
<Tm_T> but yeah, there's a way, I guess there's hints in irssi.org
<Tm_T> see themes or so
<Mez> Tm_T: with as many windows as I potentially have, it's nice to have a list :D
<Tm_T> Mez: how many windows?
<Mez> has been known to be over 200
<jussi01> Mez: adv_windowlist.pl iirc
<Mez> jussi01: which is weird, cause I thought that it was a default feature, Myrtti sent me a copy of her config a while back, and well, I cant find it in there :D
<jussi01> heh
<Tm_T> Mez: I see, I usually handle 30-70 windows, only some extra bindings to help
<Mez> hmm, yeah, but I'm not gonna remember which is which
<Tm_T> heh
<jussi01> you could all just use quassel... :D
<Tm_T> jussi01: I won't, I'm too old to change my irc client
<Mez> is there also something to make the chat line up instead of being back and forth depending on nick length
<Tm_T> changing from KDE3 to KDE4 was shock enough
<Tm_T> Mez: theme settings or so
<jussi01> Tm_T: you are younger than me...
<ceqDnorp> ahum, perhaps i should made the floodbots' -rR timeout longer?
<Mez> jussi01: I would, except, it needs qt-network for the server, which means I need to pull in all the damned graphical stuff
<ceqDnorp> and what's this nickname anyway
<Tm_T> jussi01: no I'm not, 113 years and all
<Mez> ceqDnorp: another name for LjL again?
<jussi01> Mez: no, there is a static build... :)
<jussi01> no need for the qtlibs
<Mez> jussi01: I prefer to compile myself
<Mez> I dont like static builds
<Mez> wb ljl
<jussi01> LjL: is !offline still on my server?
<LjL> sure jussi01
<jussi01> ok :)
 * Mez hmmles
<Mez> not bad, not bad..
 * Mez now just needs to find relevant scripts
<Mez> like a good away log, 
<Mez> any reccomendations for away hilight logs?
<nalioth> Mez: quit trying to make xchat behave like irssi does by default - just use irssi  :)
<Mez> nalioth: have you /ctcp version'd me of late?
<Mez> nalioth: from that - I presume that it'll keep me an away hilight log?
<nalioth> i don't version anyone except "people of interest" ( if i think a rogue bot is loose, for instance )
<nalioth> Mez: yes, it will
<Mez> nalioth: what, does it open a new window or something ?
<nalioth> when you /away (cuz you've returned), it shunts all highlighted text to your server window
<Mez> ah, cool
<Mez> hmm, might be worth keeping an eye on Northsky
<ompaul> note - I worked it out,  I have no ubuntu ops except for the loco  I really wish someone here had done it, I found it very frustrating have a nice day 
<ikonia> ??????????
<LjL> snuxoll: i read earlier that z_ was banned but i really don't know the details
<LjL> how do you actually know this one is him?
<LjL> i think i've seen this northsky nickname before
<snuxoll> LjL: because z_ has been sending me unsolicited /q's with links to getafreelancer for the past week
<snuxoll> LjL: under various nicks
<snuxoll> LjL: comics, z_, and now NorthSky
<LjL> getafreelancer that's also something i've seen before
<LjL> unless i'm dreaming up the whole of it
<LjL> snuxoll, let me grep logs and stuff a little before i ban
<snuxoll> LjL: his hostmask and irc client also match that of z_, with a new IP, of course
<snuxoll> 15:20:53 *** NorthSky n=asus@echo472.server4you.de
<snuxoll> 15:20:53 ***  ircname  : purple
<ikonia> same client too
<LjL> yeah that host looks interesting too, much be a free shell
<snuxoll> mmhmm
<LjL> well, not free, but it's a shell
<LjL> snuxoll, i suggest not responding
<snuxoll> LjL: mmhmm
 * snuxoll runs off and checks facebook while LjL sorts this out
<ikonia> LjL: for the record pici removed him earlier using a different hostmask, ident etc
<LjL> ok, i think i dreamed of seeing northsky before - not in my logs
<ikonia> but he was dodging earlier
<ikonia> (not sure if your aware)
<LjL> ikonia, no i'm not
<snuxoll> LjL: I have all sorts of logs from -offtopic and /q's with him if you'd like
<snuxoll> ikonia: yeah, he was
<LjL> snuxoll: probably not needed
<snuxoll> ikonia: Pici took care of him last time, was the one who made the original ban too
<ikonia> LjL: BT's updated, pici removed him using the ident "nice" and the same subnet, 2 addresses up from hist last ban
<LjL> where is my darn bt window
<LjL> sorry for doing the show in -ot instead of here, it is intended though.
<snuxoll> of course
<ikonia> he knows what he's doing
<snuxoll> indeed
<ikonia> hence why he dodges the question/comment with another pointless response
<LjL> [23:29:55] <NorthSky> LjL: I have changed name due to 'general maturing process of both my body and personality". I guess I can register it right now as a variant og my old nick - I remember passw.
<LjL> [23:30:16] <LjL> NorthSky: that's fine, however, please consider yourself still banned from this channel. the ban hasn't been lifted.
<LjL> yeah, i ju8st wanted him to admit he was z_
<LjL> which he just did so
<ikonia> ah
<snuxoll> his excuse is ballocks, since he's changed his nick 4 times in the past 2 weeks
<LjL> i'm not believing it for a moment
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops northsky northsky, comics, z_
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<snuxoll> hrm, I don't think I've seen @mark before, anyways, I think it's time I /part unless you still want/need me
<LjL> snuxoll: it's new, and yes, and thanks
<LjL> if i were thinking "indexed full-text search inside compressed logs"... would that be asking for too much?
<Pici> bantracker again?
<LjL> Pici well, bantracker hardly does any full text searching
<LjL> it doesn't even search inside comments (by the way stdin... ;)
#ubuntu-ops 2008-10-17
<mxiia> have I been banned in #ubuntu, if so why?
<LjL> yes, you have. let me check on the "why" part
<PriceChild> LjL: spam.
<LjL> that's... correct! though you win no prize.
<mxiia> oh... when do i get unbanned... I dont remember spamming
<LjL> mxiia, saying "SPAM" three times in a row isn't a very subtle way to spam
<mxiia> ?
<LjL> mxiia, did you check the fine print in Mibbit, which said you're *not* anonymous?
<mxiia> yea...
<mxiia> prolly was my sister on my account, though not blaming others..
<LjL> 2008-10-12T19:40:29 <MXII4> SPAM
<LjL> 2008-10-12T19:40:31 <MXII4> SPAM
<LjL> 2008-10-12T19:40:32 <MXII4> SPAM
<mxiia> yea
<mxiia> <_<
<mneptok> this is why screensavers have passwords, son
<PriceChild> mxiia: You are responsible for the connections you make.
<mxiia> Yes, i know, how long am I banned?
<PriceChild> Mimi: outbri: Can I help either of you?
<LjL> mxiia: you or your sister joined, then after being banned, attempted to join again for 2 hours. for some reason that seems to me uncomfortably much to believe it was an accident
<outbri> Wow, this channel gets quite a bit of attention. ;) No, I just heard about the channel in a reply to mxii #ubuntu and thought I'd check it out.
<PriceChild> outbri: could you reword that last bit please, I didn't quite understand.
<outbri> In a reply to mxii *in* the #ubuntu channel.
<LjL> #ubuntu+1, even
<outbri> Err, yeah. In other words, you don't have to waste any time on me, I didn't need anything.
<LjL> outbri: ok, but we'd prefer this channels' discussion to remain private between the ops and the people involved
<outbri> Sounds good to me, even if it is 50 ops to each person. :P
<outbri> Cya.
<LjL> if you have someone in -proxy-users who you feel comfortable joining #ubuntu, you can "exempt nick!ident@host" in -ops-monitor from now on
<LjL> an exempt will be added by the bots, and removed when the user parts or is kicked (just like with mibbit)
<nalioth> excellent :)  grazi, LjL 
<LjL> grazie* ;)
<PriceChild> automatic mibbit one still done?
<LjL> sure PriceChild
<LjL> unless i've introduced bugs in the process, but i checked briefly and it still worked
<LjL> on the other hand
<LjL> after today's quite unpleasant flood that the floodbots managed to do almost nothing about
<LjL> i've tightened the flood triggers a little
<LjL> that means, however, that if a bot gets very lagged, it *could* go berserk and set +rR without any actual attack
<LjL> hope it never happens but if it does well, let me know
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<PriceChild> fail
<LjL> uh...
<LjL> PriceChild: didn't fail, that was someone testing the bots
<PriceChild> sorry, i was thinking the evil person was failing
<LjL> PriceChild: look at "Expl0ited"
<PriceChild> hmm?
<LjL> (also, the exploitER had an unaffiliated cloak, by the way)
<LjL> PriceChild: well, it's weird that someone whose nickname is "Expl0ited" would fall victim of an exploit... no?
<LjL> might just be me being overly suspicious of course.
<PriceChild> very odd
<StonewallJackson> I am stonewall Jackson
<StoneWallJackson> I am StoneWallJackson
<jussi01> Morning all!
<jussi01> hrm... Stonewall jackson... right...
<Flannel> Howdy jussi01
<jussi01> Morning flannel
<Flannel> I can't decide whether A|}EEL is trying to cause problems, or just... being himself
<Tm_T> hi LjL && Mez 
<LjL> hi
<Mez> hey Tm_T 
 * Mez wonders why the < and > round a user are now unreadable
<jdong> <><><><><><><><><<><><><><><><><><><><>
<jdong> Mez: did you switch from a black to white terminal or vice-versa and forget to update your theme? :)
<Mez> nope... still same theme, same terminal
<Mez> it's just the ones around nicks are purple, and hard to see, they werent earlier
<Mez> infact, It's still the same session as when they were visible
 * jdong blames it on compiz.
 * Mez doesnt use compiz
<Mez> what happened to Myrtti?
<Tm_T> Mez: he's on duty elsewhere
<Mez> he?
<Tm_T> she, bah
<Tm_T> whatever
<Mez> "on duty"?
<Tm_T> dunno details
 * Mez sends an SMS
<Tm_T> I hope he can receive one, as she stated that he cannot take calls
<Tm_T> she
<Tm_T> bah, she's more he than I am
<Pici> o.O
<LjL> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -rc » in a !shell
<LjL> !no version is <reply> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -dc » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<Mez> LjL: ??
<LjL> yes?
<Mez> why dc instead of rc?
<LjL> ljl@ljlbox:~$ lsb_release -rc
<LjL> Release:        8.04
<LjL> Codename:       hardy
<LjL> ljl@ljlbox:~$ lsb_release -dc
<LjL> Description:    Ubuntu 8.04.1
<LjL> Codename:       hardy
<Mez> yeah, I know the difference
<Mez> but.
<LjL> but, "-r" doesn't give you the real version.
<Mez> Description:	Ubuntu intrepid (development branch)
<Mez> Codename:	intrepid
<LjL> for that matter, i don't know why that's been changed from "lsb_release -a" to begin with
<Mez> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<LjL> Mez: well that's correct
<LjL> Intrepid doesn't really have a version number yet
<LjL> it might be delayed (it won't, but)
<Mez> !version =~ s/lsb_release -dc/lsb_release -a/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Mez
<Mez> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<LjL> good call, i'm pretty sure nobody will be bothered by the couple more informative lines that outputs.
<Mez> and er, why use policy, policy is a bit confusing right?
<LjL> what else would you use? it's the command virtually everyone gives in #ubuntu to check package version, both installed and available, and just where it came from
<Mez> madison ?
<LjL> doesn't even tell you whether the package is actually installed
<Mez> dpkg -l ? :P
<LjL> what's wrong with apt-cache policy? it's just what that command exists for
<Mez> It's not very readable to be used in a factoid like that
<LjL> not sure i see why
<Mez> well, do you understand what
<Mez>         500 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main Packages
<Mez>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<LjL> the output of dpkg -l, on the other hand, is far from readable
<Mez> means?
<LjL> of course i do
<LjL> the version is available from intrepid's main repository, british mirror, with priority 500
<LjL> it's known to the local status file
<Mez> priority ?
<LjL> yes, the repository's priority is 500
<Mez> what do you mean "priority"?
<LjL> i mean that if APT has to choose between two packages, it will choose the one with the higher priority
<LjL> the security repository has a high priority
<LjL> locally installed packages have a low priority
<Mez> not neccessarily
<LjL> anyway, no one can mistake the part where it says "Installed: <version>, Candidate: <version>"
<Mez> It's actually the pinning priority ;)
<stdin> Mez, LjL: it was changed to -rc because people often paste all of "lsb_release -a" to the channel
<Mez> stdin: all 4 ?
<LjL> Mez: what other priority there is?
<Flannel> LjL: Any?
<stdin> Mez: why 4 when 2 will do
<LjL> Flannel: hm?
<Mez> stdin: why 2 when 1 will do?
<Flannel> LjL: You can specify arbitrary priorities
<stdin> and it'll probably print 5 actually
<LjL> stdin: because they don't really
<Flannel> The important thing about -a vs the others is it also has the codename
<Flannel> oh wait
<LjL> Flannel: -c gives the codename
<Flannel> LjL: see above
<Mez> why not lsb_release -c
<Flannel> Mez: because that's not the actual release name?
<LjL> Mez: because a lot of people know their codenames but not their version numbers, and vice versa
<stdin> -a == -virdc
 * Flannel is torn between -d and -r
<Flannel> well, with -c
<LjL> also
<LjL> "description" (-d or -a) will let us know whether they're actually using ubuntu
<LjL> or a derivative
<LjL> "release" won't
<Flannel> actually, thats sometimes important
<LjL> yes, it is, given the amount of Mint etc. users who sneak in
<Flannel> so, lets just leave it as -a, most people know not to paste, etc.
<Flannel> social fixes for social problems, etc.
<stdin> do all derivatives change the description?
<LjL> Flannel: and if they don't, they'll find out one way or another anyway
<Mez> echo /etc/lsb-release 
<Flannel> LjL: but it makes it easier for us ;)
<Mez> s/echo/cat/
<LjL> stdin: well, maybe the stupid ones don't, but there's only so much i can do about it
<LjL> Mez, that's what the factoid used to say (well, it said /etc/issue) years ago
<Flannel> LjL: that's not acceptable!  you need to go change all of the derivative's descriptions.
<LjL> Flannel: i will certainly bug them if i find out, you can bet on that
<LjL> Flannel: the trademarks department of canonical would normally also like to hear about that
<LjL> Flannel: anyway with "they'll find out one way or another", i meant to say that, if they don't paste all the five lines of -a but just two of them, then 5 minutes later they'll paste their entire xorg.conf
<LjL> so if someone doesn't know they should use the pastebin, it's even better they start finding out while pasting something small
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, d-b said: ubottu: ufw is ubuntu or uncomplicated firewall. see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFirewall . there is also gufw.
<ubottu> In ubottu, d-b said: ubottu: ufw is ubuntu or uncomplicated firewall. see   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFirewall . there is also gufw.
 * Flannel is the reason for the double post
<Pici> !ufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<genii> Good morning, afternoon or evening.
<Flannel> Howdy genii
<Pici> Hallo
<genii> I'm on today with Konversation but tonight after work I'll return for more irssi practice...
<genii> ;)
<Pici> Heh ;)
<PriceChild> genii: You don't have to switch.
<Pici> genii: Obi-wan never told you what happened to your father.
<genii> PriceChild: I figure I should probably know how it works anyways since the scripting features which make moderating easier, etc
<genii> Pici: Yes, he was a fellow full of secrets
<PriceChild> genii: time so far been at all eventful?
<genii> PriceChild: As far as moderating #kubuntu , no. One fellow spamming some which I thnk mneptok took care of
<PriceChild> Good good.
<genii> They are generally well behaved in there :)
<Mez> genii: indeed, :D thats why I prefer the kubuntu channels, less ops calls ;)
<genii> How often does a mass bot attack like yesterday happen ?
<Pici> genii: In #ubuntu?
<Mez> depends on how evil the spammers are feeling
<genii> Pici: Yeah there were what looked like maybe 6-10 different sites with botname variations
<genii> Hmm
<Pici> genii: Not too often, but often enough that we have the floodbots in place to handle mass joins and such.
<genii> OK
<LjL> widely depends on the time of the year, mostly
<Mez> !eee is <alias> eeepc
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Mez
 * Mez is surprised it doesnt have info about nbr
<Mez> o_O
<Mez> my eeePC isnt booting
<Mez> ah, left it on and knocked out power cable :D
<jussi01> hehe
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, magnetron said: !aubade is <reply> <aubade> snuxoll: elephant penis <3
<Tm_T> hi kids
<ikonia> magnetron appears to be going off the rails
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, magnetron said: !elephant is <reply> <aubade> snuxoll: elephant penis <3
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, aubade said: !magnetron is <reply> goodjobgoodjobgoodjobgoodjobgoodjob
 * Mez rolls eyes
 * Mez wonders how the research team into FSOE is getting on
<LjL> next time short ban, can't lead them to believe they can get this cruft through
<ubottu> In ubottu, Ktron_ said: rickroll is <reply>Never gonna give you up!
<LjL> !botabuse > ktron_    (ktron_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ScottK> maestrolinux has been popping in and out of Ubuntu IRC channels and link spamming.  He was just in #ubuntu-server.
<ScottK> Riddell banned him in #kubuntu-devel, but I guess it needs doing on a wider basis.
<christel> ScottK: klined, thanks
<ScottK> Thank you.
<christel> np
<ubottu> In ubottu, Some_Person said: ffmpeg is a cross-platform command line video encoder for linux. To install, type "sudo apt-get install ffmpeg". For help, type "ffmpeg -h"
<ubottu> In ubottu, drog said: ubottu, is there a god?
#ubuntu-ops 2008-10-18
<PriceChild> !ffmpeg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg
<After_Math> LjL, I am sorry, I apologize to you and the room
<LjL> After_Math, please don't confuse the first amendment with whatever is acceptable on a given IRC channel
<After_Math> I know
<After_Math> Im just fustrated I am sorry
<LjL> ok
<After_Math> Very inacceptable
<LjL> but you understand that, while i could normally let an acronymized "wtf" slip, if you say
<LjL> <After_Math> seriuosly like what the fuck happened to network manager
<LjL> then i give you language
<LjL> and then immediately you change it into
<LjL> <After_Math> seriuosly like wtf happened to network manager
<After_Math> I know, I usually never curse
<LjL> ... then i just feel like i'm being made a fool of
<After_Math> I know, I will apologize to everyone as well for my lnguage
<After_Math> if I am ever allowed back in
<LjL> no, please don't apologize to anyone
<After_Math> ok
<LjL> i brought you here just to avoid disrupting #ubuntu with this conversation
<LjL> you can rejoin it
<After_Math> ok, again I will say sorry to you though, long live LjL !!!!! :P
<LjL> After_Math: just keep !etiquette in mind and you'll be fine. if you're frustrated, well, i usually swear verbally to the computer, it works ;P
<ubottu> DCPom called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<nalioth> jrib: ya don't have to mind that one for a while
<bunnyto> hu ho
<bunnyto> am i in?
<bunnyto> im an 73 year old Ubuntu user, and i was banned many time from this channel, i guess im an oldtimer and the new wave doesnt understand me, thanks for welcome me back
<bunnyto> helo
<bunnyto> this is kinda quite....
<elkbuntu> yes, most people are selectively deaf to lies.
<bunnyto> alternatively called , .... racism
<mneptok> yes, because race is readily apparent in a textual medium
<mneptok> shouldn't you be under a bridge or stealing childrens' dreams or something?
<bunnyto> I'll come in Christmas and we will talk ...
<bunnyto> just put a glass of Daniel's, "there" 
<nalioth> bunnyto: is there anything else we can help you with?
<bunnyto> yes
<nalioth> care to let us know, then?
<bunnyto> one hours please, im elaborating
<jdong> hour to type a maximum of 255 characters?
<bunnyto> whats the problem with this new generation... on old west times... things were different
<Flannel> Whats the story with him?
<Flannel> ah, not recent stuff
<Mez> no idea who he is
<Flannel> I've seen him before, etc.  Just was wondering why he was here this time.  But,  BT answered that.
 * nalioth didn't need the BT to know.  He can smell mutton across network cabling.
<Hobbsee> just a FYI, as we're so close to release, i'm enforcing the "people who are trying to inhibit ubuntu development will be stopped" rule more.
<elkbuntu> is limcore still going?
<Hobbsee> yup
<Hobbsee> well, he stopped for a while, but is now starting up about openssh
<elkbuntu> same invented and unproven bug?
<elkbuntu> ah
<Hobbsee> [15:47] <LimCore> I once said that installing  sshd  should really strongly warn that you are about to run an ssh SERVER.  Its up for debate, but if we agree, then the fix is trivial
<Hobbsee> [15:50] <LimCore> your unwillingness to improve software to make it more user friendly / idiot proof a bit dissapoints me. is it just the close date of 8.10 or what
<Flannel> uh
<Hobbsee> [15:51] <LimCore> ubuntu is not gentoo or debian - it should make it hard for someone to shoot self in the foot.  Especially if all it takes it so use password like "bob3" and install random packages to "try out the stuff" (both happen)
<Hobbsee> presumably we should patch out rm and be done with it, too.
<Flannel> of course.  and take away all the sharp objects.
<jdong> yeah, grumble.....
<jdong> this is probably one of the worst times of the release cycle for clutter in the devel channels
<Flannel> $ rm foo
<Hobbsee> jdong: yeah.  and limcore's always been rather unhelpful.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, cant we just slip in a patch that nukes anyone called limcore?
<Flannel> "Are you sure you want to delete that file?  it's going to *remove* it from your harddrive and you wont be able to access it anymore!
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: *snort*.  I'm fairly sure that would be against the CoC
<Hobbsee> Flannel: with 27 "are you sure?" windows after?
<Flannel> Hobbsee: I was thinking more along the lines of the infinite "Abort, Retry, Fail" loop
<elkbuntu> i think it would be quite respectful and courteous to the developers and anyone else who's been near a limcore discussoin
<Hobbsee> Flannel: hah
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: i don't think I can put an opinion on that either way,in a logged channel, can i?  :)
<elkbuntu> of course not, you're not allowed to have opinion. in fact, jimmy wales is allowed more opinion than you.
<Hobbsee> !-dvd
<ubottu> dvd aliases: libdvdcss, libdvdcss2, k9copy, css - added by Seveas on 2006-06-17 22:19:35 - last edited by LjL on 2007-10-20 22:02:37
<Hobbsee> !no dvd is <alias> restricted
<ubottu> I'll remember that Hobbsee
<Mez> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jussi01> morning all
<Mez> w00... well, I just finished my NM questions
<jussi01> how do you tell from the cli the package version you have installed?
<Mez> jussi01: dpkg -l <package>
<Mez> (and make sure it has ii at the start
<Mez> (or use apt-cache policy <package>)
<jussi01> ahh, apt-cache policy was what im after
<jussi01> thanks
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, magnetron said: ubottu: no, kirby-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply> ←(^.^←) ←(^.^)→ (→^.^)→
 * ikonia would like a council member please
<ikonia> or someone with opts in #ubuntu-fr-offtopic
<gnomefreak> ikonia: did you try !ops in that channel assuming ubottu is in there
<ikonia> there is a bot in there, but it doesn't seem appropriate
<ikonia> the spammer guy simon49 is in there
<ikonia> I'm trying to get freenode staff to remove him again (he's been klined) he's been spamming channels all night
<gnomefreak> ah
<ikonia> don't want him even idling in any ubuntu channels
<ikonia> (in my view)
<gnomefreak> atleast its the only ubuntu* channel hes in
<gnomefreak> most are private user channels it seems
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> it's not "urgent" the bigger picture is to get him re-klined
<ikonia> if "his" channel is closed (only him in it) there will be nothing for him to spam about
<gnomefreak> true
<Hobbsee> er, i have a ban type question...
<Hobbsee> oh, no i don't.  eagles was ban evading again - probably unintentionally
<Hobbsee> (damn dynamic hosts, and nick changes)
<tuxice> Hello.
<tuxice> I was wondering, what is Ubuntu Brainstorm based off of?
<Hobbsee> tuxice: try #ubuntu-brainstorm for that
<tuxice> Ok, thank you.
<ubottu> HymnToLife called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest72461 is spamming)
<EvilDaemon> I was looking at a channel, and the topic said that they supported unicode and utf-8 or something. Is this channel specific, or is it a network wide thing?
<jdong> it's a network wide thing
<EvilDaemon> oh, okay. thanks.
<LjL> jdong: is it? i'm not really aware of any freenode policy about character encoding
<jdong> LjL: well I don't know of any part of freenode that doesn't support unicode....
<LjL> jdong: #ubuntu-ru only wanted KOI-8 at a time
<jdong> interesting
<LjL> fortunately they changed their minds
<WastePotato> Guys.
<WastePotato> Any ops about in #ubuntu-uk?
<WastePotato> Oh Gawd.
<LjL> WastePotato, GazzaK might be around
<WastePotato> Heh. Done. :D
<WastePotato> Right. I'm off.
<ubottu> HymnToLife called the ops in #ubuntu (AdBot is a spambot)
<sergiu> hello
<sergiu> why i am banned on #ubuntu ?
<sergiu> you are not serius guys
<sergiu> have banned me on all ubuntu channels
<sergiu> you sucks
<stdin> you abused the ops call in ubuntu, that's why
<sergiu> are you sure?
<sergiu> i don't remember to abuse the ops in ubuntu
<nalioth> sergiu: it matters not why we banned you.  your attitude here shows us quite a bit.
<stdin> the ops trigger for ubottu 
<sergiu> what trigger?
<nalioth> sergiu: bans usually don't last more than 24h.  is there anything else we can help you with?
<sergiu> nalioth, ca i speak with stdin
<sergiu> plz
<nalioth> you may answer my question, please
<sergiu> <stdin>, when ?
<sergiu> i haven't enter the ubuntu channel 2-3 days
<sergiu> and know i tried to enter , and i was suprised to know what i am banned on ubunru
<nalioth> sergiu: bans usually don't last more than 24h.  is there anything else we can help you with?
<sergiu> nalioth, yes
<sergiu> unban me know
<sergiu> plz
<nalioth> i don't think that will be possible atm.
<sergiu> i did not abused in #ubuntu , why should i be banned
<sergiu> and wait the 24 hours
<nalioth> it's not always 24h
<nalioth> you can try again tomorrow.  please see the /topic here
<sergiu> can i ask here
<stdin> you called the ops because you "wanted to know to ubuntu ops channel"
<sergiu> stdin 
<sergiu> aaa
<sergiu> remembered 
<sergiu> when i enter the !ops commands ocasionaly 
<sergiu> yes
<sergiu> ?
<sergiu> entered*
<nalioth> that is what stdin is referring to, yes.
<sergiu> this was not an abuse ...
<sergiu> i typed thiscommands for the first time
<nalioth> again, you _may_ be unbanned by tomorrow.  check back about this time then.
<sergiu> and this was if i remember , some days ago
<sergiu> i can't wait
<stdin> come back another time, preferably when the op who banned you is available
<sergiu> i need to ask
<sergiu> :)
<nalioth> sergiu: please type /topic and heed the instructions
<sergiu> what dose mean that an ubuntu realise is not more supported? the repository is no longer available ? (i want to install ubuntu 7.04 and want to know...
<stdin> this is not a support channel
<nalioth> sergiu: anything we can help you with?
<stdin> sergiu: I strongly suggest you leave and come back tomorrow
<sergiu> tomorrow you will say
<sergiu> that unfurunoly we can't help you
<sergiu> you are banned
<sergiu> :D
<nalioth> tomorrow is a hypothesis
<nalioth> have a nice day, sergiu (please try again tomorrow)
<sergiu> tommorow is after 12:00
<sergiu> ok.
<nalioth> bans are not 'fire and forget'
<LjL> stupid server crashed solid just because i ifup'd my wifi card
<jdong> I need ops to #ubuntu-kernel please
<jdong> spammer
<jdong> 14:02 -!- oneunshamed [n=hoffmann@ip68-97-237-165.ok.ok.cox.net] has joined 
<jdong>           #ubuntu-kernel
<jdong> 14:02 < oneunshamed> not really related to unbuntu - but if any of you guys are 
<jdong>                      into collecting celebrity memorabilia, etc - the company I 
<jdong>                      am working for is streamcasting (w/ interactive bidding) 
<jdong>                      the Bob Hope estate auction going on right now in 
<jdong>                      Hollywood. http://www.auctionnetwork.com/
<jdong> LjL: ^^
<jdong> ack crap that was a long paste.
<LjL> jdong: few people in the access list there
<jdong> oh. should've checked the list...
<nalioth> jdong: bye bye bye
<jdong> nalioth: ah, smell the burn :). thanks
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
 * nalioth pets floodbot3
<LjL> anyone's got an easy route to locobot admins? (given last time i had to do with this, their email address wasn't very attended to)
<LjL> [21:43:55] <davismj> can you please unban me from #ubuntu  <LjL> what should make me suppose that you won't just start again behavior like you did before the ban?  <davismj> thats a question with no answer!  <davismj> you could just give me a little grace, which would implicitly intensify the weight of any bad decisions i should make
<LjL>    <LjL> that's sound enough reasoning   <davismj> thanks [21:48:14] <LjL> you're unbanned. please check /msg ubottu etiquette   <davismj> lol  <davismj> okay   <davismj> thanks
<nickrud> lol LjL an honest answer! you were blessed
<LjL> heh
<nickrud> I've gotta make more time, if that's the caliber of user's we're seeing. Oughta make more time anyway
<jussi01> nickrud: when you figure out the recipe for making time, be sure to let me know :P
<nickrud> for me, quit playing with drupal and wow ;)
<nickrud> and cut back from 48 hrs/wk at work
<jussi01> nah, thats re assigning time... making time is the tricky bit :P
<nickrud> maybe I should conjure einstein back up, he helped with my attitude :)
<Sergiu> Hi, can i be unbaned from #ubuntu+1 ?
<drog> hey, just wondering if I can get unmuted in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> Let me take a look
<PriceChild> drog: do you go by other nicks?
<PriceChild> oh... gord
<jdong> is that if jesus and his dad had a gay baby together?
<jdong> do I go to some sort of Christian hell for that?
<drog> k, I get muted in ubuntu for saying that a piece of software is sexy, and jdong can say that and get away with it...
<drog> dot dot dot
<jdong> w... what?
 * jdong doesn't understand why he's involved
<PriceChild> drog: I'm going to lift the ban. Why the change in nick?
<drog> the gord most of the people know here got irritated that I took his nick
<drog> I changed it to theothergord, but that was still confusing to some so I flipped it
<drog> you'll find all that in the #ubuntu-offtopic logs if you want
<PriceChild> drog: done. I'm sure you know about /msg ubottu guidelines ?
<drog> I think ompaul took my nick changes as a form of "ban evasion"... though I'm not sure how changing my nick could evade a ban on my net address
<drog> yes, I'm familiar
<PriceChild> Cool, anything else I can help with?
<drog> nah, that should be good, thanks PriceChild 
<jdong> I'd like to apologize and retract my inappropriate remarks above
<jdong> i thought I was on a different channel
<PriceChild> jdong: and that makes it ok to make fun of other people's religion?
<jdong> PriceChild: well I don't believe what I do outside of the bounds of ubuntu namespace should concern anyone else
<jdong> though when it leaks into the namespace that is my problem...
<drog> jdong, I would think it concerns the people you're targeting with the message
<drog> but that's just coming from a human being, so take it with a grain of salt
<jdong> meh I still believe we have the right to say what we want to when it isn't done against the rules of where it's said.
<PriceChild> drog: anything else we can help you with?
<jdong> there are entire forums dedicated to rude comments about me :)
<drog> that doesn't make their comments any more appropriate, nor does it legitimize your own
<drog> but I'll be quiet now
<PriceChild> drog: please also note the /topic (and identify to nickserv! :D)
<PriceChild> Hey Sergiu, still here?
<Sergiu> yep
<Sergiu> i am still here
<PriceChild> Sergiu: remember why you were banned?
<Sergiu> yes
<PriceChild> 1224364924 1018T222204 <+jdong> I'd like to apologize and retract my inappropriate remarks above
<PriceChild> 1224364930 1018T222210 <+jdong> i thought I was on a different channel
<PriceChild> gah.... really didn't mean to paste that
 * PriceChild looks at copy, looks at paste, then memorizes the difference
<PriceChild> memorises even jdong ;)
<jdong> PriceChild: you just won't let me live it down either, huh? :)
<jdong> today's just not my day, is it?
<PriceChild> Sergiu: you called for the operators in both #ubuntu & #ubuntu+1 using the !ops command?
<PriceChild> jdong: I'm worrying about how I'm going to explain it.
<Sergiu> PriceChild, i remeber, in #ubuntu i have used !ops
<PriceChild> Sergiu: why did you use that command?
<Sergiu> <PriceChild>, i thought that this command will display  me the ubuntu op channel ..g
<Sergiu> i will never use it again, becuse i can see the ops in here however .
<nalioth> Sergiu: were you not asked to check back in 24h ?
<PriceChild> Sergiu: okies. Anyway I've just been pointed to how you were here earlier today and told when to return. The bans won't be lifted at this time. See you later.
<Sergiu> i just asked if i can be unbanned in ubuntu+1
<Sergiu> if not, ok..
<Sergiu> it seems it's really hard for you
<Sergiu> =]
<Sergiu> why i cannot be unbanned on ubuntu+1 ?
<PriceChild> Sergiu: I believe this was explained last time you came here. Please go read your logs and we'll try again in 24h.
<Sergiu> np
<drog> PriceChild, how can I become an ubuntu op? I wish to wield the mighty ban hammer.
<Sergiu> PriceChild it's ok
<nalioth> Sergiu: please read and heed the /topic here.
<PriceChild> drog: Channel owners are free to choose whoever they want to operate their channel. In Ubuntu I find owners usually pick active helpers.
<Sergiu> hi
<Sergiu> some question..
<Sergiu> it's allowed to swear in ubunt uchannels?
<ikonia> no
<Sergiu> =]
<Sergiu> why not
<Sergiu> :D
<Sergiu> ok
<stdin> because many people use #ubuntu including children
<PriceChild> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Sergiu> yeah, ircguidelines is reffered on ubuntu, on ubuntu i never permit myself to swear
<ikonia> whats the point ?
<elkbuntu> Sergiu, anything else we can help you with? this is not a channel to sit and chatter in.
<Sergiu> <ikonia>, i have been banned
<Sergiu> on #ubuntu
<Sergiu> +1
<Sergiu> of swear
<Sergiu> ..
<elkbuntu> Sergiu, under a different name?
<Sergiu> <elkbuntu>, "anything else we can help you with?" -nope, just leaving
<Sergiu> <elkbuntu> , under this name how i remember
<Sergiu> )
<nalioth> Sergiu: what part of "check back in 24 hours" is hard to understand?
<Sergiu> :))
<Sergiu> good bye
<elkbuntu> ah, he is found under his ip.
<twfxfnf> down with IRCops !!!!
 * bavardage wants to see what happens to twfxfnf 
<bavardage> or are these trials conducted in private?
<twfxfnf> i'm a political prisoner!!!!!
<twfxfnf> all actions by operators are inherently against the benefit of the populace, as the seizure of power only results in disparity, either economic or in potency!!!
<PriceChild> twfxfnf: lets take a deep breath first.
<elkbuntu> nothing wil lhappen if you leave now.
<twfxfnf> not to mention some asshole just banned from #ubuntu 
<elkbuntu> staying beyond this point means you will not challenge what happens
<ikonia> I just muted you in ubuntu
<twfxfnf> excuse me, elk?
<twfxfnf> +b =/= mute
<elkbuntu> darned lag
<ikonia> ahhh it's the achhlinux boys again
<twfxfnf> as soon as you erect a code of conduct, you imply that the enforcement of those rules by means of kicking and banning is acceptable!
<ikonia> this has happened before
<ikonia> they are all in #archlinux-offtopic egging each other on
<bavardage> ikonia: I wasn't part of this..
<twfxfnf> that's not even a semblance of humanity
<ikonia> this has happened a few time before
<bavardage> I often lurk in ubuntu now.. incase I can lend a hand
<bavardage> when I'm bored and have little to do...
<elkbuntu> ikonia, thanks for that information. I shall speak with their operators now.
<twfxfnf> i'm a model citizen
<ikonia> PriceChild: has also seen this
<twfxfnf> clearly the entire group of archlinux users is as fault!
<twfxfnf> let's bomb their measly chatroom to smithereens!
<nalioth> is there something we can help you guys with?
<nalioth> if not, i think y'all made a wrong turn on the keyboard
<twfxfnf> before long there are going to be ubuntu grand wizards!!!
<twfxfnf> sectarian hatred is always antithetical to the purpose of philanthropy!!!
<nalioth> if you don't have any business, here, please leave the channel
<twfxfnf> the internet is about freedom!
<twfxfnf> i have business here
<bavardage> oh sorry
<bavardage> I was hoping for twfx.. to get owned
<bavardage> night...
<PriceChild> eight: be off with you please.
<elkbuntu> csilk, eight, no need for you two to stay either.
<csilk> haha, fair enough
<elkbuntu> Cheiron, have you a purpose here?
<ubottu> In ubottu, MTecknology said: !argue is Please stop this arguement. There's a huge lack of bandwidth on the Internet and wasting it with agrueing just isn't worth it.
 * PriceChild grins
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> funny how their attitude changes when the new guy joins
<PriceChild> I can't remember when I started idling there, but I stopped a few weeks ago.
<ikonia> you idleed after getting two troll attacks from their members and I asked you to help
<PriceChild> oh i remember why
<ikonia> which you did
#ubuntu-ops 2008-10-19
<LjL> PriceChild: idled where?
<PriceChild> LjL: #archlinux-offtopic
<LjL> and they have to do with us...?
<LjL> we aren't having an interchannel fight are we?
<PriceChild> Nope, all ended now.
<LjL> ok, just checking
<PriceChild> nothing too bad
<nalioth> i still have no freaking idea
<nalioth> there's a few old bans here, do we still need all of them?
<ubottu> In ubottu, Helminthe said: nul is Your issue is not related to Ubuntu or Linux in general, please try other support channels
<bruenig> hmmm
<jrib> bruenig: no
<bruenig> -b please
<bruenig> come on now
<bruenig> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-ops!
<bruenig> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bruenig> !info coreutils
<ubottu> coreutils (source: coreutils): The GNU core utilities. In component main, is required. Version 6.10-3ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 1823 kB, installed size 10688 kB
<bruenig> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bruenig> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<bruenig> !easyubuntu
<ubottu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<jrib> bruenig: stop
<bruenig> !automatix
<ubottu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubottu WorksForMe »
<bruenig> hmmm
<jrib> bruenig: do you have any other concerns?
<bruenig> -b plox
<Hobbsee> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<jrib> bruenig: no.  not today.  Try again in 24 hours
<bruenig> come on Hobbsee, help a brother out
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<Cheiron> Unknown command, try @list
<jrib> ...
<Hobbsee> what on *earth* is that doing in here?
<Pici> O.o
<bruenig> come on fellows, nowhere in the rules does it say not to ctcp
<bruenig> how can I know
<nalioth> is there something we can help you guys with?
<jrib> bruenig: I told you you would be banned.  You decided to ignore that
<bruenig> where?
<Hobbsee> bruenig: does #ubuntu *look* like a "lets play with bots" channel to you?
<jrib> bruenig: in #archlinux, where you first proposed to ctcp #ubuntu
<bruenig> I didn't play with bots, I ctcped to see what popular irc clients were
<bruenig> in #archlinux? what
<nalioth> bruenig: Cheiron: is there something concrete we can help you with?
<bruenig> Cheiron: looks like a bot, not sure what you are going to get out of it
<bruenig> I am looking for some -b help
<nalioth> this is not a support channel
<bruenig> you guys handle -b
<bruenig> no?
<Pici> -b
<Pici> ?
<bruenig> I got +b from some Floodbot
<bruenig> -b, unban that is
<nalioth> i've contacted the bots owner
<bruenig> what in the world, I have only come to request being unbanned
<nalioth> bruenig: it's not going to happen for a while.  have a nice weekend.
<bruenig> I did not know /ctcp was disallowed
<Pici> jrib said he warned you about it.
<Pici> Kris_: Can we help you?
<bruenig> jrib told me to try it in #archlinux, after I did it in there
<nalioth> the #archlinux channel has been producing "time wasting" trolling into #ubuntu-space for some hours now
<Pici> I see.
<nalioth> this is just the latest
<Hobbsee> you would have thought they'd have better things to do..
<nalioth> it's saturday
<Pici> !idle | Kris_ 
<ubottu> Kris_: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<nalioth> drog: is there anything further we can help you with?
<drog> oh, sorry, didn't know idling wasnt allowed
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<elkbuntu> hint: if you cant read the topic, then you fail op school.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, rangzy said: ubottu: which is the right forum to ask about wifi issuses with linux ?
<Hobbsee> FYI, emma's been banforwarded until she fixes her connection
<jussi01> by me also
<Hobbsee> (as i'm sure she'll come in here to complain about it as soon as she looks at irc)
 * Flannel was just about to
<Flannel> Hobbsee: wait, she has been?  She just joined
<Hobbsee> wish she wouldn't join so many channels, on such a bad connection.
<Flannel> Ah
<Hobbsee> Flannel: i said that when i started.  i haven't finished :P
<Flannel> Sounds good.
<Hobbsee> pity.  my hypothesis would be that limcore would be the next person to get a -devel-wide channel ban.
<Hobbsee> that just got thwarted :-\
<wgrant> LimCore does like going OT...
<elkbuntu> wgrant, no. he likes starting OT
<wgrant> elkbuntu: True, true.
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: no, he likes starting with something to the effect of "ubuntu sucks"
<Hobbsee> then quickly goes OT :P
<wgrant> Why are you guys so negative?
<elkbuntu> wgrant, it's called 'experience'.
<Hobbsee> hah
<wgrant> elkbuntu: No, no, that's one of the starting lines he's used a couple of times.
<elkbuntu> ah
<elkbuntu> the answer is the same :Þ
<wgrant> Heh.
<Hobbsee> i thought the comment about the developers inhibiting development yesterday, by refusing to tone down ubuntu to levels he'd like yesterday was pretty good too.
<Hobbsee> and, like, not putting in invasive patches so close to release, and such
<elkbuntu> heh
<wgrant> At some point you do just have to trust us.
<elkbuntu> wgrant, you're expecting sane behaviour from the insane.
<wgrant> elkbuntu: Perhaps. But I tend to think any member of ~ubuntu-dev is insane.
<elkbuntu> wgrant, there is that...
<ikonia> looks like a fun evening
<ikonia> the archlinux boys continued to troll. a bot in -ops, limcore kicking off
<ikonia> delightful
<Hobbsee> ikonia: prepare yourself...
<Hobbsee> ikonia: we'll get more mayhem closer to release.
<elkbuntu> yeah, we've entered the pre-release fortnight
<wgrant> Hmmm. We do have release rather soon, don't we.
<ikonia> simple in #ubuntu looks like one of the trolls from arch linux based on a.) asking for linuxqq help b.) his ident
<Flannel> What on earth is linuxqq?  linux for crybabies?
<Flannel> Ah
<ikonia> well, thats the question I was trying to get
<ikonia> it could be the pre-packaged stuff that zorrolero was suggesting or the package build setup for arch
<Mez> lots of bot abuse
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> been a scrappy night 
<ikonia> (our time)
<Mez> my time too, but I has been at work..
<wgrant> @lart Mez
<wgrant> !somefactoid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about somefactoid
<wgrant> <insert bot abuse here>
<ikonia> our = me and you -uk
<Mez> !botabuse | wgrant
<ubottu> wgrant: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Mez> :P
<wgrant> Damn. Caught.
<Mez> ;)
<Mez> damn... girl I'm really interested in posts to her facebook that she's fallen in love with someone... :'(
<Mez> and I thought things were going well with her
<Flannel> Mez: maybe it's you!
<Mez> you know, I'd never thought that
<Mez> though, she said to someone else that she "cant tell him" ... "its an awkward situation" - that soesnt sound like me
<elkbuntu> this isnt really the place to discuss this stuff
 * Flannel joins #ubuntu-ops-offtopic
<Mez> huh?
<Mez> oh.. foo...
<Flannel> not really.
 * Mez thought this was /win 3
<Flannel> which one would that be?
<Mez> (still getting used to irssi)
<Mez> Flannel: a private channel... should have figured out was in the wrong place when your nick popped up
<Flannel> Well, shucks.
<Mez> ikonia: chill
<jussi01> meh... irssi...
<jussi01> :P
<ikonia> nah, it's just waffling 
<ikonia> "ubuntu needs to do this to keep up with windows"
<ikonia> "ubuntu should up date it's package more"
<ikonia> "ubuntu should put them in /opt"
<ikonia> he doesn't even give a reason why he wants a newer version other than it's new
<ikonia> it's not needed
<wgrant> But OOo 3 is perfectly stable. Stupid devs.
<ikonia> "if open office made ubuntu packages would ubuntu include it" ???
<Mez> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<Mez> "Lots of breoken software" .... ???
<Mez> not anymore
<wgrant> Mez: You never know...
<Mez> shouldnt be.
<wgrant> Remember the libc6 bug last time? That was 3 weeks before release.
<jussi01> and there still is lots of broken software, just not as badly broken as before :D
<jussi01> Hello chalcedony, can we help you with something?
<Hobbsee> is #ubuntu really quiet, or is it just me?
<ikonia> nope, seems quiet
<elkbuntu> the botstorm shut everyone up i suspect
<wgrant> It's lulling us into a false sense of security before release.
<elkbuntu> wgrant, if it were not for past experience, i'd call you a liar.
<wgrant> I'm sure I am one.
<Hobbsee> eagles, ban evasion due to more idiocy isn't cool.  Stop it.
<Hobbsee> in fact, i doubt it is idiocy by now
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<ikonia> is chalcedony eagles ?
<wgrant> I don't think so...
<Hobbsee> no idea, doubt it.
<ikonia> where is eagles then ?
<wgrant> -motu, as usual.
<ikonia> oh
<ikonia> how sad
<wgrant> You should feel so left out.
<ikonia> I'm quite happy being left out
<ubottu> pajamian called the ops in #ubuntu (ImmutableDark)
<ubottu> In ubottu, snuxoll said: obfuscation is <reply> Covering parts of words with ***'s does not make it OK to swear, it's still quite obvious what you mean.  This also goes for swapping letters around.
<Hobbsee> jussi01: can we grab ubottu in #ubuntu-release please?
<jussi01> ubottu: join #ubuntu-release
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<elkbuntu> clearly, you are not.
<Hobbsee> thanks
<jussio1> :)
<jussio1> damn train 3g connections..
 * jrib is enjoying the entire output of a users dmesg in a query
<LjL> jrib: hope you have audio notification of events on
<nalioth> text to speech might be more fun
<jrib> he finally figured out he should close his client
<elky_work> HEH
<elky_work> whoa, who turned the caps lock on
<elky_work> stupid cleaners, i bet
<LjL> yeah blame the cleaners
<GasFurnace> yo why was i kicked from ubuntu
<jussi01> whatever happened to blaming the cat?
<LjL> you know why very well GasFurnace, now don't even think about wasting our time here.
<GasFurnace> umm my lawnmower got the ubuntu virus
<LjL> do you have anything meaningful to say?
<GasFurnace> yes
<GasFurnace> WHY DID MY LAWNMOWER GET THE UBUNTU VIRUS
<LjL> check BT about him
<GasFurnace> wo
<GasFurnace> wow
<GasFurnace> .........................
<LjL> !idle
<ubottu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<GasFurnace> !idle
<ubottu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
#ubuntu-ops 2009-10-12
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<poncha> hi. i think theres a problem with #ubuntu-ru , can anyone please check whats wrong there? /names returns empty and if i try to join i get "you're banned from the channel"
<Dominian> keep an eye on _anthonyc
<Dominian> He was DCC exploiting in ##linux
<Flannel> We have #ubuntu-folding?
<Flannel> Interesting hostname ronx has
<IdleOne> boxxy is a repeat bot and adding a lot of scroll to #ubuntu
<IdleOne> please help
<IdleOne> thanks genii
<bazhang> poncha this would be an issue better discussed in #ubuntu-irc ; please exit here and join there
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<jussi01> wow
<bazhang> bit late to call
<mneptok> !staff botnet alert in #u
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jussi01> mneptok: fail. :P
<mneptok> ?
<jussi01> doubly so
<bazhang> |
<jussi01> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<mneptok> jussi01: i put other bot names in the /k line so staff would see some
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood)
<BlouBlou> hi, in #ubuntu is a user telled saulus who is spamining with nick collisions
<Flannel> Seems to have stopped
<bazhang> poncha, please exit this channel and come to #ubuntu-irc to discuss your ban in #ubuntu-ru , thanks
<jpds> !ops | ohai: Channel ban list is full
<ubottu> ohai: Channel ban list is full: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> jpds called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (ohai: Channel ban list is full)
<MenZa> :o
<ikonia> jpds: #ubuntu ban list ?
<jpds> Yes.
<ikonia> ok
<MenZa> Ow.
<jussi01> wheres myrtti when we need her?
<MenZa> freenode should introduce super crazy extended banlist.
<jpds> MenZa: Yeah, we have that, still full.
<elky> i think ikonia wins the "most bans" award again
<ikonia> really ??
<bazhang> cleared all mine out thanks jpds :)
<jpds> \o/
<elky> ikonia, in the human category, yeah
<bazhang> heh
<ikonia> :(
<elky> the 3 listed for me are miike bot, bruenig and a repeat spammer 'caca'.
<elky> not really in a hurry to lift any of those
<MenZa> ChanServ ban list for the really bad ones, then?
<elky> MenZa, if you like, you can sift through the ones allocated to $nearest_ircd and work out which ones are likely dynamic/ineffective.
<elky> MenZa, still counts to the limit
<MenZa> Oh. Ow.
<MenZa> See, a rather disruptive system I've seen work in other channels (on other networks mostly) is a bot with its own banlist, which bans users for a couple of days, then lifts the ban, then re-bans if they enter the channel.
<MenZa> It's disruptive to the channel, but it could work if it's impossible to cut down on the banlist.
<bazhang> bruenig has been joining as recently as yesterday
<ikonia> he's waiting for a ban in #ubuntu
<ikonia> unless elky has one in place
<elky> the ip-blah-blah one attributed to me is bruenig
<elky> so he's ban evading again, if he's joining that recently
<ikonia> ok, that's a fair few of my bans gone from #ubuntu
<elky> someone should make sure the floodbot ones are all currently valid too
<MenZa> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<MenZa> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<MenZa> Whut?
<Pici> Suggest something.
<MenZa> Nothing to suggest.
<MenZa> Something about ext4 is the new default filesystem for Karmic, backwards-compatible, yadayada?
<MenZa> !ext4 is the new default file system for Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic). It's backwards-compatible with ext3, and can be read on Windows with http://fs-driver.org.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, MenZa said: !ext4 is the new default file system for Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic). It's backwards-compatible with ext3, and can be read on Windows with http://fs-driver.org.
<MenZa> Pici: ^
<MenZa> Perhaps add + provided extents are disabled.
<Pici> Is it just me, or does it look like ActionParsnip2 is making lots of assumptions of what people are trying to do without asking for clarification?
<ikonia> whoaaaa remove the fs-driver link
<ikonia> don't recommend or offer that as solution, especially with ext4
<MenZa> no?
<MenZa> I thought that worked nicely with ext4's backwards-compatibility, ikonia
<ikonia> no no no no no no
<ikonia> bug/corruption/bug/corruption/bug/corruption
<ikonia> and on occasion, works without a problem
<ikonia> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<nalioth> Again, i'll mention that the mootbot log syncing is now done every 4 hours ( and there is a new easier-to-read interface at http://www.novarata.net/mootbot )
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBotK2 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<MenZa> Is Like just spouting random nonsense? o_o
<mneptok> elky: you banned bruenig?! you just moved right below woowoo in my "AWESOME FEMALE!!!1!!!1!!!one!!!!" list
<MenZa> o_o
<fluid> router firmware does not fix the issue. i am connected to port 8001...
<fluid> still cannot join #ubuntu :)
<Pici> fluid: yes you can
<fluid> ty :)
<Flannel> Pici: I wouldn't be surprised if he is.
<Pici> Flannel: who what
<Flannel> Pici: ActionParsnip assuming he knows whats going on without asking
<Pici> Flannel: Oh, that was many hours ago (although still just as true)
<Flannel> Pici: Aye
<Pici> Someone said something like "I 1 disk" and he responded "use sudo fdisk -l"
<ubottu> FloodBotK2 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Seeker`> eugh, exploits
<nalioth> eugh, klines
<Flannel> eugh, bears
 * nalioth feeds Flannel to the bears
<Flannel> oh my!
<Flannel> our MA comcast guy is at it again
<ikonia> sounds fun
<elky> mikeeusa is on an irc rampage, please be on the lookout.
<elky> ban the nick on sight please. he uses proxies and so forth, so it'll be whack-a-mole
<pleia2> oh no :(
<elky> pleia2, i know.
<ubottu> MTecknology called the ops in #ubuntu (instant_t)
<niko> lof of users shoot before discuss :)
#ubuntu-ops 2009-10-13
<Jordan_U> I think that WanHouse in #ubuntu is a bot
<Jordan_U> Either that or a troll
<KB1JWQ> Jordan_U: Not sure.
<KB1JWQ> I see him being odd, but definitely human in ##linux.
<Jordan_U> Then he is a troll
<KB1JWQ> Jordan_U: That, I won't argue.
<KB1JWQ> Any named ops around?
<Seeker`> what is a "named" op
<KB1JWQ> Seeker`: Someone' on the ACL explicitly; staff are sort of "backup" to that in the event that the regulars aren't around to handle issues. :-)
<KB1JWQ> aka "I don't want to ban this guy unless the abuse is obvious AND there's not an op around."
<Seeker`> I'm a "named" op
<KB1JWQ> Seeker`: Then the problem is yours. :-D
<Seeker`> can't see anything that is obviously bannable from  a quick glance
<KB1JWQ> He's not responding to PM.
<KB1JWQ> Seeker`: Yeah, he's replying nonsensically and at random both here and in ##linux.
<KB1JWQ> I wouldn't say he's bannable, but certainly bears watching.
<KB1JWQ> 16:16:55 <~WanHouse> Please interpret the talks correctly. What you should identify is evil. Im an old OSS coder and i dont want to fuzz anyone up.
<KB1JWQ> ...what?
<Seeker`> where was that?
<KB1JWQ> PM.
<KB1JWQ> He finally replied.
<KB1JWQ> So yeah-- I'd keep an eye.
<Seeker`> will do
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (li1o)
<^Einstein> bienvenido, HacKDarK. Los operadores aquí pueden ayudarte.
<HacKDarK> ok bro
<HacKDarK> hola, algun operador en español?
<HacKDarK> si no es mucha molestia, necesito ayuda con uncanal.
<^Einstein> No tengo ni idea. Preguntaré.
<MenZa> May we help you, HacKDarK, hsh, ^Einstein?
<HacKDarK> hi
<MenZa> Hi.
<^Einstein> This gentleman has a question about #ubuntu-py. We have explained that it is to our knowledge in the Canonical/Ubuntu project namespace, and he has said that staff have given him some flags, but not +F. He is wondering if he can get founder privileges to truly manage the channel, MenZa.
<^Einstein> I am an interim translator.
<^Einstein> Um, s/py/uy/
<HacKDarK> gracias
<MenZa> I see.
<MenZa> (Thanks for translating, for the record - makes things easier for poor little me)
<MenZa> I believe there was an issue about this yesterday, confirm?
<HacKDarK> mmm "me too"
<^Einstein> I am not perfect. If I have trouble, I have a friend who is more fluent than I, MenZa.
<MenZa> This is more than good enough ;)
<^Einstein> HacKDarK: diciste ayer a alguien?
<HacKDarK> si.
<HacKDarK> yes, alguien ayer me dio flags
<MenZa> Got that.
<HacKDarK> pero no +F
<HacKDarK> einstein
<raven> Hello.
<MenZa> Pici, nalioth, elky, Pricey - anyone there?
<^Einstein> MenZa: raven is "supervising" my linguistic skills... if you don't mind.
<HacKDarK> ayer alguien me dio flags, pero algunas
<MenZa> HacKDarK: You're going to need one of the above to help you further in this matter - I'm not sure about the policy for that, nor do I have access to do so.
<mnaines> What's the policy regarding user logs of IRC?
<MenZa> mnaines: In what context?
<HacKDarK> menza
<MenZa> HacKDarK, ^Einstein, raven: They will see your message in the morning and, hopefully, get back to you.
<mnaines> MenZa: I usually keep logging enabled for security purposes
<HacKDarK> ¿?
<MenZa> mnaines: Right?
<raven> HacKDarK: Tienes que contactar con uno de los que MenZa dijo arriba, ya que el no tiene acceso a eso
<^Einstein> HacKDarK: menza no sabe el política exactamente, pero nalioth, pricey, pici, o elky pueden ayudarte.
<HacKDarK> elky!
<raven> HacKDarK: Ellos veran tu mensaje en la manana y te lo devolveran
<MenZa> raven, HacKDarK, ^Einstein: I know elky spoke to HacKDarK yesterday in -irc, so I assume she'll pick it up from there and let you know.
<^Einstein> MenZa: thank you kindly.
<HacKDarK> elky es una de las que me ayudo ayer!
<MenZa> welcome
<raven> HacKDarK: eso estaba diciendo ;P
<mnaines> MenZa: I use Pidgin for all my instant messenger and chat stuff, and I keep the logging enabled for both security reasons and in case I miss something someone says to me in chat
<MenZa> mnaines: Right - shouldn't be a problem with that
<raven> HacKDarK: Creo que le debes volver a preguntar a elky, ella te ayudara
<MenZa> mnaines: All our channels (well, most) are publically logged on http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<HacKDarK> raven: einstein: le pido a elky entonces?
<raven> HacKDarK: si
<raven> HacKDarK: aunque en este momento no se encuentra
<raven> HacKDarK: pero cuando lea tu mensaje te responde
<MenZa> raven, ^Einstein, HacKDarK: If that'll be all, please /part the channel
<mnaines> MenZa: Mostly the logging is for the instant messenger side, though I keep it enabled for chat, too, as that helps me build an ignore list if I need to
<HacKDarK> raven: ok
<MenZa> raven, ^Einstein, HacKDarK: elky will read your query in the morning :)
<^Einstein> MenZa: of course. We're trying to clarify with HacKDarK. I think it's been settled until morning.
<raven> HacKDarK: Si eso es todo, nos tenemos que ir, nos estan hechando >.<
<raven> Well
<MenZa> mnaines: Like I said, shouldn't be a problem. As far as I know, most people log the channels they join.
<^Einstein> HacKDarK: tenemos que salir, por favor.
<raven> Thank you, MenZa
<HacKDarK> ha.. ok
<HacKDarK> gracias.
<MenZa> Most welcome.
<mnaines> MenZa: Yeah...I'm just telling you what I use the logs for, though its probably the same thing everyone uses them for
<MenZa> mnaines: Probably, yeah.
<mnaines> MenZa: There have also been times where I have had to use it to solve disputes and stuff
<MenZa> mnaines: Seems fair enough. Not a problem.
<MenZa> If that'll be all, please note our no-idling policy :)
<MenZa> hsh: Can we help you with something?
<hsh> no, I was just watching
<MenZa> Huh.
<MenZa> Well, now that's cleared out, I'm off to bed.
<MenZa> That was a *lot* of unvoiced people in -ops at once.
<ubottu> MTecknology called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> MyLoveIsAlive called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Flannel> Hah.
<Flannel> Apparently if you ask a certain someone to be less militant about enforcing rules, they decide they should just leave the channel.
<mneptok> Flannel: that's offtopic for -ops
<jussi01> hehe
<Tm_T> di you other's notice the flood of dcc sends?
<jpds> Yes.
<Tm_T> roger, then I'll leave it (:
 * genii makes a military-sized vat of coffee
<Tm_T> is that large?
<genii> Tm_T: Battalion-sized :)
<Tm_T> ok, so medium sized
<Dominian> heh
<Dominian> That's "quite" large
<Dominian> That's a LOT of coffee :D
 * genii gulps
<Tm_T> genii: all at once?
<genii> Platoon-sized gulps...
<Pici> ikonia: around?
 * jussi01 bites mneptok. around?
<mneptok> jussi01: i'm here
<mneptok> jussi01: some latency issues with my ISP. servoce call scheduled for this afternoon. i may drop off at some point.
<ikonia> Pici: yes
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Tm_T> DCC SEND from yerbestfrend [0.0.0.0 port 0]: irc.hackerthreads.org#hackerthreads [0B bytes] requested in channel #ubuntu
<ikonia> gone
<ikonia> done it a few times in the last week
<Tm_T> I noticed
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<erUSUL> hi; i'm reciving bogus dcc sends from some #ubuntu nicks (two so far)
<erUSUL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/292645/
<vox> we know, it's being delt with
<erUSUL> ok; good luck.
 * erUSUL runs
<vox> heh
 * MenZa deals with vox.
<vox> :O
<MenZa> :3
<vox> =^.^= mew
<MenZa> :d
<MenZa> :d*
<MenZa> Ugh, caps lock.
<Pici> ikonia: was just wondering if you knew of any other channels that that xck... fellow was bothering besides #ubuntu, #ubuntu+1, #ubuntu-offtopic and #ubuntu-uk
<ikonia> #eeepc #eeepc-ot there was some others too
#ubuntu-ops 2009-10-14
<poncha|work> greetings, ops!
<poncha|work> i have a problem with #ubuntu-ru . can anyone help me ?
<poncha|work> or maybe #ubuntu-ru has a problem (not only me). cause /names #ubuntu-ru is blank
<pleia2> poncha|work: you want #ubuntu-irc for localized ubuntu channel discussions, complaints, etc
<poncha|work> thanks pleia2
<nalioth> poncha|work: client issues are not network issues
<poncha|work> nalioth: what do you mean by "client issues" ? i am banned from the channel now, and as far as i can tell the channel is empty, and it is always full of people
<poncha|work> nalioth: that being said, i have no clue as to why i am banned...
<nalioth> poncha|work: /names doesn't work unless you are inside the channel  :(
<nalioth> and #Ubuntu-irc is a better place to continue this
<zmanning> hey guys the 'test me' stuff isnt working
<MenZa> zmanning: You're having issues joining #ubuntu?
<zmanning> yes
<MenZa> Have you attempted connecting to port 8001?
<zmanning> tried following instructions and just get kicked out and back into read-topic
<zmanning> no ill give it a shot
<MenZa> Excellent.
<zmanning> MenZa: i got a file transfer from flood bot this time
<MenZa> Right
<zmanning> MenZa: oh ok cool im in now
<zmanning> ty!
<MenZa> np :)
<MenZa> If there will be nothing else, please note the channel idle policy :)
<MenZa> zmanning: If that's all, please part this channel.
<zmanning> MenZa: sorry, thanks
<MenZa> :)
<MenZa> yay vox
<mingdao> test me
<Flannel> mingdao: You don't need to be tested
<mingdao> cool
<Flannel> mingdao: is this your usual nickname?
<Flannel> oh, well, nevermind then.
<MenZa> mrmowgli in #ubuntu has a bad attitude.
<ubottu> FloodBotK2 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<mneptok> !staff | fstock DCC exploit
<ubottu> fstock DCC exploit: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<Shadowwolf> why cant i join ubuntu-offtopic?
<Flannel> Shadowwolf: Because you've been forwarded here due to your quit message.
<Shadowwolf> what quit message?
<Flannel> "I've come to the conclusion...It's not considered rape, if you yell, "SURPRISE!!!" beforehand!"
<Shadowwolf> its just a joke
<Shadowwolf> i apologize for the crude humor
<Flannel> Shadowwolf: I fail to see any humor in it.
<Shadowwolf> ive changed it
<Flannel> Shadowwolf: What makes you think something like that is appropriate for an Ubuntu channel anyway?
<Shadowwolf> to "FRIED CHICKEN"
<Shadowwolf> Flannel: well, i dnt see why it must be taken so seriously as to keeping me out of a channel... a simple warning or asking me to change said quit message wouldve sufficed
<Shadowwolf> id have been happy to alter it
<Flannel> Shadowwolf: When it's a quit message, we can't simply tell you (because you're not connected anymore), that's why we forwarded you here, to make sure it would get addressed.
<Shadowwolf> ahhh
<Shadowwolf> i thought i was permanently banned
<Shadowwolf> ok, well, i understand... no more crude humor
<Shadowwolf> or actually...
<Shadowwolf> im sorry
<Shadowwolf> i should just shut up
<Shadowwolf> lol
<Flannel> Shadowwolf: Are you aware of our IRC guidelines and Code of Conduct?
<Shadowwolf> but i am sorry, it's very inappropriate
<Shadowwolf> Flannel: yes, but ive had not a chance to closely go over them
<Shadowwolf> ive skimmed them once
<Flannel> Shadowwolf: alright, why don't you take the time now to better acquaint yourself with them.
<Flannel> Shadowwolf: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines and http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<Shadowwolf> well, actually i have since then
<Shadowwolf> i understand
<Flannel> Shadowwolf: I'd appreciate it if you spent some time right now reading over both those documents.
<Shadowwolf> Flannel: im sorry, but that is impossible atm, im on my nintendoDS
<Shadowwolf> if you need me to see something and the information is limited... its possible to see through a pm
<Shadowwolf> which would be appreciated
<MenZa> There's quite a lot to read, Shadowwolf.
<Shadowwolf> fine w/ me
<Shadowwolf> if ur willing to pm
<Shadowwolf> im willing to read, MenZa
<MenZa> I suggest you get the DS Browser, or get to a location which has a normal browser.
<Shadowwolf> cant
<Shadowwolf> this is my lone internet source right now
<Shadowwolf> for a while
<Shadowwolf> ;_;
<Shadowwolf> besides, ive read the rules of conduct
<Shadowwolf> once before
<Shadowwolf> i understand that my message was wrong and inappropriate, so i shall change it
<Shadowwolf> MenZa: that version request was precisely on the hour, nice timing
<MenZa> Thank you.
<Shadowwolf> anyway...
<MenZa> Hang on for a minute. Flannel will be right with you.
<Shadowwolf> ok?
 * Shadowwolf would like the definition of "right with you"
<Shadowwolf> :)
<Shadowwolf> heheehee
<MenZa> Shadowwolf: Just wait.
<Shadowwolf> MenZa: im just fooling
<Shadowwolf> im bored, sooo, how are you?
<MenZa> Busy.
<Shadowwolf> is that so? sry to hear that
<Flannel> Shadowwolf: Alright.  I'll give you the benefit of the doubt. But you *need* to read and understand both of those documents, and act accordingly.
<Shadowwolf> ok, understood
<Shadowwolf> thank you, Flannel
<Flannel> Shadowwolf: In order to be sure you understand them soon, I'm going to assume from now on that you've read them, and encourage others to treat it as such.
<Shadowwolf> Flannel: how is that to be any different than before the quit message?
<Flannel> Shadowwolf: In theory? none.  We assume everyone reads them.  In practice?  You don't get to play the "Oh, I didn't know" card
<Shadowwolf> ok
<Shadowwolf> Flannel: thank you for understanding, i shall act more mature
<Shadowwolf> Flannel: when will i be able to return to offtopic?
<Shadowwolf> and, how did you manage to forward me here?
<Flannel> Shadowwolf: You can return now, actually.  I removed the ban a few minutes ago.
<Shadowwolf> -.-
<Shadowwolf> lol, but how did u manage to get me forwarded here?
<Shadowwolf> ban and +f?
<Shadowwolf> Flannel: ?
<Shadowwolf> was that it?
<Shadowwolf> a ban plus the chan mode +f #ubuntu-ops, Flannel?
<jussi01> Shadowwolf: there are ways of forwarding, you can check how the network works on freenode.net :)
<Shadowwolf> jussi01: is it difficult to tell me your method?
<Shadowwolf> i have a chan too, and i like the way your method works
<jussi01> Shadowwolf: just add !#channel-to-be-forwarded on the ban mask. if you have irssi you can use the script autobleh.
<Shadowwolf> jussi kewl, thank you
<jussi01> Shadowwolf: anything else you need? general freenode questions should be asked in #freenode. :)
<Shadowwolf> jussi01: nope, i believe im good
<Shadowwolf> goodbye
<Shadowwolf> ty for everything, MenZa, jussi01, and of course Flannel!
 * Shadowwolf waves
<mneptok> that ident, and that /quit message
<mneptok> my brain hurts
 * jussi01 hands mneptok a strong drink... here, you look like you need this...
<jussi01> :D
<mneptok> *PBBBHHBPPBPPBBBBTTTTTT*
<mneptok> it's MOTOR OIL!
<jussi01> lol
<mneptok> bastard.
<mneptok> :)
<jussi01> mneptok: we need to plan this session for open week.
<jussi01> also, did you get onto jcastro with the description?
<mneptok> i did
<mneptok> "IRC is one of the primary communication methods used in the Ubuntu universe. This session will guide you through IRC best practices and etiquette. Learn where and how to ask questions to receive the best  help possible. Learn what to do, and what not to do. Official Ubuntu IRC ops will help you learn how to make IRC an effective tool for giving and receiving help!"
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> perfect
<Mamarok> what's with all thos DCC stuff coming in lately?
<mneptok> Mamarok: the exploits?
<Mamarok> well, I got 5 DCC requests since yesterday from hackerthreads, yes
<Mamarok> hm, actually the day before yesterday and one this morning
<mneptok> you know how you have hobbies? people that love you, and whom you love in return? you know how you like a nice walk in the beautiful sunshine? remember that first kiss, fumbling, yet perfect in it's own sense?
<mneptok> not everyone has that.
<mneptok> welcome to the Internet.
<Mamarok> :)
<jussi01> only 5 ?
<jussi01> Mamarok: http://pastebin.ca/OR0ERZZw
<jussi01> thats since monday morning
<Mamarok> jussi01: well, that's because you are famous :)
<jussi01> meh
 * jussi01 has cold fingers... do famous people get cold fingers?
<topyli> jussi01, yes. for example, i have cold fingers
<jussi01> oh, thats alright then. but wait! Im more famous than you :P
<topyli> oh no! your fingers must be really really cold!
<Mamarok> jussi01: well, I prefer it that way :)
 * Mamarok has warm fingers
<ubottu> MenZa called the ops in #ubuntu (SharpRain (Repeated swearing, personal attacks))
<MenZa> noone around?
<Flannel> reading backscroll
<MenZa> Thanks, Flannel :)
<MenZa> ah.
<ikonia> he did have a point, indus is annoying ;)
<MenZa> :P
 * MenZa slaps ikonia 
<bazhang> threats to 'end someone' are hardly justified
<ikonia> .....it is indus
<ikonia> I am of course kidding
<ikonia> incases you didn't get that
<MenZa> bazhang, I think you can safely /remove that guy.
<MenZa> woo
<iBiZa-> bazhang is a homosexual. be warn when bazhang is around to cover your ass.
<MenZa> Will someone take care of this mess?
<MenZa> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> MenZa called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<jussi01> iBiZa-: is there something we can help you with?
<MenZa> jussi01: bazhang just banned him from #ubuntu; I just banned him from -ot.
<iBiZa-> yes, i jizz in my pants :(
<MenZa> Woo.
<bazhang> spamming multiple channels
<jpds> Interesting real name.
<MenZa> Pardon anyone I hi-lighted with the above ops trigger.
<elky> bazhang has a fan club now?
<MenZa> jpds: Ehehehe.
<MenZa> elky: where do I sign up?!
<jussi01> MenZa: no...
<MenZa> jussi01: well, anyone without access.
<bazhang> he entered #ubuntu with something very foul, then PM'ed me and started in several channels
<elky> MenZa, please dont. i really dont want you telling rape "jokes".
<MenZa> :(
<MenZa> (":(" no at the lack of a fanclub. not at the jokes, ftr)
<MenZa> I <3 bazhang.
<MenZa> Ok, #ubuntu is confusing me. o_o
 * MenZa blinks
<bazhang> curtisjackson is the boxxy bot
<bazhang> err was
<MenZa> Ahhh.
<jussi01> bazhang: are you certain?
<jussi01> oh nm
<jussi01> I see.
<bazhang> * boxxy (n=lol@c-24-63-197-185.hsd1.ma.comcast.net) has joined #ubuntu
<bazhang> then morphed into curtisjackson
<elky> same as the ones that have miike@* idents?
<MenZa> That wasn't too far, was it bazhang?
<MenZa> westmi: Hello. I assume you know why you're here?
<westmi> why can you talk about it but not me?
<MenZa> westmi: Talk about what?
<westmi> and misunderstand everything i said and then bann me???!!!????
<westmi> for it???!!!
<MenZa> I banned you and forwarded you here because I feel your manners are incompatible with the Ubuntu core channels.
<westmi> you stupid suck wad?
<elky> westmi, you are aware "fags" is hatespeech, yes?
<westmi> hope you undersood that??!!!
<MenZa> westmi: I wouldn't take that tone with me, or anyone else in here.
<westmi> fuckoff
<westmi> you can say that shit, and ban me for it
 * Tm_T is slow
<elky> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<elky> westmi, read that link.
<MenZa> westmi: I already sent you the above link, but it looks like you may need a reminder.
<elky> now, lets see if we can do this without the insults.
<MenZa> westmi: Have you taken the time to read the link ubottu sent you?
<westmi> why do i have to listen to your disgusting habits?
<elky> what on earth are you talking about?
<westmi> hamsters?
<westmi> and what you do with them?
<MenZa> Noone's forcing you to listen to us, westmi. We're trying to help you here.
<westmi> you?
<westmi> ha
<westmi> you are the one that started this, and your buddy
<westmi> i only joined the conversation
<MenZa> I'm pretty sure you're the one who started this by breaching the channel rules in #ubuntu-offtopic, and refusing to alter your course when we kindly asked you to.
<elky> westmi, are you referring to the individual who was harrassing bazhang?
<westmi> nope. you did first on ubuntu-offtopic
<westmi> i only answered you and that other persons comments
<westmi> you started it
<westmi> i think you should be banned
<MenZa> I don't consider spam a 'comment'. The fact that the person was banned for it should make it pretty clear that you shouldn't pick the conversation back up.
<elky> no westmi. that other person was a troll who was harrassing bazhang. he was harrassing bazhang because bazhang didn't like the rape "joke" he spewed in to #ubuntu.
<westmi> then maybe you should watch what you say then
<elky> lucky, i was about to remove him
<MenZa> I'll change my ban in -ot to a regular ban?
<elky> MenZa, yes.
<MenZa> Done.
<MenZa> ftr, westmi is in #ubuntu now.
<bazhang> yep
<MenZa> Just thought I'd point it out in case he starts ranting there instead.
<elky> so long as he doesn't see a conversation about homosexuality shortly before a conversation about a hamster to conflate, he'll probably be fine.
<MenZa> I assume so
<elky> that really was bad timing :P
<MenZa> bazhang: You are a magnificent translator. I can yet again see you standing there, waving your arms about.
<topyli> but that happens all the time! he should develop a thicker skin if he wants to succeed on the internet
<jpds> "I've got ham but I'm... not a hamster".
<elky> topyli, the problem here is, some people are going to take you seriously :(
 * MenZa hands topyli an elephant hide to climb into.
<topyli> sorry elky, i keep forgetting it's possible :(
<bazhang> MenZa, heh
<elky> topyli, as soon as the freenode devs figure how to add the sarcasm features, we'll be sweet
<topyli> aye
<topyli> either that, or clown hat extensions to nicks
<MenZa> elky: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarcasm#Sarcasm_mark
<MenZa> :D
<elky> heh
<elky> i would like to order a keyboard with a sarcasm mark. oh, while you're at it, add a new any key, i can never find the other one!
<MenZa> :D
<elky> that looks like a good tweet.
<elky> tempted. so tempted.
<MenZa> dooo eeeet
<MenZa> I'll RT it.
<topyli> marx used (!) in capital? modern publishers would simply edit them away and smite the author
<MenZa> probably, yeah
<topyli> also, i've never noticed one when reading it
<MenZa> I never read Das Kapital
<topyli> you don't really need to. the secondary literary is good and plentiful
<elky> MenZa, done
<topyli> MenZa, http://marxists.org/archive/marx/works/1867-c1/index-l.htm - marxists.org is one of a kind :)
<MenZa> elky: I had to remove the trailing ! to fit the char limit :(
<Tm_T> ha
<MenZa> topyli: I don't need any more socialist literature. The Manifesto is more than enough for me.
<elky> MenZa, fairy nuff
<topyli> it's not very good though
<MenZa> topyli: nope
<MenZa> topyli/w 79
<MenZa> humm.
<bazhang> westmi in -ot again
<bazhang> MenZa, ^^
<jussi01> bazhang: relax, he had his ban lifted, all good.
<jussi01> the ot'ers know where the !ops button is :)
<jussi01> oh, wait a sec
<jussi01> sorry
<bazhang> rly?
<jussi01> bazhang: my apologies, I missed the reinstatement of a normal ban
<jussi01> getting tired...
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> jussi01, get some rest! moving is tiring
<jussi01> bazhang: huh?
<bazhang> jussi01, thought you said you were looking for an apt
<jussi01> bazhang: I moved about 3-4 weeks ago...
<bazhang> ah my apologies jussi01
 * jussi01 updates bazhang's firmware
<bazhang> oof!
<elky> jussi01, no, his ban didn't get lifted.
<jussi01> elky: keep reading...
<elky> jussi01, it's just stopped being hostmasked
<elky> jussi01, * MenZa removes ban on *!*@24-180-134-170.dhcp.aldl-nbb.mi.charter.com!#ubuntu-ops
<elky> * MenZa sets ban on *!*@24-180-134-170.dhcp.aldl-nbb.mi.charter.com
<elky> is that the bit i'm supposed to read?
<jussi01> [14:33:41] <jussi01> oh, wait a sec
<jussi01> [14:33:43] <jussi01> sorry
<jussi01> [14:34:06] <bazhang> rly?
<jussi01> [14:34:51] <jussi01> bazhang: my apologies, I missed the reinstatement of a normal ban
<elky> westmi, are you back to discuss this in a civil manner now?
<elky> jussi01, ah, i thought you mean in the other channel
<westmi> if you don't mind, no-i want to just drop it
<elky> westmi, we can do that when you accept the guidelines.
<elky> jussi01, what do you want to do about it. that was some pretty fierce homophobia he was spouting...
<elky> nickban forward to here?
<jussi01> elky: if he rejoins -ot then to staff with the issue, he will be ban evading. Id suggest a ban on the current mask also and see where it goes.
<jussi01> yes, maybe thats a good idea also
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (Emery)
<elky> another indus induced tantrum.
<jussi01> bazhang: you PM'ing him?
<jussi01> emery?
<bazhang> jussi01, yep
<jussi01> bazhang: if not, please do.
<elky> yeah, he said rtfm, indus told him to shut up.
<jussi01> ok :)
<bazhang> emery was aghast at the simplicity of the questions asked, felt it better to recommend !google! and such
<westmi> IRC lacks the normal facial expressions and body language used in everyday conversation. Without these it can be easy to misunderstand the intentions of someone and lead to uncomfortable situations
<jussi01> westmi: yes?
<jussi01> westmi: we are here to talk about your behaiour. Now I didnt see the original incident, only what has happened in here, but Im a little concerned. Do you wish to talk about it?
<westmi> with someone is inpartial
<westmi> a neutral opinion
<jussi01> westmi: do you regard me as impartial?
<westmi> dont even know you
<jussi01> perfect.
<jussi01> SO, shall we talk?
<westmi> my behavior is a direct resopnce to someone else's comments
<westmi> responce
<jussi01> westmi: ok, but dont you agree that you are responsible for your own behaviour? nobody can make you do anything, right?
<westmi> do you object to being classified as a troll?
<jussi01> westmi: that would depend on if I had been trolling. but it still would not make me react in the way you reacted in this channel earlier.
<westmi> the thing you dont understand is i was replying to a comment-and getting banned for it-on another channel-i dont know how i ended up in this one
<westmi> originally
<jussi01> westmi: you were forwarded here. the real issue though, is about you, not what anyone else did. you need to obey the channel guidelines, if someone else doesnt, then the operators are capable of sorting it out. if there is a channel emergency, you can call the !ops
<westmi> the channel operator started it!
<jussi01> westmi: 1 moment while I go to read the logs from the original incident.
<westmi> making some crack about some hotel
<westmi> i would look at them, also, but i got banned
<jussi01> westmi: this is the first comment I see from you: [13:16:54] <westmi> fags are always the first to point fingers
<westmi> look further back
<jussi01> westmi: is there something in particular you are trying to point out?
<westmi> if there was something else going on that i wasn't aware of,then someone should have explained
<westmi> like i said before,
<westmi> IRC lacks the normal facial expressions and body language used in everyday conversation. Without these it can be easy to misunderstand the intentions of someone and lead to uncomfortable situations
<jussi01> westmi: which is why we have guidelines, and why you need to do what an operator says.
<westmi> and also i did state i would conform to the rules
<westmi> and got banned anyways
<jussi01> westmi: you said you would follow the rules, then promptly broke them...
<jussi01> [13:22:23] <westmi> but all you abnormals can go do what you do best:each other
<westmi> i'm not good at doing what im told
<jussi01> westmi: unless I can have some confidence you will follow the rules, I cant let you back into the channel.
<westmi> if your going to be that way, i'll just live with it
<westmi> dont need that channel that bad
<westmi> know that the next time i'll handle the situation different
<jussi01> westmi: how so?
<westmi> i'll keep my opinions to myself
<westmi> bunch of power trippin ____
<jussi01> westmi: great, sometimes it just takes some self control. If you'd like to come back in here and talk to me in 1 week, if you can show a changed attitude we can look at the ban again. how does that sound?
<westmi> hear something you dont like and ban someone
<westmi> what ban?
<jussi01> in #ubuntu-offtopic
<westmi> yeah-they can talk about there sexual preferences, and get away with it
<westmi> when someone calls them on it, they get all uptight
<jussi01> !o4o
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<jussi01> westmi: please note the "If you are asked to stop, do so politely."
<westmi> and they bragging about it aint baiting?
<westmi> me?
<westmi> i personally find that repulsive
<jussi01> westmi: regardless of their behaviour, it doesnt excuse yours.
<westmi> gotta always have the last word?and ban someone so you get it?
<jussi01> westmi: Im trying to help you.
<westmi> like i said before......they should be banned also
<westmi> just as guilty as i am
<westmi> i really dont like it when i am pushed around like a punk kid
<bazhang> westmi, was there something you needed assistance with?
<westmi> you want me to go away?
<elky> we want you to take the guidelines seriously and behave.
<westmi> fine-what do you want me to say?
<bazhang> check out lefjojo
<bazhang> westmi, you were asked to return in a week's time to discuss your ban in #ubuntu-offtopic
<westmi> fine
<bazhang> westmi, great. Please don't idle here as per the channel topic
<westmi> why not? you are
<MenZa> oh dear.
 * genii sips and thinks about Wave invites
<Tm_T> genii: s/thinks/dreams ?
<genii> Tm_T: Nah, I don't care much about Wave. but I know it's MenZa's pet peeve and he went  "oh dear"
<leaf-sheep> Hello OPS, Do ban _21h_'s IP for pm-ing me (and likely other people) for lame phishing/scam attempts. :(
<Pici> leaf-sheep: do you have the message that you got?
<leaf-sheep> Pici: Yes. I'll pastebin it now.
<leaf-sheep> Pici: http://pastebin.com/d5d43ec69
<Pici> leaf-sheep: Thanks for the report
<leaf-sheep> Pici: No problem. Have a nice day. :3
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Tm_T> hi bullgard4
<Pici> bullgard4: Is there something that we can help you with?
<bullgard4> Tm_T: Sorry, I do not consider myself an ubuntu-op. My IRC client connected to this channel automatically when starting. I need to tell it not to do so.
<ikonia> Pici: bullgard4 has a forward on put on be me, as he is again persistantly ignoring the rules of the channel
<ikonia> eg: cross-posting in #ubuntu and +1 about karmick issues,
<ikonia> all the stuff he knows well and has been asked to stop doing in the past
<dragon> there's a troll "appleman_" in #ubuntu
<dragon> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> dragon called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<dragon> appleman_ needs attention
<ikonia> ij
<ikonia> ok
#ubuntu-ops 2009-10-15
<LjL> mneptok, you banned some fnord ident?
<LjL> they're in -ot, at least i think it's them
<LjL> doesn't seem to be saying anything much though, so, ciao
<MenZa> !helpwiki is <reply> help.ubuntu.com/community is currently experiencing server issues. These should be fixed shortly; for now, please try to run through these guides manually.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, MenZa said: !helpwiki is <reply> help.ubuntu.com/community is currently experiencing server issues. These should be fixed shortly; for now, please try to run through these guides manually.
<ubottu> In ubottu, ActionParsnip said: /64bitflash is Adobe 64 bit flash IS available but is alpha so may give strange results.It is available here: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html simply extract the file and put the plugin in your plugins folder of your chosen browser.
<ubottu> In ubottu, ActionParsnip said: !64bitflash is Adobe 64 bit flash IS available but is alpha so may give strange results.It is available here: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html simply extract the file and put the plugin in your plugins folder of your chosen browser.
<ubottu> In ubottu, ActionParsnip said: !flash64 is Adobe 64 bit flash IS available but is alpha so may give strange results.It is available here: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html simply extract the file and put the plugin in your plugins folder of your chosen browser.
<ubottu> In ubottu, ActionParsnip said: !flash64bit is Adobe 64 bit flash IS available but is alpha so may give strange results.It is available here: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html simply extract the file and put the plugin in your plugins folder of your chosen browser.
<jussi01> MenZa: it works for me...
<MenZa> Wait, what?
<MenZa> It was out for me for an hour and a half or something like that
<MenZa> It's up now
<MenZa> I received a server error. wiki.ubuntu.com was also down a while ago
 * MenZa shakefists Canonical.
<MenZa> Interesting.
<jussi01> However, rather than adding a factoid every time something has an issue, Im tempted to have a !currentissues factoid, which allows simple, easy tracking of issues, and makes sure we dont forget about removing $issuesfactoid
<MenZa> +1 on that
<jussi01> other thoughts on the matter are extremely welcome!
<tonyyarusso> jussi01: I like
<MenZa> chocolate milk.
<MenZa> elky sits as supreme overlord of the channel!
<MenZa> overlady?
<elky> $deity
<MenZa> /query'ing lab about his attitude in #ubuntu
<bazhang> 4.60?
<ikonia> ?
<Pici> ??
<jussi01> Guest93713: planning to identify sometime soon? :D
<bazhang> <Guest55350> it is 4:60at my house
<ubottu> indus called the ops in #ubuntu (jimmy_)
<bazhang> jimmy_birer ?
<jpds> Looks like he's having fun in -classroom.
<jussi01> he got bored...
<uberspaced> test me
<uberspaced> whoops.
<genii> It's a cool thing when you have some epiphany like that
<genii> Misdirect there :/
<LjL> (mentioned this place in ##linux because someone talked about their -read-topic troubles, checking what happens)
<ikonia> okey dokey
<NemesisD> buhh why am i not allowed to join #ubuntu anymore? i changed my port to 8001
<ikonia> NemesisD: hi there
<NemesisD> hi
<ikonia> lets see what/if we can see the problem is
<LjL> NemesisD, did you even read what the bots told you?
<ikonia> NemesisD: lets look in #ubuntu-read-topic
<LjL> you're allowed to join again now
<NemesisD> ok disregard then
<ubottu> In ubottu, LjL said: !pocketpc is <reply> For information on transferring files and synchronizing to PocketPC and Windows Mobile devices, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/WindowsMobile
<ubottu> In ubottu, LjL said: !windows mobile is <alias> pocketpc
<Pici> !pocketpc is <reply> For information on transferring files and synchronizing to PocketPC and Windows Mobile devices, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/WindowsMobile
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
<Pici> !windows mobile is <alias> pocketpc
<jussi01> !portables | Pici
<ubottu> Pici: Guides for smartphones and portable devices can be found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/
<Pici> jussi01: Feel free to remove/retarget my additions then
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, pepperjack said: ubottu: usb3 is the bees knees
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !hacker ~= s/, see also !piracy//
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (jamesjr)
<Amaranth> !hacker
<ubottu> A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (dexter_)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !lmgtfy is <alias> google
#ubuntu-ops 2009-10-16
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, nomnex said: ubottu: the link is for 6.06 LTS, I am using 9.04, the fist command does not work "cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec"
<Macrophage> I have successfully phagocytized Ubuntu from my laptop thanks to the immune response.
<ubottu> Macrophage called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<Macrophage> thats right
<ubottu> Macrophage called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<Macrophage> Ban me]
<Macrophage> Ban me
 * genii sips
<Macrophage> TIme to adapt
<Lymphocyte> Ban me
<genii> Obviously your adaptations only include changing your name.
<Lymphocyte> I am a Lympocyte capable of adapting to all kinds of things
<genii> Hm. And I booted and didn't +b on them earlier in #k
 * genii shrugs
<ubottu> whatis6x9 called the ops in #ubuntu (BladeOfListo malicious scripts)
<nalioth> and a troll, too
<David_aka_theSAI> hello
<bazhang> David_aka_theSAI, how may we help you
<David_aka_theSAI> i have a problem that i hope u can help with
<David_aka_theSAI> we using a eBOX version of Ubuntu Server
<bazhang> David_aka_theSAI, #ubuntu is the support channel
<David_aka_theSAI> OK ill try that THX
<ikonia> David_aka_theSAI: you don't seem to have joined ?
<bazhang> David_aka_theSAI, please dont idle here as per the channel topic, thanks
<booting_kernel> lol
<booting_kernel> i am here
<booting_kernel> wow that place rocks
<booting_kernel> unbanned me there
<booting_kernel> :((
<ikonia> booting_kernel: I'm not laughing
<ikonia> booting_kernel: why did you keep repeating "ubuntu ubuntu" after I aske dyou not to
<booting_kernel> i like it
<booting_kernel> ubuntu ubuntu
<ikonia> I asked you to stop
<ikonia> you kept doing it
<bazhang> aha googler
<ikonia> bazhang: known  ?
<booting_kernel> its have fun :))
<bazhang> ikonia, been trolling these past few days
<ikonia> David_aka_theSAI: if you have no further need for the operators, please leave this channel so we can deal with peoples issues
<ikonia> bazhang: as he's know to you, I'll pass the +b to you :)
<booting_kernel> bazhang do u know me
<bazhang> ikonia, okay :)
<bazhang> booting_kernel, just a moment
<booting_kernel> lol don't annoy me
 * booting_kernel ubuntu ubuntu 
 * booting_kernel ubuntu ubuntu 
 * booting_kernel ubuntu ubuntu 
 * booting_kernel ubuntu ubuntu 
 * booting_kernel ubuntu ubuntu 
<ikonia> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<bazhang> booting_kernel, you were in earlier under a different nick?
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<booting_kernel> bazhang u r so sweet
<bazhang> booting_kernel, is that true? you were in earlier using a different nick?
<booting_kernel> yes my nick was booty kernel
<bazhang> booting_kernel, you are trolling multiple channels then?
<booting_kernel> no no i am not trolling it
<booting_kernel> i am only in two channels
<booting_kernel> i am only in two channels
<ikonia> David_aka_theSAI: can you Please leave the channel if you have nothing more you need. I can see you active in #ubuntu
<booting_kernel> i love slax
<booting_kernel> :)))
<bazhang> <booting_kernel> hello same body say me bsd = bdsm
<booting_kernel> :)))))
<bazhang> booting_kernel, so that would be a yes?
<booting_kernel> why wrong in it
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu bullgard ban dodging
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> trolling is offtopic for the network, not just #ubuntu channels, and you have been doing it in #ubuntu channels prior to today
<elky> bazhang, need a hand?
<bazhang> elky, to your knowledge is #ubuntu-helpteam an official channel ?
<elky> bazhang, never heard of it before now
<ikonia> bazhang: I was about to ask about that
<ikonia> elky: looks like an OLD channel feb 2008
<bazhang> intrepid is in the topic
<elky> coolbhavi and popey are the ones in the contact list. someone want to have a chat with mr pope?
<ikonia> I'll speak to poppy
<ikonia> popey
<ikonia> I think I remember something about this now ages ago, coolbhavi wanted to have a "help" channel like the forum for new users
<ikonia> it may be the result of that
<ikonia> more a guiding the whole expereince rather than fixing a problem
<bazhang> !coc > booting_kernel
<ubottu> booting_kernel, please see my private message
<bazhang> !guidelines | booting_kernel
<ubottu> booting_kernel: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bazhang> booting_kernel, please read those two links carefully
<MenZa> ikonia: I've seen bullgard4 active in -ot lately; need he be banned there?
<ikonia> MenZa: no
<MenZa> ok
<bazhang> booting_kernel, did you read the documented links?
<ikonia> MenZa: he's not a bad guy, there are somethings he just refuses to abide by, channel topic, offtopic questions, cross-posting etc etc etc.
<MenZa> gotcha, KB1JWQ
<MenZa> ikonia*
<MenZa> sorry KB1JWQ :)
<ikonia> MenZa: he's been banned very short term a few times to try to get this through to him, however I banned him to try to explain this to him AGAIN and now he's gone a step further by ban evading intentionall (changed his nick to bullguard5, and then to bullguard, then changed his ip so he'd dodged 2 nick bans and an ip ban)
<jussi01> Lads and ladies, Im headed away for the weekend - leaving in about half hour. Ill see you all after!
<bazhang> jussi01, have fun!
<bazhang> slackubuntu, please part the channel if you do not wish to respond
<slackubuntu> ok soleave this place
<slackubuntu> :((
<slackubuntu> ho rude
<bazhang> thanks.
<slackubuntu> mention not
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, dr3mro said: ubottu but ext4 is fragmentable unlike ext3
<ubottu> draculatici called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jpds> Anyone have the link to that tor page which showed the user's real IP?
<genii> We need to implement something like http://decloak.net/
<mnaines> any ops available?
<tsimpson> can we help?
<mnaines> Yeah...I am in #ubuntu-read-topic but the automatic test failed
<mnaines> I already switched Pidgin to port 8001
<tsimpson> are you using the same nick you previously used?
<mnaines> Yes...This nick is registered with NickServ
<tsimpson> well I can't find the forward in #ubuntu, so you can join now
<mnaines> ok...Thanks...I did it just to make sure the latest round of DCC attacks didn't affect me
<tsimpson> ah, well if you didn't disconnect, you're fine
<mnaines> ok...Thanks
<ubottu> rabareno called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> [x]sodium[x] (i=sodium@117.96.107.166  just as I suspected
<ikonia> booty_kernel has my eyes again
<bazhang> is he ban evading so soon?
<ikonia> is he banned still ?
<ikonia> he's trolling linux
<ikonia> ##linux
<bazhang> I never removed it
<Tm_T> ikonia: ask your eyes back
<bazhang> [x]sodium[x] is him as well
<ikonia> the ip ban got them both
<bazhang> ah nice work
<ikonia> you where correct he was ban evading
<bazhang> he is trolling ##linux as you surmised, it seems
<ikonia> 3rd ban now in place on this guy
<ikonia> next step and I'll to freenode
<bazhang> kernel_panic , nice spot
<bazhang> oof
<bazhang> callnet has been complaining about breakage all this time, and no one thought to ask his version
#ubuntu-ops 2009-10-17
<bazhang> bruenig is still banned?
<bazhang> maco, :)
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<ubot3> In ubot3, songliang said: what is you name??
<ubottu> maco called the ops in #ubuntu (Demi-God flood/troll)
<ubottu> maco called the ops in #ubuntu (Demi-God flood/troll AGAIN)
<bazhang> nightshade is suggesting some wildly inappropriate methods for getting hw id
<bazhang> he seems to outright trolling in -ot now
<mneptok> he threatened to "hack the channel" and take it over earlier.
<mneptok> (in #u)
<bazhang> I caught the tail end of that; now he is recommending some nasty stuff in -ot
<mneptok> he was displeased that ops were not as fast to respond as he wants
<MenZa> !currentissues
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about currentissues
<MenZa> :\
<elky> mneptok, i missed most of that i imagine...
<mneptok> i warned him a few times about off-topicness and such
<mneptok> the language was the last straw. but just a kick.
<elky> the nick is familiar to me, so...
<ubottu> portland called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Xcell> as we all know.. ##politics is and has been out of control.. that being said. please re-alocate control to the proper control as that it can be controlled. I realize  that it is difficult to be controlled through subjugated  authority as being said.     that being said.. please allocate proper authority so as that it mightbe authoritized properly.. the present authority is and has not been authorative in both nature and morale.. id like to see.. me
<Xcell> as well as any one allocated to be capable  to be able to such tasks.. subsequently  swooly is not and has not been willfully up to the task.please update all tasks to me and or allocated persons.... please check logs for further informations
<Xcell> thank you for your time and efforts
<Xcell> yes.. its a crappy room.. bu t its a time saver. and has assets
<Xcell> im sorry to post such nonsense  but i have the muscle to make this room .. being you folks give me the allocation.
<Xcell> just give me the go ahead.. and ill make this room work.. thank you.
<Xcell> trust me.
<Xcell> I dont play games.
<Xcell> nuff said.
<Xcell> ill make this room an asset
<Xcell> I dont play
<Xcell> I believe in conformity.. the right way\
<Xcell> its about time freenode made its game right
<Xcell> rock on people..
<Xcell> I (can) make the room work.. just give me the chance
<Xcell> of cource allot of people say this
<Xcell> just do it
<Xcell> im out.. u know me.. mail me.  im out
<Xcell> I guess everyone is out
<Xcell> look folks.. im like you.. to tell the truth.. but lets be plain.. some can and some willfully cant.. lets giggy with it.
<tsimpson> Xcell: we don't have anything to do with ##politics
<tsimpson> and you are struggling to make sense
<Xcell> tsimpson-  tell me.. if i have to ill make an exceptional monetary inception.. lets consolidate this situation.. thanks.
<tsimpson> as I said, we have nothing to do with it, so consolidation in this particular instance or instances similar to will be unable to be done in this way
<Xcell> its not about opinionb.. as politics has it.. and im sorry its got this far.. pretty sad as it goes.. im sorry to havs to complain
<Xcell> opinion**
<Xcell> im so sorry
<tsimpson> if you have issue with one of the channels outside of the authority for the Ubuntu community please take it to the appropriate authorities. namely those responsible for the specific channel or those for the network
<tsimpson> ie: #freenode
<Xcell> and thpse would be?
<Xcell> those
<tsimpson> best place to ask is in #freenode
<Xcell> please dont brush me off.. who might that be?
<tsimpson> Xcell: if you have no further issues here, we have a policy of no idling, which means that we would like you to /part
<bazhang> weird
<tsimpson> can't be sure, but I'm guessing they speak a quite "elaborate" language, which does not translate well to english
<tsimpson> though I was unsure if they were just trying to confuse
<bazhang> he seems to think this channel had something to do with ##politics, judging by his comments in #freenode
<MenZa> bazhang: And judging by his language, his homepage is Google Translate
<ubottu> prince_jammys called the ops in #ubuntu (Xcell, random spamming.)
<gnomefreak> what are we doing with xcell?
<gnomefreak> i saw a little bit of the convo
<MenZa> I'm sure he has no bad intentions, he's just fairly disruptive.
<gnomefreak> maybe try asking him to join here and go through it again since im guessing he didnt understand the warning
<gnomefreak> ?
<MenZa> I think his understanding of English is fairly... broken.
<MenZa> mneptok: heh
<MenZa> mneptok: 71-84-35-31.dhcp.mtpk.ca.charter.com
<MenZa> mtpk!
<MenZa> Might I suggest a forward, Amaranth?
<MenZa> Seems to be a person with no clue how IRC works
<Amaranth> MenZa: a forward here?
<MenZa> Yes
<Amaranth> I think it's just a spammer but sure, why not
<MenZa> Judging by the nickchanges and such, I think it's someone who wants to use the name 'Mira', has no clue how IRC works, and doesn't speak English very well
<MenZa> As 'Miia' is a Finnish name, and kotinet.fi is a Finnish ISP, perhaps someone with a bit of Finn-fu can talk to them.
<MenZa> (all IIRC/AFAIK)
<bazhang> nice quit message
<elky> another +f candidate
<bazhang> Mira, hi
<bazhang> miia, hello
<gnomefreak> are you kidding! he just annoying now
<elky> who the what the?
<bazhang> xcell
<gnomefreak> yeah him with the nicki changes
<gnomefreak> s/nicki/nick
<bazhang> miia/mira?
<Mira> cat
<gnomefreak> bazhang: the 2nd one
<gnomefreak> Guest98739: please stop changeing your nick
<bazhang> gnomefreak, they seem to be the same judging from the ip address
<elky> topyli, can you try talk to mira when she returns?
<gnomefreak> bazhang: ah ok i missed that
<nalioth> gnomefreak: perhaps you should suggest they choose a nick that's not being auto-enforced?
<gnomefreak> auto-enforced like a script?
<tsimpson> with nickserv
<bazhang> xyz is now known as guestabc
<bazhang> err 1234
<topyli> elky: i will ask what's going on
<topyli> btw what *is* going on? :)
<gnomefreak> nick changes if not anything else
<topyli> ok i'll try to help with the identity crisis
<nalioth> gnomefreak: /msg nickserv help set enforce
<gnomefreak> nalioth: thanks looking
<MenZa> elky: re #css: chaos reigns everywhere but #ubuntu-*
<MenZa> sometimes I think freenode is turning into efnet.
<MenZa> mm, trolling.
<elky> MenZa, #css is especially foul these days. used to be ##php that was that awful, but they grew up
<MenZa> they did? wow.
<MenZa> maybe I should join that channel again.
<MenZa> but yes, #css is horrid.
<elky> ymmv, of course.
<MenZa> ##linguistics is a pretty scary place too.
<gnomefreak> didnt the bot used to be able to do a !lastseen $NICK?
<gnomefreak> !seen nekosolteradyne
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<gnomefreak> ok neither work
<gnomefreak> ok going back to being away need to get things done. please see #kubuntu-offtopic for more info on the seen command
<miia> m,
<tsimpson> gnomefreak: !seen hasn't existed since before ubottu, it wasn't in the code I took over
<gnomefreak> tsimpson: ok thanks
 * gnomefreak out
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: multiflash is To set which flash version/implementation is to be used by default, use sudo  update-alternatives --config xulrunner-addons-flashplugin
<bazhang> Xcell, hi
<KB1JWQ> wilker is trolling.
<KB1JWQ> in #ubuntu
<Xcell> bazhang-  why was i penalized for protocal.. in telling someone to google an app?.. im a simple man here to help your organization.. im confused as ive seen it done time after time to not consume the rooms critical resources and to confirm to the client how to learn search methods.. please know i am only a simple helper.. thanks
<bazhang> KB1JWQ, cheers :)
<bazhang> Xcell, just google it is not a solution. Period.
<Xcell> we both know this.. but to help folks to learn and to not take up the rooms volunteers critical time.. some simple solutions adhere to a ggoogle solution.. agreed?
<bazhang> no.
<Xcell> then im confused
<bazhang> if you wish to find a ubuntuforums link for them then you may do so.
<bazhang> users *know* about google.
<bazhang> the point of the resource is to help people, not re-direct them to google.
<Xcell> bazhang-  i love helping folks learn.. and some times instead of baby sitting a known simple situation. a simple solution is a google search.. pardon me for being wrong.. trust me.. im not in any way fighting protocal.. im only trying to help simplify the solutions and to eliviate fustrations to the ubuntu solution.
<Xcell> my apologizes
<Xcell> I only know from fustrations in the ubuntu solutions came from google.. and yes.. it is difficult to new comers
<Xcell> but the difficulty comes from difficulty.. this is the learning curve from learner ship
<bazhang> they have google already. they may not the requisite skills to use it however.
<Xcell> agreed.. but this is a known philosophy.. searching a known solution usually gives an answer.. why not give them the ability to search and then give a solution.. time after time ive seen ops give the last term as a solution.. am i out of place?.. and why.. being i am a convenient helper
<bazhang> Xcell, please refrain from giving any advice if it consists only of 'google it'
<bazhang> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<bazhang> ^^
<Xcell> ok
<bazhang> thanks very much.
<Xcell> i will refrain from helping in any way.. being that i feel threatened for a ban.. thank you for your time and efforts
<bazhang> if google it is your only way; that is your choice however.
<Xcell> i feel threatened.. that is my personal position.
<bazhang> Xcell, thanks for joining to discuss this.
<Xcell> am i free to ferther help?
<Xcell> via the question. from experience.. we both know who is able.
<Xcell> lets be frank.. can i feel free to help?
<bazhang> Xcell, did you understand what I said about Google it as advice?
<Xcell> i am a retired electronic engineer.. i am well capable.. and yes.
<bazhang> great
<Xcell> then can i count on given mistakes in company protocol?
<bazhang> some folks dont have the technical skills to find solutions ; that is why we need to find the most helpful links for them, either via the wiki, help pages , or google.
<Xcell> neither of are perfect.. this is why i ask
<bazhang> and I thank you for joining.
<Xcell> i need assurance of a no ban for my personal implimentations for solutions in protocol
<Xcell> im not ur enemy
<Xcell> so.. ill continue
<bazhang> Xcell, no one threatened you with a ban to my knowledge; I just asked you to come here when you indicated you wished to discuss this issue via PM; I felt it better to have a clear and transparent discussion about channel policy wrt google as a solution
<Xcell> and thanks
<bazhang> thanks to you.
<Xcell> ok
<ubottu> In ubottu, LjL said: !no bugs is <reply> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<bazhang> !no bugs is <reply> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ubottu> I'll remember that bazhang
<bazhang> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<roni-riku> Hi
<Seeker`> hi
<bazhang> mira/miaa?
<bazhang> miia, hi
<miia> hi
<miia> how are you
<bazhang> miia, you are forwarded here from #ubuntu
<bazhang> miia, you and mire and roni-riku were in the channel earlier, correct?
<bazhang> err mira
<miia> you speak finnish
<maco> aw our Miia isn't here. they could Finn together
<maco> er...speak Finn
<bazhang> toplyi does
<miia> no
<bazhang> miia, you mira and roni-riku were in #ubuntu earlier, and now forwarded here
<miia> mira is fi.vehkat
<bazhang> and suomihullu is roni-riku?
<miia> yes kyllä
<miia> where are you from?
<bazhang> kolme olit toimivat typerä # ubuntu aiemmin, ja ehdotti mennä # ubuntu-fi, mutta pitää vaihdat kutsumanimet eikä kuunnella pyyntöjä lopettaa.
<bazhang> Onko selvä?
<miia> bazhang
<bazhang> Onko selvä? miia ?
<miia> siistä
<miia> ????
<bazhang> do you understand?
<miia> eikö me enää jutella voidaan mennä ubontuun
<bazhang> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<bazhang> # ubuntu on Englanti tukea vain
<miia> hi maco
<bazhang> well that is the best that I and google translate can offer
<miia> where are you from?
<bazhang> as miia does not wish to acknowledge what was said, I think we should wait before removing the ban forward til toplyi has a chance to speak with her
<miia> finnis please
<bazhang> miia, see above ^^
<miia> no no no no no
<miia> samthing
<miia> how old are you
<miia> bazhang
<Seeker`> is that really relevant?
<miia> no
<maco> interesting
<ubottu> guntbert called the ops in #ubuntu (evilaim (threatens))
<Pricey> msg'ing
<ubottu> joaopinto called the ops in #ubuntu (amilliabilliremi unable to communicate and flooding the channel)
#ubuntu-ops 2009-10-18
<Sir_Konrad> hey, do you guys moderate #ubuntu-women?
<Seeker`> I don't believe it is classed as a main channel
<Seeker`> why?
<Sir_Konrad> I don't know... I just did a google search for #ubuntu and that came up.
<Seeker`> is there anything we can help you with?
<Sir_Konrad> nope. I'm gone. kthxbye
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, haven489 said: !ubottu is stupid
<ubottu> canthus13 called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> haven489 called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<bazhang> incoming in -ot
<bazhang> <lenix^> bazhang: where do i troll at?
<bazhang> maco, he is trolling; also general opinion type questions are ot
<maco> ok
<bazhang> which is better, vista or karmic?
<maco> sock puppet?
<bazhang> please dont do hammertime in #ubuntu
<maco> aw ok
<bazhang> Sniper_Jesus, how may we help you
<Sniper_Jesus> can u plz unban me
<bazhang> Sniper_Jesus, you are muted. I have asked you to read the code of conduct and the guidelines
<ubottu> hifi called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<nalioth> he does not get unbanned for a while
<bazhang> ok
<elky> and this is why we had the policy on nicks that have "jesus" in them...
<nalioth> with what he did, he coulda been named anything
<elky> sure, but the ratio of people with "jesus" in their nicks behaving vs not behaving is like tor's use vs abuse.
<maco> haha
<miia> hi maco
<bazhang> topyli, you around?
<KB1JWQ> Cross channel pasteflood by snokat, I got it in all the channels I could, including a couple ubuntu namespace ones.  Just FYI.
<bazhang> thanks KB1JWQ :)
<bazhang> Tm_T, you around?
<bazhang> topyli, Tm_T jussi01 if you are around, could use some help with miia
<KB1JWQ> There are days I want to throttle some users...
<bazhang> heh today has been pretty trying so far
<topyli> bazhang, i have her in pm
<ubottu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (xide)
<topyli> bazhang, no response
<topyli> for the record, she has now been explained the english-ness of the main channels, and informed about our friendly finnish channels. also how to get rid of the ban: acknowledge these things
<bazhang> topyli, thanks! I tried yesterday with google translate. but failed
<topyli> remains to be seen if a finn's finnish got through any better, as she did not respond
<bazhang> true
<MenZa> bazhang the translator, strikes again!
<bazhang> MenZa, fails again more like
<MenZa> :D
<bazhang> even a native Finnish speaker ( top yli ) did not get much of a response from her
<MenZa> still!
<BlouBlou> hi, any op free?
<BlouBlou> there are jully* clones in #ubuntu
<BlouBlou> thanks
<vox> jully isnt a bot
<vox> he's just having connection problems
<bazhang> thanks vox
<vox> i actually know the guy heh
<KB1JWQ> junruh in #ubuntu is being insulting.
<KB1JWQ> Off he wandered, stand down. :-)
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: cookie is Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie! and a glass of milk :-)
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu (rock claude1234 are clones)
<ubottu> Con-Trolleur called the ops in #ubuntu (rock IdleOne are idiot)
<ubottu> Con-Trolleur called the ops in #ubuntu (rock niko are idiot)
<ikonia> did anyone speak to Con-Trolleur?
<ikonia> what a surprise another arch troll, this time from ##arch-ftw
<ikonia> and an op from that channel too
<niko> ikonia: Con-Trolleur is a know ban/kline evader on many french channel
<ikonia> niko: thank you
<ikonia> he's not responded to any of the pm's I sent him about his attitude
<niko> some days we are near to set #ubuntu-fr +r due to things he did
<ikonia> really, that's a lot worse than how he was represented in #ubuntu
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, judibeefl said: ubottu:  how is it breaking?
 * MenZa wishes #ubuntu-dk were as well-managed as the core channels.
<Flannel> Howdy kay_, how can we help you today?
<kay_> You can't :-)
<kay_> not unless you by any chance happen to have some experience with udf recovery/reconstruction after my sister reinitialised a disk and destroyed the existing files.
<Flannel> kay_: If you don't have an issue to discuss with us, please don't idle here
<kay_> I've been here 2 minutes, and have said 2 items. Hardly idle.
<ikonia> Flannel: kay is a known problem using other nicks, I've got that ip on hilight
<ubottu> In #ubuntu+1, cwillu_at_work said: ubottu, favorite is spelled "favourite"
#ubuntu-ops 2010-10-18
<Chaos2358> hi I was banned from ubuntu and ubuntu off topic a while ago and after conversing ikonia lifted my ban in ubuntu and told me he would lift the ban in off topic after a few days if i didnt flip out and verbally assault anyone else. i can't seem to catch ikonia online" been trying for three days" is there anyone else who can help me??
<ubottu> soreau called the ops in #ubuntu (yo__landi)
<rww> IdleOne: yolandi is now echoing #ubuntu to me in PM, fyi
<rww> also to gbear14275, by the look of it
<IdleOne> ok
<IdleOne> let me know if there are more
<rww> looks like they stopped, thanks
<bazhang> he/she is doing that lapdance stuff again? he/she was doing that in #ubuntu before I became an op, so the "I'm new" is counter-factual
<Flannel> lapdance looks like laplace at a glance.
<elky> eww eww eww eww eww
<Flannel> elky: what?
<elky> Flannel, creepies in -ot
<elky> <tapper> hooray, we have an attractive channel op for a change! <ohshaith55> elky's a gal? <ohshaith55> now i'm gonna fall all over you!
<elky> etc
<elky> eww eww eww
<Flannel> classy.
<elky> Yeah.
<ubottu> DJones called the ops in #ubuntu (klasa3c2 & others)
<ubottu> slidinghorn called the ops in #ubuntu (klasa3c2 klasa3c2__)
<ikonia> nice one jpds
<jpds> Just the one?
<ikonia> yes
<KB1JWQ> It's been a fairly quiet night, not to jinx it.
<KB1JWQ> Network-wide, anyway.
<ikonia> lab: hello
<lab> ikonia, sup
<ikonia> lab: you've been ban forwarded to this channel as you kept changing your nickname in the #ubuntu channel
<ikonia> lab: multiple people asked you to stop and you kept doing it, so you ended up getting forwarded here
<lab> ikonia, sorry i was trying to find a name not registered in freenode. i didn't realize iw as in the ubuntu channle.
<ikonia> ok, have you found a nickname you want to use ?
<lab> ikonia, yeah this one is fine for now
<ikonia> so if I remove the ban, you'll stop swapping nicknames in the channel ?
<lab> ikonia, of course. it was a mistake.
<ikonia> lab: no problem then, the ban has been removed, you're welcome to leave this channel and rejoin #ubuntu
<lab> ikonia, thanks , & sorry for the trouble
<elky> Heads up, bacta's active.
<ikonia> oh good
<ikonia> not in any channels I'm in, so good luck staff
<elky> so far just -nz
<elky> Now in #f
<ikonia> f# ?
<ikonia> #f?
<ikonia> being an idiot in #freenode too
<ikonia> ahh #f
<elky> Oh $deity. There was just a non-ironic A/S/L exchange in -nz.
 * elky cries.
<ikonia> all quiet now
<elky> Well of course, you've spooked him by joining there.
<ikonia> excellent
<elky> That was so a password, hah
<ikonia> ?
<elky> ooaaaoo in -ot
<elky> b17ch35 is so a password, not kittehspamz
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> stupid lie to tell
<elky> He's been told to change it, and he didn't argue.
<jpds> I'm not arguing; I'm just stating why I'm right.
<elky> Though, kittehspamz is a reasonable face-saving device for wrong window passwords. Gives you a few minutes before most people will conclude ;)
<gnomefreak> why was +1 closed instead of they way it was set (+m)?
<gnomefreak> ok why is +1 being forward to #u if there are 75+ people in it. shouldnt we either remove them or open the channel?
<gnomefreak> and its muted. if we forard it than noone should be in there. please un forward it and leave it muted(makes most sense since it saves us from removeing 75 people)
<gnomefreak> forward even
<Pici> gnomefreak: We usually don't kick everyone out when we close it.
<gnomefreak> we shouldnt close it anyway than
<gnomefreak> not to mention it screws up my channel order, but why have users in there if it is being closed?
<gnomefreak> we had talked about this the other day, dont recall what my last6 time here was i think release day) but we decided to mute it and leave it open
<gnomefreak> the way it is atm is redundant
 * Pici sighs
<gnomefreak> well it is
<elky> !tonyyarusso
<ubottu> tonyyarusso is weird.
<elky> buh bai to that.
<elky> !forget tonyyarusso
<ubottu> I'll forget that, elky
<Pici> How could you forget tonyyarusso?
<jussi> meh, he wass weird anyway :P
<jussi> å
<jussi> whoops...
<bazhang> the Hat!
<jpds> Gandi's hosting platform going down!
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (fazzil appears to be abusive - 4)
<elky> jpds, yeah, rebooting 6k servers, not in the slightest bit envious of that.
<jpds> elky: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8_Kfjo3VjU
<gnomefreak> does anyone know Yawner?
<elky> oh my... that is... bwahahahahahahaha
<Pici> gnomefreak: Any qualms about opening up +1 ?
<bazhang> * [Vhogue] (vogue@be.very.very.very.very.very.very.very.very.very.afraid.bz): Eh?  <---shades of Gary
<Gary> bazhang: not me, but I've seen that host (or similar) before, and the user was sane
<bazhang> Gary, referring to your !factoid of yore :)
<Gary> I know O_O  be afriad!
<bazhang> hehe
<Gary> or even afraid
<jussi> !gary
<jussi> no more gary factoid...
<seeker> !Gary-#ubuntu-offtopic
<Gary> the factoid is no longer, long live the factoid!
<ikonia> is my connection borked ?
<Pici> hm?
<ikonia> my connection appeared to go a bit funny then
<bazhang> ikonia, many happy returns
<ikonia> ah, thank you
<jussi> ikonia: you havent parted since yesterday
<Gary> ikonia: it's your birthday?
<ikonia> yesterday
 * Gary gives ikonia a belated birthday snog, with tongues
<Pici> :O
<ikonia> many thanks
<Pici> ikonia: happy birthday :)
<ikonia> taq
<ikonia> ta
 * Gary wonders if a belated birthday kline is appropriate?
<ikonia> why not
<IdleOne> wait
<bazhang> hehe
<jussi> Gary: do it!
<IdleOne> happy birthday ikonia!!!
<IdleOne> ok go for the kline
<IdleOne> :)
<ikonia> ha
<jpds>  _         _               _ _               _
<jpds> | |__   __| | __ _ _   _  (_) | _____  _ __ (_) __ _
<jpds> | '_ \ / _` |/ _` | | | | | | |/ / _ \| '_ \| |/ _` |
<jpds> | | | | (_| | (_| | |_| | | |   < (_) | | | | | (_| |
<jpds> |_| |_|\__,_|\__,_|\__, | |_|_|\_\___/|_| |_|_|\__,_|
<jpds>                    |___/
<ikonia> ha ha
<Pici> hday?
<Gary> shouldn't do really, we only normally attack staff on their birthdays
<bazhang> happyday
<IdleOne> Gary: he's going to be staff some day
<gnomefreak> Pici: what do you mean?
<IdleOne> < happy birthday ikonia >
<IdleOne>  -----------------------
<IdleOne>         \   ^__^
<IdleOne>          \  (oo)\_______
<IdleOne>             (__)\       )\/\
<IdleOne>                 ||----w |
<IdleOne>                 ||     ||
<gnomefreak> Pici: the natty repos have been open for a while now looks like shortly after release of 10.10
<IdleOne> since the 14th
<IdleOne> maybe earlier
<gnomefreak> happy birthday ikonia ?
<bazhang> invite only
<gnomefreak> if i was only the tool chain i would agree but since new kernel and other non toolchain packages are uplloaded it should be open IMHO
<gnomefreak> s/i/if
<gnomefreak> it :(
<elky> That should be the last of my connection fun.
<elky> Somehow my bip config got overwritten by 1.2gb of binary nonsense.
<elky> Gosh, have you people not learned anything about obnoxious ascii art from me?
<IdleOne> nope :( show us again please
<Pici> gnomefreak: open sesame
<gnomefreak> thanks
<elky> Sorry, 1.8gb of nonsense.
<elky>  _________________________________________________________________________
<elky> /  _ _ _          _   _     _         _     _ _                      ___  \
<elky> | | (_) | _____  | |_| |__ (_)___    (_) __| | | ___  ___  _ __   __|__ \ |
<elky> | | | | |/ / _ \ | __| '_ \| / __|   | |/ _` | |/ _ \/ _ \| '_ \ / _ \/ / |
<elky> | | | |   <  __/ | |_| | | | \__ \_  | | (_| | |  __/ (_) | | | |  __/_|  |
<elky> | |_|_|_|\_\___|  \__|_| |_|_|___( ) |_|\__,_|_|\___|\___/|_| |_|\___(_)  |
<elky> \                                |/                                       /
<elky>  -------------------------------------------------------------------------
<elky>         \   ^__^
<elky>          \  (oo)\_______
<elky>             (__)\       )\/\
<elky>                 ||----w |
<elky>                 ||     ||
<Gary> \o/
<Pici> woo
<elky> /exec -o figlet like this, idleone? | cowsay -n
<Gary> spammers!
<IdleOne> is that what it says
<IdleOne> heh
<Gary>  /bin/sh: figlet: command not found   <--- makes me cry
<elky> then install it, silly boy
<Pici> Or toilet.
<popey> \o/ toilet
<elky> toilet is good too
<IdleOne>  _________________________________________________
<IdleOne> /       _ _                                       \
<IdleOne> |   ___| | | ___   _   ___ _ __   __ _ _ __ ___   |
<IdleOne> |  / _ \ | |/ / | | | / __| '_ \ / _` | '_ ` _ \  |
<IdleOne> | |  __/ |   <| |_| | \__ \ |_) | (_| | | | | | | |
<IdleOne> |  \___|_|_|\_\\__, | |___/ .__/ \__,_|_| |_| |_| |
<IdleOne> \              |___/      |_|                     /
<IdleOne>  -------------------------------------------------
<Gary> ikonia: I would, but your in too many support channels, and I don't wanna be told off
<IdleOne>         \   ^__^
<IdleOne>          \  (oo)\_______
<IdleOne>             (__)\       )\/\
<IdleOne>                 ||----w |
<IdleOne>                 ||     ||
<IdleOne> ok enough spam for me
<ikonia> ????
<ikonia> oh the birthday kline, understood
<elky> Hah
<Gary> ikonia: /akline ikonia 5 (or a suitably long time) Happy Birthday
<ikonia> ha
<elky> So that's why we see staff get klined?
<IdleOne> For those of you who haven't seen this yet http://www.stgraber.org/2010/10/17/edubuntu-live-now-available-online
<highvoltage> http://people.ubuntu.com/~jonathan/moo/
<jussi> come on peoples... this the ops channel... not ##cos
<jussi> ##cowsay
<jpds> highvoltage: Only from the laughing cow.
<highvoltage> jussi: oh sorry, I thought IRC implied cows
<jpds> jussi: I thought this was #trollathon ?
<jussi> highvoltage: you are fine, I was just grumbling at the massive ascii art abuse
<seeker> Internet relay cowsay?
<jpds> seeker: What happened to your backtick?
<seeker> Look at the other me
<seeker> This is irc via phone
<jussi> seeker: how do we know this is you?
<jussi> (please id)
<jpds> jussi: He looks over 18 to me.
<jussi> jpds: I dont even know if it is seeker
<Seeker`> it is me
<seeker> Good enough :P
<seeker> ?
<LordCow> something i said?
<Pici> LordCow: To what are your referring?
<Pici> er, you.
<ryaxnb> sorry,, didnt mean to join
<jpds> .
<Pici> LordCow: Can we help you?
<LordCow> erk
<LordCow> sorry, no
<LordCow> just visiting
<jussi> LordCow: may I suggest you read the topic?
<LordCow> you may
<jussi> ;)
<LordCow> orite
<LordCow> ok it's been awesome, ciao
<maco> i seem to be Personal Tech Support For Life for that person who claimed to be qwert's friend passing on an apology for hir
<Pici> yikes.
 * jussi huggles maco
<EvilPhoenix> question, is it against policies to help a user who wants to get any user to have the powers of the root user?
<IdleOne> what is not supported is enabling the root account but all other user can have sudo privs if that is what you mean
<EvilPhoenix> ehh
 * EvilPhoenix reads #ubuntu-server
<EvilPhoenix> someone stated their question in a manner interpreted as "how can I make every user get the same permissions as root iwthout sudo"
<EvilPhoenix> without*
<topyli> then the answer is "you can't"
<EvilPhoenix> that's what I thought
<EvilPhoenix> thank you :)
<Pici> Hrm.
<ubottu> In ubottu, guntbert said: !webmin is <sed> / See !ebox instead.//
<guntbert> during the last 6 months I found no one who accepted ebox as a substitute for webmin - so I suggest omitting the pointer from the webmin factoid
<IdleOne> not sure I undestand how ommiting the ebox pointer would be helpful
<IdleOne> omitting*
<guntbert> IdleOne: in that keping it leads to a lot of questions about ebox - and not one person came and said they actually used it - so ...
<IdleOne> users asking about webmin need to know that it is no longer supported and offering them the "equivalent" in Ubuntu can only be helpful to them
<IdleOne> guntbert: if they chose to not use ebox that is another story and if they insist on using webmin which is no longer supported and ask questions about it we can refer them to other channels or a forum.
<guntbert> IdleOne: exactly, thats why I want to keep the factoid (see my edit request above) but ebox is in no way "equivalent"
<IdleOne> yes, I see your edit but my worry is that just telling them it isn't supported any longer is not helpful.
<guntbert> IdleOne: in my eyes ebox is a configuration monster trying to eat your system - it uses only proprietary config files and there seems to be no way back from it - whereas stopping to use webmin is easy
<IdleOne> ebox may not be equal to webmin but it is what is supported in Ubuntu
<guntbert> IdleOne: to my knowledge ebox has gone commercial.... and I never actually saw ebox support from ubuntu anywhere
<IdleOne> it is still in the repos
<guntbert> IdleOne: yes, sure - but I'd rather tell people to use a text editor (and their brain :-) than ebox - believe me, I gave it a try
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> well perhaps discuss it with other ops in here see what they think
<guntbert> IdleOne: should that mean "you will"  or "I shall" ?
<IdleOne> guntbert: you should, since you have experience using ebox
<maco> i think it was the word "well" not the contraction "we'll"
<IdleOne> yes, sorry I meant well and not we'll
<guntbert> IdleOne: ok, will do :-)
<IdleOne> I use well to much
<guntbert> IdleOne: you wrote "well", but I was not quite certain :-) and didn't want to insist in a matter where maybe you wanted to take it
<IdleOne> I just feel that remove the ebox pointer would make the factoid, final, in the sense " We don't support it and don't have anything else to offer".
<IdleOne> removing*
<guntbert> thats exactly what is happening now (except its not "us" who took the support away), thats been an upstream decision and ahd also to do with the fact that the webmin team didn't want to work on incorporating debian configs ...
<guntbert> *had
<guntbert> please be so kind and point some other ops to my edit request - I shall join tomorrow again to argue it
<IdleOne> okie dokie.
<guntbert> g'night and thx for your time
<IdleOne> no problem
<Chaos2358> ikonia here
<ikonia> hey
<ikonia> Chaos2358: yup, lets remove your ban in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Chaos2358> thank you
<Chaos2358> i do the /whois ikonia ikonia everytime i get on here and it alwasy shows you as away
<ikonia> I've been away for the weekend
<Chaos2358> ahhh vacation?
<ikonia> Chaos2358: just a few days away
<ikonia> Chaos2358: if you try to join #ubuntu-offtopic now, I think you ban has been removed
<Chaos2358> yes it's lifted and thank you
<ikonia> super
<Chaos2358> ok going back to ubuntu
<ikonia> cool
#ubuntu-ops 2010-10-19
<ubottu> ilovefairuz called the ops in #ubuntu (CaptainKnots)
<ubottu> rusivi called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> ilovefairuz called the ops in #ubuntu (UnderOath)
<bazhang> got him in PM, no response yet
<bazhang> purvesh is qwert/hsr/iop etc?
<Madpilot> who is what?
<elky> bazhang, hasn't appeared in -women yet as sresu so maybe not.
<elky> er, as sresu does*
<bazhang> elky, okay thanks
<elky> sresu is apparently another alias
<bazhang> yep
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (UnderOath)
<Madpilot> kickbanned
<Madpilot> more than enough rope
<elky> If that was the edge, he took a running leap.
<Madpilot> first time I've kb'd since the ubottu "tell me about this ban" msg came in. Cool.
<elky> Until you have to play whackamole, yeah.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1533 users, 2 overflows, 1535 limit))
<jpds> Oh, RaLdEx- has a cool real name.
<knome> owowmy eyes
<Pici> I like how even though !hi is gone, people continue to try to use it.
<persia> Takes a while for folks to notice things.
<bazhang> * [ass_block] (~Quantum_I@pool-71-184-191-187.bstnma.east.verizon.net): Quantum_Ion
<gnomefreak> !hi
<gnomefreak> sorry had to :)
<topyli> hi gnomefreak, welcome to #ubuntu-ops! since you abused an obsolete factoid, you are now tasked with all operator duties for today, single-handedly. please be helpful, and have fun! :)
<jussi> hehe
<bazhang> anyone see amal029's comment in #ubuntu ? missed it at the time
<jpds> topyli: That's quite a delay.
<topyli> jpds: it takes time to fetch factoid from the archives
<topyli> it's the bureaucracy
<elky> $deity robinetd is obnoxious
<jpds> elky: robinetd is a $deity?
<Pici> hm...
<Pici> Thats annoying.
<ubottu> defrysk called the ops in #ubuntu (nlawson trolls)
<Pici> ugh
<Pici> Is my trollometer off?
<IdleOne> no it isn't
<IdleOne> but st__ needs to go
<ikonia> he's had previous warnings
<IdleOne> more then a dozen
<ikonia> just read the scroll back, enough
<jussi> hrm, nlawson in -community-team now
<Pici> jussi: Thats because I told him to go there.
<jussi> oh, ok
<IdleOne> I don't think he was trolling at all
<Pici> There was no indication that he was trolling in #u.
<IdleOne> I think he was excited and offtopic but not trolling
<Pici> mnepton sounds like something from quantum physics.
<ikonia> what is #ubuntu-community-team ?
<jpds> ikonia: The Four Amigos.
<jussi> ikonia: jonos private chat channel :P
<jussi> nah, really its a place where you can interact with Jono's team, plan stuff etc
<ikonia> how many channels does this name space need ???
<ts2> take the number of channels on freenode and devide by 2
<ts2> not counting loco channels
<jussi> ikonia: I have no problems with extra channels as long as they have a proper purpose. this channel is actually pretty busy and somewhat important...
<jussi> we are here to keep the channels that do exist safe and helpful for everyone. if theres a need for a new channel, no probs.
<Pici> I'm in 60 channels right now and 50 of them are probably Ubuntu related.
<jussi> IM in over 100 and about 90% of them ubuntu related
<ikonia> related and needed are two different things
<ubottu> In ubottu, AndrewMC said: wait is <reply> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jussi> !wait
<jussi> argh, what was the factoid which that originally was?
<IdleOne> patience
<ikonia> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ikonia> !repeat
<jussi> that one :D
<jussi> !-patience
<ubottu> patience is <alias> repeat - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 15:48:16 - last edited by Pici on 2009-06-05 12:49:50
<jussi> !-repeat
<ubottu> repeat aliases: patience - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 19:01:48 - last edited by Pici on 2010-10-13 17:32:14
<jussi> !wait is <alias>repeat
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jussi
<jussi> !wait -> andrewmc
<jussi> !wait > andrewmc
* jussi changed the topic of #ubuntu-ops to: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam | This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only | LoCo channel discussion/issues to #ubuntu-irc | Please exit the channel once your issue is dealt with. | We reserve the right to remove idlers | Channel is logged | IRCC nominations now open - see the ML.
<Pici> bleh
<killerloop> hi
<Pici> killerloop: I need to step away, but someone else should be with you shortly.
<Pici> Sorry.
<killerloop> Pici   I was banned in #kubuntu channel  again!
<killerloop> without reason
<killerloop> Pici  man, where are you?   do you go in the bat in 0:16 ?
<killerloop> Pici buy
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !sabdfl is =~ s/our/Ubuntu's Self-Appointed Benevolent Dictator For Life, our/
<tomaw> who admins the floodbots?
<tomaw> the host FloodBotK1 and FloodBot1 are from is going very soon
<IdleOne> tomaw: speak to ljl
<elky> tomaw, is floodbotk1 the one running from the same host as me? You as staff can check that.
<elky> (probably not if floodbot1 is from the same)
<ikonia> tomaw: what's up with the hosts ? up/down ?
#ubuntu-ops 2010-10-20
<ubottu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu (xmad)
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (nonsense has to stop)
<Amaranth> xmad is alright, just frustrated
<Amaranth> I talked to him, told him he was free to join again
<Amaranth> IdleOne: Did you talk to the other one or did the logs show that wasn't needed?
<IdleOne> I didn't talk to him. I removed for sake of fairness
<IdleOne> I understand how they are all frustrated
<Amaranth> Can I kick Matr|x?
<IdleOne> let's see if he keeps his word
<IdleOne> He doesn't want to reinstall for fear of losing his data (understandable)
<Amaranth> mash_ doesn't seem to have said anything except the lines that got him kicked
<maco> but...reinstalling doesnt delete /home
<maco> and ze should be backing that up anyway
<IdleOne> maco: if you have a separate /home
<maco> IdleOne: where've you been the last 3 years?
<IdleOne> in any case matr|x insist on doing this the hard way
<maco> if you have all one partition, too!
<IdleOne> really?
<maco> select to use the same partition, uncheck the format option, /home is saved
<IdleOne> heh, learned me something today.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Matr|x)
<ubottu> bastid_raZor called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Amaranth> You know, I think that command may just work
<maco> whichn?
<elky> Can someone add that string to idoru for an hour or so?
<maco> how we do that?
<elky> I don't think we can, but it'd be terribly satisfying.
<marienz> which string?
<maco> marienz: "rm -rf /*"
<marienz> hmmmmm
<maco> (obv dont run it)
<marienz> thanks for looking out, but I do run various linuxes myself, so yeah :)
<maco> eh anyone reading logs later needs to see the warning too
<KB1JWQ> maco: WHAT THE HELL DUDE!  I RAN THAT COMMAND AND IT ATE MY MACBOOK!!!1!
<KB1JWQ> :-D
<maco> i used to have it in my email signature
<maco> one of my professors almost did it, but when his macbook asked him for his password he decided maybe he shouldnt
<KB1JWQ> maco: You're kidding me.  Macs actually prompt for confirumation on that?
<KB1JWQ> From terminal?
<KB1JWQ> That's impressive.
<KB1JWQ> (I'm sure as hell not going to test the theory until I'm on somoene else's)
<maco> KB1JWQ: um...macs use sudo
<maco> sudo asks for passwords by default...
<jpds> KB1JWQ: s/MAC/FACE/ ?
<ubottu> In ubottu, h00k said: !linux is not windows
<h00k> bah, fail
<tonyyarusso> !windows | h00k, this has it
<ubottu> h00k, this has it: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<h00k> tonyyarusso: thanks :p
<h00k> tonyyarusso: it was a typo, anyway
<h00k> #ubuntu sure is fun today.
<Jordan_U> I suspect that lost_soul in #ubuntu is a troll.
<h00k> yes
<h00k> my /af wanted to op me in here, I think.
<lost_soul> hmmmm
<lost_soul> I would like to speak to h00k
<lost_soul> he banned me from promper ##ubuntu
<h00k> lost_soul: I had you forwarded here because of repeated messages to have you join the proper channel for the discussion.
<maco> and you're not banned from the channel where your discussion would be appropriate anyway
<lost_soul> I'm using ubuntu and I'm banned from there
<lost_soul> am I not
<lost_soul> I was merely asking questions
<lost_soul> and stating what I had heard
<maco> which were not on topic
<lost_soul> btw, ty for speaking over here h00k
<maco> you were told repeatedly that *only* tech support is on topic in #ubuntu (its not ##ubuntu, btw)
<lost_soul> so I get banned?
<lost_soul> seriously
<h00k> And you were told the proper place for such discussion, #ubuntu-offtopic is the proper place for that, which is what you were told.
<maco> for not following directions? yes
<h00k> ubottu: tell lost_soul about topic
<ubottu> lost_soul, please see my private message
<lost_soul> thankfully ubuntu isn't a real os so fuck it...  Debian kills em
<lost_soul> ubuntu just rewrites code
<h00k> lost_soul: With that attitude, I won't be removing your ban, either.
<lost_soul> good
<lost_soul> I don't need it with your attitude either
<h00k> lost_soul: Please come back when you're ready to discuss proper behavior in a channel.
<maco> lost_soul: please don't swear
<maco> (upstart wasnt new code? this is news to me...)
<h00k> lost_soul: please /part the channel and come back when you're ready to discuss proper etiquette regarding /topics in a channel, attitude, and language
<h00k> see also, !coc Code of Conduct
<lost_soul> I will say no more
<h00k> ubottu: tell lost_soul about CoC
<ubottu> lost_soul, please see my private message
<lost_soul> if you don't want me here...  boot me
<lost_soul> knowing I've done nothing wrong
<lost_soul> TRUTH
<h00k> !op | lost_soul
<ubottu> lost_soul: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> h00k called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (lost_soul)
<lost_soul> I don't understand what that is
<nhandler> lost_soul: Please part like you were requested to do.
<lost_soul> If I'm requested to part just boot me, grow a set of fucking balls
<h00k> I tried, anyway.
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (Omanza)
<IdleOne> thank you KB1JWQ
<KB1JWQ> No worries, he's a cross channel irritant today.
<IdleOne> why not just get them off network?
<KB1JWQ> He's evading something fierce; *.tmodns.net hits a couple dozen legitimate users.
<ubottu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu (FatDix)
<IdleOne> uhg
<IdleOne> ugh
<IdleOne> guh
<IdleOne> gonna be one of those nights
<KB1JWQ> Might want to +q *!*@*tmodns.net if he comes back.
<maco> is same person?
<KB1JWQ> Yes.
<maco> k
<IdleOne> done
<Jordan_U> Omanza is trolling in #ubuntu
<ubottu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu (Omanza)
<elky> Did someone let a cage of skiddies loose?
<h00k> yes
<h00k> twice
<elky> :(
<Jordan_U> sabayonuser3 may also be a troll (he's certainly in the wrong channel)
<ikonia> need to restart irssi, it's gone nuts
<elky> Some people just cannot learn, can they.
<topyli> not spaceghost anyway
<ikonia> !staff | Guest679855 multiple channels autojoin spam links
<ubottu> Guest679855 multiple channels autojoin spam links: hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, Pricey, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<CiphersSon> so i dont understand why im blocked from #ubuntu
<CiphersSon> any one around help me get unbanded from #ubuntu
<ikonia> CiphersSon: hang on
<ikonia> @btlogin
<CiphersSon> Ok thank you.
<ikonia> CiphersSon: you told people to "stfu kids" or "shut the fuck up kids" in #ubuntu
<CiphersSon> ?
<ikonia> why is that a question ?
<ikonia> you also posted a spam link
<CiphersSon> I honestly dont rember doing that....
<CiphersSon> when was this?
<ikonia> 14/08/2010
<ikonia> anything coming back
<CiphersSon> I cant make heads or tells of it.
<ikonia> the operator jpds banning you and removing you from the channel
<CiphersSon> theres only two things that i think could have happened
<ikonia> I bet I know one of them, but go on
<CiphersSon> either i was completely hammered drunk or i my friend was because i let him use this computer some times and only this computer witch i call my "chat box"
<ikonia> there we go, I knew it was going to be one of those two things
<ikonia> CiphersSon: you are responsible for your own behaviour even when drunk, or for your friends computer using your machine, username and ip
<ikonia> CiphersSon: go and talk to your friend and find out if he can make any sense of it
<CiphersSon> Well is there any thing i can do. I apologize  if that meens anything.
<ikonia> CiphersSon: take some time to speak to your friend to find out if it was him
<ikonia> then come back and let us know
<CiphersSon> Hes in nebraska
<CiphersSon> im in kansas
<persia> Apologies mostly only help for things one knows one did: if one doesn't have control over one's computer (friends use it, etc.), that tends to expect security precautions to be taken.
<ikonia> CiphersSon: use emai/telephone/skype
<ikonia> CiphersSon: let us know what you find out and we can look at the ban
<ikonia> CiphersSon: you're welcome to re-join this channel when you have additional information, in the mean time we ask that you leave the channel until we can discuss your ban with you
<jussi> oh dear... NOOOO! http://capslockday.com/
<Gary> CAPSLOCK IS COOL
<Tm_T> ...IT'S NOT THURSDAY ):
<jussi> lol
<persia> Tm_T, well be soon: only needs another hour in some places.
<Gary> CAPS LOCK IS CRUISE CONTROL FOR COOL!!!!111
 * Gary hides
<Flannel> Gary: BUT EVEN WITH CRUISE CONTROL, YOU STILL NEED TO STEER!
<persia> Flannel, Depends where you are.
<jussi> Flannel: welcome back, havent seen you around for a bit!
<Flannel> jussi: I've been around, just wasn't doing much but reading backscroll for two weeks while I was away on business travel.
<jussi> Flannel: ahh, business trips... yes, always fun
<Gary> ikonia: can you pastebin the spam you reported earlier?
<ikonia> Gary: http://pastebin.com/WyrBKnzD
<ikonia> Gary: it changed (I joined a few times to test it) but it was that sort of thing
<ikonia> mostly come from #drupal/#gentoo joins but did it when I joined #ubuntu and #mysql
<elky> <SpaceGhostC2C> Hey, the +q is easily the best gift I could have ever asked for. Mind making a note not to remove it? Thanks.
<elky> From the mouths of... I'm not really sure what.
<ikonia> make a note of that atttiude for when he comes here asking for it to be removed
<elky> It is what he requested, after all.
 * popey notes that SpaceGhostC2C is one of a very small number of people who have been ejected from the ubuntu-users mailing list
<ikonia> worth noting
<elky> popey, he is?
<popey> yup
<elky> I don't think I'll be unquieting him for a while then.
<elky> Some time to think will do him good.
<Tm_T> that nick does ring a bell
<popey> not convinced +q is the right way forward tbh
<popey> he was moderated on -users, but continued to get the mail and replied to people offlist
<popey> which I guess he'll still do on irc, by PMing people
<topyli> elky: he also rejoiced to me in pm and asked me if i can talk to you to not remove the quiet. i told him not to worry
<elky> topyli, Hmm, maybe we should indulge him in an upgrade?
<topyli> (assumed there was no imminent danger of you doing so)
<elky> popey, he's been known to in the past, yeah.
<elky> It wouldn't surprise me if he's in /that/ channel either.
<popey> this went to the CC because people complained that the atmosphere in -users was going down the pan
<ikonia> popey: I agree
<ikonia> elky: he's not
<elky> Dear deity, who is taking a dump on the international links out of .au?
<topyli> elky: agreed, let's change it to a simple ban, easier for everybody
<jussi> I like it when Qt gets a good word put in! :D http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2010/10/20/ubuntu-and-qt/
<persia> I'd like to advocate general use of +q.  It's less disruptive to have folks /msg folks in realtime than based on log polling.
<persia> Unless there are complaints about someone, in which case it makes more sense.
<elky> It's a good diffuser, yes
<elky> especially when the ears get plugged for a lalalalala session, or the start /ignoring
<persia> And many of the more annoying folk who just lack self control will be relatively happy with +1 but whine about +b
<jussi> persia: big plus one from me on that, we have talked about it within the ircc, and had planned to send a mail to the list
<elky> I'd like to see us utilise 15 second channel mutes in offtopic when things get stupid there too.
<jussi> so yes, please use +q a lot more, its a very good option for a lot of things
<jussi> got to run... laters
<persia> elky, That's an interesting idea.  Just +m for a bit and explain that it's too noisy, and then -m again?
<elky> persia, +m until they realise that they're being looked at sternly. some of them are good at ignoring ops
<elky> so we can be screaming stop for ages and they'll happily not notice. +m stops both sides simultaneously - no favouritism
<persia> I suspect my channels tend to be less disruptive, but I think I'll start using that once in a while.
<elky> esp. if we come in half way and there's a few mins of fast scrolling to try digest
<Tm_T> hi seeker
<elky> mostly I like it because it's equal blame
<seeker> Lo
<persia> Indeed.  The equal blame is nice.  Also the "Hey, stupid, there might be consequences" bit is a little easier to get across.
<Tm_T> seeker: you might like to identify yourself (;
<elky> It would probably resolve things quickly with "hey now look what you did" to the actual guilty party
<elky> As in the people who saw the whole thing will do that
<elky> I wouldn't recommend it for #u, but -offtopic definitely
<Tm_T> yup
<elky> Tm_T, it's him, he's hand-tied at the moment
<Tm_T> ah, didn't doubt it actually, just that if he wasn't aware of his unidentification
<seeker> Phone Irc client + forgotten password = not identified
<seeker> Will sort it out when not at work
 * Tm_T huggles seeker
<persia> elky, Indeed, for #ubuntu +m is just too dangerous, as it's always high-paced multithreaded goodness, even when there is a problem.
<elky> persia, yeah, it's a completely different dynamic. making newbies feel banned for asking questions isn't going to end happy
<Tm_T> ye
<persia> Just to confirm, if I +m somewhere, I still get to see what people try to say, right?
<Tm_T> it's rarely useful to +m #u anyway
<elky> persia, if you stay opped up yes
<persia> Tm_T, I'd say never :)
<elky> It'd start a panic before it solved anything
<persia> elky, Cool.  95% of the time all my channels work with me just asking people to calm, but it helps to know the tools for that other day and a half a month.
<Tm_T> persia: there has been few occasions when it has been necessary for a very short time
<persia> I'm surprised, but I believe it.
<elky> You can pretty much calibrate your full moon detector by that day and a half.
<seeker> The floodbots seem capable of handling major spamming now
<persia> heh
<elky> I can't see any IRCC comment on the +m option for -ot
<Tm_T> means they're not disagreeing (;)
<elky> Which doesn't mean they do, though.
<elky> er, i mean do agree
<Tm_T> I know
<persia> The IRCC member that was around just ran off though, so we may have a while to wait.
<topyli> a very short +m on -ot doesn't hurt the channel's productivity while you explain that the discussion that was just going on is not welcome
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> but this ofcourse after less harsh measures have failed
<topyli> then remove the +m and start making sure that the consequences are real for those who continue
<topyli> tm_T: this would very rarely be necessary
<Tm_T> sure
<topyli> i'm rather proud for having used "productivity" and "#ubuntu-offtopic" in the same sentence now
<elky> I'm rather confused by it.
<elky> topyli, where rarely is probably once a month.
<topyli> perhaps
<elky> Probably less now that spaceghost isn't there.
<elky> topyli, also, since he's not going to be coming here any time soon to discuss it, a memo to him from ircc explaining might be worthwhile. just because he's a rude sod doesn't mean we should be too :)
<ikonia> could someone explain why +q is better than +b
<elky> it gives them a chance to cool down and is less likely to result in an unproductive storming off.
<elky> it gives the message that you want them to shut up, not necessarily go away.
<ikonia> in terms of functionality
<ikonia> why is +q better than +b
<elky> because if they do storm off, they can come back.
<bazhang> less full ban list
<elky> and rather than just get a brick wall, they get in and have a chance to look around and /then/ figure out they're still reprimanded
<persia> I like it because sometimes folks are fine to read stuff, but just need a bit more control over themselves.  +q can help.
<ubottu> In ubottu, Aemaeth said: wcc is unable to speak, but if it speaks, please disregard it
<persia> +b makes them feel rejected, rather than part of the environment, but being punished
<elky> persia, yep, especially in #u
<elky> cutting people off often sabotages the negotiation process
<elky> and sometimes getting to see others thank the ops (although discouraged!) drives the message home that it's not just a personal thing with the op, it's other channel users too
<elky> It's mostly psychological.
<elky> ikonia, does that make sense at all?
<ikonia> sorry, had to step away
<ikonia> just got back
<ikonia> elky: I see what your suggesting
<elky> I often go to +q in ubuntu but get beaten by a boot
 * elky shrugs
<ikonia> guilty
<elky> If they don't look like they have actual interest in being there, +b. If they're asking or answering and have refused a "please stop that", then +q is worthwhile trying.
<persia> temporary +q is also useful for folks that are useful to have in-channel some times of day, and less useful others.  Some of them may even thank you later.
<nhandler> On that note, +q is also nice to pair with a PM conversation with the user. It seems most OPs are forgetting that a casual PM to the user should be the first step, not bringing them in here in front of all the OPs.
<bazhang> I do that all the time.
<elky> I find a PM conversation is a bit rude since I often step in while at work.
<elky> Asking people to a pm conversation I can't necessarily maintain isn't productive
<ikonia> nhandler: no-one is forgetting a casual PM can work, but a lot of the time, PM'ing the users causes them to blow up and then it gets into a "he said/she said"
<ikonia> we have this channel for a reason so it's transparant and logged
<ikonia> a pm is neither
<elky> Classic. So. 4 days before UDS, we have to change all the names of the blueprints. This means that all prior email correspondence about said blueprints is now void. The cleverness, it burns.
<ikonia> why ?
<elky> Do you have a list of stupid answers I could randomly pick from?
<jussi> elky: hrm?
<elky> jussi, all blueprints must now start with ubuntutheproject-
<jussi> elky: I thought jorge gave directions weeks ago about changuing that...
<jussi> yes, he did...
<jussi> I have email
<elky> jussi, I never saw it.
<elky> I'm only being told now.
<jussi> heh
<jussi> lemme see which list you needed to be on...
<jussi> this thread: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-October/031765.html
<jussi> ubuntu devel list
<Tm_T> I wonder why such mail is sent only to there
<elky> I've never subscribed to it, and I really don't intend to now.
<elky> the funny thing is, I'd already renamed this once, "weeks ago"
<jussi> youll have to tackle jorge about why it is only sent there
<elky> That's probably the last question I'd ask, actually. First being "Are you ok, is this stuff hurting your head yet?"
<persia> It's sent there under the assumption that "Developer" in UDS means ubuntu-devel folk.
<persia> Not correct, but that's why.
<jussi> persia: yeah, I can see why the assumption was made.
<persia> The naming is just a set of broken workarounds because nobody feels like making blueprints.launchpad.net work or making everyone register everything both on LP and in summit.ubuntu.com
<elky> Ah
 * elky headdesks.
<Pici> Ah, the old 'Blame LP' routine :P
<persia> Pici, No, really, even the LP folks agree.
<persia> Three issues: 1) the concept of "track" is unknown to LP.  2) the export tool has weird and specific requirements.  3) LP has only weak ways to find blueprints for a given cycle.
 * Mamarok is not an ubuntu dev and has no reason to read that devel list
<persia> the "team" part of the naming convention is for the workitems tracker, rather than summit, but there are still a number of schools of thought about how that ought work (and a session at UDS this time about how to make project management with LP sane)
<Tm_T> Mamarok: every Kubuntu devel is Ubuntu devel too IMO, although expecting everyone to follow that mailinglist isn't reasonable
<Mamarok> Tm_T: I am not a kubuntu-devel either, I do a lot of other things in Kubuntu, though, so still no reason
<Tm_T> yup
<Mamarok> crossposting to kubuntu-devel would be OK, though, I read that list :)
<elky> there really ought to be a UDS list.
<elky> if there is and I missed the memo, feel free to laugh at me
<jussi> YAML...
<persia> There isn't.
<jussi> persia: what no one told you about the secret UDS list? :D :P
<persia> I don't think we need a UDS list: I think that if it's not going to be a Developer summit (and clearly there are several folks here who don't identify with "Developer"), it makes sense to have another name.
<persia> jussi, I may not read email, but I do tend to have a good idea of most of the secret lists :p
<Mamarok> how about an announce list or some such?
<jussi> persia: I disagree, I think it is a developer summit. just some of us dont develop software, but community
<jussi> Mamarok: there is one of those
<Mamarok> jussi: called ubuntu-devel-announce....
<elky> jussi, I used pretty much those same words for the first UDS I went to
<jussi> hehe
<Mamarok> so how about a community mailing list?
<persia> jussi, Sure.  I'm happy with that, as long as folks identify with that definition.  It's just semantics, and we're stuck with either a promotional campaign *OR* prevelent cultural norms.
<jpds> Hey guys.
<jpds> Can someone -m #ubuntu-meeting please?
<jpds> This is relevant to robbiew's interests.
<Pici> Done :)
<robbiew> Pici: thnx
<jpds> So this ubuntu91human dude.
<ikonia> yes ?
<jpds> Like that.
<ikonia> got it
<Pici> Seriously?
<ikonia> ?
<Pici> 12:35:04 <Frots> hi, I've been trying the /disco command for the discolights in irssi but it doesnt seem to work
<Pici> And then when I told him that we didn't appreciate that he got confused.
<ikonia> a ha, I missed that
<ikonia> I actually think that's a script
<ikonia> I've seen someone else ask about something similar, ages ago
<Pici> In most irc clients /disco is usually an alias to disconnect
<ikonia> I wonder if the other guy was trying the same
<Pici> Hes in #irssi now, waiting for him to ask
<Tm_T> in irssi, /disco falls to /disconnect unless there's something set to that command
<marienz> are you sure? the version I'm on here does generally run commands if you type the first few characters and it's not ambiguous
<marienz> I've repeatedly accidentally /nick'd myself to something silly because I typoed my /nsi alias as /ni, and irssi decided I meant /nick
<Tm_T> marienz: that's what I mean actually (:
<marienz> oh, *falls*
<marienz> sorry, I read that as "fails" :(
<marienz> and no, my font isn't that terrible, I just wasn't paying enough attention
<ikonia> hello
<Pici> 'corntab'
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> I see it
<Pici> I wish there was a plugin for irssi to turn im-speak to real english.
<ikonia> I'll write one
<guntbert> Hi, I'd like to discuss my suggestion from two days ago about the !webmin factoid
<guntbert> !webmin is <sed> / See !ebox instead.//
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, guntbert said: !webmin is <sed> / See !ebox instead.//
<Pici> hmm
<Pici> Has anyone tested ebox 2.0?
<guntbert> Pici: looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox I see no "real" support here
<guntbert> I tested ebox shortly on a VM, it wanted to use only its own config files
<guntbert> so I'd say it is in no way equivalent to what webmin used to be
<Pici> !webmin =~ s/ See !ebox instead.//
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> I suppose if anyone has a good suggestion for an alternative they could suggest it.
<ts2> it's certainly not equivalent
<Pici> I mean suggest it in real-time, rather than on a factoid, although that would be good too.
<Pici> And ebox seems to have gone commercial anyway.  It took me 5 minutes to find their .deb files on their site.
<guntbert> Pici: my thoughts exactly, thx ...  have a nice time ... bye
<Pici> You too
<ts2> there is https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ebox.html so i guess it's somewhat supported
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1643 users, 15 overflows, 1658 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1643 users, 14 overflows, 1657 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1633 users, 15 overflows, 1648 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1638 users, 14 overflows, 1652 limit))
<erUSUL> 21:51 < ONSIrmIKRpY> the nigger walks into a nigger and goes to the nigger, "nigger the nigger, nigger?" and the nigger niggers, "nigger,  nigger na-nigger nigger." and so they both niggered.
<IdleOne> erUSUL: yup
<IdleOne> idoru killed
<erUSUL> someone has said that twice already with different nicks. maybe the same host?
<maco> nope
<IdleOne> different host but they bots are getting smarter it seems
<IdleOne> spam bots that is
<erUSUL> "no one says it would be easy... noone said it would be that hard..." the life of a op ;P
<erUSUL> cu
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, LjL said: !no offtopic is <reply> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too, and see !channels for other topical channels). Thanks!
<ikonia> Pici: re:ebox, what about puppet or landscape ?
<ikonia> I have no idea why ubuntu pushed ebox when it's never worked since it was put in
<ikonia> was SpaceGhostC2C changed to a ban in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> removed him based on popey's comments earlier that a +q is not appropriate
<SpaceGhostC2C> I was wondering about the validity of ikonia's kick.
<SpaceGhostC2C> If I'm +q, what does it matter?
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: I've banned you based on a conversation between the ops earlier
<jrib> SpaceGhostC2C: depends, maybe kick was a better response on second thought
<SpaceGhostC2C> jrib: I thought that was the decision of the op who put the +q on me?
<ikonia> not always
<jrib> SpaceGhostC2C: ops mostly work as a team with communication, etc.
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: if after discussion it's better to return you to +q I'll be more than happy to do that
<SpaceGhostC2C> also, the line that the op +q'd me for was telling the person who said "/me puts elky's boot up SpaceGhostC2C's arse" wasn't even brought up.
<jrib> anyway, I know nothing about the matter so I'll let ikonia handle it
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: I'm not fully aware of the original incident, so I'm not disputing anything on that with you,
<SpaceGhostC2C> ikonia: so where do you get the whole "You can't be trusted here" thing if you don't even know about the issue?
<SpaceGhostC2C> I mean, why now? what got your nickers in a twist?
<elky> We agreed to upgrade it to a ban, I just hadn't got around to doing the upgrading yet.
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: past behaviour and reputation within the ubuntu community, a discussion with other ops on this suggested this was a better option
<SpaceGhostC2C> Ah. that might make more sense.
<ikonia> elky: ahh perfect, thank you
<elky> Now, i'm already late for work, so ciao.
<SpaceGhostC2C> elky: Why exactly did you +q me on saying that I don't engage in any anal-related activity?
<SpaceGhostC2C> with her specifically.
<SpaceGhostC2C> "tapper: I don't engage in anal-related acts with elky, I might suggest you not say such things. Poor elky is likely to grow tired of your highlighting her. She already hates it when I do it.
<SpaceGhostC2C> "
<SpaceGhostC2C> And the relevant tapper line is, * tapper looks in his crystal ball and foresees elky's boot up SpaceGhostC2C 's behind
<SpaceGhostC2C> I couldn't well say what I wanted to tell him, which was something along the lines of shut the hell up.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Well, pretty ridiculous I might say.
<elky> Because turning a warning of punishment in to a sexual euphemism is creepy.
<SpaceGhostC2C> elky: It wasn't intended to be funny or disgusting. Maybe it'd be worth telling him to shut his <swear> face through pm instead?
<elky> SpaceGhostC2C, maybe you've had like a million chances to learn how to behave like a decent person and haven't learned.
<elky> Now, I really am late for work, so bye.
<SpaceGhostC2C> That's fine. I just think you're ridiculous, at least as much as I am. :)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
#ubuntu-ops 2010-10-21
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (BANLIST FULL, REMOVE SOME BANS)
<elky> just dropped a heap of more-than-weeks-old dynamic ones. there will be more, but I'm at work.
<IdleOne> removed some old bans also.
<elky> There's lots from like May in there, and I don't know how long since the floodbot lists were scoured, but anything that doesn't have a stupid hostmask that the floodbots have booted before october can really go too
<h00k> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> @btlogin
<h00k> Pici: are you around?
<h00k> I want to remove some bans, I want to make sure I run this unban.sh properly ;)
<h00k> yeah, I didn't.
<h00k> anyone else use unban.sh?
<h00k> I did it once.
<IdleOne> never even heard of it
<h00k> for irssi, unbanning a list of people
<nhandler> h00k: Just do /bans to see a list of bans. Then '/unban 22 57 45' to remove bans 22, 57 and 45
<h00k> nhandler: Pici has a nice shell script that works really easily, I tracked down my bans on the backtracker, I have them separated by line in a file, and unban.sh does it's magics
<nhandler> h00k: So you have a list of the ban strings?
<h00k> nhandler: http://paste.ubuntu.com/517167/
<h00k> nhandler: yep
<nhandler> h00k: If you have the ban strings, you can pass them to unban '/unban foo!*@* bar!*@* test!*@* *!*@gate/web/*'
<h00k> that would work
<nhandler> And that script has a lot of extra unnecessary code. If you try and adjust too many modes in one command, irssi will take care of splitting it up properly
<h00k> yeah, that works. One day I'd like to remember how to use the unban.sh, but it's taken care of.
<h00k> Thanks :)
 * nhandler is also wondering why the irssi script is in bash and not perl
<IdleOne> that same script could be used for xchat I assume?
<nhandler> IdleOne: Probably. It just looks like it echos the commands to run, it doesn't actually run it (although I'm sure there is a way to have the clients execute STDOUT)
<tonyyarusso> nhandler: Because some people like the non-melted parts of their brains
 * nhandler slaps tonyyarusso around a bit
<IdleOne> nhandler: could you write something for xchat that does the same as /bans in irssi?
 * IdleOne hands nhandler a Narwhal to slap tonyyarusso with
<tonyyarusso> Tusk fight!
<nhandler> IdleOne: /bans doesn't do much, /unban is what you probably want
<nhandler> You can get a list of bans fairly easily with /mode #channel +b
<IdleOne> yeah I was hoping for something that can read the ban list, return only the bans set by me and then let me /unban #,#,#
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: That would be useless because Freenode splits so much, so everythings just set by some server.
<IdleOne> or maybe a script that remembers locally the bans I set. I hate having to scroll the ban list lol
 * IdleOne is looking for the easiest/laziest way out as possible
<IdleOne> I think I just need to learn me perl
<jrib> have your script fetch your bans from the ban tracker
<IdleOne> jrib: I know no perl :(
 * IdleOne needs to learn to script before scripting
<jrib> IdleOne: if you know some sort of scripting it shouldn't be hard to learn enough perl to do it
<IdleOne> you're gonna make me say it, aren't you?! OK I don't know any programming language
<elky> ♪♫...narwhals narwhals swimming in the ocean, causing a commotion, 'cuz they are so awesome...♫♪
<tonyyarusso> Just write it in a sane language like python, take all of the keywords out and replace them with curly braces, and put "my" and the beginning of every other line.  Voila, perl!
<IdleOne> you made it so simple
<IdleOne> thanks :)
<jrib> ah well, a programming language is easy to learn if you have a project you are interested in imo.  Just start and don't be afraid of having ugly/bad code.  It's more important to just play and then improve it imo
<jrib> irssi-python probably still works
<jrib> or you could move on to weechat :)
<jrib> then you could write it in C, perl, python, ruby, or tcl
<IdleOne> xchat supports tcl also
<IdleOne> I think
<jrib> oh I assumed you used irssi because you wanted to learn perl :P
<IdleOne> ok, what do you experts suggest for a first time language?
<jrib> python
<nhandler> jrib: You are 100% that the best way to learn is to have a project. I learned Perl probably 7 years ago when I made a chat bot for AOL Instant Messenger
<IdleOne> I just shed a tear
<IdleOne> nhandler: say it ain't so :(
<nhandler> Sadly, it is. It was actually a very good learning project, as I got to learn about all the important features of Perl
<IdleOne> Well I guess, my wanting/need of certain features is a good reason to learn
<IdleOne> less features and more specific functionality catered to my want
<IdleOne> s*
<ikonia> looks like spaceghost found #debian-offtopic as his new #ubuntu-offtopic
<Madpilot> lucky them
<Madpilot> spaceghost... hasn't he been a years-long troll? the name rings bells far back in my skull
<elky> ikonia, they can keep him
<elky> they will, however, not give him the grace we did.
<ikonia> they have a lot loser set of guidelines so it may work out for him
<elky> not necessarily. "Being obnoxious" will fall foul really quickly.
<ikonia> we'll see
<rww> hola. see peyman in #ubuntu.
<rww> alrighty, I guess I'll ping you all instead.
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu (peyman flooding)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from peyman)
<rww> jpds: thanks
<jpds> Well, if hell is true, so is heaven.
<elky> jpds, no, heaven is caek.
<ikonia> I could use cake right now
<jpds> ikonia: Indeed.
<elky> griefcake!
<jrib> cake isn't all that great
<jrib> chocolate mousse is where it's at
<elky> Tiramisu
 * popey might have to make some cake in a cup 
<jussi> yeah, but the cake is a lie!
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (18))
<Pici> ikonia: puppet is lots to configure and landscape is commercial.
<Pici> ikonia: unless I'm less familiar with puppet than I thought.
<ikonia> Pici: puppet does have setup work involved sure, but setup work against non-functionaing product, there must be a tradeoff
<ikonia> and I thought landscape had a free cut down version
<Pici> h00k: still need me?
<Pici> h00k: oh, read the sb.  Its ./unban.sh filethathasthehostmasks
 * nhandler still finds /unban easier
<Pici> I was using this originally for mass un-exempting.  I'd pull the +e list down, play around with grep and cut, and then have a nice set of mode commands that I could just paste back in irssi.
<nhandler> Pici: Ah. Normally, I just go through the list and as I see hosts that need to be -e'ed, I add them to my /modeset command
<gnomefreak> why didnt the floodbat tell us about the flood of users /quiting
<gnomefreak> welcome bazhang :)
<bazhang> ubuntu_ (~ubuntu@90.150.65.204)  looks like idoru took someone out who was flooding but not spamming (just in Russian is all) in #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> what happened to me
<jpds> gnomefreak: Very philosophical question.
<gnomefreak> ok that was very odd
<gnomefreak> i didnt lose a connection
<jussi> [15:43:17] <-- gnomefreak76 (~gnomefrea@ubuntu/member/gnomefreak) has quit (Ping timeout: 255 seconds)
<gnomefreak> trust me apt would have hit me over the head if idid
<gnomefreak> jussi: that would mean i changed my nick? since i only have been logged in under this name
<jussi> gnomefreak: no idea, thats all I see here...
<gnomefreak> could it be someone tried using that name and it auto gave me it?
<gnomefreak> that was odd
<elky> I dunno, I've had apt hang on during connection burps before
<gnomefreak> 1 good think about natty is gcc4.5 is breaking xulrunner :)
<gnomefreak> s/think/thing
<gnomefreak> i think that was when i hit the wrong icon
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (TheThing|4chan appears to be abusive - 4.5)
<Pici> maco: We really shouldn't be encouraging conversations about spam in #ubuntu, Its usually best to tell them that its already been handled.
<maco> k taking it to pm
<Pici> :)
<IdleOne> Morning
<Pici> ugh
<Pici> IdleOne: hi
<jpds> Hmm.
<IdleOne> his client sucks at identifying and the channel is at fault
<IdleOne> heh
<Pici> Is 'kubuntu plasma netbook system' in Software Center kubuntu-desktop?
<jussi> I dont think so
<Pici> Someone else suggested that. :/
<IdleOne> kubuntu-desktop is kubuntu-desktop
<Pici> Whats this other thing then?
<IdleOne> probably a mish mash of package names and confusion
<IdleOne> maco: ^^
<maco> kde-plasma-netbook is the plasma netbook package
<Pici> Oh.  kubuntu-netbook - Kubuntu Plasma Netbook system
<maco> though theres also kubuntu-netbook wihch should be transitional...
<maco> and plasma-netbook
 * Pici shrugs
<Pici> I don't remember typing that.
<jacekowski> i want to dispute recent actions of #ubuntu-uk op popey
<jacekowski> he banned me for saying that i don't like him
<IdleOne> jacekowski: You will have to take that up in #ubuntu-irc
<jussi> right. popey, care to comment?
<IdleOne> or here
<jussi> IdleOne: lets do it here for now
<IdleOne> okie
<popey> I have warned jacekowski on numerous occasions about his attitude to supporting people in -uk
<jussi> jacekowski: in future though, #ubuntu-irc is the places
<jacekowski> jussi: ok
<jussi> can someone point me to logs?
<popey> he's been removed from the channel before now after being inappropriate and being deliberately unhelpful
<jacekowski> popey: i copied and pasted ready answer
<popey> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2010/10/21/%23ubuntu-uk.html
<popey> you just told them to google
<jacekowski> with ready search query
<popey> and gave a phrase which results (for me at least) in an answer only appropriate for a release of Ubuntu 5 years ago
<jacekowski> and later before you kicked me i copied and pasted ready answer
<jacekowski> <jacekowski> ubuntu change splash -> google.com -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1307450
<popey> As I said, I've mentiond to you in the past that your attitude is often deliberately unhelpful
<popey> 16:11:37 < jacekowski> i refuse to give him ready answer
<popey> thats not the way we like to help people who come in asking for help
<jacekowski> but i gave him search terms for google
<jacekowski> little bit of initiative from his side should be expected
<popey> which fail, as I pointed out, the search term you used resulted in a duff result.
<jussi> hrm
<popey> this is not the first time I've spoken to you about this kind of support
<jacekowski> hmm, i just tried google.co.uk and result i pasted is still at 1st page
<jussi> jacekowski: we have a guideline "when helping, be helpful". - have you read the guidelines yet?
<jacekowski> jussi: yes
<jussi> jacekowski: part of that is when giving support, you need to know that the support you give is helpful, or give a caveat that you found it in $place, and it may be incorrect.
<jussi> jacekowski: it seems you have a history of not checking, which is a valid reason to ban.
<jacekowski> jussi: i looked at it and it was correct on my google
<jussi> jacekowski: correct on google, != correct.
<jacekowski> jussi: it's always popey that has a problem, and it happened very often that many hours later i got a warning from him on query
<jacekowski> for something i said hours before
<jacekowski> like he's just picking on me
<popey> I am not awake 24x7
<popey> contrary to popular opinion
<jacekowski> and reading all i said in past 24h
<jussi> jacekowski: popeycannot be present every minute, and I applaud him for reading back and letting you know you were incorrect
<popey> brb bio break
<jacekowski> well, i don't belive he's reading hours worth of backlog
<jussi> jacekowski: ops are taught to read back and check on how things are going
<jussi> I do it, as do many others.
<IdleOne> Also there is no time limit on breaking channel policy, it does not expire.
<jacekowski> thing is that he's only op that told me anything
<jacekowski> even that other ops were present at the time
<IdleOne> well, that is something that popey might chose to discuss with the other channel ops.
 * Daviey pipes in.... jacekowski, i have seen you be less than helpful in the past.  I haven't read the logs for this occasion 
<jussi> jacekowski: perhaps he is the only op with the rquired knowledge. however, the point is moot, as if you are consistently giving out poor advice, that needs to be sorted
<Daviey> but it's not the first time you have been banned for similar
<jacekowski> Daviey: only by popey
<Daviey> jacekowski: popey often notices this before the rest of the ops, because he is the most active op in -uk.
<Daviey> infact, most active person i believe.
<jussi> jacekowski: the point remains, if you are giving out poor advice, this needs to be sorted.
<popey> 16:25:36 < jacekowski> well, i don't belive he's reading hours worth of backlog
<popey> for the record, I do
<maco> so do i
<jussi> Lets try keep this to the relevant people please.
<popey> on the recent occasion when I warned you some hours after the last incident, I got absolutely no response whatsoever.
<jussi> jacekowski: so in this case, the ban seems entirely correct. However, If you can show that you are willing to reconsider how you give advice, I am sure that popey and the other UK ops would reconsider your ban.
<popey> on the time before that I asked if you'd change your attitude, and you were pretty evasive about doing anything to change you behaviour
<jussi> jacekowski: So if you will, please take it up again with Daviey and popey and the other UK ops (in #ubuntu-irc) and if you still feel that the decision is wrong, take a look at !appeals
<jussi> jacekowski: is there anything else you need from us?
<jacekowski> not at the moment
<jacekowski> thanks for a time
<jussi> Hopefully that came across as fair and considered.
<IdleOne> I think he may have left feeling the decision is still wrong.
<IdleOne> doesn't mean it was
<popey> thing is he does help some people who as deep technical questions about subjects he's interested in
<popey> but in the next breath calls someone who replies to ubuntu bug reports with boilerplate text a "cunt"
<Pici> jpds: you around?
<jpds> Pici: Hey.
<Pici> jpds: quidnunc in #ubuntu is asking about archive mirror rsync frequencies.  I suggested the +archivemirrors page, but hes looking for something more specific, is that information shared?
<jpds> Pici: Completely depends on the mirror adm's decision.
<jpds> Pici: Sorted.
<Pici> jpds: Thanks!
<IdleOne> I wonder what bit perlsyntax
<Pici> He has a history of doing things like that.
<IdleOne> oh I see
<IdleOne> he didn't like the answer/help being given
<jpds> IdleOne: Didn't we already ban that guy?
<IdleOne> I +q earlier and talked a little with him
<IdleOne> seems he forgot the message
<IdleOne> now he is banned
<Pici> Good.
<IdleOne> I told him that sort of talk was unacceptable and he said he understood.
<IdleOne> guess he didn't
<jpds> Some people.
 * topyli rolls eyes
<IdleOne> 9.04 is EOL?
<IdleOne> !9.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<IdleOne> need to update the factoid
<Pici> On the 23rd iirc.
<tsimpson_> 18 months is the non-LTS support period iirc
<jussi> Jaunty eol... lovely
<IdleOne> ubottu: 9.04 is Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, IdleOne said: ubottu: 9.04 is Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<IdleOne> see this is why I run +1 all the time. no worrying about eol
<IdleOne> :)
<Pici> !no jaunty is <reply> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> ( https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2010-September/000137.html )
<popey> IdleOne: you on natty now!?
<IdleOne> yup
<IdleOne> since the 14th
<popey> crikey, I am never that brave/foolhardy
<popey> :)
<IdleOne> night before the email went out :P
<IdleOne> did the same with maverick
<popey> Octohedra in #u ?
<popey> gone
<IdleOne> !guidelines > Octohedra
<Pici> good catch
<IdleOne> thank you. I noticed that keeping my eyes open is a lot more effective
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (21))
<MichealH> Hi I have noticed that in #x the topic is: The topic for #xubuntu is: topic
<MichealH> Is it intentional?
<charlie-tca> #x
<MichealH> #xubuntu
<ikonia> it's not :topic
<charlie-tca> something is wrong with your client, then. the topic is bigger than that
<ikonia> its was set on the 11th october and is a complete topic
<MichealH> I know that was a example
<ikonia> what was an example
<MichealH> the topic
<MichealH> It really shows up al
<ikonia> MichealH: what is the problem you are reporting ?
<MichealH> One sec
<charlie-tca> I show it to be 4 lines in Xchat
<ikonia> #join #xubuntu
<ikonia> oops
<MichealH> 16:30 -!- Topic for #xubuntu: Topic for #xubuntu is: Official Xubuntu Support Channel | Xubuntu 10.10 is out! http://xubuntu.org/news/10.10-release Download, Share it, Seed it!
<MichealH>           Please read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/MaverickMeerkat/Final | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Offtopic: #xubuntu-offtopic | Regular
<MichealH>           helpers: #ubuntu-irc-helpers
<MichealH> That the issue
<ikonia> MichealH: then there is a problem with your client
<ikonia> MichealH: stretch the window
<MichealH> I used /topic?
<MichealH> Its irssi also.
<ikonia> so?
<ikonia> it's not
<ikonia> MichealH: what client are you using
<ikonia> I'm using irssi
<ikonia> and it formats fine
<popey> looks fine in irssi here
<ikonia> MichealH: try expanding the size of your windows
<ikonia> MichealH: make them a little bigger to allow you to display formatting better
<charlie-tca> looks right in xchat, too
<knome> fixed.
<MichealH> See how it says "Topic for #xubuntu: Topic for #xubuntu is:"
<knome> topic started with "Topic for #xubuntu is"
<MichealH> Thanks knome
<knome> no problem.
<MichealH> Anyway... See you!
<ikonia> what's wrong with the word The topic for xubuntu is?
<ikonia> why is that a problem ?
<knome> ikonia, that read in the topic
 * charlie-tca shrugs
<ikonia> knome: sorry, I'm not seeing it
<knome> ikonia, i fixed it already
<ikonia> knome: no, I'm looking at charlie-tca topic and it reads finr
<ikonia> fine
<ikonia> "the topic for Xubuntu is blah blah blah"
<ikonia> rather than just "blah blah blah"
<ikonia> not a problem
<ikonia> it's just words
<popey> :)
<knome> well, imo it's better that there is no useless words in the beginning of the topic, just because eg. irssi windows are usually small
<ikonia> dreamtraveler: hi there, how can we help
<dreamtraveler> i am not in need of something
<dreamtraveler> reboot:p
<IdleOne> dreamtraveler: Can you please part the channel in that case. There is a no idleing rule here
<IdleOne> idling*
<MichealH> Also What do does this topic mean by IRCC nominations?
<ikonia> nominations for the IRCC community council
<MichealH> Okay
<MichealH> I will see the ML
<MichealH> See you!
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> $1000000 says he nominate himself
<knome> nominating himself is allowed.
<ikonia> didn't say it wasn't
<ikonia> just betting $1000000 he does
<ikonia> any takes ?
<IdleOne> and he will get a nicely worded email explaining why he is not yet qualified.
 * charlie-tca thinks ikonia is correct
<IdleOne> do you have $1000000?
<ikonia> it's a safe bet
<knome> is it really our business to think about if he does or not?
<IdleOne> if you do, can I be your son :)
<ikonia> knome: I'm allowed to comment
<IdleOne> knome: not really
<ikonia> the nominations are open, so yes, it is anyones business
<ikonia> if you want I'll move my comments on it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<knome> ikonia, sorry to say, but i'm not sensing a very positive tone on the comments
<ikonia> it's not positive
<knome> so it's okay to throw negative comments about people in the ops channel?
<ikonia> no, it's ok to say I think he's going to nominate himself, and I don't think that is a good thing
<knome> does that leave the ops neutral regarding future bans and issues?
<ikonia> not being a good candidate for the council doesn't effect any judgment on bans
<ikonia> if you want I'll discuss this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<knome> this is not really about the nominations stuff.
<ikonia> I felt it appropriate in here as the operators have an interest in who applies and suceeds on the application
<ikonia> knome: what is it about then ?
<IdleOne> asked neurochrome in PM to keep the language family friendly. he agreed without issue.
<knome> ikonia, about the negative tone of the comments ops throw about people who leave the channel
<ikonia> ok, I'll make myself crystal clear
<ikonia> I think michaelh would be a poor nomination to the IRC community council, and I think it would be unwise for him to nominiate himself, but I believe he will anyway
<jussi> what is this IRC community council you are all on about?
<jussi> ikonia: everybody is free to apply though ;)
<IdleOne> jussi: nothing for you to worry your pretty little head about :P
<ikonia> jussi: exactly, just as everyone is free to comment
<jussi> IRC Council last time I checked ;)
<ikonia> however, if the operators channel is not appropriate I will take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<knome> ikonia, nvm.
<jussi> ikonia: however it likely reflects badly on us if we have lots of negative comments in here
<ikonia> knome: not at all, heaven forbid I have an opinion on the subject based on my experiences with the user
<ikonia> jussi: don't talk nosnese
<ikonia> my individual opinions do not reflect bad on the channel
<ikonia> if you feel it does I'll discuss this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<knome> jussi, exactly what i was thinking.
<jussi> ikonia: that may be more appropriate.
<ikonia> jussi: ok - then lets remove all negative views about any users situation from the channel
<ikonia> jussi: and you can rest assured, I'll be watching
<ikonia> and the same goes for any positive comments, as that can be seen as favourtism
<knome> imo if the negative or positive comments is relevant to resolving an issue, that's fine, but if it's thrown after the user left the channel just out of pure annoyance or whatever, it's really unnecessary
<knome> s/comments/comment/
<ikonia> knome: you can sleep easy - I'll make sure I say it to the users face next time
<ikonia> but I'll also not do it in this channel
<ikonia> lets keep it for official business only
<knome> oh well..
<ikonia> knome: I'm curious, would you have comaplined if I said I hope michael applies to the IRCC I think he'd be a good edition ?
<knome> no, because i don't think trying to create a positive athmosphere would be bad.
<ikonia> why is ok to publicly support someone, but not publicly say not good
<ikonia> that is showing a bias for bans in the future as your initial comment claimed
<ikonia> eg: I favour him
<knome> well again, i am not talking about the IRCC nominations but negative comments/tone in the channel generally
<ikonia> but postive ones are gine ?#
<ikonia> fine ?
<knome> do you think trying to keep the mood cheerful is bad?
<ikonia> cheerful isn't what I you complained about
<ikonia> you said it showed a bias
<knome> please.
<ikonia> (bad typing there)
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> please what
<knome> it's not about the nominations
<ikonia> err it was
<knome> no.
<ikonia> that's why I said $10000 he nominates himself
<knome> i was, and am talking about the negative tones of the comments about users after they've left the channel
<knome> not about nominations
<ikonia> yes, about his potential nomination
<ikonia> I believe it would be a negative thing if he nominated himself
<tsimpson_> can we stop this now please?
<knome> as you don't seem to understand what i'm trying to say, please let's stop it
<ikonia> tsimpson_: why ? it's discussion about how to use this channel
<IdleOne> ikonia: why do you think it would be a negative thing if he nominated himself?
<ikonia> IdleOne: because he has a poor understanding of irc and ubuntu in general, he's young and too eager to make decisions off the fly
<knome> tsimpson_, i suppose there isn't #ubuntu-ops-offtopic :)
<tsimpson_> there is /msg ;)
<ikonia> tsimpson_: publicly logged and transparant
<knome> tsimpson_, too bad irc does not support 2+ user /msg's
<IdleOne> ikonia: his lack of experience would be a major obstacle to getting voted in I agree but the feedback he gets from the CC would be positive I would hope.
<seeker> And ops can't create a private channel to discuss stuff together in, otherwise it isn't transparent
<ikonia> IdleOne: I agree, but hopefully realistic rather than wrapped in sunshine
<tsimpson_> then the mailing list would be a more appropriate medium
<seeker> And who knows what sort of comments we might make in there about users!
<ikonia> tsimpson_: why ?
<ikonia> tsimpson_: (genuinly)
<IdleOne> ikonia: I would hope so also.
<IdleOne> anyway I strayed from the subject
<ikonia> IdleOne: it's a valid question,
<tsimpson_> ikonia: just because -ops is mostly for admining the channels, if we are discussing the purpose of -ops, it's probably better to not have it in -ops
<seeker> tsimpson_: There is Boone needing support right now, and it is a matter pertaining to -ops
<ikonia> tsimpson_: it's discussing -ops behaviour
<seeker> *Boone
<seeker> Gag
<seeker> *noone
<seeker> *gah
<tsimpson_> ikonia: yeah, that would probably be better on the ML
<ikonia> fair enough
<tsimpson_> more people get to read/reply than right here
<tsimpson_> and it feel more of an "offical" comment when sent to the ML
<seeker> All Ikonia said was " I bet $XXX that he nominates himself"
<seeker> He didn't make any comments about his thoughts on that until he was asked about it
 * tsimpson_ is not taking sides and doesn't have the full backlog
<ikonia> no sides needed, it's just a difference of opinion
<tsimpson_> give me an hour for irclogs.u.c to update and I'll comment ;)
<seeker> And I agree in the assessment that he would be likely to nominate himself
<seeker> It was knome that stated that we shouldn't discuss who nonminates themselves (which I disagree with - it is important to the running of this channel)
<knome> seeker, incorrect.
<knome> seeker, once again, i was not talking about nominations.
<knome> as i seem to be misunderstood here tonight, i'll just shut my mouth.
<ikonia> knome: nope, you're bang on, I fully take the point your making, so it's not lost on my, I just disagree with it
<seeker> Sorry, my phone battery died
<knome> ikonia, sorry if you feel like it was an attack towards you - definitely was not - but really, unnecessary negative comments about users, even if they were long-time banned are imo not really acceptable.
<ikonia> lost on "me"
<ikonia> knome: I take the point, but if you live by that, then you can't make positive comments about users either
<ikonia> I find it better to be personally honest, but that doesn't mean it effects judgment
<ikonia> I still hold the views I hold even if I say them outloud or not
<knome> ikonia, i partly agree. this is about more than just what happened today - calling people names etc.
<seeker> Whether or not we here in -ops like someone has little beating
<ikonia> I didn't call anyone a name
<knome> ikonia, you didn't.
<seeker> *bearing on whether they are banned/unbanned
<ikonia> knome: ooh, good, I thought you where suggesting I had then, if so I'd totally missed the part where I called someone a name
<knome> ikonia, i didn't say you did, but calling people names is not nonexistent
<ikonia> what is the name calling all abou t?
<knome> umm
<ikonia> ooh, I see what your saying
<ikonia> never mind, re-read what you said
<knome> i mean, calling people names happen
<ikonia> does it ?
<ikonia> I've not seen that beyond things like " a known troll "
<seeker> knome: Examples?
<ikonia> or that sort of thing
<knome> 10:17 +Flannel: freaking idiot.
<knome> 12:41 +ikonia: being an idiot in #freenode too
<knome> from my lastlog
<knome> just the two last comments with "idiot"
<ikonia> ok, so I'll make sure I'll say "idiotic behaviour in freenode also"
<seeker> Not really insults
<ikonia> thats fine, if saying someone is being an idiot is unacceptable, then that stops
<seeker> You generally find people behaving idiotically on irc,
<knome> seeker, would you feel neutral if someone said you're an idiot?
<seeker> Or there wouldn't be a need for this channel
<seeker> "feel natural"?
<ikonia> if you where behaving like one flooding the channel with spam/insults, then yes, I'd feel ok
 * maco tosses in http://disabledfeminists.com/2009/10/11/ableist-word-profile-idiot/
<knome> seeker, neutral i said
<seeker> Sorry, on a phone
<Pici> Words change meaning.
<seeker> They are entitled to their opinion
<IdleOne> seeker: neutral as in no feelings about being called an idiot
<Pici> But thats neither here nor there.
<seeker> Like I said, they are
<knome> it's not really about the words, it's about the tone. i agree it's bad to just take some examples from lastlog, but the audience wanted examples
<seeker> Entitled to their opinion. I may not go out of my way to help them
<seeker> But I won't ban for it on it's own
<ikonia> knome: so all you would like to see is "that user is also being a problem in #freenode too" rather than "they are being idiots in #freenode too"
<seeker> See paladine in -uk for an example
<knome> ikonia, don't you think the former has a better/more neutral tone in it's comment?
<maco> i agree with knome
<ikonia> knome: if I had said something like "they are being dick heads in #freenode too" I would totally agreee, however behaving like idiots, when they are I don't see a problem with
<ikonia> knome: but if thats something you feel passionatly about, I'm happy to make sure the word idiots is not used
<ikonia> (and other similar examples)
<knome> ikonia, sounds good :)
<knome> it's hard to catch exact tones in irc
<knome> so better to use neutral words if possible
<ikonia> it's not, you caught both the inteded ones I used - yes, I think they are behaving like idiots (negative) and I bet $100000 he applies (negative) you saw them just fine, as they where intended
<knome> ok, let's say that sometimes it's hard to catch them ;)
<jussi> ikonia: you about?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Dr_Wi11is appears to be abusive - 4.5)
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu (adem spm)
#ubuntu-ops 2010-10-22
<Pici> ikonia: I'm getting frustrated just reading #ubuntu
<ikonia> I'm close to hanging myself
<elky> :(
 * elky confiscates ikonia's shoelaces and belt.
<ikonia> too late, my spirit is dead
<elky> Oh, you still had one of those?
<ikonia> a little
 * IdleOne hands ikonia a piece of chocolate
<IdleOne> sooths the spirit
<ikonia> it will take more than that
<ikonia> all that and he wasn't typing it right
<IdleOne> :)
<h00k> My VPS was powered off :(
<IdleOne> power it back on, send a nasty email, call someone.
<IdleOne> none of which will help you right away
<IdleOne> so ignore me
<ikonia> I think I'm going to turn in, please watch #ubuntu it's not good tonight
 * h00k heads over to #ubuntu
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (FloodBot1)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (FloodBot1)
<maco> um theres a user named akshit_  ... the "shit" in there makes me think maybe they should change it. but then it might be some other language...
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Flannel> Yeah, that's a regular name
<IdleOne> staff you may want to talk to AndChat| (~AndChat@206.sub-97-36-248.myvzw.com) sending dcc exploits
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<yagoo> how come i can't join #ubuntu?
<yagoo> ?
<IdleOne> just a moment yagoo
<IdleOne> yagoo you were banned because of excessive off topic chatter in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> and when asked to stop you continued
<IdleOne> sound about right to you?
<yagoo> ?
<IdleOne> what didn't you understand about what I said?
<yagoo> i cant even remember the last time i was on ubuntu.. i'm helping um what_if with his ubuntu
<yagoo> in #linux
<IdleOne> was on the 16th
<yagoo> Well i think someone has made a mistake.
<yagoo> :/
<yagoo> hmm
<IdleOne> !guidelines > yagoo
<ubottu> yagoo, please see my private message
<yagoo> well if u decide to cut the community short..
<yagoo> that's fine with me..
<IdleOne> !coc > yagoo
<yagoo> i didnt do anything..
<IdleOne> fine then
<IdleOne> I was going to ask that he reads those links and I would remove the ban....
<jussi> IdleOne: perhaps its better to say, Im going to send you a few links to read... blah then send the links. feels a bit rude to join and be talking to people, the suddenly staert "spamming" with links/bot stuff.
<IdleOne> makes sense. I'll let them know before sending links next time.
<jussi> :)
<knome> morning people
<jussi> morning knome
<Jordan_U> BEAT_MODE in #ubuntu is probably a troll.
<Jordan_U> Definitely a troll.
<ubottu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu (BEAST_MODE)
<jussi> Jordan_U: sorted now?
<Jordan_U> Yes.
<lahwran> I don't want to actually call !ops in #ubuntu-offtopic, but LavaEagle can't seem to get !msgthebot into his head
<lahwran> would one of you mind helping explain to him? ;)
<jussi> lahwran: hi
<jussi> is it still a problem?
<lahwran> well ... it's a rather laid-back problem, it's not serious flooding or anything
<lahwran> hence my hesitation to make good on my threat to call !ops
<lahwran> but yes, he is still misusing the bot
<jussi> yeah, Im reading now, and Gary is being awesome
<Gary> \o/
<jussi> Gary: you a named op in there?
<Gary> got the day off today, for dossing about, expect more! :-)
<jussi> lahwran: ok, thanks for the heads up. anything else we can help you with?
<Gary> yes, named
<jussi> Gary: great, Ill go back to work then :)
<lahwran> no, that's it :)
<jussi> lahwran: you might want to take a peak at the topic here sometime soon
 * Gary dies a little
<jpds> But it's your day off?
<Gary> the dieing was in relating to making yet another joke about the CoC in -offtopic
<Gary> relation even
<Gary> needmoarcoffee
<jpds> Gary: Was Daviey involved?
<Gary> for once, no, it was all my fault
<jussi> Gary: since when was it ever not your fault? :D
<Gary> true
 * jussi huggles Gary
 * Daviey glares
<Daviey> passionately
 * Gary licks
 * knome huggles Daviey from the back
<Gary> he likes that
<Daviey> :o
 * Daviey closes his mouth
 * knome tickles Daviey from the armpit
<Daviey> *from*?
<knome> O:)
<tonyyarusso> great, apparently it's a weird day :)
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu ghassen continued to ask about mac on PC installs, was warned in channel and in pm, was kicked, warned again in pm, came back with abuse, banned, now abusing in pm
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> ikonia: uname -a on a vps isn't always going to be accurate.  My linode uses a custom kernel.
<Pici> And it runs Ubuntu.
<ikonia> Pici: yup, but if it's a custom kernel - it's game over as they normally are custom images
<ikonia> there we go,
<elky> In which case the vps maker gets to do the supporting of whatever voodoo they used.
<ikonia> exactly
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Roadcrosser)
<Pici> Hah
<jpds> I'm surprised we haven't been hit by http://capslockday.com/ yet.
<Pici> We did a little bit, not much though.
<Pici> #freenode has though.
 * tonyyarusso HELPS OUT THE CAUSE FOR JPDS
<jpds> WTH.
<jpds> I think #ubuntu-server is going a step too far...
<IdleOne> I was just looking at that.
<IdleOne> no ubottu in -server?
<IdleOne> never mind. I'm typoed again today
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (rightsupremist  caps lock....)
<tonyyarusso> jpds: with caps?  /me isn't in it atm
<jpds> tonyyarusso: Rude words.
<tonyyarusso> ah
<ubottu> slidinghorn called the ops in #ubuntu (exploiter language repeated)
<tsimpson_> jpds: (you're not in -bots-team) can you set '@channel #ubuntu-classroom plugins.Encyclopedia.ignores find info logs' and for #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (sakjq0 appears to be abusive - 6)
<Jordan_U> nozes in #ubuntu seems to be spamming links.
<ikonia> Jordan_U: not again
<Jordan_U> Thanks.
<ikonia> Jordan_U: thanks,
<ikonia> he's known
<nozes> hello ikonia
<Jordan_U> Now "dario" is spamming links.
<Jordan_U> Probably because the channel is logged online.
<nozes> vou ver desenho agorinha volto
<ikonia> nozes: please hang on
<ikonia> Jordan_U: I'm awake now, I'll keep an eye out, thanks
<Jordan_U> You're welcome.
<ikonia> nozes: apologies for the delay
<ikonia> nozes: would you care to explain why you are posting links in #ubuntu ?
<ikonia> nozes: if you are not going to respond could you please leave the channel and come back when you want to discuss your ban
<nozes> ikonia, I returned!
<ikonia> perfect
<ikonia> apologies for the delay in getting to you
<ikonia> nozes: so could you please explain why you where posting offtopic links in #ubuntu ?
<nozes> smoothly
<ikonia> pardon ?
<nozes> No it was not important!
<ikonia> nozes: ok, so why where you posting those links in #ubuntu ?
<nozes> the number of people!
<nozes> I thought that nobody had seen
<ikonia> nozes: ok, now have you been banned in #ubuntu and other channels for doing this before ?
<nozes> no
<ikonia> now your telling me lies
<ikonia> I know you have as I've banned you for it before and spoke to you about it, and I know staff have spoke to you about it for other channels
<jpds> nozes: Have some respect, some of the entities are bots.
<nozes> the other channels are not as rigid
<ikonia> nozes: ubuntu is, and you've been banned from at least 2 ubuntu channels before for doing this
<ikonia> nozes: I know because I've banned you for it, and spoke to you about it and then removed the ban
<ikonia> I also know Freenode staff have spoke to you about it in other channels too
<nozes> ikonia, yes, #ubuntu and #ubuntu-women
<ikonia> nozes: ok - so now your telling the truth
<nozes> only
<ikonia> why did you lie when I asked you 2 minutes ago if you have been banned for doing this before
<nozes> pardon
<ikonia> nozes: I asked you if you had been banned for doing this before in #ubuntu channels and you said "no"
<nozes> ikonia, I think I like to chat with you
<nozes> xD
<ikonia> nozes: ok, I think I'm going to leave this there, you clearly know what your doing and are trying to be a problem
<ikonia> nozes: please leave the channel, I won't be removing your ubuntu ban any time soon
<nozes> ikonia, really? so sad ;(
<nozes> I like you?
<nozes> I like you!
<ikonia> nozes: please leave this channel, I don't wish to waste my time tonight
<nozes> ikonia, when I come back to talk to you?
<nozes> you're cool
<ikonia> nozes: I'm not going to look at removing your ban for at least a month, so don't bother before then
<ikonia> thanks, good night
<nozes> ikonia, i do not know if I can get one month without talking to you!
<nozes> I'm boring?
<ikonia> nozes: this is the last time I'll ask, please leave this channel and do not come back before a month is up
<bazhang> nozes, this channel is for official business, not social purposes; please exit the channel.
<nozes> bazhang, friend, was banned from # ubuntu and told me to enter this
<bazhang> nozes, I know, and that is concluded for the moment.
<ikonia> !ops | nozes has been asked to leave multiple times and will not leave
<ubottu> nozes has been asked to leave multiple times and will not leave: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (nozes has been asked to leave multiple times and will not leave)
<ikonia> thank you niko
<NIKO> you're welcome
<jpds> Not the caps lock thing again.
<ikonia> I hope not, I'm not cutting slack, it's days old
<ikonia> hello angelox_123
<angelox_123> hi
<ikonia> angelox_123: one moment please
<ikonia> nozes: why are you back ?
<ikonia> NIKO: ping
<ikonia> angelox_123: won't keep you a moment
<angelox_123> i'm viewing what is the topic of this channel
<angelox_123> sorry,i'm on wrong channel
<angelox_123> i'll bail out
<angelox_123> :D
<ikonia> angelox_123: no problem
<angelox_123> bye
<ikonia> netsplit coming ?
<marienz> I hope not
<ikonia> did anyone else just super lag ?
<bazhang> nope
<ikonia> oh wow, the whole of my freenode session paused for about 60 seconds then caught up
<marienz> I don't think I did and I'm on the same server as you are
<ikonia> marienz: odd one
<marienz> network connections can do that
<ikonia> ha, true
<ikonia> nothing else lagged though, very odd
<Jordan_U> Alpha is refusing to stay on topic in #ubuntu.
#ubuntu-ops 2010-10-23
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from alpha)
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: does Alpha remind you of ArtArfon by any chance
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: I don't recognize that nick off hand.
<IdleOne> ok. well they seem to be quiet right now, let's see what happens.
<Jordan_U> Looking at logs they seem very similar. Both talk about upstream contributions and called themselves "master".
<ikonia> I'm going to be, exausted
<bazhang> ikonia, exhausted?
<IdleOne> Alpha is ArtArfon, ban evading.
<bazhang> more nonsense
<bazhang> IdleOne, from the BT?
<IdleOne> yup, ban I set on him. same person 100% sure
<IdleOne> tired of him, not putting up with this for a week. he has been told many times about the rules
<bazhang> yeppers
<bazhang> is roadcrosser the one asking for support with a custom redhat kernel?
<IdleOne> don't know
<bazhang> odd if so, as he does not even know basic bash
<bazhang>  MasterX (~MasterX@ip-211-215-241-92.dialup.ice.net   looks like artarfon or some such (lauterino perhaps)
<ubottu> llutz_ called the ops in #ubuntu (ballcrusher can anyone please mute that troll-kid from *@ip-133-214-241-92.dialup.ice.net)
<rww> Hello. Considering SpaceGhostC2C has apparently taken up the habit of identifying /after/ joining channels, if you want your +b on him in #ubuntu-offtopic to actually be a +b and not effectively a +q, you might want to not apply it against his cloak.
<rww> That would presumably also reduce the amount of PM crap he sends to people in there since he can't send it to the actual channel any more.
<rww> elky: thanks
<SpaceGhostC2C> What exactly has been up lately? I was allowed in, but +q, but now I'm not? Decidophobia?
<elky> You identified after you joined.
<elky> That tends to require intent.
<SpaceGhostC2C> elky: intent to what?
<elky> Evade a ban set on a cloak, usually.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Haha, no.
<SpaceGhostC2C> It's just my client.
<maco> it was a +b not a +q
<SpaceGhostC2C> maco: Probably. I just could join for some reason.
<maco> ...because you werent identified at the time you joined
<maco> as she just said
<SpaceGhostC2C> maco: Then I was removed without any notification. It was odd. I wasn't trying to avoid a ban.
<elky> Well then, your nickname is also now banned so we shan't be having this discussion again.
<SpaceGhostC2C> elky: Awesome :)
<maco> SpaceGhostC2C: ok so a bug was detected in how you are banned, and that bug has been corrected
<maco> lag :(
<IdleOne> what got him banned anyway?
<bazhang> thought he asked to be banned
<maco> was it him or PaddyNI that told me "if i was an op, id ban me"?
<IdleOne> we don't do ban on request
<IdleOne> :/
<elky> No, he was baiting people and then when told by someone else he was risking ban, he made a joke about me and anal sex.
<elky> Then we were advised that the CC had already dealt with him privately annoying people in the -users mailing list when banned from it, so we decided a +q was insufficient.
<IdleOne> He can be trying.
<IdleOne> was just curious. thanks for the answer :)
<elky> He's taken to saying random attention-seeking things in #debian-offtopic now. we'll see how long he lasts there
<IdleOne> !guidelines > Aemaeth
<Roadcrosser> Nevermind
<Roadcrosser> The problem is solved
<ikonia> Roadcrosser: why are you back asking for support
<Roadcrosser> I'll stop bothering you people
<ikonia> you where told you where not supported
<ikonia> Roadcrosser: you will - your banned
<Roadcrosser> Umm
<Roadcrosser> My problem is solved
<Roadcrosser> So there is no need to ask
<Roadcrosser> I'll focus on upgrading my software now
<ikonia> you won't be allowed back into the support channel again
<ikonia> so you won't be able to try to get any more help
<ikonia> problem now solved
<Roadcrosser> Don't really have to
<ikonia> ok, then please leave this channel
<Roadcrosser> Unless I have a real question
<Roadcrosser> But I won't
<Roadcrosser> Bye guys
<ikonia> grat, bye
<ikonia> nope, not meowbuntu
<bazhang> chell shilling for roadcrosser?
<ikonia> Chell: one moemnt
<ikonia> megh: can we help ?
<bazhang> we dont discuss others bans with outsiders do we?
<ikonia> bazhang: I'm not going to
<bazhang> Chell, ^^
<Chell> -.-
<ikonia> Chell: be with you in one moment
<ikonia> megh: do you need anything from this channel
<ikonia> Chell: just let me resolve any issue for megh then we can talk
<Chell> ok
<ikonia> megh: if you are not going to speak, please leave the channel
<ikonia> ok - can someone please remove megh
<ikonia> Chell: apologies for the delay, be with you ASAP
<ikonia> !ops | megh idling for no reason
<ubottu> megh idling for no reason: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (megh idling for no reason)
<ikonia> Chell: ok, first are you still helping roadcroisser now ?
<Chell> yeah
<ikonia> is he still online
<Chell> on another IRC Network, yes
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> he's not actually using ubuntu
<ikonia> so we can't support him
<Chell> hmm
<Chell> so you don't support server issues?
<ikonia> we do
<ikonia> fully
<Chell> ah
<ikonia> he's not using ubuntu server
<ikonia> be aware when supporting him
<Chell> he said to me, he's using Ubuntu 9.04
<Chell> server, that is
<ikonia> he's not he's using a modified version by his isp
<Chell> ...damn ISPs
<Chell> so I guess that justifies that
<Chell> ill now continue trying to get him to boot a java app with lower ram access
<ikonia> thats up to you
<Chell> bya
<ikonia> ok - why is eagles joining #ubuntu-motu, and asking motu's to join #kubuntu-offtopic to help with ubuntu kernel support issues
<ikonia> why is he just not directing the users to #kubuntu
<elky> why does he do anything?
<eagles0513875> hi guys :(
<ikonia> hi eagles0513875 thanks for joining
<eagles0513875> what did i do wrong now :(
<ikonia> I just wanted to ask why you where joining #ubuntu-motu, asking specific development members to join #kubuntu-offtopic to do support ?
<elky> o.O
<eagles0513875> ikonia: blueskaj was having issues with his maverick box and nobody helping him as i have never experienced a problem like he had
<ikonia> so ?
<eagles0513875> tbh its quite a show stopper
<ikonia> eagles0513875: was part of the reason you where banned from those channels due to a.) asking specific people for support b.) asking for support in development channels
<eagles0513875> was just trying to get him some help in a nut shell
<ikonia> eagles0513875: you have been told MANY times about this
<eagles0513875> ikonia: that was the only time since i have been unbanned
<ikonia> eagles0513875: 1.) kubuntu is the support channel 2.) don't ask specific people 3.) the development channels are not support channels
<ikonia> eagles0513875: yes, but you where ubanned and told to stop it
<ikonia> yet you do it again
<ikonia> what has to happen to get it through to you
<eagles0513875> most of the time i just idle quietly
<ikonia> but you didn 't this time
<ikonia> again
<ikonia> after being told and a blanket ban being put on
<ikonia> what has to happen for you to be able to grasp the rules of the channels
<ikonia> why was he not pointed to #kubuntu for support
<ikonia> why did you seek out senior developers
<eagles0513875> he asked in there already
<ikonia> why was he told to not log a bug/check for existing bugs and follow the proces
<ikonia> process
<ikonia> why where you then using the development channels for support
<ikonia> those are questions I'm tired of having to ask
<eagles0513875> it wont happen again
<ikonia> eagles0513875: I've brought you in here to check there was no missunderstanding, it's clear there is not, so I'm going to speak to the council about having your blanket ban put back
<ikonia> I don't think you need to be in the development channels and you've made it clear you can't deal with the topics of those channels
<ikonia> I just wanted to check there wasn't a mistake and be up front with you about it
<eagles0513875> can i be frank with u
<ikonia> please
<eagles0513875> senior devs should know bout bugs like this and lp has so many bug probably bout half of them are from shelved releases, that...that they should be closed. also for future release they should eb aware of a serious problem like this to prevent it in the next release
<ikonia> eagles0513875: no - they shouldn't
<eagles0513875> y not
<ikonia> eagles0513875: it is not up to individuals to resolve issues like that
<ikonia> eagles0513875: and it is not up to you to decide you know better than the developers dealing with bugs
<ikonia> eagles0513875: did you check if there was a bug on launchpad, no, did you log a bug to pass it forward, no
<eagles0513875> ikonia: i admit i dont
<ikonia> you just jumped into a development channel asking for developers to support an inidivdual issue
<eagles0513875> he did and hes seen bugs posted that are related to it and havent even been touched
<ikonia> so progress a bug
<ikonia> add to it's value with information
<ikonia> the person who had the bug was in the same development channels and wasn't asking for support
<ikonia> yet you saw it fit to ask on his behalf even though you know it's not the doen thing
<ikonia> that's where it is and that's where I stand, I'll progress this with the council
<ikonia> on a side issue, I do appreciate how hard it is to get bugs resolved
<ikonia> sorry to have pulled you in on such a negative note, but it needs to be raised
 * eagles0513875 thinks this is totally unfair. the entire ubuntu community against me
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you just can't follow the rules
<ikonia> it's your own fault
<eagles0513875> why not get the dev channels on a different irc network then
<eagles0513875> a private one for the devs
<ikonia> no-one elses, the sooner you grasp that and resolve it, the problems will go away
<ikonia> eagles0513875: why not respect the rules
<ikonia> eagles0513875: why should we have to move the dev channels because YOU can't follow the rules
<ikonia> why don't you join a different network so your not tempted ?
<ikonia> (it's the same idea you've just suggested)
<ikonia> eagles0513875: and ranting about it in ##club-ubuntu won't help you
<ikonia> irc council - you can expect a mail on me about this shortly
<bazhang> ryaxn and teadict advertising that channel earlier in -ot
<bazhang> ryaxn wanted to conduct a poll on it in -ot as well
<elky> they so very much know better :(
<topyli> maybe banforwards to ##club would be in order :)
<elky> I like this plan.
<ikonia> topyli: can you raise the issue of eagles blanket ban re-instment of development channels with the council after you've just saw the exchange above
<ikonia> I will of course follow it up with a mail, but I'd like this progressed quickly rather than the normal time
<topyli> let me read
<ikonia> sure, (picked on you while your active and it's fresh)
<topyli> oh ok, seems sadly familiar
<ikonia> yes, it does
<ikonia> and it's more the resolution atttitude too
<ikonia> move the channels, rather than show self control
<topyli> yep
<ikonia> topyli: I'll raise this formally with the council (as I assume you'd like) but if you could progress this to get it moving, that would be great
<topyli> i have brought it up now. yes a mail would still be good
<ikonia> typing it now
<topyli> thanks
<ikonia> sent
<IdleOne> is it just me, or is he ignoring our answers?
<IdleOne> messaging him to see if that helps a little
<bazhang> yep, he's just spamming
<IdleOne> sent a PM no answer yet. will leave on mute for now.
<bazhang> repeating in the channel twenty times is not a fast track for approval
<IdleOne> nope
<bazhang> he was directed to -irc as well
<IdleOne> still no response, I guess they either don't know irc at all or they were just trolling
<bazhang> likely not a native speaker, judging from the IP
<IdleOne> they quit, removed the +q
<IdleOne> wow why did ubottu just flood me with 19 ban review messages?
<elky> a week ago, you played whackamole?
<elky> ok, now i got spammed
<IdleOne> seems like ubottu had a fit, repeated same ban 2-3 times
<elky> 6 times for me
<IdleOne> lol
<jussi> hrm..
<jussi> ts2: what do you make of that?
<IdleOne> they are all from Oct 16 also
<IdleOne> I don't recall that being an excessive ban setting day for me
<jussi> looks like there is a repeat in the db, as they all have different ban numbers
<IdleOne> jussi: yup
<elky> yeah
<elky> jussi, see PM please
<jussi> ignore it for now, buit still check the bans and review them. Ill look into it with tsimpson
<Tm_T> I feel so excluded, got no spam ):
<IdleOne> expect spam soon
<IdleOne> probably right now
<Tm_T> actually got immediately after saing I don't
<IdleOne> yup
<IdleOne> that is when ubottu saw you active
<IdleOne> so she jumped on you :)
<Tm_T> brrrh
<jussi> hehe
 * jussi huggles ubottu
<ts2> jussi: probably a ban sync messing with the db
<jussi> ts2: that sounds about right
<ikonia> good old idoru
<ikonia> how many members are in the community council currently ?
<ts2> ikonia: 8 it seems, https://launchpad.net/~communitycouncil/+members
<ikonia> ts2: thats what I was reading, 8 seemed a lot
<ts2> the whole "delegation of powers" thing is quite new, so is had to be a large-ish team
<ikonia> I can see why, I just didn't remember 8 people getting voted in
<ikonia> just questioning it in my head
<maco> well mark doesnt get voted on
<ikonia> 7 still seemed more than I remembered
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, zico said: ubottu: but the update is not accepting my user account password :(...an' it's askin me for one..:P
<ikonia> I find spaceghosts personal irc channel rules ironic based on the problems he causes in offtopic http://amberlampdesign.com/#IRC
<ikonia> when did ubottu start spitting out bug information in +1
<ts2> has done for a long time. even though +1 is a support channel, it makes sense for bug info to be enabled there
<ikonia> I've never noticed it
<ts2> at least for the whole of the maverick release cycle, maybe longer
<ikonia> abortici1e: can we help you ?
<abortici1e> no, i just joined by accident
<ikonia> if you don't need anything can you please leave the channel as there is a non-idle policy
<abortici1e> acvtually ...
<ikonia> msr: thanks for joining, be with you in a moment
<abortici1e> how can i install virtualbox ?
<ikonia> abortici1e: that's not a topic for this channel
<ikonia> abortici1e: your in #ubuntu - ask in there
<msr> ikonia, dont ever want to speak to you again, your as rude as they come on the internet.
<ikonia> msr: if you could please hang on for a moment
<abortici1e> oh ...
<ikonia> abortici1e: if you don't need anything from the operator team, could you please leave the channel
<abortici1e> anyways you could go ahead and do your deeds with msr, i have some questions for you later
<ikonia> abortici1e: then come back later
<msr> ikonia 's actions are overboard, bans for common language, as well as being rude.
<abortici1e> will it take long?
<ikonia> abortici1e: please leave the channel until you have something you need
<abortici1e> ah i didn't want to inconveniance you or anything ..
<ikonia> abortici1e: ask your questions now then, and I'll talk to msr when you are done
<msr> just for the logs because i know im not the only one
<abortici1e> well it was about the 'spam policy'
<ikonia> msr: if you would please hang on, that would be great
<abortici1e> i got banned for 'spamming' two seconds ago
<abortici1e> but marienz unbanned me
<ikonia> abortici1e: what about it
<abortici1e> i was wondering if you could give me tips on how to avoid that
<ikonia> abortici1e: talk to freenode staff, idoru is there bot
<abortici1e> because i wasn't acutally spamming
<ikonia> their bot sdorry
<abortici1e> i dont' know anything about idoru, its the ubuntu bot
<abortici1e> oh its their bot
<abortici1e> is idoru in this channel too?
<marienz> abortici1e: what banned you was idoru, a ferenode bot
<ikonia> abortici1e: it's a freenode bot, talk to staff in #freenode
<marienz> freenode, too
<marienz> abortici1e: I already explained roughly what happened.
<abortici1e> does #linux have idoru, marienz?
<marienz> yes.
<abortici1e> i know, but i was like 5 seconds apart each of my messages!
<ikonia> abortici1e: please take this up with marienz in #freenode, it's not an ubuntu issue
<abortici1e> and it was only 2!
<abortici1e> okay
<ikonia> msr: won't keep you
<ikonia> abortici1e: if your done in this channel can you please leave
<ikonia> abortici1e: I can see you now active in #freenode
<ikonia> msr: almost done
<msr> so yeah, ikonia is out of line. he is pushing a puritan agenda, and my language was not outa line. (hes ignored so i cant hear what hes saying) hes nitpicking words that really arent disruptive and taking disruptive actions from them, like banning users.
<ikonia> abortici1e: if you're done can you please leave
<ikonia> others are waiting
<msr> whoever gave him op should consider de-oping him
<ikonia>  msr> Somelauw, your machine is fucked.
<abortici1e> test
<ikonia> it's not acceptable langauge, asking you to stop using it is not rude
<abortici1e> am i still here?
<ikonia> abortici1e: yes
<ikonia> you are
<ikonia> abortici1e: type /part
<abortici1e> i did
<abortici1e> oh wait maybe its macro'ed i was playing with it earlier ...
<msr> when i say "sounds like your machine is fucked. that signal ..." and then a ban that is out of line
<ikonia> abortici1e: /type part
<abortici1e> i think /part was being macroed because iw as playing with logigng
<abortici1e> is there another way?
<ikonia> abortici1e: type /part
<abortici1e> i did its not working
<abortici1e> can you hear me?
<ikonia> yes
<abortici1e> is there another way to leave?
<ikonia> marienz: can you please kick him to help him leave
<ikonia> abortici1e: I don't know what client your using
<IdleOne> click the X top right of the window
<ikonia> marienz: thanks
<ikonia> msr: sorry about that,
<ikonia> msr: you where banned because after me asking you to control your language you told me to watch my rudeness
<ikonia> msr: asking someone to control their language is not rude
<ikonia> I brought you in here to discuss it as to not discuss it in the #ubuntu-support channel
<ikonia> msr: "fucked" is not acceptable language
<marienz> ikonia: sorry about that, I guess I should've prodded him in #freenode to begin with instead of replying in here
<ikonia> marienz: I was only pushy as msr was waitng and I got the impression he was trying to see the show
 * marienz nods
<ikonia> msr: that's where you wheere banned, if your comfortable controlling your language, we can remove the ban and get you back into #ubuntu
<ikonia> msr: actually I've just read the scroll back and see you have me on ignore (or say you do)
<ikonia> IdleOne: are you still active
<IdleOne> msr: are you here?
<msr> ikonia, i know this isnt apropriate to say (since i have you ignored and cant hear your reply) but you really are out of line for banning for use of common, non-disruptive, language. this is not preschool, we are adults. "fuck" is one of the most versatile words in the dictionary, and even has its wikipedia article. in the context i used it, it was appropriate and in no way obscene or indecent. consider how your actions effect o
<msr> thers before taking them, and retribution is not an appropriate reason for a ban.
<msr> IdleOne, yes
<ikonia> IdleOne: if he does not remove ignore I'll not remove the ban
<ts2> msr: that word is not acceptible in #ubuntu
<ts2> if you refuse to accept that, choose another channel
<IdleOne> msr: The language rule is not debatable. you have to either follow our channel policies or you can not be in the channel. Also you need to remove the ignore on ikonia or the ban will not be removed. I want to help get you back in #ubuntu but you got to work with us here.
<msr> the ignore will not be removed. i do not need to get into #ubuntu, so not much harm done. if i cannot use common language and get banned within 5 minutes for doing so, then the channel is not worth going to and i will find help elsewhere. thank you for your input tho.
<IdleOne> msr: Will you agree to follow our policies?
<IdleOne> msr: that is fine. have a good day.
<IdleOne> msr: if you change your mind you can come back and we can discuss it then
<msr> :) if i remember
<IdleOne> ok, please part the channel since we seem to be done here.
<IdleOne> hey Jordan_U
<ikonia> thanks guys
<IdleOne> ikonia: leave the ban. he can come back if/when he wants to talk like an adult with us
<Jordan_U> Hi, are you watching m4h3m in #ubuntu?
<ikonia> I am now
<bazhang> heh beat me to it
<Jordan_U> Thanks.
<IdleOne> ikonia: no problem :)
<bazhang> wow 15 messages from ubottu
<ts2> ignore 2/3 of them :)
<IdleOne> seems I have the record so far, got 19 earlier :P
<bazhang> okay :)
<IdleOne> now fix empathy,pidgin,skype for me so I can cam with my little girl :/
<bazhang> seems I have been deactivated
<IdleOne> deactivated?
<bazhang> no reason given by nhandler , just that I am not a member of the ubuntu-irc team anymore
<nhandler> bazhang: ~ubuntu-irc hasn't been used for anything for a long time
<nhandler> We are re-purposing it
<IdleOne> lol
<nhandler> All direct members were removed
<bazhang> nhandler, I was never on the access list there, to my knowledge
<bazhang> if you are referring to the channel #ubuntu-irc
<nhandler> bazhang: ~ubuntu-irc had nothing to do with being on the access list in any channel. It was what we had before we had multiple LP teams for each channel
<nhandler> bazhang: It doesn't have anything to do with #ubuntu-irc
<bazhang> nhandler, so this is completely unrelated to the ubuntu operators team?
<nhandler> bazhang: It was basically a depricated team
<bazhang> nhandler, so completely unrelated to the ubuntu operators team then?
<IdleOne> yes, sorta kinda
<nhandler> bazhang: The team used to be for ubuntu operators, but it hasn't been used for any real purpose since we setup the other LP teams. In short, you have nothing to worry about wrt the deactivation
<bazhang> nhandler, I see. thanks for the clarification.
<IdleOne> bazhang: you should have +o in #ubuntu-irc
<IdleOne> oh you don't have membership
<bazhang> nope only @ubuntu have it.
#ubuntu-ops 2010-10-24
<IdleOne> going to forward ts2 to ##fix_your_connection :)
<IdleOne> hehe
<bazhang> well somehow I was deactivated in #ubuntu (script fail or other) after going +o there to remove the few quiets I could see; the ones from ubottu I cannot find even after searching from the banlist 3 times
<bazhang> I'd recommend keeping place the bans for @hitler.didnt.kill.je.ws the three.mb.ie one, as well as the 122.124.*@hinet.net
<bazhang> feel free to remove all others as I no longer have ops in there
<IdleOne> hmm
<ts2> he's still on the access list btw, first entry I see...
<IdleOne> yup
<IdleOne> probably a script fail
<Jordan_U> mulvane is trolling in #ubuntu.
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Kalidarn)
<bazhang> guest14606?
<popey> sorry about that ikonia
<ikonia> troll
<ikonia> 1 line
<ikonia> popey: it's not a big deal is it
<popey> :)
<popey> my irc channels have all moved about
<popey> i spoke without noticing where i was :)
<ikonia> easy done
<ubottu> Mamarok called the ops in #kubuntu-devel ()
<ikonia> !staff | panarchy (other nicks linux-cli and bsd-cli) will not stop trying to ban dodge
<ubottu> panarchy (other nicks linux-cli and bsd-cli) will not stop trying to ban dodge: hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, Pricey, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<KB1JWQ> Hmm.
<ikonia> how many times does panarchy have to be an issue with this channel
<ubottu> In ubottu, MichealH-Web said: !yelp is Ubuntu's help program. To access yelp goto System > Help and Support. Its also a good idea to look at these links: http://live.gnome.org/Yelp
<MichealH-Web> I made a small typo in my edit request
<ikonia> MichealH-Web: thats fine
<MichealH-Web> It more of a grammatical error
<MichealH-Web> I said 'these links:'
<MichealH-Web> Its more like 'this link:'
<ikonia> it's fine
<MichealH-Web> Just letting you know
<MichealH-Web> Bye!
<ikonia> no problem
<ubottu> In ubottu, MichealH-Web said: !no une is Ubuntu Netbook Edition is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimized for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNE - support in #ubuntu
<popey> insider_ is link spamming in #ubuntu
<popey> !une
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<ikonia> he did #k as a different user earlier
<ikonia> why has michael resubmitted pretty much the same link
<popey> its rebranded innit
<popey> UNR -> UNE
<popey> lol, UNE redirects to UNR on the wiki
<ikonia> ah
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #kubuntu-devel (insider_ is SchattenMeister the spammer ban evading)
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #kubuntu-offtopic (insider_ is SchattenMeister the spammer ban evading)
<ikonia> YoungGUN: the language policy of the channel is not up for debate
<YoungGUN> okay..
<ikonia> YoungGUN: no-one in the channel was rude to you, using offensive language
<ikonia> people where helping you
<ikonia> a.) we don't care about the weather - it's a support channel
<ikonia> b.) your language (fuck) is not needed or acceptable
<ikonia> if you can't contribute to the channel without using that language, I suggest you find support elsewhere
<ikonia> if you can't deal with people telling you to not use that language, I suggest you find support elsewhere
<YoungGUN> i wasnt being rude. and im greatful for the help
<ikonia> YoungGUN: you where being rude
<ikonia> YoungGUN: the language is rude, when being asked not to do it, arguing it, is rude
<ikonia> did anyone else say go to you "holy fuck your screwed, unlucky"
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> they talked to you polite and without abusive language
<YoungGUN> ikonia if u would of read what i said earlier i dont mind not using the language
<ikonia> YoungGUN: why did you argue it
<YoungGUN> i didnt direct the language toward any one person first of all
<ikonia> the words are "sorry, no problem"
<YoungGUN> im not arguing
<YoungGUN> im not defying you
<YoungGUN> i already said i wouldnt use it
<YoungGUN> and did i say ikonia fuck?
<YoungGUN> because i dont see how u can call words "bad"
<ikonia> YoungGUN: you said to the whole channel
<YoungGUN> think about it honestly
<YoungGUN> calling a word bad..
<ikonia> fuck is a world wide offensive word
<YoungGUN> its a word, its a sound we create
<ikonia> why should people have to read it
<ikonia> it's meaning
<ikonia> it's intent
<YoungGUN> in context i can see how it can be bad if i used racial slers or something along those lines
<ikonia> the language policy is not up for debate
<YoungGUN> i beg to differ
<ikonia> YoungGUN: do you turn up to a job interview and say "hi fucker"
<YoungGUN> i already agreed to ur language policy
<YoungGUN> no i introduce myself by name, and yes i use the world "fuck" at work, because my co workers and boss realize that words are just words
<ikonia> YoungGUN: do you write a letter to your bank manger saying "I'd like a fucking loan"
<ikonia> YoungGUN: do you use "hi, I want this fucking job" in a job interview
<ikonia> to strangers, people you don't know
<ikonia> to people you are trying to be polite to
<YoungGUN> no because its not proper
<YoungGUN> not because the word is bad
<YoungGUN> fuck isnt a polite word
<ikonia> not proper ?
<YoungGUN> but it isnt a bad word either
<ikonia> YoungGUN: right, so why do you not want to be polite to people in the channel
<YoungGUN> ikonia, i simply made a general statement not directed toward anyone
<ikonia> that the whole channel read
<ikonia> so it's to the whole channel
<YoungGUN> if i would of said HEY FUCKER HELP ME
<YoungGUN> that would of been different
<YoungGUN> but i simply was surprised by the downpour of rain
<ikonia> no it wouldn't
<ikonia> fuck is an unacceptable word
<YoungGUN> if the president rolls over tomorrow and says the word apple is bad
<YoungGUN> are u going to stop saying apple?
<ikonia> I don't want to see any more bad language in the channel if I remove the mute
<ikonia> it's nothing about the president
<YoungGUN> ikonia i already agreed to ur terms and regulations
<ikonia> fine
<ikonia> I'll remove the mute
<YoungGUN> im just saying words should not be classified as bad...
<ikonia> they ARE classified as bad
<YoungGUN> ONLY BECAUSE U CLASSIFY THEM AS SO
<YoungGUN> i myself dont
<YoungGUN> so to me and hundreds of thousands of other people
<YoungGUN> itisnt..
<YoungGUN> but to u it is
<YoungGUN> its an opinion game
<YoungGUN> its like church vs science
<ikonia> YoungGUN: polite culture does -
<ikonia> it's not an opinion, talk to people politly, you said fuck was impolite, don't use it
<ts2> ragardless of your opinion, the channel rules are the channel rules
<topyli> YoungGUN: the rules are not up for debate. resolve our issue and move on with you day. thanks
<ikonia> talk to people as you would speak to strangers/bank manager, polite and respectful
<YoungGUN> what arent ou guys getting?
<YoungGUN> imnot trying to argue the rule
<ikonia> YoungGUN: the mute has been removed, your welcome to leave this channel and return to ubuntu, please keep in mind what's been said
<YoungGUN> thats fair enough ill take it in the sense of politeness.. but i will not classify the word fuck as bad..
<YoungGUN> words are just words.
<YoungGUN> okie dokie, thanks guys. not trying to stir up trouble here.
<ikonia> floodbot4 just killed fb3 for ljl's connection being an open proxy
<ikonia> ljl is resolving it
<ikonia> YoungGUN: if you're done in this channel could you please leave as we have a no-idle policy, thanks.
<YoungGUN> so many policies :X are these posted somewhere....
<ikonia> in the topic
<ikonia> check the topic of a channel when you join
<ikonia> YoungGUN: anything else ?
<YoungGUN> just skimmin the rules here really quick sorry
<ikonia> mulvane and daemon in #freebsd setting up trolling runs
<ikonia> ##freebsd and #not-##freebsd sorry
<ubottu> guntbert called the ops in #ubuntu (c0br42)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (wtiuh31 appears to be abusive - 6)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (BANLIST FULL, REMOVE SOME BANS)
<ikonia> sorting ban list now
<topyli> i am mobile, feel free to remove my old bans unless they're on known dorks
<nhandler> I've mentioned this before, but if you ban forward someone to ##fix_your_connection, you really should join the channel so you can remove the ban forward when they stop join spamming.
<nhandler> It is a common courtesy that we owe to our users
<ikonia> nhandler: no it's not, the users should read the topic then report back here
<ikonia> if it doesn't we need to change the topic
<nhandler> ikonia: The topic simply informs them that they were sent there due to connection troubles. They have no easy way of knowing which channels have set the forwards (other than attempting to join each channel, which is a big pain for people in many channels)
<nhandler> ikonia: We have people serving as OPs for a reason.
<ikonia> nhandler: yes, that doesn't mean sitting watching a channel waiting for someone's connection to stabalise
<ikonia> nhandler: the topic should state, you've banned forwaded here, once your connection is stable, join #ubuntu-ops and we'll remove the forward
<ikonia> that way, the forward is alwasy removed
<ikonia> or have #ubuntu-fix-connection
<nhandler> ikonia: ##fix_your_connection isn't an Ubuntu channel. It is a generic freenode channel that OPs are encouraged to forward users to when they have connection problems. Creating our own version of it is silly, and it just causes users with connection troubles to end up in 2 additional channels instead of 1
<nhandler> ikonia: And you don't need to sit and watch for the minute the connection resolves. However, they do usually resolve themselves within a few hours (max), so idling in that channel and checking in every now and then is not a lot of extra work
<ikonia> yes it is
<ikonia> you have to go through the ##fix-your-connection bans, and then map that to the users that are still in that channel, then map that to if they are having a problem
<ikonia> forward them to #ubuntu-broke-connection and have the topic state how to resolve it
<ikonia> keeps the ban list clear, puts the responsability on the user, and takes the pressure off the ops
<nhandler> ikonia: No. If you banfowrad *!*@unaffiliated/foo to ##fix_your_connection, then and only then, would you need to pay attention to ##fix_your_connection to see when the big join/quit spam from that user stops so you can remove the ban
<nhandler> And taking the approach you suggested just further encourages the ban and forget approach which is frowned upon by us and freenode
<ikonia> nhandler: it could be 3 days
<ikonia> nhandler: he could part the channel and the ban would still remain
<ikonia> forwarding to #ubuntu-fix-connection does not "ban and forget"
<ikonia> it resovles the issue
<ikonia> ift he user is banned to there, and the topic says "once your connection is stable, join #ubuntu-ops"
<ikonia> it's a problem solved
<ikonia> they have to come here, we have to remove the ban, everyone wins
<nhandler> Besides the fact that we are creating an additional uneccessary channel, causing users with connection problems to end up in 2 additional channels, and not really holding OPs accountable for trying to work with the users to make their stay in our channels as easy/enjoyable as possible, yes
<nhandler> We should be the ones (as leaders in the community) going the extra mile. We shouldn't require our users to do that
<ikonia> nhandler: whoaaa did you just say un-needed channels
<ikonia> when we have #ubuntu-offtopic, #kubuntu-offtopic #xubuntu-offtopic #ubuntu-youth-offtopic #ubuntu-de-offtopic #ubuntu-women-offtpic #ubuntu-community-team #ubuntu-beginners #ubuntu-irc-helpers #ubuntu-bots #ubuntu-bots-devel
<ikonia> and many many many more
<ikonia> against a channel that actually resolves a valid issue
<ikonia> nhandler: people do go the extra mile, and the fact that you're juding that extra mile by monitoring people in another channel, is bonkers
<ikonia> nhandler: where is the response to my irc-community-council mails
<ikonia> nhandler: where is the extra mile on a 4 month+ wait
<ikonia> nhandler: where is the policy that was agreed on blanket bans been documented, over 4 months ago
<ikonia> nhandler: where is the implimentation of this
<ikonia> where is the extra mile for your operator team - or just the actual action of rsponse
<ikonia> sorry to be harsh on this, but it all looks a one way street
<ikonia> we need to do more, do better, yet everything that goes up the chain from operators goes no-where
<topyli> i agree with nhandler on the forwarding issue. join the channel and help the user
<ikonia> what a surprise bacta spamming
<ikonia> what now
<Bacta> Blow it out your ass
<ikonia> staff - when are you going to deal with this suer
<ikonia> he's just hit ##linux and now trying ubuntu
<Bacta> Waiit a second
 * Bacta puts on his serious mask
<Bacta> May I ask you a question?
<ikonia> no
<topyli> no
<Bacta> You're staff
<ikonia> !staff |bacta hitting many channels
<ubottu> bacta hitting many channels: hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, Pricey, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<Bacta> So ikonia, you'
<Bacta> you need to help me
<ikonia> Bacta: you are not welcoem in the #ubuntu channels, please leave this channel
<Bacta> Are you staff?
<ikonia> no
<Bacta> Hahahahahahahahahahahahaaaa
<ikonia> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<Bacta> Bahahahahahahahahahahahahahaa
<ikonia> why do we have to go through this utter joke every time
<ikonia> thats the exact reason I raised the blanket ban
<ikonia> he pushes every channel, the ones we can do something about in #ubuntu is still waiting to be implimented
<Bacta> Bahahahahahahahahahahahahahaa
<ikonia> yeah, nice +q
<ikonia> genius
<topyli> :)
<ikonia> what does this user have to do to get banned
<ikonia> and as staff how long are you going to let him hit the network
<topyli> i am just asking them now, ikonia
 * ikonia watches the bacta show in #ubuntu-nz
<ikonia> what is the point of letting bacta sit here on mute, just remove him
<ikonia> either remove the mute and let him carry on with his toll based activities in here or remove him, it's pointless to let him idle here on mute
 * nhandler thought he was OPed (and channel is +z)
<ikonia> easy mistake to make
<nhandler> Bacta: Anything on-topic to say with regards to your behavior and/or the bans? If not, please respect the no idling policy
<nhandler> Bacta: ikonia is an Ubuntu operator (not freenode staff). The bans still stand until your behavior improves and the OP team feels confident you will behave appropriately and ontopic in the Ubuntu channels
<nhandler> ikonia: What did Bacta do in -nz earlier?
<ikonia> nothing, he was just warming up
<ikonia> however it's another one of his channels he likes to hit
<ikonia> I'm off to do something fun, my nose is a bit out of join at the moment
<nhandler> ikonia: Alright. He claims to have been on topic in -release-party, -nz, and -vn. I can check -release-party, I would have to check if -nz and -vn have public logs
<ikonia> nhandler: no logs, and to be honest, look at his behaviour in here #freenode and ##linux
<ikonia> it's a total waste of time, he's on topic for 5 minutes in quiet channels to get bans in #ubuntu removed so he can start again
<ikonia> he has 50+ bans in #ubuntu channels, what does that tell you
<ikonia> 42 entries to be exact, so I'm not accused of distorting the truth
<ikonia> there are many more that he /quits before anything is done
<nhandler> ikonia: I'm not denying his past behavior ;)
<ikonia> of course not, but I'm aware how if your 1 number out in such as statment as the one I've been made it can reflect bad on the whole universe
<ikonia> nhandler: keep in mind as well that BT lost a few entries during the upgrade, there is a LOT more
<ikonia> right, I'm off to do something fun, enjoy the evening
<rww> Hello. See #ubuntu-offtopic. I'm curious as to whether deliberately /nicking to avoid /ignore and then mentioning changing IP address to avoid host-based /ignore is okay under IRC guidelines
<rww> seems to me like it would fall squarely in the "Don't be annoying" section.
<ubottu> robinetd called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (tiox is trolling.)
<ubottu> ryaxnb called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (robinetd is violating channel guidelines)
 * rww facepalms at the idiocy
<robinetd> Can somebody sane take care of the situation in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<rww> topyli: just mute the whole channel for 10 minutes. do us all a favor.
<topyli> i can't be bothered, I'm on phone irc. get a real operator :)
<robinetd> I'm trying.
<rww> topyli: /msg chanserv and tell it to op me, I'll do it ;P
<Gary> do we still ban for asking for ops?
<rww> Gary: no, the shiny new procedure requires asking for ops before you get it.
<ts2> well, it requires you to ask for op via LP, not IRC ;)
<rww> Ah, but then you wouldn't have any testimonials!
<topyli> rww: there you are
<ts2> if it means I have to read less, I'm ok with that :)
<ikonia> what is the point of having these procedures if you just overrule them
<ikonia> I'm actually for it, but what was the point of that whole application process when you've just bypassed it in seconds
<ts2> the processs is for getting added to the access list, not for a temporary +o when no "real" ops are about
<ikonia> ops are around
<ts2> then why did none of them deal with -ot?
<rww> This is probably unfair, but my perception is that they should have been around ten minutes ago, not jumping in as soon as there's something to argue about.
<ikonia> I would have if topyli hadn't have clamed it down
<ikonia> rww: I agree, I'm not disupting that,
<robinetd> ikonia: The only thing he did was tell me to go away. I was the one who called ops because people were breaking guidelines.
<ikonia> robinetd: I know, I saw what happened but topyli is an op and was sorting it, so I left be
<ikonia> no point removing it now, I have no objection to him having it, more so as it is quiet
<ikonia> I just don't see the whole 5 weeks of discussion for a totally pointless process to then bypasss it
<ts2> as I said, the process is for being added to the access list
<ikonia> come on
<ikonia> you can't have a process for adding tot he access list then just give people ops
<ikonia> it's not "transparant"
<ikonia> or whatever the excuse was for the pointless process that had weeks spent drawing it up
<rww> not that it really matters, but I for one think ryaxnb needs talking to in PM about what I came in about, and he and robinetd need telling off for abuse of ops calls and lack of ability to disengage from conversations with people they perceive as trolls. Just a thought.
<robinetd> rww: I didn't abuse ops calls.
<rww> robinetd: yes, you did. tiox didn't constitute a channel emergency.
<robinetd> rww: Who decides what constitutes a channel emergency? You?
<rww> I would expect "common sense", but that might be expecting too much from -offtopic.
<robinetd> I sense a veiled insult. I'm not going to argue with you. I will wait for an operator that is ready to address me.
<rww> Anyway, I'm going to go back to getting ready for work. Have fun in opland, everyone :\
<ikonia> robinetd: what's the issue, is the channel clam/ok now ?
<ikonia> calm
<robinetd> ikonia: May I private message you regarding my issue? The person whom it concerns is also in here, and I don't feel comfortable discussing it in front of him/her.
<ikonia> robinetd: sure
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (balr0g appears to be abusive - 4)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (jpa1mer appears to be abusive - 6)
<ikonia> keep an eye on oly562 in #ubuntu, I remove the ban on him a few days ago, and he's normally a problem
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (TheThing|Anally appears to be abusive - 6)
<ikonia> looks like spammers are bothering to register users
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (b23hsm34 appears to be abusive - 6)
<Flannel> whack a mole
<ikonia> again oly562 about him running modified flash binaries that work
#ubuntu-ops 2011-10-17
<GirlyGirl> Yesterday I raised this issue here and was told that it would be dealt with later "Hi, could you please speak to oxymoron on #kubuntu. For the past days he sends a lot of inappropriate remarks like "which dumbass developer did that". Also in his support questions he uses a lot of ":d :s :O  xD..." its kind of anoying. There are many other Kubuntu community members who would like him to change his attitude a bit." Please note that this person has a
<GirlyGirl> problem with sound on kubuntu. But his rants are going a bit too far. He keeps complaining in the support channel.
<LjL> i think #kubuntu is a bit understaffed :\
<GirlyGirl> But I feel he is wasting peoples time ... yesterday he was cursing developers and in the end it turned out his sound was simply muted on alsa
<LjL> GirlyGirl: have you tried taking him aside and telling him calmly about these issues? it may help or it may not, but given i'm not a #kubuntu op, i can't do much else
<GirlyGirl> Ok, I'll consider it
<AlexDevilLX> Hi, why cant i join #ubuntu?
<LjL> let me see
<AlexDevilLX> Hello?
<LjL> be patient please, the bantracker is being slow
<AlexDevilLX> Ok
<LjL> AlexDevilLX: it appears you were being persistently offtopic in #ubuntu
<AlexDevilLX> How?
<AlexDevilLX> OK, when will i be unbanned?
<LjL> AlexDevilLX: there is no set time, we need to discuss it. do you think you know what #ubuntu is for?
<AlexDevilLX> Support channel
<LjL> AlexDevilLX: yes. so since there are about 1600 people there talking, it's very important to keep it strictly about support
<LjL> AlexDevilLX: it's my understanding that you're currently banned from #ubuntu-offtopic. do you understand that does not give you the freedom to use #ubuntu for that instead?
<AlexDevilLX> Yes
<AlexDevilLX> Nope, i was banned in  offtopic and asked why i was banned in #ubuntu
<LjL> AlexDevilLX: ok, that's an easy mistake to make. i assume you know now that the correct channel to ask about bans is this one
<AlexDevilLX> yes
<AlexDevilLX> when i tried to connect to ubuntu it brought me here
<AlexDevilLX> occasionaly
<LjL> AlexDevilLX: are you familiar with the channel guidelines and CoC, just to ensure you don't get banned again for other reason?
<AlexDevilLX> CoC is Codecs
<AlexDevilLX> Yes
<LjL> no, by CoC i mean the Code of Conduct
<LjL> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<LjL> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<LjL> please have a read before i remove the ban
<AlexDevilLX> LjL, sorry english is not my natiove language so i made a mistake, but i meant that
<LjL> ok
<LjL> AlexDevilLX: you should be able to join #ubuntu now
<AlexDevilLX> what about #ubuntu-offtopic?
<AlexDevilLX> No, i cant join
<LjL> AlexDevilLX: uh, i can't find another active ban, are you sure you can't join? try just typing /join #ubuntu   -   and as for #ubuntu-offtopic, i don't feel at liberty to remove that ban now, you should talk to the specific operator who banned you there
<AlexDevilLX> #ubuntu-beginners
<AlexDevilLX> sorry, i tried to copy
<AlexDevilLX> nope, i cant join
<AlexDevilLX> And what happened to me in #ubuntu-tu
<AlexDevilLX> #ubuntu-ru
<LjL> i don't know that, i'm not an operator there, only in the english channels
<LjL> also i have no clue what else to remove to let you rejoin :\
<AlexDevilLX> Heh, not freenode server?
<Pici> AlexDevilLX: You can't join #ubuntu still ?
<AlexDevilLX> Nope
<AlexDevilLX> And is my ban sticked to my IP?
<LjL> Pici: fyi i've just joined the server he's on too and there is no ban i can see there either
<AlexDevilLX> Ok, i'll restart pidgin
<AlexDevilLX> Ok, i got on ubuntu
<LjL> cool
<AlexDevilLX> And how can i be unbanned on offtopic?
<AlexDevilLX> btinfo
<AlexDevilLX> And how can i get unbanned from #ubuntu-offtopic?
<LjL> you need to wait for ikonia to be around. come back in a couple of hours maybe
<oCean> <Ong_y_ka> ola ikonia bruda
<Pici> not worth responding to
<oCean> ^what's his name again?
<Myrtti> uhuh
<oCean> been so long i forgot :/
<Pici> I don't remember, and I'm glad that I've forgotten.
<oCean> true :)
<Myrtti> that looks like our hungarian troll hunziker or whateva
<Myrtti> phew
<Pici> This guy has been doing this for over a year.
<Myrtti> oh yes
<Flannel> Alright, who upset ubottu?
<pangolin> has anyone been feeding her?
<Pici> Its getting: Closing Link: gateway/shell/ubottu/session (Too many user connections (global))
<genii-around> K1 and K2 are also having issues. Mostly "not allowed to run"
<Myrtti> needs more ilines
<genii-around> is AlexDevilLX banned from #ubuntu-ru ?
<genii-around> nvm he just answered that himself
<Pici> Ban against *!~alexdevil@* matches AlexDevilLX!~AlexDevil@77.123.227.47
<jussi> mrgh, bad things happening just as Im about to go to bed :/
<Pici> Looks like its working now.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (user__ appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> In ubottu, Daskreech said: gmail is a webmail service. For information on using it with Evolution see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution. To use it with !kmail see http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=78799 or http://www.linewbie.com/2007/11/howto-configuring-kmail-with-gmail-imap-and-disconnected-imap.html
<Daskreech> Hello
<Daskreech> I just amended a factoid
<genii-around> !gmail
<ubottu> gmail is a webmail service. For information on using it with Evolution see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution
<genii-around> Hm
<Daskreech> Made an addition for Kmail
<Daskreech> genii-around: thoughts on the addition?
<genii-around> Daskreech: I don't see any issue with it, myself
<Daskreech> ok
<Daskreech>  Alright
<jforjackjohnson> bah.
<Daskreech> Agreed
<Myrtti> Daskreech: thanks for your input, we'll see if we edit the factoid. Was there anything else you needed help with?
<Daskreech> Nope just wanted to know if that should have been edited for -#kubuntu or if it should be behind a urlshortening because it's wordy
<jforjackjohnson> You have caught me in a Catch 22. I have been banned from numerous channels, and it is winding me up such that I cannot get unbanned.
<h00k> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<h00k> @btlogin
<Myrtti> Daskreech: thanks, we'll mull it over and see what we can do. We do have a non-idling policy for this channel so if you wouldn't mind, we'll get back to you.
<Daskreech> Sure
<h00k> jforjackjohnson: we're not responsible for your actions :(
<Daskreech> PM me if you need anything
<Myrtti> thiebaude: is there something we can do to help you tonight?
<h00k> jforjackjohnson: is there something you'd like to specifically discuss today?
<thiebaude> nope just checking things out, but thanks have  agood night
<h00k> jforjackjohnson: I'm currently checking the bantracker for specifics.
<jforjackjohnson> I know. I am responsible for most of my actions. I say most, because some of my actions are involuntary and quite much spur of the moment.
<h00k> jforjackjohnson: I may recommend /parting channels before these things happen
<jforjackjohnson> hmmm
<h00k> jforjackjohnson: I don't see you banned, currently.
<jforjackjohnson> well from #ubuntu-offtopic, I am banned.
<jforjackjohnson> check bans for 188.220.172.173.
<h00k> ah, there we go.
<jforjackjohnson> I'm idling cuz you just checked.
<jforjackjohnson> h00k, here we go with what? a debt of 1p?
<h00k> jforjackjohnson: standby, please, I'm reviewing the information.
<h00k> jforjackjohnson: do you understand why you were banned?
<jforjackjohnson> Because people messed me over.
<h00k> jforjackjohnson: You're responsible for your actions on IRC, it isn't anyone else's fault
<Myrtti> "smart" answers usually don't help your case
<jforjackjohnson> I know. But find a lemon and I'll eat it!
<h00k> jforjackjohnson: I see flooding, spamming, nickspamming, plenty of warnings, flooding again, ignoring ops
<h00k> jforjackjohnson: after two removals
<h00k> jforjackjohnson: I don't think I'm comfortable in removing this, especially the response about blaming others 'messing you over' and not being responsible for all of your actions
<jforjackjohnson> Well, stress is the CORE reason why this happens. If you go to ##just-anything-sane, you will be subject to a removal.
<h00k> jforjackjohnson: as I said, perhaps you should consider /parting channels when this happens, or this 'compulsion' to troll
<h00k> jforjackjohnson: you've given me no reason to remove your ban, so, please /part this channel and come back when you're ready to discuss your responsibility for your actions
<h00k> jforjackjohnson: I may suggest 2 weeks timeframe, at least.
<jforjackjohnson> I have an idea. See what I behave like in the upcoming minutes in those channels. Likely stressed due to this diabolical debacle.
<h00k> jforjackjohnson: I'm not for that idea, I'm sorry. You need to understand your responsibility in the channels.
<jforjackjohnson> I know. But find a lemon and I'll eat it!
<h00k> jforjackjohnson: I don't understand the analogy.
<jforjackjohnson> It's a standard SPFL response. That's STRESSED PERSON FROM LIFE response.
<jforjackjohnson> Lemons. lubuntu-offtopic is not very crowded.
<jforjackjohnson> Your -offtopic is a huge city hall with very VERY strict laws on who gets to speak and how - you see there is no freedom of speech here.
<jforjackjohnson> Or there.
<h00k> ubottu: tell jforjackjohnson about freespeech
<ubottu> jforjackjohnson, please see my private message
<h00k> jforjackjohnson: please /part the channel and return after two weeks.
<jforjackjohnson> Yea. You really think I'll sign that contract? No. So keep your contract writing pen closed and your message writing pen open.
<jforjackjohnson> You want a slogan to use against me? "boring trolls are boring" - duh!
<Myrtti> you're not making any sense
<Myrtti> you will not be unbanned in #ubuntu-offtopic for now
<Myrtti> please leave
<jforjackjohnson> Wut? Pfft. Can I speak to your supervisor?
<elky> he knows how to reach us. he has before to whinge that we made him depressed for stopping him last time.
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (Microsoft-Window)
<gry> pm spam from Anonymous-hacker
<Flannel> gry: Oh?
<Flannel> That explains this next guy
<gry> <MonkeyDust> ju2ef: just type /ignore Anonymous-hacker
<gry> Anonymous-hacker> hiafhoihdfohasdiofhioasdhfioasdh
<gry> ^ pm
<gry> apparently he rejoined as llllllllllllllll and PM-spammed again, then quit
<ju2ef> Hi there is a bunch of trolls on Ubuntu channel, can I turn off priv somehow?
<knome> ju2ef, not unless you register to freenode. the solution should be to remove the trolls from the channel though.
<ju2ef> OK, thanks
<knome> i'm not opping at #ubuntu though, but i'm sure some ops will pop up soon enough
<elky> who are you referring to, ju2ef?
<elky> ju2ef, are you there?
<ju2ef> Yes
<ju2ef> It was Anonymous-hacker
<elky> that was the only one? they are not there now
<ju2ef> And a guy with lots of |||||||||||
<ju2ef> In nickname
<elky> looks like flannel fixed them like 10 minutes before you came here :)
<ju2ef> Oh
<ju2ef> Sorry for trolling lol
<elky> Nah, it's a busy channel, you can miss stuff easy
<elky> thanks for reporting it anyway :)
<ju2ef> :)
<elky> was there anything else you needed from us? we prefer users don't idle here so we know who needs our attention. you can always rejoin if you come across another issue though
<ju2ef> No no need anything, how do I quit this channel?
<knome> ju2ef, /part
<topyli> for the record, this "anonymous" guy was also in -ot and i banned them
<Pici> topyli: was it really that bad? I'm really tired and although the mouse is only on the coffee table, it seems like ts really far away.
<pangolin> Pici: the strip implies that Apple uses Chinese sweat shops to produce products and Jobs reincarnates into an Asian.
<topyli> Pici: mongy has been a problem for a long time in -ot, it's not just now. i have warned them many times because of racist, sexist, and political rubbish
<Pici> ah
<pangolin> I blocked someone on G+ because of that exact comic
#ubuntu-ops 2011-10-18
<maco> hi more-irc-knowledgeable-people-than-me
<maco> how do i set up a channel forward?
<maco> #ubuntu-accessibility is inaccessible to dyslexics, it has been pointed out. also to people who arent dyslexic just bad spellers and those trying to figure out what the channel's name is. so i want to make a forward. but i am ignorant and freenode's faq isnt helping
<elky> maco, what bit isn't working?
<maco> the part where the faq just says "don't"
<maco> oh wait thats policy
<maco> hrmph
<elky> eh?
<maco> the policy page has a bit about not making # and ## versions and making a forward between them except in extenuating circumstances. thats what i was seeing
<maco> the faq only explains how to redirect unregistered users
<maco> im trying to make all joins to -a11y go to -accessibility
<elky> yes, why would you want to make a ## channel?
<maco> i dont want a ## channel
<elky> So i'll re-ask. what bit isn't working?
<maco> those are just the only forwarding mentions im finding on teh freenode site
<maco> the part where i dont have a how-to
<maco> i dont know what to do
<maco> i joined the one that i want to be the alias channel, so i get ops there...and then i have to do...something
<maco> i r n00b
<elky> http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml grep for forwarding
<maco> hmm ok so i guess i gotta find someone to make the -accessibility channel be +F then
<Flannel> Or find someone who is an operator in that channel
<maco> nobody's op'd right now, so im going "are you an op?" to TheMuso in PM
<elky> apparently i am
<Flannel> maco: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-accessibility list
<maco> oh, i can see that output. why can i see it? ive tried with other channels and been told im not allowed to see the output of the access command
<elky> I think we may wish to get the access list for there fixed a bit.
<TheEvilPhoenix> oops wrong channel (was using the GUI to join, missed the right one)
<TheEvilPhoenix> oh... looks like this *IS* where I should be
<TheEvilPhoenix> i take it there's ops watching #kubuntu-offtopic?
 * TheEvilPhoenix detects a user there trolling/bitching senselessly
<TheEvilPhoenix> i'd like someone to review what they've said and address them, please
<TheEvilPhoenix> hallo?
<pangolin> TheEvilPhoenix: I'm not an op in that channel but what exactly besides blogging in the channel have they done?
<TheEvilPhoenix> does senseless drunken bitching count?
<TheEvilPhoenix> they've been on a 50 minute rant about Linux and the bugs
<TheEvilPhoenix> also touched on o4o items
<TheEvilPhoenix> finally started just being asshatty
<pangolin> I didn't read the last hour
<TheEvilPhoenix> i see
<TheEvilPhoenix> lemme grab you what i've got and throw it into pastebin
<TheEvilPhoenix> althougho the splits kinda flooded my logs ;P
<TheEvilPhoenix> pangolin:  forgive the extra chars in this among other things - its xchat logs :/
<TheEvilPhoenix> http://pastebin.com/eAbtwQky
<TheEvilPhoenix> well, combo xchat+znc logs
<pangolin> TheEvilPhoenix: I really didn't want to have to read the entire scroll back. I have it in my client also. Let's try being more understanding and perhaps help him to voice his concerns a little better.
<TheEvilPhoenix> from what i've been able to ascertain
<TheEvilPhoenix> he's likely drunk
 * TheEvilPhoenix has seen rages like this before
<TheEvilPhoenix> i dont need him quieted or banned
<TheEvilPhoenix> i just want someone to be monitoring the situation
<pangolin> will keep an eye open and see if I can find a channel op to do the same.
<TheEvilPhoenix> correct me if i'm wrong, but doesnt *@freenode/staff/* have access?
<TheEvilPhoenix> if all else fails they can assist ;P
<TheEvilPhoenix> DAMN YOU IRSSI!
 * TheEvilPhoenix shall part and deal with a segv-ing irssi
<Ibis> Theres an irc bot  named melanie_ sending a private message for every person joining the Ubuntu channel.  <melanie_> hi s ex http://cam.nl.mn/
<LjL> noted
<LjL> this happens frequently lately
<LjL> we'll keep an eye to that sort of messages
 * Pici headdesks
<genii-around> Is the auto unquiet thing with the bots worked out yet?
<LjL> it breaks very frequently?
<genii-around> LjL: Not sure. First I heard was yesterday, we had a #k user who was +q for like ten days
<Myrtti> a bit offtopic????
<oCean> slightly :/
 * mneptok stares at his N900
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, FAMAS said: !ask is it possible to remotely hack and delete someone's harddrive in ubuntu
<Pici> ...
<Pici> really?
<pangolin> yes
<h00k> what
 * h00k saves quote
<Pici> Which one?
<h00k> the FAMAS quote, anyway.
<Pici> I thought "WHy in the name of merlins baggiest pants do I suddenly need root permissions to access my external hard drive???" was funny.
<LjL> hah
<h00k> added that one, too.
<h00k> One day I'll remake a quotedb
<Pici> jrib has a file of good quotes somewhere too.
<Pici> ...
<Pici> LjL is going to get an A on this exam.
<LjL> Pici: i catch you disapproval and bounce it back to you
<ubottu> In ubottu, shymega said: !my brother is a idiot
<pangolin> tempted to add that one
<mneptok> my Brother MFC7840W works fine. except for some XSane stuff in 11.10.
<pangolin> MFC240C works fine also
<Pici> O
<Pici> I'm going home, someone may want to deal with smallfoot- in #u+1 if they're up to it.
<h00k> I suspect Microsoft__ a troll
#ubuntu-ops 2011-10-19
<LjL> seriously though, is help with running Universal USB Installer on Windows off-topic for #ubuntu, when #windows will probably have no clue what it even is, there is no particular place dedicated to it, and it's ubuntu.com itself that suggests and gives instructions for it?
<jussi> LjL: its the thing for making usb's from iso's for ubuntu, right?
<LjL> jussi: yes, alternative to Unetbootin
<jussi> LjL: I didnt see the conversation, but I assume you were making an ubuntu iso?
<LjL> jussi: well i didn't specify that, but yes
<jussi> I personally (this is not a policy decision) dont have any issue with that in #ubuntu - as its related to making ubuntu run on your pc. Its similar to wubi advice in #ubuntu imho.
<LjL> jussi: i thought the same. and also isn't it weird for someone using a tool recommended by the official site to find themselves told to go to other places?
<jussi> LjL: yes, but again, I havent read the conversation, so Im not sure what happened exactly.
<jussi> (how long ago was this)
<LjL> jussi: 14:46:30 your time
<jussi> LjL: looks like a throw away comment made without understanding the situation (lunatik) - might be worth a PM to chat about it.
<jussi> or did I miss something
<LjL> jussi: i think i'll drop it for now, if i see him being uber-strict again about topic i'll have a word
<jussi> LjL: fair enough. good you brought it up though, its a good thing to have thought about what we consider the limits for #ubuntu are.
<Pici> I'd be afraid of explicitly drawing lines for that
<Pici> I mean we help people compile non-repository software from time to time
<LjL> jussi: i'm not one for excessive topic policing, of course if they're talking about cats it's not ok, but when it's somewhat relevant to Ubuntu, i don't see the need to scare people away. can always nicely point to a more appropriate channel if one knows of one
<Pici> Thats not really on-topic for #ubuntu, yet I don't think we're going to stop doing it.
<jussi> I agree wth both of you, but as I think youll both agree, if things like that start to take over the channel, we would probably ask people to move on.
<Pici> Aye.
<LjL> hey the Oneiric desktop CD can do upgrades, sort of anyway
<ikonia> I'll put that in the release notes
<ikonia> "can sort of do upgrades"
<LjL> heh
<mneptok> another one for the quote DB: 08:36 < Mac_Weber> how to reboot the system keeping the Screen sessions?
<mneptok> @login
 * mneptok prods ubottu 
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<mneptok> maybe the change in cloak?
<pangolin> yup
<pangolin> see what happens when you become friends with staff
<jrib> ikonia: hahaha
<pangolin> they break your access :P
<mneptok> i think this new cloak is pretty good evidence that staff and i have a relationship where "friendly" is probably not the operative adjective. ;)
<pangolin> Would you like me to do a search or something for you?
 * pangolin was raised to always help the old and gassy
<mneptok> nah, it's OK
<mneptok> but thanks
<pangolin> sure thing
<Myrtti> never underestimate flatulence. Having had a lot of gastric trouble in the family it's something you learn to *ahem* value
<mneptok> Myrtti: watch what you say. things like, "never underestimate flatulence" will move you rapidly up my "If My Wife Leaves Me ..." list.  O:)
 * Myrtti runs away, flailing her arms
<mneptok> (i don't think you really want to be anywhere near that list. the leader right now is "Chee-Tos and Bourbon"
<Myrtti> *AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG*
<jrib> cheetos eh
<Tm_T> ...
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (lol)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-10-20
<ubottu> GirlyGirl called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<elky> Gee I wonder what this was an attempt at: prixaplan (~regrunion@secure.nowires.com.au) has joined #ubuntu-offtopic     prixaplan (~bitter@secure.nowires.com.au) has joined #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> ubottu, coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<bazhang> @btlogin
<szal> morning
<szal> unsolicited on-join query in #ubuntu -> [Thursday 20 October 2011] [10:09:11] <|IlIIIIl|> Does QQ http://www.imqq.com have spyware? I'm asking because Chinese anti-virus software says it is and it has a very contradictive EULA.
<szal> thx & bye :)
<elky> possible incoming
<Madpilot> ?
<elky> he's been doing this for hours. was flooding rants before
<Madpilot> who, the f-bomb user I just removed from -ot?
<elky> so if he comes here like i request, we may be able to talk sense into him, either that or i get some logs to send to the domain owner
<elky> yes
<elky> he's changed that ident at least twice now
<elky> he was already quieted in -ot afaik
<Madpilot> hadn't noticed, but the join/part spammed the objectionable username even if he was quieted
<elky> yes. the username is a retaliation
<Madpilot> ah, fun
<ubottu> In ubottu, ThinkT510 said: ubottu is a bot
<Pici> indeed
<Dave2> It is? I wish someone'd told me earlier :(.
<h00k> Dave2: Everything on the internet is true
<Pici> genii-around: I know #kubuntu is more lax with offtopic stuff, but do you think this conversation should move elsewhere?
<genii-around> Pici: Generally yes. I wanted to find him a link or 2 in right direction and then point out it isn't a progrtamming channe;
<Pici> genii-around: k
<genii-around> Pici: Just then my boss has to come down for an extended conversation :-/
<genii-around> I find it amusing !uk but not !us exists
<funkyHat> genii-around: I think that's because ubuntu-uk is a loco, while there are several locos in the US
<oCean> ubuntu R us
<genii-around> Heh
<genii-around> funkyHat: Yes, this is true they have all the #ubuntu-us-<state-designations>
<Pici> Restore from your backup is one of my favorite answers.
<funkyHat> Yes ⢁)
<funkyHat> Closely followed by "have you filed a bug?"
<LjL> in ##club we follow those things with !laughtrack
<Pici> GTRsdk tried to upgrade from lucid to precise...
<funkyHat> ⢁|
<Pici> newsflash: it didn't work.
<funkyHat> I haven
<funkyHat> 't even seen an upgrade from Natty to Oneiric go without a hitch ;D
<funkyHat> *eventually* I will get used to the ; and ' keys being slightly narrower than usual on this keyboard...
<Pici> all of my upgrades went fint.
<Pici> fine too
<funkyHat> My brother's laptop spewed out some error he didn't understand at him, update-manager failed catastrophically on my PC, and my friend's laptop didn't manage to complete the update either. Fortunately I was there to sort that one out
<funkyHat> And my brother's laptop seems to be OK except it's complaining about his windows partition on every boot now, despite chkdisk reporting no errors
<oCean> * Googlebot (googlebot@189.24.56.175) has joined #ubuntu
<genii-around> I guess I had atypical results, both my boxes upgraded to 11.10 without major incident
<Pici> My server was upgraded through ssh, as per usual, with no isses.
<genii-around> I think it helps a lot if you have decent hardware ( no weird wifi cards, etc )
<funkyHat> Pici: out of interest do you use do-release-upgrade or edit sources and upgrade?
<Pici> funkyHat: do-release-upgrade... always.
<Pici> Even on my non-server machines.
<funkyHat> The last several times I tried that on my PC (admittedly nearly always pre-release) it crapped out and I had to recover using aptitude
<Myrtti> I still do fresh installs
#ubuntu-ops 2011-10-21
<Corey> Do we have an op in San Francisco?
<tonyyarusso> Corey: as Flannel - he's at least in Cali
<tonyyarusso> *ask
<elky> San Franciscans are rww, flannel, pleia2  and probably others
<pleia2> Flannel is in southern california (5+ hours from SF)
<TheEvilPhoenix> notice on a spammer in #ubuntu: cutegirl.  floodbots temporarily +q'd the user.
<TheEvilPhoenix> correction - user is now -q'd
<TheEvilPhoenix> i assume there's an op watching the channel?
<mneptok> cutegirl: /me is
<mneptok> sorry, tab-complete readied ;)
<TheEvilPhoenix> heh
<TheEvilPhoenix> no problem, i've done that myself a few times ;P
<TheEvilPhoenix> ugh... seems they are just a trollspammer mneptok, at least afaict
<mneptok> TheEvilPhoenix: the timer has almost run out.
<TheEvilPhoenix> i... /think/ i know what you mean by that...
<pangolin> mneptok: there is a quiet on bhansali!*@*
<pangolin> matches cutegirl ident
<mneptok> yup, time to ban nick and ident
<TheEvilPhoenix> well now that that's been dealt with, i bid you good evening.  i *might* show up if they resurface or something, but i doubt they will (that last ban was pretty wide, from what I could tell)
<mneptok> and with that, i'll get some sleep.
<yagoo> this guy on #ubuntu keeps say rm -rf ~/
<yagoo> over and over again..
<yagoo> this is not good.
<yagoo> someone--one of u should tell him too.
<yagoo> my 2 cent.
<tonyyarusso> Noted, wish I had a nick
<tonyyarusso> oh, looks like it was a rant about some aspect of default rm behavior.  Moving along...
<oCean> bazhang: I already removed him once
<oCean> done with that stupidity
<bazhang> oCean, yeppers
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<bazhang> augh
<bazhang> @whoami
<ubottu> bazhang
<bazhang> @btlogin
<bazhang> <perlsyntax> Has anyone use jde emacs on ubuntu before?
<Pici> ...
<bazhang> annoying!
<Pici> I'm not sure that should have been forwarded to -offtopic.
<Myrtti> me neither
<Myrtti> the nickname has been reported earlier to be associated with trolling
<Myrtti> which doesn't surprise me
<bazhang> trolling straight up
<bazhang> so better skip the catalyze and straight action them
<Myrtti> oh really
<Myrtti> I wouldn't go as far as that either
<bazhang> that was a question, sorry
<jussi> even some trolls can be catalyzed.
<jussi> we still have to try.
<bazhang> yeppers
<bazhang> <cutegirl>    http://www.sexocean.com
<bazhang> * [fnordistus] (~fnordistu@2001:470:26:83:20a:e4ff:fee0:d8f9): fnord  <-- looks very familiar
<bazhang> no way to get into the btracker the past couple of days though
<Pici> eh?
<Pici> bazhang: why no?
<Pici> t
<bazhang> no replies to @login or @btlogin well no good replies
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> w00t!!!
<bazhang> @btlogin
<bazhang> yep , alteregoa
<Pici> It has been working for me just fine.
<bazhang> Pici, since jussi restarted a moment ago (the bot) it's fine
<bazhang> fnordistus = alteregoa
<bazhang> * SchutzStaffeln2  is that offensive?
 * Myrtti is watching a train wreck in #ubuntu
<bazhang> how did he ever connect to IRC
<Myrtti> by clicking an app
<Myrtti> autojoin by connect
<bazhang> augh
<Myrtti> what else do you need
<bazhang> * [sskniranjan] is using a secure connection
<Myrtti> lol
<bazhang> seems like he is using ssl
<bazhang> more like a troll wreck
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (theeclipse appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<bazhang> appears to be
<ubottu> In ubottu, EgyParadox said: !netstat is <alias> !net-tools
<ubottu> In ubottu, EgyParadox said: !gnome-shell is <alias> !nounity
<topyli> nofvwm
<ubottu> In ubottu, EgyParadox said: !synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager till Ubuntu 10.10, starting 11.04 Ubuntu Software Center is the default. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<bazhang> why he'd need the firmware for a vm I have no idea
<ubottu> In ubottu, EgyParadox said: !precise is <alias> !pangolin
<bazhang> * [DoNoBaN] (~marieta@95.60.247.148): marieta
<bazhang> bad feeling about that nick
<mneptok> could we add something like, "If you need help setting up an FTP server, you probably shouldn't be using FTP" to the !ftp factoid?   O:)
<Pici> mneptok: How about 'consider using sftp instead'
<mneptok> Pici: where's the fun in that!?!?
<mneptok> it just strikes me like someone in a field asking which side of the land mine faces up.
<charlie-tca> Why do you have to set up an FTP server to use FTP?
<funkyHat> "you probably shouldn't be using FTP" is a valid statement regardless
 * popey sighs
<tonyyarusso> jpds: I'm using ubumirror, and currently have source packages included.  Now I want to get rid of them.  What do I need to do to tell it to delete the existing ones?
<tonyyarusso> I found something that seems to work, although it's a bit hacky.  I had to add --delete-excluded to /usr/bin/ubuarchive and change --delete-after to --delete-before, then add --exclude rules for *.orig.tar.gz, *.dsc, *.diff.gz, and source/.
<ubottu> kbrooks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
#ubuntu-ops 2011-10-22
<GridCube> im getting constant spam from ~wheezy@pool-173-67-169-37.hrbgpa.east.verizon.net
<pangolin> nick?
<pangolin> and what kind of spam?
<yagoo> got a pm "<reggaL> Does QQ http://www.imqq.com have spyware? I'm asking because Chinese anti-virus software says it is and it has a very contradictive EULA."
<yagoo> reggal happens to be in #ubuntu room
<yagoo> (i also told #freenode)
<GridCube> pangolin, i get an question and if i reply it starts to dump random colored blocks, its reggaL lke yagoo's
<yagoo> i already told #freenode too GridCube
<GridCube> :) good
<yagoo> :)
<yagoo> actually u should tell #freenode.. and tell them u see him in #ubuntu as well
<yagoo> reggal is still lingering..
<yagoo> that message he sent is 100% spam from a linux standpoint (at least from linux channels)
<yagoo> (and not all channels are linux)
<gry> yahoo, GridCube: what's up?
<gry> yagoo **
<GridCube> a guy/bot called reggaL, is PM'ing me and yagoo whit random questions, if you answer it starts to dump random blocks of colored text after saying "I'm your worst nightmare"
<gry> he's not in the channel anymore GridCube ?
<GridCube> [reggaL] (~wheezy@pool-173-67-169-37.hrbgpa.east.verizon.net): Regrunio
<pangolin> gry: I removed them from #ubuntu, they are in #debian also. not sure if anybody there is getting pm's
<GridCube> there it just pm'd me again
<gry> this does not look like an #ubuntu issue anymore
<pangolin> GridCube: Thanks for looking out but if you could /part this channel that would be great :) feel free to return if you need help from us again.
<GridCube> :) yes sorry i was doing something else
<pangolin> no problem
<GridCube> thank you
<bazhang> <jianfei> im stuck! how do i run a virtual machine of my physical ubuntu hard disk partition in a vmware? i need to double my ubuntu processing power to do some graphical processing?
<bazhang> he had tons of warnings, and a PM
<bazhang> he's had a remove, as well as several warnings. no response via PM.
<jforjackjohnson> Why is it telling me to reg my name? And also, I'm back and very VERY bored of this debacle.
<jforjackjohnson> Also, to Myrtti, can I speak to your supervisor?
<jforjackjohnson> Tuesday this week, I was on blacklist.
<jforjackjohnson> Parlez si'l vous plait. (and don't worry, I'm not stupid!)
<topyli> doubtsUbuntu: what is telling you to register?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-unregged presumably
<topyli> i don't know. something triggers something and throws you there
<topyli> it's something to do with technology
<topyli> doubtsUbuntu: as for operators and situations where you don't get along with them, the best approximate to a "supervisor" is probably the irc council
<topyli> i'd let some other operator help me before writing them though. another operator on the same channel is much more likely to be familiar with your situation than the council
<topyli> doubtsUbuntu: btw you can't idle here, as you should aready know. either speak or part
<doubtsUbuntu> #ubuntu. what's the scoop on -offtopic for my ban then?
<topyli> do you remember why you're banned and by whom? i only remember you have a long history that doesn't make me terribly surprised to find you banned
 * topyli goes to read said history
<doubtsUbuntu> i'm eating a lurvly lemon curd and cup muffin pud atm. can i please speak to topyli about said ban? maybe start a #lemon channel?
<topyli> lemon is probably not an official project, but you can create ##lemon
<doubtsUbuntu> about lemon curd?
<topyli> yes. create it and join it. i don't see you joining #ubuntu or #ubuntu-offtopic soon
<doubtsUbuntu> well #ubuntu is a no-ban atm. but -offtopic? well prefix an l to the name and I'm there.
<topyli> that's nice
<doubtsUbuntu> sarcastica?
<topyli> we've helped you many times recently. take some time to think about what you've learned and consider improving your conduct. we can talk again after some weeks and see how things go
<doubtsUbuntu> pm me in two weeks at either doubsUbuntu or jforjackjohnson.
<doubtsUbuntu> pm me in two weeks at either doubtsUbuntu or jforjackjohnson.
<bazhang> ...
<topyli> no
<Myrtti> we're not a calendar
<doubtsUbuntu> Or whenever.
<Myrtti> you come here in two weeks and we'll have that discussion when you feel like it
<doubtsUbuntu> Kthxbyenext!
<doubtsUbuntu> bya!
<topyli> gave them half an hour. must be saturday
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (ghanman appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<bazhang> hah
<bazhang> calling out offtopic chat is now against the code of conduct
<bazhang> jetienne, hi
<jetienne> bazhang: hi
<bazhang> jetienne, you know why you were muted, correct?
<jetienne> bazhang: you said because you were offtopic. and i said 3 lines offtopoic and got +q. those are the facts as i see them
<bazhang> jetienne, for being offtopic and continuing when asked to stop
<jetienne> bazhang: and then i asked it is normal behaviour to +q somebody which got 3 lines offtopic on a #ubuntu channel... and im still waiting for your answer
<jetienne> (for information, bazhang asked me to join here)
<jetienne> maybe other chanop around can answer my question ? i find it legitimate
<bazhang> jetienne, #ubuntu is a shared resource. thus it needs moderation. talking about how bad unity is (in your view) is not a technical issue for support
<jetienne> bazhang: you do not answer my question here
<bazhang> jetienne, you were muted for the reasons I gave above
<jetienne> bazhang: i mean if it is legitimate for #ubuntu chanop to +q somebody for 3 lines offtopic, i will backoff
<ikonia> jetienne: I've just read the scroll back and you waffled on about nonsense things such as a guy having an MBA - you're offtopic, you didn't stop when you where asked to, instead of arguing and trying to find a loop hole, listen to what bazhang is saying
<jetienne> ok just an answer to my question, i find it legitimate and reasonable
<ikonia> jetienne: it was not 3 lines, it was more, so stop arguing and listen to what bazhang is saying, there is your other op's opinion as you asked
<ikonia> bazhang: back to you
<ikonia> jetienne: your mute was legitimate and reasonable
<ikonia> now work it out with bazhang
<jetienne> ikonia: i came here, asked by bazhang
<jetienne> ikonia: and no it wasnt more
<jetienne> well for the record, i will just repeat what i said to bazhang before
<ikonia> we have log
<ikonia> dont need to repeat
<jetienne> bazhang did a +q on me after 3 line offtopic. i asked repeatidly if this was normal moderator behavior to kick after 3 line offtopic.
<ikonia> jetienne: and I have told you "yes"
<ikonia> the mute was warrented
<ikonia> you where not kicked
<ikonia> you where muted
<bazhang> jetienne, there was no kick. just the mute, to discuss in PM. which we did.
<jetienne> (if it isnt, i have been kicked in a fair way)
<ikonia> now resolve the issue with bazhang
<ikonia> jetienne: I'll say it one more time
<ikonia> "it IS"
<jetienne> so this isnt normal behavior from a moderator pov as it isnt done in fairness)
<ikonia> jetienne: stop
<jetienne> ikonia: relax i have been asked
<jetienne> ikonia: relax i have been asked to come here by bazhang
<jetienne> ikonia: so i do it here, because he asked me
<ikonia> jetienne: yes and you just keep repeating the same question over and over
<ikonia> jetienne: you have been given the answer. STOP repeating it
<jetienne> ikonia: nope, as you said you got the log
<jetienne> ikonia: this is the first time i state my pov on this channel
<bazhang> jetienne, lets stop this arguing please and resolve the issue
<jetienne> bazhang: im all for it
<jetienne> bazhang: i wont do offtopic non support question on #ubuntu.
<jetienne> is that enougth of a statement to remove the +q ?
<bazhang> jetienne, please be aware of the channel guidelines, and chat in #ubuntu-offtopic , thanks
<bazhang> jetienne, your mute is now removed
<jetienne> bazhang: thanks
<jetienne> btw thanks to bazhang to let the dialog opened even if we clearly disagree on the topic express. he easily could have /ignore me but he didnt and chat with me (even if we disagree)
<jetienne> bazhang: respect for that
<ubottu> In ubottu, guntbert said: !java is <sed> /Lucid/10.04 LTS and newer/
<guntbert> hi, about my edit request
<guntbert> first I only wanted to replace "Lucid" with  "Lucid and newer" but then I regard the mixing of "10.04 LTS"   and "Lucid" much later a bit misleading
<PerfM> Is IdleOne not an oper anymore?
<pangolin> PerfM: what exactly do you mean by oper?
<PerfM> An op?
<pangolin> I am.
<PerfM> Uhm, okay, cool.
<PerfM> That doesn't answer my question
<pangolin> sure it does. just that you are not seeing the answer
<pangolin> whois me
<pangolin> :)
<PerfM> Omg!
<PerfM> Thats so sneaky!
<pangolin> inoright
<PerfM> We become bffs and you change your nick!
<pangolin> hehe
<PerfM> pangolin, thats sending out bad signals bro...
<pangolin> now to be fair, the day after you said we were bffs you told me we werent anymore
<PerfM> What?
<pangolin> who is sending out mixed signals I ask :P
<PerfM> I never said that
<pangolin> you did too
<PerfM> Well, you must have misunderstood me
<pangolin> iirc in was in defocus
<PerfM> BFFs4LYFE silly!
<pangolin> pinky swear?
<PerfM> Cross my <3 and hope to not get hit by a bus
<pangolin> hah
<pangolin> okie dokie pokie
<PerfM> But, yes, this is basically the only reason I am here!
<pangolin> so, was there anything Ubuntu op related ?
<PerfM> It's so funny that you changed your nick!
<PerfM> Ahh, naah, catcha on the bright side kid
<pangolin> I do after every new release announcement and usually change it back but I kinda like this nick
<PerfM> Well, I'm flattered by the nick considering that your nick also starts with a p
<PerfM> You must have been thinking about me
<pangolin> I was! We are P bros now
<PerfM> hahahahahahahaha
<pangolin> wait, that sounds ewwy
<PerfM> I picked a good victim this time!
<PerfM> Er...bff, I mean..
<pangolin> lol, you better part before you get yourself into trouble.
<PerfM> I was just gonna say that
<pangolin> That was rather pleasant
#ubuntu-ops 2011-10-23
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from en1gma)
<en1gma> i got a problem with an op (not a big one) but i feel he is over streching his authority
<Jordan_U> en1gma: Hi. Ubuntu is for Support Discussion only. While recommending VMware may be part of helping someone, going on about how much you like VMware is not, especially when asked by an op to stop.
<en1gma> Jordan_U then you are going to be banning alot of people in the next 10mins
<en1gma> i was helping a guy in there with his problem with ubuntu
<Jordan_U> en1gma: I'm not sure what you mean by that.
<en1gma> im not a noobie i been on irc since probabaly 1995
<Jordan_U> en1gma: It also helps if you include the nick of the person you are talking to in your messages.
<en1gma> it is against the rules to not have that?
<Jordan_U> In a channel as large as #ubuntu it makes things very confusing and hard to follow.
<en1gma> can i be kicked for not addressing the person i am talking to because i dont have a nick completer?
<en1gma> i said i been on irc since 1995
<en1gma> you dont think i already know that?
<en1gma> now do i get a chance to tell everyone here what you did or do you keep diverting about my nick completer
<Jordan_U> Your lack of nicks in your responses made me suspect that, yes. I would suggest you find a better IRC client or other way to get nick completion.
<en1gma> i will note that:
<en1gma> now how about lets talk about what you said in the other channel
<en1gma> note: it was nothing about a nick completer
<en1gma> this is getting a little crazy talking to me about a nick completer when you gave me warning about staying on topic when im helping a guy with his ubuntu and virtual box...i was telling how great vmware is with my windows 7 and how i have ubuntu 9.10 that i just installed in 10 mins and its right along side with ubuntu 11.10
<en1gma> and you give me warnings for OT when im talking about ubuntu?
<en1gma> come on man and now i come in here and you are telling me about my nick completer?
<en1gma> ai just wanted to point out that....thats all. dont know if anyone is listening...i hope you are a little...you could give warnings about OT if no one is talking about ubuntu but i was talking about ubuntu :)
<en1gma> i will respect what you say and try and get more on topic but im really not sure if i can get more on topic then that...evey sentance i said had the word ubuntu in it
<Jordan_U> en1gma: Talking about Ubuntu is not the same as giving or recieving Ubuntu support. It's hard to tell exactly what was happening with the discussion between you and klync as you weren't using their nick, making lastlog mostly useless.
<en1gma> Jordan_U look at the channel
<en1gma> some guy is talking about sucking dick
<en1gma> NOW THAT IS OT!
<en1gma> i just sent him an !ot thing
<highvoltage> en1gma, please stay calm
<en1gma> im calm and laughing :)
<en1gma> if that isnt ot i dont know what is
<highvoltage> typing in capital letters on IRC is poor netiquette.
<en1gma> yea but not because im angry
<en1gma> because its like you got to see it
<Jordan_U> en1gma: I may have been wrong about you being offtopic, and if so I'm sorry. At the moment though it's not worth it for me to confirm that as I'm trying to do other things, if you don't mind.
<en1gma> Jordan_U you have helped me in the past i know you good guy
<en1gma> i sorry to
<Jordan_U> Thanks for the warning about Basso.
<en1gma> :)
<en1gma> it was perfect timing :)
<en1gma> yea np
<Jordan_U> !away > dhgf
<bazhang> no way thats a troll , with such a nick
<elky> bazhang, see #f
<bazhang> elky, heh yeah
<sagaci> just got a PM from poidon, he's in #u now, http://paste.ubuntu.com/716834/
<sagaci> you've probably already seen this but just a heads up just in case
<Myrtti> no we hadn't, will look into it, thanks
<sagaci> ok, bye
<Myrtti> alright, I'm hopping out for some time, someone keep an eye on poidon?
<Myrtti> thanks
<ubottu> pangolin called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ikonia> Corey: you may want to look at that range and the people in #cahoots and ##cagada
<Corey> ikonia: I'm aware, thanks. :-)
<ikonia> super cool
<ubottu> In ubottu, arand said: !test-#ubuntu is <reply> blah
<oCean> blah!
<ubottu> In ubottu, mkv said: test-#ubuntu- is <reply> this is a test!
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood during emergency mode)
<mneptok> k:'ed
<ubottu> In ubottu, arand said: !inteunity is <reply> Ubuntu 11.10 använder normalt sett GNOME 3 med skalet !unity. För att använda GNOME Shell istället, installera paketet "gnome-shell" och möjligtvis även "gnome-tweak-tool". För GNOME Fallback mode, som liknar GNOME 2, installera "gnome-panel". Båda paketen placerar alternativ i sessionsmenyn vid login.
<mneptok> der fleem ees hokey-dokey!
<pangolin> !inteunity is <reply> Ubuntu 11.10 använder normalt sett GNOME 3 med skalet !unity. För att använda GNOME Shell istället, installera paketet "gnome-shell" och möjligtvis även "gnome-tweak-tool". För GNOME Fallback mode, som liknar GNOME 2, installera "gnome-panel". Båda paketen placerar alternativ i sessionsmenyn vid login.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, pangolin
<pangolin> !inteunity > arand
<Myrtti> they may want to set up their own bot for localized factoids
<pangolin> I'm guessing they have one of the ubots but it isn't accepting factoids or something
<Myrtti> still
<pangolin> still what? they have ubot2 but have found a bug or something.
<Myrtti> we can't expect that we'd serve localized factoids for the whole community, surely?
<pangolin> why not?
<pangolin> why does the bot have the ability for channel specific factoids if not to serve each channel with their needs?
<pangolin> never mind.
<Myrtti> because there are bazillion channels and bazillion ubottu clones, if all of them sync all the factoids, even the unnecessary ones, it's a lot of unneeded traffic
<Myrtti> and what jpds said
<pangolin> I clearly don't understand how the bots work or why they work at all. /me has some unloading of a truck to get done. later gators.
<Sidewinder1> I just wanted to pop in and thank you guys/gals for all of the time that you spend, collectively to keep the #u channel properly policed and safe. oCean just banned a rm -rf bozo. Again my sincerest thanks!
<Sidewinder1> Parting now..
<oCean> Sidewinder1: thanks for the cheers :)
<Sidewinder1> :D
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia> hello guntbert
<guntbert> hi ikonia , yesterday my suggestion for !java obviously fell though the grid
<guntbert> !java is <sed> /Lucid/10.04 LTS and newer/
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, guntbert said: !java is <sed> /Lucid/10.04 LTS and newer/
<guntbert> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<ikonia> sorry, did I miss some sort of discussion on this yesterday
<guntbert> ikonia: no discussion, nobody saw it for half an hour :-)
<ikonia> ahhh, right
<ikonia> am I missing what you want to change
<guntbert> I want to replace the "Lucid" (after !partner) with "10.04 LTS and newer"
<ikonia> ok, instead of swapping that one phrase do you think it could be said better in general ?
<guntbert> well, I have two different issues here: 1) it is not obvious to everybody that 10.04=lucid  (hence part one)  2) the missing "and newer" threw a helper off the correct path yesterday...  thinking about a better wording
<ikonia> I think you've got a fair point
<guntbert> thx, but I cannot formulate it better as a whole :-)
<ikonia> I'm just reading/thinking myself,
<ikonia> I see what you're saying, but I think it can be said better/clearer, just not sure how
<guntbert> exactly my thinking - so I resolved to the quickest/shortest idea - but there is no need to hurry :-))
<ikonia> have a think/I'm doing so now too, it can be done better
<ikonia> if not, we'll fall back
<guntbert> will do - I'll be back if I have some inspiration - thx for your time
<ikonia> no sweat
<ikonia> thanks for the update
<ikonia> it's a good point
<guntbert> bye
<ubottu> In ubottu, TheEvilPhoenix said: !privmsg is Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Myrtti> !privmsg
<Myrtti> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Myrtti> !java > GraemeLion
<Jordan_U> Sigh, another PMing spambot.
#ubuntu-ops 2012-10-15
<ubottu> In ubottu, Guest56347 said: wtf is ur problem
<bazhang> !isitout
<ubottu> Nope, it's not out. Wait 2 weeks or so...
<bazhang> aww
<bazhang> what!
<IdleOne> !no isitout is <reply> Nope, it's not out. Wait 3 days or so.
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<bazhang> hehe 'Nope'
<IdleOne> Almost makes her sound hooman
<bazhang> the bot is a cruel mistress
<mneptok> !no isitout is <reply>Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys
<ubottu> I'll remember that mneptok
<mneptok> not tme-dependent ;)
<mneptok> *time
<ubottu> In ubottu, krew said: hello this configuration is good for create my server vpn?
<Unit193> mneptok: Lovely!
<mneptok> Thank you, Johnny. Welcome, ladies and gentlemen, to the game of answers and questions. Eight categories are on the board.
<MrChrisDruif> !isitout
<ubottu> Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys
<MrChrisDruif> mneptok; is that what's supposed to happen? No mention of the caller?
<Myrtti> of the what?
<Myrtti> btw the music is not unambiguous...
<MrChrisDruif> Myrtti; I meant "<ubottu> MrChrisDruif: Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys" <= like that?
<Myrtti> right
<Myrtti> I see lawe is trying something
<ikonia> #ubuntu-classroom-backstage
<ikonia> really???
<AlanBell> what is the question ikonia?
<Unit193> Think he's talking about <JoseeAntonioR> hey Deindre! Can we have a chat at #ubuntu-classroom-backstage? :)
<ikonia> not really
<ikonia> just another ubuntu channtl
<ikonia> channel
<ikonia> wasn't meant as a serious question just now getting "back stage" channels
<mneptok> i'm only getting every third inputline here in #ubuntu-classroom-cheapseats
 * Myrtti throws popcorn at mneptok
<mneptok> DOWN IN FRONT!
<AlanBell> ikonia: oh, right, it is just a coordination channel for presenters, been in use for ages
<AlanBell> so presenters can say "help, I forgot how to use the bot thing" and someone can explain it out of view
<mneptok> i thought bot questions went to #ubuntu-classroom-geeky-av-club
<AlanBell> oh, that is for special bot questions :)
<mneptok> i think ubottu prefers the term "Python-challenged"
<TheLordOfTime> potential troll advisory: <Kostis>.  Reasoning: random babble last few messages.
<TheLordOfTime> s/troll/spammer/
<TheLordOfTime> in #ubuntu
#ubuntu-ops 2012-10-16
<bazhang> no wrok halp plz
<elky> Oh of course, now that you mention it, it kinda makes sense to make the thing work. We'll get right on that.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from simplew)
<bazhang>   <lawcab> i downloaded and unzipped eclipse to programs directory  <--- is the some Windows user learned behavior?
<bazhang> err that, not the
<elky> bazhang, i think so
<elky> it's been so long!
<bazhang> elky, thanks
<Unit193> No, there are installers (exe and msi) you run, unzipping to C:\Program Files\ isn't normal, or shouldn't be.
<elky> unless he's running wine...
<elky> in which case it would be
<elky> also, i suspect lots of stuff still gets downloaded as zip files rather than naked executables
<elky> firefox for example.
<elky> hmm, no it's not zip anymore either
<Unit193> Hasn't been a while, but you'd put the zip someplace else. :P
<elky> yeah but i do recall having lots of zip files in my programs folder.
<elky> perhaps when internet bandwidth was less plentiful
<chu> i.e. when you were in Aus :p
<elky> nz isn't that much better
<elky> it's nice that local bandwidth is free...
<elky> but nz is somewhat too small to fit many mirrors in ;)
<chu> Speaking of the Australian superior internet, I have been capped.
<elky> yeah, i also pay $90 a month to avoid that
<chu> I have a sneaky feeling I might actually be paying more than you :X
<elky> are you on helstra?
<chu> Yeah.
<elky> then yes, you would be.
<elky> i'm also on a "naked" plan
<chu> :(
<chu> which means?
<elky> no phone
<chu> Ahhh, I have some bundled deal, but don't actually know what it gets me.
<elky> do you have fancy tv or just the free stuff?
<chu> I have fancy TV, but not one of those t-box things. The fancy TV is just a standard digital TV with internet capability and a bunch of Telstra apps.
<chu> I can't, for instance,, record live TV etc
<chu> It does however get me a 24/7 AFL channel which is unmetered (because of telstra servers)
<elky> i miss iview
<chu> You can't use iview in NZ?
<elky> i probably could still watch it, but i'd guarantee the traffic would go via LAX
<elky> and well...
<elky> just watching colbert and the daily show is taxing enough on the patience quota
<chu> lol
<elky> and they only have to go via the US once.
<elky> well the connection for them does
<Myrtti> !canibeanop > Dragonster82
<bazhang> * [VRIL] (~VRIL@c-50-143-50-241.hsd1.fl.comcast.net): realname  <--- super bad news troll.
<Pici> Do we even know what michealPW is asking?
<Pici> all I've seen are complaints.
<bazhang> the mail icon is too generic or something with Unity
<bazhang> he wants it to be like kde4's
<bazhang> but turning into an open-ended rant against Unity imo
<Pici> wonderful
<bazhang> indicator-applet-complete  <--- seems to be that
<bazhang> he's getting tiresome and waaaaay offtopic imo
<bazhang> <vwq> But I thought It's best to introduce myself Firstly.
<bazhang> <vwq> Ħełłø, ł→łł Ðe”→æn ¶e¢øŋn→ße µ← ŋ¶æþħ→¢ß ¢æ¶ð?
<Pici> hm?
<bazhang> he thought #ubuntu was the ideal channel for "messing about"  (in PM)
<Pici> he did the same thing in #debian
<bazhang> yep
<AlanBell> people like to have an audience for their sillyness
<bazhang> and it's not even release day!
<Pici> ikonia: fyi, michealPW keeps being told to move non-support things to offtopic.
<ikonia> he's just spewing crap now
<ikonia> it's tecious
<ikonia> tedious
<bazhang> he's still at it? thats more than an hour now
<bazhang> <smallfoot-> displays ads, shows porn, sends all your searches to amazon and other companies
<bazhang> how does he stay unbanned in +1
 * Pici shrugs
<bazhang> he's stopped, taking it to #Debian
<bazhang> ie stopped in +1
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (chaos_)
<Myrtti> looking
<Myrtti> I think I really should go to bed before my reflex of punching people over TCP/IP becomes uncontrollable
<Fuchs> nini Myrtti :(
<Myrtti> the stupid, it burns.
 * Fuchs gives Myrtti a hug and puts to bed with good book
#ubuntu-ops 2012-10-17
<ubottu> actionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu (Smackbook I've told you)
<bazhang> !isitout
<ubottu> Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys
<bazhang> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Precise release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1598/detail/
<bazhang> release is presumably in the next 24-48 hours.
<bazhang> some reason *I* am forwarded from -r-p as the channel is already open, there , with tons of folks in it?
<chu> "#ubuntu-release-party Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited"
<bazhang> and I had access there last several times: this time ---->-ChanServ- You are not authorized to perform this operation.
<Unit193> 40    bazhang                +Aiotv
<bazhang> Unit193, thanks
<IdleOne> !no party is <reply> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Quantal release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> !no party is <reply> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Quantal release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1995/detail/
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<Tm_T> nice how it's not just one person jumping at you when you curse =)
<bazhang> :)
<bazhang> hilarious.  some user calls the grub2 documentation pisspoor, and the askubuntu.com answer describes his fix from the Check out the extremely detailed and well-written Wiki entry for Grub2.
<bazhang> and he quits before he can read it
<elky> was tempted to suggest casey ask in another distro's channel but decided it would be unfair to the other channel
<elky> Hi, this is the Audi mechanic? Ok good, I'm having a problem with my Ford... er Audi. Please help me!
<bazhang> hahahaha
<Jordan_U> elky: I'm planning to go to sleep soon. Do you mind watching Casey for a while longer and kick them if they try to get Mint support again?
<bazhang> that's *exactly* what he did
<bazhang>  Here's the problem. I burned Linux Mint 13...I mean Ubuntu 12.04 to a live dvd
<elky> bazhang, i know!
<bazhang> we should have a "best of..release day comments"
<bazhang> well close enough
<bazhang> ny first thought was : yeah, don't use ftp
<bazhang> augh wfm
<jpds> bazhang: I was about to say that he was welcome to write his own bootloader and see how hard it is. ;)
<bazhang> jpds, haha nicely done
<bazhang> <Tobias__> it shows a folder called lost and found   <---- ruhroh
<bazhang> <dante_> You all are humorless, emotionally retarded robots.
<bazhang> beep
<IdleOne> should always read messages from ubottu before you come back to the channel and insult us
<jussi> IdleOne: you are a deadbeat... hey, what message from ubottu? :P :P
<IdleOne> a deadbeat? :(
<IdleOne> that is harsh
<bazhang> T MINUS ONE
<bazhang> day
<IdleOne> !isitout
<ubottu> Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys
<IdleOne> !no isitout is <reply> Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys !party in #ubuntu-release-party
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> I have a feeling Tobias deleted is files
<IdleOne> his*
<jussi> IdleOne: hehe, I am nasty today :P
 * jussi hugs IdleOne
<IdleOne> I have a bad tooth ache :(
<IdleOne> tomorrow will be my third day in a row at the dentist
<jussi> IdleOne: not worse than the current stat of my teeth - appointment with special dentist in a week or 2, half one tooth missing, second needs a root canal.
<IdleOne> heh, I have the exact same problem. half a tooth broke off, needs to be removed.
<IdleOne> one of my molars
<jussi> yeah, the half tooth for me is that not molar, not incisor - the one behind the fang! :P
<IdleOne> oh, that makes your smile not as sparkly
<jussi> sparkly? since when? hahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahah
<jussi> :P
<IdleOne> well, you mentioned fangs and i thought of vampires and ALL vampires are sparkly
 * AlanBell has a vampire cloak for halloween
<IdleOne> a black sheet?
<AlanBell> bit better than that
<Tm_T> neon-pink sheet then
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> I need to try and get some sleep
<Tm_T> IdleOne: want me to sing you a lullaby?
<jussi> AlanBell: why is it I can picture you as a vampire...
<Tm_T> jussi: because he is?
<jussi> Tm_T: ahh...
<Tm_T> he's our pink, sparkly vampire
<jussi> Tm_T: now you are making me scared... sounds incredibly camp... :P
<Tm_T> yay, I succeeded! \o/
 * AlanBell will have to make some adjustments to the costume to accomodate these suggestions
<jussi> AlanBell: haha
<elky> AlanBell, a container of pink glitter and some fangs. pretty cheap costume really
<Myrtti> elky: unicorn is even cheaper
<elky> how?
<Myrtti> empty toilet roll, rubber band and pink glitter
<AlanBell> unicorn is $9.99 a tin http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/e5a7/
<Myrtti> squish the other end of the toilet roll into a cone, attach it to your forehead with the rubber band, then start sprinkling glitter on people.
<Myrtti> easy.
<Tm_T> Myrtti: have to try that here in the office
<jussi> Myrtti: needs to be rainbow glitter for a unicorn, no?
<Myrtti> jussi: IPU is pink, so no
<Myrtti> pink glitter is so versatile
<Myrtti> now you already have two costume suggestions that includes it.
<Myrtti> go forth and go mad.
<Myrtti> DISCLAIMER: I cannot be held responsible for lost jobs, broken hardware or personal injury related to, or associated with these suggestions. You hereby denounce your rights to sue, accuse or modify these instructions.
<Myrtti> HTH, HAND.
<Osarius> Hi i've just been kicked from #ubuntu. I'm not very happy with the attitude of some of the users in there - my 'comments' were called 'pointless' after I am getting quite frustrated with an issue I'm having at the moment, hence my joining of the channel.
<Osarius> Doesn't exactly bring a good front, does it?
<ikonia> Osarius: the point of a help channel is to ask for help
<ikonia> you've not done so
<Osarius> Actually, I did.
<ikonia> it's frsutrating for all the other users in the channel to see you complain
<ikonia> just ask your question, state the problem clearly (as possible) and get a response
<Osarius> Which I did, I'll state again.
<ikonia> no need for /me pours hot lava over stuff type comments
<ikonia> I "asked" you not to make those comments, and you decided to argue and try to be clever
<ikonia> that's what got you banned
<ikonia> really easy "please don't make those pointless comments" "sure, no problem"
<ikonia> that's all that's needed
<Osarius> I saw no rule saying that those sort of comments are not allowed when I joined. I certaintly don't think it's a valid reason to get banned over.
<ikonia> as I said, your comments didn't get you banned
<ikonia> I asked you to not make them, and you chose to argue it
<ikonia> the channel doesn't need to see the argument, so I moved you to here
<ikonia> let me show you the channels guidelines
<ikonia> it may help
<ikonia> !guidelines | Osarius
<ubottu> Osarius: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Tm_T> Osarius: hi, when you did join the channel, did you see the channel topic?
<Osarius> I was asking for help about YaCy and Apache2. Got ignored. Few minutes later wrote the /me thing, then was quite harshly asked not to by Ikonia. To be frank I didn't like the attitude, so I threw it back. Shame people can't take what they give out.
<ikonia> I can take it fine, hence why I'm still talking to you and explaining it
<ikonia> but the #ubuntu channel doesn't need to see you try to be clever to pretty responsible responses
<ikonia> I'll leave it to you to srot out
<ikonia> sort out
<Osarius> I also don't see 'being clever' as a bannable offence on the guidelines.
<Osarius> But meh
<Tm_T> Osarius: interestingly you chose to ignore my question, but to comment what you just described, few points: the fact that you didn't get respond in few minutes doesn't mean you were ignored or that you're allowed to ventilate on busy support channel
<Tm_T> Osarius: ban is not necessarily a punishment, in this case ikonia clearly informed that reason was to take the discussion to where it belongs
<Tm_T> #ubuntu is busy channel already, thus we have to keep it free from conversations that doesn't belong to there
<Osarius> k enough of the finger wagging, got it. I'm a busy sysadmin too.
<Tm_T> finger wagging?
<Osarius> Ah feck it.
<Tm_T> tsssk
<Tm_T> oh well, I tried to explain things as reasonable as I could
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1707 users, 9 overflows, 1715 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1706 users, 9 overflows, 1715 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1705 users, 7 overflows, 1712 limit))
<genii-around> Bunch of bots probably? They're all named like a1234
#ubuntu-ops 2012-10-18
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, bjrohan said: !es is a translator?
<jussi> !isitoutyet ? :P
<ubottu> jussi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jussi> bah :P
 * RaringOne runs for the hills
<RaringOne> Welcome back jussi !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<RaringOne> I kinda hope they decide to delay a week or two
<Tm_T> woo!
 * Tm_T has been verbose today
<Pici> I updated the 13.04 factoids yesterday fyi
<RaringOne> Pici: One day I hope you pass on your scripty bit for doing that, but till then thank you :)
<Pici> RaringOne: its actually all manual.
<RaringOne> really?
<RaringOne> I figured you had some nifty python script
<Pici> Nope, just have a habit of getting it done as soon as I hear the new codename.
<RaringOne> :)
<RaringOne> I had a compliment typed out but I was worried it would look like I was kissing up
<mneptok> .wii RaringOne
<mneptok> :)
<RaringOne> don't wii me!
<knome> it should be RoaringRabbit.
<RaringOne> /ps3 mneptok
<RaringOne> :)
<knome> the new codename is just lame
<RaringOne> NOU
<knome> bleh, wrong channel, sabdfl isn't here :P
<RaringOne> haha
<knome> ;]
<knome> i wonder if flavors can use their own codenames
<RaringOne> he reads the logs daily
<knome> :P
<knome> ok good. hey mark! o/
<Pici> I love how people try to prove us wrong when it comes to release dates/times.
<RaringOne> This is our first time
<Pici> not that anyone reads the topic, but *shrug* ;)
<mneptok> RaringOne: i was more going for "WHEEE" than the Nintendo product name. given togay's agenda.
<mneptok> *today's
<mneptok> http://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=ieRPb_5Am-g  <--- everybody chill. New Mexico style.
<ringtail> Can somebody kick Gujrati from #ubuntu-release-party for language?
<RaringOne> is he being vulgar?
<RaringOne> done
<Myrtti> was same as Naren
<ringtail> Thanks
<Myrtti> I see lawe is in #ubuntu
<bazhang> oh lawd
<bazhang> aka vwq
<bazhang> he's +q last I checked
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, JoseeAntonioR said: ubottu: no !uds is <reply>The Ubuntu Developer Summit will be held between 29th October - 1st November 2012 in Copenhagen, Denmark - See http://uds.ubuntu.com/  - Looking to participate remotely? http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/remote/ -  For !UDS sponsorship see http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/sponsorship/
<ubottu> In ubottu, smartboyhw said: !UbuntuOpenWeek is a series of workshops where you can learn about the Ubuntu landscape, talk to key developers from the Ubuntu project and so on. This year it will be held from 24th to 26th October, 2012. Join #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat for the sessions.
<RaringOne> shah`: Can i help you?
<RaringOne> buzzinh1: be with you in a moment
<shah`> RaringOne: no
<RaringOne> shah`: unless you need something from the ops team please part the channel
<shah`> what is this chan specified?
<buzzinh> ....
<bazhang> read the topic
<RaringOne> shah`: unless you need something from the Ubuntu ops team please part the channel
<RaringOne> buzzinh: i banned you because we asked and told you many times not to post links claiming to be the final release of 12.10
<bazhang> buzzinh, what do you need help with
 * shah` still using 11.04 natty
<shah`> its that ok?
<buzzinh> erm. no u didnt
<RaringOne> erm yes we did, plus the 50 or so ban and kicks we gave others should have been a hint to you
<buzzinh> i was not told once! and claiming uis the wrong word.
<buzzinh> actually is the correct word!
<tonyyarusso> buzzinh: Everyone was told.  It's in the topic.
<buzzinh> its up...the bot said it wasnt and you all said it wasnt and it is...
<RaringOne> So, now you are banned. enjoy the rest of your day.
<RaringOne> it isn't until the Ubuntu release manager says it is and you are not her
<buzzinh> haha...go look at the page mate its there!
<bazhang> ok then
<bazhang> shah`, was there something you needed?
<shah`> hello
<shah`> i want to ask
<bazhang> yes?
<shah`> is that ok im still using 11.04 natty?
<bazhang> !110.04
<bazhang> whoopsie
<shah`> !110.04
<bazhang> it wont be supported for much longer
<tsimpson> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<shah`> im still using
<shah`> !11.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<bazhang> April 2011 + 18 months =
<tsimpson> you have until April next year to upgrade
<shah`> oh
<shah`> after that?
<shah`> if im not upgrade
<bazhang> tsimpson, april next year?
<bazhang> so two years support?
<tsimpson> for 10.04
<bazhang> he has 11.04
<shah`> after that?
<bazhang> so this month
 * shah` never update
<tsimpson> that's going EOL soon
<tsimpson> you'll just stop getting updates if you don't upgrade, so no security issues will be fixed
<bazhang> yes, in October, this year
<tsimpson> you have 10 days to upgrade to at least 11.10
<shah`> if i dont want upgrade?
<tsimpson> well you don't have to, but you'll stop getting any updates after then
<genii-around> shah`: The repository will be taken offline after that
<tsimpson> and #ubuntu will no longer offer support
<shah`> oh
<shah`> so my system prob after that?
<bazhang> on your own
 * shah` stable use 11.04
<bazhang> really, why not get 12.10
<shah`> i have try
<bazhang> ok
<shah`> but dont like
<shah`> then downgrade back
<bazhang> time to upgrade to something higher
<bazhang> 11.10 at least
<shah`> i have use 1.5GB RAM
<tsimpson> go with 11.10 or 12.04, 12.04 is LTS so it will be supported for 5 years
<bazhang> that is plenty ram
<shah`> intel core 2 duo proc
 * shah` like 11.04
<shah`> smooth
<ikonia> then stick with it
<shah`> just upgrade kernel
<ikonia> why is this a hard concept to grasp
<bazhang> hah no
<ikonia> support will end for 11.04 - use it if you are happy with it but support will end
<shah`> shah@shah:~$ uname -a
<shah`> Linux shah 3.5.0-030500rc6-generic #201207072135 SMP Sun Jul 8 01:43:16 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> that means nothing
<ikonia> shah`: do you actually need anything from this channel ?
<mneptok> uhhh ... why is this discussion happening in this channel?
<ikonia> you are now aware support for 11.04 will end and it is up to you if you wish to upgrade oe nor not
<shah`> nothing
<shah`> ok
<shah`> i will upgrade later
<shah`> if i need
<shah`> or bored about 11.04
<tsimpson> you can ask any other questions in #ubuntu
<shah`> btw i love 11.04
<mneptok> shah`: please /part this channel and ask your questions in the support channel.
<ikonia> ok, thanks, bye
<shah`> ok
<shah`> thanks all dude
 * tonyyarusso hopes for all of our sanity that it's not much longer
 * knome is hoping for his back that it's not much longer, soon i'm not able to sit here waiting when i can update the xubuntu website :P
 * tonyyarusso wonders who changed the topic
<Pici> I did
<Pici> jono asked me to stick something in there about the release party
<tonyyarusso> Pici: As in just a few second ago
<Pici> oh, dunno
<tonyyarusso> 12:16:04 -!- ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-release-party to: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) is released!!!
<Pici> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2012-October/000164.html
<tonyyarusso> Hooray
<mneptok> !isitout
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) is now released.
<tonyyarusso> ubot5 isn't synced with that...
<mneptok> zout
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, JoseeAntonioR said: !no when is <reply>Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal was officially released at October 18th 2012 17:15:29 UTC
<RaringOne> !no when is <reply>Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal was officially released at October 18th 2012 17:15:29 UTC
<ubottu> I'll remember that RaringOne
<tsimpson> I'd rather just !forget when
<Pici> me too
<jrib> ok who will update all the factoids!?
<Pici> you
<jrib> :(
<Pici> I did the topics... I'll start looking at the factoids
<Pici> tsimpson: could you update the proper $latestrelease variables and the default release for !info in #ubuntu
<tsimpson> @config plugins.PackageInfo.defaultRelease
<ubottu> Global: quantal; #ubuntu-ops: quantal
<tsimpson> should already be done now
<jrib> how do I create a ubottu.com/y shorturl for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes ?
<Pici> jrib: theres info in -ops-team
<jrib> Pici: thanks
<jrib> wow
<jrib> Pici: so best is to just edit ubottu.com/y/rn to point to the new release notes?
<jrib> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) release notes can be found here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.10
<jrib> :x
<Pici> yep
<jrib> cool, did that
<jrib> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<h00k> www. :(
<tsimpson> most factoids should be set already, as long as they use the $cur* variables
<jrib> !resolvconf
<ubottu> resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<Pici> ubottu: no releasenotes is <reply> Ubuntu $curStableNum ($curStableLong) release notes can be found here http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/$curStableNum
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<tsimpson> !no quantal is <reply> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) is the current stable release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.10
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
 * jrib waits for "www."
<Pici> jrib: already removed it ;)
<jrib> heh
<jrib> hmm, is there a wiki page that talks about resolvconf?  Are there differences in 12.10?
<jrib> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution closest I could find
<jrib> !resolvconf
<ubottu> resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<jrib> !resolvconf =~ "s/$/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution"
<ubottu> Too many (or not enough) delimiters
<jrib> :9
<jrib> !resolvconf =~ "s!$! and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution!"
<jrib> ha maybe ! is not good
<Pici> heh
<jrib> !resolvconf
<ubottu> resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<jrib> actually it was my quotes
<tsimpson> you don't need to quote the regex /$/ something here/ works fine ;)
<ubottu> In ubottu, guntbert said: !no hashes is <reply> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<IdleOne> !no hashes is <reply> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<guntbert> Hi, are there any questions about my proposal for !hashes ?
<IdleOne> already accepted
<IdleOne> sorry I forgot to ping you :)
<guntbert> IdleOne: no problem - have a nice time :)
 * guntbert need not be notified every time :)
<LjL> i missed it. first release without PartyBot in some years :(
<LjL> IdleOne: i actually saw your request for the bot, but assumed the release was still a few days to come, and really wasn't in the mood to set it up
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (Endafy)
<bkerensa> addressing
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (Endafy (he is ignoring to stop flaming))
<bkerensa> iceroot =/
<bkerensa> Just a heads up Endafy is now threatening to use a botnet to flood
<bkerensa> he is banned from #Ubuntu
<AlanBell> hi LjL
<bkerensa> ;0
 * LjL waves AlanBell hello and goes to bed
#ubuntu-ops 2012-10-19
<IdleOne> hello LjL, no worries about partybot. We managed best we could with the tools we had.
<chu> Has anyone actually *heard* from LjL in a while? Or, should I start getting worried :(
<bazhang> he's in the channel now
<chu> Yeah, he's *in* the channel, but is he active?
<bazhang> <LjL> i missed it. first release without PartyBot in some years :(
<bazhang> he then went to bed
<chu> Oh, that's good then!
<bazhang> what a surprise. trolls on release day
<bazhang> <bulletrulz> y ARE WE MOVING TO TOUCH SCREEN and cload?
<bazhang> from PM
<Tm_T> toads! \ o/
<Tm_T> crap, lost my right arm again
<bazhang> this guy is actually quite funny, even though he's 100% trolling
<chu> It's possibly to the right of you Tm_T.
<bkerensa> Good night!
<mneptok> cue the Tin Foil Hat crowd
<mneptok> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1200
<IdleOne> I don't see anything to be concerned about.
<mneptok> you're not part of that crowd.
 * genii-around puts on his lead helmet before taking the next sip and pondering systemd, ubuntu-tv, and ubuntu for mobiles
<mneptok> Lennart is in your biscuits. Hacking stuff.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, MonkeyDust said: !boot > MMK maybe this is usefull
<bazhang> <Wuchichichu> Hi all, I would like to install ubuntu on my dos system
<genii-around> Hehe
<genii-around> Conceivably can, actually, with loadlin or such
<Pici> disk druid
<bazhang> he's trolling afaict
<bazhang> asking bizarro questions in multiple channels
<bazhang> <LambdaDusk> Ubuntu 14.04 will be named Torturous Tortoise which will turn out to be a very fitting name
<bazhang> <meta> meta
<bazhang> <sh4hriyar> <---- is a handful
<Pici> yes
<bazhang> I recall him saying something along the lines of "Don't bot me!" in the past
<IdleOne> !canibeanop > ubuntufan
<bazhang> <dontknow> bazhang, i want to talk about its legal notices  <--- unity dash?
 * Pici shrugs
<IdleOne> what legal notices?
<bazhang> the turning off the amazon shopping lens I guess
<bazhang> I've not done it , so not sure
<bazhang> the "install this webapp!" is annoying though
<IdleOne> me either but we are not legal aid.
<bazhang> surprised there have been zero complaints about that one
<mneptok> This product is meant for educational purposes only. Any resemblance to real persons, living or dead is purely coincidental. Void where prohibited. Some assembly required. List each check separately by bank number. Batteries not included. Contents may settle during shipment. Use only as directed. No other warranty expressed or implied. Do not use while operating a motor vehicle or heavy equipment. Postage will be paid by addressee. Subject to ...
<mneptok> ... CAB approval. This is not an offer to sell securities. Apply only to affected area. May be too intense for some viewers. Do not stamp. Use other side for additional listings. For recreational use only. Do not disturb. All models over 18 years of age. If condition persists, consult your physician. No user-serviceable parts inside. Freshest if eaten before date on carton. Subject to change without notice. Times approximate. Simulated picture. ...
<bazhang> hehe
<mneptok> ... No postage necessary if mailed in the United States. Please remain seated until the ride has come to a complete stop. Breaking seal constitutes acceptance of agreement. For off-road use only. As seen on TV. One size fits all. Many suitcases look alike. Contains a substantial amount of non-tobacco ingredients. Colors may, in time, fade. We have sent the forms which seem right for you. Slippery when wet. For office use only. Not affiliated ...
<mneptok> ... with the American Red Cross. Drop in any mailbox. Edited for television. Keep cool; process promptly. Post office will not deliver without postage. List was current at time of printing. Return to sender, no forwarding order on file, unable to forward. Not responsible for direct, indirect, incidental or consequential damages resulting from any defect, error or failure to perform. At participating locations only. Not the Beatles. Penalty for ...
<mneptok> ... private use. See label for sequence. Substantial penalty for early withdrawal. Do not write below this line. Falling rock. Lost ticket pays maximum rate. Your canceled check is your receipt. Add toner. Place stamp here. Avoid contact with skin. Sanitized for your protection. Be sure each item is properly endorsed. Sign here without admitting guilt. Slightly higher west of the Mississippi. Employees and their families are not eligible. ...
<bazhang> idoru: kline him!
<mneptok> ... Beware of dog. Contestants have been briefed on some questions before the show. Limited time offer, call now to ensure prompt delivery. You must be present to win. No passes accepted for this engagement. No purchase necessary. Processed at location stamped in code at top of carton. Shading within a garment may occur. Use only in a well-ventilated area. Keep away from fire or flames. Replace with same type. Approved for veterans. Booths for ...
<mneptok> ... two or more. Check here if tax deductible. Some equipment shown is optional. Price does not include taxes. No Canadian coins. Not recommended for children. Prerecorded for this time zone. Reproduction strictly prohibited. No solicitors. No alcohol, dogs or horses. No anchovies unless otherwise specified. Restaurant package, not for resale. List at least two alternate dates. First pull up, then pull down. Call toll free number before ...
<mneptok> ... digging. Driver does not carry cash. Some of the trademarks mentioned in this product appear for identification purposes only. Objects in mirror may be closer than they appear. Record additional transactions on back of previous stub. Unix is a registered trademark of AT&T. Do not fold, spindle or mutilate. No transfers issued until the bus comes to a complete stop. Package sold by weight, not volume. Your mileage may vary. If the flow ...
<mneptok> ... controls supplied are not installed, this unit will not operate properly. Keep out of reach of children. When this set is used with other equipment, if the picture is not stable or the buzz sound is heard, try to change the mutual position of relevant equipment or take enough distance between them. This unit not labeled for retail sale. Phenylketonurics: contains phenylalanine. Close cover before striking. Mind the gap. No merchantability ...
<Pici> ...
<mneptok> ... expressed or implied. Parental discretion is advised. Sold as a novelty item only. Although robust enough for general use, adventures into the esoteric periphery may reveal unexpected quirks. Not available in stores. May cause abdominal cramping and loose stools. Vitamins A, D, E, and K have been added. Not designed or intended for use in on-line control of aircraft, air traffic, aircraft navigation or aircraft communications; or in the ...
<mneptok> ... design, construction, operation or maintenance of any nuclear facility. Container may explode if heated. May contain traces of various nuts and seeds.
<bazhang> and the band played on
<mneptok> This supersedes all previous notices.
 * genii-around resists the urge to smack mneptok 
<mneptok> "legalese is off-topic on Freenode"
<IdleOne> you have a brain fart?
<mneptok> This Linux distribution is known to cause RPM annoyance by the State of California.
<bazhang> how prescient!
<bazhang> !webapps
<IdleOne> wehazdem
<bazhang> perhaps we should add something about that
<IdleOne> http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/webapps/
<bazhang> #ubuntu-webapps
<IdleOne> http://developer.ubuntu.com/community/
<IdleOne> probably the best place to link to for the end user
<bazhang> Ubuntu Web Apps enable developers to create web applications that run in web browsers, but act as if they are native applications. They provide close integration to the Unity shell for functions such as launch, notifications and controls.
<bazhang> whoops yeah
<bazhang> their wiki links to several places to find more info
<IdleOne> Ubuntu Web Apps enable developers to create web applications that run in web browsers.They provide close integration to the Unity shell for functions such as launch, notifications and controls. - more info at http://developer.ubuntu.com/community/ or #ubuntu-webapps
<IdleOne> how's that?
<bazhang> brilliant
<IdleOne> !webapps is <reply>Ubuntu Web Apps enable developers to create web applications that run in web browsers. They provide close integration to the Unity shell for functions such as launch, notifications and controls. - more info at http://developer.ubuntu.com/community/ or #ubuntu-webapps
<ubottu> I'll remember that, IdleOne
<mneptok> should i create a !legalese factoid ... ?
<IdleOne> lol
 * mneptok woggles an eyebrow at genii-around 
 * genii-around immediately gets abdominal cramping and loose stool.
<IdleOne> -!legalese is <reply> Not guilty your Honour.
 * mneptok whispers "By reason of mental disease or defect" and heads for the door.
<IdleOne> I'm not crazy. My mother had me tested, twice.
<genii-around> May contain traces of various nuts and seeds.
<mneptok> and kernels.
<IdleOne> !list > bamboz
<genii-around>  @comment 43733 Hit and run anti-linux ranting with profanity
<genii-around> Hm
<bazhang> <Mr_-> wilee-nilee, you are sooo uninformed
<bazhang> he's been on a rant long enough
<Unit193> bazhang: Was in #lubuntu, didn't start out good either.
<NUCLEARWINTER> he still is
<bazhang> Unit193, thanks
<bazhang> getting a load 'o hate in PM
<bazhang> "other guy started it!!!11"
<NUCLEARWINTER> hahaha
<NUCLEARWINTER> he seems to be quite a dbag with bad attitude
<NUCLEARWINTER> Unit193, actually I started to think about this Mr case and it's not first time when someone joins #lubuntu and starts to bash about how the team is once again only concentrated on the "looks" instead of functionality
<Myrtti> that sounds like a normal day in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> if you get that once in six months, you should consider yourself lucky
<NUCLEARWINTER> we are
<NUCLEARWINTER> our userbase is satisfied every release, as nothing really changes too much
<NUCLEARWINTER> oh dear, I cant imagine the bashing what happened when the unity came :D
<Unit193> We'll hear more about jockey, I'm sure.
<NUCLEARWINTER> people are free to choose what to use, but still "I hate it!"
#ubuntu-ops 2012-10-20
<bazhang> <Xtremeasure> bazhang: in his defense the article i pointed him to uses an older meego kernel to compile the version of x he needs in ubuntu
<bazhang> a meego kernel to make a PC work?
<bazhang> <dartos> just like microsoft support
<bazhang> :|
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (Danfan)
<bazhang> <cheshair> bazhang: I used a script, which yes, eventually download the file directly from nvidia site
<bazhang> automatix et al were scripts iirc
<bazhang> oh . a driver from dropbox
<Tm_T> bazhang: please watch your language
<bazhang> Tm_T, excuse me?
<IdleOne> you said automatix
 * IdleOne sets +q bazhang 
<bazhang> uh...yeah right
<IdleOne> :)
<Tm_T> IdleOne: so did you
<IdleOne> I did :/
<Tm_T> hrrhrr
 * IdleOne sets +q IdleOne 
<ubottu> In ubottu, DJones said: !shopping is To disable online search results within the Dash, Select 'System Settings' -> 'Privacy' -> 'Search Results' and turn off 'Include online search results'
<DJones> Have we got anything like that as a factoid?
<DJones> I don't really like using !shopping as the trigger, but search, dash and online all have current factoids refering to other aspects
<IdleOne> !addlens
<IdleOne> !adlens
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<DJones> Thanks, that answers that
<IdleOne> DJones: want to edit !adlens and also alias shopping to it?
<DJones> I don't have bot access
<IdleOne> We can work around that :)
<DJones> I think the current adlens factoid is better, its got links to a how to with images, may be better to leave it as it stands with it having screenshots
<IdleOne> agreed
<mneptok> sorta OT, but is anyone here into Imperial stormtrooper cosplay? someone is *finally* making a laser sight for your cosplay weapponry.
<mneptok> http://i.imgur.com/oDpVo.jpg
<mneptok> weaponry, too.
<fedvhj> i have cannot send to channel error in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> that doesn't actually surprise me at all
<Myrtti> because you're quieted.
<fedvhj> i'm what?
<Myrtti> you're quieted. Channelmode +q
<fedvhj> can yoyu fix it?
<Myrtti> sure I could.
<Myrtti> it's a different question will I
<fedvhj> I don't understand
<Myrtti> I'm sure you do, Lint01.
<fedvhj> what is going on on that channel?
<Myrtti> the usual support.
<Myrtti> did you want something else?
<wertyhj> i have no idea what is going on neither what do you want from me but please fix it
<wertyhj> so?
<Myrtti> so?
<wertyhj> please fix my challen priviliges
<Myrtti> you don't have any.
<wertyhj> i don't have send to channel privilige. what kind of circus you are trying to make here?
<Myrtti> none really.
<Myrtti> I could, but won't remove the quiet that's on you.
<wertyhj> why?
<Myrtti> because I don't believe it would amount to anything good.
<wertyhj> excuse me?
<Myrtti> here's a counterquestion: why do you need to send to channel?
<wertyhj> because it is a support channel and I expect support here and not pranks
<Myrtti> and what do you need support for?
<wertyhj> for ubuntu 12.10
<Myrtti> what specifically?
<wertyhj> i have sound card and video issues after installing it
<wertyhj> and why have you asked that for?
<Myrtti> to see if you've got a legitimate reason to want to say something in the channel instead of the usual troll-ish behaviour. The jury is still out on that
<wertyhj> do you want to say i installed ubuntu once per year or 2 just to troll in its support channel? it doesn't make sense
<bazhang> wertyhj, LINT hi
<bazhang> wertyhj, are you there? please respond if so
<wertyhj> wertyhj, of  course i'm there
<bazhang> wertyhj, the +q will not be removed at this time
<wertyhj> bazhang, why?
<bazhang> wertyhj, you have been using #ubuntu for a long period of time
<wertyhj> since 2008 maybe, so what?
<bazhang> wertyhj, so you know the channel guidelines very well. yet consistently fail to follow them
<wertyhj> what exactly I fail to follow?
<bazhang> wertyhj, the channel is support only, not for offtopic commentary/rants and complaints, which you have a long history of doing
<wertyhj> this is a support channel. I have a support issues. I'm not here for complains of any kind.
<bazhang> wertyhj, this channel is for resolving issues related to the #ubuntu channels and the users there.
<wertyhj> you know my issue from the discussion above
<bazhang> wertyhj, I know your issues as I am the one who gave the +q, and from your long history of not following the guidelines. I have no faith that you will follow them, so the +q will remain in place at this time
<wertyhj> 'faith'?
<bazhang> wertyhj, the +q remains.
<Tm_T> wertyhj: if there's no other issues to be discussed here, I may ask you to leave for now
<wertyhj> there is an issue of bazhang racism which explains his behaviour
<wertyhj> I need someone without irrational russophoby to deal with it
<bazhang> wertyhj, please exit the channel. our discussion is at an end.
<mneptok> wertyhj: you are unable to send to the channel because of your previous behavior. that behavior is not going to be discussed today, whether you are Russian, Kenyan or Martian.
<mneptok> wertyhj: if you feel like explaining yourself sometime after the weekend, re-join the channel then
 * mneptok re-sheaths
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> In ubottu, ActionParsnip said: !fglrx-legacy is To install the lagacy video drivers for AMD Radeon HD2xxx to HD4xxx please see: http://tips-linux.net/blog/how-to-install-amd-catalyst-legacy-drivers-in-ubuntu-12-10
<IdleOne> @mark #ubuntu rolling2k (~lol@178.111.182.52) spamming credit card info, been removed/banned/klined multiple times.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<IdleOne> jrib: he probably needs ppa-purge
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, itatitat said: ubottu: thanks!, is very useful, thanks
<ubottu> ardchoille called the ops in #ubuntu (rolling2k is back)
#ubuntu-ops 2012-10-21
<bazhang> <GVRV> iceroot, but you're right, I did try to manually install libc6
<bazhang> ruhroh
<bazhang> <trap24> did the #ubuntu-offtopic closed ?
<Tm_T> messaged wab, it should be sorted now
<AlanBell> !lococouncil-#locoteams
<AlanBell> !lococouncil-#ubuntu-locoteams
<ubottu> The Loco Council is huats, czajkowski, greg-g, itnet7, SergioMeneses and xdatap1 - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<AlanBell> !no lococouncil-#ubuntu-locoteams is <reply> The Loco Council is huats, czajkowski, greg-g, itnet7, SergioMeneses, effiejayx and xdatap1 - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> I'll remember that AlanBell
<AlanBell> !lococouncil-#ubuntu-locoteams
<ubottu> The Loco Council is huats, czajkowski, greg-g, itnet7, SergioMeneses, effiejayx and xdatap1 - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, JoseeAntonioR said: ubottu: no !lococouncil-#ubuntu-locoteams is <reply>The Loco Council is huats, czajkowski, itnet7, SergioMeneses, coolbhavi and effiejayx - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<AlanBell> !no lococouncil-#ubuntu-locoteams is <reply>The Loco Council is huats, czajkowski, itnet7, SergioMeneses, coolbhavi and  effiejayx - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> I'll remember that AlanBell
#ubuntu-ops 2013-10-14
<bazhangsuckershi> bazhang, you mother suck shit cunt face, fuck your mother butt you fucking gay dick sucker
<bazhangsuckershi> bazhang, you mother suck shit cunt face, fuck your mother butt you fucking gay dick sucker
<bazhangsuckershi> bazhang, you mother suck shit cunt face, fuck your mother butt you fucking gay dick sucker
<Myrtti> charming.
<bazhang> 4 channels and counting
<Myrtti> did he stop yet? or is it ongoing? I did tell him to stop.
<bazhang> doing it via PM to multiple chans he's not banned in, just quieted
<bazhangsuckershi> bazhang, you mother suck shit cunt face, fuck your mother butt you fucking gay dick sucker
<bazhangsuckershi> bazhang, you mother suck shit cunt face, fuck your mother butt you fucking gay dick sucker
<Flannel> classy bloke.
<Myrtti> innit
<bazhang> <MangaKaDenza> yo dawgs
<bazhang> ubottu, party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Raring release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2322/
<knome> duh. :)
<bazhang> re-releasing raring!
<knome> yep
<IdleOne> ubottu: party is <alias> releaseparty
<ubottu> But party already means something else!
<IdleOne> ubottu: !no party is <alias> releaseparty
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Saucy release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2534/
<bazhang> <SkinArt1973> joining channel
<bazhang> thats odd
<DJones> Looks like a script, monkeydust has asked them to disable the script
<bazhang> <pheex> guys!? can someone help me with a hacking challenge??
<bazhang> cough spit cough
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Lucius_Fox appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<Pici> !lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<IdleOne> I'm going to ban him next time he triggers the floobot
<LjL> Pici: oh, so it's not just my brainstorm lagging?
<LjL> thought it was crawling to a halt
#ubuntu-ops 2013-10-15
<ubottu> In #lubuntu, holstein said:  !ask is another one that the new user might not be aware of as well
<Pici> !guidelines > TauNeutrino
<skasznc> hello, i fixes the issue i had with excess flood
<skasznc> can i be -b'd now?
<Myrtti> sure.
<skasznc> thanks
<Myrtti> np
<bazhang> <cac> m3kk, so if you want better performance you can try fedora
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> great support advice...for #fedora
<genii> bazhang: To be fair, it was referring to specific speed enhancement with radeon under 3.12 kernel, saucy will ship with 3.11
<bazhang> genii, it started that way true
<bazhang> now he's just going on and on waaaay offtopic
<IdleOne> he's moved to -ot now
<bazhang> thank goodness
<genii> @comment 57793 "Can I troll here?"
<ubottu> Comment added.
<bazhang> holy crap batman!
<Myrtti> hm?
<bazhang> PICI unleashed
<Myrtti> oh yeah.
<Myrtti> naughty
<Pici> what
<Myrtti> you said crap!
<Myrtti> oops
<Myrtti> I said it too
<bazhang> we dont want that CRAP in -ot eother!
<Pici> oh.
<bazhang> I for one welcome our new factoid overlord
<Pici> heh
<bazhang> ubottu, isitout
<ubottu> The 19th release of Ubuntu, Saucy Salamander, will be out in October of 2013.
<bazhang> awww
<bazhang> <eihander> anyone know any good softwares for maleware?? My MOBO is talking to me
<LjL> i talk to my mobo all the time but she never answers me :(
<bazhang> limace255 was doing something odd: posting questions from ##linux to #ubuntu
<bazhang> wonder why centos users seem to love coming to #ubuntu for support
<IdleOne> the distro are so similar
<IdleOne> distros*
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> !yum
<ubottu> Uh, don't you mean !apt ?
<jdoles> Instead of acknowledging a problem and saying thank you for the free issue report, all you do is say ignorant stuff and you kick me.
<jdoles> They should kick you for being a fool.
<k1l> !attitude | jdoles
<ubottu> jdoles: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<LjL> it wasn't me
<jdoles> I don't give anything about volunteers that can't do anything.
<k1l> please see the mentioned guidelines. your acting was not appropriate in the support channel
<jdoles> Just like people who kick homeless people also are kicked from the volunteers that give them free food.
<jdoles> That's how I classify k1l.
<jdoles> Please just kick him of the ops; he clearly cannot handle it.
<LjL> jdoles, bad analogies don't lift bans
<LjL> fyi
<jdoles> LjL: do you really want to associate yourself with k1l ?
<jdoles> LjL: if so, state your real name and k1l's.
<jdoles> I will then remember to add you to my IRL ban forever list.
<k1l> jdoles: you were told several times now that your attitude of beeing the linux-god and ranting and insulting other users is not apporpriate in the channel. so if you dont want to change your behaviour please stay out of the channel
<LjL> i'm sure you're about to /whois
<LjL> also, by
<LjL> (e)
<jdoles> What is there to resolve? You are a bunch of idiots together.
<jdoles> Why should I even think you are worthy of talking at the same level?
<jdoles> Ants
<IdleOne> ok. This is over now
<Myrtti> teamwork, bitches
<IdleOne> errr
<IdleOne> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Myrtti> I've had too much sugar
<IdleOne> it happens
<IdleOne> :)
<Myrtti> too much excitement
<Myrtti> too much sugar
<Myrtti> too much tea
<LjL> put some coffee in your sugar
<LjL> genii, please
 * genii puts on a fresh batch
<Myrtti> noooooooooooooo
<Myrtti> I'll jump on the walls
<genii> Decaf for you, then!
 * IdleOne reinforces the chandeliers
<genii> I'm starting to think eihander's issue might be assistive technology is somehow enabled.
<genii> eg: "It's saying everything I do... "
#ubuntu-ops 2013-10-16
<ubottu> buu called the ops in #xubuntu ()
<DJones> Damm you Myrtti I knew I shouldn't have looked at #u, I've now got Toyah Wilcox's It's a Mystery going round my head
<Myrtti> "you're welcome"
<DJones> Thank you for that anyway, it'll bug me now, I need to put an audio book on to take my mind off it
<bazhang> aaronxd was cursing earlier as Guest84xxx
<Pici> pleasant
<Pici> <belgianguy> I find plenty of magic scrolls to sudo cast, but I'd like to really know why I'm doing it
<IdleOne> triple is datandroiddude in #u
<ikonia> easy there k1l he may have been trying to test his own network (I don't believe he was)
<k1l> ikonia: like i said: if you want to test something. you want to know it and will not gonna go for the quick one
<ikonia> I don't disagree,
<ikonia> icesword in #ubuntu....
<ikonia> I thought he was banned
<k1l> i did ban him yesterday but its was joining with an ip
<k1l> he is obviously ban evading
<ikonia> beat me to it
<k1l> sry did fire my script :)
#ubuntu-ops 2013-10-17
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, SonikkuAmerica said: !isitout is <reply> No, it'll be out when it's out, and not a moment sooner!
<Unit193> >_>
<IdleOne> denied
<harris> hey
<harris> i need help with ubuntu touch anyone here willing to go there and help
<harris> how is ubuntu touch supposed to be released if there are still error messages on the status link https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArLs7UPtu-hJdDZDNWliMmV1YUJ3Zk1pQlpDdGp4VFE&usp=sharing
<IdleOne> harris: this is not a support channel, coming in here and asking for help won't make it any faster for you to get help. Please use #ubuntu-touch and be patient.
<IdleOne> harris: Please don't idle in this channel either
<harris> ok thank you
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-release-party, erik_EE said: !where is it then
<bazhang> <Poorsoft> like um, my linux crashes.
<bazhang> troll detected
<bazhang> this one and the mangakawhatever character tag-team troll
<DJones> Well if there's going to be trolls, today will be the day
<DJones> !isitout is Ubuntu 13.10 has not been released at this point.  Offical notification will be on the Ubuntu Announce mailing list at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2013-September/thread.html In the meantime, please join #ubuntu-release-party to await the release
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, DJones said: !isitout is Ubuntu 13.10 has not been released at this point.  Offical notification will be on the Ubuntu Announce mailing list at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2013-September/thread.html In the meantime, please join #ubuntu-release-party to await the release
<DJones> ok, now its out
<Pici> yah
<DJones> Email has just arrived
<Pici> is it out
<Pici> er
<AlanBell> !saucy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<AlanBell> !no saucy is <reply> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.  Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<ubottu> I'll remember that AlanBell
<AlanBell> gah
<Pici> o.O
<AlanBell> !no saucy is <reply> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes
<ubottu> I'll remember that AlanBell
<AlanBell> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<AlanBell> !no raring is <reply> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu, Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<ubottu> I'll remember that AlanBell
<AlanBell> !releaseparty
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Saucy release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2534/
<AlanBell> still waiting on a t name :)
<Pici> tsimpson, jussi: could we get the curStable, etc configs updated on ubottu?  Or maybe give some of the IRCC the ability to modify them?
<Pici> At least it was relased early in the day (for me).  I can't stand a full day of people asking if its out yet.
<LjL> Pici: wait, it's out?
<Pici> :[
 * LjL runs away from 17-years-old PM'ing him after ikanobori lied about him :|
<k1l> well, did they say you are a 15 years old girl?
<LjL> just that i'm a goth, it would seem
<LjL> which is silly
<LjL> everybody knows i'm emo :(
<Pici> :(
<Pici> :3
<k1l> well, goth were the happy black clothing guys and emos the sad black clothing guys, right?
<genii> I thought goths were dead inside, not emo
<k1l> so goths are dead and emos are crying because they are not dead?
<genii> k1l: Apparently
<k1l> :)
<jbroome> i can work with that
<MangaKaDenza> :v
<bazhang> for being repeatedly offtopic, continuing when asked to stop
<bazhang> it's NOT a chat channel, and you know that very well
<MangaKaDenza> k
<MangaKaDenza> I won't do it again, etc
<bazhang> being banned in other offtopic channels is NOT an excuse, ever
<MangaKaDenza> k
<bazhang> you know that
<MangaKaDenza> butstill
<MangaKaDenza> I has questiongunta
<MangaKaDenza> s
<bazhang> but still what?
<MangaKaDenza> What I mean to convey using english language over IRC, is that I desire to resume the querying of the group to fufill my knowledge voids.
<bazhang> try askubuntu.com
<MangaKaDenza> ...
<bazhang> and ubuntuforums
<MangaKaDenza> but I don't want to make more accounts than I already have
<MangaKaDenza> It takes too much of my tiempo
<bazhang> thats not a concern of #ubuntu or here
<MangaKaDenza> when can I has unquiet
<bazhang> MangaKaDenza, you are clearly not taking this seriously at all
<MangaKaDenza> I am taking this seriously
<MangaKaDenza> I just like to convey it in a humerous manner
<bazhang> when can I haz?
<bazhang> no set time on +q
<MangaKaDenza> :O
<bazhang> come back when you are ready to discuss this in a serious manner
<MangaKaDenza> I can discuss it seriously
<MangaKaDenza> fine
<MangaKaDenza> here I am
<MangaKaDenza> discuss
<bazhang> you've shown from just joining that you cannot
<MangaKaDenza> Don't use normal people behavior as a comparison to me
<MangaKaDenza> I can change
<MangaKaDenza> at the drop of a hat
<MangaKaDenza> if I want
<MangaKaDenza> So again
<MangaKaDenza> here I am, ready to be serious
<bazhang> askubuntu.com and ubuntuforums
<MangaKaDenza> ...
<IdleOne> The mute is not going to be removed. Come back here in 7 days, no sooner. Have a nice day.
<MangaKaDenza> k
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Psil0Cybin)
#ubuntu-ops 2013-10-18
<bazhang> <MGMT> hey bazhang its not offtopic if its directed at one individual, calm down
<bazhang> I love that logic
<IdleOne> if you read that a few times it starts to make sense
<bazhang> only when run through google translate: english---klingon---english
<IdleOne> maybe I need to disable my auto-klingon script
<bazhang> <Mrdarknezz> How do you know if ubuntu is NSA proof?
<bazhang> remove the unity-nsa-lens
<genii> bean__ seems somewhat obnoxious.
<genii> Ah, to be 17 again. Hormones raging, etc.
<bazhang> <bean__> lmat: it should "Just Work™"
<bazhang> problem solved!
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, bean__ said: ubottu: is the ubuntu bot. it contains useful information, but is most commonly used in the main #ubuntu channel.
<bean__> sorry for the edit request, didn't mean to trigger that.
<genii> Hm.
<bazhang> is it me, or did -server become -server-es
<DJones> @mark #ubuntu harry Probable troll "just wondering why there is not support for 9.10"
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tsimpson> ^ why?
<DJones> Join, ask question & quit before letting people explain why
<tsimpson> ok, context is useful ;)
<IdleOne> bazhang: -server is quiet enough that if there are only two people speaking in spanish and that it is actually support related we can ignore it.
<bazhang> that was all es then
<IdleOne> I didn't get parse that
<IdleOne> err -get
<bazhang> well, I'm in -ru and -server is a new addition, just did a double-take
<genii> Hm "break into a vm"
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from chaotic_good)
<Pici> We haven't banned him yet?
<IdleOne> he only has 8 warnings
<ikonia> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes out od date
<ikonia> of
<LjL> right, the official upgrade system should "punish" users who attempt to use it to upgrade if they have (omg) third-party software installed. totally what i used to think was the Ubuntu spirit. not to mention having to read upgrades note that aren't THERE
<ikonia> LjL: the upgrade notes are generic
<ikonia> and it shouldn't punish users, I was being facisious, however people should be reading this stuff, not typing random stuff in and complaining it's not working
<ikonia> just sent tgm4883 a pm to ask him to be a bit more cautious in his wording
<ikonia> I suspect a frustration slip up
<c0mrade_> WriteLn.Console("Hello");
<ikonia> or just "hello" as people normally address each other
<ikonia> c0mrade_: what's up, how can we help ?
<c0mrade_> Um.
<c0mrade_> Well.
<c0mrade_> No one is answer from the BackTrack channel. Since BackTrack is based on Ubuntu I thought about asking here.
<c0mrade_> I've installed Teamviewer 8 on BackTrack.
<c0mrade_> Now I want it to automatically start with Linux at boot time.
<ikonia> this channel isn't a support channel
<IdleOne> You are in the ubuntu-ops channel. This is not a support channel and certainly not a backtrack support channel.
<ikonia> it's the operator team channel for the #ubuntu channel
<IdleOne> !backtrack
<ikonia> and backtrack is a dead distro, which is why no-one is answerin
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (now end of life - see kali-linux)
<c0mrade_> I got forwarded here.
<IdleOne> yes, because you are banned from #ubuntu
<ikonia> c0mrade_: if you're running backtrack and need support I'd suggest installing a distro that is not dead
<ikonia> c0mrade_: this channel is used for resolving issues in the ubuntu channel,
<IdleOne> c0mrade_: Please part this channel and try asking your distro support channel for help.
<k1l_> <Fyodorovna> hewhomust, yoir an idiot, bad advice and swearing in the channel, take your meds and get some professional help.
<k1l_> did i miss something?
#ubuntu-ops 2013-10-19
<bazhang> thats wilee-nillee
<bazhang> known to state very loudly that he is putting someone on ignore when he gets frustrated
<IdleOne> where?
<bazhang> in the support channels, mostly #ubuntu
<IdleOne> yes, I meant specifically where/when that prompted your comment
<bazhang> not at this moment, just a point to explain what k1 l was seeing
<IdleOne> ah I see. I didn't realize that was him
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (JabberJaw is at it again)
<HFSPLUS> Those who despise God's word will be thrown into the fire and destruction
<chu> Surely you have better things to do with your time?
<HFSPLUS> preach the word
<HFSPLUS> chu, you are being decived
<chu> Oh well, at the very least I can spell.
<bazhang> hw tu spl emcs? VIM
<chu> :)
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (ADP4U)
<ubottu> Rory called the ops in #ubuntu (jayzio posting porn)
<k1l> that jacklk user is really a long time problem user
<c0mrade_> Un-ban me.
<LjL> no.
<c0mrade_> Why?
<LjL> for one thing, because asking like that just calls for an answer like mine
<LjL> for another, you have a list of like two bazillion entries on the bantracker :(
<c0mrade_> What's that mean?
<LjL> it means you've been kicked or banned many times, which in turn means unless we see a reason that really stands out why we're led to believe your attitude/behavior have changed, it makes no sense to remove the ban
<c0mrade_> Well if you don't want to un-ban me it's up to you. You will lose not me. You need me, I don't need you.
<LjL> it's a sacrifice i'm willing to make
<c0mrade_> So it's up to you. Make a wise decision.
<bazhang> <paulgureghian> any ubuntu pros here?
<bazhang> this is my favorite
<bazhang> a close second is "guru"
<ubottu> SchrodingersScat called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<genii> "I don' wan' no amatchurs!"
<bazhang> <paulgureghian> then i damaged it by cutting wubi and wubildr.mbr from the root
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> using wubi, asking for "pros"
<genii> I won't go near any wubi issues any more, not even with a ten foot pole.
<bazhang> the wubi guide is actually pretty decent
<bazhang> even for something esoteric like moving a wubi install to hdd
<bazhang> <aguitel> what apps is better to remove to improve xubuntu?
<bazhang> xfce4
<genii> Smart aleck
<bazhang> k nome will k1 l me
<bazhang> <codephobic> I come bearing fresh woes
<bazhang> sam113101  = gasman
<bazhang> very bad news
#ubuntu-ops 2013-10-20
<bazhang> <virux> any ubuntu guru around
<bazhang> oh yeah
<ubottu> phunyguy called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Pici> ..
<h00k> yeah.
<IdleOne> !away > sam113101_afk
<lotuspsychje> hello, can i report a spam query
<IdleOne> sure
<lotuspsychje> <Wanda_Nelda_Velm> If you have recently lost a love one and are in tough financial times, then we have an offer for you. We at Budget Casket specialize in quality caskets for your fallen loved one without breaking the bank. We offer handmake caskets in pine, oak, maple, and more. So if you are looking for a way to send your loved one out in style and respect, Budget Casket is the place for you. PM me for more info.
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<bazhang> <Hundred> they should probably just release 1 version every year on "Ubuntu Day" with a full 12 year support with every other year being LTS
<bazhang> SLTS
<bazhang> SuperLTS
<IdleOne> ah, the windows support model
<IdleOne> after 12 years they could add an extra SuperEliteLTS 8 years
<bazhang> hehe
<Vivek> I would like to join #ubuntu-beginners-dev, I am getting a message that the channel is full. Please help.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from jmgk)
<Vivek> ubottu: Ok,
<Vivek> I am a reputed member of the FreeNode community, so allowing me in should not be a problem.
<Flannel> Vivek: From what I can tell, that channel doesn't exist anymore, which is why you can't get it.
<Flannel> (it technically does exist, but it's been set up to not allow anyone in, and to forward everyone who joins to #ubuntu)
<Vivek> Flannel: So which is the channel for beginner Ubuntu Developers ?
<Flannel> Vivek: probably #ubuntu-devel
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from bluechaos)
<ikonia> is someone trolling me elsewhere asking people to just start asking me random questions in #ubuntu or offer me fixes for problems I'm not having ?
<IdleOne> I haven't seen anything
<bazhang> shauntablet seems familiar
<ikonia> seems like an honest mistake
<bazhang> Ignore elitest does not
<ikonia> no, it doesn't
<bazhang> someone else said the very thing
<bazhang> or perhaps same with new nick
<ikonia> I'd not been followed, once the guy asking for help said "I assume you're not trying to help" - I stopped helping and he can expose his machine on the internet, I don't care
<bazhang> it was just an odd comment off the bat, with no real contextual reason for it
<ikonia> agreed
<ow> Hi, I have some questions/requests/etc.
<ow> ASM is currently used to monitor #ubuntu and report issues and stuff
<ow> the Floodbots are also used to monitor #ubuntu and report issues and stuff, and sometimes automatically quiet/ban/kick people
<ow> The thing is, the Floodbots IIRC only communicate attention via !_ops
<ow> ASM has a plugin system available, whereby another monitoring bot can report problems via something like ;plugin <channel> <threat level> <reason>
<ikonia> ASM ?
<ow> AntiSpamMeta
<ikonia> ahh, your bot
<ikonia> maybe worth talking to ljl and members of the bot team ?
<IdleOne> I think your first step would be to speak with LjL about this
<ow> ASM has been (for quite some time) configured to ignore !_ops calls from the floodbots, because (in ASM's case) that is only meant to be used as a user-generated trigger
<LjL> why do you think ow would have skipped that first step?
<ow> ^ :)
<IdleOne> I'm not sure.
<k1l> the question is what LjL answered :)
<ow> In my communication with LjL, he basically said that 1) the floodbots were long overdue for a complete rewrite; 2) he had his doubts as to whether or not the #ubuntu-ops would trust me, given stuff that happened, and other stuff that was rumored to have happened, 3 or 5 or howevermany years ago
<ow> anyways. I'd be up for the task of rewriting the Floodbots, and then turning the reigns completely over to the #ubuntu ops, with the stipulation that the code I write would be GPL'ed, and that they be allowed to use ASM's ;plugin functionality so long as ASM continues to be a thing on Freenode
<ow> however, I wouldn't want to undertake that task unless I had some assurance that the #ubuntu ops would be interested in making use of the code once I'm done
<ow> i.e. I don't want to spend countless hours doing a rewrite only to have them say "nah we'll stick with what we've got"
<IdleOne> My first instinct is to trust LjL, especially when it comes to the floodbots. If LjL says you can be trusted I would accept that. All that said the decision is not mine.
<IdleOne> so your next step I think would be to contact the IRCC
<LjL> i think the fact ow's bot has been working and reporting issues in many channels for several years now can't go unnoticed
<ow> I've said my peace. I'm going to part now and come back in a day or two, and see if there's simply any interest in having me do a rewrite. If there is interest, those interested can handle whatever politics or paperwork the process requires - working with beauracracy is something I'm very much *not* interested in.
<IdleOne> LjL: indeed
#ubuntu-ops 2014-10-13
<ubottu> modelengine called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<david82_> Hello
<david82_> anybody there? i have a question
<Flannel> Hi david82_, how can we help?
<david82_> i am new to kubuntu 14.04 lts now i have it 2 days installed but i cannot join #kubuntu channel it tells me that i am banned
<david82_> other channels i can join without problems
<david82_> so i cannot undestand that
<Flannel> david82_: It appears you're banned from #kubuntu, this could be due to someone else on your IP.  I'm not a #kubuntu op, so I can't help further, but someone in here will be able to help you, I'll try to wake them up.
<david82_> ok thank you
<david82_> i need to sleep will try later
<valorie> I'm a #kubuntu op
<valorie> let me see if I can figure out what's going on
<Flannel> valorie: Looks like a quassel + host ban (*!*quassel@*.dip0.t-ipconnect.de)
<rww> that's a bit wide, given that it's KDE
<Unit193> rww: There's a few that are a bit wide.
<jussi> yeah, I'd agree, seems pretty wide to me
<valorie> I'm not seeing immediately how to clear that ban
<rww> the same way as usual for a ban?
<valorie> if one of you want to do that, and then tell me how you did it, that's fine
<rww> op up, /mode #kubuntu -b *!*quassel@*.dip0.t-ipconnect.de
<valorie> am opped
<valorie> thanks
<valorie> pfff, he's left
<valorie> well, it's done
<valorie> thank you rww
<rww> no problem
<valorie> I was trying to unban HIM
<valorie> rather than remove the ban
<valorie> fuzzy thinking on my part
<valorie> ok, I just got the akick list for #kubuntu and it is empty
<valorie> so what were y'all looking at earlier?
<valorie> I can see a list from within konversation, but the akick list must be different
<rww> the ban list, I expect?
<rww> yes, akick is completely different from ban lists
<valorie> I can see the ban list using konvi tools
<valorie> ok
<rww> and to remove a ban list entry, you set -b on the ban list entry
<valorie> alrighty, I was trying to use chanserv commands
<valorie> wrong tools for the job
 * rww nods
<rww> in general, i only use chanserv to op and deop
<rww> the rest of it is mode twiddling, which you can do without it just fine (and it tends to be less confusing that way)
<rww> without ChanServ **
<valorie> okeydoke
<Unit193> All the funk in the house!
<david82> Hello any #kubuntu op here?
<valorie> david82: should be fixed now, please try again
<valorie> moments after you left earlier, actually
<david82> yes it fixed i saw it now
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (Ubuntu-Owner, FUD/spam)
<valorie> cool
<david82> so problem fixed i will leave this channel bye and thx
<Riddell> valorie: what's that about?
<Riddell> I had a message "10:56 <ubottu> Review: ban '*!*quassel@*.static.qsc.de' set on Mon Oct  6 09:12:21 2014 in #kubuntu, link: http://ubottu.com/bans.cgi?log=64386
<Riddell> but that url doesn't want to show me its contents
<k1l> Riddell: the bot is asking to review a ban after one week. do a "@btlogin" in here and the bot will pm you a link to open the bantracker with a sessions for you
<Riddell> @btlogin
<Riddell> ..nothing happens
<Tm_T> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Tm_T> @btlogin
<Tm_T> yay, works atleast this way, gives me url in PM
<ubottu> jimmyjr called the ops in #ubuntu (help channel emergency)
<ubottu> jimmyjr called the ops in #ubuntu (but i did)
<ubottu> jimmyjr called the ops in #ubuntu+1 (I AM JIMMY JUNIOR)
<Pici> k
<Digipeng> Hey take care of gnomethrower he is clearly ignoring the Off topic rule in #ubuntu
<ikonia> yeah
<ikonia> aware of it
<ikonia> don't worry
<bazhang> it just got personal!
<bazhang> jordan, staunch defender of PULSE!
<bazhang> he has got to be trolling with that. watch for the pivot to systemd
<bazhang> <ZeXx86> ObrienDave: 10000 bugs unresolved bugs for years in launchpad? :D
<bazhang> he's got nothing
<valorie> @btlogin
<valorie> cool, nothing to do....
<ubottu> TinaJR called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Digipeng> Okay could you guys crack down on the ot ussage in #ubuntu
<bazhang> Digipeng, need some assistance?
#ubuntu-ops 2014-10-14
<timeaftertime> !ops
<ubottu> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> timeaftertime called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<timeaftertime> " Darwin clearly does not believe anyone but Darwin Fish is faithfully teaching the truth of God's Word."
<timeaftertime> !ops |  Darwin clearly does not believe anyone but Darwin Fish is faithfully teaching the truth of God's Word.
<ubottu> Darwin clearly does not believe anyone but Darwin Fish is faithfully teaching the truth of God's Word.: Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> timeaftertime called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (Darwin clearly does not believe anyone but Darwin Fish is faithfully teaching the truth of God's Word.)
<timeaftertime> whas up
<valorie> :(
<timeaftertime> hi
<timeaftertime> its me
<timeaftertime> guess who!
<rww> who
<phunyguy> oh he's that guy.
<valorie> gotta say, that is the name of a great Cyndi Lauper song
<rww> phunyguy: what guy
<phunyguy> that.... guy.
<rww> he's the guy
<timeaftertime> !ops | its me hfsplus!
<ubottu> its me hfsplus!: Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> timeaftertime called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (its me hfsplus!)
<Pici> I wanna be the guy
<timeaftertime> bazhang: noooo waaa
<rww> thanks
<elky> timeaftertime: sorry, i have a headache.
<timeaftertime> elky: im in new hamshire!
<timeaftertime> yay
<elky> you're saying yay because i have a headache?
<rww> elky: do you know where new hampshire is?
<rww> hint: it's not nebraska
<Pici> Nothing happens in either state though...
<valorie> the fine folks in NH would be insulted to hear ya say that, Pici
<valorie> I doubt Nebraskans care though
<rww> the only thing i know about NH is that the Free State Project wanted to go there
<timeaftertime> fuck massachuetts
<timeaftertime> !ops
<timeaftertime> yay
<rww> timeaftertime: anything we can help you with, or are you just here to chat?
<valorie> rww, yeah. :(
<valorie> but they do have the earliest primary, so politically-minded people still pay attention to 'em
<Pici> I wish people would pay less attention to my state
<timeaftertime> rww: yes how can i score with a girl in the barroom?
<Pici> (new jersey)
<rww> the only thing i know about new jersey is that it's pronounced new joisey
<timeaftertime> !ops
<elky> timeaftertime: you... you're cheating on me?
<rww> rotflmao
<timeaftertime> elky: i love you
<timeaftertime> elky: last time i was new hampshire 2 years ago you banned me
<timeaftertime> elky: how do i score with a girl in the bar room?
<rww> timeaftertime: girl or woman? the difference is important
<timeaftertime> woman
<timeaftertime> like 20s
<timeaftertime> HOW DO I SCORE?>
<Unit193> Tm_T: All those #k ones are from the same IP, in case you didn't see.
<ubottu> lordievader called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<Flannel> !ops-#kubuntu
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<Tm_T> bah
<Flannel> Tm_T: I just love pinging you :P
<valorie> that is the ban that Riddell just removed, I think
<valorie> :(
<Flannel> Mmmm, yes.  Does look like it.
<Tm_T> it is that indeed
<valorie> so, should I put it back?
<valorie> ban all the nicks?
<Tm_T> it's quiet now
<Tm_T> it works aswell
<valorie> yes, but it would be nice to keep them out in the future
<Tm_T> valorie: quiet doesn't allow them to speak so it's irrelevant if they come or go
<valorie> yes
<Tm_T> I wonder what kind of ISP is t-ipconnect.de
<valorie> lots of the germans use it
<valorie> lots of KDE people
<Tm_T> Deutsche Telekom AG
<mist> ?24
<laserjet> !ops
<laserjet> curse you bazhang
<joeyknight> !ops
<bubbasaures> IdleOne, Thanks for saying something in the #ubuntu channel, as a crisis line worker I was getting a bit concerned.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-10-15
<ubottu> In ubottu, jhutchins said: poodle is http://askubuntu.com/questions/537196/how-do-i-patch-workaround-sslv3-poodle-vulnerability-cve-2014-3566
<Pici> I'm not sure thats true though
<Pici> (new proposed packages are cooking right now)
<Pici> Includes TLS_FALLBACK_SCSV to mitigate CVE-2014-3566
<ubottu> The SSL protocol 3.0, as used in OpenSSL through 1.0.1i and other products, uses nondeterministic CBC padding, which makes it easier for man-in-the-middle attackers to obtain cleartext data via a padding-oracle attack, aka the "POODLE" issue. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-3566)
<Jordan_U> Nobody ever has time to upgrade.
<k1l> but asking for backported game packages :)
<k1l> popey: is ubuntu mate going to be a flavour from 14.10 ?
<TheClitCommander> !ops
<TheClitCommander> trre
<TheClitCommander> ter
<TheClitCommander> t
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu (rathitlike)
#ubuntu-ops 2014-10-16
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (cholcobo- please ban for eternity - profanity, spam, channel flooding)
<rww> handled ^
<Flannel> rww: Did you ban for eternity?
<rww> doubtful, given he already changed IPs i think
<rww> (i didn't check, but he quit and reconnected so...)
<Flannel> also doubtful, given the heat death of the universe :)
<rww> i think freenode might die sometime before then
<valorie> and here I thought we had God powerz
<Flannel> if freenode dies, is he still banned?
<Flannel> or is he unbanned?
<rww> null pointer dereference
<valorie> that would disappoint cfhowlett
<rww> cfhowlett disappoints me ;(
<Flannel> rww: That doesn't give you justification to shut down freenode
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu (falkowskae)
<Tm_T> ikonia: I muted the IP, apparently you were onto something similar
<ikonia> I did it ages ago though
<ikonia> lagged
<Tm_T> hahah
<popey> 22:56:53 <+k1l> popey: is ubuntu mate going to be a flavour from 14.10 ?
<popey> no
<popey> we were too late
<popey> we'll still make a release in a timely fashion
<k1l> ah, ok :/
<Pici> well this will be interesting, mplayer was dropped from debian/utopic
<popey> link?
<DJones> popey: Possibly https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayer/+publishinghistory
<DJones> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=732159
<ubottu> Debian bug 732159 in ftp.debian.org "RM: mplayer - RoM - unmaintained, RC-buggy, alternatives exist" [Normal,Open]
<Pici> aye
<popey> ok, that makes sense
<popey> mpv is nice!
<Pici> did we lose the +f in #ubuntu at some point?
<hggdh> seems like a long time ago
<Tools_-_> Good afternoon: where can I find a ubuntu manual updated?
#ubuntu-ops 2014-10-17
<rww> Pici: yes. no idea how. it is now fixed.
<Pici> rww: thanks, I was wondering if it was on purpose or not. methinks not.
<Unit193> !isitout
<ubottu> Yes, it's out! Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download | Release announcement at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2014-April/000182.html
<DJones> Is WUBI still included in the desktop iso?
<DJones> Just downloading one to have a look at 14.04,but multiple times we get people saying don't use it, its junk and won't be supported, but if its still included, #ubuntu users need tobe aware that it is included and can be supported, even if the majority of people do think its rubbish
<DJones> And if it doesn't work reliably, why is it still included
<k1l_> wubi should just be nuked, imho. if its working its still bundled to windows. it was concept as an easy testing but people tend to use it instead a native install and it will break an it will be ubuntus fault.
<DJones> Couldn''t agree more with the nuke idea, but if Canonical & devs keep including it, users need to be aware that it supported
<k1l_> its still included. at least in the ubuntu next (mir and unity8) iso i got lying here
<PottyTheShitter> YOU ARE ONLY ONE HEARTBEAT AWAY FROM ETERNAL TORMENT
<PottyTheShitter> Luke 12:4-5; Luke 13:3
<PottyTheShitter> YOU ARE ONLY ONE HEARTBEAT AWAY FROM ETERNAL TORMENT LUKE 12:4-5; LUKE 13:3
<DJones> I'm sure God will forgive you your sins, although I suspect you'll need to say multiple Hail Mary's to atone for your own sin
<DJones> After all, you're taught to love your neighbour, not abuse the,
<DJones> them
<PottyTheShitter> DJones, sorry i am not a catholic
<DJones> You don't appear to be Christian either given the abuse you give out
<PottyTheShitter> did jesus look "christian" for giving his woes outin matthew 23? or how about cursing a fig tree? or how about paul when he wishes that some people would cut there nuts off?
<PottyTheShitter> most christians are false
<DJones> But all Christians are called to love their neighbour, and to love their enemy, you can't do that by abusing people you don't like
<PottyTheShitter> im not abusing
<PottyTheShitter> Therefore, go and make disciples of all the nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father and the Son and the Holy Spirit.
<PottyTheShitter>  Teach these new disciples to obey all the commands I have given you. And be sure of this: I am with you always, even to the end of the age."
<PottyTheShitter>  Matthew 28:19-20
<elky> i thought i already told you that we're over
<DJones> John 13:34 Enough said
<DJones> But, you won't know that as you're not a Christian
<PottyTheShitter> yes and its showing love that if you dont repent you will go to hell
<PottyTheShitter> DJones, you must be an athiest anyways
<DJones> PottyTheShitter: You couldn't be further from the truth
<PottyTheShitter> DJones, show me where i am wrong
<PottyTheShitter> do you hail judge not?
<DJones> Thats easy, you don't show love to neighbours or enemies, you just abuse them, your method may have worked for the old testemant before Christ's birth, but after that, you've lost the message
<PottyTheShitter> that is showing love
<genii> @comment 644565 expire 3M
<ubottu> I don't know any ban with id 644565.
<ubottu> Comment added.
<genii> @comment 64465 expire 3M
<ubottu> Comment added.
<genii> Meh
 * genii makes more coffee
<Unit193> genii: If you aren't setting a comment too, @duration banid time
<genii> Unit193: Aaah, thanks
<genii> @duration 64465 3M
<ubottu> 64465 will be removed after 3 months.
<Unit193> Sure.
<genii> Tired and day seems to never end
<Jordan_U> @comment 64568 Probably a spam bot that makes autogenerated comments to avoid automated spam filtering. Made nonsense comments with words veguely related to #ubuntu's topic, and linked to some website seemingly trying to sell artificial sweeteners, 30 days
<ubottu> Comment added. 64568 will be removed after 1 month.
<genii> What a weird thing to try and flog off on IRC
<Jordan_U> Indeed.
<k1l_> Jordan_U: i already kicked him and gave him the guidelines. he is trolling on purpose
<Jordan_U> k1l_: Understood.
<ubottu> Freen0deAdmin called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Freen0deAdmin called the ops in #ubuntu (how am i doing?)
<Freen0deAdmin> whats up homies
<rww> evening Freen0deAdmin
<Freen0deAdmin> how we all doing tonight?
<rww> Pretty well. You?
<Freen0deAdmin> fineeeee
<rww> good good
<Freen0deAdmin> hello everyone
<Jordan_U> Lakers_business: Hi. How can we help you?
<Freen0deAdmin> Lakers_business, yes what can we help you with?
<Freen0deAdmin> tomaw, anything we can help you with?
<Freen0deAdmin> ha
<tomaw> let's try a bigger stick
#ubuntu-ops 2014-10-18
<valorie> thank you tomaw
<valorie> question: ubottu asks me to review a few bans from last week
<valorie> If I want them to stand, do I need to do anything?
<valorie> I see no reason to unban a GNAA person
<valorie> ever
<pleia2> no need to do anything to keep them
<pleia2> it just reminds you in case you want to so the list stays tidy
<pleia2> (there is a ban limit on freenode)
<valorie> thanks, pleia2
<valorie> I have very few
<valorie> the gnaa person was a no-brainer
 * pleia2 nods
<valorie> I might remove the polish student, who I think was just excited to show off for his classmates
<elky> valorie: just in case you thought otherwise, the ban limit is per channel, not per person
<Flannel> That would be fun.
<ubottu> twinkletoeslmfao called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<rww> random nonsense ^
<ubottu> lebread called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<phunyguy> lesigh
<k1l_> yep
<phunyguy> some people's kids....
#ubuntu-ops 2014-10-19
<Freen0deAdmin> hello
<Freen0deAdmin> !ops
<Freen0deAdmin> yo
<rww> Evenin'
<Freen0deAdmin> rww, you the one married to elky
<elky> sure
<Freen0deAdmin> elky, do you wear glasses?
<elky> yes, why
<Freen0deAdmin> elky, asl
<elky> no, i haven't learned sign language yet
<Freen0deAdmin> age/sex/location
<elky> nah, none of those
<Freen0deAdmin> hi
<rww> Maybe we should add ebola and systemd to !o4o
<rww> although i guess the systemd debate would be covered by "religion" in the same vein as vim/emacs
<valorie> sad to see the debate start up again in debian
<valorie> not about ebola
<valorie> heh
<Unit193> Not sad about Ebola? :(
<valorie> I'm sad that we are so half-assed about helping out in Africa
<valorie> and so freaked out in the US where there is the smallest "threat" imaginable
<valorie> of course I'm sad for all the ravaged families in Africa
<valorie> so bad that people are dying of other diseases, because the medical infra has been partially destroyed by death
<rww> from reddit front page: http://i.imgur.com/JhajSXX.png
<rww> although that's skewed to heck because Ebola is not Africa-wide
<valorie> right
<valorie> although if the world doesn't step up soonest, that could skew quickly
<valorie> imo the US should be doing 3 or 4 times what we're doing, and about 10 times faster
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu shibboleth starts a discussion about ubuntu beeing crap and spyware
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<TaZeR> hello i would like to kindly appeal my ban to #ubuntu
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu-server (##fix-your-connection for bagackiz plz)
<rww> @btlogin
<phunyguy> rww: interestingly enough he is already bouncing in and out of that channel from elsewhere
<rww> phunyguy: #ubuntu and #freenode, I think
<phunyguy> ahh
<k1l_> TaZeR: hi.
<TaZeR> k1l_: hello
<k1l_> TaZeR: when i look into the bantracker i wonder how much 2nd chances we should give you?
<TaZeR> i know i've been a bad boy in the past and this is what ive been told while appealing before
<TaZeR> truth of the matter is my last ban was for accidently swearing in the channel, and besides this i have really changed as a person over the past few months
<TaZeR> grown so to speak
<rww> Erm, no.
<TaZeR> would some character witnesses be of help such as the developers of ubuntu-mate?
<rww> The last ban I see in bantracker for you was something about search engines, not swearing
<rww> not particularly, no
<TaZeR> when do you think this can end?
<TaZeR> i really am apologetic
<TaZeR> i dont know what else i can say or do
<rww> not getting re-banned for stupid stuff when we unban you would be a good start
<k1l_> TaZeR: well, you are known to cause drama since 2010. i dont see a point in giving you a chance again, after the 34 times before you proven you did just fool us?
<TaZeR> i would love to but i just need this one last chance
<rww> and the other chances didn't work because...?
<TaZeR> i was different before i was a bitter person in real life
<TaZeR> someone passed away in my family recentley
<TaZeR> and i matured as a person
<rww> and we should have any confidence that you've changed this time because...?
<TaZeR> i dont wanan give u some sobn story
<TaZeR> but i am different
<rww> go find another channel to act sensibly in, and come back in a few months
<TaZeR> i have been in #ubuntu-mate
<TaZeR> if you would like to ask the people and developers there
<rww> i stress "sensibly" and "a few months"
<TaZeR> ive been helping and being a good person for months there
<rww> then I wonder why you have bad behavior in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic in that time, but not #ubuntu-mate
<TaZeR> like i said i swore accidently duringf that time
<TaZeR> im not sure what you mean be search engine
<rww> 20:56:18           <+rww> | The last ban I see in bantracker for you was something about search engines, not swearing
<rww> right, since you can't keep your bans straight, I'll go grab the logs, sec
<TaZeR> tahts not very specific, i dont understand it
<TaZeR> and i dont remmeber anything like this
<TaZeR> thanks for looking into it
<rww> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/08/29/%23ubuntu.html#t07:12 was cursing, which didn't trigger a ban. http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/08/29/%23ubuntu.html#t08:02 was the proximal cause of your ban.
<rww> If you're unable to stop "accidentally" swearing over a period of four years, I have no confidence in your ability to behave in #ubuntu.
<TaZeR> so may i ask what rule i was breaking by linking this search engine?
<rww> 1) non-support (offtopic) comments, 2) spam
<TaZeR> i think someone might have been asking for one thats safe for children to use, i dont see why i would link it for no reason
<rww> They weren't, and you idd.
<rww> did **
<TaZeR> perhaps i was only making a joke? i dont quite remember the whole conversation
<TaZeR> it has been a while since this happened though
<rww> Nope, it appeared out of nowhere, as you can handily see from the log. Your inability to take responsibility for your actions further decreases my confidence in your ability to behave in #ubuntu.
<rww> So, as I said already, go find some channel to behave sensibly in, and come back in a few months.
<TaZeR> i was just about to say that if it such an offence i do accept responcibility
<TaZeR> and your judgment on the issue
<TaZeR> thanks for listening and looking into it then
<rww> @mark #ubuntu-ops TaZeR told to come back in a few months with a better track record
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<phunyguy> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic benzhninja spam to join "official" MS Office IRC channel ##ms-office
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<k1l_> i just kicked him from #ubuntu after repeated spam
<phunyguy> kicked and banned from u-ot because he was joining multiple users
<phunyguy> and spamming
<rww> user has been informed that spamming channels is not a good method to get more users on their channel
<rww> (they just came in #defocus-ops to try to get their pre-existing ban removed)
#ubuntu-ops 2015-10-12
<bazhang> gesundheit
<tsimonq2> bazhang: would you happen to have an answer to my question?
<Flannel> tsimonq2: Which mailing list?
<Flannel> tsimonq2: He does not seem to have an IRC nick listed on his launchpad page.
<tsimonq2> Flannel: the Ubuntu support mailing list
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (Napalony)
<ikonia> tsimonq2: best thing to do is mail him private or ask him on the mail list
<ikonia> there is nothing in the obvious places to suggest he has an IRC nick
<tsimonq2> ok, thank you
<hggdh> Unit193: sorry, was travelling.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, MonkeyDust said: !hot is If your laptop's temperature is getting too high, consider installing thermald (a daemon) and indicator-cpufreq (an applet). Also look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/ubuntu-help/power-hotcomputer.html
<Unit193> hggdh: Sure?  I'm sure it's no problem.
<bazhang> whoops on that ban
<jpds_> Why?
<bazhang> ban on *!*@unaffiliated/beads
<bazhang> thought it was brotherbox doing the nastyspammin
<bazhang> ah okay
<bazhang> ...poundings
#ubuntu-ops 2015-10-13
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (ytrewsd DM profanity < matvie)
<Matvie> hello please block the nick ytrewsd
<Matvie> DMs people with profanity
<Matvie> guys where are you? he continues!
<ytrewsd> Matvie: hi
<ytrewsd> Matvie: problems from someone
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, yotam said: ubottu: The problem is that I have rpm file that I need to install, there is no deb file
<bazhang> <christo_m> my use case is specific and crucial
<bazhang> netflix crucial!
<bazhang> go to defcon ONE
<k1l_> thought the same
<bazhang> @random crucial nope emacs
<ubottu> crucial
<bazhang> what!
<Pici> @random netflix hurd
<ubottu> netflix
<Pici> :O
<chu> You hate me ubottu.
<bazhang> <ubotu>I know nothing about emacs
<bazhang> bwahahaha
<chu> lol
<bazhang> is cobradabest a bot
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu (tux38 needs ejecting)
 * genii ponders "ubuntu is moving away from linux"
<Flannel> genii: It's only a matter of time until the Buran kernel becomes a thing.
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu (tux38)
<phunyguy> high-five k1l_
<k1l_> *5*
<k1l_> and now i am away again
<phunyguy> new to this hexchat thing... used wrong macro, but our forces combined to make a master race.
<k1l_> phunyguy: i use the xchat script "chanserv.py" from seveas in hexchat too
<phunyguy> same, just used the wrong command.  ☺
<phunyguy> coming from quassel.
<k1l_> you came to the good side of the force :)
<phunyguy> did /cs ban vs whatever the kickban one is
<k1l_> /cs kb nick
<phunyguy> danke
<genii> tux38 seems to have turned his attentions to #android now
<hggdh> oiz9: hello, is there anything we can do for you?
<hggdh> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<hggdh> @btlogin
<hggdh> oiz9: otherwise, please /part. This is a no-idling channel.
<hggdh> argh! I *really* have to revisit my macros
#ubuntu-ops 2015-10-14
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, NicholasCage said: ubottu: See I have heard about this, but people are still stating that it is needed
<barfii33> hello is anyone around?
<k1l> hi barfii33
<barfii33> hi k1l, I was harassed by someone with a nick "ytrewsd". I couldnt even see his details, as his nick was not clickable.
<barfii33> this happened yesterday
<barfii33> on ubuntu channel
<barfii33> he PMed me
<bazhang> taken care of barfii33
<bazhang> network wide issue
<barfii33> bazhang, so he did the same to others in the channel? or you mean even on freenode?
<bazhang> barfii33, PMs are not really channel only items, he could do it over the whole network, which he did
<bazhang> he keeps swithing nicks
<bazhang> and switching
<bazhang>  /mode yournick +R to block unregged PM
<bazhang>  /mode yournick +g to block all PMs, which you can then whitelist one by one as need be
<bazhang> thanks for the report barfii33
<barfii33> I see. thank you bazhang, for these pieces of information.
<barfii33> sure
<barfii33> the first command is just to block unannounced PMs, right?
<bazhang> unregistered users
<barfii33> ah, "unregged" means that, thank you
<bazhang> yep
<barfii33> bazhang, thank you for your kind help, have a fine day / night!
<bazhang> :)
<bazhang> <erkburgles> thanks for your crap bazhang
<bazhang> what
<bazhang> he ignored all the helpers and asked 'is there any place I can get help?'
<bazhang> I told him askubuntu.com
<bazhang> @random bwhaha emacs HURD
<ubottu> HURD
<bazhang> ikr
<Unit193> marienz: Happy birthday. :D
<genii> gah, HURD
#ubuntu-ops 2015-10-15
<chu> lol
<phunyguy> Keep an eye on this tux38 character
<Unit193> tonyyarusso: BTW, I'm going to start calling you "Rafael" now. ;)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (alleycatfrat)
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (ubuntuhater language)
<marienz> Unit193: belated thank you
<tonyyarusso> Unit193: Okaaaaay, why?
<andrex> hi all) I apologize for flood on #ubuntu. unintentionally I inserted in the client,  out from dev/urandom. sorry.
<Pici> andrex: I'll go ahead an remove the ban then.
<Pici> andrex: you should be able to join now
<andrex> Pici: thanks
<ubottu> badbodh called the ops in #ubuntu (YamakasY)
<daftykins> can you not just +q this asshat already? :(
<ikonia> what's up
<Myrtti> I'm sure someone has their finger on the trigger for the last final ccall
<daftykins> i'd hope so, but process seems a tad delayed around here of late :P
<ikonia> the YamakasY guy daftykins  ?
<daftykins> ikonia: yeah
<daftykins> clearly trolltastic
<ikonia> he won't start again
<ikonia> he seems to have stopped and taken the hint
<daftykins> hrmm here's hoping
<daftykins> ok, off with me
<k1l> YamakasY rings my bells somehow
<phunyguy> !away > huscurian|away
<Unit193> tonyyarusso: There was an email from "Philip Crabtree" that claimed it was sent to you as well.
<tonyyarusso> Unit193: Ah, Google sent that to Spam.
<Unit193> Nice, didn't for me, but figured it was.  Odd list of emails to send it to though.
<tonyyarusso> I see a lot of stuff like that in my Spam - small groupings of Launchpad users.
<tonyyarusso> I think they pull the full user list, then break it up a bit to have a better shot at going through, often semi-alphabetically.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-10-16
<hggdh> fun
<genii> Heh
<Unit193> hggdh: Indeed!  Also you're not auth'd.
<genii> The goatse guy in #freenode seems excited
<Unit193> nickserv: No such nick/channel   oh well nevermind.
<genii> Yep
<Unit193> I presume you don't need +o in #ubuntu?
<genii> I'm leaving in aminute anyhow
<hggdh> Unit193: well, there is/was no nickserv...
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> too late on my comment
<Unit193> So I noticed, hence why I asked if +o is needed. :D
<hggdh> it might be a good idea to +o some on each primary channel
<Unit193> Hah, fine now!
<hggdh> just in case drone gets splitted out
<genii> chanserv just came back
<Tm_T> hi
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (superkuh)
<k1l> yeah, its totally canonicals fault, that the user still uses 10.04 and doesnt want to upgrade
<genii> I guess I arrived after this
<popey> he has a point about update manager
<popey> it _is_ annoying
<popey> We shouldn't berate users for running old/unsupported releases
<DJones> Wouldn't a simple solution be to just comment out the official & now removed canonical repo's?
<genii> Something interesting I found is that after a release goes into old-releases, the Canonical partner repo still works
#ubuntu-ops 2015-10-17
<bazhang> something is off with that story
<bazhang> why compile an ancient version when the 3.1.1 is available in repos
<Flannel> !wfm | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Flannel> :)
<bazhang> just what I wanted ! cheers Flannel
<bazhang> * [hypermist] (~lick.my@chunkyhips.neosstore.com): #ballsacks
<bazhang>  /amsg
<bazhang> looks like balsaq of old
#ubuntu-ops 2015-10-18
<Unit193> So it's been about a couple hours since ubottu last registered.  Yet hasn't pinged out?  ubot5 is dead too.
<bazhang> its odd how the 'so filled with bugs' yields total silence when asked for any details whatsoever
<k1l> !lag
<bazhang> ubottu, lag
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu Anastasius after offtopic/random stuff got kicked, then insults me in pm. rejoins and starts drama again. then more insults pm
<k1l> <Anastasius> I think I'm going to make you my new personal project. :)
<k1l> …
<Myrtti> ah, that's why I remembered the nickname.
<k1l> bantracker is full of him. several issues in -women
<Myrtti> I just googled and got a log from this channel in 2011 August
#ubuntu-ops 2016-10-17
<ubottu> nicomachus called the ops in #ubuntu (janemeyers)
<bazhang> blocking the vb chat in #ubuntu is blocking the fun!
<k1l> <for{}> NoImNotNineVolt, people are starving in Africa
<k1l> not the first time it smeels like fake support and a lot of offtopic
<k1l> last time it was a grub issue no one could verify and the nick was sed12
<elky> oh gods he's back?
<elky> oh good, nowhere i care about, don't scare me like that
<elky> well i guess i do care about #ubuntu
<elky> but nowhere he's going to '\splain california to dax
<k1l_> if you mean me and the gangalo he is in #ubuntu again and no nicked from for{} to to kindness
<elky> no i meant ninevolt
<k1l_> [NoImNotNineVolt] (~9v@pool-108-53-252-102.nwrknj.fios.verizon.net): anonymous user     is in #u right now, yes
#ubuntu-ops 2016-10-18
<ubottu> debkad called the ops in #ubuntu (hack_)
<w33> CHOLBY RULES!
<w33> oops
<w33> mispaste
<dax> good evening
<dax> how can i provide you with excellent customer service today
<w33> by having a nonsensical conversation with me about nonsense :D
<w33> lets heat up dogs and shower them :)
<dax> that would make for fairly soggy hot dogs
<dax> but unfortunately this is actually a channel with a specific topic and all so
<dax> do you need ubuntu chanop help, or...?
<w33> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JyY6aws_2nQ
<elky> where is cholbs at these days anyway?
<w33> he's busy with school
<elky> he's in school?
<w33> yes
<w33> same school as me
<elky> wasn't aware he was that young
<w33> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8n4aRzAJOmM
<w33> we used to share his irc identity. people thought he was 1 very active troll with nothing better to do. it was 4 of us
<w33> me, wowaname, real cholbs and george torwell
<w33> george torwell was shared as well
<w33> fun times
<elky> exactly why are you here anyway?
<w33> why are we here, what is the meaning of life, how did everything begin?
<elky> k so you're waiting to get kicked as per the topic then i trust
<w33> that's projection, a defence mechanism. That must mean that you're waiting to get kicked as per the topic then
<elky> why would i kick myself?
<w33> !ops
<ubottu> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> w33 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<w33> I demand som service, I'm a paying customer.
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (eaglebot abusing channel)
<ikonia> does anyone know why paulw joined ubuntu-unregged and opp'd
<Pici> ikonia: ubuntu member cloaks have +O there.
<ikonia> ahh
<Pici> http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2016/10/canonical-livepatch.html
<k1l> never reboot again \o/
<Pici> It seems like the only way to get help with that is to file a bug....
<Pici> I'll maybe write up a factoid later... gonna go home and relax for a bit
<dax> eww.
<Pici> also the Canonical side of things is not open source
<dax> stuff like this and ksplice irks me a bit. rebooting every so often means you know your system's bootable
<dax> if you go a couple of years between reboots because you have some crazy patching thing, the chances of it coming back up when your UPS dies or whatever go down a lot
<wxl> amazing it's available for low latency too
<wxl> oh. telco. right.
<k1l> matrix.org spamming users again
<elky> eh?
<elky> looks like the service had a blip
<elky> and they all disconnected then reconnected as used to happen with the webchat occasionally when people used it
<dax> and as just happened with irccloud, by the look of it
<dax> yay newfangled stuff
<elky> i can tell this because i am in the matrix channel because it is clearly going to become relevent and i am keeping an eye on it rather than passing incorrect paranoid judgments in logged channels
<k1l> ok, then i will shut up again and let the users in #ubuntu feel the convenience of netsplitnode and now the addon: flaky matrix.org irc bridge \o/
<ubottu> nacc called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<elky> @mark #ubuntu lion4407 insults and ragequit
 * elky pouts at ubottu
<dax> @have-identify
<dax> @have-identifymsg
<ubottu> identify-msg is Enabled
<dax> @whoami
<ubottu> rww
<dax> @mark #ubuntu lion4407 insults and ragequit
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<dax> lolz
<elky> yeah i was just doing that in pm lol
#ubuntu-ops 2016-10-19
<krabador> hi, someone up ?
<dax> vaguely
<dax> what's up?
<krabador> ok,i would help about add factoids https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots/Plugins
<krabador> *need
<dax> usually is something like !test is <reply> This is an example factoid.
<dax> and then it goes here for approval
<krabador> dax, non instant add for factoid ?
<krabador> *no
<dax> correct
<hggdh> krabador: if there is nothing else we can do for you, please /part. This is a no-idling channel.
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<k1l> [ANTI__rfid_chip] (4fb06ba6@gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.79.176.107.166): ANTI__rfid_chip
<k1l> new anti...... spam incoming
<Pici> k1l: I gotta run, but regarding the person that has 17.04 showing as their release in #ubuntu, there was someone else yesterday running some developer PPA that shipped a new copy of base-files.
<Pici> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/ubuntu/test/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=yakkety specifically
<k1l> Pici: i will look at that, thanks
<k1l> good spot Pici
<ikonia> k1l: it's the toolchain PPA
<ikonia> the toolchain was updated to build 17.04
<k1l> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> ahh you know already
<ikonia> fair enough
<k1l> hi rany, how can we help?
<ikonia> win 4
<ikonia> oops, sorry
<rany> k1l: no i dont need help :)
<rany> k1l: could i stay idle?
<rany> oh ok
<k1l> no, this is a team channel and users only come in here when they need help.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, gebruiker said: ubottu: been there done that ... it is boring
<k1l_> irn4l, bad news
<dax> where?
<dax> oh, nvm, #ubuntu
<k1l_> yes, and he might come to -offtopic
<dax> ja. got kicked out of #freenode recently for constant rambling so
<dax> probably looking for new friends
<k1l_> like the last 3 times he is listed in the bantracker
#ubuntu-ops 2016-10-20
<bazhang> oh nsabear
<bazhang> he likes to start this spyware stuff
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<SonikkuAmerica> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<SonikkuAmerica> @random 6 17 35
<ubottu> 35
<SonikkuAmerica> ubottu wants to kill me
<ubottu> SonikkuAmerica: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Unit193> ubottu: random drinkcoffee killSonikkuAmerica
<ubottu> killSonikkuAmerica
<ubottu> Unit193: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
#ubuntu-ops 2016-10-21
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> abcd1234 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> ouroumov called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<k1l_> its usual nonsense from [for{}] (~gangalo@unaffiliated/gangalo): realname again
<k1l_> todays topic: $PATH
<ikonia> is he known for this
<genii> Yep
<k1l_> yes, i muted him as user sed12 for his grub "issue" where he refused help but kept on ranting over and over
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, cobracommand said: ubottu yes I know what sudo is what I meant to ask if other linux distros allow you to run admin/superuser commands without typing sudo
<Flannel> k1l_: "never come back"?  That escalated a bit quickly, and I think you may have overreacted, both in promptness and severity.
<k1l_> if you want that user back in the community i will gladly remove the ban and will be happy if you be there everytime he insults others because they dont do his work.
<Flannel> k1l_: If you think that asking how to accomplish something like adding a repository is "making others do ones work", you should consider spending some time away from support (go do something fun).  Answering questions is pretty much what #ubuntu is about.
<Flannel> Burnout happens.  It's often really difficult to see it ourselves.  That's one of the reasons we have other people on the team :)
<ikonia> k1l_: I'll remove that wide kil_ ban in a few minutes when he realises he can't rejoin with a name that mocks you
<k1l_> ikonia: doesnt trigger me since i use a 1
<ikonia> exaclty
<ikonia> he'd not spotted that
<ikonia> but it is quite a "wide" ban on nickname
<SonikkuAmerica> ?
<SonikkuAmerica> something in #u ?
<ikonia> just a guy messing around
<SonikkuAmerica> Heh. At least traffic is slower than usual in #u-o
<SonikkuAmerica> I also noticed there's someone in #u with a nick of "b***h"
<SonikkuAmerica> think I spotted it before
<SonikkuAmerica> ikonia: Suspecting last 10 could be the same person? (although not the same IP)
<SonikkuAmerica> 599 and 600 are
<SonikkuAmerica> Well, that was a real serious net split there
<hggdh> SonikkuAmerica: it seems the nickserv server is being rebooted
<Unit193> hggdh: It's back, ↑
<SonikkuAmerica> hggdh: Yeah. I'm in #freenode following developments there
<hggdh> hum. Login still fails for me
<SonikkuAmerica> Afaik services aren't quite back up
<SonikkuAmerica> there it is
<SonikkuAmerica> or not, I got a nick protection warning
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh there we go!
<hggdh> yes
<wxl> and we're back
<Unit193> SonikkuAmerica: I got auth'd, therefor they were back. :P
<SonikkuAmerica> My auth was lagging by about 10 sec
<SonikkuAmerica> although just before that I don't I'll be able to unsee what was in #u *shudder*
<ubottu> nicomachus called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2016-10-22
<nicomachus> you sure did upset someone, k1l_
<k1l_> yes. its a known troll from some time ago. he uses vpn/proxies/tor. so its hard to make a ip ban matching.
<nicomachus> gotcha. that's what I was curious about.
<nicomachus> well, good luck with it then. I'll throw the !ops flag if I see it and they don't get banned quickly
<k1l_> yes. we do have an eye on that.
<k1l_> @comment 72799
<ubottu> Jun 09 2016 15:02 Drone`: You are banned from this channel
<ubottu> Jun 09 2016 15:02 Drone`: samm!4f79d48b@gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.79.121.212.139
<k1l_> its the same guy again.
<littlebunnyfufu> I thought Drone` was a bot...
<littlebunnyfufu> Oh
<littlebunnyfufu> I read it wrong.
<lion4407> look fags that guys was rude dont give ops to dickheads
<lion4407> im talking about that fag k1l_
<lion4407> any questons?
<lion4407> !ops
<ubottu> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> lion4407 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<lion4407> who i am lol
<lion4407> you dumb fucks did not know
<lion4407> rofl
<lion4407> even if kline this nick I can be back on in like minutes
<lion4407> if you want to waste your time dumb fuck
<lion4407> your tech support in #ubuntu is fucking horrible
<lion4407> i figured out what was wrong
<lion4407> AND NONE OF YOUR DUMB FUCKS SAID THE RIGHT SOLUTION LOL
<lion4407> this is probably the worst fucking tech support on freenode
<SonikkuAmerica> @login
<lion4407> at least in fucking hexchat they can be rude but they USUALLY KNOW WHAT THEY ARE FUCKING TALKING ABOUT
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<SonikkuAmerica> @btlogin
<SonikkuAmerica> @mark 74591 Irate and awful attitude in #u-ops
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh crap
<SonikkuAmerica> @comment 74591 Irate and awful attitude in #u-ops
<ubottu> Comment added.
<lion4407> rofl
<lion4407> bunch of stupid fucks ...ad that too
<elky> your harassment makes it very difficult to do anything about the issue.
<SonikkuAmerica> Not to mention building a record against yourself. I would suggest you /part the channel now lion4407
<lion4407> i would suggest you get on your knees and open your mom and prepare for cum from my dick
<lion4407> mouth lol
<SonikkuAmerica> Thank you.
<SonikkuAmerica> Also the @mark was a mistake
<elky> for the record the ircc is discussing the events leading up to the original ban
<SonikkuAmerica> But I see no instance of it in the BT so I think I'm safe.
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh nice, an escalated situation. :P
<elky> we don't condone baiting or insulting even the nastiest of trolls.
<k1l_> for the record. that user is the same troll making ithe same thing mid 2016 (and some time before in 2015 iirc)
<SonikkuAmerica> I may remember the incident from 2015, actually.
<SonikkuAmerica> I don't remember it verbatim, of course, but I remember stuff going down against k1l back then. Must be the same guy, 2016 Edition
<k1l_> @mark #ubuntu lion4407 some background about lion4407 from non related users seeing that drama again
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<elky> what?
<k1l_> the user kode54 told in #ubuntu what he witnessed in #freenode from the user lately named lion4407
<elky> ok, it's best you stop poking at the situation
<k1l_> ftr: i am not in #freenode nor do i know kode54 or did talk to him.
<hggdh> maybe I missed something, but what happened with #ubuntu-monitor?
<hggdh> (s/maybe/certainly/
<ubottu> marco40 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> mary5507 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<SonikkuAmerica> mary == lion, someone fix that please
<SonikkuAmerica> @comment 74591 mary5507 reincarnation of lion
<ubottu> Comment added.
<ubottu> mary5507 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<SonikkuAmerica> I should apply to be an op in #u as well
<phunyguy> whackatroll
 * SonikkuAmerica gets the oversized banhammer out
<k1l_> but dont mind, its just me that gets harrassed. so no need for any action. i am just an op....
 * SonikkuAmerica flips tables
<SonikkuAmerica> At least they make themselves easy to identify - (name)(x)(x)(0)(x-1)
<SonikkuAmerica> although the rule for the last number changed to (x+2)
<SonikkuAmerica> anomalical appearance? man.
<ubottu> ubuntupvv called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<SonikkuAmerica> ...
<SonikkuAmerica> Should #u be +r for a while?
<ubottu> zebra_t called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<hpvs17e> zebra in #ubuntu
<ubottu> zebra_t called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<hpvs17e> no one around?  zebra in #ubuntu is swearing and creating a disturbance
<ikonia> he's gone
<ubottu> pepsi-t called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<SonikkuAmerica> What's with the surge of awful people all of a sudden?
<ubottu> temple0 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<k1l> well, its the same usual troll as often. an i guess he goes to other channels and makes adverts to troll in #u too
<k1l> i set -r again for #u
<elky> SonikkuAmerica: this is what happens when you needle trolls who have evasion enabling architecture at their disposal.
<SonikkuAmerica> Wait, what? I thought you were talking to someone else. I only said 1 thing.
<elky> s/you/one/
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh
<SonikkuAmerica> Like legit, I thought I was being accused. *shudder*
<k1l> no, its always me who she is accusing.
<SonikkuAmerica> pfft
<k1l> but i think when ircc members say on logged channels, that one should not act against insulting trolls with bad attitude that shows how much they care about #ubuntu
<elky> when you start baiting trolls in to misbehaving as you did, yes we do issue warnings to stop baiting or insulting trolls into misbehaving.
<elky> when you continue to be recalcitrant about those warnings, and warnings to leave the situation alone, as you have done, we are forced to evaluate things further.
<k1l> on that evaluation the ircc could look at how often ops get defended or protected against harassment and if its ok for ircc members to mark ops as paranoid in public logged channels.
<hggdh> k1l: the issue is not the trolls, but that your behaviour is, unfortunately, aggressive. We can get the same results without being aggressive
<hggdh> and the result is unnecessary stress to the channel, the community, the moderators
<hggdh> k1l: I strongly suggest you take some time off moderating #ubuntu
<k1l> hggdh: i will do so.
<hggdh> also, it should be noted, ops being harassed is par for the game.If the is a persistent/knowledgeable enough troll, harassment will happen
<elky> we don't condone the harassment, lion will not be welcomed back, but your behaviour is _also_ unacceptable
<k1l> hggdh: i really hope the ircc discuss in the mean time about publicly marking ops as paranoid or if letting ops be harassed by abusive users is ok. because it seems that for the easy ones there are enough ops/ircc members, but when one knows its going to be stressfull there are only few left.
<hggdh> k1l: it is *NOT* OK. It has never been OK. But it is something *any* moderator should expect to happen.
<k1l> and lion4407 was only his now used nick/account. he is the same troll making the same game mid 2016 and before in 2015.
<hggdh> but being harassed does not justify downgrading oneself to a similar level as the troll
<hggdh> k1l: again: par for the game. Trolls will come back, it is in their freak nature
<hggdh> and, again, we must not allow ourselves to respond at the same level
<k1l> i know that there always will be trolls. and the same trolls will come back with new identities. but as i said: the ircc and the ops team has a lot of wrongs when it comes to protecting the own team and doing some stressfull work. for the easy ones there are always the same people around.
<k1l> but its up to your internal discussions. i dont want to file a formal complaint. i am taking some time off and will leave the team channels now, too.
<elky> ok we need to add some of those back
<elky> actually, lets just leave it
<elky> most of them have new accounts, or other ways in
<SonikkuAmerica> I have a question to ask but I'd rather not ask in a logged channel, so I won't ask it at all.
<hggdh> SonikkuAmerica: go to -ops-team
<SonikkuAmerica> oh ok
<SonikkuAmerica> Didn't even know that channel existed.
<elky> you're welcome to idle there, you're part of the team
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh OK, I will then
<SonikkuAmerica> I feel empowered :P
<bazhang> wb Mamarok
<bazhang> kde turned twenty!
<SonikkuAmerica> KDE is so old :)
<valorie> we are
<valorie> and it beats the alternative!
<valorie> getting old, I mean
<bazhang> just waiting for gtk to adopt qt
<bazhang> then the synthesis will be complete; emacs/vim HURD on windows
<bazhang> I just wish we could fit CLANG in there, as it's such a funny sound
<bazhang> uncle chu from the old country would be so proud!
<ubottu> cocheV called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2016-10-23
<phunyguy> tedious.
 * elky sighs at wyoung picking up more bad habits in -ot
<hggdh> is the nick "poopie" gross enough? It is certainly trying to
<Pici> no?
<bazhang> I just bet chu is a cleveland fan
<elky> hggdh: i'd pay it special attention under the impression it'll turn in to geeknerd at any moment but if it's not disruptive i'd let it slide.
<bazhang> !zesty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) will be the 26th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in April 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> seriously?
#ubuntu-ops 2017-10-17
<ubottu> In ubottu, LocutusOfBorg said: no isitout is <reply> Nope, it's not out yet :( check back on Thursday
<Unit193> ubottu: no isitout is <reply> Nope, it's not out yet.  Check back on Thursday!
<ubottu> I'll remember that Unit193
<Unit193> !isitout > LocutusOfBorg
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks Unit193 :)
<Unit193> Sure thing, doc.
<Unit193> LocutusOfBorg: Anything else we can do for you?
<LocutusOfBorg> Welcome to the Party! Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) will be the 27th release of Ubuntu - Please feel free to hang out and enjoy the show - 17.04 is scheduled to be released sometime on April 13th
<LocutusOfBorg> I propose
<LocutusOfBorg> Welcome to the Party! Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Please feel free to hang out and enjoy the show - 17.10 is scheduled to be released sometime on October 19th
<LocutusOfBorg> Unit193, ^^ /topic #ubuntu-release-party
<Unit193> LocutusOfBorg: I'm not directly an op there, but if it's still not set Weds, I'll do it.
<dax> fixed
#ubuntu-ops 2017-10-18
<ubottu> oerheks called the ops in #ubuntu (ignoo spams again and again)
<dax> ^ i've quieted in the four #ubuntu-* channels i've seen him put his poetry in
 * genii sips
<hggdh> also quited on #u-community-team
<hggdh> *quieted
<dax> dropped a note in #freenode, on the off chance it'll be useful
#ubuntu-ops 2017-10-19
<LocutusOfBorg> ubottu, -->  /topic #ubuntu-release-party "Nope, it's not out yet.  Check back later today"
<ubottu> LocutusOfBorg: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LocutusOfBorg> but dax is :)
<dax> can't make the topic too specific, we'd miss out on all the people asking if it's out yet
<el> topics don't get read though
<valorie> amen to that
<valorie> even when reminded!
<LocutusOfBorg> topic? oh sorry
<LocutusOfBorg> I was meaning ubottu answer
 * LocutusOfBorg fixes that
<popey> Speaking of topics. We should update the /topic in #ubuntu to add 17.10 now :)
<LocutusOfBorg> Unit193, ^^
<Pici> I guess I should poke ubottu
<Pici> factoids updated
<Pici> (and the channel topic)
<ikonia> LocutusOfBorg: do you need anything from the ops team at the moment ?
<el> ahoneybun: fix your autoidentify plz :P
<el> irccloud does sasl afaik?
<ahoneybun> why?
<el> so you can have voice here
<el> it'll also help for joining channels which require you to be identified, or have your account +I
<el> most importantly you can't op yourself without identifying
<LocutusOfBorg> ikonia, not anymore :)
<krytarik> LocutusOfBorg: It's because this channel has a no-idle policy - unless you're an op. :P
<LocutusOfBorg> sorry!
<LocutusOfBorg> indeed, my client automatically connects me here until I part
<LocutusOfBorg> sorry
<ikonia> @mark TJ- #ubuntu really solid few hours effort helping in #ubuntu - work marking to show very positive contribution
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<valorie> ikonia: nice!
#ubuntu-ops 2017-10-20
<bazhang> I can attest that yes, ikonia is nice
<valorie> :-)
<Sveta`> I think #ubuntu-release-party topic is outdated, there's a release already, but the topic talks of it as of a future event
<Sveta`> was a wallop, thats why I saw it
<el> noted.
<Sveta`> yup, thanks, enjoy o/
<Flannel> There is a release in the future.  It's just not for six months.
<Unit193> They've actually decided 17.10 was going to be the last release, going rolling now.  It's going to be a staged rollout, so servers will still be on the last "tier"
<dax> I for one welcome Ubuntu 10 LTSB, Ubuntu 10 CB, Ubuntu 10 CBB...
<dax> for my personal computers i will be going to Ubuntu 10 Fall Creators Update though
<Flannel> Ubuntu 10 SE
<Menzador> Ubuntu 10 Home, Ubuntu 10 Pro? :P
<Flannel> Ubuntu 10 for workgroups
<Menzador> Ubuntu 10 Pro Enterprise Home Embedded Compact Fall Anniversary Creators' Update
<dax> R2
<dax> Pici: default version for !info needs updating (at least in #ubuntu, not sure about elsewhere)
<Pici> dax, ah, forgot about that
#ubuntu-ops 2017-10-21
<ubottu> In #lubuntu, mr-day said: ubottu: yup, so is execute it by sudo wrong even it work? xD
<bazhang>  Support in #ubunt
<bazhang> thats from the !server
<TJ-> can someone deal with gotogoat in #ubuntu - profanity
<TJ-> Started with: 12:06:43        gotogoat | hey guys i need help with how to fuck my dog. it just wont sit still.
<TJ-> .ckise
#ubuntu-ops 2017-10-22
 * el pokes phunyguy
<phunyguy> hi
<el> are excess floods over with?
<dax> phloodyguy
<phunyguy> sorry, I am trying to space them out
<phunyguy> unfortunately the only problem I am having is with IRC, which I am trying to fix.
<phunyguy> last one was 22 minutes ago, to be fair.
<el> well so long as you're actually there
<dax> are you using znc
<phunyguy> yes
<dax> @comment 77368 decided that pasting the entire EULA of msttcorefonts in #ubuntu would be a good idea
<ubottu> Comment added.
<phunyguy> dax ^
<dax> are you using at least v1.2 and is MaxJoins set to something sane?
<phunyguy> 1.6 iirc
<dax> 'cause assuming that, znc really shouldn't be flooding off these days :\
<phunyguy> I am messing with pfsense/failover
<phunyguy> probably that
<phunyguy> it's literally the only thing that this breaks.
#ubuntu-ops 2018-10-16
<LinuxTabletUser> Lol
<LinuxTabletUser> XDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXD
#ubuntu-ops 2018-10-18
<tomreyn> lazerlemon in #ubuntu is requesting your attention
<tomreyn> !ops
<ubottu> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> tomreyn called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<TJ-> Can someone deal with lazerlemon abuse in #ubuntu please
<krytarik> Just call !ops there?
<TJ-> That generally provokes them; it's better not to show a reaction
<krytarik> But talking about ignoring them and naming them a "loser" is fine?
<TJ-> huh?
<TJ-> It's gone, Killed
<tomreyn> i called them a looser, explained how to ignore, what'S the issue with this?
<tomreyn> krytarik: ^ feel free to /query if you'd like to discuss this more.
<krytarik> No, thanks.
<lotus|NUC> good morning to all
<lotus|NUC> could someone fix a link in #ubuntu-release-party ?
<lotus|NUC> https://download.ubuntu.com/ hits badly, change to https://www.ubuntu.com/download
<lotus|NUC> tnx
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-release-party, LocutusOfBorg said: !when it is out
#ubuntu-ops 2018-10-19
<bazhang> !comic
<bazhang> awww
<bazhang> there was one for feisty iirc
<Unit193> !cosmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) will be the 29th release of Ubuntu.  Release annoucement at https://markshuttleworth.com/archives/1521
<Flannel> !intrepix
<Flannel> !intrepix-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> It's spelled Intrepid, unless you're wastrel
<Flannel> !comic is <alias> cosmic
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Flannel
<Flannel> !comic | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) will be the 29th release of Ubuntu.  Release annoucement at https://markshuttleworth.com/archives/1521
<Unit193> 'wil'
<bazhang> haha wastrel
<webdestroyacq> hrnz: wow, thanks !!!!
<webdestroyacq> mwilson: If I knew all of the inner-workings of LS, then I wouldn't be here asking for assistance with a "Hello World" for rule creation. If you needed somebody to take your rage out on for the day, you could have just said so.
<webdestroyacq> Hi again blacklight-mob o/
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, tripelb said: !o4o is new to me.
#ubuntu-ops 2019-10-15
<ubottu> sarnold called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2019-10-17
<dax> !20.04 is <reply> Ubuntu 20.04 (Focal Fossa) will be the 32nd release of Ubuntu, scheduled for April 2020 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule ). It will be a long-term support release. Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, dax
<dax> !focal is <alias> 20.04
<ubottu> I'll remember that, dax
<dax> !fossa is <alias> 20.04
<ubottu> I'll remember that, dax
<valorie> woah, already named?
<Unit193> Yeah!
<Unit193> ...Can I upload there yet? :3
<valorie> lol
<el> hello i have the new bunty why is nothing different
<valorie> lol
<dax> el: because the bunty broke
<el> bunty always does this but not arch why can't bunty be like arch i guess i'll hve to uninstall it now.
<dax> install gentoo tbh
<el> you're losing a valuable customer
<valorie> it is getting colder here, so gen2 is an idea.....
<el> one of these days they'll eventually make it to genthree
<jussi> Morning all :)
<dax> ubottu: no, isitout is <reply> It's out! Grab your party hats and cake at #ubuntu-release-party, and see ubuntu.com or your favorite flavor website for download links :)
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> ubottu: no, 19.10 is <reply> Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) is the 31st release of Ubuntu, supported until July 2020. Release notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseNotes
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> Pici, Unit193, other people I forgot: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2019-October/000250.html bot codename variable update time!
<dax> !20.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 20.04 (Focal Fossa) will be the 32nd release of Ubuntu, scheduled for April 2020 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule ). It will be a long-term support release. Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions.
<Pici> have a boring meeting now, a perfect time to update some factoid variables
<Pici> well that went faster than I expected.  Now I need to pay attention to this call.
<dax> Pici: thank you! did you handle the variables on your ubot clones too?
<Pici> dax: er.. no. maybe thats why it felt like it took less time than normal.
<dax> hehe
#ubuntu-ops 2019-10-18
<Unit193> The only manual bit is adding the new repos, release-vars.sh helps with everything else. :3
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<RikMills> ^ spammer on telegram -> IRC bridge. Banned telegram side
<Pici> thanks
#ubuntu-ops 2019-10-19
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> just reporting ubottu might be not working?
<Unit193> Well it's not here, so depending that might be what you consider "not working"
<lotuspsychje> the factoids i mean, so might need a restart, just reporting Unit193 tnx
<Unit193> ....Well it's not connected, so yeah it won't respond to factoids.
<Pici> server got rebooted for maintenance (by linode)
<Pici> bots are rejoining now
